# bzz agent - consumer testing panel (aka lookie what i got to try out!)



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

gals,

i got my first parcel form bzz agent today.

for those of you who don't know what that is... it's a testing panel where you sign up and can participate in studies. i signed up in may but it seemed like you have ton have lots of point to get into the better studies.

well, i stopped logging in after a month cause all they did was invite me to crappy facebook campaigns or sites like about.me. about 1,5 weeks ago i got an email from them, inviting me to a maybelline studies. i immediately filled out the survey, and got approved!

today i got my package.





got 5 baby lips lip balms (there are 6, i didn't get the dark green one) and 5 great lash lots of lashes mascaras. they wrote 5 mascaras so i can share them with friends! i'll use one, and save the other 4 for my sister and mom-in-law &amp; my hubby's two cousins who are 14 &amp; 16. i'm sure they'll love free stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i honestly expected to maybe get one balm and one mascara. such a nice surprise!!!

if you're into testing stuff you should definitely sign up, i'm member of 2 testing panels currently (loreal and this one) and had awesome experiences with the loreal tester panel. anybody and everybody can join, and it's free!

i'm not telling you this cause i'm getting something out of it, just wanted to share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just google bzz agent and you'll get to the site!

sorry also for the crappy pic, my camera is still down.

what happens now is i try them out, i can review it on their site and then i'll also fill out some sort of feedback survey.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

go sign up now, maybe you'll get invited to something awesome!


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Bzz isn't studies, it's word of mouth advertising campaigns.  You have to tell people about the product and write reports back to Bzz.  Then at the end of the campaign you do the follow-up survey.  I don't know if they're still doing the honey-combs, but you would move up the ranks by turning in reports and surveys.  The higher up the ranks the earlier you get offered campaigns.  I gave up on them ages ago because I found better stuff!  LOL! 

I product test for L'Oreal(I'll find the sign-up link for this.  The studies are hard to get into, but the last one I did was 10wks and we got $400 in high and low end products for doing it)  I'm a Vogue Influencer and Insider.  They seem to open registration for the Influencer once a year to fill in the spaces of inactive Influencers.  It's a hell of a program if you can get in.  I've gotten over $600 of high-end beauty products(including a Clarisonic cleansing brush) in about a year.  I'm a Glamspotter for Glamour Magazine and doing a razor product test for them right now.

There are lots of fun programs out there if you stumble across them.

L'Oreal consumer testing:  https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey88.asp


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

lol you're way better at explaining this! i'm a dumba$$! why did i write studies? lol. probably cause of loreal.

but yeah, i love the l'oreal CTP!!! i participated in 1 home study and 1 compensated survey so far, but I do allllll the pre-qualifications. They are never looking for someone like me though &gt;.&lt; Dammit! I got crazy expensive make up as compensation from them too! Think I signed up this past April or May.. not sure.

i'm also on that  vouge influence thingy but each time they email me i miss it and can't get anything anymore &gt;.&lt;

i gotta look into becoming a glamspotter.. god, i love testing stuff! it's so much fun!


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

I pre-qual'd for a skincare study today, but in the four years I've been on the panel I don't think I've ever seen a 'dates to be determined' study come through.  LOL!  I qual'd for a pt through them, never got the product, and they still sent me the $130 Skincutical's compensation gift!  Love them!  They *really* treat their panel memeber well.

One of the perks of being a SAHM is that I'm always around when the samples for Influencer go live.  They do tend to do it when those with jobs would have a hard time getting in on them.  Though the last Lancome mascara didn't seem to go as quickly.

Glamspotter doesn't do a lot, but it's fun when they do.

I am addicted to online surveys because I get all kinds of products to test.  I've got cereal and toilet paper tests right now.  I've gotten all kinds of skincare, and food, and cleaning products.  Heck, I've even gotten a steam mop!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

hey i got that skinceuticals cream as well!!! was that a home moisturizer study a couple of months ago? i did that one!

and i also qual'd for the survey today!!! it was weird that they didn't have a date yet and stuff.

i also did a nail polish survey too (about 2 months ago), and they sent me kiehl's avocado eye treatment and a maybelline liner that i never heard of. haha.

what are sites do you venture on?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i want to sign up for the new balance tester panel, i think you get to keep the shoes you tested!

what's SAHM? i'm @ may PC all day every day but sometimes i just forget to check my email.. i'm getting better though. lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gifwhat's SAHM? i'm @ may PC all day every day but sometimes i just forget to check my email.. i'm getting better though. lol!


 SAHM = Stay At Home Mom

SAHW = Stay At Home Wife


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

All the sneaker panels make you send them back because they need to see how the shoes wear.  Cutting up used, dirty sneakers sounds like such a great job, eh?

I've done a ton of skincare product tests over the years, and the Skinceuticals is the first one I didn't give to my mother-in-law when the test was done.  I love it, and yeah, that was the test.  I did the polish one, and a hairspray one a few weeks later for gifts.  Do not like the Maybelline liner, though!  LOL!

I'm a member of a ton of survey sites.  The best way to find them is to watch this board:  http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?sduid=438547&amp;f=39  We post all the good surveys/companies to help each other out.

 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey i got that skinceuticals cream as well!!! was that a home moisturizer study a couple of months ago? i did that one!
> 
> ...


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

While we're sharing...

Do you do HouseParty?  http://houseparty.com/  We've had a bunch of really fun parties and gotten lots of great stuff to try through them.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 4, 2011)

This sounds really interesting. How can I get into doing these surveys?


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Three posts above this one I posted a link to a great board to get started.  I also posted a link further up to join the L'oreal panel. 

It is a lot of fun, but if you aren't careful you can end up doing a lot of work for nothing.  That's why we take care of each other on that board I posted.  Lurk it for awhile and get the basic idea, then see if it's something you want to pursue.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you! I'll check it out. How do I know if something is going to be alot of work?

I just think it'd be fun to get products and give my feedback. I'm constantly buying new products and seeing if I like them.


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Surveys usually come with numbers, and we post the good ones in the thread for the survey company it comes from. Then you watch your email, or the company site to see if those surveys show up for you.  After awhile you start being able to figure out which ones will probably lead to product tests.  You also need to watch what the companies are offering in pay.  A lot of sites try to pay you .33 cents to do a 20 minute survey.  Pass on those and only do the ones that offer a decent wage...unless it smells like a product test, or you know from the message board that it leads to something good like a well paying focus group.



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I'll check it out. How do I know if something is going to be alot of work?
> 
> I just think it'd be fun to get products and give my feedback. I'm constantly buying new products and seeing if I like them.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help!

It seems alot more confusing than I thought it would be. If I can figure it all out I'll probably try it.


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Not really.  You just have to look at it like any new job.  It takes a little bit of time to get the hang of it, but once you do it's smooth sailing.

It's really easy, really fun, and if you get into focus groups it pays really, really well(like $75/hr well!).


----------



## katana (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the information with us, the perks seem quite nice, although many of these panels and offers are only valid to US residents.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the sneaker panels make you send them back because they need to see how the shoes wear.  Cutting up used, dirty sneakers sounds like such a great job, eh?
> 
> ...




i didn't qualify for that hairspray study &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you always answer truthfully or do you tweak your answers? in the first months when i tried to qualf. for studies i would always answer truthfully when it came to what brands i use  for mascara, lipstick, etc. but i noticed (or maybe i'm paranoid) if you don't have at least one brand of the loreal corp. on your list, they'll kick you out right away and say you don't qualify.

maybe i'm really just thinking about it too much.. but i want to partake in EVERY study lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what did you get for the hairspray study?

i ended up swapping my kiehls treatment for a NARS blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so glad i did!

i actually swapper my skinceuticals cream too because they sent me one for "environmentally damaged skin" (sun-exposure, etc.) and i'm 21, pale as a ghost and barely ever go into the sun. idk why they thought sending me a something like that was a good idea. i'm always honest with questions about skin type etc. oh well! got a bunch of MAC for it, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh, thanks lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope one day i can be a SAHW.. LOL. right now i work more than my husband does, so i feel like that's not happening anytime soon. hahaha.


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Not really.  There are tons of companies that are international, and even more that are UK/Europe specific.  Greenfield online has(had? I stopped checking) a product test page that us Americans can barely use because it's almost all UK based products and they don't want our input!  LOL!



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information with us, the perks seem quite nice, although many of these panels and offers are only valid to US residents.



.


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, one of the perks of being a beauty junkie is that you almost always have L'Oreal products, so aren't *really* tweaking your answers.  I've been doing this long enough that I don't stress it anymore.  I know if I don't get in to one that something I'll enjoy more is right around the corner anyway.  I got a Falsies Mascara and some weird pencil that had shadow on one end and a liner on the other(crappy, crappy thing) for the hairspray survey.  I'm an old bat, so the 'environmentally damaged' was perfect for me.

 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 4, 2011)

ah, well at least i didn't miss out on some major, amazing product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad the skin cream worked for you! i tried it and it felt really nice and all, but i just didn't see what good it could be to my skin except giving it moisture.. but i already have a good moisturizer. haha. i'll be honest, before i got it i had never heard of skinceuticals. i remember i got the parcel delivered to my work, i opened it like a crazy person (i tore it apart in seconds) and stared at the packaging. A MOISTURIZER? REALLY? then i looked up how much it's worth and almost fainted. hahaha.

i didn't think i have that much loreal, but i actually noticed i do quite a bit. i had no idea how many brands they actually own! like, i knew the body shop and lancome was theirs, as well as kiehls.. but i had no clue that covergirl and maybelline were l'oreal also!

did you ever get something really, really big? it's weird, but you can barely find anything about the LCTP anywhere on the web. i think i've seen one blog entry on a coupon-savings kind of blog. it was two years old, and the girl who sent it to the blog owner received a MAJOR package from loreal for participating in a 12 week lipbalm study. i think it was like $500 worth of HE make up for one study. then again, it was 12 weeks. haha.

i wish i'd live in NJ just so i could go to their study HQ directly! xD


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 6, 2011)

I got into a 10wk lipbalm study last year.  We got almost $400 worth of products...mostly high-end.  It was ah-may-zing!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into a 10wk lipbalm study last year.  We got almost $400 worth of products...mostly high-end.  It was ah-may-zing!!!



it had like a ton of lancome and all, right?

that must be the same study.

gahhhh. i want to get into something like that!!!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 6, 2011)

This sounds amazing! but do they sell your information? I don't want to get an a**ton of spam mail in my name for the rest of eternity because of something I signed up for lol

Didn't stop me from signing up though 






Quote: 
With our trusted partners (affiliates, clients or other third parties) who work on behalf of or with BzzAgent : (1) to help BzzAgent *communicate with you about offers from BzzAgent and our marketing partners*; (2) to help BzzAgent customize the advertising and content you see, fulfill your requests for products and services, improve our services, conduct research, and provide anonymous reporting for internal and external clients; and (3) to help BzzAgent provide our services (for example, order fulfillment, statistical analyses, list analysis, data processing and to comply with unsubscribed lists). 
With our subsidiaries and affiliates some of whom help us provide the services mentioned above. *We also may share your information with any company who may purchase BzzAgent or substantially all of our assets in the future.*


----------



## kuangren (Nov 7, 2011)

I like it very much, but I feel this is false


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sounds amazing! but do they sell your information? I don't want to get an a**ton of spam mail in my name for the rest of eternity because of something I signed up for lol
> 
> Didn't stop me from signing up though



Nah.  They don't sell your info to spammers.  They've got too much of a good thing going on th risk losing their agent base by doing that!  LOL!


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 8, 2011)

What a great thread. Thanks for the info


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now if I just sign up I can start trying to get into trials right?

I don't really get how you get into trials and know what trials are good ones ect.


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 1, 2012)

I just got my first Bzz Agent invite for beauty products.  It's for the Garnier BB Cream:


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first Bzz Agent invite for beauty products.  It's for the Garnier BB Cream:


Awesome! That's a nice first campaign.


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm excited.  They just sent me the e-mail today with the invite.  Does this mean that all BzzAgents can get in on it?  If so, check your accounts to see if you have this campaign available.  The only color selection is medium/deep.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited.  They just sent me the e-mail today with the invite.  Does this mean that all BzzAgents can get in on it?  If so, check your accounts to see if you have this campaign available.  The only color selection is medium/deep.



Nope, they send campaign invites based on survey answers and demographics, so you were specifically chosen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 1, 2012)

I got that BB cream invite too! Last month I got an epilator... which is my new FAV product!!


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cool.  I like that they give all kinds of gadgets and have beauty stuff.  I love BB creams, so I can't wait to try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm excited that I was picked!
 



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that BB cream invite too! Last month I got an epilator... which is my new FAV product!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that BB cream invite too! Last month I got an epilator... which is my new FAV product!!



I got the epilator too. I had never used one before so I was like OUUUUUUUUUUUCH lol my legs hurt forever but they sure were smooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

Best thing I got from the L'Oreal panel so far was a full-size Vichy product. Can't recall which one right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 2, 2012)

every time they sent me an email for a campaign, it filled up before I even got to it. they stopped sending me emails..

I think the one I had a chance of getting was for sliced bread, I probably should have gone for it but didn't feel like it lol


----------



## Annelle (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> every time they sent me an email for a campaign, it filled up before I even got to it. they stopped sending me emails..
> 
> I think the one I had a chance of getting was for sliced bread, I probably should have gone for it but didn't feel like it lol


You do have to log into your account periodically to see if there are any new surveys to fill out.  If you don't fill out the surveys they won't select you for the campaigns that those surveys are searching for.  I've always opted in within 1-3 days of receiving my e-mail and haven't had any problems getting selected. If you wait a few weeks, it'll probably be filled up though!

The one I'm most sad about missing is they had one for XBOX Kinect. They were sending out free Kinects! omg I would have loved that. Except I told my survey I already owned one so I probably knocked myself out of that one!  I was hoping it was to test out a game instead, I wouldn't have imagined them shipping out the entire system.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just signed up and finised all of the surveys..now to wait for a campaign.. That's the hard part!! That Ristorante pizza looks so delicious and now I'm hungry! lol


----------



## Annelle (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up and finised all of the surveys..now to wait for a campaign.. That's the hard part!! That Ristorante pizza looks so delicious and now I'm hungry! lol



yeah, it seems for me sometimes nothing will happen for 3-4 months then I'll get 2 invites in a month, then nothing again for another 2-6 months.  But the products I've been able to try out from them are always enough for me to try out and sometimes enough for me to give out to friends too.  A few times I've gotten a ton of coupons to pass out to people, too.  (I've gotten a full size product for me to try out and a handful of samples to pass out before, too)

I think I typically get offered maybe 2-4 campaigns a year?  I wouldn't expect this to be anything where you're getting free products every month.  A couple campaigns I joined were merely "sign up for this website and check it out" so I didn't really receive a product out of it, just exposure to the website's offerings.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 4, 2012)

> yeah, it seems for me sometimes nothing will happen for 3-4 months then I'll get 2 invites in a month, then nothing again for another 2-6 months.Â  But the products I've been able to try out from them are always enough for me to try out and sometimes enough for me to give out to friends too.Â  A few times I've gotten a ton of coupons to pass out to people, too.Â  (I've gotten a full size product for me to try out and a handful of samples to pass out before, too) I think I typically get offered maybe 2-4 campaigns a year?Â  I wouldn't expect this to be anything where you're getting free products every month.Â  A couple campaigns I joined were merely "sign up for this website and check it out" so I didn't really receive a product out of it, just exposure to the website's offerings.


 Oh, that's kind of lame :/ Oh well, I'll keep a look out!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 4, 2012)

*I joined the HUGGIES Little Movers Slip-On BzzCampaing!!! It is my first Campaing!!!*


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 24, 2012)

I finally got the Garnier BB Cream from BzzAgent.  I really like it.  It conceals my pores and my ruddy cheeks.  Here's a before and after.  What did those of you that got this campaign think?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just signed up. How long until I get a campaign? Also how often should I log in to do surveys? 

Do I have a better chance of getting more campaigns if I do the one's I get even if I'm not thrilled about them?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 25, 2012)

It's pretty hit or miss. Basically there's no telling how long until you get campaigns, because it's different for everyone. 

I get two or three campaigns a year at most. Some people get lots, and some people get hardly any. 

I wouldn't accept things you aren't actually into testing, because it's taking a spot from a person who might really really want to try it out. I wouldn't suggest doing campaigns just for the sake of doing them. I skip ones I am not interested in, or that seem like a total PIA. Not all of them give you things to test, some are websites, or programs to use, or one was a bunch of random ebooks to review and share with people.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't get a campaign for 11 months! It was ridiculous! Then I got 2 really close together, didn't get anything for about 6 months, got 3 really close together, and nothing for a few months now. It's pretty sporadic.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2012)

You just need to make sure your surveys have all been completed.  They usually won't remind you to take surveys unless you've had unfinished ones for a reallllllllly long time, and they don't let you know when there are new surveys.

The surveys are how they determine whether you are sent an invite to a campaign.

And yes, it's infrequent.  Sometimes I'll wait 6 months or longer before getting an invite.  Sometimes I'll get an invite a week after I've started another campaign.  They seem to come in spurts for me (I'll have nothing for a few months, then suddenly I'll get 2 or 3 invites in a single month)

They just changed their ranking system from bee level to bzzscore.  Bee level was determined by activity done during a campaign, thus the more campaigns you did, the more chances you had at increasing your bee level.  But, I think there were only 6 bee levels max.  The new BzzScore (they just introduced it this month?) is based on how active you are and goes up and down on a scale of 0-10.  I think it said if you're super low on the scale it means you're either really inactive and probably won't get sent many invites, or you're extremely new and haven't had a chance to prove yourself.

I think the purpose is to try to give newer folks a better chance of getting campaign invites over older folks (once you were at max bee level...you were at max bee level, so you had an even chance with everyone else up there with you) who didn't actually follow through and participate (but who still got priority invite since they were max bee level).

Bzz has been around for years, so there were tons of folks who were already at max.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a campaign for 11 months! It was ridiculous! Then I got 2 really close together, didn't get anything for about 6 months, got 3 really close together, and nothing for a few months now. It's pretty sporadic.



Actually if that's happening for you, I wonder if that's what they normally do?  (e.g. group up campaign invites by priority level so when you get to the front of the line you just get invited to all of the campaigns you're eligible at the time?)  I wonder if that's what happens to everyone else too, since that's how it happens for me.

I'll get absolutely nothing for a long time, then in a matter of 2-3 weeks I've suddenly got a few of them in a row.  I've only been a member for 2 years, but I remember co-workers from 7 years ago that were a part of Bzz...it's why I signed up with them when I re-found them a few years ago.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been a member since 03/04/2012. I did all of the surveys in like one day, ha. I got invited to a Hill's Science Diet pet food campaign, and was selected to participate. It came really fast, I picked cat food since my dog is really picky and my cats eat everything.

My BzzScore is currently 6.0 but there are no new surveys and I can't increase the score since I don't have a blog/facebook/twitter.

Overall, I like BzzAgent


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While we're sharing...
> 
> Do you do HouseParty?  http://houseparty.com/  We've had a bunch of really fun parties and gotten lots of great stuff to try through them.


 Ahhhh I'm so excited, I got picked to host the Keurig Vue House Party! I've been wanting a Keurig brewer for so long! I can't believe I'm getting one for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been invited to a CarMD campaign. It's a pay-to-play campaign, and I'm not sure if I'd use the thing ever. So I'm not sure I'll be joining.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been invited to a CarMD campaign. It's a pay-to-play campaign, and I'm not sure if I'd use the thing ever. So I'm not sure I'll be joining.



I got invited too. Does pay to play mean you pay for the item and then use it?

I would never use it, but I guess I could give it to my parents and have them use it. But it's not very often that I would need to have my car fixed.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, I got invited to, it's $56 to participate.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I got invited to, it's $56 to participate.



To me that's not worth it. Even though your getting it at like 70% off.

It seems like they invited a ton of people into this one. I've only been apart of BZZ Agent for like 3 weeks and most people said it takes awhile to get campaigns.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they invite everyone to one that you have to pay for, as long as you said you have a car or whatever. But I'm not gonna pay to do advertising for someone.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 3, 2012)

You know.. if father's day were sooner, I'd get it. My dad works on cars all the time since he's retired and has a ton of oldies and it'd probably be beneficial for him. I'm going to look into the thing a lot more though.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 3, 2012)

I got an invite to that one a few months ago.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know.. if father's day were sooner, I'd get it. My dad works on cars all the time since he's retired and has a ton of oldies and it'd probably be beneficial for him. I'm going to look into the thing a lot more though.



It only works on cars 1996 and old though. So he probably wouldn't be able to use it on his older cars.

I don't know how it works, but you could give it to him to try and then you post his comments on the thing or whatever. They do say the more campaigns you do the better chance you have at getting another. Because of the whole points system they use. The higher amount of points you get[from doing the surveys and campaigns] the better chance you have at getting a survey.


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 3, 2012)

Just signed up!!! I'm part of loreal consumer testing but have yet to be picked for anything. In over a year I have not qualified for anything lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up!!! I'm part of loreal consumer testing but have yet to be picked for anything. In over a year I have not qualified for anything lol



Sign up for HouseParty too! I think getting picked by them is more of a lottery type deal if you fit their demographics, but they give you great stuff. i.e. $250 Keurig brewers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sign up for HouseParty too! I think getting picked by them is more of a lottery type deal if you fit their demographics, but they give you great stuff. i.e. $250 Keurig brewers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



What's houseparty?

Is it similar to bzzcampaign?


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sign up for HouseParty too! I think getting picked by them is more of a lottery type deal if you fit their demographics, but they give you great stuff. i.e. $250 Keurig brewers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thanks for letting me know!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sign up for HouseParty too! I think getting picked by them is more of a lottery type deal if you fit their demographics, but they give you great stuff. i.e. $250 Keurig brewers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 HECK, I was happy enough with what I got for hosting a Benefit party for them.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HECK, I was happy enough with what I got for hosting a Benefit party for them.



Did you get to try the new hello oxygen foundation?

I just saw on their website that they had a benefit campaign.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of. You apply to "host parties" sponsored by companies who send you all kinds of cool supplies for you and your guests. For example, The Keurig House Party I got picked for, they are sending me 14 cups, napkins, coffee, an apron, and a brewer machine. I got picked for a Bare Minerals house party a couple years ago and they sent me 15 samples of moisturizer and a few full size items to pass out to guests.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HECK, I was happy enough with what I got for hosting a Benefit party for them.


 I wanted to host that party so bad!! lol how was the foundation?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sort of. You apply to "host parties" sponsored by companies who send you all kinds of cool supplies for you and your guests. For example, The Keurig House Party I got picked for, they are sending me 14 cups, napkins, coffee, an apron, and a brewer machine. I got picked for a Bare Minerals house party a couple years ago and they sent me 15 samples of moisturizer and a few full size items to pass out to guests.



That sounds cool. Do you get notified of campaigns or do you just sign up?

Do you actually have to host a party or can I just hand out the samples to friends and family and get feedback?

Also do you get to keep the items?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get notified via email when new parties are available. You apply then you find out a few weeks later if you get picked. You are technically agreeing to host an actual party, but I have friends that haven't and they have still gotten picked to host future parties. They also send you a follow up survey at the end of your party so it's important that you fill that out. And yes you get to keep everything they send you.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked the new line of foundation pretty well, actually. I was (sadly) more excited by the full-size POREfessional I got, because I like BB cream better these days, but c'est la guerre.Here's what all they sent me:

14 goodie bags w/stuffers: BadGal Lash Mascara, POREfessional deluxe size, magnetic photo frame, sample vial for your matching shade, page of coupons.

The entire line of the new foundation. Each bottle had a small sample of POREfessional inside--basically swatch-size.

A hardcover book about brows and other beauty topics--forget the details, as I loaned it out to a guest

*Hervana blush

*POREfessional

*Eye contour kit

*Benetint

*Brow gel

Items with a * were full-sized


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the new line of foundation pretty well, actually. I was (sadly) more excited by the full-size POREfessional I got, because I like BB cream better these days, but c'est la guerre.Here's what all they sent me:
> 
> ...



That's an awesome mix of full size items! I love the goodie bag items too. I gotta go swatch that foundation at Ulta soon.. but it's starting to get hot and my face + arizona heat + liquid foundation = bad.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awesome mix of full size items! I love the goodie bag items too. I gotta go swatch that foundation at Ulta soon.. but it's starting to get hot and my face + arizona heat + liquid foundation = bad.



Bwahaha, yeah, I'm in AZ, too, remember?

The last remaining bottle of the foundation is going in the traveling box, by the way. If someone matched a shade, I gave it to 'em. This is a good shade, just didn't match any of us (I consciously TRIED to have a good mix of skin tones among attendees). And I traded off the Hervana for something I actually wanted a sample of, and gave the brow thing to my co-worker/enabler, but the Benetint and POREfessional would have been compensation ENOUGH, you know?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what shade is it?

Yeah I would have been happy with just a POREfessional house party honestly haha.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

> I liked the new line of foundation pretty well, actually. I was (sadly) more excited by the full-size POREfessional I got, because I like BB cream better these days, but c'est la guerre.Here's what all they sent me:
> 
> 14 goodie bags w/stuffers: BadGal Lash Mascara, POREfessional deluxe size, magnetic photo frame, sample vial for your matching shade, page of coupons.
> 
> ...


 Oh I am sooo jealous, I wanted that party so bad! I even had a dream about it. Lmao I am dying to try hervana And the shade Petal.. Sigh lol I just hosted a Duncan Hines party over the weekend and it was a blast! I did mini cupcakes with 3 mixes and a pan of brownies- they sent coupons for 4 free mixes, frosting coupons for my guests, an apron, 8 tubs of frosting and all 12 flavor packets to mix in. I had ten guests and all the neighborhood kids.. Lots of fun!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I remember!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what shade is it?
> ...


It's TOASTED BEIGE.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I am sooo jealous, I wanted that party so bad! I even had a dream about it. Lmao I am dying to try hervana And the shade Petal.. Sigh lol
> 
> I just hosted a Duncan Hines party over the weekend and it was a blast! I did mini cupcakes with 3 mixes and a pan of brownies- they sent coupons for 4 free mixes, frosting coupons for my guests, an apron, 8 tubs of frosting and all 12 flavor packets to mix in. I had ten guests and all the neighborhood kids.. Lots of fun!


 Petal was the shade that best suited me, which was surprising, as usually I would have grabbed Ivory. But my roommate pointed out that I've gotten slightly darker since I've lived out here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss being pale.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

> Petal was the shade that best suited me, which was surprising, as usually I would have grabbed Ivory. But my roommate pointed out that I've gotten slightly darker since I've lived out here.  I miss being pale.
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Hmmm.. I am between light and medium but more towards light and I am cool toned. Why can't it be more simple to figure out your shade? Lol


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you or guests have it help w/ oily t zones? Porefessional doesn't help my dang shiny nose lol maybe I need to just stick with the BB cream bandwagon.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's odd....POREfessional has REALLY helped my oily zone (Most of my skin is dry as paper, though). And I can't say enough good about BB cream. But, yes, one of my friends who usually looks greasy (I'll admit it) looked GREAT with this stuff. It was better coverage than I expected, considering how light it felt on my skin.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm.. I am between light and medium but more towards light and I am cool toned. Why can't it be more simple to figure out your shade? Lol



Ivory was sometimes even too dark on me. But having been a smoker for ten years, plus living in AZ, I've taken on a tinge more color than I'd like. As far as how cool toned my skin is....well, just look at the pic, you'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 4, 2012)

What other campaigns with houseparty have you girls gotten into aside from the Keurig and Benefit ones? 

There's two going on right now, but I'm not too interested in them.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2012)

5 or 6 years ago I hosted a Sunsilk party. I don't even think Sunsilk is sold anymore is it?! I still have sample packets of it LOL. 3 years ago I hosted a Sauza Tequila party, 2 years ago a Bare Minerals party and this year a Keurig party. I don't apply to many of them because like you said, many don't interest me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5 or 6 years ago I hosted a Sunsilk party. I don't even think Sunsilk is sold anymore is it?! I still have sample packets of it LOL. 3 years ago I hosted a Sauza Tequila party, 2 years ago a Bare Minerals party and this year a Keurig party. I don't apply to many of them because like you said, many don't interest me.



Deets on tequila party, lol.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Deets on tequila party, lol.


They sent me a margarita pitcher, 12 margarita glasses, a bamboo cutting board (for limes? idk), some drink recipes and a bunch of coupons to go buy free tequila at the store, since I think it might be against the law for them to ship the actual tequila.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to do them all the time a few years ago..mi have done Hershey's bliss, Peperidge Farms cookies, a breast cancer awareness party where I got a cd and Better Homes and Gardens cookbook and a few other things, a Playskool toy party I think it was (I have four kids), The Closer party (dumb stuff), Clariol hair coloring party where everyone had own coupon for a free product with lots of hair care samples, Gerber party (baby rice, toddler snacks from their line, this was an awesome one) and I can't remember what else. They weren't as popular back then so it was much easier to get into or I fit their demographics better.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in Utah and can't do any of the alcohol parties due to our laws. So sad!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

I signed up for House Party, thanks for the heads up!

Off topic: One of my favorite beers comes from Utah (Polygamy Porter).


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Utah and can't do any of the alcohol parties due to our laws. So sad!



Whaaat? That sucks!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for House Party, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Off topic: One of my favorite beers comes from Utah (Polygamy Porter).



LMAO are you making a joke or is that seriously the name of a beer? If so, that is epic.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

It's totally a real beer. I first had it at a restaurant in Utah. It tastes chocolatey.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's totally a real beer. I first had it at a restaurant in Utah. It tastes chocolatey.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I got invited for my first campaign! WOO! And then I saw they wanted me to pay $56.. Yeah, right.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got invited for my first campaign! WOO! And then I saw they wanted me to pay $56.. Yeah, right.


Was it the car one? I think they sent it to everyone. I got it and a few others on here did too. It makes sense for them to send it to everyone or a mass amount of people because alot won't pay the price but some might.

It wouldn't have been interesting even if it was free.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Was it the car one? I think they sent it to everyone. I got it and a few others on here did too. It makes sense for them to send it to everyone or a mass amount of people because alot won't pay the price but some might. It wouldn't have been interesting even if it was free.


 If it was free I was just going to do it so I would hopefully get invited to more but oh well. I'm definitely not cashing out that much.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They sent me a margarita pitcher, 12 margarita glasses, a bamboo cutting board (for limes? idk), some drink recipes and a bunch of coupons to go buy free tequila at the store, since I think it might be against the law for them to ship the actual tequila.



That sounds fun!

There's one called Reebok Happy Hour and it says you get to have drinks and snacks and then try out the latest beauty products. It hasn't started yet, but you can be notified when you can sign up to be in it.

It seems interesting. I wonder what beauty products you get to try.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it was free I was just going to do it so I would hopefully get invited to more but oh well. I'm definitely not cashing out that much.



That was the only reason I was considering doing it, but everyone says not to do one's you don't like because it takes away a spot from someone who actually would want to be in it and you can give a better review if you wanted it from the start.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

> That sounds fun! There's one called Reebok Happy Hour and it says you get to have drinks and snacks and then try out the latest beauty products. It hasn't started yet, but you can be notified when you can sign up to be in it. It seems interesting. I wonder what beauty products you get to try.


 Where is that one? All I see is the Blue Bunny Sweet Freedom one.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the CarMD one gets redone every few months. I think I've said no to it 2 or 3 times already in the past, although I didn't get invited this round. (would have said no again anyway)

I noticed there's a new survey up this morning in case you gals don't check often.  It was to see what grocery stores you shop at.

I just looked at my account to see where I was at...my score jumped from a 9.1 to a 9.4 after I finished the grocery survey.  I think I was an 8.something last week, but I just finished out two campaigns, so I think it jumped up after that.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

I was invited to the CarMD campaign, too. I said no, since you have to pay and because my brother-in-law is a mechanic and does all our stuff free anyway. I like that they give you a place to comment on your reason for not participating.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to say I think I had read that the people who were invited to the XBOX Kinect campaign last year had to pay for shipping and handling to receive their free XBOX360+Kinects.  Don't remember for sure, but that price would have been totally worth it for me, considering we already paid full price on two XBOX 360's and a Kinect.  (although probably not worth it for them since I already own a Kinect!) Not everything that isn't free is something that would get skipped.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say I think I had read that the people who were invited to the XBOX Kinect campaign last year had to pay for shipping and handling to receive their free XBOX360+Kinects.  Don't remember for sure, but that price would have been totally worth it for me, considering we already paid full price on two XBOX 360's and a Kinect.  (although probably not worth it for them since I already own a Kinect!) Not everything that isn't free is something that would get skipped.


 Yes, very good example. I agree.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would definitely pay shipping on an Xbox + Kinect. Resell valuee!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is that one? All I see is the Blue Bunny Sweet Freedom one.



Click on find a house party and it's in the coming soon spot. Then click on let me know, to see what the description is.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 4, 2012)

I spoke too soon. They just resent me the CarMD invite. LOL!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

> It's totally a real beer. I first had it at a restaurant in Utah. It tastes chocolatey.


 The name totally cracks me up, I laugh every time I see it at the store. I will try it soon since I know it's good! We don't have any hard liquor or wine available in stores, you have to go to a liquor store to get it. You can only get beer in the grocery store or a gas station.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The name totally cracks me up, I laugh every time I see it at the store. I will try it soon since I know it's good!
> 
> We don't have any hard liquor or wine available in stores, you have to go to a liquor store to get it. You can only get beer in the grocery store or a gas station.


When I lived in Utah, shirts for this brand were my "go to" generic gift for folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dunno if it's actually any good, as I don't drink. But if I did, living in Utah woulda driven me nuts--State Run stores that closed at like 8 PM? No thanks. Also, I'm glad that since I've left, they've eradicated the stupid "members only" junk in clubs. Let's face it, if you could buy a "one night membership", that's just a bloody cover charge...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

> When I lived in Utah, shirts for this brand were my "go to" generic gift for folks  Dunno if it's actually any good, as I don't drink. But if I did, living in Utah woulda driven me nuts--State Run stores that closed at like 8 PM? No thanks. Also, I'm glad that since I've left, they've eradicated the stupid "members only" junk in clubs. Let's face it, if you could buy a "one night membership", that's just a bloody cover charge...
> 
> Â


 Yeah it's really lame.. We arent big drinkers so its usually ok, the one closest to me closes at 7 but one a bit further is open until 10 i think on Fri/Sat. They are talking About adding in sections with a door (no children allowed) in stores, kind of like how there are beer cooler areas in some gas stations (not sure if this is a Utah only thing or not). Doubt it will actually happen. That was definitely good about the Olympics being here is that they got rid of that. Just dumb. You'll appreciate their new law, in new resteraunt or sports bar builds, beer taps and other alcohol can't be visible to anyone (even if sitting at the bar area) while being poured. So if you go to a new Wingers or Chilis, you can't watch them make a drink or open a beer. But, it's fine to see it delivered to a table or someone drink it in their seat. Huh??? How does this make sense? Law makers should be ashamed of wasting their time on things like this.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm signing up for bzz agen &amp; house parties right now!! This is soo cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 5, 2012)

I've read about Bzz Agent on some work at home job forums - it sounds fun! I'd love to test all kinds of products, and cosmetics especially. I'll look into House Parties too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been a BzzAgent for a couple of years now and I love it, I've tried a ton of cool things.  I went for MONTHS without any invites, though, until today I got one for the Garnier shampoo campaign.  Yay!


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just signed up for house party.

I would love to have in on the blue bunny ice cream.

I too am a Bzzzagent.

I have been in the following campaings:

Dunkin donuts

Hills cat food

Granier BB cream

I am also in the L'oreal - but have not been selected for anything but got a really nice gift for being patient.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

I just signed up for the Gucci Flora Garden fragrance collection on Bzzagent. I'm excited. I've never tried any of their perfume before. This is going to make me stalk my mailman more than I already do.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for the Gucci Flora Garden fragrance collection on Bzzagent. I'm excited. I've never tried any of their perfume before. This is going to make me stalk my mailman more than I already do.


I did too. Do they send little fragrance vials?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't get the perfume but I got olive oil! I wonder how they decide who gets what.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 17, 2012)

They're sending me the garnier frutis one, I think they just shipped it out too


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't see any info on sample size. The only thing I saw was that they're still putting together a Bzzkit for it and more info will be coming soon. I hope we get rollerball applicators, I like to wear a fragrance for a while before I determine if it's worth the dough or not. I'm hoping we get enough samples to pass out. It's hard to reccamend a fragrance when the same one can smell so different on everyone.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did too. Do they send little fragrance vials?


----------



## Annelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I just noticed the Neutrogena cosmetics campaign on the list.  I didn't get invited, but did anybody else?

Usually Bzz is good about sending enough for you to use yourself + samples and/or coupons to hand out to folks.

I got invited to the Olive Oil campaign though, which has me super excited because I loveeee olive oil, we use it in our meals almost everyday.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 18, 2012)

I just got invited to the Neutrogena campaign.  

  Youâ€™re invited to the NeutrogenaÂ® Cosmetics BzzCampaign!   Greetings BzzAgent brandyboop, A refreshed, brighter look and softer, rosier lips are just a BzzCampaign away. Join the NeutrogenaÂ® Cosmetics BzzCampaign now to try:



[SIZE=9pt]Neutrogena Healthy Skin[/SIZE]Â® Brightening Eye Perfector to instantly beautify and care for the skin around your eyes 
NeutrogenaÂ®[SIZE=9pt] Nourishing Eyeliner[/SIZE] to define and brighten eyes

Neutrogena[SIZE=9pt]Â®[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] Revitalizing Lip Balm[/SIZE] to moisturize, define and improve lipsâ€™ texture


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

yessss I got invited to the neutrogena campaign!!! So excited.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

looks like we'll be getting lip balm, eyelliner, and eye perfector, maybe.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like we'll be getting lip balm, eyelliner, and eye perfector, maybe.



I believe so.  Although the focus seemed to be more on the lip balm, I was asked in the survey to select a skin tone color, which leads me to believe that we get all 3!  Which is absolutely fabulous! I can't wait to try whatever BzzAgent sends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so.  Although the focus seemed to be more on the lip balm, I was asked in the survey to select a skin tone color, which leads me to believe that we get all 3!  Which is absolutely fabulous! I can't wait to try whatever BzzAgent sends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



It asked the same questions about all 3.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 18, 2012)

I think maybe I was focused on the balm or something.  It just seemed that there was more questions about the balm specifically and then in my invitation e-mail it specifically had the "A refreshed, brighter look and softer, rosier lips are just a BzzCampaign away".  I tend to read into things more than I need to..haha  I am excited because I haven't tried any of the 3 products they list, so whatever is sent is going to be a first for me.  I'm so thankful for these programs because I do like to share and try out products.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 18, 2012)

I got into the campaign and only got asked what color concealer I wanted.

I'm excited to try the eyeliner because I've heard really good things about it. My mom uses the lip balm and she likes it. Although she bought a color that's silver shimmer and it just makes her lips look white and shimmery haha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm mostly excited because since this is technically word of mouth marketing, we should get several of each thing. Great little gifts to hand out!


----------



## marci65 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm. I'm an agent too and I didn't get an invite (yet). Enjoy!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm mostly excited because since this is technically word of mouth marketing, we should get several of each thing. Great little gifts to hand out!



So we are getting multipul of each item and get to give it out to friends and family?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't guarantee it, but that is how bzzagent usually does it.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 18, 2012)

The Soda Stream campaign seems really interesting. I've always wanted to try that stuff.

For those of you that have done a few campaigns whats the best campaign you've ever gotten?


----------



## Annelle (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Soda Stream campaign seems really interesting. I've always wanted to try that stuff.
> 
> For those of you that have done a few campaigns whats the best campaign you've ever gotten?


 Actually, my favorite one so far was Scrubbin Bubbles One Step Toilet Bowl cleaner.  (weird, huh?)  It introduced me to a totally brand new concept (1 second hands free  toilet cleaning), got me cleaning my toilet (which I've always been notoriously horrible at), and actually had me enthusiastically telling folks about how easily they can clean MY toilet for me. muahaha


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Soda Stream campaign seems really interesting. I've always wanted to try that stuff.
> 
> For those of you that have done a few campaigns whats the best campaign you've ever gotten?


 I think my best campaign has been the Philips Satin Perfect Epilator. It retailed for about $150.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my favorite one so far was Scrubbin Bubbles One Step Toilet Bowl cleaner.  (weird, huh?)  It introduced me to a totally brand new concept (1 second hands free  toilet cleaning), got me cleaning my toilet (which I've always been notoriously horrible at), and actually had me enthusiastically telling folks about how easily they can clean MY toilet for me. muahaha


 hahhahahha! I've been looking into getting one of those, maybe I should!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got an e-mail for an olive oil campaign 1 hour ago and it's already full!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not yet! I'm still trying to get the hang of epilating. It hurts like a MOTHER.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2012)

> I just got an e-mail for an olive oil campaign 1 hour ago and it's already full!


 I got the same e-mail and got in. My first Bzz Agent Campaign!


----------



## Annelle (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail for an olive oil campaign 1 hour ago and it's already full!


 Were you not able to get in after getting an invite?

I'm still waiting in hopes for the Neutrogena campaign but I don't think I'll get it by now since it's been a while.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet! I'm still trying to get the hang of epilating. It hurts like a MOTHER.


 I kind of feel the same way but after you do it a few times you kind of go numb and it's easier to finish.  If you're normally a shaver, you'll realize that when it's time to shave again that your hair might not even be poking up out of the skin yet.  I find that my legs don't hurt at all besides a prickly feeling (much less worse than when my leg falls asleep).  I think my underarms got used to it, or it's just over really fast since it's a small surface area.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. Too bad too because I use olive oil for everything.


 aww, that's sad.  I think that for the ones I'm interested in I try to accept ASAP, but yeah if it's only been an hour for you, that's fast &gt;.&lt;  I would have been disappointed for sure! I got an early invite on Monday though.  Kind of bad they were still sending out invites up to the last minute like that.


----------



## brandyboop (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Soda Stream campaign seems really interesting. I've always wanted to try that stuff.
> 
> For those of you that have done a few campaigns whats the best campaign you've ever gotten?


 I've only had 2 campaigns.  The Garnier BB Cream (that I just finished up) and then this new one for Neutrogena.  I've seen some of the blogs on other stuff that people have received and it is interesting at the different things that BzzAgent sends out..including liquor!  lol


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

I've only had the Hills Science diet one, and got cat food. I usually feed my cats Blue Buffalo because it helps keep them hairball/barf free.. and I was thinking of switching to Hills, but one of my cats doesn't really like it. Plus the scent of it is really strong.

If it's still around in June, I'll probably do the CarMD one as a father's day gift.

What are everybody's scores? I have a 6.0 but there's nothing more for me to do.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm at an 8, but I tweet a lot about it and post it to facebook, and joined the live below the line campaign.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine is 6.5


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 7.9. The best campaign I've had so far was the Great Lash/Babylips campaign


----------



## erinkins (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 7.6, have taken every survey, check it everyday (I have no life) and have only gotten the live below the line campaign. ):


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 19, 2012)

I should add that I've also been a member for almost 3 years, and didn't get my first campaign for 11 months, haha


----------



## Annelle (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm at a 9.4, which is pretty high.  I think it took 4-6 months for me to get my first campaign, but then I got invited to three in a row back to back.  I don't feel like I get invited to very many (for example, of the 13 campaigns on the list right now, I'm active in zero of them.), but I guess I've done a lot?  Maybe it's because I see so many campaigns go by without a word from Bzz.  Since I've joined, I usually have nothing for 2-3 months then I'll get 1-3 invites in a single month, then it's quiet again for a few months.  I do check the website daily for surveys though, regardless of whether I hear from them. (no clue if that helps or not though...since I had stopped checking Bzz when I never heard from them for a few months when I first joined.)

I'm currently in Garnier BB Cream and Filippo Berio Olive Oil.  I would have been interested in: Neutrogena, SodaStream, Bon Appetit, Garnier Fructis, and Quaker Oatmeal Squares.

I've done 4 "Join this website" campaigns, and of the "real" campaigns I've done Maybelline Lipstick, SCJ Spring Cleaning, L'Oreal Shadow/Mascara, Scrubbing Bubbles Toilet Cleaner, Burt's Bees Cleanser/Moisturizer, Green Mountain Coffee, Philips Epilator, Garnier BB Cream

I've been with Bzz for a few years.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm 9.8 (don't know why or how it's so high), but I've been a member for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 19, 2012)

I was a 2.something for so long that I gave up because I wasn't getting campaigns. I logged on to see where I was at today, and it was 6.3. Then you all mentioned surveys, which I quit doing, so I did all of mine and now I am 7.6. I have been in this for less than a year.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should add that I've also been a member for almost 3 years, and didn't get my first campaign for 11 months, haha


 That's a long time. I've been apart of it for like a month and got three invites. The carMD one[which I think they sent to everyone since you had to pay for it] and the live below the line one and the neutrogena one.

Is anyone doing the live below the line one? I want to but I don't know what you need to do.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been a 3 since I joined and it won't go up.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a 2.something for so long that I gave up because I wasn't getting campaigns. I logged on to see where I was at today, and it was 6.3. Then you all mentioned surveys, which I quit doing, so I did all of mine and now I am 7.6. I have been in this for less than a year.


 They only added the BzzScore recently (this month?)  Before that, it was Bee Levels, where you only got points for getting into campaigns and completing things in them.  (Because new members were so low on the totem pole, they don't get as many invites, so it could take years to get to the highest level)

I think they said the average score is around a 3.3 now


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail for an olive oil campaign 1 hour ago and it's already full!


 That happened to me earlier today.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 21, 2012)

Did anyone do the above the line one?

I'm considering doing it because it seems interesting and it would get my score up.


----------



## Totem (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been Bzzing since 2005 and get into a few campaigns a year by doing the basics and being lazy. Jono says there are over 800.000 BzzAgents now so I have to step it up now with this new system. They've sent me full size MaxFactor, Maybelline, and Neutrogena makeup hauls in the past but mostly cleaning products, food, and dog food. Did anyone else get into the Flora Gucci perfume campaign? They said if we do well in this campaign they'll put us in the HIS tourmouline? hair straightener campaign. Never heard of HIS?
 

Now House Party, talk about awesome. They sent me over $600 worth of makeup! That was my favorite freebie haul of all time.


----------



## Totem (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm in the 'Above the line' campaign and don't seem to be qualifying for any points with this one, maybe because there's no sponsor?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

It's actually below the line, and signing up for it seemed to increase my score but it doesn't seem to want me to  tweet about it or anything lol.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been Bzzing since 2005 and get into a few campaigns a year by doing the basics and being lazy. Jono says there are over 800.000 BzzAgents now so I have to step it up now with this new system. They've sent me full size MaxFactor, Maybelline, and Neutrogena makeup hauls in the past but mostly cleaning products, food, and dog food. Did anyone else get into the Flora Gucci perfume campaign? They said if we do well in this campaign they'll put us in the HIS tourmouline? hair straightener campaign. Never heard of HIS?
> 
> ...


 I've been wanting to get into hosting a house party, but the only one they currently have is for the band One Direction. It's like to promote their tour DVD or something.


----------



## Totem (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a Redbook magazine Happy Hour House Party coming up. Can you apply to that one? It's sponsored by L'Oreal Paris so there's got to be AT LEAST $100 worth of makeup involved.
 

I have no idea who One Direction is? lol


----------



## Totem (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, BELOW the line. lol I think I can swing a dollar a day budget easily. Here in California we have the 99 Only Cents stores. You can never starve here!


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 24, 2012)

Just signed up for Live Below the Line....I'm already beyond poor and live off about $3 a day so this will be a breeze 






My score went from a 3.5 to a 6.5 as soon as I signed up!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

I signed up for the live below the line thing too.

The more I think about it, the more difficult I think it'll be. We eat a lot of fish here, and a bit of rum/beer throughout the week. It'll be good for me though. Maybe I'll lose some more weight.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a Redbook magazine Happy Hour House Party coming up. Can you apply to that one? It's sponsored by L'Oreal Paris so there's got to be AT LEAST $100 worth of makeup involved.
> 
> ...


 I didn't even notice that one. I signed up to be considered to host, but I'm not sure if I can actually host on that day or at all. 

They sing a song called What Makes You Beautiful. They are a band from the UK that was on the UK's xfactor. That one song of theirs isn't that bad. It's actually a really cute song.


----------



## Totem (Apr 24, 2012)

You don't have to have the party on that exact day. I've moved the date by two weeks. Just post some pictures in the gallery whenever.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't have to have the party on that exact day. I've moved the date by two weeks. Just post some pictures in the gallery whenever.


 Will they know if you can't host a party? I mean there's a small chance I might not be able to host a party but I'd still want to share everything with family and friends as if I had hosted a party.


----------



## Totem (Apr 24, 2012)

There are a lot of people that fake it I'm sure. Just take a few pics of your friends holding up their makeup smiling.



Set up a table with all the products and take a pic of that too.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but my immediate family is big enough to count as a party.


 That is true for me, but we might be going on vacation that week with my whole extended family[the date is still up in the air] and I don't know if I can take it with me.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Totem (Apr 25, 2012)

There will be more campaigns in the future you can join that you have more time for.


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 25, 2012)

So after being part of the Loreal consumer panel for well over a year I finally qualified for something! I'm not certain but it seems like it's going to be a facial cleanser brush system like clairisonic. Supposed to be receiving it in 2-4 weeks. Did anyone else qualify for this?


----------



## Totem (Apr 25, 2012)

Did you check that you used facial brushes or not? I didn't check it! Maybe I should have. They keep sending me my 'qualifying 5th survey for free product' survey like 4 times now. L'oreal sent me a blue quad eyeshadow compact with pink lipstick around 6 months ago. I never get in their studies.


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 25, 2012)

I just posted a review about the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition.  I would love for you all to click on my blog link to check it out!  Thanks girls!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 25, 2012)

I got sleek and shine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted a review about the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition.  I would love for you all to click on my blog link to check it out!  Thanks girls!


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you check that you used facial brushes or not? I didn't check it! Maybe I should have. They keep sending me my 'qualifying 5th survey for free product' survey like 4 times now. L'oreal sent me a blue quad eyeshadow compact with pink lipstick around 6 months ago. I never get in their studies.


 Yes I did so maybe thats why. I'm pretty sure this is just considered a reward because I've been working on the qualifying surveys as well. I've yet to be admitted into a study


----------



## Annelle (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did so maybe thats why. I'm pretty sure this is just considered a reward because I've been working on the qualifying surveys as well. I've yet to be admitted into a study


 I think the only qualifying survey I've seen since joining has been a "verify your address and let us know if we can call and/or e-mail you with surveys" survey


----------



## Totem (Apr 25, 2012)

Checked out your Bzzzzz. Your hair looks shiny. How do you put a blog link in your siggy? I can't figure it out! Thanks!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 25, 2012)

I got a qualifying survey yesterday to qualify to take 2 more surveys.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after being part of the Loreal consumer panel for well over a year I finally qualified for something! I'm not certain but it seems like it's going to be a facial cleanser brush system like clairisonic. Supposed to be receiving it in 2-4 weeks. Did anyone else qualify for this?


 What's the loreal consumer panel?

I'd love to join it.


----------



## Totem (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's the L'oreal link. I don't know if they're taking any new participants right now. You can keep checking back. https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/

Here's a link for a Loreal EverPure sample if anyone is interested.  https://apps.facebook.com/hairexpertise/index.asp


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 26, 2012)

Did anyone get into the frozen hamburger campaign?

They sent out some invites, but said on facebook they are sending more out.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just got my package from Bzz for the Neutrogena products. I got 1 eyeliner, 1 concealer pen and 3 of the color chapstick things as well as 4 or 5 coupons for Neturogena which I think was $2 off. I tried out the chapsticks and the concealer, and I really like them. I got colors I will actually wear too. They're very pinky toned which I like. The concealer is very nice, but I ended up twisting it too much and a bunch of product came out which got wasted.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my package from Bzz for the Neutrogena products. I got 1 eyeliner, 1 concealer pen and 3 of the color chapstick things as well as 4 or 5 coupons for Neturogena which I think was $2 off. I tried out the chapsticks and the concealer, and I really like them. I got colors I will actually wear too. They're very pinky toned which I like. The concealer is very nice, but I ended up twisting it too much and a bunch of product came out which got wasted.


 I am green with envy!!!!!!! LOL but good for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

ohh exciting, anxiously awaiting my package!


----------



## Totem (Apr 26, 2012)

No invite! I'm hoping there's a Keurig Vue one around the corner! The machines are $250. I'm waiting for my Gucci perfume package still.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No invite! I'm hoping there's a Keurig Vue one around the corner! The machines are $250. I'm waiting for my Gucci perfume package still.


 I really want to get something like the Keurig Vue. The Soda Stream one they're doing now seems so interesting. I've gotten basically my whole family to sign up so hopefully they get some good campaigns.

Is there a difference between the Keurig and Keurig Vue?

Do they have an age limit on how young you can be to sign up? My cousin is 14 and he really wants to sign up now, hoping to get something cool to try out.


----------



## Totem (Apr 26, 2012)

The Vue is just the latest Keurig. Their k-cup patent ran out so they're doing coffee-pods now made esp. for the Vue. I think you have to sign some disclaimer agreeing you're 18 or over. I'm not sure- and one applicant per household. That soda thingy looks interesting. I would have liked that.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ohh ok thanks.

They haven't signed up thankfully, but wanted to. So I guess they won't be singing up haha.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Vue is just the latest Keurig. Their k-cup patent ran out so they're doing coffee-pods now made esp. for the Vue. I think you have to sign some disclaimer agreeing you're 18 or over. I'm not sure- and one applicant per household. That soda thingy looks interesting. I would have liked that.


 I think they'res a house party thing going on for Keurig Vue right now.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever actually gotten anything from their MyPoints? Is it legit?


----------



## Totem (Apr 27, 2012)

It's legit! I get $20 Target gift cards all the time.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never gotten anything but from all my time on Bzz, I've not even accumulated 2000 points yet, and I'm not really going to bother with the $5 and $10 gift cards, so I haven't really done anything besides rack up points so far with them.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever actually gotten anything from their MyPoints? Is it legit?


 I just traded mine in for a $10 Red Robin card lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a Sobe invite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Apr 27, 2012)

I did too. Do not tease about a facial cleanser brush!



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after being part of the Loreal consumer panel for well over a year I finally qualified for something! I'm not certain but it seems like it's going to be a facial cleanser brush system like clairisonic. Supposed to be receiving it in 2-4 weeks. Did anyone else qualify for this?


----------



## Totem (Apr 27, 2012)

The Sobe one sounds cool.

xoxelizabeth189- I know! House Party gave away a 1000 new Keurig Vue machines but dummy me! I lied and said I dint have one thinking I'd have a better chance at getting picked BUT they wanted to give away the upgraded machine to current Keurig owners only. Aaaargh! I have a old one. I guess they want their loyal customers to cross over into buying the new pods instead of the k-cups.

I collect MyPoints by opening daily MyPoint emails too. They come in handy around Christmas. I try to save my points till then.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

My neutrogena kit came today. SO EXCITING. 3 lipbalms, liner, and concealer. Haven't had a chance to try any yet, but I'm super pumped.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 29, 2012)

> The Sobe one sounds cool.
> 
> xoxelizabeth189- I know! House Party gave away a 1000 new Keurig Vue machines but dummy me! I lied and said I dint have one thinking I'd have a better chance at getting picked BUT they wanted to give away the upgraded machine to current Keurig owners only. Aaaargh! I have a old one. I guess they want their loyal customers to cross over into buying the new pods instead of the k-cups.
> 
> I collect MyPoints by opening daily MyPoint emails too. They come in handy around Christmas. I try to save my points till then.


 Aw that stinks. I probably would have say no too thinking they don't want to give someone who already has a keurig system, a new one. Whats mypoints? I got a bunch of them but never collected them. I probably should have because I lost about 100 or so points. How often does house party do new parties? I checked the up coming parties and the one thats coming up does seem too ineresting.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My neutrogena kit came today. SO EXCITING. 3 lipbalms, liner, and concealer. Haven't had a chance to try any yet, but I'm super pumped.


 I've tried the balms and the concealer and love them both. The balms give off a surprisingly good amount of color. The brightest pink color is my favorite.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the balms and the concealer and love them both. The balms give off a surprisingly good amount of color. The brightest pink color is my favorite.


 I've only tried one of them so far, but I was also surprised at the amount of color! I think the eyeliner is really nice too. All the liners I use are a little bit softer, and I really liked the control I got from this one.


----------



## Turboweevel (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm really impressed by the concealer but the liner could be a bit darker, imo. I do love the smudger in the back though and I might end up just using the smudger with my UD liner in Perversion.

I also have some mixed feelings on the balms.


----------



## Marshmelly (Apr 30, 2012)

Super jealous to those who got invited to the Neutrogena campaign! I just got my products last week for the Garnier Fruitis campaign (a shampoo and conditioner). I'm liking them so far, but I'm up to my neck in shampoos and conditioners!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever actually gotten anything from their MyPoints? Is it legit?


 Yep it is, though it took me like 2 years or something to be able to accumulate enough for a $25 gift card to Bath and Body Works. There are definitely better sites out there where you can earn points by taking surveys...I love Valued Opinions and E-Rewards! I get giftcards pretty regularly through those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've only tried one of them so far, but I was also surprised at the amount of color! I think the eyeliner is really nice too. All the liners I use are a little bit softer, and I really liked the control I got from this one.


 I tried the Maybellin Baby Lips and it didn't give me as much color as these!


----------



## Fairest of all (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did too. Do not tease about a facial cleanser brush!


 Haha...I mean I could be completely wrong. They could just be sending surveys about a brush system and send me a shadow or something as a thank you. I can hope for the best though


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever actually gotten anything from their MyPoints? Is it legit?


 One site I use is Swagbucks and you get points for searching through their search engine and you can redeem the points for gift cards. You can get points quickly though the site. You just search until you get some points, then you can search again in a few hours until you get another point. If you've searched like 10 times with no points come back later and try.

Another site I love it called Luuux. You blog for points and with the points you can buy cosmetic packs[it's usually like $200 worth of Benefit products or Philsophy, Louis Vutton bags, Christain Louboutin shoes, iPads ect. The only thing I dislike is that the items are too high priced. Like a Louis Vutton bag is probably like 70,0000 points and you get 7 points for each blog and 1 for sharing it on FB or twitter and then 1 for each comment someone posts. But you also get points for any comments you post on other peoples blogs. The only way you'd be able to get the items quickly is if you made youtube videos or had a blog that got tons of activity and you posted about it. I know when the site first started some gurus used the site and after like 2 weeks they had enough for a LV bag because they got tons of comments on their posts.


----------



## Annelle (May 1, 2012)

My Olive Oil was at my door this morning. My first birthday present of the day haha


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

Mine is tomorrow though I would rather skip this year.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Olive Oil was at my door this morning. My first birthday present of the day haha


----------



## Annelle (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! happy early birthday to you too. Mine is a milestone year, so yeah maybe I would have skipped it too haha, but I guess I've already been calling myself 30 for the last two years now so it's not as big of a deal.


----------



## amberlamps (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Olive Oil was at my door this morning. My first birthday present of the day haha


 Happy birthday!

(&amp; happy early birthday, Souly!)

Mine is next week, 2 days after my bio final. Hopefully I'll pass.. that'd be the best birthday present ever since this course is killing me.


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

I had a really hard time when I turned 30. I would not let anyone say the b word (birthday!). I'm turning 33, I'll trade you!



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! happy early birthday to you too. Mine is a milestone year, so yeah maybe I would have skipped it too haha, but I guess I've already been calling myself 30 for the last two years now so it's not as big of a deal.


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

Good luck on your final &amp; happy early b-day! At least its before your b-day so hopefully you won't feel stressed.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (May 1, 2012)

Gucci Flora campaign is up! And I was not selected. Boo =(


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Olive Oil was at my door this morning. My first birthday present of the day haha


 Woot! I've been looking forward to getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy birthday!


----------



## brandyboop (May 1, 2012)

Got my Neutrogena Campaign items from BzzAgent today!


----------



## Annelle (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gucci Flora campaign is up! And I was not selected. Boo =(


 lol...talking more about Bzz on here makes me feel like I'm at a casino now (instead of just finding out about campaigns if and when I get invited to them, now I'm more in the know of all the campaigns as they come out and feel like I just lost my bet) &gt;_&lt;

Does anybody feel like the surveys are a pop quiz and you keep choosing the wrong answers? LOL Whether to say you own something or don't own something (Do they want brand new opinions, or opinions of people who have something to compare it to?), how you do something (Do they want people with a long beauty routine who won't mind an additional step in their morning, or do they want people with a short beauty routine to introduce them to a no fuss, quick-and-easy, 1-step process?)

I remember stating Yes, I do own a Kinect (thinking they were going to introduce a game to test), to find out they were giving them to families that did not own it.  I remember reading about a new Keurig that they were ONLY giving to those who owned an older Keurig so they can compare.  I remember questions about whether your hair is long or short (This was before I cut my hair so I wasn't sure whether to say I had super long hair or short hair)  I almost wish I had a cheat sheet for this LOL.


----------



## brandyboop (May 1, 2012)

@Annelle I agree about the surveys.  I had one today that had to deal with unpleasant medical/physical conditions.  I wonder what that might be about?  I get the most random surveys.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Neutrogena Campaign items from BzzAgent today!


Brandyboop, Congrats!!! I love your BzzCampaign!!

I just received an invite to Mozaik BzzCampaign!! So happy!!! Anyone else??


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to my fellow Taureans! My b'day is on the 3rd. I'm going to Catalina Island Thursday. Catalina Express is giving out free $70 round trips to the island on your birthday to celebrate their 50th anniversary. So if you're in SoCal you might want to take note.


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

The Flora campaign has been going on for like 10 days now and no one has received their package. They haven't even sent them out yet. They offered me the Sobe campaign with my 'golden key' but I declined. I passed on the Pepsi Next campaign too. I can get that at the 99 Only cents store!


----------



## Totem (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...talking more about Bzz on here makes me feel like I'm at a casino now (instead of just finding out about campaigns if and when I get invited to them, now I'm more in the know of all the campaigns as they come out and feel like I just lost my bet) &gt;_&lt;
> 
> ...


I really don't know what to say anymore. It seems like they want 'yes' answers and I'll just go with that. How do some people have 8 campaigns? That's what I want to know.


----------



## calexxia (May 1, 2012)

I dunno; As interesting as the campaigns may be, I just always answer honestly, since I figure THEY know what they're looking for, and if I try to guess what they want, I'm as likely to be wrong as right, so why not just be excited when I AM what they're legitimately looking for, and not stress over when I'm not?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to say anymore. It seems like they want 'yes' answers and I'll just go with that. How do some people have 8 campaigns? That's what I want to know.


 I have no idea. There's a few that have been going on now that I wish I had gotten selected for. Mainly the Gucci Flora. But I have a feeling they won't give you a new campaign until your current one is over.


----------



## brandyboop (May 2, 2012)

What is Mozaik? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Annelle (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno; As interesting as the campaigns may be, I just always answer honestly, since I figure THEY know what they're looking for, and if I try to guess what they want, I'm as likely to be wrong as right, so why not just be excited when I AM what they're legitimately looking for, and not stress over when I'm not?


 I answer honestly too, because in almost every case, no matter what you choose, it might opt you both in or out of the campaign.


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I answer honestly too, because in almost every case, no matter what you choose, it might opt you both in or out of the campaign.


 Yup.

Plus, if people are answering dishonestly, just to get cool stuff and aren't what the company is actually LOOKING for, then the campaigns won't be as successful, and companies will quit working with BzzAgent.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is Mozaik? I've never heard of that before.


It is  a Plasticware Company. http://mozaikbysabert.com/


----------



## Annelle (May 2, 2012)

woke up to an invitation to Dr. Scholls for Her High Heel Insoles!


----------



## Totem (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw that stinks. I probably would have say no too thinking they don't want to give someone who already has a keurig system, a new one.
> 
> ...


 There are always House Parties popping up. I wish I would have applied for the Margarita Maker House Party! That will be my biggest regret! lol Last year I was invited to a Sunbeam coffee maker campaign and I never replied to the email because I was distracted with company out of town around the busy holidays and never saw it!

I feel bad for the May 5th 'Because I'm a Girl' campaign. People are having trouble getting people to RSVP. I think it's more of a fundraiser than a party. It's hard enough trying to get all of your guests together on the same date for a freebie party let alone a fundraiser. Some of the participants are talking about having garage sales to raise money instead. I think I'm going to make a $20 donation online to someone in their forum.

ETA: All gifts are matched! My $20=$40


----------



## Totem (May 2, 2012)

Speaking of Neutrogena. Did anyone get their free Target beauty bag with samples? I liked the Neutrogena Visibly Bright facial cleanser. It's citrusY and cleans my t-zone unlike my old waxy Philosophy Purity that cleaned my face buy left my nose oily.


----------



## brandyboop (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is  a Plasticware Company. http://mozaikbysabert.com/


 That is so neat!  I love the little appetizer combo pack.  Please let us know about what you receive!  Congrats on that campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so neat!  I love the little appetizer combo pack.  Please let us know about what you receive!  Congrats on that campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!! I promise pictures!!


----------



## mszJessica (May 2, 2012)

I did the Garnier Fruitis one and now the Live Below the Line (just because it's for a good cause) and I just did my review where I was really honest with saying it wasn't for people with oily hair and how I shared it with people at work and they emailed me back saying I did great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 3, 2012)

Wowww, I just won the Dr Scholl's for her BzzCampaing!!! So exited!! I love shoes!!!!


----------



## becarr50 (May 3, 2012)

Yep I got that campaign too! It'll be my first one. Excited to get my Dr Scholl's for heels! Should be interesting as I love how high heels make my legs look, but hate how they make my feet feel!


----------



## wadedl (May 3, 2012)

I received my Olive Oil yesterday and signed up for the Dr Scholl's today!


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

I haven't been picked for any campaign yet. Well I was selected for the car dr meter, but I am positive I answered that I do not have a car! 

I clearly would be a good fit for so many of the current campaigns. bah. I stay up-to-date on my surveys. So I guess patience is key.


----------



## becarr50 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been picked for any campaign yet. Well I was selected for the car dr meter, but I am positive I answered that I do not have a car!
> 
> I clearly would be a good fit for so many of the current campaigns. bah. I stay up-to-date on my surveys. So I guess patience is key.


Yeah, I was selected for a seasonal allergy campaign (i.e. Kroger Little Clinic), and I don't really suffer from allergies. Not sure how they got that one.  From everything I've heard so far about Bzz Campaign, patience is most definitely the key. Apparently, people can stay for years and only get a couple campaigns. And now they are flooded with them. Who knows...


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno; As interesting as the campaigns may be, I just always answer honestly, since I figure THEY know what they're looking for, and if I try to guess what they want, I'm as likely to be wrong as right, so why not just be excited when I AM what they're legitimately looking for, and not stress over when I'm not?


  Well said. I agree with you.


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

I joined the Dr. Scholl's For Her BzzCampaign, too. This will be my first one. I hope they will make my high heels more comfortable! My BzzScore doubled this afternoon.


----------



## becarr50 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined the Dr. Scholl's For Her BzzCampaign, too. This will be my first one. I hope they will make my high heels more comfortable! My BzzScore doubled this afternoon.


Did it? My score hasn't moved. Unfortunately. Maybe once I'm active with the campaign...


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 4, 2012)

I just got in on the Dr Scholls campaign. I really wanted the makeup ones or the olive oil but I will take what I can get!


----------



## brandyboop (May 4, 2012)

Did anybody else get the Lindor Truffle special offer?  You don't get the product, but you get a $1 off coupon.  For those of you interested in the coupon: https://www.bzzagent.com/go/lindor/coupon.jsp


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are always House Parties popping up. I wish I would have applied for the Margarita Maker House Party! That will be my biggest regret! lol Last year I was invited to a Sunbeam coffee maker campaign and I never replied to the email because I was distracted with company out of town around the busy holidays and never saw it!
> 
> ...


 What was the margarita maker party? Was it recently?

I signed up to host the Redbook Happy Hour Party because one of the sponsors was Loreal and I figured my friends would love to try new makeup. 

I guess as long as the party is within a few days of the date you should be fine[like 5 days before or after] and if you really cannot host a party then do everything you would do a party and make it look like you had one. Like passing out products to friends and taking pictures of them with the products.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 8, 2012)

Do they care if you sign up to host a party when your hosting one currently?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 9, 2012)

Woot, I was just invited to the Clear Hair campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

There's allegedly going to be a big campaign soon..

I just recently got my score up to 6.5, hopefully I'll be selected and it'll be awesome.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's allegedly going to be a big campaign soon..
> 
> I just recently got my score up to 6.5, hopefully I'll be selected and it'll be awesome.


 Yeah, I saw that on fb, then logged into my account and had a coffee survey. Maybe keureg again? Idk, I'd like to get something decent. Most of my campaigns for the 2 years I've been a member have been kind of shitty. 3/5 have been coupons for grocery store brand items. Which is ok, I guess, but kind of boring.


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

I've only been selected for the pet food one. But then again I've only been a member since March.

I did live below the line though, and failed miserably thanks to my birthday being one of those days, but I still got credit for it.


----------



## internetchick (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's allegedly going to be a big campaign soon..
> 
> I just recently got my score up to 6.5, hopefully I'll be selected and it'll be awesome.


 
Oooh I hope it is good and hope I get picked! My score is up to 8.6.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

I just got invited to a Dr. Scholl's massaging gel insoles campaign. My score is at 7.0 right now and this will be my 2nd campaign after the live below the line. Anyone else?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to a Dr. Scholl's massaging gel insoles campaign. My score is at 7.0 right now and this will be my 2nd campaign after the live below the line. Anyone else?


 I did too! I'm up to an 8.6, and so far I've done lbl, neutrogena, and now dr. scholls.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 17, 2012)

My Mozaik BzzCampaign is here:





I made a video but it is in Spanish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_NPxt9CIsk

I love these products!!!


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to a Dr. Scholl's massaging gel insoles campaign. My score is at 7.0 right now and this will be my 2nd campaign after the live below the line. Anyone else?


Me too! I'm a 6.5 and I did the Live Below the Line &amp; Hill's Science diet pet food campaigns. My score would probably be higher if I used social media.

I am actually excited for the insoles. I think I will put them in my hiking boots.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm a 6.5 and I did the Live Below the Line &amp; Hill's Science diet pet food campaigns. My score would probably be higher if I used social media.
> ...


 I'm hoping they are either tiny or the type you can cut to fit your shoe. I wear a 3 1/2 in kids and can rarely fit into womens sizes so hopefully they will work for me.


----------



## Annelle (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot, I was just invited to the Clear Hair campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I just saw a commercial for this product on TV...it seems interesting, I want to know how it feels!



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they are either tiny or the type you can cut to fit your shoe. I wear a 3 1/2 in kids and can rarely fit into womens sizes so hopefully they will work for me.


 I'm hoping too.  I wear a size 4 in adults (similar to your 3.5 actually), and whenever I see the Dr. Scholls for Women in stores (try shopping at Nordstrom or Nordstrom Rack! they actually have small sized shoes -- I think there's a sale this saturday for small women shoes too), it's always a full insole, for all women, sizes 6-10...which is wayyy to big to wayyy too even bigger lol.  Although maybe if there are enough Bzz'ers who complain that they're too big for us, maybe we'll be able to make an impact to where they'd make smaller sized insoles.

edit: nordstrom rack sale info: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rack-small-shoe-sizes-events sized 4-6 shoes


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

If this is what it is, I think you two might be out of luck:

http://www.soap.com/p/dr-scholls-massaging-gel-insoles-for-women-50640?site=CA&amp;utm_source=cse&amp;utm_medium=cpc_S&amp;utm_term=SP-158&amp;utm_campaign=GoogleAW&amp;CAWELAID=1323207162&amp;utm_content=pla&amp;adtype=pla&amp;cagpspn=pla



> FEATURES
> Delivers superior comfort
> New dual-wave designâ„¢soft blue gel cushions and absorbs shock. Firmer gel provides added support
> Ultra Soft Massaging Wave Systemâ„¢.
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping too.  I wear a size 4 in adults (similar to your 3.5 actually), and whenever I see the Dr. Scholls for Women in stores, it's always a full insole, for all women, sizes 6-10...which is wayyy to big to wayyy too even bigger lol.  Although maybe if there are enough Bzz'ers who complain that they're too big for us, maybe we'll be able to make an impact to where they'd make smaller sized insoles.


 Very true. I guess that's one of the great things about a program like this is we get to give honest feedback to the companies. If I can't use it I'll just pass it off to someone who can and give my feedback lol


----------



## Souly (May 17, 2012)

I got into the Dr Scholls too. My first campaign!  I'm 6.5

Its exciting to finally get picked!


----------



## erinkins (May 17, 2012)

I got picked for the Dr. Scholls also! I'm excited!


----------



## luckylilme (May 17, 2012)

Okay, peeps help me out. I am signing up for BzzAgent today and about to break a sweat filling out my profile and doing surveys. My score is only 3.3 right now and I'm wondering if my score is increasing by me completing surveys or is that just to help my qualify for the campaigns.


----------



## snllama (May 17, 2012)

wohoo!! My first campaign is Dr Scholls!! I'm a runner and work on my feet for 9 hours at a time, so I am always looking for ways to keep my feet happy.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wohoo!! My first campaign is Dr Scholls!! I'm a runner and work on my feet for 9 hours at a time, so I am always looking for ways to keep my feet happy.


 This is my first invite too! I also plan on putting them in my running shoes.


----------



## CourtneyB (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first invite too! I also plan on putting them in my running shoes.


 
Same and same! Maybe I won't hate the treadmill so much with a lower impact!


----------



## Annelle (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, peeps help me out. I am signing up for BzzAgent today and about to break a sweat filling out my profile and doing surveys. My score is only 3.3 right now and I'm wondering if my score is increasing by me completing surveys or is that just to help my qualify for the campaigns.


The surveys are to qualify you for campaigns, but they've said (and I've noticed) that if I have a survey to complete, my score will drop, and when I'm done with all my surveys, my score hops back up.  So your score is probably slightly lower than normal if you have campaigns to do still.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 18, 2012)

Within the past week I got the Private Selection campaign and the Dr. Scholls campaign! Woop woop. Right now my score is a 9.0. I also did Below The Line.


----------



## brandyboop (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Mozaik BzzCampaign is here:
> 
> ...


 That looks very interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (May 18, 2012)

I love BzzAgent, I just got accepted for the Dr. Scholl's gel inserts campaign!


----------



## luckylilme (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm on it. I love free stuff.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The surveys are to qualify you for campaigns, but they've said (and I've noticed) that if I have a survey to complete, my score will drop, and when I'm done with all my surveys, my score hops back up.  So your score is probably slightly lower than normal if you have campaigns to do still.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Within the past week I got the Private Selection campaign and the Dr. Scholls campaign! Woop woop. Right now my score is a 9.0. I also did Below The Line.


 Whats the private selection campaign?

Did anyone do the house part Serragamo one?

I am not eligible because I live in MA. You need to be able to buy it at walmart and here in MA your not permitted to buy alcohol anywhere but a liquor store.

I could easily drive to NH where I can buy it[they gave a list of states eligible and NH was one] but I don't know if they allow that.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 18, 2012)

> Whats the private selection campaign? Did anyone do the house part Serragamo one? I am not eligible because I live in MA. You need to be able to buy it at walmart and here in MA your not permitted to buy alcohol anywhere but a liquor store. I could easily drive to NH where I can buy it[they gave a list of states eligible and NH was one] but I don't know if they allow that.


 Private Selection sells foods like ice cream, pies, etc. They're sending me a free bag of their Kettle Chips, a coupon to try a 6 inch pie free, Angus Beef and ice cream coupons and some more pass-along coupons. I actually eat their ice cream regularly so I'm excited about it.


----------



## samplegal (May 19, 2012)

Yay, I got selected for the Dr. Scholls too! It's my first campaign, and I've only been a member for about a month. I did every single survey and my score is a measly 3.0. Is there something else to do to get the number higher?


----------



## shandimessmer (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I got selected for the Dr. Scholls too! It's my first campaign, and I've only been a member for about a month. I did every single survey and my score is a measly 3.0. Is there something else to do to get the number higher?


 You just do surveys as they pop up to you and do as many campaign activities as you can.


----------



## jessskad (May 19, 2012)

I got the Dr. Scholls campaign too!  I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## amberlamps (May 19, 2012)

I signed up for the Redbook, Seagramms, and Telestrations House Parties. Hopefully I get picked for one. I'd like the Telestrations one best.


----------



## sleepykat (May 19, 2012)

I received my Dr. Scholl's BzzKit today: 1 pair of gel insoles for high heels, 8 coupons, each for $4.00 off said insoles, and a brochure explaining the line of products and what you and your friends should know. In all reality, I should wear shoes for a 10-year old girl (I'm 31), like a 3.5. I've been wearing women's 5.5 just out of pure ignorance for years. I finally tried on kids' shoes and now I'm spoiled because I know how my shoes should fit. My heels are all 5.5; these insoles are designed for sizes 6~10. I will see if they still work, though, since it says that they are 3/4 length and narrow so as not to crowd toes.


----------



## Annelle (May 19, 2012)

sleepykat, same here (edit, small feet AND also got them today lol).  But on the bright side, I'll get to try them out for free (I've always looked for them in the stores and only ever saw the 6-10 version, which I'm guessing now is the only size they make)

If they work, then I can buy my next pair of insoles worry free, and if they don't, well I guess I can let Bzz know and hopefully Dr. Scholls will come out with a petite line! (hey, at the very least middle school students and high school students with feet that haven't fully grown yet still wear heels, right?)

Oh I just talked to my sister (who has smaller feet than I do), she says she buys the size 6-10 ones and just cuts them down to fit her shoes with a pair of scissors.  The heel portion looks easy enough to cut and there's a little bit of space to cut around the toes, so I think it might work.


----------



## Annelle (May 19, 2012)

perfect. I placed the insoles in my shoe, moved them back to where I liked where the felt (just behind my toes), then eyeballed how much of the heel I needed to cut.

Once I cut the heel, I placed it back into my shoe pushed all the way back, and re-tested...and the front ended up exactly where I wanted it to be, so no worry about accidentally having the insole too far forward.

It fit into my size 4 Stuart Weiztman heels this way!  I had to cut maybe a centimeter off the back.


----------



## Totem (May 20, 2012)

I'm in the Gucci Flora perfume and Private Selection Bzz campaigns. I love PS hamburgers so I'm glad I got in this one. I was in the PS BBQ Chicken flatbread campaign last year too. The PS bacon cheese hamburgers are jamming! Private Selection is a Kroger store brand. Kroger is Ralph's on the West coast.

I love my Gucci Flora campaign box too. It's really cute. I put pics up in my new gallery. My score stays at 8.2 pretty much. I would LOVE getting into a Keurig campaign!!!! Fingers crossed!

Is anyone trying to get into the Redbook House Party campaign? There are well over 20,000 applicants trying to score one of the 1000 spots available. L'Oreal is giving away a grip of products/makeup! These parties are more difficult to get in. I really hope I get it in or someone here gets in!!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Gucci Flora perfume and Private Selection Bzz campaigns. I love PS hamburgers so I'm glad I got in this one. I was in the PS BBQ Chicken flatbread campaign last year too. The PS bacon cheese hamburgers are jamming! Private Selection is a Kroger store brand. Kroger is Ralph's on the West coast.
> 
> ...


 I signed up mostly for the makeup because I'm not really into the redbook magazine. But maybe it'll change my mind about the magazine. I wanted to do the alcohol one but I live in MA where you cannot sell alcohol in places like Walmart. But I could easily drive to NH where you can buy it and do it.


----------



## becarr50 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up mostly for the makeup because I'm not really into the redbook magazine. But maybe it'll change my mind about the magazine. I wanted to do the alcohol one but I live in MA where you cannot sell alcohol in places like Walmart. But I could easily drive to NH where you can buy it and do it.


 How do you sign up for a house party? I've seen a lot of posts about this and have no idea how to do it...


----------



## amberlamps (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you sign up for a house party? I've seen a lot of posts about this and have no idea how to do it...


 Just go to the website and sign up. It's pretty simple, you just check what parties are open and apply to host. Then they decide if you get in. They ask you a few simple questions while your applying which basically just are if your willing to host a party on _ date and do certain things[like take pictures, video, blog about it ect.]


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

Yay! I just got selected for my first campaign. I'm so excited! it's the smooth and shine hair stuff.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 22, 2012)

My DrScholl's BzzCampaign arrived yesterday!!!


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 23, 2012)

Anyone get accepted for the Redbook House Party? I wasnt selected yet again.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

I didn't get selected either.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 23, 2012)

I didn't get selected, but I'd be curious to see what people are getting. It says Nook Color by Barnes and Nobles is sponsoring so I wonder if they'd give the host a nook color.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get accepted for the Redbook House Party? I wasnt selected yet again.


 Not me. I hope I get picked for the Telestrations house party though.


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

I've never been selected for a campaign, but my score is 3.5, so that's probably why. I do all my surveys and everything else they suggest to get your score up, but it just seems to not want to budge.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been selected for a campaign, but my score is 3.5, so that's probably why. I do all my surveys and everything else they suggest to get your score up, but it just seems to not want to budge.


 Have you connected it to your facebook and twitter?


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

I have! It really seems like nothing's happening. It would go up more if I could get a campaign, but my score is so low, so I'm probably not going to be getting one anytime soon.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you connected it to your facebook and twitter?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have! It really seems like nothing's happening. It would go up more if I could get a campaign, but my score is so low, so I'm probably not going to be getting one anytime soon.


 That's weird. I feel like my score went up as soon as I connected to twitter.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have! It really seems like nothing's happening. It would go up more if I could get a campaign, but my score is so low, so I'm probably not going to be getting one anytime soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

I have really no idea how they figure the scores, because I have an 8.6 and even though I use FB and twitter, I have pretty much no friends on either of them. Dr. Scholls is my 4th campaign and I've been a member since February I think.


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Mine went up by .3 or something like that. Not noticing big jumps. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's weird. I feel like my score went up as soon as I connected to twitter.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I don't remember exactly when or why it went up, it's only gone up maybe a point or two since doing a campaign. I'm trying to keep it high so I keep getting selected, haha.


----------



## luckylilme (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, Idk how they do the score thing. I signed up 5 days ago today and yesterday I was offered my first campaign. My score is 7.8 and I hooked up my blog, twitter, and facebook to my profile when I signed up. I also sat there and competed EVERY survey.  Free stuff here I come!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 23, 2012)

I forgot to post a picture of my Keurig House Party stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to post a picture of my Keurig House Party stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 omg I am soooo jealous. That looks amazing.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg I am soooo jealous. That looks amazing.


 It was soooo amazing. I don't ever need to get accepted to another House Party for the rest of my life because this one was so awesome lol.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to post a picture of my Keurig House Party stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow!!!! O_O


----------



## luckylilme (May 23, 2012)

Now that is awesome! I need to go back on there. The only House Party I've done so far is a Huggies Potty Party. Oh yay, free pull-ups *sarcasm*

This Keurig one is my kind of deal! Congrats! Can you please pass me a cup.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot to post a picture of my Keurig House Party stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that is awesome! I need to go back on there. The only House Party I've done so far is a Huggies Potty Party. Oh yay, free pull-ups *sarcasm*
> 
> This Keurig one is my kind of deal! Congrats! Can you please pass me a cup.


 lol thanks! I still can't believe I got chosen. I LOVE this machine (almost more than my boyfriend). Keurig even sent us another variety pack of Vue cups in addition to the stuff that we already got.


----------



## Totem (May 23, 2012)

Didn't get into Redbook House Party either! Whaaaaaaaaa! Lucky dogs that did though! I was going to give away a Redbook goodie bag here too.
 

That Keurig package looks amazing!


----------



## Totem (May 23, 2012)

When my Bzz score gets lowered that means there's a survey for me. I just took a Fresh &amp; Easy market survey right now! Hmmm? I noticed  little Maybelline and Mark Avon makeup icons too.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

I &lt;3 Fresh &amp; Easy. Except their frozen pizzas, those are disgusting and taste like old cardboard that has been sitting in a dumpster during a rainy day. Their cheese puffs (cheetohs) are the best.


----------



## Totem (May 23, 2012)

I like their F&amp;E Puttanesca sauce and Indian frozen meals. I love their international isle too. The lime preserves in the British section is addicting! Got and go check it out tonight and use my $10 off $50 coupon.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 24, 2012)

I got in the Private Selection kit today. A full size (family size?) bag of Sea Salt &amp; Black Pepper Kettle Chips, five 20% off coupons that work on their chips, ice cream or pies, a coupon for free ground beef, free pie, and $1.50 off a pint of ice cream. I already know I love their ice cream and I had some of the chips tonight and they weren't bad at all. They had a bit of a sweet-bbq-ish flavor which I'm guessing was the pepper but not bad. It wasn't overpowering but by the time I made it halfway through the bag I could feel the pepper alll ovaah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. I'll take a picture of everything tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still waiting for the Dr. Scholls.


----------



## Totem (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got in the Private Selection kit today. A full size (family size?) bag of Sea Salt &amp; Black Pepper Kettle Chips, five 20% off coupons that work on their chips, ice cream or pies, a coupon for free ground beef, free pie, and $1.50 off a pint of ice cream. I already know I love their ice cream and I had some of the chips tonight and they weren't bad at all. They had a bit of a sweet-bbq-ish flavor which I'm guessing was the pepper but not bad. It wasn't overpowering but by the time I made it halfway through the bag I could feel the pepper alll ovaah
> 
> 
> ...


So they actually send you a bag of chips? Cool. I have a feeling I'll get mine tomorrow. I thought we were getting Angus burgers. I like the Private Selection brand. Always get their burgers.


----------



## Totem (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I &lt;3 Fresh &amp; Easy. Except their frozen pizzas, those are disgusting and taste like old cardboard that has been sitting in a dumpster during a rainy day. Their cheese puffs (cheetohs) are the best.


I make my own pizza now. It's so much better and fresh! I pile on a ton bunch of veggies. Less greasy and/or cardboardy that way.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 24, 2012)

Just got my awesome bzzkit for the Clear Campaign! I haven't used it yet, but ommmgggg it smells sooooo good. If you spot it at the store, do yourself a favor and smell it lol.


----------



## amberlamps (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my awesome bzzkit for the Clear Campaign! I haven't used it yet, but ommmgggg it smells sooooo good. If you spot it at the store, do yourself a favor and smell it lol.


Wow! What a generous bzzkit! Use it and let us know if it's worth buying.


----------



## Totem (May 25, 2012)

Nice haul! What company makes the Clear Therapy?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 25, 2012)

Lol I know, my friends love me! They get all kinds of good samples.

I'm not sure about the company. I couldn't find anything about it on their website except that it's manufactured in the US. I will check the bottle when I get home.


----------



## becarr50 (May 25, 2012)

Should I be concerned that I haven't received my Dr. Scholl's For Her heel inserts yet? They sent out the email saying that they were shipping two weeks ago. And now they sent out an email to say that we need to give feedback? I just don't know when to email them to say, "hey, I never got it. what's up?" Just don't want to jump the gun if others are just now receiving theirs too...


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul! What company makes the Clear Therapy?


 Unilever. Is it just me or does this stuff smells like herbal essence?


----------



## amberlamps (May 25, 2012)

Influenster's having another beauty box this summer. I didn't get the spring one so hopefully they'll pick me for summer.


----------



## sleepykat (May 26, 2012)

> Just got my awesome bzzkit for the Clear Campaign! I haven't used it yet, but ommmgggg it smells sooooo good. If you spot it at the store, do yourself a favor and smell it lol.


 Wow. Does the size of the bzzkit depend on the brand, or does it seem to be influenced by other factors?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. Does the size of the bzzkit depend on the brand, or does it seem to be influenced by other factors?


 I think it heavily depends on what the company is willing to send and distribute.


----------



## Annelle (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I be concerned that I haven't received my Dr. Scholl's For Her heel inserts yet? They sent out the email saying that they were shipping two weeks ago. And now they sent out an email to say that we need to give feedback? I just don't know when to email them to say, "hey, I never got it. what's up?" Just don't want to jump the gun if others are just now receiving theirs too...


You log into your account, go to My Account, then go to Shipments. It'll let you know the date it was shipped.

https://www.bzzagent.com/member/Shipments.do

At the bottom of the page, it says this: If it's been more than 21 days since your BzzKit shipped and you still have not received it, or you don't see a BzzKit you were expecting, contact us at [email protected].

The feedback e-mails will occur a few times throughout a bzzcampaign.  It just reminds people to log on and submit a few reports and things, just to pester you about it (and the point is to let them know who you talked to, etc)  Don't worry about them too much as long as you still have enough time to do the campaign and submit your own reports when you get a chance to use them.  If it's been more than 21 days, e-mail them, I've never had a problem with a shipment never arriving (I have had one take close to the 3 weeks though) so far.


----------



## becarr50 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. It's been 16 days so hopefully I'll get it this week. At least now I know where to go if I don't!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unilever. Is it just me or does this stuff smells like herbal essence?


 YES. The old school pink bottles.


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 29, 2012)

Dang! That Clear kit is awesome! I wish I had gotten in on that one for sure.


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

So, how soon do bzzkits ship? I've only done the Hill's Science pet food one where the product was shipped from a third-party.

It's been almost 2 weeks for the Dr. Scholl's insoles and my shipments page still says "Shipping Soon."


----------



## Annelle (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, how soon do bzzkits ship? I've only done the Hill's Science pet food one where the product was shipped from a third-party.
> 
> It's been almost 2 weeks for the Dr. Scholl's insoles and my shipments page still says "Shipping Soon."


 It's hard to say exactly because people get their invites at different times.  I got an early invite into Dr. Scholls (I think I got mine maybe even a full week before some of the other ladies got theirs?

I got my invite on May 2, the shipment was sent on May 11, and according to my posting on here, it looks like it might have arrived May 19?

My shipment history for campaigns shows

accepted 2nd, shipped 11th (arrived 19th-ish -- this was for the Dr. Scholls, and my posting on here shows 1 week, 3 days ago that I posted that my insoles showed up)

accepted 16th, shipped 24th

accepted 29th, shipped 7th

accepted 2nd, shipped 8th

Shipping Soon at least means you're still on the list and it hasn't gone out yet (and it's not lost in the mail somewhere).  My campaign says there's still 29 days left in it (I'm not sure if it's the same for everyone, but I'd guess that it would be?) but hopefully it'll switch over to being shipped soon for you.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard to say exactly because people get their invites at different times.  I got an early invite into Dr. Scholls (I think I got mine maybe even a full week before some of the other ladies got theirs?
> 
> ...


 I also think there are 2 dr. scholl's campaigns, so people are getting confused. The dr. scholl's I'm in is the general one, and I know some people here are in the dr. scholl's for her campaign.


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

Mine just says "Dr. Scholl'sÂ® Massaging Gelâ„¢ Insoles" and there are 43 days left, so I guess it's no biggie that they haven't shipped yet. I need to learn to be more patient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the info.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine just says "Dr. Scholl'sÂ® Massaging Gelâ„¢ Insoles" and there are 43 days left, so I guess it's no biggie that they haven't shipped yet. I need to learn to be more patient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the info.


 Yup, that's the second dr. scholl's campaign. Mine hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## Annelle (May 29, 2012)

oooOOOoohh neat.  extra insoles for running shoes and excercising and people who stand on their feet all day would be really nice to try out too.  You usually try to find comfort in those types of shoes...then it would bring you extra comfort.


----------



## MandyWiltse (May 29, 2012)

Just got my Dr Scholls kit today even though the website still says it hasn't shipped, so be on the lookout for it ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2012)

Just got my Dr Scholls today too.


----------



## Souly (May 29, 2012)

I got mine today. Its not a brush system.

full size lancome moisturizer that sells for $82!

wasn't expecting that but I'm very happy


> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...I mean I could be completely wrong. They could just be sending surveys about a brush system and send me a shadow or something as a thank you. I can hope for the best though


 Still waiting on dr Scholls


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

I finally just joined my first Bzz campaign. I joined the books/e-reader one. No beauty stuff, but I do love reading, so I'm really exciting about this!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally just joined my first Bzz campaign. I joined the books/e-reader one. No beauty stuff, but I do love reading, so I'm really exciting about this!


 Lucky you! I have a nook, not a kindle, so I don't think I was eligible for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Oh, I didn't even realize that I was invited to the smooth n tame one...I had the invitation sitting in my account. I don't know about this product, since I am white and prefer to wear my hair curly...but I accepted anyway. Accepting it put my bzzscore up to a 9.1...which is an all time high for me.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 31, 2012)

I got the ebook campaign, too! It would be awesome if this was the first of many! I love new books  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I didn't even realize that I was invited to the smooth n tame one...I had the invitation sitting in my account. I don't know about this product, since I am white and prefer to wear my hair curly...but I accepted anyway. Accepting it put my bzzscore up to a 9.1...which is an all time high for me.


Same here, only I like my straight hair straight. It says it helps with frizz too though. I'm on the fence, wondering if it'll cause more harm than good on my hair. What happens if you decline a campaign?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, only I like my straight hair straight. It says it helps with frizz too though. I'm on the fence, wondering if it'll cause more harm than good on my hair. What happens if you decline a campaign?


 I'm not sure what happens...I figure I can give it to someone at work to try and report back on if I decide not to use it. My sister is a cosmetologist and she normally does my hair, so I'm trying to figure out what she thinks about it. If I can use it and still wear my hair curly, I'll give it a try. Devacurl pretty much handles my frizz and I don't think my hair will last straightened in summer in this swamp.


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the ebook campaign, too! It would be awesome if this was the first of many! I love new books  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I especially love not having to pay for them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (May 31, 2012)

I got invited to the Hair Relaxer one too, but then I got all paranoid that they'd think I'm African-American (I'm not) and change my preferences and such, so I turned it down. That was probably me worrying too much, but oh well.


----------



## Annelle (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here, only I like my straight hair straight. It says it helps with frizz too though. I'm on the fence, wondering if it'll cause more harm than good on my hair. What happens if you decline a campaign?


 Not much. You get a short survey asking why you don't want to join (usually just one or two questions...the main one being "why don't you want to join") -- this way they can figure out how to tweak their regular surveys to get more people who would opt in than opt out.

They don't want people to accept if they aren't going to use the product, so it's better if it goes out to more people who will want to try it out.

If you're on the fence about it, and you want to decline, you can tell them the truth about being worried about using a semi-permanent product on your hair.

I also got an invite, I'm not sure if I'm going to use it because I remember putting "coarse" and "wavy" as my hair...and not sure that it'll get me from wavy to Cher straight.  I'll think about it for a few days first.  (also I have virgin hair, so any permanent/semi-permanent hair product scares me in general)

thewendyyybird: If they were only wanting those who were African-American, they probably would have asked that in a survey.  I wouldn't be surprised if the company is trying to use Bzz to get the word out to a broader community and different hair types, since if the product was sitting in a shelf at a store, it probably would mostly be looked at by the genre they're used to seeing.


----------



## Annelle (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky you! I have a nook, not a kindle, so I don't think I was eligible for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ah dang, is it a kindle campaign? I have a nookcolor.  I've been trying to figure out what book I wanted to read next.  Are they sending out books/e-books, or actual e-readers?? edit: I think it's the Dark Monk campaign, and they're sending the two e-books for kindles.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ah dang, is it a kindle campaign? I have a nookcolor.  I've been trying to figure out what book I wanted to read next.  Are they sending out books/e-books, or actual e-readers?? edit: I think it's the Dark Monk campaign, and they're sending the two e-books for kindles.


 Just e-books, based on what they said on Facebook yesterday its kindle only...let me try to find the post.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not much. You get a short survey asking why you don't want to join (usually just one or two questions...the main one being "why don't you want to join") -- this way they can figure out how to tweak their regular surveys to get more people who would opt in than opt out.
> 
> ...


 I asked my sister about it, and she said since I chose the "fine" one, it would probably work on my hair, and just take out some of the frizz. I'll definitely do a test patch with it first though, my hair is damaged from bleaching and dying and bleaching and dying lol. I haven't put a relaxer on my hair since I was in middle school, though.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

From facebook: 

Quote: Looking for a good e-book read for the summer?We just launched THE DARK MONK BzzCampaign. Stock your Kindle devices with free copies of Oliver PÃ¶tzsch's The Hangman's Daughter and its gripping follow-up, The Dark Monk.PS - If you accepted this BzzCampaign and are having issues with entering your Kindle ID # we are working on it. Don't worry you're still in it and will be fine when it's fixed in the very near future. Thanks for your patience!

Also I want in on the frizz ease campaign! I think it's much more fitting for my hair type than the smooth n tame one.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 31, 2012)

I got in on the smooth n tame! Wee! This is so much fun!


----------



## luckylilme (May 31, 2012)

I'm black or consider myself to be (since the other races don't come into play until before my parents) and have curly hair. I straighten it because it's easier to manage that way and this may be strange but I think I look silly with curly hair. I think people will take me more serious with straight hair.  I live with a constant struggle against the dreaded frizz monster ao I'm willing to give it a go. I think from the sounds of it they may be targeting people with curly hair for the Smooth campaign.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Got my dr. scholls today! Yay! Gonna put in my shoes before I head to the gym.


----------



## xlisaa (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got in on the smooth n tame! Wee! This is so much fun!


I got the e-mail, but when I went to sign up, it was full!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. lol. Maybe next time


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 31, 2012)

> I got the e-mail, but when I went to sign up, it was full!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. lol. Maybe next time


 Aw, bummer! I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (May 31, 2012)

I got the Kindle book campaign too! The book hasn't arrived on my Kindle yet though.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

I got my Dr. Scholls kit yesterday. No matter how I tried to cut them they were just too large for my size 3 1/2 shoes. Had to throw them out


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the e-mail, but when I went to sign up, it was full!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. lol. Maybe next time


ahhh...full for me, too.

And sad, sad, sad, sad!! I just looked at the current campaigns and there's a WINE campaign!!  And the four wines pictured are my four favorite wines too &gt;_&lt; Moscato, Reisling, Pino Grigio, and Chardonnay.  I'd have accepted that one immediately lol.


----------



## Totem (Jun 1, 2012)

How awesome would that be receiving four bottles of wine! No invite for me although they said more are coming.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the wine campaign!!!! They're sending mail in rebates, so you have to go by them, but I'm still super excited!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the wine campaign!!!! They're sending mail in rebates, so you have to go by them, but I'm still super excited!


 I'm super jealous!! I wish I had gotten in, I love to drink lol.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed the wine campaign yesterday. I really hope I get invited I'm like the best person for it since I'm a stay at home drunk mom. I need wine in order to maintain my sanity!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 1, 2012)

I want the wine one! All I've gotten is Dr. Scholls


----------



## Totem (Jun 1, 2012)

Rebates? That's a first. Interesting.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rebates? That's a first. Interesting.


 Probably because they  can't send out alcohol.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I've heard of rebates before.  Probably cheaper to send out coupons for free wine than it is to ship out fragile glass bottles of wine too.  Actually, I think a lot of the food type ones are probably rebates (I'm guessing the frozen food one was probably rebates too?)


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep! I got the frozen pizza campaign and they send me tons of coupons for free pizzas, I still have some! lol


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe I should have filled out the survey saying I drink alcohol, but I did the survey that was alcohol related ONE day BEFORE I turned 21, so I said I don't drink alcohol. LOL.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of rebates before.  Probably cheaper to send out coupons for free wine than it is to ship out fragile glass bottles of wine too.  Actually, I think a lot of the food type ones are probably rebates (I'm guessing the frozen food one was probably rebates too?)


 I got coupons for the frozen food campaign I got.

I haven't bough any wine in awhile, and never heard of this brand, but I saw it at giant eagle when I was there today, so at least I know somewhere I can get it.

I kind of feel like I hit the bzz jackpot, lol. I have 4 open campaigns right now. Sobe, Private Selection, The Dark Monk, and the Be wine. Jeez.


----------



## astokes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I should have filled out the survey saying I drink alcohol, but I did the survey that was alcohol related ONE day BEFORE I turned 21, so I said I don't drink alcohol. LOL.


Haha, I don't drink even though I'm almost 22 BUT  everyone in my family drinks wine. Darn. The freebie hoarder in me wishes we could go back and retake quizzes.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 1, 2012)

lol I don't even remember the alcohol survey, but wine is one of the main things that I drink, and I'm plenty old enough to drink.  I'm positive if I would have been asked that those wines would have been the top of my drinking selections.  (I don't drink beer, and rarely, rarely drink wine coolers.  The only other things I drink is sake or mixed "girly" drinks.)

I keep hoping I'll get an invite, but I kind of assume that if I know about the campaign already then I probably missed out on the invite lol. oh well, hopefully something exciting will pop up around the corner!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 1, 2012)

They may not sell that wine in our area yet. That's what I'm thinking because I don't remember ever seeing that particular brand. I pretty familiar with the wine sections in my area.


----------



## Totem (Jun 1, 2012)

When I think of a rebate I think of having to purchase a product then filling out a form and sending out receipts with it then waiting a month to get back a refund check. Maybe that was back in the ice ages and there's a more modern approach now. lol
 

I found an article that mentions Be wines in the last paragraph.  It's an Australian company.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/caren-osten-gerszberg/mommyjuice_b_1559171.html


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I think of a rebate I think of having to purchase a product then filling out a form and sending out receipts with it then waiting a month to get back a refund check. Maybe that was back in the ice ages and there's a more modern approach now. lol
> 
> ...


 Nope, that is still how a rebate works, lol. I mean, now all the ones I get for cellphones or whatever come one a prepaid visa card, but that's about it.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 1, 2012)

I do all the surveys but I haven't gotten any campaigns other than the 'live below the line' one. Have you guys gotten anything good? Do they usually send you coupons for products, or do they send you the actual products?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do all the surveys but I haven't gotten any campaigns other than the 'live below the line' one. Have you guys gotten anything good? Do they usually send you coupons for products, or do they send you the actual products?


 I got the neutrogena one which was my favorite, 3 lip balms, a concealer, and an eyeliner plus coupons. Dr. scholls is a pair of inserts plus coupons...depending on what the campaign is, they send different things.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I think of a rebate I think of having to purchase a product then filling out a form and sending out receipts with it then waiting a month to get back a refund check. Maybe that was back in the ice ages and there's a more modern approach now. lol
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure they'd be sending out instant rebate vouchers (e.g. "Worth 1 Free Product"), not a mail in rebate and get a check in the mail 6-12 months later coupon.  There have always been "instant rebates" and "mail in rebates".  I'm not sure if there's a technical difference between an instant rebate and a coupon, except that you don't always need a piece of paper to use an instant rebate.  I know a few times in the past when I've had problems with food I've purchased at a store, and contacted the manufacturer, they will send out a rebate for a free product.

Bzz *normally* sends you enough product to try it out at least once for yourself.  (My current guess is that for food products, they send out rebates so you can buy it fresh from the store instead of having to worry about shipping food.  That seems to be the way they've done most food products in the past, anyway.  Although I've done a coffee campaign in the past and they just sent me the coffee k-cups, but it's not temperature sensitive/fragile.) Sometimes they'll send out samples to pass out to friends as well.  Frequently there are coupons included, either for yourself or enough to also pass out to friends.  Things to hand out always make it easier to talk to people about.

edit: oooh...I did some research on "rebate" vs "coupon"

Coupons are discounted pre-purchase, and typically offered by a retailer.  The store (retailer) will not receive the full value of the product, therefore your sales tax is only for the reduced amount that you pay and that the store receives.  (The discount happens before the purchase, so the tax is charged after the discount.)

Rebates are discounted post-purchase, and typically offered by a manufacturer.  The store WILL receive full value of the product, because of one of two things: 1. The consumer pays the full value, and the manufacturer reimburses the consumer. 2. The consumer pays a lesser amount upon checkout (instant rebate), and the manufacturer reimburses the retailer.  Either way, the store still receives full value of the sale, so the tax must be charged on the full product value.  There technically isn't a "discount" from the store's point of view, since they will still get the full price of the product, so the tax is charged without any sort of discount calculated.  The consumer, however, one way or another, will end up paying a lesser value for the product.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 2, 2012)

My Dr. Scholl's kit came in today:

1 pair of Women's Massaging Gel Insoles

8 $5 off coupons


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 4, 2012)

*I also got my Dr. scholl's kit. I'm excited to try the insoles! For people who have tried them, how are they? *


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I also got my Dr. scholl's kit. I'm excited to try the insoles!*
> 
> For people who have tried them, how are they?


 i've never actually used insoles until now, but I was really surprised! They brought my gym shoes back to life, honestly. My feet don't hurt anymore after working out!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure they'd be sending out instant rebate vouchers (e.g. "Worth 1 Free Product"), not a mail in rebate and get a check in the mail 6-12 months later coupon.  There have always been "instant rebates" and "mail in rebates".  I'm not sure if there's a technical difference between an instant rebate and a coupon, except that you don't always need a piece of paper to use an instant rebate.  I know a few times in the past when I've had problems with food I've purchased at a store, and contacted the manufacturer, they will send out a rebate for a free product.
> 
> ...


 in my invitation email there was a big bolded part about not accepting unless you're willing to pay out of pocket and send in the rebates


----------



## Totem (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in my invitation email there was a big bolded part about not accepting unless you're willing to pay out of pocket and send in the rebates


 I just got an invite. I didn't see that though. Guess I was too excited! Each bottle is probably around 10 bucks. Cheers!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an invite. I didn't see that though. Guess I was too excited! Each bottle is probably around 10 bucks. Cheers!


 Maybe you live in a state where they can send alcohol? A few weeks prior to receiving the invite I got an email asking to confirm my address because they were considering me for a campaign with "adult fun" (I thought they meant lube, lol!) and shipping regulations varied from state to state. I saw bottles for $7.99 locally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you live in a state where they can send alcohol? A few weeks prior to receiving the invite I got an email asking to confirm my address because they were considering me for a campaign with "adult fun" (I thought they meant lube, lol!) and shipping regulations varied from state to state. I saw bottles for $7.99 locally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never got the adult fun email. What a teaser tho! Looks like I'm going to have to go on a scavenger hunt for each of these wines or go to South Central LA for all of them according to the store locator on their website. I better take a gun.


----------



## dd62 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have only been a member for a couple of weeks, but I was already invited to the smooth n tame campaign. I didnt want to reject it and it go against my points, so I accepted it. It brought me from a 2 up to a 6. I'm not on Facebook or Twitter so im hoping to be able to keep my score up without them. 
Any idea how often they put new surveys up?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have only been a member for a couple of weeks, but I was already invited to the smooth n tame campaign. I didnt want to reject it and it go against my points, so I accepted it. It brought me from a 2 up to a 6. I'm not on Facebook or Twitter so im hoping to be able to keep my score up without them.
> 
> Any idea how often they put new surveys up?


I'm not on FB or twitter either and my score is 6.5 right now, while on my 3rd campaign (Hill's Science pet food, Live Below the Line &amp; Dr. Scholls). I joined in March. Their surveys seem to be added randomly.

And lastly, for future reference, I declined the smooth &amp; tame campaign and my score did not change at all.


----------



## snllama (Jun 5, 2012)

How does bzz agent know that you are posting about the campaign? Is there a place to check-in your tweets, fb statuses, blog posts?


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay! I got the Bic Soleil  Savvy razor campaign.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does bzz agent know that you are posting about the campaign? Is there a place to check-in your tweets, fb statuses, blog posts?


 You have to do it from their page. Write your reviews (aka copy and paste your blog post), and tweet and fb from their page.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

Yessss, I just got invited to a bic razors campaign. I'll take what I can get, and receiving something for free that I need is always a YAY.


----------



## dd62 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does bzz agent know that you are posting about the campaign? Is there a place to check-in your tweets, fb statuses, blog posts?


 When you have an active Bzzcampaign go to the campaign homepage, and it should give you a campiagn checklist so you can post your reviews, photos, posts, ect...


----------



## snllama (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there anyway to connect a facebook page instead of my personal facebook? Their facebook apps don't give me the option to post to my page. Grr


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the razor campaign, too. Bzz overload!


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the razor campaign, too. Bzz overload!


 Haha I know right? I'm in 4 different campaigns right now. Three of which I got in the last week. I'm excited though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 7, 2012)

Theres a new campagin for a Juicer. It's the Fat, Sick and Nearly dead campagin.

I wish I had gotten an invite to that.

It seems like everyone is getting 3-4 campaigns at a time and I'm only getting one, if even.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Theres a new campagin for a Juicer. It's the Fat, Sick and Nearly dead campagin.
> 
> ...


 What's your buzz score? 

I know for the juicer campaign I failed that survey lol. It quit asking me questions as soon as I said I had no juicer.


----------



## Totem (Jun 7, 2012)

I got the invite to the Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead campaign. I don't remember any pre-evaluation survey and I've been stuck at 8.2 forever. It would be awesome to get one of those $400 Breville juicers! The documentary was great! Here's the link to the doc if anyone wants to watch it. http://www.jointhereboot.com/


----------



## Annelle (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your buzz score?
> 
> I know for the juicer campaign I failed that survey lol. It quit asking me questions as soon as I said I had no juicer.


 hahaha. I probably failed that survey too then, I don't even remember it! I don't have a juicer either so I was probably done after page 1 too.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your buzz score?
> 
> I know for the juicer campaign I failed that survey lol. It quit asking me questions as soon as I said I had no juicer.


 It's a 5.

Yeah I got that question today and didn't think anything of it haha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a 5.
> 
> Yeah I got that question today and didn't think anything of it haha.


 Yeah, mine is a 9.6 and I didn't start getting a lot of campaigns until I got it over an 8. I log in pretty much every other day to check for surveys and tweet/fb like crazy when I do have a campaign. I have 4 right now, but nothing AMAZING. Good free stuff though.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a 8.0 and have only ever had 1 campaign. Haven't had a survey in over a month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My sister joined after me and has 3 already


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a 8.0 and have only ever had 1 campaign. Haven't had a survey in over a month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My sister joined after me and has 3 already


 Might be your survey answers. Sadly if you don't fit what the company wants, no matter how active you are, you won't get a campaign.


----------



## dd62 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got in the Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead campaign as well. When I first signed up and completed all the surveys I answered I had a breville jucier. This is now my second campaign and I just joined not even a month ago. I can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## erinkins (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh, I've only gotten into two campaigns, those being the live below the line and the dr scholls. I don't even get the surveys. ): I've taken every survey and reviewed, tweeted, facebooked, and did the bzzreport. My score has been at a 7.8 for a while now. I just want to at least try to be selected for a campaign!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had a score of over a 9 since the very first day that they introduced bzzscores.

Knowing that, I only get invited to maybe 1 out of every 10-15+ campaigns that I'd be willing to do.  (That doesn't count the ones I wouldn't really care about.)

They do seem to have a history (at least with me) to give me a few invites in a row (I've been on 2-3 campaigns at the same time, frequently), then nothing for a few months.

Scawolita, have you been a member for over 8 months?  8 months isn't any sort of timeline thing, but I think it took maybe 6 months for me to get my first campaign invite, and even now I'll go a few months without an invite, so if you got 1 invite, then it went quiet for 2-3 months, it's not anything unusual.  (If you've only been a member for a few months, then you actually got pretty lucky with getting your first invite so early.)


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had a score of over a 9 since the very first day that they introduced bzzscores.
> 
> ...


 Yes, it's only been a few months for me, not even 4. :] thnx


----------



## astokes (Jun 7, 2012)

So, it's weird that I got 2 invites after being a member for less than a month? I guess I'm lucky or fit the demographic the companies were looking for.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 13, 2012)

just joined this tonight... my score is at a 4 but we will see where I end up! All of the campaigns seem so interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is anyone apart of similar sites like this? I remember seeing a video on youtube about a site like bzz agent, and the girl got a beauty box filled with different makeup items. I did sign up but I can't remember the site.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone apart of similar sites like this? I remember seeing a video on youtube about a site like bzz agent, and the girl got a beauty box filled with different makeup items. I did sign up but I can't remember the site.


The only ones I know of are Influenster and House Party.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, it's weird that I got 2 invites after being a member for less than a month? I guess I'm lucky or fit the demographic the companies were looking for.


 nah, my main point was that invites seem to come in spurts, so a 2-3 month lull is not unusual.  I think I got particularly unlucky, having a low bee level (they had bee levels before bee scores) and not being the prime target when I joined, so I missed out on the first invite spurt.

If you've just joined and you don't see much action for the first 2-3 months (or you get 1 invite, then nothing for 3 months), it might just be that you joined during your lull.  You'll get more invites again, it just sometimes takes a while before you get new invites.


----------



## Totem (Jun 13, 2012)

I moved up one point to a 8.3 from an 8.2! Woo! I noticed I received an "exceptional" on one of my Flora campaign reviews. I noticed this because I usually always just get a generic "good" rating. I've been buzzing for around 7 years now and only received 2 or 3 campaigns per year at the beginning. There were probably less campaigns back then. This is the peak of social media marketing happening right now. Enjoy it!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 13, 2012)

Just got an invite for their Brew Over Ice K-Cup promotion. Anyone else?


----------



## Annelle (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an invite for their Brew Over Ice K-Cup promotion. Anyone else?


me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Jun 13, 2012)

Nope! Got some sample cups tho through Target's sample site.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm convinced you can't get higher than a 9.6 lol. No matter how many campaigns, reviews, tweets, etc, that is where I stay.


----------



## Totem (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw a couple of people with tens. Wonder what they're doing. Looks like one of them was taking pics with her products. She didn't have a lot of achievement trophies either. I saw one lady on the facebook page that was in 8 campaigns!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a couple of people with tens. Wonder what they're doing. Looks like one of them was taking pics with her products. She didn't have a lot of achievement trophies either. I saw one lady on the facebook page that was in 8 campaigns!


 Next step, taking pictures with my products lol. I think if I post more pictures I'll go up...I never do pictures.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jun 14, 2012)

my score is a 8.5

I am currently in both the Dr Scholls and frizz-ease surveys.


----------



## jordanna (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next step, taking pictures with my products lol. I think if I post more pictures I'll go up...I never do pictures.


 I had no idea taking pictures with the products was something they wanted us to do, let alone gave higher scores for.  Good to know!

I was totally hoping the recent Keurig survey was going to lead to an offer for a discounted brewer.  Bummer.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got invited to an iced coffee k pack thing. It's weird though because I don't have the brewer....maybe I answered something wrong haha. My score went up to a 7.5


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The only ones I know of are Influenster and House Party.


 The website was influenster. One of the gurus I watch[i can't remember which one] got a beauty vox box and it was just a bunch of different drugstore products to try.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

Finallllly got my invite to the over ice campaign. I don't actually have a keurig but we have one at work that I use every day so I'm pretty sure I said yes  I have one. I'm excited for this campaign! My score is still a 9.6. HOW DO I GET A 10?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to an iced coffee k pack thing. It's weird though because I don't have the brewer....maybe I answered something wrong haha. My score went up to a 7.5


 I got it too and I do have a keurig. My score is 7.3.

I did notice that as soon as the neutrogenia campaign was up[it ended yesterday] I got an invite for this one.

It'd be nice to get a campaign every couple of months instead of one every like four months.

I think one of the next campaigns is going to be a printer because I got a survey that asked if I would be willing to purchase a printer as part of a bzz agent campaign. I said no because we already have two printers and don't need a third.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine has been a 9.8 ever since the bzzscores launched. I dunno how to get it any higher either lol.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finallllly got my invite to the over ice campaign. I don't actually have a keurig but we have one at work that I use every day so I'm pretty sure I said yes  I have one. I'm excited for this campaign! My score is still a 9.6. HOW DO I GET A 10?


 Someone said something about posting photos of you with your product might make your score higher.


----------



## Totem (Jun 14, 2012)

I was hoping for a new Keurig Vue machine! They gave hundreds away at House Party!

Juno mentioned Instagram. I'm not familiar with it. Got to figure out the app. I guess you follow people on it like Facebook?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone said something about posting photos of you with your product might make your score higher.


 Yeah that was in response to me saying I couldn't get any higher than 9.6. I'm going to try it with my tennis shoes that have the dr. scholls in them and with the smooth n' tame, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping for a new Keurig Vue machine! The gave hundreds away at House Party!
> 
> Juno mentioned Instagram. I'm not familiar with it. Got to figure out the app. I guess you follow people on it like Facebook?


 Yeah its like fb/twitter with pictures.


----------



## Souly (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the kroger campaign! Free stuff is awesome!

Also got into the clear scalp program from she speaks


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG! A lady tweeted a pic of her redbook house party pack. She got sooooooooo much stuff. I dont know how to put it on here but check out their twitter. Its an amazing group of stuff! So jealous.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 15, 2012)

Ughhh, I wanted that house party soooooo bad! i've signed up for three and haven't gotten into any of them. 



> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! A lady tweeted a pic of her redbook house party pack. She got sooooooooo much stuff. I dont know how to put it on here but check out their twitter. Its an amazing group of stuff! So jealous.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, I just got my Be Wine bzz kit in the mail today... I just found out I'm pregnant. Oops.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, I just got my Be Wine bzz kit in the mail today... I just found out I'm pregnant. Oops.


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dude, I just got my Be Wine bzz kit in the mail today... I just found out I'm pregnant. Oops.


aw, too bad, and congratulations!  I guess some of your friends will get to drink it in your place then!


----------



## astokes (Jun 15, 2012)

Yay! My Bic Soleil razor kit shipped on the 11th.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Dude, I just got my Be Wine bzz kit in the mail today... I just found out I'm pregnant. Oops.


 Congratulations!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks ladies! It was  HUGE surprise, but we're super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!


 


> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aw, too bad, and congratulations!  I guess some of your friends will get to drink it in your place then!


 


> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 16, 2012)

I just received my kit for John Frieda Dual Formula Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution. 1 Full size of 2 oz. and 8 sample sizes of .34 oz. Two of the sample bottles completely leaked. All of the contents from the box are now very slippery.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my kit for John Frieda Dual Formula Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution. 1 Full size of 2 oz. and 8 sample sizes of .34 oz. Two of the sample bottles completely leaked. All of the contents from the box are now very slippery.


 Have you contacted BzzAgent? They told me that if they have extra, then they can usually reship if there is an issue with your package. In my case, I didn't ever receive mine (i.e. my neighbors stole it), and they said they could have sent me another one if they had had extra. I had to post on their facebook page though before I got a reply. I had emailed three different people and no one had gotten back to me. Within an hour or two of posting on facebook, they had responded to my query. Just a heads up...


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 17, 2012)

I got invited to the Brew Over Ice campaign...and then when I went to accept it, it stated the campaign was full.

*shakes fist*


----------



## Totem (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies! It was  HUGE surprise, but we're super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats! I can't ask you how you liked the wine now. Well, there are the mints and lip gloss!


----------



## Totem (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got invited to the Brew Over Ice campaign...and then when I went to accept it, it stated the campaign was full.
> 
> *shakes fist*


I have a feeling the box they're going to send out will be the same box Target's sending out as a sample box with four k-cups.


----------



## Totem (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! A lady tweeted a pic of her redbook house party pack. She got sooooooooo much stuff. I dont know how to put it on here but check out their twitter. Its an amazing group of stuff! So jealous.


 Yeah, I was checking out the House Party gallery. They got a grip of stuff! There's a new House Party for the "Hope Springs" movie coming out. I don't know if I want to apply. Is anyone here going to? I don't know about the theme. All of my friends are single or have asshat boyfriends. LOL They're giving out wine glasses.


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

Got the Bic Soleil Savvy kit today.


----------



## Totem (Jun 20, 2012)

That's cool your Bic came with refills.  It'll last a while. Razors are so expensive.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Bic Soleil Savvy kit today.


 Super kewl!!! I hope mine arrives today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's cool your Bic came with refills.  It'll last a while. Razors are so expensive.


 The Soleil Savvy is going to be sold like that (with refills)






I think that's why they're consumer testing this razor.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Soleil Savvy is going to be sold like that (with refills)
> 
> ...


 Yep, and they actually don't sell the refills separately at all. You toss the razor when you're done with the heads that it comes with.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 21, 2012)

I joined bzzagent after reading this thread. So far I've gotten the Live Below the Line, Dr. Scholls for Her, Dark Monk, Bic Soleil Savvy Razor, and Brew Over Ice campaigns. I have no idea why I've gotten so many campaigns so fast. I must be in their target demographic lol. My bzzscore is an 8.0 right now and I've just done the feedback on the website. I didn't want to link it to my facebook and spam my friends. I'm hoping I can get into a makeup campaign when another one comes around. All the stuff I've gotten so far has been awesome. Thanks for spreading the word about the site, ladies!


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined bzzagent after reading this thread. So far I've gotten the Live Below the Line, Dr. Scholls for Her, Dark Monk, Bic Soleil Savvy Razor, and Brew Over Ice campaigns. I have no idea why I've gotten so many campaigns so fast. I must be in their target demographic lol. My bzzscore is an 8.0 right now and I've just done the feedback on the website. I didn't want to link it to my facebook and spam my friends. I'm hoping I can get into a makeup campaign when another one comes around. All the stuff I've gotten so far has been awesome. Thanks for spreading the word about the site, ladies!


 Holy crap! They invited me to ONE campaign and when I went to sign up (brew over ice) it was full.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 22, 2012)

Quote: Holy crap! They invited me to ONE campaign and when I went to sign up (brew over ice) it was full.
I checked my email 30 minutes after they sent me the Brew Over Ice invite and I was worried it might already be full. I ignored all my other emails and went straight to sign up for it. I definitely got lucky with that one. It's too bad they don't send out a wave of emails and give everyone a chance to accept or decline before sending more out. It sucks that people miss out because they can't check their email in time.

I just did a survey that asked me if I was willing to buy a printer as part of a campaign. I'm definitely not getting an invite to that one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandoraspocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my email 30 minutes after they sent me the Brew Over Ice invite and I was worried it might already be full. I ignored all my other emails and went straight to sign up for it. I definitely got lucky with that one. It's too bad they don't send out a wave of emails and give everyone a chance to accept or decline before sending more out. It sucks that people miss out because they can't check their email in time.
> 
> I just did a survey that asked me if I was willing to buy a printer as part of a campaign. I'm definitely not getting an invite to that one.


 That is how they do it! I'm assuming it was the later wave that people couldn't get in on.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the box they're going to send out will be the same box Target's sending out as a sample box with four k-cups.


I think it also includes a tumbler cup with lid and straw. I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is how they do it! I'm assuming it was the later wave that people couldn't get in on.


 I'm positive that that is how they do it, since I got my invite on June 13th.  They probably invited more people as responses came in (or didn't), until they get to the last group, and those who got their invites days ago finally respond and/or the last group has everybody responding super fast.  Murfle got hers (and found out it was full) on the 17th?  So they were probably sending out invites to at least 2 waves if not more.

It's probably faster to send out 100 e-mails if you need 50 more, than it is to send out 50, get 36 replies, then send out 14 more, then 8 more, then 2 more, then 1 more, etc, or however it takes to actually fill up a campaign.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm positive that that is how they do it, since I got my invite on June 13th.  They probably invited more people as responses came in (or didn't), until they get to the last group, and those who got their invites days ago finally respond and/or the last group has everybody responding super fast.  Murfle got hers (and found out it was full) on the 17th?  So they were probably sending out invites to at least 2 waves if not more.
> 
> It's probably faster to send out 100 e-mails if you need 50 more, than it is to send out 50, get 36 replies, then send out 14 more, then 8 more, then 2 more, then 1 more, etc, or however it takes to actually fill up a campaign.


 Oh, I must have gotten in on one of the earlier waves then because I got my email on the 14th.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it also includes a tumbler cup with lid and straw. I'm still waiting on mine.


 I think your right. This is a pic someone posted of what they received


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a pretty good bzzkit! Mine still says "shipping soon", I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love Bzzagent. So far I have gotten the olive oil, Dr. Scholls inserts, razors, and am due to receive the iced coffee Bzz kit.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 25, 2012)

I got the brew over ice bzzkit today! It has all the stuff in the picture. The three sample packs are the same. They all have a hazelnut iced coffee, nantucket blend iced coffee, southern sweet black tea, and a half and half black tea and lemonade. It also has eight $2.00 off coupons and the tumbler with the snowflake pattern (my favorite part!) that comes with two straws (white and blue).


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just signed up for Bzzgent, I love reviewing sites. I'm a part of Influenster also, I'm somewhat new to all this though so I just put my e-mail in to be notified when Vogue Influenster network opens.

Know of any others? I love doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for Bzzgent, I love reviewing sites. I'm a part of Influenster also, I'm somewhat new to all this though so I just put my e-mail in to be notified when Vogue Influenster network opens.
> 
> Know of any others? I love doing this kind of stuff.


 I'd love to be notified about the Vogue Influenster network. Where can I put my email down?

I'm waiting for my keurig box. Is there anywhere I can check the status of my box? I thought it would come quicker than most because the company is based out of Boston and I live in Mass.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to be notified about the Vogue Influenster network. Where can I put my email down?
> 
> I'm waiting for my keurig box. Is there anywhere I can check the status of my box? I thought it would come quicker than most because the company is based out of Boston and I live in Mass.


https://www.bzzagent.com/member/Shipments.do

You click on "My Account" then go to "My Shipments" and it'll tell you "Shipping soon" or "Shipped on Date" or I think there's something that comes before "Shipping Soon" but mine didn't actually ship until a week after I accepted the campaign.

I think that people are just barely starting to get their packages this week.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to be notified about the Vogue Influenster network. Where can I put my email down?
> 
> I'm waiting for my keurig box. Is there anywhere I can check the status of my box? I thought it would come quicker than most because the company is based out of Boston and I live in Mass.


 
https://apps.facebook.com/influencernetwork/?ref=nf

Go to that link and put your e-mail in. I have a feeling we'll be sitting pretty for a LONG time though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://www.bzzagent.com/member/Shipments.do
> ...


 Thanks!

It shipped 5 days ago so it should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to be notified about the Vogue Influenster network. Where can I put my email down?
> 
> I'm waiting for my keurig box. Is there anywhere I can check the status of my box? I thought it would come quicker than most because the company is based out of Boston and I live in Mass.


 Found the waitlist page via faceboook.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for Bzzgent, I love reviewing sites. I'm a part of Influenster also, I'm somewhat new to all this though so I just put my e-mail in to be notified when Vogue Influenster network opens.
> 
> Know of any others? I love doing this kind of stuff.


 I signed up for influenster around the time I signed up for bzzagent and I've never heard anything from them. I know they just sent out a bunch of emails for the summer beauty box, but I didn't get one. There's also L'oreal Consumer Testing. They've sent me a couple emails about participating in studies, but I've never qualified. Here's the link to sign up: https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/survey88.asp



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for my keurig box. Is there anywhere I can check the status of my box? I thought it would come quicker than most because the company is based out of Boston and I live in Mass.


 Mine said shipping soon up until yesterday. I wasn't expecting it for a while, but it came it the mail today. I checked the site again after I got it and it had updated to say that it shipped on the 20th. So you might get it sooner than you think!


----------



## Totem (Jun 25, 2012)

I got into the Clear shampoo campaign today thru SheSpeaks. I have to go to Walgreens first though then take a survey before they send out the goods.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

Just received my Brew Over Ice bzzkit!! Can't wait to try everything out!!


----------



## astokes (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my Brew Over Ice bzzkit!! Can't wait to try everything out!!


Awesome! I wish we could retake surveys... I have access to a Keurig now and didn't when I took the survey.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I wish we could retake surveys... I have access to a Keurig now and didn't when I took the survey.


 I don't even own one....I have no idea how I got picked for this 





I'm just used to being poor so I know how to filter it without the machine lol


----------



## astokes (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even own one....I have no idea how I got picked for this
> 
> ...


Lol! I have actually done that!

That is strange that you'd get the campaign though. But lucky nonetheless. ; )


----------



## astokes (Jun 28, 2012)

There is a new survey about chewing gum.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jun 29, 2012)

I received my Keurig brewing kit the other day.  This is the best kit that I have received so far.  I have not tried it yet, but I will soon.  We've been having hot weather, so I will appreciate trying out all the different flavors.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got my Soleil Razor kit in the mail. it came with a full-size razor &amp; refills and 10 $3 off coupons. Nice


----------



## astokes (Jul 24, 2012)

I got invited to the Luster Premium White campaign.

Includes:

    â€¢    A Luster 1 Hour White tooth whitening system
    â€¢    Luster Power White7 Toothpaste
    â€¢    Coupons to share while youâ€™re Bzzing

Sounds pretty cool!

Anyone else get invited?


----------



## Annelle (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I wish we could retake surveys... I have access to a Keurig now and didn't when I took the survey.


 If there's another Keurig camapign, they'll probably do a new survey asking again.  I doubt you'd get an invite for the Brew Over Ice campaign now, even if they let you change your answers.

On that note, I've put the wrong answer down before (site was glitching and it made me take it like 3 times) and e-mailed their customer service, and they just reset my survey to let me retake it, so if your answers change within a day or two of getting your survey, you can e-mail them and see if they'll reset your survey for you.

astokes: I want whiter teeth ; ; jelly


----------



## astokes (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If there's another Keurig camapign, they'll probably do a new survey asking again.  I doubt you'd get an invite for the Brew Over Ice campaign now, even if they let you change your answers.
> 
> ...


 I figured as much.

I hope you get an invite! : )


----------



## Souly (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got invited to the Luster Premium White campaign.
> 
> ...


 Me 2! Looks like a good one


----------



## Totem (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool! No invite for me but I'd like to hear about your results. My 'Be. Wine' campaign ends tomorrow. I've been wine tasting all week. My Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead is coming to a close too. Wondering whatever happened to my flat iron campaign I was promised after completing the Gucci perfume campaign???? Maybe it's coming up.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 25, 2012)

I am waiting to receive the fresh and easy campaign.


----------



## astokes (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool! No invite for me but I'd like to hear about your results. My 'Be. Wine' campaign ends tomorrow. I've been wine tasting all week. My Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead is coming to a close too. Wondering whatever happened to my flat iron campaign I was promised after completing the Gucci perfume campaign???? Maybe it's coming up.


I'll be sure to share with you ladies. : )


----------



## Totem (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting to receive the fresh and easy campaign.


I'm curious what they're offering in this campaign. I use their $5 of $25 coupons all the time.


----------



## Totem (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to share with you ladies. : )


Cool. i think they sell it at CVS.

Anyone get into the new Olay/Covergirl campaign?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 26, 2012)

My rating is still laughably low after being on for a few months. I don't get a lot of surveys, so I'm thinking it'll be a long time before my rating goes up and I get a chance at a campaign.


----------



## astokes (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My rating is still laughably low after being on for a few months. I don't get a lot of surveys, so I'm thinking it'll be a long time before my rating goes up and I get a chance at a campaign.


I think they have said as long as you are above a 2.0 that you are eligible for campaigns. You just have to fit the demographics the companies are looking for.

I got 2 campaigns when mine was below a 4.


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cool. i think they sell it at CVS.
> ...


 I got the Olay/Covergirl.  I started with a 4.2, then dropped to a 3.6.  I haven't had any surveys available in awhile, this will be my first campaign.  I also signed up for the L'oreal Consumer Testing, I've done one case study for mascara, it paid $50.  I qualified for another but I'm waiting to find out when it starts.  I got the Influenster Spring Beauty Box and was underwhelmed, especially since there were items missing and they couldn't replace them.  I don't know if I finished it properly so I probably won't get picked for another one.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Olay/Covergirl.  I started with a 4.2, then dropped to a 3.6.  I haven't had any surveys available in awhile, this will be my first campaign.  I also signed up for the L'oreal Consumer Testing, I've done one case study for mascara, it paid $50.  I qualified for another but I'm waiting to find out when it starts.  I got the Influenster Spring Beauty Box and was underwhelmed, especially since there were items missing and they couldn't replace them.  I don't know if I finished it properly so I probably won't get picked for another one.


 Wooot! I got the Olay/Covergirl Campaign also!!!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jul 27, 2012)

Im in with the Covergirl also! So excited. I love trying new foundations and powders!!


----------



## Kirari (Jul 27, 2012)

Woo hoo!  I got in on the Covergirl promotion, too.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## juk723 (Jul 27, 2012)

I got my 1st campaign today with Covergirl also! 

My score went up though after doing the survey.

It was at 3.4 and then shot to 6.4


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bzz isn't studies, it's word of mouth advertising campaigns.  You have to tell people about the product and write reports back to Bzz.  Then at the end of the campaign you do the follow-up survey.  I don't know if they're still doing the honey-combs, but you would move up the ranks by turning in reports and surveys.  The higher up the ranks the earlier you get offered campaigns.  I gave up on them ages ago because I found better stuff!  LOL!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## wadedl (Jul 27, 2012)

I got the Olay Cover Girl campaign too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jul 27, 2012)

I had signed up for that L'Oreal thing, but all the surveys have been exactly the same.  What products do you use. What brand of facial serum do you use? I use Olay, which is never on the list, so then I click on "Other". Sorry you're not eligible.  That's probably been the last 30 surveys I've taken from them.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 27, 2012)

I also got the Covergirl &amp; Olay campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had signed up for that L'Oreal thing, but all the surveys have been exactly the same.  What products do you use. What brand of facial serum do you use? I use Olay, which is never on the list, so then I click on "Other". Sorry you're not eligible.  That's probably been the last 30 surveys I've taken from them.


 It took 2 years for me to get anything from them. But it was a full size lancome moisturizer so I guess it was worth the wait!

I also got into the covergirl campaign. This is my 4th campaign &amp; my score is 9.3


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 27, 2012)

My score is still at a 5 and I still have no surveys OR campaigns. I'm just waiting for something to happen at this point, haha!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My score is still at a 5 and I still have no surveys OR campaigns. I'm just waiting for something to happen at this point, haha!


 The surveys show up for a majority of the people at random times, but you have to actually log into your account to see if you have any surveys.  If you've never filled out a survey, you probably have tons waiting for you, as well as a reason for the lack of campaign invites.  The surveys are what qualify you into getting invited into a campaign (and they send an e-mail notification if you get invited).  I think the surveys pretty much show up whenever there's a campaign that might use you based on your profile info (which I think is mostly just gender/age/location/children...which is why they have surveys out so often)

The surveys page is here:

https://www.bzzagent.com/member/Surveys.do


----------



## astokes (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm probably not in the demographics for the Covergirl &amp; Olay campaign. It's an anti-aging product correct? I don't think they'll pick 21-year-olds. Lol


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got accepted for the Fresh &amp; Easy campaign &amp; the Luster White campaign. I'd say I get about 1-2 invited for campaigns a month, I do ALL of my surveys and I have a 9.8 score. I also do every single one of the campaign activities for all of my campaigns. I wish I had gotten the Covergirl &amp; Olay or the L'Oreal one. In the past I've been accepted for two different Covergirl campaigns (NatureLuxe and LipPerfection).


----------



## Annelle (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably not in the demographics for the Covergirl &amp; Olay campaign. It's an anti-aging product correct? I don't think they'll pick 21-year-olds. Lol


 Not sure. I'm 30 and I *love* anti-aging products, and I haven't been invited to it, lol.  (not to mention I also *love* Olay products, haha)


----------



## astokes (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link


 I really need to sign up for this stuff. Ugh. I love testing products And I have a blog, so I review things all the time, and it's so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 27, 2012)

I got in for the Olay/CoverGirl campaign. I'm 31 years old. Half the time the campaigns are filled up before I try to opt in, but this will be my third campaign. I'm finishing up the Bic Soleil one; it's the first cheap razor that doesn't cut me, so I'm impressed.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 28, 2012)

I just logged into bzzagent tonight for the first time in 2 weeks, took my surveys, and my score bumped to a 10. Bring onnnnn the epic campaigns please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The surveys show up for a majority of the people at random times, but you have to actually log into your account to see if you have any surveys.  If you've never filled out a survey, you probably have tons waiting for you, as well as a reason for the lack of campaign invites.  The surveys are what qualify you into getting invited into a campaign (and they send an e-mail notification if you get invited).  I think the surveys pretty much show up whenever there's a campaign that might use you based on your profile info (which I think is mostly just gender/age/location/children...which is why they have surveys out so often)
> 
> ...


 Filled out lots of them when I signed up. None since.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Jul 28, 2012)

I got in on the CG campaign too. My score is 8.6.i really enjoy the Bzz campaigns.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 28, 2012)

I forgot about the surveys!  I just completed mine, and my score went from a 7.0 to a 7.3.  I've always remained in the 7-area, no matter if I'm active or inactive.  I got invited to the CG Olay campaign this morning.  I'm so excited for this one!  My very first beauty one.  I've done the burger, insole, &amp; kindle one so far.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 28, 2012)

I just signed up. I'm a little ole 3.2 .


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 30, 2012)

I just got  the Covergirl &amp; Olay BzzCampaign!! Yeahhhh!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2012)

I just got invited to Unreal Candy Campaign. Go figure.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to Unreal Candy Campaign. Go figure.


Same. I'm in! I like candy and hate artificial crap. Plus I'll be a broke grad student in two weeks...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 30, 2012)

I got into the Covergirl/Olay campaign this morning too, YAY!!! I hate to sound like I'm rubbing it in, but I'm kind of glad it's not candy. I have a hard time enough having to swear off Oreos on my diet!


----------



## astokes (Jul 30, 2012)

I want a candy invite! Lol

It says it's "natural" candy too. Ha


----------



## lovepink (Jul 30, 2012)

I got the candy invite too!  So surprising considering I just joined like Thursday or Friday last week.  But I powered through all the surveys!

Side note my husband and I were at CVS this weekend and saw a display of these.  We trying to match up the "Unreal" candy to its name brand counterpart!  We would have bought some but there was no price tag on the display!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a candy invite! Lol
> 
> It says it's "natural" candy too. Ha


Astokes, you can come hang out with me and eat candy!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 30, 2012)

Ah, I want in the Unreal Candy campaign! My score is stuck at 7.6 and I rarely get new surveys. I just have the BIC Soleil one and I always make sure to do really well on my campaign activities... what is the secret BzzAgent?? haha

I actually saw those candies in Staples the other day and stopped myself. I like that it is natural though!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 30, 2012)

FINALLY! I got into something! Unreal Candy, here I come!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got the Unreal Candy one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MY score already raised, hopefully I get in on more now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Yay!! Here I was, lamenting about not being eligible/able to participate in any campaigns and I just got in on the Unreal candy! The Bzzzagent gods must have heard me and answered my cries lol. My score jumped 3 points by entering the campaign. That was fast! Now, maybe I'll be eligible for more campaigns; pretty neat. Plus, what girl doesn't like a sweet treat on occasion? This will be perfect for the PMS days ahead next month lol.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Here I was, lamenting about not being eligible/able to participate in any campaigns and I just got in on the Unreal candy! The Bzzzagent gods must have heard me and answered my cries lol. My score jumped 3 points by entering the campaign. That was fast! Now, maybe I'll be eligible for more campaigns; pretty neat. Plus, what girl doesn't like a sweet treat on occasion? *This will be perfect for the PMS days ahead next month lol.*


 Ha! So true!

I got the UNREAL candy too! So excited. I just signed up this past weekend. So happy I came across this thread!


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a bzzscore of 4.8 and this is the third time I have been invited to a campaign that I was actually able to get into! lol. The other two, they filled up really really fast. I'm excited to try it! I have never heard of Unreal Candy before &amp; it might be good because I LOVE candy! I eat it so often, my boyfriend gave me a choice of cosmetics or candy. lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bzzscore of 4.8 and this is the third time I have been invited to a campaign that I was actually able to get into! lol. The other two, they filled up really really fast. I'm excited to try it! I have never heard of Unreal Candy before &amp; it might be good because I LOVE candy! I eat it so often, my boyfriend gave me a choice of cosmetics or candy. lol.


 Bahahaha lol..I'm a binge candy eater, but like a little piece a few times a week. Once a month or so, I really like to go overboard lol. That's usually when Auntie Flow is around.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahaha lol..I'm a binge candy eater, but like a little piece a few times a week. Once a month or so, I really like to go overboard lol. That's usually when Auntie Flow is around.


That is what I call my "I'd cut a b!tch for some chocolate" week.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is what I call my "I'd cut a b!tch for some chocolate" week.


 Lol, not even. No one gets that close to my stash during that time!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, not even. No one gets that close to my stash during that time!


ooo, just remember I have a brownie in my purse!

I'm not a crazy bag lady, I just ran out of room in my shopping bags at the farmer's market!


----------



## astokes (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooo, just remember I have a brownie in my purse!
> ...


 Lol, I'm also an ice cream nut..especially now that it's summer! Anything frozen, yogurt, popsicles, ice cream....I want it..that and sour candies and a good piece of dark chocolate..

I'm about to make a key lime pie tonight...who am I kidding....? I've got the mentality of those Willy Wonka kids...I want it all if it's sweet and yummy lol.


----------



## astokes (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I'm also an ice cream nut..especially now that it's summer! Anything frozen, yogurt, popsicles, ice cream....I want it..that and sour candies and a good piece of dark chocolate..
> 
> I'm about to make a key lime pie tonight...who am I kidding....? I've got the mentality of those Willy Wonka kids...I want it all if it's sweet and yummy lol.


 Oh gosh, my mom made key lime pie yesterday.





Pics for drooling:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy cow! Mine won't look as Martha Stewarty, but it's gonna taste darn yummy! One of my faves!

What a mighty fine looking pie! Droolies lol!


----------



## astokes (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow! Mine won't look as Martha Stewarty, but it's gonna taste darn yummy! One of my faves!
> 
> What a mighty fine looking pie! Droolies lol!


Lol, She's a chef so she strives for perfection.

Lucky to have her delicious food!

The BzzAgent Facebook page said that "you'll love the taste of these new *BzzCampaigns*."

Maybe there is another food campaign?


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2012)

So I got my Fresh and Easy Bzzkit today and it just the bag and a $2.00 off a $4.00 purchase coupon and cards to hand out. I thought it would have more than $2.00 off the item they want us to try.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Food campaigns are good! Speaking of, I've got homemade fried chicken, cornbread muffins, veggies, and mac'n'cheese to finish cooking before I start my pie lol.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm got invited to the tooth whitening campaign, but did not sign up in time. I was taking a nap when the invite came





And then no invite to the candy campaign or the CoverGirl-Olay campaign. Sad day. Maybe I'll have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm got invited to the tooth whitening campaign, but did not sign up in time. I was taking a nap when the invite came


 You're a girl after my own heart. I love a good nap. Today I'm going to take one on the beach!


----------



## Totem (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Food campaigns are good! Speaking of, I've got homemade fried chicken, cornbread muffins, veggies, and mac'n'cheese to finish cooking before I start my pie lol.


I want in on that campaign!!!



lol

I got in the Covergirl too. There are eight more campaigns coming up. My "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" Campaign is almost up. I hope I get two more new ones. I've been averaging three campaigns at a time. Bring on the electronics!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had signed up for that L'Oreal thing, but all the surveys have been exactly the same.  What products do you use. What brand of facial serum do you use? I use Olay, which is never on the list, so then I click on "Other". Sorry you're not eligible.  That's probably been the last 30 surveys I've taken from them.


 Same here... Its soo frustrating!


----------



## Totem (Aug 1, 2012)

I never qualify for anything just the free gift for every four qualifier surveys I do which is actually more like 6-8 surveys per gift. I got a $50 Lancome eye shadow a couple of months ago.


----------



## astokes (Aug 1, 2012)

The BzzAgent Facebook page posted a bunch of new pics in the BzzKits album.





Edit: Most of these are probably older campaigns. Just interesting to see the Kits. : )


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bzz isn't studies, it's word of mouth advertising campaigns.  You have to tell people about the product and write reports back to Bzz.  Then at the end of the campaign you do the follow-up survey.  I don't know if they're still doing the honey-combs, but you would move up the ranks by turning in reports and surveys.  The higher up the ranks the earlier you get offered campaigns.  I gave up on them ages ago because I found better stuff!  LOL!
> 
> ...


 I know this is late, but does anyone know if l'oreal actually calls you? Its part of the survey but I hate having companies call. Also, does anyone have any tips for bzzagent? I'm just starting with this whole testing panel things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAlso, does anyone have any tips for bzzagent? I'm just starting with this while testing panel things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
fill out ALL the surveys
connect all your social media (Twitter, Facebook, blog, Kroger card)
check for surveys every couple days because they don't tell you when you have new ones.
As long as you do that and meet the demographics that companies want you will get a campaign eventually.

I'm sure the other ladies have advice as well. That's all i can think of.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 2, 2012)

I got the unreal candy invite, I am not going to complain since it is my first campaign. Hopefully I can find places to buy the candy without having to drive too far (from what I understand they are just sending out coupons in the kit)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the unreal candy invite, I am not going to complain since it is my first campaign. Hopefully I can find places to buy the candy without having to drive too far (from what I understand they are just sending out coupons in the kit)


My understanding is that they only sent it out to people who are near participating retailers. Mine is CVS. Do you have one near you? I'm actually glad they're not sending the candy since I have a nut allergy and it would be hard to review something I can't eat!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My understanding is that they only sent it out to people who are near participating retailers. Mine is CVS. Do you have one near you? I'm actually glad they're not sending the candy since I have a nut allergy and it would be hard to review something I can't eat!


I guess I answered that I shop at CVS and Walgreens on a survey that's why I got it.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 3, 2012)

Woohoo! My bzzscore went up to a 7.8 from a 4 something, just for getting into the Unreal campaign and tweeting about it ONCE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kirari (Aug 6, 2012)

They're doing a Dell laser printer campaign now. 

You get 50% off of your choice of a hand full of Dell's laser printers.  Or laser class, to be more exact.  I signed up for it, not realizing that you had to buy one, but heck, I've been planning on buying a printer for the past few months.  This is perfect.


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been signed up for like a year but I've only done one campaign, which was the eat for $1 or less one. I think I qualified for bread like half a year ago but it ran out lol. I complete all the surveys and hooked up my fb/twitter but still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Didn't BzzAgent have a place where you could review products/services, even if you didn't try them through a campaign? I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 8, 2012)

whimperrr...I just did an anti-aging skincare survey....which followed up with products from brands I already love...want in....

*bites lip and hangs on edge of screen*

americanclassic: They used to have a frogpond thing but I believe it went away when they changed from bee levels to bzzscores.


----------



## astokes (Aug 8, 2012)

Bah! You beat me to it Annelle! I was going to say I took that survey. : )


----------



## Annelle (Aug 8, 2012)

I've already checked my e-mail like 6 times since taking it...even though the invites probably won't show up for at least another month or two...and I won't get invited to it lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 9, 2012)

Any of you guys who got the CoverGirl campaign - have you gotten your kits yet? I haven't, that little day-countdown calendar thing says I have like 40 some-odd days left to finish the entire campaign and evaluate how my skin looks? If you have gotten the kit, what's in it?! All I know is I'm getting Buff beige and Fair/Light powder? Does everyone get the same?


----------



## Kirari (Aug 9, 2012)

I checked it last night, and they hadn't shipped the makeup yet.  I know with the Bic campaign, the count down was closer to 30 before they shipped 'em.

They let me choose my colors.  To me, It wouldn't make any sense for them not too.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay, I got my invite to the Unreal Candy campaign! I'm excited, probably a little too excited lol.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have any of you forgotten to write a report about anything you received?

I was in the Brew Over Ice campaign and with summer being here and work, I forgot to write a report.

I only realized it because I had been invited to the Unreal Candy campaign and the Brew Over Ice wasn't showing up under my campaigns.

I've noticed though that I never get invited to two campaigns at the same time. First I got invited to the Neutrogena one and right after that ended the Brew Over Ice and right after that the Unreal Candy one.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the Fresh and Easy, Cover Girl &amp; Olay and I signed up the the Unreal Candy just now.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of you guys who got the CoverGirl campaign - have you gotten your kits yet? I haven't, that little day-countdown calendar thing says I have like 40 some-odd days left to finish the entire campaign and evaluate how my skin looks? If you have gotten the kit, what's in it?! All I know is I'm getting Buff beige and Fair/Light powder? Does everyone get the same?


 It's not so much about testing the product to evaluate how good it works (one of the reports you can do is a review, but that's only 1 thing).  The main thing is to talk to other people about it.

you can check your shipments here:

https://www.bzzagent.com/member/Shipments.do

It'll show you what day it was sent out.

There's a message at the bottom of the page if you haven't received it and it's been a long time:

*If it's been more than 21 days since your BzzKit shipped and you still have not received it, or you don't see a BzzKit you were expecting, contact us at [email protected].*


----------



## Annelle (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you forgotten to write a report about anything you received?
> 
> ...


 Brew Over Ice ended yesterday, which would be why it isn't showing up anymore.  You should have an e-mail to take a post-campaign survey.  They tend to send out multiple reminders during each campaign to report on something, so if you have a tendency to forget, you should keep an eye on your e-mails and at least report once or twice whenever you get one.  They used to require a minimum of 3 reports, not sure how it works now with the bzzscores, but you want to make sure you always report something before the campaign is out, because that's the whole point of the program.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brew Over Ice ended yesterday, which would be why it isn't showing up anymore.  You should have an e-mail to take a post-campaign survey.  They tend to send out multiple reminders during each campaign to report on something, so if you have a tendency to forget, you should keep an eye on your e-mails and at least report once or twice whenever you get one.  They used to require a minimum of 3 reports, not sure how it works now with the bzzscores, but you want to make sure you always report something before the campaign is out, because that's the whole point of the program.


 Yes that's what I figured. I took the survey, but didn't write anything about it.


----------



## Souly (Aug 9, 2012)

Wooo hoo! Just got into the unreal campaign. 3 great campaigns, love bzz agent!


----------



## Totem (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got into Unreal. The alternative M&amp;M shells are made with tumeric, blue cabbage, and beet coloring. Interesting. Wonder how they will taste. I bet we'll be getting coupons to redeem them.


----------



## Totem (Aug 9, 2012)

There's a lot of research to do on the HP laser printer campaign. The cost of ink cartridges, types of paper it will use, all the features and differences between all the printers. I think I might get one to start making/selling buttons since I have two button makers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm excited to try the Unreal, sounds interesting!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 9, 2012)

I got an invite to the Unreal candy campaign and I'm excited! I saw them in Staples a few weeks ago and I liked the idea. I avoid high fructose corn syrup and red 40 like the plague!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys im still kinda new to bzzagent. I got invited into the unreal candy campaign but i dont know whether to accept or not since im more interested in makeup... if i get into this campaign will it affect me getting into a makeup one if it appears like say a week later?


----------



## Lainy (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys im still kinda new to bzzagent. I got invited into the unreal candy campaign but i dont know whether to accept or not since im more interested in makeup... if i get into this campaign will it affect me getting into a makeup one if it appears like say a week later?


Do it! The more you do the better your score gets!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do it! The more you do the better your score gets!


 I don't think it'll raise my score though :/ I don't have a facebook, twitter, or blog so I was hoping my first campaign would atleast be makeup related. Any advice?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll raise my score though :/ I don't have a facebook, twitter, or blog so I was hoping my first campaign would atleast be makeup related. Any advice?


  &lt; This is my first campaign and I've been a member for 2-3 months now? While we all have preferences for what we want to get it on, I think general participation in any campaign offered is really helpful. Especially in your case, since you're not on any of the big social media sites. It can't hurt and you'll probably get offered more/better campaigns after participating in one or two. It'll definitely boost your score!


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys im still kinda new to bzzagent. I got invited into the unreal candy campaign but i dont know whether to accept or not since im more interested in makeup... if i get into this campaign will it affect me getting into a makeup one if it appears like say a week later?


 I've been a member for like 8 months and have only been invited to non makeup campaigns. At least for me I get invited to all the campaigns I think I'm a horrible fit for and get passed on for the ones I'd be really excited about lol. But joining the ones your invited to is a good idea because even submitting your opinions and reviews on the site will raise your bzzscore and increase your chances of being invited to more campaigns. I think almost everyone views the makeup campaigns as the most exciting ones so hopefully we all can get into one eventually 






Oh and I just got invited to the unreal candy one and my Bzzscore went from a 7 to an 8!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 10, 2012)

Oooo - thanks! apparently it hasn't shipped yet.... just "Shipping Soon" I wonder if they'll send extras to give out to other people?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo - thanks! apparently it hasn't shipped yet.... just "Shipping Soon" I wonder if they'll send extras to give out to other people?


Mine has said shipping soon since July 30th. Since they are still inviting it may be a week or two.


----------



## Elara (Aug 10, 2012)

I signed up yesterday for the L'Oreal one and never received a confirmation email or anything.  Does anyone know if that is normal?


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 10, 2012)

My daughter was literally jumping up and down when I told her about the Unreal campaign I got into. She can't have red40 and she really misses M&amp;Ms!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got invited to the dentyne campaign. Two campaigns in two days is pretty exciting.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to the dentyne campaign. Two campaigns in two days is pretty exciting.


 Same here. So now im in the Covergirl &amp; Olay, the unreal candy and the dentyne. When it rains it pours I guess!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys im still kinda new to bzzagent. I got invited into the unreal candy campaign but i dont know whether to accept or not since im more interested in makeup... if i get into this campaign will it affect me getting into a makeup one if it appears like say a week later?


 Bzz really isn't a makeup focused site.  They do anything and everything, so to hope to only use this as a makeup tester -- well, it's possible that they'll never do a makeup related campaign again, and it's also possible that even if they do, you won't get the invite. It just depends on who signs up with them, really, and whether you get lucky.  The main thing is, if you're interested in the product, sign up for it, if you're not, then don't, so that others who do want in can get a chance to do it.  Skipping an invite doesn't get you a better (or worse) chance to get into another campaign, since it's the surveys that qualify you first and foremost, and then your bzz score determines whether you get an earlier invite before the campaign fills up.  However, if you've never done a campaign, your score will be naturally lower since never bzzing is still significantly different from bzzing at least once.



> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll raise my score though :/ I don't have a facebook, twitter, or blog so I was hoping my first campaign would atleast be makeup related. Any advice?


 Also, they've been around since before Facebook and twitter -- the whole point is word of mouth advertising, so talking to your friends, neighbors, family members, co-workers, people you pass on the street or at the store.  The reports you give, they want to know how these people you spoke to responded -- posting on twitter or facebook is good and all, but you might not really get any sentimental responses and it's a lot more impersonal.  A good example would be Jackieblue telling her daughter about the Unreal candy and her being really excited since she's not allowed to have Red40 and this candy would be okay for her to eat.  That's a perfect Bzz, especially if she can get a reaction from the daughter later after she gets to try it (whether she liked it or didn't like it - both responses are good for Bzz)

Most people who have never done a campaign have a low score since you've never technically "bzz'ed" yet.  You don't need a facebook or twitter to bzz...You just need to know some people that you talk to.  They prefer face-to-face or telephone bzzing anyway, since Bzz was created for word-of-mouth advertising, not social media advertising.  (Your mother telling you that Unreal Candy tastes good (or bad lol) will mean a whole lot more to you than seeing a commercial on tv, or seeing some tweet about it.)



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has said shipping soon since July 30th. Since they are still inviting it may be a week or two.


 oh, also, "Shipping Soon" doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't shipped yet.  I've had an experience where it said "Shipping Soon" until the day before I got my kit, and the date that finally showed up was like two weeks earlier.  The shipping is slow!! But I think the anticipation of trying out a new product makes it even slower!! LOL


----------



## erinkins (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay! I got invited to the Unreal Candy Campaign! I've been waiting to get into a campaign for a while since I've only had one. I thought they forgot about me.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay, just got invited to the Dentyne campaign. I was so sad last week because I wasn't getting anything, now I have the Unreal Candy and Dentyne! I hope I get the upcoming makeup one... fingers crossed.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 10, 2012)

@Annelle, Thank you for the explanation! It's so much more informative than anything that I could find. I've held off on doing anything on the campaign since I haven't received the product yet....so I figured there was nothing for me to talk about. But I guess this means they want you to talk about and "spread" the anticipation too?


----------



## Kirari (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got an invitation to the Unreal campaign.  My mother just started a diabetic diet, so she's definitely looking to swiping this from me.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to the dentyne campaign. Two campaigns in two days is pretty exciting.


I read that as dentures and got mad that the company for assuming you had no teeth... I'm a goofballl.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Annelle, Thank you for the explanation! It's so much more informative than anything that I could find. I've held off on doing anything on the campaign since I haven't received the product yet....so I figured there was nothing for me to talk about. But I guess this means they want you to talk about and "spread" the anticipation too?


 I typically had in the past, at least to a couple people, mostly out of excitement for being invited to a campaign, but they started adding this statement to the campaigns:

Quote: HOLD UP â€” IS THAT BZZ AUTHENTIC? We encourage BzzAgents to spread meaningful, engaging and authentic Bzz, which means trying the product before sharing your opinion is a must. So please hold off on Campaign Homepage activities until youâ€™ve experienced this product or service.

This makes it sound more like they would rather want post-usage experience bzz than anticipation bzz.  I don't think they'll deny a bzzreport regarding the mother and her child, but they would prefer your bzzing to be "I tried out this new product, and here is what I think about it." and get the reaction from that, rather than "I have will be sent this product, that I've never tried out yet, so I don't really have any personal experience or knowledge of it besides what I've been told in this campaign so far." and getting the reactions from that.  But, imho, it's still okay to spread bzz about being excited I think.

That's probably one of the major things that sets bzz apart -- they want you to spread your experiences and get feedback, not just blindly announce to the world about a product.

I'm guessing what happened, is that people would submit all their bzzreports right at the beginning, before they even saw the actual product, then have nothing else to report once they actually got it.  When you're looking at the big picture (from the company's point of view), it can be a little difficult to determine whether people are actually spreading real thoughts about a product if they see this type of pattern from some of their members.  The candy example (telling the child that because it excludes things she can't eat, and her being excited), I personally feel (I don't represent bzz in any way, but if she reports that bzz, the response she gets from bzz will probably be very positive -- bzz will always send you an e-mail back after you report bzz rating how good they thought your bzz was "Good" "Exceptional") that they'd approve the bzz, because it was an authentic and meaningful conversation.


----------



## astokes (Aug 10, 2012)

Got the Luster whitening bzzkit today.

Lots of stuff!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Luster whitening bzzkit today.
> 
> Lots of stuff!


 Nice!!! I was hoping 4 that one...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi!

I recognize a lot of you from the BB threads and other sample box threads. I just signed up for the BzzAgent and the House Party, and sent my information for the L'Oreal consumer testing... Thank you all for sharing your honest feedback about each! I'd like to add that since BzzAgent partners with MyPoints... I used to do MyPoints when I was in college (omg 15 years ago). They were a little spammy, in my opinion, but a little common sense makes it easy to sift through. I got some great rewards, including a gift card to Express for $50 and some other stuff that I earned with my points system. It took a long time to get enough points, but the surveys were typically pretty easy. Since I was in college, I had a little more time than I do now, but since I work from home now, my time is way more flexible (yay)!


----------



## Lainy (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Luster whitening bzzkit today.
> 
> Lots of stuff!


I wanted this soo bad. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I used to do MyPoints when I was in college (omg 15 years ago). They were a little spammy, in my opinion, but a little common sense makes it easy to sift through. I got some great rewards, including a gift card to Express for $50 and some other stuff that I earned with my points system. It took a long time to get enough points, but the surveys were typically pretty easy. Since I was in college, I had a little more time than I do now, but since I work from home now, my time is way more flexible (yay)!


 yeah I signed up for a MyPoints account because of Bzz, and they were incredibly spammy, but I took myself off of every single one of their mailing lists (still have the account active, but I only have Bzz reward points going to the account -- been years and I don't have enough for a reward yet though) -- and haven't had a problem with any mailings ever since.  Still able to keep the account active in case I ever do end up with enough points to get something lol.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 13, 2012)

I am waiting on my Unreal Candy package.  This will be my first one, and I'm curious to see how this all pans out.  It's been reassuring reading some of this thread since I wasn't about to spam facebook, twitter, or my unrelated blogs on the topic.  If nothing else, this has created a curiosity for me.  I got excited seeing a display of the candy at a local CVS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone get their package for this campaign yet?  What was in it?  Only/mostly coupons?


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got accepted into the Unreal Candy campaign and the Dentyne Split 2 Fit campaign. Am waiting on my packages My review on the Fresh &amp; Easy campaign will be published on my blog this week.


----------



## Totem (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's what our Covergirl/ Olay Bzzkit looks like.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 13, 2012)

jono sounds so excited about the makeup.  about as excited as Tony would if he were to make a video on makeup.

/DRIPPING WITH SARCASM

LOL


----------



## Totem (Aug 13, 2012)

Did he just say, "Happy makeup day!" LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jono sounds so excited about the makeup.  about as excited as Tony would if he were to make a video on makeup.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did he just say, "Happy makeup day!" LOL


 Lol...he didn't look very excited, not like us! I didn't get in that campaign, but congrats to everyone who did!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 13, 2012)

Have been a member for a few months. Have done the garnier fructis campaign, the dunkin donuts campaign, a hair relaxer campaign (donated this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), the monks daughter kindle book campaign (cool one), and now I've been invited to UNREAL and the dentyne one.  I REALLY love these campaigns. I love that I get free things and not a sad sized sample, but something I actually want to talk about and share. It's genius as far as a marketing company, and it works for me. My motivation is to get great packages and to share the love with others. By sharing the love,  I get more things, and the cycle continues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In terms of the UNREAL campaign -- Was very exited to see this! The candy bars are on sale for under $1 at the CVS across the street, but I am alllll behind natural foods. Candy may not be healthy, but at least this is NATURAL unhealthy, versus the type of products that were never meant to be consumed by any living thing. Happy to see them promoting this and happy to see them sold so widely already. My only caveat with the product is their packaging. Looks like a protein bar rather than something natural... But delicious!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 13, 2012)

Has anyone received their UNREAL stuff yet?  In my Bzz account it shows it "shipped" 7/30/12 but no sign of it yet.  Maybe since they are still recruiting they are waiting?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their UNREAL stuff yet?  In my Bzz account it shows it "shipped" 7/30/12 but no sign of it yet.  Maybe since they are still recruiting they are waiting?


Mine has said that since the 30th as well. I am guessing they are finishing filling up the campaign and shipping it all at once.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got accepted to the NERF FireVision Sports campaign. My son is gona love this!!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got accepted to the NERF FireVision Sports campaign. My son is gona love this!!


 omg that's hilarious. I just looked at Bzz to see what it was...light up football and basketball/hoop so you can play at night time. That's awesome lol.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 14, 2012)

I got accepted into the Nerf campaign as well! My kids are going to love this!


----------



## astokes (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it bad that I want the Nerf campaign for myself? Lol!

That would be a hit at my dorm.

Should be a question on the survey. "Do you have any children/Do you have the mindset of a child?"


----------



## lovepink (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree!  



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I want the Nerf campaign for myself? Lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

The Nerf campaign sounds like fun!! I'm in my twenties...late twenties lol...and now that it's summer, my friends and I get together and still play Frisbee and stuff.. and also in the winter(thank goodness for parkas and hot buttered rum!). My old roommates have a crazy oversized one with lights on it, so we like to go tear it up in a local baseball field..totally fun to cut loose like we're kids again! My little brothers would have loved that campaign..probably my dog, too lol..I'm jelly of you ladies.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope someone can help me out here. I got accepted into a l'oreal panel but as part of the agreement/consent i saw this:

*5.PERSONAL INFORMATION/PHOTOS. I consent to being observed, photographed, filmed and interviewed by the employees or agents of Lâ€™Oreal USA and agree that any comments, photos, films or other information created as a result are the property of and may be used to evaluate the products by Lâ€™Oreal USA. I specifically understand and agree that any such evaluation may include using the product in a shower using a bathing suit and being filmed or photographed while doing so.*

Has anyone had to accept this before? I dont know what to do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope someone can help me out here. I got accepted into a l'oreal panel but as part of the agreement/consent i saw this:
> 
> ...


 Did you specify that you can test locally? I think that's what they're referring to because I opted for home testing and don't recall anything like that.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you specify that you can test locally? I think that's what they're referring to because I opted for home testing and don't recall anything like that.


 No its for a home study for cosmetics, thats why im wondering why theyd say that


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 14, 2012)

I dunno, but I was filling out a survey for a home testing study, and I'm fairly certain I was denied because I am pregnant... Boo! haha

This reads like you would have control over the picture, at least... And it doesn't specify what kind of bathing suit... Maybe they want to feature people using it in their commercials or internet ads or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno, but I was filling out a survey for a home testing study, and I'm fairly certain I was denied because I am pregnant... Boo! haha
> 
> This reads like you would have control over the picture, at least... And it doesn't specify what kind of bathing suit... Maybe they want to feature people using it in their commercials or internet ads or something.


 I didn't qualify for any studies and I've got no baby bump lol..


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO! That is...the oddest thing I've ever read for a home study. It's like they're sending you a creepy perv product to see how it does at creeping or something.


 I know! I was extremely creeped out... I sent them an email to see what a cosmetic product would have anything to do with showering or a bathing suit. It seemed to be three test products since it said product 1,2, and 3. But then at the end it was mostly about lipstick. You never know with these people lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't qualify for any studies and I've got no baby bump lol..


Haha, well the survey was several pages long, and I was answering random questions, and then it said are you currently pregnant or breastfeeding. I checked yes, and it immediately went to the screen saying "This study is not right for you. Please check back for future studies" (quoting to the best of my ability, may not be exactly correct).

could be just coincidence. no clue what it was for, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

The super long survey I did was in regards to a lippie..kept asking me q's about balms and moisturizers for my lips and did I mind plum shades. So after pages, I was getting excited and hoping to score a chance to participate. But nooooo lol, I did not qualify. Maybe next time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I ever test a lipstick and I catch the lipstick filming me while I shower, I'm so done with that brand, lol.


 Ummm ...creepy for sure lol. Either that or someone got creative with bugging devices! Which is still disturbing!


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The super long survey I did was in regards to a lippie..kept asking me q's about balms and moisturizers for my lips and did I mind plum shades. So after pages, I was getting excited and hoping to score a chance to participate. But nooooo lol, I did not qualify. Maybe next time.


 That's the same survey I was talking about I didn't mind using a plum lipstick. So those of you who qualify at the end beware and read! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I qualified for the same study you two are talking about. It definitely does say in the agreement that you cannot participate if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. I guess I'll be trying out 3 products?

*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]You have qualified for M12-464 LIP PRODUCT for usage of THREE Lip Products:[/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt] 1st product usage THURSDAY August 30th - Begin using 1st product for SEVEN days[/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]WEDNESDAY September 5th -  An on-line questionnaire will be e-mailed to you for completion [/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]2nd product usage THURSDAY September 6th - Begin using the 2nd product for SEVEN days[/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]WEDNESDAY September 12th - An on-line questionnaire will be e-mailed to you for completion [/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]3rd product usage THURSDAY September 13th - Begin using the 3rd product for SEVEN days[/FONT][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·        [/SIZE]*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]WEDNESDAY September 19th - An on-line questionnaire will be e-mailed to you for completion [/FONT][/SIZE]*

*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=8.5pt]1.       [/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]You will be sent the test products and study instructions, please READ AND FOLLOWthem carefully.[/FONT][/SIZE]*

*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=8.5pt]2.       [/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]Upon receipt of the test products you will begin using them as indicated on the INSTRUCTION SHEET included with the shipment.[/FONT][/SIZE]*

*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=8.5pt]3.       [/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]Upon completion of each product, you will receive an e-mail instructing you to complete an ON-LINE questionnaire.[/FONT][/SIZE]*

*[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=8.5pt]4.       [/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT='â€˜segoe uiâ€˜'][SIZE=12pt]Your study compensation will be mailed upon completion of the study.[/FONT][/SIZE]*

    I'm excited. I chose to ignore the "you may be filmed using the product in the shower' bit...lol...I don't imagine that is relevant to a lip product test, I think that is just part of the general agreement..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

Was that at the beginning or end? I got that page and info on plum lip products, but whatever my last answer was I think got me booted. Meh, some other time. Ladies keep us informed and let us know what you test. I'm curious to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I qualified for the same study you two are talking about. It definitely does say in the agreement that you cannot participate if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. I guess I'll be trying out 3 products?
> 
> ...


 That's true, guess ill just "risk" getting caught in the shower in a bathing suit 



 haha


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I want the Nerf campaign for myself? Lol!
> 
> ...


Please email them and ask them to add that! I totally want the Nerf campaign too!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I qualified for the same study you two are talking about. It definitely does say in the agreement that you cannot participate if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. I guess I'll be trying out 3 products?
> 
> ...


 Cool! Thanks for sharing the information! Wonder what could be in a lipstick that's unsafe for pregos haha


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I qualified for the same study you two are talking about. It definitely does say in the agreement that you cannot participate if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. I guess I'll be trying out 3 products?
> 
> ...


 I always try to figure out how they want me to answer these surveys to try and get it lol.  So far I've gotten 2, one was product compensation, and the other monetary.  I'm waiting for my product, I was just told it would be high end and have something to do with the survey which was about pedicures.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a heads up, i forgot to mention there was also a pre-qualification makeup survey besides the one above mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think when it comes to these things, it's just a safety procaution, you know? Because we're likely not testing the finished product, but an in progress one?


You're right. Hmm. I guess I won't be able to do any studies for a long time, then. Oh, well, I can live vicariously through this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're right. Hmm. I guess I won't be able to do any studies for a long time, then. Oh, well, I can live vicariously through this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can still receive a product after every 5 informational surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no need to test it


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can still receive a product after every 5 informational surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no need to test it


Really? cool! thanks!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 16, 2012)

I never qualify for any from Loreal. Im about ready to giveup.


----------



## erinkins (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can still receive a product after every 5 informational surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no need to test it


 What exactly is an informational survey? Because I know I've done more than five and haven't gotten anything!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 16, 2012)

I got my CoverGirl bzzkit today!

They included the power, foundation, a booklet explaining the products, the letter, and a huge stack of $2 off coupons.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 16, 2012)

> I got my CoverGirl bzzkit today! They included the power, foundation, a booklet explaining the products, the letter, and a huge stack of $2 off coupons.


 Yaaaay! Did you try yet? Hope I get mine today!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've completed way more than 5 loreal surveys, but they haven't given me a thing. I haven't qualified for anything either. I do get chosen for bzzagent kits though. I'm waiting for my cg &amp; candy ones to arrive, and was recently chosen for the nerf campaign, which my boys will love! They're both in football too, so it's perfect


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have never qualified for any loreal one..it's really frustrating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly is an informational survey? Because I know I've done more than five and haven't gotten anything!


 There are different types of surveys l'oreal gives, i was confused about that too but then i read something on another forum about this (thanks to a link someone posted in the beginning of this thread):

"Good Afternoon ,We want to thank you for participating in our Consumer Participation Program. Your opinion DOES count. Knowing what our consumers are thinking is an invaluable asset to us.Weâ€™ve noticed that there has been some confusion with our compensation policy for Informational surveys. Below is Lâ€™Oreal USA Consumer Participation Program policy regarding Informational Surveys and a description of different surveys that you can participate in.1. Initial enrollment Mapping Surveys: These surveys are sent out to obtain your product usage information (skin/hair/makeup and contact information).2. Pre-qualification Surveys: These surveys are used to obtain information to pre-qualify for a future study3. Study Screener/Survey: This type of survey is used to qualify you for an existing study where product will be sent to your home to evaluate and you will then be asked answer a final questionnaire after product usage.4. *Informational Surveys*: These surveys are sent to obtain information regarding your product usage, cosmetic/hair/skin habits, product likes/dislikes etc.. (These surveys are the only surveys that are tracked towards product compensation.) You must complete 5 Informational Surveys to receive a gift.We hope that this will help to clarify that only Informational Surveys will count towards any product compensation.We thank you for your continued support and look forward to your continued participation.Regards,Lâ€™Oreal USAConsumer TestingClark, NJ 07066"


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 16, 2012)

Quick question you girls may know the answer to.

I signed up for the L'oreal panel yesterday, do you get any welcome email or confirmation of any sort beyond after the initial sign up survey where they say(paraphrasing) put this email address on your safe list [email protected] etc etc? Just wondering how long it usually takes &amp; if I should email them to make sure it went through without a hitch.


----------



## erinkins (Aug 16, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4. *Informational Surveys*: These surveys are sent to obtain information regarding your product usage, cosmetic/hair/skin habits, product likes/dislikes etc.. (These surveys are the only surveys that are tracked towards product compensation.) You must complete 5 Informational Surveys to receive a gift.We hope that this will help to clarify that only Informational Surveys will count towards any product compensation.
Thank you!!

I don't think I've even had one informational survey though.. wah!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question you girls may know the answer to.
> 
> I signed up for the L'oreal panel yesterday, do you get any welcome email or confirmation of any sort beyond after the initial sign up survey where they say(paraphrasing) put this email address on your safe list [email protected] etc etc? Just wondering how long it usually takes &amp; if I should email them to make sure it went through without a hitch.


 I took a few days for me to get a "welcome email"


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I don't think I've even had one informational survey though.. wah!


 I don't think I've had one yet either since im pretty new.. from what i've heard though it will usually say exactly informational survey when you login


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question you girls may know the answer to.
> 
> I signed up for the L'oreal panel yesterday, do you get any welcome email or confirmation of any sort beyond after the initial sign up survey where they say(paraphrasing) put this email address on your safe list [email protected] etc etc? Just wondering how long it usually takes &amp; if I should email them to make sure it went through without a hitch.


 


> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a few days for me to get a "welcome email"


 
It took around 2-3 days.. I know of someone who never received their's and emailed them and they fixed it.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome, thanks! I'll just shoot them an email if nothing shows up after then.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 18, 2012)

In over 2 years I've only received 5 informational surveys and haven't actually qualified for any studies so they definitely aren't common.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got my first "Thank You Gift" for informational surveys from L'Oreal. I have been with them a few months now.


----------



## Souly (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first "Thank You Gift" for informational surveys from L'Oreal. I have been with them a few months now.


 ooooh nice! I actually qualified for a survey. First time in at least 2 years


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 19, 2012)

After filling out the initial L'Oreal test panel survey, I've been waiting, and the 'thank you email' at the end of that initial survey said it's within a week, but for me, it's been longer than that....

Does it matter which ethnicity or age you are? Or do they seem to respond to everyone? 

Or should I just email them at the address safe email address? [email protected]


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the loreal panel and how do I get into it?


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 20, 2012)

https://consumertesting.lorealusa.com/STLU/index-hp.html


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting. I used two email accounts, with the same information put into both except one ethnicity was "East Asian - (i.e. Chinese, Japanese, Korean)", the other was "Caucasian/White."  I got an email back from the Caucasian/White survey in two days. Still haven't heard back about being East Asian...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope it's just an oversight. Then again, I guess they may just be looking for what they're looking for?


----------



## Totem (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been signed up with L'Oreal for years and might get one or two items per year. Never have qualified for anything. Seems like they send me the same surveys over and over and never keep a correct count. It's probably worthwhile if you live near their home base in New Jersey where you can take part in person.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 20, 2012)

Did anyone apply for the keurig vue one on house party?

I want to host a party but I wonder if they're only going to pick people who don't have keurigs or pick people who do have them. It seems like they're picking people who already have a brewing system.


----------



## Souly (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone apply for the keurig vue one on house party?
> 
> I want to host a party but I wonder if they're only going to pick people who don't have keurigs or pick people who do have them. It seems like they're picking people who already have a brewing system.


 I did. I already have a keurig (mini) so we will see. Good luck!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

My account finally updated for the Unreal Candy campaign: "Shipped via U.S. Mail on 08/17/2012"


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did. I already have a keurig (mini) so we will see. Good luck!


 They said in the description you'd be getting a special surprise, but then said if you didn't have one[they wanted a picture with your keurig if you have one], to post the top 10 reasons why you should get one. So that basically gives away that 1. they're giving away the vue[it was never listed as what you'd be getting] and 2. it's both people with and without that could win.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 21, 2012)

My Nerf kit shipped yesterday.  I still haven't received the CG kit, which was shipped a week ago.  I hope I receive it this week.


----------



## astokes (Aug 22, 2012)

I got into the Glade Expressions Collection campaign. : )

Says they are sending a coupon for a free fragrance mist and free oil diffuser plus coupons for bzzing.

I already know I want the Fuji Apple &amp; Cardamom Spice scent!

Anyone else get it? I think they said this is their "biggest" campaign ever, which I would assume means the most invites?


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got into the Glade Expressions one, too. Where did you see the stuff about what is coming into it?


----------



## astokes (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got into the Glade Expressions one, too. Where did you see the stuff about what is coming into it?


The campaign invite email. : )


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 22, 2012)

I got the glade one too. Looks nice! Still waiting on the unreal candy one to get to me.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

New survey up regarding salad dressings.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

Already did my survey and accepted the Glade campaign invite! Woo woo!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to do the Glade one but no invite yet. Hopefully they are sending it out in waves.


----------



## Totem (Aug 22, 2012)

Got into the Glade campaign! I don't think I've ever had 4 campaigns at once. I saw someone with 8 campaigns once!


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 23, 2012)

I also got the Glade Expressions campaign. Makes me feel a little better after missing the Luster Premium White campaign by a nose. Hooray! Something new to look forward to, and I'm already thinking about where I'm going to put my diffuser and fragrance mist.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 23, 2012)

Got into the Glade campaign! My measly bzzscore has jumped all the way up to an 8.3 from like a 4 something!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 23, 2012)

Boo, I have no invites. I want in! My poor little score is hovering at 4.1, and I can't do anything else!

BUT I am happy to know that there are new campaigns being sent out! Congratulations to those who have been invited!


----------



## Totem (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone apply for the keurig vue one on house party?
> 
> I want to host a party but I wonder if they're only going to pick people who don't have keurigs or pick people who do have them. It seems like they're picking people who already have a brewing system.


 Well, I lied the first time and said I didn't have one and didn't get one SO I guess I'll tell the truth this time! lol Who knows!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I lied the first time and said I didn't have one and didn't get one SO I guess I'll tell the truth this time! lol Who knows!


 I figured out they're sending them out to both people who have, and don't have the systems.

They basically said if you got to host a party, you'd be getting a special surprise and then said if you didn't have a Keurig to list the top 10 reasons why you should get one. So I think if you have the kcup one or not one at all you'll have a better chance at getting accepted.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 23, 2012)

I got selected for my first Influenster box today!! I guess it's going to have a natural theme. I also did a couple surveys on Bzzagent and my score went up to an 8.8


----------



## calexxia (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I lied the first time and said I didn't have one and didn't get one SO I guess I'll tell the truth this time! lol Who knows!


 Why wouldn't you ALWAYS be truthful when trying for these things?


----------



## SarahElizSS (Aug 23, 2012)

What are you ladies thinking of the Covergirl products? I am liking the foundation despite it being a little too light. The powder I'm still on the fence about. I don't think it stands up to my Stila Set and Correct I have been using.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you ladies thinking of the Covergirl products? I am liking the foundation despite it being a little too light. The powder I'm still on the fence about. I don't think it stands up to my Stila Set and Correct I have been using.


 My foundation is just a tad too dark. I'll probably send it to my mom. I think the formula is light and applies easily. I just like a tad more coverage. Trying the powder on its own today with my usual BB. I'm not sold on the powder yet.


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't recieved my CG stuff, I wonder how much longer it will take- it was shipped the 14th.. Hmmmm


----------



## wadedl (Aug 23, 2012)

I just got accepted into the Glade campaign! I am currently doing 5 campaigns. I have the Fresh and Easy one waiting on my Covergirl, Unreal Candy and Nerf Buzzkits.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 23, 2012)

I got the glade one today, and I'm still waiting on my cg kit which was shipped on the 14th. I have a feeling it got lost.


----------



## PDubA (Aug 23, 2012)

The hit me up for the Glade one today!  Yay!

I said I would do the Unreal Candy, but have not recvd any info on it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

I got the Glade one, so now I'm waiting for 3 Bzz Kits - Unreal, Dentyne, and Glade. Yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

Also, I got the lip products I'm testing from L'Oreal today...the color seems nice! Supposed to start using the Week 1 product on the 30th.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't recieved my CG stuff, I wonder how much longer it will take- it was shipped the 14th.. Hmmmm


 Same with me. And my bzz score keeps going down because I'm not 'bzzing'or doing anything while I wait for the package to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 23, 2012)

I tweeted one or two times about each campaign I'm in and it made my bzzscore go up, as well as my little smiley hexagon got -more smiley- if that makes any sense.


----------



## Totem (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why wouldn't you ALWAYS be truthful when trying for these things?


Because I assumed that they were looking for NEW Keurig customers to try out their machines. Why would you give a machine to someone who already has one? In hindsight they were looking for K-Cups users to switch over to pods.


----------



## Totem (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out they're sending them out to both people who have, and don't have the systems.
> 
> They basically said if you got to host a party, you'd be getting a special surprise and then said if you didn't have a Keurig to list the top 10 reasons why you should get one. So I think if you have the kcup one or not one at all you'll have a better chance at getting accepted.


I think they want people who can afford to buy their expensive K-cups/pods.


----------



## Souly (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm waiting on 4 - cover girl, nerf, unreal &amp; glade. I got lucky this time! I try to forget about it so its a nice surprise when it comes.

I need to start the luster one. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Totem (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you ladies thinking of the Covergirl products? I am liking the foundation despite it being a little too light. The powder I'm still on the fence about. I don't think it stands up to my Stila Set and Correct I have been using.


I'm glad I requested the medium then. I'm light, but creamy light, but I can tan in the summer. I was afraid the light would be too ivory white.


----------



## astokes (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting on 4 - cover girl, nerf, unreal &amp; glade. I got lucky this time! I try to forget about it so its a nice surprise when it comes.
> 
> I need to start the luster one. Has anyone tried it yet?


I've been using the toothpaste. Be careful of how you store the toothpaste. Mine exploded out of the tube when I stored it cap down when it was full.

I haven't done the whitening system yet. My teeth were only a 5 on the scale. Lol. I hope I actually get results.


----------



## Souly (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been using the toothpaste. Be careful of how you store the toothpaste. Mine exploded out of the tube when I stored it cap down when it was full.
> ...


 Yikes! Thanks for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got selected for my first Influenster box today!! I guess it's going to have a natural theme. I also did a couple surveys on Bzzagent and my score went up to an 8.8


 How do you get selected?

I joined like 4 months ago and haven't been selected. I do know having a youtube channel helps alot.[some gurus I'm subbed to joined and instantly started getting boxes]


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad I requested the medium then. I'm light, but creamy light, but I can tan in the summer. I was afraid the light would be too ivory white.


 I'm usually an NC30, and got the fair/light powder with the #125 Buff Beige foundation. The foundation was way too light, but oxizided enough to not be too ghostly. But the tone is pinkish - and I need a yellow undertone. The powder was too shimmery for me. It made me look oily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think the powder might be used sparingly as a highlighter...that's how shimmery I thought it was. The coverage on the powder was very light too!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay! I complained too soon. I was invited and accepted to my first campaign today -- the Glade campaign, as many of you were also accepted. I'm way more excited than I probably should be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I am assuming they send a kit for the Glade campaign? It was hard to tell from the website itself. (It's also possible I was overly excited and missed part of the initial instructions!)


----------



## astokes (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I complained too soon. I was invited and accepted to my first campaign today -- the Glade campaign, as many of you were also accepted. I'm way more excited than I probably should be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So I am assuming they send a kit for the Glade campaign? It was hard to tell from the website itself. (It's also possible I was overly excited and missed part of the initial instructions!)


 They are sending:

    â€¢    A FREE coupon for a Glade ExpressionsÂ® Fragrance Mist Starter Kit

    â€¢    A FREE coupon for a Glade ExpressionsÂ® Oil Diffuser Starter Kit

    â€¢    Plenty of coupons to share with friends and family

They usually list the bzzkit contents in the invite email. : )


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are sending:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I knew I must have missed it somewhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there any way to track packages? I know my account info and where to find package ship dates, but is there no tracking for us to follow?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Because I assumed that they were looking for NEW Keurig customers to try out their machines. Why would you give a machine to someone who already has one? In hindsight they were looking for K-Cups users to switch over to pods.


 I guess my point was that they are looking for something specific, and if you don't fit what they're looking for, is it really worth it to you to deprive someone who WAS what they are looking for of benefiting? I dunno, this sort of thing is what winds up killing guerilla marketing programs in the long run...and just runs contrary to my personal ethics.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2012)

Got into the Glade one this morning. Yay!


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got into the Glade one this morning. Yay!


I did too! I got the e-mail right when I woke up and checked it on my phone, so I jumped onto the computer screen to sign up! lol


----------



## missbritt (Aug 24, 2012)

I received an email this morning and got accepted for the Glade Expressions. I'm super excited because I love home fragrance and this is my first campaign. Hopefully many more will follow!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 24, 2012)

Hooray! when it rains, it pours! I had just posted and finished a bunch of activities from the Olay campaign, which finally arrived (yesterday!), and got the Glade invite today. 

For all you Olay campaign people, there was delivery confirmation on the box - so they can track when you received the box. And I guess that technically means they can tell you where it is too if it gets lost. They also gave feedback really quickly when I put up a blog post, and after pict.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got my invite to the Glade Campaign! So excited! I actually used a bunch of the coupons.com coupons that Glade had put out to stock up on air fresheners for awhile. But I'm always up for more that I can give to people.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 24, 2012)

Yay! I got the Glade campaign as well. I was starting to wonder just how long it would take! Took my 3.2 up to a 6.2 just by accepting. Awesome.

However, L'oreal still hasn't sent the welcome email. I contacted them Wednesday and they said I *should* have it by yesterday afternoon. Guess who's still waiting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 24, 2012)

FYI  I didnt get a glade email invite, but when I went on my account today it was there, so make sure to check if you havent gotten the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess my point was that they are looking for something specific, and if you don't fit what they're looking for, is it really worth it to you to deprive someone who WAS what they are looking for of benefiting? I dunno, this sort of thing is what winds up killing guerilla marketing programs in the long run...and just runs contrary to my personal ethics.


Agreed.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 24, 2012)

I got my glade invite this morning and my Bzzscore shot up to a 9.6


----------



## JessP (Aug 24, 2012)

I got into the Glade campaign also and am super-excited about it! l love home fragrances/candles/etc.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got the unreal candy campaign coupons and all. Was wondering what you ladies usually do in regards to writing a review etc?


----------



## Totem (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone belong to Smilely 360?  http://smiley360.com/index.php They give you 'missions' to review mostly household/food products. I get a new product maybe every 3/4 months. You don't have to do a lot of marketing like BzzAgent, just FB and Twitter once and a survey once the mission is over. I'm doing a new Nectresse natural monk fruit sweetener mission right now and an Anthony Robbins one too.



lol He's gotten some bad publicity lately so I'm wondering if that's why his handlers turned to Smiley 360. I've gotten a lot of full size laundry detergent in the past too. I passed on some game site mission.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they want people who can afford to buy their expensive K-cups/pods.


 Yeah that could be true. They have a plastic k-cup though that you can fill with whatever coffee you want and it makes a cup.

I only like French Vanilla and no one else does, so my family buys the k-cups and I just put ground up coffee from a can into the re-useable k-cup and make my coffee that way because I don't drink it all the time.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 25, 2012)

Finally got my Cover Girl Olay Buzzkit. I thought it was too light but it went on nicely and blended well with my skin. The powder felt a bit thick especially with how nice the foundation went on and felt so sheer.


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did my Unreal campaign already. The candy was DELICIOUS, seriously. I think I may only eat that as my candy from now on. I'm sooo happy I knw about this candy.

I also got in on the Glade campagin too!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 27, 2012)

Got my Olay stuff today!


----------



## Totem (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got a Pompeian Olive Oil mission from Smiley 360 and my Covergirl/Olay makeup. The medium's perfect.


----------



## Totem (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that could be true. They have a plastic k-cup though that you can fill with whatever coffee you want and it makes a cup.
> 
> I only like French Vanilla and no one else does, so my family buys the k-cups and I just put ground up coffee from a can into the re-useable k-cup and make my coffee that way because I don't drink it all the time.


That's what I use, the refillable plastic cup.  I was at Starbuck's buying a $13 bag of coffee and the barista asked me what type of machine I had before she started grinding it, and I said a Keurig, and she got thrown off. I told her, one scoop per cup of coffee. They were selling a dozen Kcups of the same coffee for the same price of my bag of coffee! And I'll get double the amount of cups of coffee!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 27, 2012)

The CG olay makeup is the first drugstore foundation I've tried, and I love it.  The color is a perfect match for me.  I expect my candy to arrive today, which I cannot wait to try.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got an email saying there was an error with my Glade campaign, but they are shipping it to me.. huh, plus I'm still excitedly waiting for my Unreal campaign package. Nice that CS identified an issue, rectified it, and contacted me!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The CG olay makeup is the first drugstore foundation I've tried, and I love it.  The color is a perfect match for me.  I expect my candy to arrive today, which I cannot wait to try.


 It's a coupon.  You have to go to the store and buy the candy.  I went to Walgreens today, it's delicious!


----------



## mermuse (Aug 27, 2012)

The candy campaign for me was 6 buy one get one free coupons.  I just got it today after an amusing email saying they sent me coupons and not to worry because those don't melt.  My envelope was printed upside down which I also found amusing.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The candy campaign for me was 6 buy one get one free coupons.  I just got it today after an amusing email saying they sent me coupons and not to worry because those don't melt.  My envelope was printed upside down which I also found amusing.


 One of the coupons should say free. While the rest are buy one get one free. I expected something more, not even a letter this time.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the coupons should say free. While the rest are buy one get one free. I expected something more, not even a letter this time.


 
Ah, you're right.  It was oddly on the bottom, so I didn't notice. 

No letter or anything.  I'm still not entirely clear on what I'm supposed to do other than pitch it to people and pass it out.  I'm not clear on how I prove that I did it to them, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2012)

I finally got my UNREAL coupons today.  I was notified of my acceptance into the campaign late july they shipped August 17 and just arrived.  No just free one all are buy one get one.  I am apparently not what they are looking for because I never get surveys!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the unreal treats yesterday. I did a couple buy one get ones, and of course the completely free one. My fave is the peanut butter cups. I don't care much for the m&amp;ms.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my dentyne yesterday! Its soooo much gum! Which I'm thankful for because my boyfriend steals all of mine and I'm a gum addict lol. Now I can give this to him and count it on bzzagent.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got and email &amp; got into the Glade campaign.  I'm surprised because I assumed they were done with that one.  I'm curious since I'm pretty picky about fragrances, but my roommate has been all about it lately.  Should be fun to try, and they might win me over.  I know the roommate will likely be won over.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

Found the snickers, peanut m&amp;m, and reeses type Unreal candies at CVS today. They're awesome! I really want to try the other two, though, as I prefer regular M&amp;Ms and milky way. Either way, I'm glad to have gotten this campaign, because I probably never would have noticed them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my dentyne yesterday! Its soooo much gum! Which I'm thankful for because my boyfriend steals all of mine and I'm a gum addict lol. Now I can give this to him and count it on bzzagent.


 I love that they sent variety packs, I get bored easily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2012)

I went to CVS and got one of each flavor of the Unreal Candy. Can't wait to try them all


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my Unreal coupons today. I will probably grab one of each kind.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 28, 2012)

I signed up after the Unreal campaign, so I didn't get in on it, but I'm totally sold on the concept and plan to look for the candy at the store next time I go anyway! Especially hearing all of your reactions, I'm super excited!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried the Unreal peanut butter cups and they were good, but not as good as Newman's Own or Justin's brand peanut butter cups.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2012)

I was surprised I got in the Glad campaign.  One because it seems everyone got emails a while ago and two my bzz score is low because I do not have my account linked to my social media accounts.  But I am excited to try it!


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a Pompeian Olive Oil mission from Smiley 360 and my Covergirl/Olay makeup. The medium's perfect.


 I signed up for smiley360 but am soo confused lol. Any tips? lol thanks!


----------



## Totem (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for smiley360 but am soo confused lol. Any tips? lol thanks!


I know. The format of the website is weird. lol I don't know why that is. All the blue? I guess the best tip is to regularly check your email because the invites/missions pop up at odd times and go fast. I need to go to the site and interact more and get a better feel of it. You can also get a feel for upcoming missions if you check out on their facebook page regularly. I finally made level 2 without doing much but doing their product review surveys.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know. The format of the website is weird. lol I don't know why that is. All the blue? I guess the best tip is to regularly check your email because the invites/missions pop up at odd times and go fast. I need to go to the site and interact more and get a better feel of it. You can also get a feel for upcoming missions if you check out on their facebook page regularly. I finally made level 2 without doing much but doing their product review surveys.


 I signed up the 27th and made level 2 that day by doing some of the "offers for you."I still have to look around the site more as well - it doesn't seem very well explained for a site like this though..


----------



## Deenellie (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the Glade campaign also and am super-excited about it! l love home fragrances/candles/etc.


 I did as well and so excited!!


----------



## amberlamps (Aug 29, 2012)

I got into the UNREAL candy and Glade campaigns.. haven't tried the UNREAL yet though.

I also got an e-mail from USAOPOLY telling me they want to send me a free copy of Telestrations. I'm assuming they got my e-mail from House Party, so that's cool. I sent them my address and they said it'll be in the mail.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2012)

I am a little obsessed with the unreal peanut butter cups...


----------



## dragonfly57 (Aug 29, 2012)

I got the Keurig Houseparty. So excited


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Keurig Houseparty. So excited


 Congrats!

Are they sending out Keurigs to everyone? They never said they were, but then alluded to it by letting people without keurigs apply and say why they should get one.

I was really hoping to get an invite, but I didn't. I never get invites from them.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 29, 2012)

I got the FireVision Football today. My kids had friends over and they all loved it. They are probably going to make me buy them a different ball since the had a hard time catching the football. Even the grown ups had to play of course. Its pretty cool actually.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 29, 2012)

Got my Nerf set today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dragonfly57 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah everyone is getting one of the new Keurigs, Its a lot of stuff in this houseparty.  My boyfriend doesn't understand why we are getting this all for free.

  I do think that this a way to up grade current Keurig users to the new cups.  Which is fine by me.  I'll take a free machine, and buy some of the cups.  I still plan on using my old Keurig too though.  Sometimes I can coupon some free coffee and I like having the refillable pod.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got the invite for the StriVectin campaign. Yay!


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got the invite for the StriVectin campaign. Yay!


 Jealous! I *really* want this one. I may still get it, I guess.


----------



## amberlamps (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the UNREAL candy and Glade campaigns.. haven't tried the UNREAL yet though.
> 
> I also got an e-mail from USAOPOLY telling me they want to send me a free copy of Telestrations. I'm assuming they got my e-mail from House Party, so that's cool. I sent them my address and they said it'll be in the mail.


Wow, that was fast. I got Telestrations, a card, and a little telestrations doll thing today.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh I hope you do! I just got the email about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like I got into the Keurig House Party too! At least, it's in on the "parties I'm hosting" tab! That means I'm in, right? (stupid question alert! lol)

Got my Unreal coupons too. I'm heading to CVS before work to stock up on goodies to munch on! Can't wait to try the peanut butter cups after all of the raves!


----------



## Totem (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I got into the Keurig House Party too! At least, it's in on the "parties I'm hosting" tab! That means I'm in, right? (stupid question alert! lol)
> 
> Got my Unreal coupons too. I'm heading to CVS before work to stock up on goodies to munch on! Can't wait to try the peanut butter cups after all of the raves!


 You have to hurry up and send out all your invites before all the spots are taken!


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got the invite for the StriVectin campaign. Yay!
> ...


----------



## Totem (Aug 30, 2012)

Hollah! For the StriVectin campaign!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 30, 2012)

> You have to hurry up and send out all your invites before all the spots are taken!


 Yeah you had half an hour to send them out and I did! After that it showed up under parties I'm hosting. Guess its on then?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 31, 2012)

woke up to find the strivectin campaign invite in my inbox! hooray!! I guess they're still sending out invites!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I just checked my account and there were about 15 surveys for me to take. I was just on there two days ago and there weren't any available to take. They must be rolling out a bunch of new campaigns soon. *Fingers crossed* I hope I get something good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 31, 2012)

What kind of surveys were they? I haven't had one since I had one on macy's shopping a few days ago.


----------



## Totem (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah you had half an hour to send them out and I did!
> 
> After that it showed up under parties I'm hosting. Guess its on then?


Congrats and wait for the package!

This has been the greatest year for freebies! I think my favorite one this year was the 25th Dirty Dancing anniversary event-screening/after party at the Chinese Theatre in Hollywood I went to last week, sponsored by Skinny Cow. I'm a Skinny Cow customer for life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And second, my Benefit cosmetics House Party.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats and wait for the package!
> ...


 Goodness gracious, how I lusted after that Benefit House Party. I love Benefit!


----------



## Totem (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Goodness gracious, how I lusted after that Benefit House Party. I love Benefit!


Maybe they'll have another one next year!


----------



## zorabell (Sep 5, 2012)

If anyone is interested in what came in the Glade BzzKit, I just got mine yesterday

It included:

10- $4.00 off any Glade Expressions Oil Diffuser Starter Kit coupon

10- $2.00 off any Glade Expressions Fragrance Mist Starter Kit coupon

1- Free Glade Expressions Oil Diffuser Starter Kit coupon

1- Free Glade Expressions Fragrance Mist Starter Kit coupon

So it definitely came with more than enough coupons for me to pass out if anyone is interested in getting a couple of coupons let me know via PM and I'll mail some out to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested in what came in the Glade BzzKit, I just got mine yesterday
> 
> ...


I think Target has a coupon now too, so we may be able to stack! I will try when I take mine in later in the week.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think Target has a coupon now too, so we may be able to stack! I will try when I take mine in later in the week.


That would be awesome! I am going to check that out this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 5, 2012)

Still waiting to get mine!


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think Target has a coupon now too, so we may be able to stack! I will try when I take mine in later in the week.


 Target does have a $1 off coupon.  I just went to get my free products.  The oil difuser coupon says up to $8.49, and the mist up to $4.49 (I think).  Well Target sells them for $5.99 and $2.99, but the cashier gave me the full coupon value so I came out $4 ahead!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


 I didn't really like them either.


----------



## Kirari (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


 I have.  I had what I'm pretty certain was a bad candy bar (the snickers type one).  It was old, didn't have any peanuts, and tasted like blahy crap.  I thought the rest were pretty good, and I love the peanut M&amp;M type.

They definitely don't taste like what I'd call American-style chocolate to me at all, though.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


I really like the one that's supposed to be a Milky Way... It feels healthier than just straight up candy and I don't get the sugar shakes


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Sep 5, 2012)

I liked the "Milky Way" as well. I have the one that's like a Snickers but haven't tried it yet. I tried one of the peanut butter cups. It was ok but didn't wow me.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


 Oh man! I tried the M&amp;M type and the Reese's type this weekend and LOVED it!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 5, 2012)

GUYS! Got my FedEx notification...a brand new shiny Keurig Vue is on its way to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Unreal candy yet? I've tried a couple and they're kind of gross.. wondering if I got a bad batch or something


I have. The Unreal#77 (like Reese's PB Cups) were not good imo, the Unreal#54 (like peanut MnMs) were good and the Unreal#8 (like Snickers) was really tasty. I will probably buy the #8 again.


----------



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GUYS! Got my FedEx notification...a brand new shiny Keurig Vue is on its way to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!


 That is so awesome! Post a pic when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always want people to post pics lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so awesome! Post a pic when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always want people to post pics lol.


 I will post one later since I'm at work... but ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!


----------



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will post one later since I'm at work... but ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!


 Yayyy! How fun, can't wait to see the pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thepaintedlady (Sep 7, 2012)

Oooh, I just signed up for this. Hopefully something good comes my way soon.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Sep 9, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my Unreal coupons in the mail. Have all of you gotten yours?


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten mine yet either. None of my other shipments have taken so long to arrive.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten my Unreal coupons in the mail. Have all of you gotten yours?


Got mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 9, 2012)

I got my Unreal coupons at the end of August and the Glade ones somewhere after the end of August and the 1st of September.

For the Glade ones I used them at Target and they gave me the whole value 8.99 even though the oil diffuser was only 5.99 and 4.99 for the spray even though it was only 1.99


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Unreal coupons at the end of August and the Glade ones somewhere after the end of August and the 1st of September.
> 
> For the Glade ones I used them at Target and they gave me the whole value 8.99 even though the oil diffuser was only 5.99 and 4.99 for the spray even though it was only 1.99


 When you say they gave you the whole value do you mean they let you buy enough for the whole value[so since the spray was around 2 did they let you buy two sprays]?

I just got my coupons and am planning on buying it at target.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you say they gave you the whole value do you mean they let you buy enough for the whole value[so since the spray was around 2 did they let you buy two sprays]?
> 
> I just got my coupons and am planning on buying it at target.


 I also did this.  At Target the total for both was $8.98.  The coupon value was $13.98, that's what they took off my total.  I bought one of each.


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 10, 2012)

I found my kits @ Safeway...


----------



## zorabell (Sep 10, 2012)

I have only had luck so far at Target, I wanted to get the lavender mist but they didn't have it so my next stop is Wal-mart just so I can pick it up.

Has anyone tried the Apple mist yet? For some reason the scent doesn't seem to stick around long for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

I found the mist in cotton and italian mandarin and it smells great. I can't find a diffuser anywhere. I am going to have to make a run to Target on Friday so I will check there.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the mist in cotton and italian mandarin and it smells great. I can't find a diffuser anywhere. I am going to have to make a run to Target on Friday so I will check there.


At the Target I went to they had all the diffusers, it took a while to find them though.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2012)

I got the mist in Pineapple/Mangosteen and the reed diffuser in Apple.  Found both at Target.  have the spray in the bathroom.  My bathroom is TINY and I feel like the scent does not linger long.  The reed diffuser is in my kitchen and I can barely smell it from the living room (maybe 10 feet away).  It could be user error as I had a hard time snapping the reed holder into the oil.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the mist in Pineapple/Mangosteen and the reed diffuser in Apple.  Found both at Target.  have the spray in the bathroom.  My bathroom is TINY and I feel like the scent does not linger long.  The reed diffuser is in my kitchen and I can barely smell it from the living room (maybe 10 feet away).  It could be user error as I had a hard time snapping the reed holder into the oil.


I have the diffuser in lavender/juniper berry. It makes the whole first floor of my house fragrant. The spray, however, has gotten really clogged and won't spray unless I rinse it hot water. Boo on that. I'm going to try buying another one to see if I have the same result.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my glade expressions bzzkit today! Hope I don't have too many issues finding the product in the wild  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I LOVE my Keurig Vue! I keep meaning to post pictures on here and forgetting!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 11, 2012)

So far Wegmans and WalMart only have the pineapple reed diffuser. I am heading to Target today as I was hoping for something else.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my coupons.  In the meantime, I'm hoping that the scents are actually good and not fake fruity/overwhelming like I've experienced in the past.  With my luck by the time I get my coupons, Target will only have "drunken pineapple heat wave explosion" left.  It's so rare that fruit scents smell nice like real fruit and the other scents don't smell too chemically.  I'm very curious about lavender juniper, so perhaps there will be a scent in this set that's suited to my preferences.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 11, 2012)

The pineapple diffuser is strong.  I have it in my office since at home I'm always using Scentsy.  It's gotten to the point that it's nauseating.  I got the apple spray and agree it doesn't have great staying power.  The Target by my house didn't have much of a selection, I'm going to grab another diffuser in a different scent.


----------



## page5 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been to two stores and have not found either Glade product. I am surprised at how many other products they have! I'll try Target next. Has anyone found them at Walgreens? There is one near my office that would be quicker and easier than Target.


----------



## JessP (Sep 11, 2012)

I ended up getting the Fuji Apple &amp; Cinnamon Spice diffuser (nice for fall) and the Cotton &amp; Italian Mandarin mist - initially I thought the second scent would be an odd combination, but I ended up loving it! It doesn't smell like fabric softener mixed with oranges (which is what I thought it would smell like lol) but rather a mild clean scent with a pop.

ETA I got both at Target!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2012)

I got mine at Vons but had to pay 50 cents. They are really expensive there. I really like the pineapple mangosteen. It reminds me a little of Angel fragrance. It is not too strong in my room but it is extremely long and always has the window open since we don't have air conditioner in my room.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my coupons.  In the meantime, I'm hoping that the scents are actually good and not fake fruity/overwhelming like I've experienced in the past.  With my luck by the time I get my coupons, Target will only have "drunken pineapple heat wave explosion" left.  It's so rare that fruit scents smell nice like real fruit and the other scents don't smell too chemically.  I'm very curious about lavender juniper, so perhaps there will be a scent in this set that's suited to my preferences.


The lavender juniper smells a little like men's soap... but not so much that you walk in and wonder where the man with too much cologne is. I agree, the fake fruity smells are never appealing. I really like it. I actually like the cotton/mandarin one, too, but my spray is all funkified. :/


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been to two stores and have not found either Glade product. I am surprised at how many other products they have! I'll try Target next. Has anyone found them at Walgreens? There is one near my office that would be quicker and easier than Target.


I was able to find both products at my Target.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 11, 2012)

I ended up getting the pineapple mangosteen because it was the only one that had the natural bamboo diffuser. I wanted the apple, but that one was white. It's in quite a large room, so I'll see how it goes. *Target had the best selection by far.* I did get the apple spray, as I really did want an apple scent for fall.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2012)

What the diffusers come in different colors?  Dang I missed that one!  I really want one of the Cotton and Italian Mandarin ones so I will look for the bamboo!



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up getting the pineapple mangosteen because it was the only one that had the natural bamboo diffuser. I wanted the apple, but that one was white. It's in quite a large room, so I'll see how it goes. *Target had the best selection by far.* I did get the apple spray, as I really did want an apple scent for fall.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 11, 2012)

The Lavender Juniper one at my Target was also white. I figure if I like it I will buy refills in the apple and/or lavender.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 12, 2012)

I really like the fragrance of the fuji apple cardamom spice room spray. So far the oil diffuser in pineapple mangosteen is just all right. Also, someone mentioned it was too smelly but it's not that smelly in our family room. We'll see how I feel in a few weeks but when it fades totally I would like to try an apple refill.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the diffusers come in different colors?  Dang I missed that one!  I really want one of the Cotton and Italian Mandarin ones so I will look for the bamboo!


I don't think the diffusers come in Cotton and Italian Mandarin, based on the pictures on the coupons..


----------



## mermuse (Sep 12, 2012)

Is there a way to smell the scents before purchasing them?  Is there a scratch and sniff sticker? Are there matching easily sniffable candles as part of the collection?


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 12, 2012)

There were stickers, but I don't know how helpful they were. JMO.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 12, 2012)

Sometimes those stickers are terribly off.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 12, 2012)

> I also did this.Â  At Target the total for both was $8.98.Â  The coupon value was $13.98, that's what they took off my total.Â  I bought one of each.


 They didn't do this for me today at Target. They just covered the exact amount. I got the apple diffuser and the cotton spray. Not too impressed with spray. It kind off spit out. Had to use 2 hands to get it to come out right. It does smell nice though!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 12, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Strivectin shipped Monday!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

Waaahhhh!  That is the sound of my heart breaking and tears falling.  Guess I need to be more savvy in my research! Or be happy with the spray. thanks for the information!



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the diffusers come in Cotton and Italian Mandarin, based on the pictures on the coupons..


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 12, 2012)

Just bought the Glade stuff at Target. I purchased both simultaneously, but only one coupon worked--the cashier was kind of rude about it, and completed my transaction before I could take the second product out. When I went to CS to seen if the 8.99 coupon was valid, she just gave me $9 cash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got the spray in cotton/Italian orange, and the diffuser in lavender. I haven't tried the diffuser yet, but the cotton one smells great (not overly fake or anything)


----------



## melonz (Sep 13, 2012)

It has been impossible for me to find the diffuser! I couldn't find it at Walmart, Walgreens, or Rite Aid. Argh! I got the cotton and italian mandarin spray though and it smells good =)


----------



## page5 (Sep 13, 2012)

Target was the only store I was able to find both products.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaahhhh!  That is the sound of my heart breaking and tears falling.  Guess I need to be more savvy in my research! Or be happy with the spray. thanks for the information!


Hopefully they'll expand the collection soon!


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 13, 2012)

I used my free product coupons today. I also got 2 free refill kit coupons from Redbook this month, so I used those too. I got 1 diffuser kit (pineapple mangosteen) &amp; 1 refill in apple/spice.. and 1 spray thing in apple/spice with a refill in pineapple/mangosteen.. and Target used the max amount so they took an additional $9 off my total purchase of other things.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha good thinking!  Maybe all the "bzz" will help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they'll expand the collection soon!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

Got into Smartfood Selects this morning. Looks like "healthified" junk food.


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got into Smartfood Selects this morning. Looks like "healthified" junk food.


 Like the Unreal "healthy" candy. Lol

I've never gotten a food campaign. : (

I guess they only want people that pay for the groceries in the household.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the Smartfoods too. I need healthy alternatives for kids school lunch, it is a district requirement. Kids are afraid that their yogurt with oreo mix in is going to be thrown away at my kids school. A kids got sent to the principals office for bringing Takis yesterday.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got accepted for the Hidden Valley Ranch campaign, my first one!


----------



## Linabunnie (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got accepted for the Hidden Valley Ranch campaign, my first one!


 Ahhh Lucky!!! I sooo want that one lol. I just got in the Smartfoods one though... Hey, somethings always better then nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Smartfoods too. I need healthy alternatives for kids school lunch, it is a district requirement. Kids are afraid that their yogurt with oreo mix in is going to be thrown away at my kids school. A kids got sent to the principals office for bringing Takis yesterday.


 What?! I realize they are enforcing better eating by changing school menus but let's face it, we can send our kids with what we want. I'd be in that principals office if he pulled that with me.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got accepted for the Hidden Valley Ranch campaign, my first one!


 Ooooh hope I get into this one. I love using their dry mixes in recipes!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 14, 2012)

Target had both products, decent selection, and they took the full coupon price off - which got me $4 ahead on the spray, and $3 ahead on the diffuser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Smartfoods too. I need healthy alternatives for kids school lunch, it is a district requirement. Kids are afraid that their yogurt with oreo mix in is going to be thrown away at my kids school. A kids got sent to the principals office for bringing Takis yesterday.


 That's ridiculous. I'm all about making the food schools offer healthier, but if parents can feed their kids what they wnat. Is this a public school??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

That school initiative about "healthy" foods is interesting and totally political, considering the amount of carbs, starch and crap most schools put out in their food lines. Lol, I remember what I was served and know the options my teen brothers get and it's not all healthy!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That school initiative about "healthy" foods is interesting and totally political, considering the amount of carbs, starch and crap most schools put out in their food lines. Lol, I remember what I was served and know the options my teen brothers get and it's not all healthy!


When my daughter told me she was given a pop tart because it was a fruit selection I died a little inside. School food around here is frequently unhealthy and I would love for them to fix that. I do have to say that they have started putting more fresh fruit out this year and most kids love it. Telling a parent what they can or cannot send to school with their kids is overstepping bounds to me.

Now back to the discussion at hand. I finally found the Oil Diffuser at Target. I got it in Fuji Apple and Cardamom spice and it smells divine! We will see how it holds up against smelly tennis shoes!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When my daughter told me she was given a pop tart because it was a fruit selection I died a little inside. School food around here is frequently unhealthy and I would love for them to fix that. I do have to say that they have started putting more fresh fruit out this year and most kids love it. Telling a parent what they can or cannot send to school with their kids is overstepping bounds to me.
> ...


I like it too! Smells very fall-ish!


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 14, 2012)

The school menus actually have changed drastically where I am (elementary school in TX). Everything is whole grain now, and desserts are cobblers with fruit and whole grain topping or whole grain cookies sort of like Teddy Grahams or animal crackers. They always have a vegetable (although sometimes the vegetable is salad, which is basically a spoonful of iceberg lettuce and one little carrot shred with one sad little cherry tomato), and they used to offer fresh fruit. I think the fresh fruit got too expensive to have every day. They are serving many of the same kinds of foods but with different, improved recipes. I can't comment on the quality of the food items, and I have no idea where they get their ingredients. But it does appear they are trying; it seems every year lately has been better. I started at my school eight years ago and the menu has completely changed since then.

Is anyone else having trouble with their spray? Just me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 14, 2012)

Depends on what you mean by trouble.  I saw earlier in this thread people reporting having to use 2 hands (me too) and that the spray had clogged up and they had to run it under hot water.



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their spray? Just me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their spray? Just me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My spray works intermittently


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with my spray.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 15, 2012)

yes the public schools in the district have decided they are going to be healthy so now everything is whole grain and they have fresh fruit. I believe if they buy lunch they have to take at least a cup of fruit. They had a picnic last week to bring parents to buy at the book fair and each student had a whole grain burger or (turkey or chicken I believe) hotdog, plum and a nectarine, a fruit cup for desert and a half corn on the cob.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Catching up, I finally used some coupons, got some Unreal candy and Glade stuff! The extra unreal candy coupons are going to my friend who has a celiac condition. She can have the candy, since there's no wheat! As for the Glade, I got the pineapple one at Target and am sticking it in my little brothers bathroom lol. I'll check in the morning. I bought the cotton mandarin spray at Walgreens with the $2 off coupon. They're on sale for $2.99 and you also get a $1 wag buck back, essentially making them free! I'll stock up tomorrow, when I continue my ELF villainous palette search.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 15, 2012)

Still haven't gotten the Unreal stuff. I guess one of my thieving neighbors got it and kept it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

> Still haven't gotten the Unreal stuff. I guess one of my thieving neighbors got it and kept it. Â


 My local Walgreens has them at 2 for 1.78 right now and they're usually $.99 each. So if you have to pay outta pocket, you won't go broke. Or maybe some ladies will part with extra coupons? I still have a free item and a BOGO coupon I could offer up to you.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My local Walgreens has them at 2 for 1.78 right now and they're usually $.99 each. So if you have to pay outta pocket, you won't go broke. Or maybe some ladies will part with extra coupons? I still have a free item and a BOGO coupon I could offer up to you.


Thanks for the offer! I emailed them about the issue, so hopefully I won't have to resort to using other ladies' coupons.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

> Thanks for the offer! I emailed them about the issue, so hopefully I won't have to resort to using other ladies' coupons.


 Sure, no problem and hope they can resend them!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

My local Walgreens has them 2 for 1.50 so it is .75 (no tax).  I also have BOBO coupons left if anyone would like one.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My local Walgreens has them at 2 for 1.78 right now and they're usually $.99 each. So if you have to pay outta pocket, you won't go broke. Or maybe some ladies will part with extra coupons? I still have a free item and a BOGO coupon I could offer up to you.


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 16, 2012)

&lt;img src="https://img.bzzagent.com/image/gladeExpressions.jpg?Type=activity&amp;Activity=9365102339&amp;Campaign=5855213675&amp;Uid=1352558&amp;token=1b01eb9794909f601ca6d140c2fd0f8f" alt=""/&gt;

Happy to be a BzzAgent!  Received the Glade Expressions coupons.  I searched all over God's creation for the products.  I look at CVS, Shaw's and Star Market, No luck!  Argghh!!  I finally went to Walgreen's; they carried the expressions frangrance mist, but not the oil diffuser.  I purchased the Pinepple Mangosteen scent.  I finally went to Target, which is a ways away, but I made it there and they had it ALL.  I purchased the Lavender-Berry oil diffuser. 

The pineapple-mangosteen smelled like real fruit opposed to real chemically-synthetic smelling sprays we sometimes encounter.  It took me a minute to figure out how to operate it, and I sprayed it. It was a smooth, long-lasting, lingering scent, and I felt like I was showered in pina collada. 

It smells more pinepally, then mangosteen.  Although I don't know what a mangosteen smells like.  I'm assuming it's in the mango family.  It's O.K., not my favorite.

Love, Love the Lavender-Berry oil scent.  I set up the diffuser; Nice, detailed holder.  I decided to place it in my bedroom, as I like to wake up to sweet smelling scents in my bedroom.  From the moment I set it up, it was so strong and I could smell it in other parts of my condo.  I smelled it in the hallway and into the livingroom.

I woke up the next morning and I woke up feeling like I was in a field of Lavender and berries.  So wonderful!! I highly recommend this scent.

I look forward to trying the Cotton-italian mandarin and e fuji apple - cardamon spice.

Happy Scents!!


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Catching up, I finally used some coupons, got some Unreal candy and Glade stuff! The extra unreal candy coupons are going to my friend who has a celiac condition. She can have the candy, since there's no wheat! As for the Glade, I got the pineapple one at Target and am sticking it in my little brothers bathroom lol. I'll check in the morning. I bought the cotton mandarin spray at Walgreens with the $2 off coupon. They're on sale for $2.99 and you also get a $1 wag buck back, essentially making them free! I'll stock up tomorrow, when I continue my ELF villainous palette search.


 Oh MissLindaJean, this makes me so excited! My aunt has Celiac and she just can't enjoy much of anything anymore. I'm definitely going to be passing her some of this candy and the coupons - I'm sure she will LOVE it! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 17, 2012)

> Oh MissLindaJean, this makes me so excited! My aunt has Celiac and she just can't enjoy much of anything anymore. I'm definitely going to be passing her some of this candy and the coupons - I'm sure she will LOVE it! Thanks for the heads-up!


 She can do the peanut butter cups for sure! Some of the other flavors may contain wheat, which it states on the bottom of the back side label . I didn't sample every candy they offered, just a few. Good luck and hope she enjoys them!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 17, 2012)

Bunch of hair, coffee machine, and  grocery store surveys were available on my profile page today - might be worth logging in and checking


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bunch of hair, coffee machine, and  grocery store surveys were available on my profile page today - might be worth logging in and checking


No surveys right now. Haven't been for awhile.


----------



## JessP (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No surveys right now. Haven't been for awhile.


 Same for me, unfortunately!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 17, 2012)

I lied lol...my little brothers used my last coupons and came home with some more Unreal candy lol...yum! I did have a few hair surveys and the coffeemaker one to take..otherwise, I've been survey-less for a while. I hope I can get another campaign soon, these are fun and I'm enjoying testing new products. BTW, the pineapple oil diffuser is really nice. I put it in my brothers' bathroom, where their cat's litter box is and even into their rooms and the hallway is a nice fruity aroma. No gym sox to smell lol. Kitty litter hasn't been an issue either, since I buy the pine chip kind, which masks and absorbs the cat odors well.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I took one about grocery shopping yesterday, but after I picked the stores I have it immediately kicked me out, haha.

No new surveys for me yet!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 17, 2012)

No new surveys here either.

My StriVectin campaign package shipped the 10th but I don't have it yet. Has anyone here received hers?


----------



## astokes (Sep 17, 2012)

I got invited to the Hidden Valley Ranch campaign, but I'm not going to accept. I never use ranch. (I'm addicted to Trader Joe's Greek Feta dressing. Lol)


----------



## BabyMafalda (Sep 17, 2012)

I cannot find the unreal Candy!!!! I went to Walgreens, CVS and Kroger!!! I cannot use my coupons!!!! Where did you buy them??


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot find the unreal Candy!!!! I went to Walgreens, CVS and Kroger!!! I cannot use my coupons!!!! Where did you buy them??


Mine were at CVS but not in the candy section. They were under the register in the gum and single candybar section


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got invited to the Hidden Valley Ranch campaign, but I'm not going to accept. I never use ranch. (I'm addicted to Trader Joe's Greek Feta dressing. Lol)


 Me, too!  I also decided not to accept because I don't eat Hidden Valley Ranch.  It has MSG in it...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine were at CVS but not in the candy section. They were under the register in the gum and single candybar section


Thank you!!!!


----------



## astokes (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 18, 2012)

Did anyone else get the zipcar invite? I got it today, but turned it down since I already have a car...although I think zipcar is a pretty cool thing.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


No problem. I almost walked out myself because it was way off to the side and not very visible.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the zipcar invite? I got it today, but turned it down since I already have a car...although I think zipcar is a pretty cool thing.


 I got the zipcar invite too. I have a car though .... so I turned it down too.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my Glade coupons that allegedly shipped on the 4th.  Zzzz.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my Glade coupons that allegedly shipped on the 4th.  Zzzz.


I would notify them. I received mine before they "shipped"


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would notify them. I received mine before they "shipped"


 It says on the ship page to wait 21 days before notifying them, so I've got a few more before I'll bug them. 

I went and scoped out Target today to see what they had and what I might want to get, and it seems like lavender juniper and cotton mandarin are going to be my picks although there was no way for me to sniff any package with the cotton mandarin to get an idea of the scent.

As much as I wanted to like the apple cardamom because I LOVE cardamom, it was just a little too standard spiced apple fragrance from what I could tell.  I could sense a bit of an upgrade, and clearly Glade is trying to step up their game, but I don't know if it will be quite enough for me.  I'm curious to see if and when I get my coupons.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got a ton of new surveys to fill out on my account - about ten of them. My score had dropped by 1.2 points and went back up only after I completed all the surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a ton of new surveys to fill out on my account - about ten of them. My score had dropped by 1.2 points and went back up only after I completed all the surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I still haven't seen mine, but my points just took a nosedive by 0.8 points today.

Side note, when do you get points--either mypoints or BzzScore points--from completing campaign tasks?  I did a bunch today for the first time, and I'm guessing they have to approve them manually before you get credit?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the 1.2 points that I lost (between yesterday and today) back immediately after I completed the surveys. I got the zipcar offer, but didn't take it, and that didn't change my score.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what you get for the zipcar campaign?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what you get for the zipcar campaign?


 Wheels when you want them - reserve a car months in advance or minutes before you walk out the door

Low rates for hourly or daily reservations

Cars available just steps from your front door

Gas and insurance at no additional cost

For new members - a year's membership for just $30 (a $55 value) plus $30 in FREE driving

Already a Zipster (or lapsed Zipster)? You'll get $60 worth of driving credit


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what you get for the zipcar campaign?


 It was 30 dollars for a membership plus 30 in driving credit or 60 dollars of driving credit if you are already a member.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 20, 2012)

Got strivectin today! Wow! Tons of samples to hand out too.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 20, 2012)

I just checked my account and my score went from a 9.4 to a 10.0!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got strivectin today! Wow! Tons of samples to hand out too.


 What a great package! I tried the eye serum tonight and started the StriVectin anti-wrinkle today too. Wanted to wait to make sure the breakout I got yesterday from an item in this month's Birchbox wasn't too awful before I started. Can't wait to see how it works. I put the little packets in my handbag to hand out to my friends as I see them. I may add little pots for them to use. I put the eye serum in a jar and there are quite a few uses there. Eye serums go such a long way, and this one goes on very nicely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 21, 2012)

I am new to Buzz Agent and my score is 3.8. I have my blog, Facebook, and twitter all linked up. Any ideas on how to increase my score so I can get at least get started in one campaign? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 21, 2012)

> I am new to Buzz Agent and my score is 3.8. I have my blog, Facebook, and twitter all linked up. Any ideas on how to increase my score so I can get at least get started in one campaign? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just keep doing surveys and eventually you'll get an invite. It took several months and my score was similar before I got my first invite.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 21, 2012)

So how long does it take for you get get points for your review/picture/bzz report?  I did my first round on the candy a few days ago, but the only acknowledgement I see of having done anything is the smiley face has changed &amp; I got the achievements for it.  It looks as if I can submit again which doesn't make any sense.  They aren't showing up as being checked off anymore.  My bzz score hasn't increased &amp; I don't see my review or picture on the bzz page. 

Is this normal?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how long does it take for you get get points for your review/picture/bzz report?  I did my first round on the candy a few days ago, but the only acknowledgement I see of having done anything is the smiley face has changed &amp; I got the achievements for it.  It looks as if I can submit again which doesn't make any sense.  They aren't showing up as being checked off anymore.  My bzz score hasn't increased &amp; I don't see my review or picture on the bzz page.
> 
> Is this normal?


They have to review your submission before they OK it. Depends on how many they have, sometimes it takes a couple days to get the email that says "congrats, your bzzreport has been accepted!"


----------



## mermuse (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have to review your submission before they OK it. Depends on how many they have, sometimes it takes a couple days to get the email that says "congrats, your bzzreport has been accepted!"


 
I figured as much, but I wanted to make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just keep doing surveys and eventually you'll get an invite. It took several months and my score was similar before I got my first invite.


 Thank you!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much.  I got the Unreal and Glad campaigns with a score of 3.  Since I have been "bzzing" and participating my score is a 7.6 but I have not got any surveys or other invites.  A lot depends on demographics too I think.  Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to Buzz Agent and my score is 3.8. I have my blog, Facebook, and twitter all linked up. Any ideas on how to increase my score so I can get at least get started in one campaign? Thank you!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooray! StriVectin box just got here. Loads of samples to give away too!


----------



## Totem (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone been BuZZing on their blogs?  I just Bzz'd for UNREAL on mine.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been BuZZing on their blogs?  I just Bzz'd for UNREAL on mine.


 Only for beauty related items. I did a blog review of the Covergirl + Olay foundation. I do buzz about everything on social media though.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been BuZZing on their blogs?  I just Bzz'd for UNREAL on mine.


 I did one for CoverGirl/Olay, and they seemed to like it enough to give me a badge for it? I was contemplating putting up a glade one, but I wasn't sure how to convey smell on a blog..... I will likely put one up for StriVectin too.....


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been BuZZing on their blogs?  I just Bzz'd for UNREAL on mine.


Yup Ive done stuff on mine.


----------



## Kirari (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been BuZZing on their blogs?  I just Bzz'd for UNREAL on mine.


 I have for just about every one of them I've had.  I have two different blogs, though.  One for beauty, and the other is a catch-all personal type of blog. 

I often will "cheat", and my review and blog post will be pretty much the same thing, if its not a straight up copy and paste, lol.  I find it funny that I've gotten several "excellents" on my reviews, but the blog post will just be "good," lol.


----------



## erinkins (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, it's been 21 days since my Glade kit was shipped, and still nothing. I emailed them this morning and haven't gotten a reply yet.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it's been 21 days since my Glade kit was shipped, and still nothing. I emailed them this morning and haven't gotten a reply yet.


 
Exact same here only I emailed them last night.  Lame.  I don't want it to affect my bzz score on this campaign, so it would be nice to hear something soon.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 25, 2012)

Wooo I  just joined a campaign for Benjamin moore paint. This is great! I moved a few months ago and have plenty of painting to do lol.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 25, 2012)

I got the paint one too but I don't know if i will be able to participate yet. Not sure if I have the time or energy to put in for it.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope I get the paint one!! I was planning on buying some soon anyways


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 25, 2012)

Got the paint one too! Great news, since I was planning on redoing my dining room before Thanksgiving! I love AURA paints- they really are high quality, but they are very pricy.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 25, 2012)

Those of you that signed up for the paint how long is the campaign? If it's at least 90 days I may be able to do it.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 25, 2012)

56 days and OH MY GOD I just looked at the retail price of these paints!


----------



## JessP (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm so bummed - I haven't had any surveys in weeks and I have an 8.0 score.. I know you can still get campaigns with low scores, but I'd at least like to be able to take some surveys lol.


----------



## PineappleChick (Sep 25, 2012)

I just signed up for bzz agent about two hours ago and my bzz score is 5.0. I hope I get invited into some of the campaigns.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 25, 2012)

Ha! I just painted the nursery two weeks ago with Benjamin Moore. Would have been nice to be able to Bzz about it! Oh, well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I highly recommend the BM Regal line -- preferred by interior decorators and paint contractors alike, and it is the most washable paint -- great for a little kid's room!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not labeled "low VOC" like Aura or "no VOC" like Natura by BM, but the paints nowadays aren't as fume-y as they used to be. My parents used to run a home painting contracting company (they swore by Sherwin-Williams, btw... quality as good as BM and less expensive), and the formulations of these paints has really come a long way since a couple of decades ago.


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 26, 2012)

I got into the Zipcar one, but I don't think I would do it since I never drive alone.. lol


----------



## Totem (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the Zipcar one, but I don't think I would do it since I never drive alone.. lol


 What are the perks? Free rental?


----------



## xlisaa (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the perks? Free rental?


It was get a year membership for $30 (which is usually $55) and $30 in driving credit (~ 3 hours of driving).


----------



## PineappleChick (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got the paint one and it's perfect timing because I was thinking about painting my room. Do you have to do a survey or take pictures or something to prove you did it? This is the first time I've done something with this website.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Did anyone get offered the Green Mountain Coffee campaign? I was offered and accepted today!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 1, 2012)

No lucky!  I use the coffees they make in the K cups.  Yum!



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get offered the Green Mountain Coffee campaign? I was offered and accepted today!


----------



## astokes (Oct 1, 2012)

I got the coffee campaign! : )


----------



## Totem (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes to the coffee campaign and a peanut butter House Party. lol


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 3, 2012)

I just received my Smartfoods box today. It had one full size Buffalo Cheddar Popcorn and two sample size Hummus Popped Chips in Tomato Basil and Feta Herb. The popcorn was tasty but quite spicy. The Tomato Basil Chips were ok and the Feta Herb Chips were super delicious!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Smartfoods box today. It had one full size Buffalo Cheddar Popcorn and two sample size Hummus Popped Chips in Tomato Basil and Feta Herb. The popcorn was tasty but quite spicy. The Tomato Basil Chips were ok and the Feta Herb Chips were super delicious!


 I loved the tomato Basil chips. I also received the brown sugar on multigrain. Those were good too.  The big bag was sour cream and onion, those I passed on to my daughter.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the tomato Basil chips. I also received the brown sugar on multigrain. Those were good too.  The big bag was sour cream and onion, those I passed on to my daughter.


 Man I'm jealous! I love those tomato basil chips! I get them all the time in the vending machine at work!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2012)

I just bought a huge bag of the Feta herb hummus chips at Costco for 5.99!  I saw them and they looked yummy and they are!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Smartfoods box today. It had one full size Buffalo Cheddar Popcorn and two sample size Hummus Popped Chips in Tomato Basil and Feta Herb. The popcorn was tasty but quite spicy. The Tomato Basil Chips were ok and the Feta Herb Chips were super delicious!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 3, 2012)

ooooh the popcorn sounds awesome. I love spicy stuff. and the feta sounds good too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 3, 2012)

I got the coffee campaign yesterday, I think they'll still be sending out invites based on how huge the brewed over ice campaign was....I just assume this is similar.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2012)

I really hope I get the coffee campaign! I joined recently and have only been offered that hidden valley ranch campaign so far. Coffee would be gone in the blink of an eye - I drink so much a day I'm pretty sure all I have running through my veins are caffeinated beverages lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

Green Mountain Coffee? At my old job, my coworkers son works for that company and got a good donation/distribution set up with coffee from them! I know they distribute Tully's coffee, which is yum! Love kona, Italian, French and evergreen blends!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoa, just finished about twelve surveys lol...didn't see those last week when I checked! I probably missed some of these campaigns by not doing them..oops!


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 3, 2012)

Idk if any of you are members of smiley360 but they have two new mission up. Bic markers &amp; V8 fusion energy drink.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, just finished about twelve surveys lol...didn't see those last week when I checked! I probably missed some of these campaigns by not doing them..oops!


i haven't had any new surveys since i first joined! they don't like me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jk haha


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

I got into the Green Mountain coffee campaign, yippee! Just received the email, so maybe they're sending them out in waves?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

> I got into the Green Mountain coffee campaign, yippee! Just received the email, so maybe they're sending them out in waves?


 Me, too. Which is great, since coffee runs in my veins! Wonder what this campaign entails...?


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too. Which is great, since coffee runs in my veins! Wonder what this campaign entails...?


 I bet! I drank a ton of coffee when I lived up there with all rain and such - it was definitely much needed! I was amazed at amount of little coffee shack/stands even just in Silverdale lol! Hope this campaign is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

> I bet! I drank a ton of coffee when I lived up there with all rain and such - it was definitely much needed! I was amazed at amount of little coffee shack/stands even just in Silverdale lol! Hope this campaign is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think it's a PNW thing.. with the stands everywhere. My fave is Cafe Perfetto.. love the taste and the owner is great. Plus, I can get my fix before my shifts start since they're open til 7p.m. They have the motto "Friends don't let you drink Starbucks." Lol hilarious. I feel like I'm cheating when I go to Starbucks. :/


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a PNW thing.. with the stands everywhere. My fave is Cafe Perfetto.. love the taste and the owner is great. Plus, I can get my fix before my shifts start since they're open til 7p.m. They have the motto "Friends don't let you drink Starbucks." Lol hilarious. I feel like I'm cheating when I go to Starbucks. :/


 Haha I kind of developed that feeling after a while myself! I loooved all the flavors and combinations that the little stands offer that Starbucks does not. I think the first one I went to was off the 303 going north toward Silverdale, on a little road right before the big driving range/paintball place (I think the road was called Brownsville or something?). It was delish! My fiance's favorite drive-through place was Bay Street Coffee in Bremerton.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

Bay St is hugely popular (love that they offer roast options!) and I know the stand you're talking about. Near the driving range and paintball place? Starbucks is good, but not great IMO. I love that I can go to any shack/stand and get a huge variety for a better price and I'm supporting a local business! It's crazy the mark up on Starbucks.. double the cost compared to my usual haunts!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 5, 2012)

Yay! My Hills Valley Ranch kit came in today! of course, the day I am leaving town for a few days. LOL

But I am going try out the recipe they included when I get back!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a buzz score of 9.1 but didn't get the coffee invite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the paint one too but I don't know if i will be able to participate yet. Not sure if I have the time or energy to put in for it.


 How many gallons of paint are they giving you? I think they're $68.


----------



## Totem (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk if any of you are members of smiley360 but they have two new mission up. Bic markers &amp; V8 fusion energy drink.


 I applied to the Bic mission and picked the witch hat as my first craft choice to pin on Pinterest. I applied to the mattress one too. My pug even got a plain wrapped bag of dog food from a research company to try for the week. lol


----------



## lunadust (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How many gallons of paint are they giving you? I think they're $68.


 Free quart of white and coupon for free gallon.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I wanted to get in on the Green Mountain Coffee campaign. Guess I'll just have to stick to my Stumptown Roast.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied to the Bic mission and picked the witch hat as my first craft choice to pin on Pinterest. I applied to the mattress one too. My pug even got a plain wrapped bag of dog food from a research company to try for the week. lol


 I applied for both Bic &amp; V8. I only heard back from and got into V8 though. Do you know if theres a limit on active missions?


----------



## Totem (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied for both Bic &amp; V8. I only heard back from and got into V8 though. Do you know if theres a limit on active missions?


 I'm in 3 right now and passed on 2. I guess we'll see. Their facebook app doesn't ever seem to work for me. I emailed them about it.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied for both Bic &amp; V8. I only heard back from and got into V8 though. Do you know if theres a limit on active missions?


 I think the most I've ever been in at once is 4 at once. I'm not sure if there's a hard limit, but it's rare that I've been in more than 3 at once.  Usually once I hit 3, I don't get any more invites until all 3 of them are done, and my bzz account goes quiet for a few weeks or months before I'll get another invite.  Although 2-3 campaigns seems rather common too, in my personal experience.

I will say I've been getting a LOT more invites since they switched over from Bee levels to BzzScore though.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys are killing me with your PNW coffee talk! I wish wish wish I lived there with you guys!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

> You guys are killing me with your PNW coffee talk! I wish wish wish I lived there with you guys!


 I can't believe that more places like that don't exist across the States. I can understand in hot climates and super urban areas like DC or NYC...coffee houses or Starbucks prevailing there.. There probably are some in other states, but I know they're all over in WA and other areas in PNW. Great small business opportunity and there are 15+ I think, just in a 10 mile radius of me..plus 8 Starbucks? Yum! Coffee, tea, chai, cocoa and little snacks.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you sharing with us....!!!!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 8, 2012)

A follow up for the curious:

I never got my Glade campaign coupons in the mail.  It took them a while to get back to me after I mailed support after the 21 days.  This is the message I received:



> Hello,
> 
> We're sorry to hear that you haven't received your Glade BzzKit yet.  Your kit was shipped on 9/4/12 to the address on your account, so you should have received your kit by now. Note, this was not an actual 'kit', it was a plain, white envelope with coupons in it.
> 
> ...


 
So whoop dee do.  Nothing for me. I had to have them pull me from the campaign since my score was starting to suffer from inactivity.  Lame, but just so you know in case you don't get your coupons it seems they might not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe that more places like that don't exist across the States. I can understand in hot climates and super urban areas like DC or NYC...coffee houses or Starbucks prevailing there.. There probably are some in other states, but I know they're all over in WA and other areas in PNW. Great small business opportunity and there are 15+ I think, just in a 10 mile radius of me..plus 8 Starbucks? Yum! Coffee, tea, chai, cocoa and little snacks.


 It's just my dream to be a Pacific NorthWester!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hearing about all of these lovely little stands makes it a whole lot more appealing!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A follow up for the curious:
> 
> ...


 Mermuse  - PM me if you want some of the coupons. I have extras and can send them to you. With the $2/$4 off, the spray ends up being $1 and the diffuser is like $2 at my local Target.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

> It's just my dream to be a Pacific NorthWester!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hearing about all of these lovely little stands makes it a whole lot more appealing!


 Have you traveled up here before? Definitely do, if you haven't. Lots to do!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mermuse  - PM me if you want some of the coupons. I have extras and can send them to you. With the $2/$4 off, the spray ends up being $1 and the diffuser is like $2 at my local Target.


 Thanks so much for the offer, but I'll pass on this one. I already told them to take me off of the campaign because I had already lost points.  I'm just annoyed that they goofed somewhere and while that's still a good deal, I'm not interested enough to pay to participate.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you traveled up here before? Definitely do, if you haven't. Lots to do!


 Nope I sure haven't. It's a far-off dream for this Midwester.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it'll happen sometime.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 9, 2012)

I also have extra coupons (Covergirl, Bic, Unreal, &amp; Glade) if anyone is interested.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also have extra coupons (Covergirl, Bic, Unreal, &amp; Glade) if anyone is interested.


 I would love some Covergirl and Unreal coupons if you still have some.


----------



## Linabunnie (Oct 9, 2012)

> I would love some Covergirl and Unreal coupons if you still have some.Â


 Inbox me Your Info &amp; ill send them out tomorrow.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 10, 2012)

I finally found the Unreal candy at my local CVS. Yay! You know, Newman's Own also makes some all-natural peanut butter cups, with (my favorite) a dark chocolate variety as well. They are SUPER yummy. I confess I like them better than the Unreal cups, but I liked the Unreal cups very much, too! I found the Newman's Own pb cups at my local grocery store, in the natural foods section, not with the regular candy aisle.


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got a Burts Bees Intense Hydration dry skin campaign. We'll be getting three full sized-products! Intense Hydration Cream Cleanser, Treatment Mask and Night Cream. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 10, 2012)

Completed all my post surveys, and brought score up to a 7.5. I still haven't been able to find the glade expressions to try.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a Burts Bees Intense Hydration dry skin campaign. We'll be getting three full sized-products! Intense Hydration Cream Cleanser, Treatment Mask and Night Cream. Can't wait to get it!


 That sounds awesome! Way to go! I love Burt's Bees.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

Woot, just made it into the Burt's Bees campaign!! Super happy about it because I was just eyeing their stall at my local Meijer a few days ago checking out the clearance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

I saw them at Walgreens, Walmart, Meijer, Martin's and CVS.

Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completed all my post surveys, and brought score up to a 7.5. I still haven't been able to find the glade expressions to try.


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot, just made it into the Burt's Bees campaign!! Super happy about it because I was just eyeing their stall at my local Meijer a few days ago checking out the clearance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww I miss Meijer!! That's one thing the Midwest has on the West Coast. I still always make it a point to go there multiple times when I'm back home in MI lol.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot, just made it into the Burt's Bees campaign!! Super happy about it because I was just eyeing their stall at my local Meijer a few days ago checking out the clearance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The invite was in the mailbox this morning, and I made it in time - Hooray Burt's Bee's!


----------



## PineappleChick (Oct 11, 2012)

I just got this campaign and opted it. Is uploading a picture of yourself mandatory? Random question I know but I've never been in a campaign before.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PineappleChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this campaign and opted it. Is uploading a picture of yourself mandatory? Random question I know but I've never been in a campaign before.


 Uploading picts and completing the little Bzz tasks are not mandatory, but highly recommended to keep you score up...which makes it more likely that you will get more campaigns in the future. That in mind, I don't like having picts of myself all over the place so for those things, I just take really tight photos where nothing personally identifying is in the picture.


----------



## brennn (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm relatively new to this but is it normal not to have any surveys for over a month?  I got into the Glade campaign almost two months ago &amp; have only had two surveys since &amp;that was very near the beginning. 

I know there can be long lulls between campaign offers but I thought there were usually a couple surveys a week or so?


----------



## astokes (Oct 11, 2012)

The surveys are very random. Sometimes they will all come at once.

I usually check every couple days.


----------



## Summer (Oct 11, 2012)

I joined the Loreal testing panel thing and I got a message that I would get a username and pw emailed to me but I never got it. Does it take a few days? I just joined yesterday. Anyone know?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally located the glade expressions at target. They were offering free refills w/ purchase of starter kits, so I wound up w/ lots of free items. I look fwd to trying them, I just have to decide where to put them. I got into the Burt's bee campaign today, so that will be fun too. I love bzz.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

Got in on Burt's Bees! Excited for that!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't had any new surveys since signing up about a month ago. No campaigns for me yet.

But I have tried the burts bees night hydrating cream (got it in the fall allure beauty box) and I liked it quite a bit. it smells interesting. i have pretty dry skin and it definitely helped. but i suck at remembering to put stuff on at night so i just do it periodically. it's pretty thick though and a very large jar for what i was expecting


----------



## lunadust (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my paint kit today and its great! There was TWO free coupons in there (mistake?) and a complete set of paint color cards! The set of color sample cards is awesome to have!


----------



## Summer (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Summer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I joined the Loreal testing panel thing and I got a message that I would get a username and pw emailed to me but I never got it. Does it take a few days? I just joined yesterday. Anyone know?


 Anyone know??


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Summer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know??


Mine took several days before I received an email. I believe others had the same experience.


----------



## Summer (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine took several days before I received an email. I believe others had the same experience.


 Thank you! That's good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 12, 2012)

I got the Raley's/BelAir/NobHill Foods campaign, and it comes with loyalty cards that are pre-loaded with $5, a free loaf of artisan bread from the bakery department, and 200 extra loyalty points. If anyone wants one ( I have five) , just PM me.....


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got in on Burt's Bees! Excited for that!


 Me, too! I could be wrong, but I get the feeling that it's more than one product.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too! I could be wrong, but I get the feeling that it's more than one product.


 My invite said it has: 


 A full-size bottle of Burtâ€™s BeesÂ® Intense Hydration Cream Cleanser, Treatment Mask and Night Cream  
    â€¢    Samples and coupons to share with other dry skin sufferers

So it looks like 3 items.  I've got dry skin so this would have been really nice for me, Unfortunately it was full by the time I tried to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Oct 12, 2012)

Missed out on the Burt's Bees. If you're interested, 'Swaggable' is another new beta site that sends out products to review. http://swaggable.com/ Make sure you to check the products you're interested in trying and give them your shipping address. We can 'follow' each other there. The beauty and cosmetic category has mostly cream, lotion, and hair items now. I wonder if they send full sizes. A lot of Pangea and 100% Pure.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got in on Burt's Bees! Excited for that!


So bummed I didn't get this one. I am a Burt's Bees fanatic!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missed out on the Burt's Bees. If you're interested, 'Swaggable' is another new beta site that sends out products to review. http://swaggable.com/ Make sure you to check the products you're interested in trying and give them your shipping address. We can 'follow' each other there. The beauty and cosmetic category has mostly cream, lotion, and hair items now. I wonder if they send full sizes. A lot of Pangea and 100% Pure.


 With this website how do you get a product? I want to try that blow hair spray when it comes out on the site. I hit i want and said what product I had tried out that was similar.

It says they're coming out with music, clothing, apparel and accessories and a few others soon. 

I read a few reviews and it looks like it's samples for like makeup and with the food/drink it's full sized.


----------



## Totem (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been on the Swaggable waitlist for a little while and just received an email from them about openings in my area. I guess they just send out products and you review them on your Swaggable Facebook feed. I haven't received anything yet. We'll see.....


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh, I am so jealous!!




 I haven't gotten any campaigns and I have been on for 2 months with a score of 4.7


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So bummed I didn't get this one. I am a Burt's Bees fanatic!


 I wonder if they're sending coupons our way..want some? I'd be happy to give some to you! I probably have some in my regular stash..have to check later today!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 15, 2012)

Weird. I have starry eyes on two of my three open campaigns and a smiley on the other, I did the survey for the one that just closed, and my score has dropped from a 9.6 to an 8.0.

Why would that happen?


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. I have starry eyes on two of my three open campaigns and a smiley on the other, I did the survey for the one that just closed, and my score has dropped from a 9.6 to an 8.0.
> 
> Why would that happen?


 Do you have a bunch of new surveys up? My score drops .3 for every survey I haven't taken yet.


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone has extra Burt's Bees coupons I'd _love_ to have a couple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

I got the Green Mountain Coffee bzzkit today! Here's what's inside (using a spoiler just in case!).

- Official BzzGuide

- Booklet of $1-off coupons

- 3 Organic House Blend coffee packets with additional coupons inside


----------



## lovepink (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow!  That looks great!  make sure to post feedback via here or your blog!  I would be interested in how it is!  (I have tried Green Mountain in K cups) Enjoy!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the Green Mountain Coffee bzzkit today! Here's what's inside (using a spoiler just in case!).


- Official BzzGuide

- Booklet of $1-off coupons

- 3 Organic House Blend coffee packets with additional coupons inside


----------



## Annelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. I have starry eyes on two of my three open campaigns and a smiley on the other, I did the survey for the one that just closed, and my score has dropped from a 9.6 to an 8.0.
> 
> Why would that happen?


 I read somewhere in their FAQs when they first switched to BzzScore, that if it can go up/down based on how much activity you do per campaign.  My guess is, for example, if they were looking for 5 Bzz's, and you gave 4, then it'll go down, and if you give 6, it'll go up.


----------



## juk723 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just checked "My Shipments" and it shows my Burt's Bee's campaign just shipped out today!


----------



## juk723 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked "My Shipments" and it shows my Burt's Bee's campaign just shipped out today!


 
ok, so here's my Box for the Burt's Bees Campaign.

They shipped 10/19/12 and I received it today, 10/23/12!!





3 Full size products &amp; 11 sample blisters: 6 Night cream &amp; 5 day lotion. 

On the Back of the Blister sample is a $3 off coupon for the Intense Hydration line. 





close up pics of the 3 full size products.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great! I hope mine arrives soon!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice! Those are pretty big bottles! Let us know how you like the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Burt's Bees products look great! Hoping mine arrive soon. I was just looking at my account and I have been a BzzAgent since 2007 and I have participated in 61 campaigns.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 23, 2012)

No packages for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But hopefully they'll get here this week.

Burt's BeesÂ® Intense Hydration 10/10/2012 Shipped via U.S. Mail on 10/19/2012 Green Mountain CoffeeÂ® Fair Trade 10/01/2012 Shipped via U.S. Mail on 10/12/2012


----------



## juk723 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Burt's Bees products look great! Hoping mine arrive soon. I was just looking at my account and I have been a BzzAgent since 2007 and I have participated in 61 campaigns.


 
Holy Smokes!!! I wish I would have known about BzzAgent for as long as you have!

I live in NW Indiana (an hour outside of Chicago) btw-for those wondering about shipping time.


----------



## Summer (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bzz isn't studies, it's word of mouth advertising campaigns.  You have to tell people about the product and write reports back to Bzz.  Then at the end of the campaign you do the follow-up survey.  I don't know if they're still doing the honey-combs, but you would move up the ranks by turning in reports and surveys.  The higher up the ranks the earlier you get offered campaigns.  I gave up on them ages ago because I found better stuff!  LOL!
> 
> ...


 I signed up for the Loreal, I never got an email with my username/ pw and, ever since I signed up I have been getting random calls from 2 phone numbers on my cell phone. I looked up the numbers on a board to report things such as this and those two numbers have complaints about them. Anyone else been having this problem???


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, I wish I'd been offered the Burt's Bees campaign! I've only been offered the Hidden Valley Ranch one since I joined.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to know, I'm only about 3 hrs away from you in Grand Rapids so I should be getting mine tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 23, 2012)

Got my Green Mountain Coffee campaign yesterday! Now,.just waiting on Burt's .Bees!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my Green Mountain Bzzkit...I love the Wild Blueberry one!





(12 K-cups, coupons, and BzzGuide.)


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Summer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the Loreal, I never got an email with my username/ pw and, ever since I signed up I have been getting random calls from 2 phone numbers on my cell phone. I looked up the numbers on a board to report things such as this and those two numbers have complaints about them. Anyone else been having this problem???


 I think that may just be a coincidence? Email L'oreal about your user information though. I can't be sure how long you've waited for that email but it took about two weeks for me to get mine with a little bit of prodding. As for your random phone calls, I don't think they're connected...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that may just be a coincidence? Email L'oreal about your user information though. I can't be sure how long you've waited for that email but it took about two weeks for me to get mine with a little bit of prodding. As for your random phone calls, I don't think they're connected...


 It took about 16 days for me to get info and I didn't bother them at all.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 26, 2012)

> I just received my Burt's Bees bzzkit today. The full-size products are huge! (Granted, I use sample size for almost everything, so my perspective is probably skewed now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I got 5 of each kind of theÂ sample pods, so I wonder if you accidentally got an extra. I think they are great, with the sample/coupon combo for friends. This is the most generous campaign I've received so far. I did four campaignsÂ simultaneously previous to this one. I don't know if they ever send out variations, but my products were the same as yours. I already really like the brand, so I am excited.


 I hope mine comes soon. I'm very excited for this campaign! I've used Burt's Bees in the past, but haven't tried much in their facial skincare lines.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received my Burt's Bees bzzkit today. The full-size products are huge! (Granted, I use sample size for almost everything, so my perspective is probably skewed now.
> ...


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone get a invite for the gold toe socks? I'd love to try that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a thing for cutesy socks lol


----------



## PineappleChick (Oct 26, 2012)

I have only been invited to the Burt's Bees one. I wish I had received the Gold Toe one, those are the types of socks I use everyday.


----------



## juk723 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just received my Burt's Bees bzzkit today. The full-size products are huge! (Granted, I use sample size for almost everything, so my perspective is probably skewed now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I got 5 of each kind of the sample pods, so I wonder if you accidentally got an extra. I think they are great, with the sample/coupon combo for friends. This is the most generous campaign I've received so far. I did four campaigns simultaneously previous to this one. I don't know if they ever send out variations, but my products were the same as yours. I already really like the brand, so I am excited.


 I tried the Cleanser for the past 3 days. It's heavily fragranced and for being a cream cleanser toting hydration benefits, I find it a bit stripping? 

I've used it to cleanse make-up'd skin and non-makeup'd skin and both had the same effect of stripping my skin. 

Also-I still had some residue from my makeup after cleansing by testing with a toner &amp; cotton pad afterwards. 

I haven't tried it with my Clarisonic. I usually use a gel based cleanser and have pretty normal/combination skin.

So...I'm still on the fence about this cleanser. I don't hate it but clearly I don't love it....


----------



## Souly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get a invite for the gold toe socks?
> 
> I'd love to try that one
> ...


 I did. I think its men socks though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got the alexia campaign. They have really good sweet potato fries


----------



## Souly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried the Cleanser for the past 3 days. It's heavily fragranced and for being a cream cleanser toting hydration benefits, I find it a bit stripping?
> ...


 All Burts bees skincare smells strong to me.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 26, 2012)

I have not gotten any invites lately. I am only on the Smartfoods one right now and those were not very good, at least the big bag, no on would eat it. It was cheddar buffalo. The other flavors were ok.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 26, 2012)

I just got invited to a Private Selection campaign for Kroger/Fry's.

That puts me in 3 right now, including the coffee k-cups one and the burt's bees face products. I want the socks though!!

I haven't tried the coffee yet since I have to limit caffeine to before noonish otherwise I'm up forever. Haven't received Burt's Bees  yet.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 26, 2012)

I just got into the Alexia premium frozen foods campaign.

I tried the Burt's Bees Cleanser and Night Cream last night. The smell is a little strong, but I didn't mind because it wasn't perfumey to me, more fruit/herb. I can see how the cleanser might feel stripping, but I didn't have any residue after using it. And I put the night cream on afterward. My skin feels very soft as of this morning.

We just ran out of the gum from my Dentyne Split 2 Fit campaign. I liked always having gum around. This campaign didn't come with coupons, I don't believe...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone applied to the 3M or Soda Stream houseparty?

I've never gotten into a houseparty before, but I'd love to host either of those. I try to only apply to house parties that I know I really want to host. But usually those are the one's everyone applies for so I usually never get them.


----------



## becarr50 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my Green Mountain Bzzkit...I love the Wild Blueberry one!
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh, yes! The wild blueberry is amazing. Sounds weird, but tastes really good.


----------



## page5 (Oct 27, 2012)

I love making iced coffee and ice tea with my keurig. Just fill your glass with ice and make the coffee or tea using the 4 or 6 oz selection. Liquid creamer for the coffee. Yum. I don't like my coffee or tea sweet so I skip the sweetener. I've experimented with coffee flavors/strengths and creamers enough that I like my concoctions better than Starbucks.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 29, 2012)

Did anyone get into the soda stream party? I was hoping to get into it and I didn't.

Hoping to get into the 3M party though. I've applied to like 10 parties and never got one. I do everything they ask too, make a video, post a topic, post it to facebook and twitter ect.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 29, 2012)

Has anyone gotten anything off swaggable?

I just got invited to try some hand and body cream. I think the invites are random. Like bzz agent.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been a bad bzzer. I didn't finish bzzing about the Strivectin. It was afraid my score would drop but it didn't! And I just got in on eukanuba. Happy i got a pet one finally.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm curious, how many times do all of you normally do Bzzreports on the items?


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2012)

I got the Soda Stream House Party!


----------



## JessP (Oct 29, 2012)

How do you get/apply for these house parties?


----------



## wadedl (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you get/apply for these house parties?


 This website.

https://www.houseparty.com/


----------



## JessP (Oct 29, 2012)

> This website. https://www.houseparty.com/


 Oh wow! Thanks for sharing - I was getting so confused lol.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my Burt's Bees BzzKit - Anyone want a set of samples? PM me! I'll send you guys two 4.2g cardboard pockets of the day and night intense hydration creams, and each package has a $3.00 off coupon on it. Let me know!  

You guys wiped me out!  Thanks for the response!!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Burt's Bees BzzKit - Anyone want a set of samples? PM me! I'll send you guys two 4.2g cardboard pockets of the day and night intense hydration creams, and each package has a $3.00 off coupon on it. Let me know!


 PM'ed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PineappleChick (Oct 29, 2012)

I just got the Burt's Bees kit today. I'm going to start using everything tonight and see how it works out for me.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh Man, I tried to get the soda stream house party, and I didnt get it.  I've actually been being turned down for a lot of them lately.  I wonder if its because I didnt do a good job on on the Kuerig Vue House Party (I submitted my group photo late).


----------



## Kirari (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious, how many times do all of you normally do Bzzreports on the items?


 I usually submit about 4 or 5.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Man, I tried to get the soda stream house party, and I didnt get it.  I've actually been being turned down for a lot of them lately.  I wonder if its because I didnt do a good job on on the Kuerig Vue House Party (I submitted my group photo late).


 I've been turned down for every one I've applied for. I do everything they ask, even making a video to submit in. So it might not be because of just that.

I applied for both the Vue and Soda Stream and didn't get either.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 31, 2012)

help ladies!

i've been a bzz agent for a few months but have not been chosen for anything. i log on everyday and ther are never any surveys for me to do....any secrets you can help with? i'm jelly over all your pics and goodies!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> help ladies!
> 
> i've been a bzz agent for a few months but have not been chosen for anything. i log on everyday and ther are never any surveys for me to do....any secrets you can help with? i'm jelly over all your pics and goodies!


 Same! I feel as if I'm totally missing something here 




 I answer all of the survey questions honestly but I've never as much gotten any type of notification to be considered for anything! Stinks!


----------



## Annelle (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> help ladies!
> 
> i've been a bzz agent for a few months but have not been chosen for anything. i log on everyday and ther are never any surveys for me to do....any secrets you can help with? i'm jelly over all your pics and goodies!


 The surveys seem to usually be random (one every once in a while) or all at once (suddenly there's like 20 surveys to fill out) based upon whenever Bzz starts up their new campaigns.

It's like that for everybody, it's not like some of us log in and there's 5 new surveys every day.  Even regular Bzzers will have a few months between invite sprees, so like i've said in the past, if it's only been a few months, I wouldn't be too concerned.  A few times a year, they'll have a campaign that's for anybody and everybody with tons of people getting invites (like the gum and candy ones they had) and you'll be able to get into your first campaign to kickstart your bzzscore.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 1, 2012)

Apparently I got my Burt's Bees kit sometime this week. I just found it inside today.. I guess my boyfriend forgot to tell me it arrived. My skin is oily, but the dermatologist I used to see (don't anymore because my insurance sucks and doesn't cover her) said it was because my skin is too dry.. so I am definitely looking forward to using this stuff! I love that their coupons are $3 off rather than typical $0.50 off.

I hope that the mask is better than Origin's Drink up mask because I'm sure the BB one is cheaper.

Yay!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 1, 2012)

I got my Burt's Bees Bzz kit yesterday..My mailman shoved and smashed the package into my box, but everything came out fine. Put up all my old cleansers(too many!) and used the BB one last night and the cream. I loved the scent of the cleanser, like orange peels to me and the cream was smooth and spread well. My face felt pretty good afterward! Definitely nice to get a better $ off coupon.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the increase coupon value is for the increased cost.  I checked out the product after seeing everyone getting it and they are like $15 and $18 so a $3 coupon makes it $12 and $15 which is less but still high priced for drug store imo.  I know Burt's Bees is more natural so I am not saying the cost is not justified but it is more than an item that is $5 which would probably have a $0.50 off coupon. 



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Burt's Bees Bzz kit yesterday..My mailman shoved and smashed the package into my box, but everything came out fine. Put up all my old cleansers(too many!) and used the BB one last night and the cream. I loved the scent of the cleanser, like orange peels to me and the cream was smooth and spread well. My face felt pretty good afterward! Definitely nice to get a better $ off coupon.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks! i'm just eager to get started!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 1, 2012)

i'm almost considering doing another account with my other email address just to see if anything is different. i wont though i dont want to be greedy. i guess i will just wait...sigh


----------



## Annelle (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm almost considering doing another account with my other email address just to see if anything is different. i wont though i dont want to be greedy. i guess i will just wait...sigh


 I personally wouldn't want to risk losing my free stuff when they realize that two different accounts want things sent to the same address.

On the bright side, and I think others can agree with me now on this, the invites usually come in swarms.  If you get one, you usually end up getting a few more within the next few weeks.  It's definitely not unusual to be doing 2-4 campaigns at once.  (but then it'll go quiet again for a few more months)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 2, 2012)

I think Annelle is right.. it was several months before my first invite and then I got several. I wonder if Bzz does that to weed people out and see who'll be dedicated and stick around.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone here do the Nerf Firevision Football campaign? My kids are interested in it so I'd love to know what you (and your kids) thought. Do they still use it? Is it soft? TIA!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've noticed that I get the usually one after another. So I first joined and got the Neutrogena campaign. Right after that was over I got the Keurig Brew Over Ice and right after that the Unreal Candy. But halfway through that I got the Glade one[so I had two going at the same time] It's been like 2 weeks since the Glade ended and I haven't gotten any invites[usually I get them like the same week my last campaign ended]


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2012)

I emailed Jono personally to ask about that because my husband and I have been Bzzagents since before we got married, and I was wondering if it would affect our campaign invites now that we share the same address. He said it should be fine, but my case is definitely unique. We almost always get different campaigns because our survey results are different. 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to risk losing my free stuff when they realize that two different accounts want things sent to the same address.
> 
> On the bright side, and I think others can agree with me now on this, the invites usually come in swarms.  If you get one, you usually end up getting a few more within the next few weeks.  It's definitely not unusual to be doing 2-4 campaigns at once.  (but then it'll go quiet again for a few more months)


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes the ball is soft and very light and easy to see when you're wearing a pair of glasses they include with the package. Apparently you can see the ball from 100ft away!

My 7 and 10 y/o cousins are still playing with it almost every day.



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone here do the Nerf Firevision Football campaign? My kids are interested in it so I'd love to know what you (and your kids) thought. Do they still use it? Is it soft? TIA!


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm almost considering doing another account with my other email address just to see if anything is different. i wont though i dont want to be greedy. i guess i will just wait...sigh


Sorry to be blunt (only not really sorry), but that is tacky.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the ball is soft and very light and easy to see when you're wearing a pair of glasses they include with the package. Apparently you can see the ball from 100ft away!
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 6, 2012)

I qualified and accepted the Meijer mounted picture one. It was sitting in my email this morning. I have a meijer really close and I figured I might as well accept it so that I can get some other campaigns in the future. My score is only a 4.8, I joined about 8 weeks or so ago, and this is my first campaign. The picture looks cool and it will be an easy small gift for my boyfriend for Christmas. He keeps asking me to get this picture of us printed from the statute of liberty so this will be a good opportunity. It said you get 1 free 5x7 mounted picture. I've never experienced meijer photo or such item before, so it will be cool to try.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got my second Bzz campaign, the Green Mountain Coffee Wellness Collection.  I'm excited, as I love my coffee!

My current BzzScore is 6.5, and the only other campaign I've gotten was Glade.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 6, 2012)

I got in on the coffee one as well.  I'm a real priss when it comes to my morning coffee so I hope this doesn't suck!  My buzz score is 6.5 and this is my first campaign!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 6, 2012)

Me too! In for the green mountain coffee campaign! I am an equal opportunity coffee lover so I'm SO excited for this one! I'm currently in the Burt's Bees one as well ;]


----------



## Souly (Nov 6, 2012)

Is anyone a member of she speaks? I just got accepted into the Torani Holiday Blogger Program. You get 2 bottles of their holiday syrups...yum.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 6, 2012)

Just from accepting the Meijer Bzz and tweeting about being accepted, my score already went from 4.8 to 7.8.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrendaKaye2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in on the coffee one as well.  I'm a real priss when it comes to my morning coffee so I hope this doesn't suck!  My buzz score is 6.5 and this is my first campaign!


 Keep in mind that Bzz wants to hear about good bzz AND bad bzz.  They'll appreciate you talking about it whether you like it or not, so don't be scared to tell Bzz (or your friends) if you get things you don't like.  They don't expect you to love everything, and they want you to be honest, so it won't hurt your account to not like a campaign you get into.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I haven't logged in for a while and didn't know there was a survey waiting.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone a member of she speaks? I just got accepted into the Torani Holiday Blogger Program. You get 2 bottles of their holiday syrups...yum.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 7, 2012)

Still no campaigns, going on being a member 2 months now. Not even any new surveys. Any tips or suggestions please? :icon_cry:


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no campaigns, going on being a member 2 months now. Not even any new surveys. Any tips or suggestions please?



Be patient.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no campaigns, going on being a member 2 months now. Not even any new surveys. Any tips or suggestions please?


 Be patient, they will come eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been a Bzzagent for almost half a year before getting a first campaign.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 8, 2012)

My score is down to 9.1. Just did my exit survey from Smartfood. C'mon surveys and invitations!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 8, 2012)

For houseparty parties do they usually invite more than they say they are picking and you just have to go on and respond before the spots fill up?

Also does anyone know what happened to the first soda stream party? They're doing a second one and it's only for people who applied the first time and didn't get in or for people who couldn't get their invites out quick enough to get a spot.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 9, 2012)

Just got invited to the Afrin campaign! I'm actually excited because I have severe allergies and pretty bad sinus problems year round, so I'll be looking forward to getting something I use all the time anyways.

So now I'm in 2!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 9, 2012)

Got in Afrin campaign the other day, that makes it 6 active campaigns I'm currently in.

Can't wait to try it because both my hubby and I have constant allergies, and he tends to often get colds on top of it too.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got into the Afrin campaign, which I look fwd to.  I love Afrin nasal spray anyway, and always use it to treat congestion when I get allergies or colds.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally in on my first campaign - Afrin! And I'm actually kind of excited


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally in on my first campaign - Afrin! And I'm actually kind of excited


I got in the Afrin campaign as well!  I've had awful allergies this year so I was pretty excited about getting in too.


----------



## snllama (Nov 9, 2012)

Afrin! Allergies have been awful the past few years. So Im excited.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 10, 2012)

Got into the afrin one but it filled up when I tried to accept. I went on earlier tonight and had no campaign invites, but I just checked my email and I had gotten it at like 1 pm.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Got into the afrin one but it filled up when I tried to accept. I went on earlier tonight and had no campaign invites, but I just checked my email and I had gotten it at like 1 pm.


 That was fast! I think invites only went out today.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was fast! I think invites only went out today.


 Yeah I'm not too bummed because it wasn't something I'd normally pick up to try. But I wouldn't have minded trying it out to review it.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm the same as everybody else... Just got the  Afrin... It's my first campaign after relentlessly waiting and waiting for months, so I think it's a good starting point. Not something I'd go bananas over, but it IS something I would genuinely try and review honestly and something I would even buy in the future if I find it effective, which is a good plus. I AM however bummed I didn't get the coffee one! I love love love coffee, and I live for my Keurig.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

I just got over a horrible cold and man, was I plugged up! Wish this campaign had been active, I really could have used the Afrin! Lol


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was fast! I think invites only went out today.


Nope, I got into it yesterday morning.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 11, 2012)

yay! i got chosen for the green mountian coffee ! and afrin but i was too late on the afrin one. my coffee has not shipped yet. i use green mountain all the time so this will be interesting to see how these samples taste!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, I got into it yesterday morning.


 Thats odd because it told me on Friday it had filled up when I tried to get into it.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats odd because it told me on Friday it had filled up when I tried to get into it.


I posted that response yesterday. I got the email Friday at about 930am central, so I was able to get in.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 12, 2012)

I got into Afrin too. Aren't we all going to be a clean nostrilled bunch.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 12, 2012)

Woo hoo, my first campaign is Afrin, hope we don't get a bunch of perfume samples this month!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you guys find your never selected for house parties?

I've applied to a bunch recently and got denied for all. Do you think they pick based on if you've hosted any parties or not?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2012)

Who else is bummed that they changed their BzzScore calculating algorithm?

Mine fell from 9.6 to 8.9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine went from a 9.5 to a 7.4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine went from a 10 (which it was at for a long time) to an 8.2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine went from 8.5 to 6.6. Bummer.

Side note - if anyone gets into the Claritin D campaign, let me know! It's the only allergy med that works for me and I'd love to know what the campaign entails!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine dropped as well. What's going on? I'm a 7.3 now.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who else is bummed that they changed their BzzScore calculating algorithm?
> 
> Mine fell from 9.6 to 8.9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sadness.... 8.8 to 8.2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine changed too, but I was just accepted into 2 new campaigns so I'm hoping I can make it go up again


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 13, 2012)

They changed the way they are calculating. I'm down from a 9.8 to an 8.8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

I jumped from a 6.8 to a 5.5 now. I'm still in 3 campaigns though, hopefully my score will be higher when I complete them.


----------



## brandarae (Nov 13, 2012)

Went from a 9.3 to a 7.6


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 13, 2012)

I went from 7.3 to 3.5 but I'm in 2 campaigns. I did some "bzzing" and jumped back up to 5.x something, so hopefully it will be up after the end of my campaigns and finishing them.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my coffee from Green Mountain today, looking forward to the morning for a change!


----------



## JoniLynn (Nov 14, 2012)

Every one is saying their score went down mine went up 6.5 to 6.8 ::shrugs:: And my last campaign was the glade and unreal candy.. Hmm


----------



## mermuse (Nov 14, 2012)

Did I miss where they said what the Afrin Bzzkit was actually going to contain?  I can't find it anywhere, but it's possible I'm just not looking in the right place.


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did I miss where they said what the Afrin Bzzkit was actually going to contain?  I can't find it anywhere, but it's possible I'm just not looking in the right place.


I couldn't find it anywhere either. I thought it just said coupons to pass out to people, I was quite confused too.


----------



## Pancua (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone get an invite for the COVERGIRL BLASTFLIPSTICK campaign?


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get an invite for the COVERGIRL BLASTFLIPSTICK campaign?


Nope D:


----------



## mermuse (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get an invite for the COVERGIRL BLASTFLIPSTICK campaign?


No, but I'm jealous.  : P


----------



## JessP (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, but I'm jealous.  : P


 Same here lol!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2012)

Nop and I'm jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I can somehow squeeze into this one when they send another wave of invites.


----------



## jkweck (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get an invite for the COVERGIRL BLASTFLIPSTICK campaign?


  I've been reading it....but no invite as of yet


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get an invite for the COVERGIRL BLASTFLIPSTICK campaign?


Yup. Just got it. Sooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## page5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the lipstick one too. Looks like a cool product-can't wait to try it out. I'm in seven campaigns right now - the most I've ever had at one time. I even turned down one campaign I was offered. My score took a dive to 7.7 with the new rating system. Even after I completed some surveys and campaign activities it only rose 0.1.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2012)

Yey I just got in too! I'm happy that we'll be receiving 3 different lipsticks to try, so we can mix and match ALL of them!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the lipstick campaign too!


----------



## Kirari (Nov 15, 2012)

I just got an invitation into the lipstick campaign.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Me too! I've been checking their home page everyday for the last two weeks. Glad I made it in to the Covergirl campaign!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't find it anywhere either. I thought it just said coupons to pass out to people, I was quite confused too.


 Three full-sized COVERGIRL *blast*flipsticks (in Stunner, Vixen and Minx)

Coupons to pass along as well.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three full-sized COVERGIRL *blast*flipsticks (in Stunner, Vixen and Minx)
> 
> Coupons to pass along as well.


 I got in! Pretty exciting. This is my second campaign, still waiting for the Afrin to come in which is my first. Excited to try these items out, especially the Covergirl


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 15, 2012)

I got this too. So excited!!! Now I'm in 3 campaigns.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm doing the covergirl one too. I'm excited, I always need new lip colors!

ETA: I just looked at the colors we're being given and two of them are REALLY cute and the other doesn't seem like my style, but I'll try em out!


----------



## xlisaa (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three full-sized COVERGIRL *blast*flipsticks (in Stunner, Vixen and Minx)
> 
> Coupons to pass along as well.


I meant the Afrin.. I wish I got into the CG campaign! Oh well.. lol


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Three full-sized COVERGIRL *blast*flipsticks (in Stunner, Vixen and Minx)
> 
> Coupons to pass along as well.


 awesome detective work! How'd you know? ;D


----------



## becarr50 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ditto. I want to know how you know what colors we are getting. So excited. This is my first makeup campaign from Bzzagent.

As far a new Bzzscores, mine only dropped from 8.3 to 8.1 so I'm not too disappointed. And right now, the CoverGirl campaign brings me up to 5 campaigns. I was worried that I wouldn't get the CoverGirl campaign because I already had so many.


----------



## Souly (Nov 15, 2012)

Goldtoe came today. It's mens socks &amp; boxers




 Hubby can use both but so not fair! They had pics of girl socks in their ads so I was hoping I would get some too. Oh well.

I did get into the covergirl campaign so I'm happy about that; The Alexia coupons came today too.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I want to know how you know what colors we are getting. So excited. This is my first makeup campaign from Bzzagent.
> 
> As far a new Bzzscores, mine only dropped from 8.3 to 8.1 so I'm not too disappointed. And right now, the CoverGirl campaign brings me up to 5 campaigns. I was worried that I wouldn't get the CoverGirl campaign because I already had so many.


 Weird, mine went up since the new scoring system from a 7.9 (a score that I've had FOREVER) to a 9.0 now ;]


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 15, 2012)

Even though my score plummeted by several points I managed to get the CG campaign! I am so psyched. Lip products are the only ones I am an even worse fiend about than mascara, LOL.

I was pretty excited about Strivectin but never ended up getting quite the results I'd hoped for. I do think the eye serum worked pretty well though, because since I have switched to something else for a while I now seem to be seeing a (not good) difference from when I was using it.

Anyway, hooray for THREE new lippies to try! Kind of like six since they are flipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahElizSS (Nov 15, 2012)

Got an invite for the CG lipsticks but it was already full! Sad day!!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 15, 2012)

I also got in the CG campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kind of hoping they branch out to other brands.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm doing the covergirl one too. I'm excited, I always need new lip colors!

ETA: I just looked at the colors we're being given and two of them are REALLY cute and the other doesn't seem like my style, but I'll try em out! 

Let me guess it's the brown-ish one you're talking about. I don't care much for it either, I don't know if I should be honest and still give it a try or to use it as a Christmas present for one of my darker-skinned girlfriends who would use this as her nude color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I want to know how you know what colors we are getting.


 Go to the campaign page and then click on the tab that says "What's in my Bzzkit?". Here are the color previews of the three from the CG site:





Above: Minx





Above: Stunner





Above: Vixen


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 15, 2012)

That brown is dark. Why not share it with a friend who can use it...and then buzz about it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 15, 2012)

(I am looking at swatches on people's lips. I am horrible at linking from my iPad but evidently a lot of people got the Minx in Glossybox.) Vixen will be my best bet by far. Whatever doesn't work will be given to someone who can use it and I will share their feedback too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2012)

I got into the CG one, too. Excited! I haven't had a makeup campaign since the Natureluxe one well over a year ago. 

I'll try all three shades, though I don't think the brown will work for me...it can't hurt to try it.Maybe it will be nice combined with other products...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Let me guess it's the brown-ish one you're talking about. I don't care much for it either, I don't know if I should be honest and still give it a try or to use it as a Christmas present for one of my darker-skinned girlfriends who would use this as her nude color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep yep! Let me know what you decide, I may pass it on to a friend who could use it too! and then get her opinion on it, of course!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 16, 2012)

I got into the CoverGirl campaign, too. i do always make sure to try the products so as to give genuine reports. That being said, I don't think it would be wrong to give one of the lipsticks away if it's beyond not your color (I am pretty adventurous with lipstick, at least to try; I've tried brown and orange and everything else. Brown and anything close to orange make me look ill or like I don't use a mirror) as long as you give at least one of the shades a decent shot. I think for the purposes of BzzCampaigns, a decent shot would include wearing it on your lips, not just swatching like we do with our subs sometimes (that, of course, we have every right to do). Just my opinion. And I agree with earlier posts about giving to a friend and get their feedback, like we do when they specifically provide us with samples for our friends.

Vixen looks like my kind of color. Stunner would look good on my mom. Minx would work for several of my friends.

My other current campaigns are Burt's Bees and Alexia. The Night Cream is my favorite of the Burt's Bees stuff I received; my skin looks better immediately, and it absorbs quickly. I think half of people will not like the scent; very herbal. I still need to try the Alexia; I have Waffle Fries and Sweet Potato Fries in my freezer right now.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome detective work! How'd you know? ;D


 It was under the little tab with the title "What's in My Bzzkit" after you click on the campaign picture it should be located somewhere below it.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sooo sad, no CG for me, but I did get the Afrin. I wish I got the lippie, if anyone gets the brown(Minx) and wants a home for it, please consider me, lol. If I get a free Afrin, I will send it to you, LOL!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sooo sad, no CG for me, but I did get the Afrin. I wish I got the lippie, if anyone gets the brown(Minx) and wants a home for it, please consider me, lol. If I get a free Afrin, I will send it to you, LOL!


 I had a look at your trade list, and unless I change my mind when I see Minx, I would totally trade it for your Glossybox lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use mine  almost everyday and I would love a spare!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2012)

Randomness i just got into the Stella Artois campaign! It's not a beauty or makeup one but I will take it! Happy to get one since my last was the Unreal and Glade.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 21, 2012)

I got my Afrin kit today. It's a bottle of their nasal spray and some $3 off coupons.

I'm not fully into taking medication if I can help it, but I have been a bit congested and figured it would be worth a shot.  I did notice it does an amazing job of clearing my nostrils immediately, but it doesn't address the bigger issue and feeling of congestion in my head.  Anyway, I just wanted to point out to you guys to make sure to read the packaging since it tells you that you are not to use this more than three days in a row, more than twice a day.  It seems to be more of an occasional use item as apparently it doesn't truly solve the problem and can lead to recongestion and dependency which I started researching online.

So enjoy, but please be careful that you don't end up trying to use it too often and cause yourself any issues.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Randomness i just got into the Stella Artois campaign! It's not a beauty or makeup one but I will take it! Happy to get one since my last was the Unreal and Glade.


 Hah, that's cool.  I was wondering if that beer survey related to any beer campaigns, and I guess it did.  I presume you'll be getting coupons or something.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2012)

I wish I had the Afrin on vacation. I got into the Stella Campaign as well. I think it said we just get a chalice. I hope they send 2!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hah, that's cool.  I was wondering if that beer survey related to any beer campaigns, and I guess it did.  I presume you'll be getting coupons or something.


 I got into it too! What they're giving you is a Stella Atrios(?) chalace and you have to buy the beer yourself. They'res a 9 step process to pouring the beer which I think they want you to try out. You basically clean the glass, pour the beer,scrape the foam off the top and then drink it. But they claim the chalace helps let the beer breathe and change flavors a bit.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm willing to give it a shot.  I drink Stella Artois and usually from the tap and the bartender puts it in a pint glass.  I feel like to tastes "skunky" that way.  I prefer it out of a bottle and it will be interesting to try the "chalice."  Haha that is a funny word.   I feel all Game of Thrones ish.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm willing to give it a shot.  I drink Stella Artois and usually from the tap and the bartender puts it in a pint glass.  I feel like to tastes "skunky" that way.  I prefer it out of a bottle and it will be interesting to try the "chalice."  Haha that is a funny word.   I feel all Game of Thrones ish.


 Game of Throne ish,


----------



## murflegirl (Nov 25, 2012)

Got my Covergirl bzzkit this weekend! Excited to try out lots of different lip looks. If anyone wants me to pass along the coupons, PM me and I can send some to you.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 26, 2012)

just got in the Stella Artois one--hope the outside packaging doesn't scream 'beer chalice' lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

> just got in the Stella Artois one--hope the outside packaging doesn't scream 'beer chalice' lol


 Lol, I just got in the Stella Artois campaign, too. Am I the only one excited to drink beer for a consumer testing panel?


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I just got in the Stella Artois campaign, too. Am I the only one excited to drink beer for a consumer testing panel?


 seriously sounds awesome to me! "it's not a cup, it's a chalice"


----------



## mermuse (Nov 26, 2012)

Yay! I just got the invite for Stella too.  I'm excited about the Stella chalice.  It's def a preferred easy drinking beer with me and the bf, and I'm curious to see how different it can be poured properly.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 26, 2012)

Gold Toe Campaign





Mens socks! I was so hoping it would be Womens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also sent 3 pairs of boxers.

I just got this from she speaks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my Covergirl BzzKit yesterday! I wore the pink shade today and loved it!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

> I got my Covergirl BzzKit yesterday! I wore the pink shade today and loved it!


 Awesome, I can hardly wait for mine! I received my free Afrin No Drip the other day, but I haven't tried it yet. I got into a Stella Artois campaign today. My family is loving the sweet potato fries from Alexia. The Burt's Bees stuff is pretty good, the night cream being the best of the samples, in my opinion. My brother really likes the day lotion and the night cream, especially because they absorb quickly. I gave my mom the rest of the CoverGirl/Olay foundation from a few campaigns ago and she is totally in love with it. It felt nice, but was too yellow for me. Apparently it's the perfect color for Mom.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

> I got into it too! What they're giving you is a Stella Atrios(?) chalace and you have to buy the beer yourself. They'res a 9 step process to pouring the beer which I think they want you to try out. You basically clean the glass, pour the beer,scrape the foam off the top and then drink it. But they claim the chalace helps let the beer breathe and change flavors a bit.


 We hardly ever buy beer, and we happen to have a pack of Stella in the house right now, so that's the main reason I agreed to the campaign. Might as well drink it from a chalice! (Has anyone seen the old movie The Court Jester with Danny Kaye? There's a whole scene where he's using a rhyme to remember which cup has the poison in it. "The chalice with the palace has the brew that is true...")


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Covergirl BzzKit yesterday! I wore the pink shade today and loved it!
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Has anyone seen the old movie The Court Jester with Danny Kaye? There's a whole scene where he's using a rhyme to remember which cup has the poison in it. "The chalice with the palace has the brew that is true...")


 AHAH! Yes!  I saw this when I was young and could never remember what movie it was.  I still remembered that part very well, though, and I recently figured out that it's from that movie.

"The pellet with the poison's in the flagon with the dragon; the vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true," was the part I always remembered.  This was after the chalice from the palace broke.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 27, 2012)

The flipsticks look very different to me in person. So far I have tried the brown and I am surprised that I can get away with it as long as I have the gold side over it (just the chocolate alone is way to dark). The pink looks very pretty and is the type of color that typically looks nice on me. Although I have yet to try it, the orange one kind of scares me. :icon_eek:


----------



## murflegirl (Nov 27, 2012)

I want a guldang beer chalice. I'm a little jealous, ahahahah


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHAH! Yes!  I saw this when I was young and could never remember what movie it was.  I still remembered that part very well, though, and I recently figured out that it's from that movie.
> ...


  haha, I think I'll use the chalice for root beer after the beer is gone.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my Covergirl Flipsticks and I have to say I can wear them all. I have to be careful with the brown but with the other color over it, it's no problem. I adore Vixen. I might purchase more of these.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a guldang beer chalice. I'm a little jealous, ahahahah


 I'm more jealous of your Cover Girl stuff.  I have no idea how my makeup overspending didn't ring alarm bells to qualify me for that one.  : p


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 28, 2012)

If anyone wants any Afrin coupons, let me know! I have wayyy more than I know what to do with!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 29, 2012)

CoverGirl Flipstick in Vixen, the only shade I've tried so far from my free BzzKit.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

Sleepy Kat, love that shade on you!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Nov 29, 2012)

Vixen looks awesome on you sleepykat! I'm waiting for mine in the mail and I can't wait!

I got into the Afrin one as well, which is good for my hubby because he is always congested. Thanks for the heads up about the usage mermuse!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 29, 2012)

> Vixen looks awesome on you sleepykat! I'm waiting for mine in the mail and I can't wait! I got into the Afrin one as well, which is good for my hubby because he is always congested.Â Thanks for the heads up about the usage mermuse!





> Sleepy Kat, love that shade on you!


 Thanks, ladies! I'm very happy with it. I think I will see what the lighter shade looks like tomorrow on its own. One if the reviews on BzzAgent.com said it wore off quickly, but mine was long lasting. I wonder if it depends on the shade. Vixen stained my lips a little, in the good way. I tried the Afrin yesterday and I somehow managed to screw it up! I still am not sure what I did wrong, but it kept dripping into my throat and I could taste it on the back of my tongue and it was disgusting. I tried it again tonight because I have had good results with nasal spray before (Flonase got rid of most of my allergies), so I figured it was probably user error. No dripping this time, and my airways feel much clearer. To be graphic, it doesn't feel like it got rid of the mucus, but it feels like it opened up the nasal passages. Maybe it reduced swelling?


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 29, 2012)

> The pink shades are my favorite. The coral and gold are nice, but I do think the coral is a bit bright for me on its own for daily use (but lovely for special occasions!) The brown shades won't work for me at all but I am finding them a good home where they'll be loved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm jealous of your Burt's Bees! I wanted that one, but I got the last Burt's Bees one, so can't complain. Sad I missed out on the foundation, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Vixen was love at first sight. I'm really curious about the one called Stunner, but most of the pics look fairly orange, which makes me look ill. I'm sending Minx to one of the ladies on here. I'm hoping she'll post a photo; I want to see someone rockin' the brown and gold. Yes, I'm very happy with the Burt's Bees. I ended up giving the night cream to my brother because he really liked the sample. I guess we're sharing germs, 'cause I had already used it for a week or two. There is a lot of product in that jar! My friends really wanted the samples and coupons, so it was easy to Bzz about. I thought I would really enjoy the CoverGirl/Olay foundation, but I did not. At least Mom loves it. I didn't expect anything good from the Alexia frozen sides, but we are loving them.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 29, 2012)

I received the BUrts Bees night hydration lotion in my Allure Fall Beauty Box. I didn't think I would like it, but I've been finally using it every night. It's so great! I used it on and off since I got my box, but have been using it pretty strictly for over a month and the jar is still practically full.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 29, 2012)

Gosh! There's a ton of surveys up now.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm more jealous of your Cover Girl stuff.  I have no idea how my makeup overspending didn't ring alarm bells to qualify me for that one.  : p


 Do you want coupons?? I'll totes send you some!


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes from bzz agent before you start getting stuff? I just signed up yesterday and I did all the surveys so I was wondering when I can expect to get some stuff.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm more jealous of your Cover Girl stuff.  I have no idea how my makeup overspending didn't ring alarm bells to qualify me for that one.  : p


 I hope i get some Cover Girl stuff!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gosh! There's a ton of surveys up now.


 I don't have a single one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you want coupons?? I'll totes send you some!


 That's so nice of you!  I just would want to be 100% sure that I'd use them which is not entirely likely at this point.  How much are the coupons for, and are they for just the flip sticks that you got?  When do they expire?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriTG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes from bzz agent before you start getting stuff? I just signed up yesterday and I did all the surveys so I was wondering when I can expect to get some stuff.


 I didn't get my first campaign for 11 months, but from what I've heard that's super uncommon.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriTG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes from bzz agent before you start getting stuff? I just signed up yesterday and I did all the surveys so I was wondering when I can expect to get some stuff.


 I got my first campaign about 2 or 3 months after joining. It all depends on the criteria for the product, its not so much about how long you've been signed up. Obviously if you have a high bzzscore you have a better chance at getting campaigns but I don't think it matters TOO much. They do sooo many campaigns, you are bound to get something sooner or later. I think I've done about 10 or so in less than a year.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 1, 2012)

Plus, once you finally get a campaign, they keep coming. I waited several months, got an invite and have done 4-5 now since joining in April/May of this year? Just hang tight and don't be discouraged. You'll get an invite eventually and be good to go.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello ladies, I have extra cover girl coupons for $2 off the blast flipstick lipcolor if you are interested! If you want to send me a PM, we can work out the details! (A stamped self addressed envelope sent to me) ;]


----------



## stellar136 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been a member of Bzz agent fir over a year and have had lots Of great campaigns. I am a foodie and really loved the unreal candy. I just finished some surveys on the site but haven't had a campaign for a while


----------



## juk723 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just got the Stella Chalice in the mail today. Fast ship times and glass fully intact  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 4, 2012)

Did the chalice come with any coupons, or is it totally buy your own beer?


----------



## juk723 (Dec 4, 2012)

No



> Did the chalice come with any coupons, or is it totally buy your own beer?


 No coupons...just a lot of bubble wrap to pop and photo pamphlet ....gotta get out and buy some Beer


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 4, 2012)

Did the chalice come with any coupons, or is it totally buy your own beer?


----------



## mermuse (Dec 4, 2012)

It would have been nice to get some beer coupons to go with it, but I am thinking since I've never seen or heard of a beer coupon that there's probably some legal reason preventing it at the very least in enough states that they didn't send out any to anyone.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 4, 2012)

Beer and liquor rules vary state to state. I know in my state (WA) we don't have coupons but we are able to use rebates.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 4, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It would have been nice to get some beer coupons to go with it, but I am thinking since I've never seen or heard of a beer coupon that there's probably some legal reason preventing it at the very least in enough states that they didn't send out any to anyone.

 
They had beer coupons at the grocery store last week for Guinness but normally they have coupons for something else. The same day they had buy this beer (forgot which one) and take $2.00 off fresh fruit.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had beer coupons at the grocery store last week for Guinness but normally they have coupons for something else. The same day they had buy this beer (forgot which one) and take $2.00 off fresh fruit.


 Buy beer, get cheap fruit sounds like my kind of deal!  Hah!

I don't know what's up with them not sending any coupons with the glass.  I can't find any solid info easily online about beer coupons.  I want to give them an excuse for not sending any.


----------



## astokes (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission says it's illegal.
> 
> ...


 Ok, that makes sense that it would vary by state and the easiest way to tackle that would be not distributing coupons.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, that makes sense that it would vary by state and the easiest way to tackle that would be not distributing coupons.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the info.


Yeah, I think on the last alcohol related campaign they sent out rebates and limited it only to states where that was legal.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm...I haven't gotten anything yet. I hope I get something soon! And I hope it's makeup! lol



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get my first campaign for 11 months, but from what I've heard that's super uncommon.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 5, 2012)

> Hmmm...I haven't gotten anything yet. I hope I get something soon! And I hope it's makeup! lol


 While the beauty related campaigns are always fun, I really like the other ones I've participated in. The variety is nice and the campaigns offered are for things I'd normally use anyway...which means the coupons come in handy!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2012)

I got my chalice in the mail today!  Have to go buy Stella this weekend to see how this 9 step process makes a difference...


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got a liquor survey, so here's to hoping CA is lenient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I think on the last alcohol related campaign they sent out rebates and limited it only to states where that was legal.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a liquor survey, so here's to hoping CA is lenient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You might get lucky! I know my state doesn't let me do ANYTHING. Its annoying.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 6, 2012)

I know in WA state, I'm seeing more rebates for liquor since privatizing sales. The chalice will be going to my friend's house with me for a football night, since I keep a dry house now. Have to be considerate and conscientious of people in recovery. : ) I imagine my friends will be cracking up as I try to compete the proper pour practice lol. I'll just toss some pretzels at them and enjoy my chalice!


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 6, 2012)

Man I hope it doesn't take that long for me!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up!!! I'm part of loreal consumer testing but have yet to be picked for anything. In over a year I have not qualified for anything lol


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 6, 2012)

That's true too. I just thought it would be fun to get some free makeup or creams to test. Soon I'm gonna have to put up some new pics and you guys can tell me what you think!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While the beauty related campaigns are always fun, I really like the other ones I've participated in. The variety is nice and the campaigns offered are for things I'd normally use anyway...which means the coupons come in handy!


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 6, 2012)

We have State Stores so that wouldn't work here in PA.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know in WA state, I'm seeing more rebates for liquor since privatizing sales. The chalice will be going to my friend's house with me for a football night, since I keep a dry house now. Have to be considerate and conscientious of people in recovery. : ) I imagine my friends will be cracking up as I try to compete the proper pour practice lol. I'll just toss some pretzels at them and enjoy my chalice!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guy I don't know where else to post this but I have a question, on the L'Oreal testing panel I used to get survey this a few times a week not its been months and nothing! Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guy I don't know where else to post this but I have a question, on the L'Oreal testing panel I used to get survey this a few times a week not its been months and nothing! Is anyone else having this issue?


 There is a forum for this topic where more ladies have been getting surveys but I am on the same boat as you.  No surveys or anything for a while. =(  I have only done ONE test so far.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guy I don't know where else to post this but I have a question, on the L'Oreal testing panel I used to get survey this a few times a week not its been months and nothing! Is anyone else having this issue?


Nothing for a long time for me either.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got into the Hendrick's Gin campaign.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to get into more campaigns. I was in the Afrin campaign and that was awesome!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into the Hendrick's Gin campaign.


 Woohoo! Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> drinks on me!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nothing for a long time for me either.


 Me too - I would imagine that it's the end of the calendar year, so maybe things are slowing down  project-wise on their side? Hoping things pick back up in the new year.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

My last was the unreal and glade, I hope I get one soon


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 7, 2012)

I got an invite for the Hendricks Gin campaign, but it was full by the time I looked at it. I'm not too disappointed on this one. It did say that it was only open to certain states that would allow the rebate. Perhaps Stella Artois was open to all states and therefore didn't send a coupon? Like I said, I don't go for the campaigns where you have to buy something, but it was a weird coincidence that we had a six pack in the house. I forgot to have my husband try the pouring ritual last night. (I'll taste it, but I typically don't like beer, so he will have to finish it.)


----------



## Amanda xo (Dec 7, 2012)

It depends on if you gave feedback on the campaigns you got into. I used to give a lot of feedback and answer the survey things. Then I did it a bit less, and quit getting invited into the campaigns..Except the ones you need to pay for.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 7, 2012)

I just completed a survey for hand cream. Just an fyi.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a Covergirl coupon left? I would love to try the product.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 8, 2012)

> Haha! I got mine today also!
> 
> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got the Stella Chalice in the mail today. Fast ship times and glass fully intact


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have a Covergirl coupon left? I would love to try the product.


 Me! PM me ;]


----------



## wadedl (Dec 8, 2012)

I got a campaign for Gin yesterday. It said the rebate will depend on the state you live in.


----------



## stellar136 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was looking through old emails and was invited to join the glade campaign but never saw the email... Boohoo. Lol Well I loved the unreal campaign, chocolate is my favorite


----------



## Annelle (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a campaign for Gin yesterday. It said the rebate will depend on the state you live in.


 I got that one too, but when I clicked "ok" on the second page of the survey, it turned into a "This Campaign is Full" doh.


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 9, 2012)

Wish they would send me something! lol



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just completed a survey for hand cream. Just an fyi.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Wish they would send me something! lol


 Me 2, my last was the unreal and glade not even a survey boohoo! Lol I really wanted the lipstick campaign but nothing ! Lol hopefully soon!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone who wanted the Stella Artois chalice can go here: http://m.stellaartois.young-america.com/ and enter the code CPPFXHM


----------



## mermuse (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who wanted the Stella Artois chalice can go here: http://m.stellaartois.young-america.com/ and enter the code CPPFXHM


 
I just tried this because my boyfriend really wanted one, and it said the offer code was "exhausted" already.  Poor, tired offer.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who wanted the Stella Artois chalice can go here: http://m.stellaartois.young-america.com/ and enter the code CPPFXHM


every state except texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2012)

I got a Draftmark Tap beer campaign today


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

Me too! I'm excited to try this system - sounds great!

ETA I just saw it's specific to San Diegans, so we lucked out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: *San Diego lucky*San Diegans, rejoice â€” you're one of the first to try the new Draftmark tap system. Keep in mind when spreading Bzz: your less lucky out-of-town friends probably don't have access yet, but feel free to share what's coming.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

I got in too!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I'm excited to try this system - sounds great!
> 
> ETA I just saw it's specific to San Diegans, so we lucked out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay!! I wonder why they've chosen SD for this? Although I'm not too concerned lol. I'll gladly be part of this group!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe Anheiser Busch is trying to break into the market more?  Our laid back beach vibe?  I don't know but I am happy to be included!  Funny how I have the Stella Artois and this one at the same time!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! I wonder why they've chosen SD for this? Although I'm not too concerned lol. I'll gladly be part of this group!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess San Diego is starting to get known for its beer according to a friend of mine. There are quite a few local breweries. They probably assume we drink lots of beer here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got invited to the neutrogena norwegian hand campaign! I love bzzagent, this is my second neutrogena campaign since joining.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 13, 2012)

I got in on it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got the Neutrogena one too!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

Got in on the hand cream one! Yay!


----------



## plutorayz (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!

After turning down the Afrin (I don't like nose sprays) and the Stella one (overly-pretentious beer that tastes disgusting, and also only one glass? pffft), I landed the Neutrogena hand cream. Good thing too, as I was running low on my hand cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got into the Neutrogena hand cream as well.  Looks like we get a 2oz for ourselves and possibly mini samples to give out.  I'm a lot more excited about being able to give people little samples as opposed to just talking about the product or giving coupons.  Should be good.  I'm always on the hunt for a good hand cream--especially one I can throw in my purse.  Even if this is a $4 or less product, I likely wouldn't have tried it otherwise.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in the hand cream campaign too. Very excited because I normally love Neutrogena products.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 13, 2012)

I too got into the Neutrogena hand cream campaign. I'm really excited -- this will be my first one, and I'm a hand cream addict!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so nice of you!  I just would want to be 100% sure that I'd use them which is not entirely likely at this point.  How much are the coupons for, and are they for just the flip sticks that you got?  When do they expire?


 I think they are for $3 off? I might be totally wrong. I can check at home! Not sure when they expire bc im at work.



> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have a Covergirl coupon left? I would love to try the product.


 I do! 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got invited to the neutrogena norwegian hand campaign! I love bzzagent, this is my second neutrogena campaign since joining.


 Me too! I'm psyched because I always need good hand cream, so does my mom.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

My hands are always super dry so I was really excited to get into Neutrogena campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually just finished a tube of Norwegian formula less than a week ago and didn't buy a new one yet so this campaign came just in time :3


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2012)

> I think they are for $3 off? I might be totally wrong. I can check at home! Not sure when they expire bc im at work. I do!Â  Me too! I'm psyched because I always need good hand cream, so does my mom.Â


 If I send you my address would you please send me a coupon?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2012)

I just had a survey on watching movies at home. I sadly didn't get into the hand cream.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a survey on watching movies at home. I sadly didn't get into the hand cream.


 Same x2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2012)

I got the hand cream too!  So excited as this makes 3 campaigns all at once (stella, draftmark and Neutrogena).  I tried the Norweigan hand cream in the past and found it greasy so will be interesting to see if the formula has changed/improved!


----------



## becarr50 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got into the Neutrogena Norwegian hand campaign. I've tried it in the past, but not in a long time. I'm hoping I love it more this time. I'll probably keep one and give one away. That makes for good buzz, right?


----------



## julian2410 (Dec 13, 2012)

hi everyone guess wat i am getting from www.bzzagent.com  a hand cream from neutrogena.. amazing right.. u should go ahead and join you will have the chance to try out cool new products 2..

Norwegian formula hand cream has been the best weapon in the fight agains damaged skin.. now that i am going to have the chance to try it i am going to be imforming you about how it works.. so check back soon..


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a survey on watching movies at home. I sadly didn't get into the hand cream.


 I think we're rejection buddies on this one. I got the same movie watching survey :/


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 13, 2012)

I got in on the lotion, too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we're rejection buddies on this one. I got the same movie watching survey :/


 I had that yesterday and got the hand cream campaign, maybe the second round of invites wiill be lucky for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

> I just had a survey on watching movies at home. I sadly didn't get into the hand cream.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I got into the hand cream because the Neutrogena Norwegian Formula chapstick is my favorite!  A lot of chapsticks don't work on me or feel weird, but the Neutrogena one, I love!


----------



## astokes (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the hand cream campaign too!

Never been so excited about a hand cream, Haha  I usually use the Aveda hand cream.


----------



## julian2410 (Dec 14, 2012)

i got into the hand cream campaign 2 i also got a survey for the movie cant wait to see wats new..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i also got a survey asking me what i like from bzz agent. did anyone get that?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had that yesterday and got the hand cream campaign, maybe the second round of invites wiill be lucky for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahh...such happy optimism  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 14, 2012)

Gosh, I'm so jelly of you guys I haven't had anything since the glade and unreal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ,,,,, Maybe soon! Edited for typo


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 14, 2012)

I take it back, I got the hand cream invite this morning! Hopefully some of you ladies who weren't in the first wave got it today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 14, 2012)

there's a pet survey up. too bad I don't have any that live with me.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 14, 2012)

I was invited to Buzz For A Cause. I buzzed for the Make A Wish Foundation! My neighbor works for them and they do so many wonderful things.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in the hand cream one too! I'm excited as I've been trying to find a great one lately.

I'm currently in 3 campaigns now!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 14, 2012)

I am also in th Neutrogena hand cream Bzzcampaign. This is my husband's favorite hand cream, actually. He is a bit of a lotion fiend; can't get ashy!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 16, 2012)

Yay, I got in on the Neutrogena one as well - and I literally signed up the day before! Very excited, especially about the samples that you can give to friends (or in my case, give away on your blog). 

How long does it usually take from being accepted to getting the product shipped to you? I really hope it's here early next week, so the giveaway can have a pre-holiday theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 16, 2012)

No Nuetrogena for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I got in on the Neutrogena one as well - and I literally signed up the day before! Very excited, especially about the samples that you can give to friends (or in my case, give away on your blog).
> 
> How long does it usually take from being accepted to getting the product shipped to you? I really hope it's here early next week, so the giveaway can have a pre-holiday theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its usually not that fast. Generally takes 2-3 weeks for me. The ship date will show up in your account once its been sent.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it's so weird how campaigns come in waves. Like, I'll go months without getting anything, and then all of the sudden I'm in 4 campaigns at once


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I send you my address would you please send me a coupon?


 totally!


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 17, 2012)

I am so excited to get the hand cream yippee! I do have 4 care kits of coupons with Covergirl Blastflipstick green mountain coffee and Afrin if you want the coupons I'd be delighted to share them off


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its usually not that fast. Generally takes 2-3 weeks for me. The ship date will show up in your account once its been sent.


 Thanks! Aww, it's too bad that it won't make it before the holidays, but I guess I can't really complain here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Aww, it's too bad that it won't make it before the holidays, but I guess I can't really complain here.


Its a bummer but you could always do a new year new you type theme.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Its a bummer but you could always do a new year new you type theme.


 Now that is one great idea! And it'll be fun to continue giving even after the holidays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they send plenty of extra samples!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys I see they have a bunch of new campaigns anyone get any surveys?


----------



## Olga Pates (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! im new to bzzagent thanks to the info I read here and I just got the Draftmark beer system, anyone else? what are we really supposed to do besides try out their stuff?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Pates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! im new to bzzagent thanks to the info I read here and I just got the Draftmark beer system, anyone else? what are we really supposed to do besides try out their stuff?


On your campaign page on their site you will see what they expect you to do.  Just login and  you will see it on your campaigns page.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 22, 2012)

My Draftmark and Neutrogena just shipped this week!  Can't wait to get them and try them out!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Draftmark and Neutrogena just shipped this week!  Can't wait to get them and try them out!


 My Neutrogena shipped the other day. I'm super excited to try it!!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay, got my Neutrogena on Saturday! Just in time for the holidays (and a holiday-themed giveaway), SO happy! Oh, and I was checking my account every day, it seemed to always be saying "Shipping soon", so I figured it wouldn't come any time soon... And then the box with the bee magically appeared on my doorstep.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a nice set! I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got mine today! Great timing, because I made little goodie bags for my coworkers that have to work today and tomorrow with me, and the handcream samples will be a great addition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad the full sized bottle is the Fragrance Free so it won't compete with my other scented products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gifGlad the full sized bottle is the Fragrance Free so it won't compete with my other scented products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually fell in love with the Original scent - loved that it's not too strong, and almost a little bit masculine, although you are right - it was good of them to send out the full size in Unscented. I think that will make for more objective reviews.

I also noticed that on the Neutrogena site there are a lot of complaints that they recently changed the Original scent and now it smells of "cheap perfume"... I wonder if our samples are still old formula, or already new formula. I'd hate to rave about the scent if it's not the one that's currently being sold.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder if mine will come today!! I would love if it did!! A sample would be a nice little addition to my mom's Christmas present since she's got insanely dry skin on her hands and is always looking for a good cream.

ETA: The mail just came, and my BzzKit was in it! I love the stuff! Both the original and the scent free!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 25, 2012)

I got my draftmark today. I ended up having to pay $10 plus tax out of pocket at Rite Aid but there was no where else that carried it around me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2012)

So I'm really liking the handcream! I wasn't sure at first, because the texture is different than what I usually use, but wow it leaves my hands soft.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 26, 2012)

Got my Draftmark and Neutrogena in today.   I got my hand cream in fragrance free, but my samples are in original.  I am going to be popular at work tomorrow! I was suprised by how many samples they sent!  This is my 1st campaign where they sent product as opposed to coupons so maybe this is "normal" but new to me!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm really liking the handcream! I wasn't sure at first, because the texture is different than what I usually use, but wow it leaves my hands soft.


 Same. When I first used it I used a bit too much I guess and after rubbing it all in I picked up a glass and there was residue all over it so I felt that it was way too greasy. Then I read the back where it says something like "only a small amount needed to moisturize". I've been using ALOT less and it's been great! Should have known not to pile it on like a regular cream since the texture is so different than a typical one. (Looks more balm-y than a usual cream). I am really liking it now though! Haven't decided who to pass the samples on to. I'm trying to remember if I know of anyone who always complains about or has dry hands seeing as they would actually appreciate this.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 27, 2012)

I unfortunately can't share your enthusiasm - but I have to admit that I'm_ incredibly_ picky about hand creams and the last 5 years or so have always returned to my Kiehl's staple no matter what I try, including various luxury brands. 

The Neutrogena is certainly a different kind of lotion, and the first time around I also used waaay too much, after which my boyfriend refused to touch my hands until I washed it off, ha. But even when I use a little bit, it still feels... sticky? I don't think I've ever experienced that before. Oily, yes, but sticky, no.

I'm currently using it only at night (when I can remember), and I'm sure it would be awesome under those manicure gloves that you sleep in, I'll have to give it a try. But it's a bit of a shame - the package is so nice and small that I was hoping it would become my "carry around" hand cream and I could leave the big heavy Kiehl's out of my bag.


----------



## Kirari (Dec 27, 2012)

So did anyone else get into the RedboxInstant trial?  If so, have you been able to sign up for it?  Every time I try to, it just kinda sits there and laughs at me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope. No Redbox for me. I haven't had any surveys in awhile either.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So did anyone else get into the RedboxInstant trial?  If so, have you been able to sign up for it?  Every time I try to, it just kinda sits there and laughs at me.


Yup I got it. I didn't have a problem signing up for it but I already had a regular Redbox account I attached it to. Maybe try a different browser first and if not call them. Helping them with their new site is part of it according to my page.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

So, the Burt's Bees campaign is over, but my coworker received majority of my samples. She has rosacea and very sensitive skin, but the BB products are doing wonders. Her skin is not as ruddy and hasn't reacted at all. She went and bought the day/night cream and has been converted lol. Yay!


----------



## Kirari (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup I got it. I didn't have a problem signing up for it but I already had a regular Redbox account I attached it to. Maybe try a different browser first and if not call them. Helping them with their new site is part of it according to my page.


 I was hoping maybe that the codes weren't active.  I've tried my iphone, as well as two different versions of IE, Firefox, and Chrome, lol.  I think mine's just broken.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm waiting to hear back from them on it.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, the Burt's Bees campaign is over, but my coworker received majority of my samples. She has rosacea and very sensitive skin, but the BB products are doing wonders. Her skin is not as ruddy and hasn't reacted at all. She went and bought the day/night cream and has been converted lol. Yay!


I'm so jealous! I wanted that one so bad. *hides all of her Burt's Bees goodies* I don't have any... uh... really.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping maybe that the codes weren't active.  I've tried my iphone, as well as two different versions of IE, Firefox, and Chrome, lol.  I think mine's just broken.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from them on it.


Try going to redbox.com and just sign up for a regular account. Once you do that then go back and do redbox instant. I suspect the fact that I already had an account was why it was so easy.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the Draftmark and neutrogena. The hand cream is pretty awesome- it looks like a gel but absorbs super fast and works great. The draftmark is dumb. I think mine is broken because it literally takes a minute (timed) to fill a cup.



> Hi everyone! im new to bzzagent thanks to the info I read here and I just got the Draftmark beer system, anyone else? what are we really supposed to do besides try out their stuff?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

> I'm so jealous! I wanted that one so bad. *hides all of her Burt's Bees goodies* I don't have any... uh... really. :icon_chee


 Lol, I'm sorry, I would've sent you some! She's happy to find a new line for her skin and the redness isn't as noticeable or bright!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I'm sorry, I would've sent you some! She's happy to find a new line for her skin and the redness isn't as noticeable or bright!


I was only teasin ya darlin. It's great someone else found them. I am just being a product hog because I already love them hehe. If she is sensitive introduce her to Cetaphil and Shea Terra and she will love you forever!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

She was using Derma E, I think. I mentioned Cetaphil and she's had good experiences with that brand, but forgot about Shea Terra! There's just sooo many options, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unfortunately can't share your enthusiasm - but I have to admit that I'm_ incredibly_ picky about hand creams and the last 5 years or so have always returned to my Kiehl's staple no matter what I try, including various luxury brands.
> 
> ...


 I notice a slight stickiness for the first minute or so, but then it is gone, for me. I also only use a tiny dot, and I concentrate it on the backs of my hands because I get so noticeably dry there. I usually like a silkier feeling cream but I am surprised by how well this one works for me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm...I haven't noticed any stickiness at all...in fact, I've noticed some slickness after applying it. Not greasy...but smooth...


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got invited to the red box instant campaign, which is pretty cool!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2012)

Got my Neutrogena woo hoo, but I did experience a bit of tackiness for about 10 minutes after my first application. I applied less than a pea sized dot and focused on the backs of my hands and in the webs of my fingers (that is where they crack the most) and I had a paper stick to the back of my hand. First time this has ever happened to me. Overall pretty cool cream though. I did try it on my lips, definitely not a fan of that!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I notice a slight stickiness for the first minute or so, but then it is gone, for me. I also only use a tiny dot, and I concentrate it on the backs of my hands because I get so noticeably dry there. I usually like a silkier feeling cream but I am surprised by how well this one works for me.


 Yes, it could be that I am just SUPER picky about hand creams and am used to a particular feeling/texture. So glad you're liking it!

I've been using the Neutrogena at night, and for me it works great that way, especially under gloves. I wake up to super soft hands, and the "stickiness" isn't much of an issue.


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a new survey about pets..... I have none! Lol Ugg, I want a new campaign, I haven't had nothing since the glade and unreal ones I did! ::waiting in patiently:: lol -added- I would love the moroccan oil shampoo my hair is super dry/frizzy! Anyone got anything on this yet?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...I haven't noticed any stickiness at all...in fact, I've noticed some slickness after applying it. Not greasy...but smooth...


 It isn't slick on me, but only slightly sticky for a minute. It's interesting how differently things work on different people!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I notice a slight stickiness for the first minute or so, but then it is gone, for me. I also only use a tiny dot, and I concentrate it on the backs of my hands because I get so noticeably dry there. I usually like a silkier feeling cream but I am surprised by how well this one works for me.
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI tried a while back to sleep with a cream and gloves, and socks on my feet, and I just couldn't do it, I had to take them off in less than an hour because they drove me nuts, so I'm jealous you're able to do that, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hands and feet drive me crazy in the winter and I know that'd work wonders...


 I can't do this while I sleep either, but I have found I am more tolerant if I do it in the daytime. Cream, socks, slippers and then go about my day. Perfect for days when you have a few hours to spare.


----------



## astokes (Dec 28, 2012)

I got the Redbox instant campaign too. : )

It came with 4 rental credits too.

I have the hand cream campaign as well and haven't experienced any stickiness.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Different things suit all of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can I ask what your favorite hand creams are? I'm always in the market for them. My current favorite is Shea Cashmere from B&amp;BW, I love the soft texture.


 I actually have just one holy grail that I keep going back to no matter what I try: Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve. That stuff does wonders for me, and it's non-greasy even thought it's very rich, and very lightly scented (it's not even a perfume-y scent anyway). 

I've heard so many good things about the B&amp;BW creams, I'll definitely have to give them a try! And as for the Neutrogena - I've noticed that the Unscented version is much less sticky and easier to apply than the Original. I wonder if the formulas are slightly different, or is that just me?..

Oh, and I've heard that so many people can't stand socks/gloves at night! In fact, my boyfriend's mom wakes up in the middle of the night only to take her socks off. But I'm one of those people who always have cold hands/feet (another reason why I'm picky about hand creams - anything that leaves a residue makes my hands super clammy, yech), so I love the extra layers. My boyfriend, on the other hand, isn't too crazy about the gloves, haha, so I try to limit those to when he's away.


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unfortunately can't share your enthusiasm - but I have to admit that I'm_ incredibly_ picky about hand creams and the last 5 years or so have always returned to my Kiehl's staple no matter what I try, including various luxury brands.
> 
> ...


I experienced the stickiness also.  Besides that, its great IMO.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 29, 2012)

Woohoo! My BzzScore is now a 6.2...and I've only been using it since the beginning of November! By the end of this Neutrogena campaign, I can only imagine how good (high) it'll be!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 31, 2012)

I tried the Neutrogena and it has the sticky texture others have described.  I feel it when I use a tiny amount and only on the back of my hands.  On the plus side I have given away 4 of my 6 samples and everyone I have given them to likes it so I have good bzz.

Also has anyone who got the Draftmark had success in finding it?  I went to the place closest to where I live and they did not have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know. maybe you ladies scared me into not using enough.  I used the tiniest dot and rubbed it in and didn't sense any stickiness (but I also felt like I didn't get enough to fully cover the backs of my hands either).  I'll have to play with it some more though.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone heard when they are sending invites for the shampoo? I hope I get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Jan 1, 2013)

I used it earlier and did need a little more than the tiny drop implied, but not much more.  I made sure I was able to thinly coat my hands.  I didn't really feel an immediate difference, but my hands feel really nice now hours after the fact.  Hmm.  Need to keep using it to see if I can tell a difference over time or if I'm picking up on something else like a nice sulfate-free non-drying soap I washed my hands with.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 2, 2013)

Got into the Kellogg's cereal campaign this morning.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for double post the quote did not show on my phone! I got into Kellogg's today too


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in on the cereal too, yummy!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 2, 2013)

I got the cereal too. I need to activate my redbox too, but I'm waiting til I"m ready to watch a movie.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jan 2, 2013)

I got the Morning Star campaign today. Not really sure how they picked me for this since we are meat eaters around here but I'll give it a try. My score is a 7.9 and I haven't had a campaign since Eukanuba. Really wanted the Neutrogena one.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 2, 2013)

I got into two campaigns today: MorningStar meatless burgers, and Kellogg's Crunchy Nut cereal.


----------



## astokes (Jan 2, 2013)

Bah! I want a food campaign! Never gotten one. (coffee doesn't count lol)

I hope I get the veggie burgers. We eat those all the time.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jan 2, 2013)

Since the CoverGirl foundation campaign I feel like I only get food campaigns! Unreal, Smartfood, LeanCuisine, and now Morningstar. I passed on it since they're not gluten free.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 2, 2013)

I really want another campaign! But no invites for either the cereal or the Morningstar stuff =/ I'm not a big cereal person (the only cereal I eat on a regular basis at all is Frosted Mini Wheats because they are DELICIOUS without milk which is a huge thing for me since I hate milk, and they're perfect for picking up one at a time/snacking on)...but I'm not a big meat eater, and have always LOVED the Morningstar stuff...so that would be an awesome campaign to get!


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Augh, since my computer was stolen I have fallen so behind with my BzzAgent stuff. Looks like you guys are getting into awesome campaigns! Hope I can get back into the swing of things soon, and that my account hasn't taken too much of a permanent hit!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah cereal too! I also got my Hendricks Gin kit. What am I suppose to do with a tiny metal polo mallet?


----------



## Melissa1984 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm got the cereal one also.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah cereal too! I also got my Hendricks Gin kit. What am I suppose to do with a tiny metal polo mallet?


 What did you get in that kit?  What the heck mallet did they send you?  It's not a dressed up jigger, is it?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah cereal too! I also got my Hendricks Gin kit. What am I suppose to do with a tiny metal polo mallet?


I suppose you are looking for another answer than play tiny polo right? My kids do have small plastic horses and dolls...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I suppose you are looking for another answer than play tiny polo right? My kids do have small plastic horses and dolls...


 HAHA - that's the perfect smiley too!



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What did you get in that kit?  What the heck mallet did they send you?  It's not a dressed up jigger, is it?


 
LOL - I wish it was a jigger...then I'd actually have a use for it. Maybe I chip tiny blocks of ice with it?

It came with bunch of recipe booklets, the mallet, and a $15 mail-in rebate on a 750ml bottle.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 2, 2013)

I think tho's are for chipping ice!?!?


----------



## mermuse (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think tho's are for chipping ice!?!?


 
That's about what I was guessing.  Hah.  It's...uh...cute....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the Morningstar Farms...I ate the grillers ones so much in college that the thought of them makes me sick now, but I really want to try the mushroom and mediterranean ones!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, I tried one of each of the Lean Cuisine salad additions and they are yummy! I especially liked the Bistro and Cranberry ones!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 3, 2013)

I took a hiatus over the holidays, and my score has dropped a ton. I am at a 5, and the reports I completed brought my faces to eye stars, then went back to half mom eyes a few mins later. I hope they were submitted because I took a lot of care and time writing them. I wish I would have gotten the cg lipstick one. I wonder if they're still inviting people to it. I just now saw it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 3, 2013)

My BzzScore is great right now (7.2) and I don't even have any surveys to complete much less invites! What gives?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHA - that's the perfect smiley too!
> ...


The book says its a stirrer.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got 3 campaigns since yesterday. Cereal, Claritin, &amp; Redbox. Im in 8 total right now, love bzzagent!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 3, 2013)

Got an invite to Claritin-D today, I don't want to accept it, but I have never turned down an invite! Can someone help me and tell me how to say "no thanks"? Do I just click hide next to the offer? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 3, 2013)

As a former bartender, the little mallet in question is a stirrer and the head of it can be used to macerate fruit or other items into drinks.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As a former bartender, the little mallet in question is a stirrer and the head of it can be used to macerate fruit or other items into drinks.


 


> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The book says its a stirrer.


 Ah! Mystery solved. I use those double-walled Bodum glasses, so my little metal stirrer mallet will officially be used to chip midget-sized blocks of ice. Besides, I have a shaker....and I wanna be like Bond....shaken, not stirred  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an invite to Claritin-D today, I don't want to accept it, but I have never turned down an invite! Can someone help me and tell me how to say "no thanks"? Do I just click hide next to the offer? Thanks everyone!


You have to click I want in, then no thanks.  They will then ask you why you did not accept.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got Redbox today.  That brings me up to 5 total!  It was noting for a while, then bam!, all at once.  Definitely not complaining!


----------



## PineappleChick (Jan 3, 2013)

I haven't had anything since the Burt's Bees Intense Hydration campaign. Not that long ago, hope something interesting comes my way soon!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got 3 campaigns since yesterday. Cereal, Claritin, &amp; Redbox. Im in 8 total right now, love bzzagent!!!


 Wow!! I wonder why I'm getting NOTHING! =/

I thought maybe it was because they don't want you doing more than 1 campaign at a time, but that's clearly not the case. I've brought my BzzScore up from about a 3 to a 7 in the past few weeks alone, and I'm not even getting any surveys!! What's up with that??


----------



## becarr50 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I tried one of each of the Lean Cuisine salad additions and they are yummy! I especially liked the Bistro and Cranberry ones!


Yeah that salad additions are awesome. I had the southwest one, and I want to try the Asian salad. My only issue is price, because I think you can get two salads out of it realistically. But I can get 4-5 salads out of bagged salad with dressing, etc. and it costs roughly the same.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow!! I wonder why I'm getting NOTHING! =/
> ...


 
I think a lot of it is based on if you are the target demographic which can range from age to location as well as your answers to the surveys.  I wouldn't let it trouble you; if it's right for you and if you're the sort of consumer they want to help them they'll choose you.  The BzzScore just probably puts you higher on the list if too many people meet the criteria.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow!! I wonder why I'm getting NOTHING! =/
> ...


I haven't hard hardly any surveys lately either but I am in 6 campaigns and got offered a 7th. Sometimes I have 0 for awhile. Just keep checking and answer the surveys as they come. Took mine a few months after I started to get the first one.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to click I want in, then no thanks.  They will then ask you why you did not accept.


 Thank you!


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Woohoo, I just got invited to my first 2 campaigns!  Claritin-D and morningstar farms 






I signed up 2 weeks ago, completed all the surveys and my bzzscore is 3.5 - so for those of you that just signed up, don't worry, fill out those surveys and you'll get a campaign invitation soon too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't gotten any since the Unreal Candy campaign (back in Sept), and I'm hoping they're not ignoring me because I gave some seriously negative feedback on it! (That candy was disgusting!).  My score was hovering around a 5, but I linked my new blog and it jumped to 6.2.  I've taken all the surveys, hoping for some new campaigns this year!

And I do tend to get multiple invites after a dry spell.  I've been a BzzAgent since 2008, and I've tried some AMAZING stuff!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten any since the Unreal Candy campaign (back in Sept), and I'm hoping they're not ignoring me because I gave some seriously negative feedback on it! (That candy was disgusting!).  My score was hovering around a 5, but I linked my new blog and it jumped to 6.2.  I've taken all the surveys, hoping for some new campaigns this year!
> 
> And I do tend to get multiple invites after a dry spell.  I've been a BzzAgent since 2008, and I've tried some AMAZING stuff!


 I did the Unreal Campaign and didn't really care for any of it except for the fake snickers candybar. That was actually amazing. The other flavors made me wish I just had the regular ones and I told them as much. I have still gotten campaigns so I don't think that is it. You may just not be the right demographic for whatever is coming out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably... I don't drink beer/liquor, I don't have Verizon or allergies, not trying to lose weight, and I'm not a vegetarian... which instantly kills most of the campaigns.  I usually get the makeup ones, though! Crossing my fingers I get one soon!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2013)

I got into Clartin D today!  This is 6 for me.  I made my Redbox intstant account yesterday, then logged out of it and when I try to log back in it is just stuck/frozen.  I never got an email confirming creating an account either, so I hope I put in my correct email address!  I have a tendency to type too fast and reverse letters sometimes!


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay, I also got into the Morningstar Farms one! At first I had my doubts about accepting - my blog is mostly beauty-themed, and veggie burgers might not be the most organic fit... But at the same time the last 6 months or so I've been steadily moving towards eating less meat and possibly becoming  mostly vegetarian, so it is definitely a lifestyle choice I had made prior to the invitation, and I am most certainly their target audience! So I accepted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

I got invites to Claritin, Redbox, and Morning star Farms..only passed on the Redbox one..exciting!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 5, 2013)

Just curious, have you guys used the MyPoints rewards? I always forget to accept those points, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on anything amazing lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

> Just curious, have you guys used the MyPoints rewards? I always forget to accept those points, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on anything amazing lol


 I haven't, but a coworker uses that site when online shopping. She's redeemed points for gift cards several times. I've accumulated points, but not quite enough to redeem for anything because I use EBates when shopping.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, have you guys used the MyPoints rewards? I always forget to accept those points, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on anything amazing lol


 I was surprised to see that bzzagent and MyPoints are affiliated.  I've been using MyPoints for a few years - I don't use it for online shopping either (I use ebates instead), but I participate in the surveys.  I've "cashed in" my points for 15,000 United mileage plus miles, but you can also cash in for gift cards, paypal, etc.


----------



## dd62 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, have you guys used the MyPoints rewards? I always forget to accept those points, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on anything amazing lol


I haven't redeemed any rewards lately, but I used to run an office and i would always use go through My Points to buy from Office Depot, and used to rack up points like crazy. I have gotten tons of giftcards from My Points.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got into the chocolate milk group!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2013)

Yums!  I hope they are still sending out invites for that!  I want in!



> Originally Posted by *Melissa1984* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the chocolate milk group!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Melissa1984* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the chocolate milk group!


This sounds like a yummy one. Tru Moo is tasty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2013)

Woohoo! Got the TruMoo invite!  They really do still love me!


----------



## Wida (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got my first bzzagent campaign!  I was accepted into the Morning Star Farms campaign.  I'm excited as I really have wanted to try a meatless product, but just haven't done it yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first bzzagent campaign!  I was accepted into the Morning Star Farms campaign.  I'm excited as I really have wanted to try a meatless product, but just haven't done it yet.


 They're pretty good! My suggestion is to go into it not expecting it to taste like meat...maybe try one of the flavored varieties first or something. Most people I know who go into it thinking it's going to taste like a burger are disappointed, but if you view it as its own product, they make pretty good sandwiches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the black bean ones with salsa and sour cream and tomato on top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're pretty good! My suggestion is to go into it not expecting it to taste like meat...maybe try one of the flavored varieties first or something. Most people I know who go into it thinking it's going to taste like a burger are disappointed, but if you view it as its own product, they make pretty good sandwiches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


This! Meatless products are great, but for me they are a vehicle for sauces, not a replacement for meat, lol.


----------



## Wida (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha!  I have a friend that is vegetarian and she loves them.  I've had garden burgers before and I like them - but they don't taste like meat.  Meat just hasn't been my thing lately (my bacon loving husband is very distressed over this, lol).  I find myself making things with ground beef in it for the family and then I pick it out.  I'll make pork chops for the family and I'll eat a bite or two and then dump it onto my husbands plate to finish.  So, I'm excited to try these out just for those reasons.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

I got into Morning Stars too. I am not vegetarian but I do like them. As long as you realize that they are an entirely different product you won't be disappointed. They do not taste like meat.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 13, 2013)

Was finally able to find the Draftmark system at Albertson's here in San Diego.  I ended up having to $31 out of pocket for this because they did not have prices on anything!  The system was $52.99 and the refill was 16.99.  The cashier said there have been a ton of people who had these and she wanted to know how I got it so I told her about Bzz Agent!

It seems I am not having a lot of success in my current campaigns.


----------



## JessP (Jan 13, 2013)

> Was finally able to find the Draftmark system at Albertson's here in San Diego. Â I ended up having to $31 out of pocket for this because they did not have prices on anything! Â The system was $52.99 and the refill was 16.99. Â The cashier said there have been a ton of people who had these and she wanted to know how I got it so I told her about Bzz Agent! It seems I am not having a lot of success in my current campaigns.


 I picked mine up at Albertson's in Clairemont Mesa yesterday - I checked a nearby 7/11 and another Abertson's per the Draftmark.com locations page (didn't have the refills at either place) so I did have to run around a bit. Perfect timing though- we just moved to a new apartment today gave our friends Draftmark Shocktop and pizza for their help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha I got mine at the Alberson's in Clairemont Mesa tonight!  I was going to go to the liquor store listed on Mt Acadia but found it at Alberton's!  Pizza and beer is the perfect payment for moving!  How was the taste?  Did people like it?  I got Amber Bock.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I picked mine up at Albertson's in Clairemont Mesa yesterday - I checked a nearby 7/11 and another Abertson's per the Draftmark.com locations page (didn't have the refills at either place) so I did have to run around a bit. Perfect timing though- we just moved to a new apartment today gave our friends Draftmark Shocktop and pizza for their help


----------



## JessP (Jan 13, 2013)

> Haha I got mine at the Alberson's in Clairemont Mesa tonight! Â I was going to go to the liquor store listed on Mt Acadia but found it at Alberton's! Â Pizza and beer is the perfect payment for moving! Â How was the taste? Â Did people like it? Â I got Amber Bock.


 Ha awesome! We all really liked it - we tried the Shocktop Belgian White and it was just like getting it at the bar. Be sure to charge the rechargeable battery and chill the beer beforehand (like 6 hours). The unit is a little loud sometimes right after you pour (I guess it has something to do with the CO2) but it pours great after the first beer. Also, you have to hold the cup at the right angle so get a "perfect pour." I really liked the interchangeable magnetic tap handle label things, too - nice touch. We'll definitely pick up additional refills and use the unit again!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone want a $3 off Claritin-D coupon let me know because I wont be using them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! I just got invited to Redbox instant campaign!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! I just got invited to Redbox instant campaign!


Enjoy but let me tell you that the selection on instant is TERRIBLE.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Enjoy but let me tell you that the selection on instant is TERRIBLE.


 We must have SUPER different tastes/interests...because there are a BUNCH of movies on instant that I've wanted to see and haven't yet!! And that's from a quick glance!!

It is limited though. But a lot of what they have is great!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 14, 2013)

I can't get Redbox Instant to work. I did the update on my computer for silver light and everything just gives me errors on their site.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Jan 14, 2013)

I received my first kit in the mail. Crunchy nut cereal.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried to watch a movie instantly, and it was making me use my credit card...I thought the whole idea was streaming for free...?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We must have SUPER different tastes/interests...because there are a BUNCH of movies on instant that I've wanted to see and haven't yet!! And that's from a quick glance!!
> ...


Maybe they've added more since I logged in a few weeks ago but all I saw were weird movies that sounded like bad porn.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe they've added more since I logged in a few weeks ago but all I saw were weird movies that sounded like bad porn.


 Lol...

They have things like Little Fockers (the latest in the Meet The Parents/Meet the Fockers series), What to Expect When You're Expecting (hilarious movie -- I saw it in theaters over the summer), The Five Year Engagement, The Lorax, The Cabin in the Woods...


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol...
> ...


But not on instant. If you click it, most of them say "in kiosk"


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But not on instant. If you click it, most of them say "in kiosk"


 ALL the ones I listed are on instant.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to watch a movie instantly, and it was making me use my credit card...I thought the whole idea was streaming for free...?


 I just looked into it because I accepted the campaign as well.. The code bzz provides you with is for a free month, but you still need a credit card to sign up for that free month. After the month is over, it's at your discretion to cancel or to keep it going... Not what I expected from bzz, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked into it because I accepted the campaign as well.. The code bzz provides you with is for a free month, but you still need a credit card to sign up for that free month. After the month is over, it's at your discretion to cancel or to keep it going... Not what I expected from bzz, but I'll give it a try.


 I mean once I signed up and signed in. I tried to stream a movie, and my only options were to rent or buy, using my credit card...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I mean once I signed up and signed in. I tried to stream a movie, and my only options were to rent or buy, using my credit card...


 That's weird.. I went and tested it out (signed up with CC and all) and clicked a random movie to test and it played instantly without any asking for a credit card. I followed the exact directions on bzzagent: 

  
Go to redboxinstant.com 
Click on the *Already Got an Access Code?* link at the bottom of the homepage
Enter your 8-digit access code and click *Submit* â€” you can find your unique code below!
Click on the large banner that reads *Free Trial*

Follow the instructions to set up your account*
Ta-da! You're ready to watch your face off
Your unique code for a 1-month FREE TRIAL of Redbox Instant by Verizon is:: 

Also seems that anyone going to the site can get this free one month trial, so it's not exclusive to bzzagents. I'll do it to try it out and get a better bzzscore though


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's weird.. I went and tested it out (signed up with CC and all) and clicked a random movie to test and it played instantly without any asking for a credit card. I followed the exact directions on bzzagent:
> 
> ...


 I followed the directions as well...but it still asked for my credit card...


----------



## dd62 (Jan 14, 2013)

NM


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ALL the ones I listed are on instant.


 Ugh...I wasn't looking at "subscription" which is what has the stuff you can watch instantly for free...THAT does have terrible selection!!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 14, 2013)

that, and the organization is terrible--you can't really browse for movies unless you look at "top hits". most of the time when I stream on Netflix, I don't have the exact movie title in my head--I just browse for related films and genres I like. you'd have to really stumble on something by chance to find it on Redbox Instant.

I think it's meant for people who go to Redbox on a weekly basis, because the online content (so far, I'm assuming they'll acquire more licenses) can't really hold up on its own. They definitely have some hits, but those are all on Netflix to begin with (except for the ones you pay to see). Gotta remember to unsubscribe soon, or else they'll start charging me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh...I wasn't looking at "subscription" which is what has the stuff you can watch instantly for free...THAT does have terrible selection!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2013)

I went to Target today to buy the Claritin D.  The 5 pills were 7.99 and to use the $10 off coupon you had to get a 10 count which was $20.89!  I need a break from bzz agent!  it is costing me more than the coolness of getting to try new things!  

Also got my Kellog's cereal in the mail today.  Wow it has a lot of peanut flavor to it!  Will have to give it a few more tastes to get a strongly formed opinion of it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that, and the organization is terrible--you can't really browse for movies unless you look at "top hits". most of the time when I stream on Netflix, I don't have the exact movie title in my head--I just browse for related films and genres I like. you'd have to really stumble on something by chance to find it on Redbox Instant.
> 
> I think it's meant for people who go to Redbox on a weekly basis, because the online content (so far, I'm assuming they'll acquire more licenses) can't really hold up on its own. They definitely have some hits, but those are all on Netflix to begin with (except for the ones you pay to see). Gotta remember to unsubscribe soon, or else they'll start charging me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Yeah. I canceled. There's basically nothing I want to watch on it. I can generally find what I want on Netflix, Youtube, or other streaming sites.


----------



## dd62 (Jan 15, 2013)

If any one has Publix in their area the Claritin is also about $20, but in the green advantage buy flyer normally found at the front of the store, there is a $5 off publix coupon. You can stack it with the $10 off to get $15 off total.

It does expire within the next few days though.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Target today to buy the Claritin D.  The 5 pills were 7.99 and to use the $10 off coupon you had to get a 10 count which was $20.89!  I need a break from bzz agent!  it is costing me more than the coolness of getting to try new things!


 
Yeah, I'm finding myself not being a fan of shelling out additional cash either.  It depends on whether I was planning to buy it myself anyway, and the answer is generally no.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm finding myself not being a fan of shelling out additional cash either.  It depends on whether I was planning to buy it myself anyway, and the answer is generally no.


 Not all of them require that you pay cash for the items, but the invitations typically let you know ahead of time that you'll need to actually purchase the items out of pocket at full price or at a discount.  You can always pass on campaigns that ask you to buy things.  I've passed on plenty of campaigns that ask me to pay money to buy things (and I've also ended up using some coupons myself to buy extras too).  You can decide before accepting a campaign that says you'll get a coupon discount (instead of freebies) if you don't want to buy it so that someone who would actually want to buy it gets a chance for that campaign too.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone else ever had their feedback "rejected?"  I just had rejected feedback about Draftmark.  I can't even remember what I did or said to get it rejected (maybe tweeted?).  I have never had this happen before so I am not sure if it is normal or not.  Makes me worried as I have had NO positive experiences with Redbox streaming and have made sure to Bzz about it.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else ever had their feedback "rejected?"  I just had rejected feedback about Draftmark.  I can't even remember what I did or said to get it rejected (maybe tweeted?).  I have never had this happen before so I am not sure if it is normal or not.  Makes me worried as I have had NO positive experiences with Redbox streaming and have made sure to Bzz about it.


 I had one tweet rejected because i didn't add the correct hashtag, just resubmit and make sure all the elements are included (I think there's a template where you can just change the actual quote or what you wanted to say about it)  Hope that helps!


----------



## mermuse (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not all of them require that you pay cash for the items, but the invitations typically let you know ahead of time that you'll need to actually purchase the items out of pocket at full price or at a discount.  You can always pass on campaigns that ask you to buy things.  I've passed on plenty of campaigns that ask me to pay money to buy things (and I've also ended up using some coupons myself to buy extras too).  You can decide before accepting a campaign that says you'll get a coupon discount (instead of freebies) if you don't want to buy it so that someone who would actually want to buy it gets a chance for that campaign too.


 
Yes, I know this.  But even as you said, you don't _always_ know what's going to be in your kit from my experience.  I was just agreeing with the other user that I can do without the ones I have to pay for, and if I know that I have to pay for it AND it's something I don't want or need anyway, I generally decline.

Sometimes if you get coupons that are supposed to be for the full value, depending on prices in your area, it doesn't always cover the cost.  That's not something you can necessarily predict ahead of time.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2013)

I just received my first one...I'm in a glade home fragrance test.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 16, 2013)

I got in the Glade one too!!  So excited..this is my 2nd one (the Afrin was my first one).  I love this campaign as I am always spending money on candles and scents for the home and office.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 16, 2013)

I had this glade campaign the first time around 3-4 months ago and they are awesome and they give you awesome coupons to share! Congrats ladies!


----------



## kippeydale (Jan 16, 2013)

I also just signed up for the Glade campaign!  I joined BzzAgent just a little while ago, so I'm excited!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

When I did the Glade campaign last year, I bought most of my scents at Walgreen's and other drugstores. There was a great promo for a month that gave additional register rewards so I actually only paid tax on every Glade spray I bought! Needless to say, I stocked up and told everyone I shared coupons with about it lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks!  This is good to know.  I thought I had used their "tweet template" but I am a "wordy" person so the error may have been my inability to express myself in 140 characters or less!  In just my luck style after typing that this AM I got 2 emails my "bzz" was accepted and on was about the horrible issues I am having with Redbox!  So I guess "bad bzz" doesn't equal rejection probably just my own operator error! Lol



> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had one tweet rejected because i didn't add the correct hashtag, just resubmit and make sure all the elements are included (I think there's a template where you can just change the actual quote or what you wanted to say about it)  Hope that helps!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes this!  it is hard to tell when you get the campaign what you are going to get and I do not think it is unreasonable to think that a $55 coupon on $10 coupon would not cover the cost of the product!

On the plus side I was at Albertson's (local grocery store) last night and they had the 10 count Claritin D for 12.49-$10 coupon it was $3.49.  I think I had to pay tax on the $12.49 and tax here is 8% but I was ok with it because my husband needed some decongestant!  



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Target today to buy the Claritin D.  The 5 pills were 7.99 and to use the $10 off coupon you had to get a 10 count which was $20.89!  I need a break from bzz agent!  it is costing me more than the coolness of getting to try new things!
> 
> Also got my Kellog's cereal in the mail today.  Wow it has a lot of peanut flavor to it!  Will have to give it a few more tastes to get a strongly formed opinion of it.


I found the Claritin at walgreens for 14.99 (10 pack)


----------



## PixelatedToys (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, I'm glad I found this thread!  Thanks to y'all, I registered with BzzAgent, and I got a Glade invite this morning!  Yaaay, I'm really excited to get my package, as I love items like that.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

I got into the Glade campaign too! This is my 1st one!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

Got my TruMoo packet in the mail today! Thank goodness for the coupon that specified a FREE gallon, not a certain amount off.  Hit up the grocery store on the way home from getting the kids from school and I'm ready to start trying it out!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 17, 2013)

Yey BzzAgent pinned my Neutrogena hand cream blog review to their Pinterest board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 17, 2013)

> Yey BzzAgent pinned my Neutrogena hand cream blog review to their Pinterest board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice! Your pics look like a print ad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just missing the info lol


----------



## OiiO (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! Your pics look like a print ad!
> 
> ...


 Aw thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

The only campaign I've gotten into lately was the red box one and I kinda don't want to put the cc info,cuz I know I'll forget to cancel, I got in the Neutrogena one,but I was too late to grab it and all the spots were filled by the time I checked my email D:


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't had anything since the glade and unreal campaigns I really ready for one! Lol


----------



## murflegirl (Jan 20, 2013)

Got my BzzKit for the soup campaign last night! They sent a pouch of the chicken/quinoa soup. Can't wait to try it out later this evening!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

I got the Spicy Chorizo and Pulled Chicken with Black Beans. It was really pretty good, definitely had a lot of flavor, a bit spicy, and nice and thick. I am dying to try the coconut curry one!


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

Ooh you guys received some cool-sounding soup varieties! Hopefully mine arrives this week so I can take it to work and give it a try!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Spicy Chorizo and Pulled Chicken with Black Beans. It was really pretty good, definitely had a lot of flavor, a bit spicy, and nice and thick. I am dying to try the coconut curry one!


 mind in the gutter mind in the gutter most not laugh! XD


----------



## Annelle (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else ever had their feedback "rejected?"  I just had rejected feedback about Draftmark.  I can't even remember what I did or said to get it rejected (maybe tweeted?).  I have never had this happen before so I am not sure if it is normal or not.  Makes me worried as I have had NO positive experiences with Redbox streaming and have made sure to Bzz about it.


 An actual person reads all of your Bzz and decides whether to approve it or reject it.  If you read your email, there should be a note as to why it was rejected.  (You may have forgotten a hashtag, or it may not have included information needed...or whatever it is, they'll tell you what was wrong with it.)

It's okay to dislike something and buzz negatively.  It'll still get approved, and most of the time they'll say something like "Sorry it's not working out for you, but thanks for the buzz!" and approve it.  If it was rejected, then it just means that whatever you did, didn't count as buzz.  (For example if you sent in a URL for a blog entry, but you accidentally sent them a link to the wrong blog entry, it'll probably get rejected.  All you have to do is send in the correct info and you should be fine.)


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got into the hydro silk razor campaign! My first since the glade and unreal campaigns! So excited!


----------



## melonz (Jan 21, 2013)

Yay! I got into the razor campaign too! I had actually gotten into the hand cream one but I never received the package so I couldn't participate =(. Super excited about this! I've only been in the Glade one previously.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 22, 2013)

I am so confused my score was 6.8 and 2 days after I accepted the razor campaign it's 6.7 lol....sooo.confused!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so confused my score was 6.8 and 2 days after I accepted the razor campaign it's 6.7 lol....sooo.confused!


 It'll go back up once you start doing campaign activity!  The scores fluctuate a bit.  Mine was somewhere in the 5's, I added my blog and it popped up to 6.3, I got the TruMoo Campaign and it dropped to 6.2, and I put in a BzzReport and a Tweet and it's up to 6.5.  I've no idea how the scoring works, but it seems to be working out OK!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 22, 2013)

> Yey BzzAgent pinned my Neutrogena hand cream blog review to their Pinterest board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congratulations, that's cool! Haha, I wasn't looking at your name when I read the post; I was wondering why the photos looked so familiar: I follow your blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so confused my score was 6.8 and 2 days after I accepted the razor campaign it's 6.7 lol....sooo.confused!


mine went down .1 after accepting the Glad campaign but it went back up today for some reason. Maybe because I did a few surveys yesterday?


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 22, 2013)

From what I can tell, your score goes down when you have incomplete activity--e.g. whenever I have surveys to finish, my score drops a little bit. I think the length and quality of your reviews/buzzing/pics/etc also affects your score; I wrote like a page-long review for the Redbox one and it raised my score by one point.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

I got into the Cafe Escapes campaign today!


----------



## JessP (Jan 22, 2013)

> I got into the Cafe Escapes campaign today!


Oooh that sounds like a great one!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm excited!  They are basically powder filled K cups (so when pierced and mixed with the water).  They have a Chai tea one, hot cocoa and my favorite a cafe Mocha one.  This is what got me to buy a Keurig! lol



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh that sounds like a great one!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for this information!  I went back and checked my email and they were kind of confusing about it: 

Ultimately no worries as I have continued to get campaigns and it is the 1st and only time it has happened!  

GREETINGS BZZAGENT , While we appreciate the effort, we unfortunately could not accept your Campaign Activity submission. Please read the message below to learn more.

*Campaign*: Draftmark
*Activity Completed*: Rate Your Latest Pours
*Score Earned*: Rejected


*A note from our review team*
Thank you for your informative review.

*What now?*
Donâ€™t worry â€” it happens. Follow any suggestions in the note from our review team, then head back to BzzAgent.com to try again. 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> An actual person reads all of your Bzz and decides whether to approve it or reject it.  If you read your email, there should be a note as to why it was rejected.  (You may have forgotten a hashtag, or it may not have included information needed...or whatever it is, they'll tell you what was wrong with it.)
> 
> It's okay to dislike something and buzz negatively.  It'll still get approved, and most of the time they'll say something like "Sorry it's not working out for you, but thanks for the buzz!" and approve it.  If it was rejected, then it just means that whatever you did, didn't count as buzz.  (For example if you sent in a URL for a blog entry, but you accidentally sent them a link to the wrong blog entry, it'll probably get rejected.  All you have to do is send in the correct info and you should be fine.)


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 22, 2013)

T



> I'm excited! Â They are basically powder filled K cups (so when pierced and mixed with the water). Â They have a Chai tea one, hot cocoa and my favorite a cafe Mocha one. Â This is what got me to buy a Keurig! lol


 That sounds delicious! Please update us with how it tastes! Although it sounds like it'll be splendid!


----------



## Matahari (Jan 22, 2013)

I just signed up and got a Hydro Schick Silk Razor ampaign. I already tested the razor from Birchbox and liked it so it's good to get another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

Will do!  I am soo excited!



> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> T
> That sounds delicious! Please update us with how it tastes! Although it sounds like it'll be splendid!


----------



## page5 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Chai Tea one is excellent


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 22, 2013)

Kind of bummed I didn't get the razor or cafe escapes campaign...  In fact, haven't gotten any recently besides the Redbox. My score is pretty high (above a 7) and I always complete activities even post videos and stuff... Crossing my fingers! (My soft fingers thanks to  Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. How's that for bzz? LOL)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of bummed I didn't get the razor or cafe escapes campaign...  In fact, haven't gotten any recently besides the Redbox. My score is pretty high (above a 7) and I always complete activities even post videos and stuff... Crossing my fingers! (My soft fingers thanks to  Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. How's that for bzz? LOL)


 Me neither!!! I got the Afrin one and then red box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have a score as high as yours, mine is 6 D:


----------



## missnaya (Jan 23, 2013)

I just signed up not to long ago, and got the Schick Hydro Silk campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of bummed I didn't get the razor or cafe escapes campaign...  In fact, haven't gotten any recently besides the Redbox. My score is pretty high (above a 7) and I always complete activities even post videos and stuff... Crossing my fingers! (My soft fingers thanks to  Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. How's that for bzz? LOL)


 A lot of times they'll restrict the campaigns by geographic location, or income level, or something completely unrelated to the surveys we take!  We just know about all the good ones from being on here 




  I just got my first campaign in MONTHS, and it's for chocolate milk!  Lol definitely not one of the glamorous ones. I miss doing all the CoverGirl campaigns!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2013)

How long does it take to get the coupons/items? I was chosen for the glade campaign, but never have received what I was supposed to get. This is my first one so my score is 1.5, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take to get the coupons/items? I was chosen for the glade campaign, but never have received what I was supposed to get. This is my first one so my score is 1.5, lol.


They'll come, it has taken up to a month for me, you can see your shipments on your account page.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got an invite to the Glade campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE room fresheners!

And now my BzzScore is an 8.0. It jumped from a 7.6!!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an invite to the Glade campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE room fresheners!


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an invite to the Glade campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE room fresheners!


 I'm in too yay!


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got a Kroger yogurt campaign.  Yay for free stuff!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in too yay!


 Same! Should have bit our tongues last night about how we were getting no invites


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

yaaa haha XD


----------



## lunadust (Jan 23, 2013)

Right now I'm doing a morningstar farms one and the k-cup one!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got the razor one and I haven't had a campaign or survey (maybe 1-2) since the glade and unreal campaigns, so I'm super freaking excited! Lol


----------



## mermuse (Jan 24, 2013)

I went to check my account/write a review, and saw that I had an invite that as far as I know hadn't been emailed for the razor.

I have no idea what you get with it; I'm presuming you get the full razor since they sent one out with BB, but it would be nice to know ahead of time.  I wish they would say every time what was in the kit so you knew if you had to shell out money or not.

Hah.  And there's the razor email now as I write this.  The email actually states what's included:

A FREE Schick Hydro SilkÂ® Razor Starter Kit
Pass along coupons you can give to other ladies


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to check my account/write a review, and saw that I had an invite that as far as I know hadn't been emailed for the razor.
> 
> ...


 OHMYGOSH.  I just saw your post, thought "oh, i have to do some TruMoo buzz", logged in, and BAM.  Razor campaign!  (I won't lie, I was totally hoping it would be there)

Thanks!


----------



## JessP (Jan 24, 2013)

Same here! Just logged in to check, and lo and behold the Schick campaign was there!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2013)

Logged in and no razor campaign, but found the Glade one waiting for me! Didn't get an email either.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jan 24, 2013)

ME too!! WOHOO!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 24, 2013)

Got into the razor campaign!!

This is my 4th campaign and I've only been a member for 2-3 months!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the glade campaign but would have LOVED the razor!


----------



## zorabell (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got the razor campaign!


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the razor campaign too! I can't wait for it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Logged in to bzzagent and I had the razor campaign too! Yay!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to check my account/write a review, and saw that I had an invite that as far as I know hadn't been emailed for the razor.
> 
> ...


This has happened to me a few time,  I've learned not to rely on emails.  I log in at least 3x's a day.


----------



## Wida (Jan 24, 2013)

Woohoo! I got both the razor and the glade campaign this morning!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! I got both the razor and the glade campaign this morning!


LUCKY!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2013)

I got an email about the razor this AM.


----------



## JHP07 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! I got both the razor and the glade campaign this morning!


 I got the glade campaign yesterday and the razor campaign today!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

I had an email about the razor campaign, but when I logged in to accept, it was already full. Lol, missed out!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a newbie at this and didn't realize that there were a buttload of surveys I could do, lol. Just spent a couple of hours doing all of them (what a way to spend a sick day!). It raised my score up to a whopping 3.3! I noticed that the first campaign I got (glade) says shipping soon. Hope it does!


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got signed up today and took all the surveys at Bzzagent.  Hopefully, I'll get something soon.....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a newbie at this and didn't realize that there were a buttload of surveys I could do, lol. Just spent a couple of hours doing all of them (what a way to spend a sick day!). It raised my score up to a whopping 3.3! I noticed that the first campaign I got (glade) says shipping soon. Hope it does!


 Seriously, there have been times that they took so long to ship the stuff that I forgot I signed up for the campaign... lol.  The ones with just coupons tend to ship faster, if they're shipping an actual product it takes a little while longer.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Logged in to bzzagent and I had the razor campaign too! Yay!


 Awwwww yeeeeaaah


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, there have been times that they took so long to ship the stuff that I forgot I signed up for the campaign... lol.  The ones with just coupons tend to ship faster, if they're shipping an actual product it takes a little while longer.
> 
> Awwwww yeeeeaaah


 lmao that dancing banana always makes me laugh!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got into a Kroger Good For You Campaign. Comes with a $10 giftcard for yogurt and a bunch of coupons, apparently. Seems pretty decent. I like yogurt


----------



## JessP (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited!  They are basically powder filled K cups (so when pierced and mixed with the water).  They have a Chai tea one, hot cocoa and my favorite a cafe Mocha one.  This is what got me to buy a Keurig! lol


 Hey Jenn! When you get your bzzkit, if there are coupons would you mind sending me one or two? Or saving them for a Birchbox swap in person - I know Tabasc has been wanting to set up a San Diego BB meetup/swap! I actually purchased a Keurig online yesterday (I've been waiting forever to get one and finally decided to give it a go!).


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely!  I will PM you when I get them and we can schedule a meet up.   I am in Clairemont and am willing to go pretty much any where!  I would love to do a San Diego BB meetup/swap!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey Jenn! When you get your bzzkit, if there are coupons would you mind sending me one or two? Or saving them for a Birchbox swap in person - I know Tabasc has been wanting to set up a San Diego BB meetup/swap! I actually purchased a Keurig online yesterday (I've been waiting forever to get one and finally decided to give it a go!).


----------



## JessP (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely!  I will PM you when I get them and we can schedule a meet up.   I am in Clairemont and am willing to go pretty much any where!  I would love to do a San Diego BB meetup/swap!


 Cool, thanks! And yay! Let me get you in on the PM thread in just a sec - I'm in Mission Valley and I think most of us are relatively close to each other!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

pfff I kinda wish I was in California now(never been though), but it was so cold earlier my hands hurt by the time I got back to the house from getting the mail lol Also upstate NY sux and NYC is too far for me to go to swaps in person D:


----------



## JessP (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pfff I kinda wish I was in California now(never been though), but it was so cold earlier my hands hurt by the time I got back to the house from getting the mail lol Also upstate NY sux and NYC is too far for me to go to swaps in person D:


 Well, if you ever move here to escape all the cold, you're more than welcome to join! 



 I'm from Michigan originally and it's very difficult to consider moving back - the weather is just too nice here lol!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have an iphone maybe we can "facetime" you in!  You won't get to "experience the weather" but can still participate! ;P

PS to those getting the Kroger stuff we have Ralph's here (which is Krogers) so I want in too!  Maybe they will keep sending invites.  Fingers crossed....



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pfff I kinda wish I was in California now(never been though), but it was so cold earlier my hands hurt by the time I got back to the house from getting the mail lol Also upstate NY sux and NYC is too far for me to go to swaps in person D:


----------



## JessP (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have an iphone maybe we can "facetime" you in!  You won't get to "experience the weather" but can still participate! ;P
> 
> PS to those getting the Kroger stuff we have Ralph's here (which is Krogers) so I want in too!  Maybe they will keep sending invites.  Fingers crossed....


 Ha! Cool idea! (PS I totally just tried to find a smiley with a cell phone and surprisingly didn't see one!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have an iphone maybe we can "facetime" you in!  You won't get to "experience the weather" but can still participate! ;P
> 
> PS to those getting the Kroger stuff we have Ralph's here (which is Krogers) so I want in too!  Maybe they will keep sending invites.  Fingers crossed....


 haha so nice of you!XD but no I don't have an iphone, it is on the list of things I want one though! And I want to get on the krogers campaign too, but I guess I'm being a bit greedy XD


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha I can relate!  I have several campaigns going on now, but I always want more!  They seem to be coming out with a lot so there is hope for me yet!

PS Valentine's day is around the corner, so maybe that iphone will be within reach soon!  Guess we could do old school bring a laptop and Skype! Lol



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha so nice of you!XD but no I don't have an iphone, it is on the list of things I want one though! And I want to get on the krogers campaign too, but I guess I'm being a bit greedy XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I can relate!  I have several campaigns going on now, but I always want more!  They seem to be coming out with a lot so there is hope for me yet!
> 
> PS Valentine's day is around the corner, so maybe that iphone will be within reach soon!  Guess we could do old school bring a laptop and Skype! Lol


 Oh the greediness for more stuff to try out!(jk!) and yes I noticed they are releasing campaigns left and right!

haha the bf kinda rolled his eyes at that XD I didn't ask for much, just a Chanel Le Vernis since I don't have any D:


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the razor campaign!


 I got into that one too, its my first campaign so im kinda clueless about the whole process any tips?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I can relate!  I have several campaigns going on now, but I always want more!  They seem to be coming out with a lot so there is hope for me yet!
> 
> PS Valentine's day is around the corner, so maybe that iphone will be within reach soon!  Guess we could do old school bring a laptop and Skype! Lol


 I love having more than one campaign going at a time... lol it just makes me feel the love from BzzAgent!


----------



## page5 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love having more than one campaign going at a time... lol it just makes me feel the love from BzzAgent!


 BzzAgent is a total win for me. I've been a BzzAgent for a few years now - love trying out new products and the MyPoints GCs are a nice bonus. I keep up on the surveys and do the required Bzz activities and I usually have 3-7 campaigns going all the time.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 25, 2013)

Im in on the Garnier Dark Spot Campaign!!!!! WOO-HOO


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got in the Keurig Anytime Indulgence campaign.  This is the second Keurig one I've gotten and fourth campaign overall.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 25, 2013)

I saw the Garnier campaign and thought "Oh, that would be cool." Then I remembered I tried a Garnier product for dark spots and it made me break out like crazy, and I now have dark spots *FROM* that...so I'm *very wary* of Garnier skin products now.


----------



## petitamour (Jan 25, 2013)

I know I haven't posted in here {lurker}, but I got the Glade stuff in the mail today! 

Also, I'm jealous of everyones campaign invites. All I've had is the Glade


----------



## wadedl (Jan 25, 2013)

I got into a Lipton Chai Tea Campaign today.

They need to send a survey asking if you have a Keurig again, just got one last week at Costco.

My hubby switched from Diet Coke to coffee after watching a documentary that had a section about how bad aspartame is. So he started drinking Starbucks, but he would wait in the car and make me go buy him a drink at Starbucks because he find Starbucks to be too busy, intimidating, I don't know but he hates them and refuses to go into them. So finally I yelled at him and made him buy a Keurig at Costco and he loves it.


----------



## JessP (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into a Lipton Chai Tea Campaign today.
> 
> ...


 I think they will! I just emailed BzzAgent about this exact situation (bought a Keurig this week) and wanted to know if they'll be adding another Keurig-related survey! They said:

Quote: We'll post another Keurig poll if needed for an upcoming BzzCampaign. You can update then. Thanks for being part of BzzAgent!Best regards,RobertaBzzAgent Support


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. Got a Keurig for Christmas, _after_ I signed up for BzzAgent.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, they put out new surveys before each campaign, which is why you'll probably have to tell them whether or not you have a dog or cat about 3 times a year, haha


----------



## JessP (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, they put out new surveys before each campaign, which is why you'll probably have to tell them whether or not you have a dog or cat about 3 times a year, haha


 Lol! Yeah that makes sense. Too funny.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 25, 2013)

I just had a liqueur survey but I don't drink so I answered no, I don't drink to all question, save it for someone who does lol


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Garnier campaign and thought "Oh, that would be cool." Then I remembered I tried a Garnier product for dark spots and it made me break out like crazy, and I now have dark spots *FROM* that...so I'm *very wary* of Garnier skin products now.






 EEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...

I wanted to try it because I have dark acne scarring...and within a few days I broke out again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The worst part is that the 3 largest spots left from that breakout are on my nose and my cheek!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 25, 2013)

Just having a Keurig won't get you into all these great campaigns unfortunately. I have one and it is one of my favorite things in the world! I use it 4 times a day for coffee, hot cocoa, tea, hot water, iced coffee, etc. I answered the survey back then in full detail and I have yet to get any campaigns related to Keurig. It really depends on a large factor of associated things about you.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just having a Keurig won't get you into all these great campaigns unfortunately. I have one and it is one of my favorite things in the world! I use it 4 times a day for coffee, hot cocoa, tea, hot water, iced coffee, etc. I answered the survey back then in full detail and I have yet to get any campaigns related to Keurig. It really depends on a large factor of associated things about you.


 Right. But if they don't know you have one, you have NO chance of getting a Keurig related campaign. Jussayin'.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been invited to 2 of the 6+ Keurig campaigns I've noticed (I haven't always looked at the campaigns that I don't get picked for), and I've had a Keurig for years before I joined BzzAgent.  But yes, they do require that you have the machine before choosing you for one of their campaigns.  Don't worry though the coffee survey comes up all the time, so I think they resend it every time they have a new Keurig campaign.  (It's also a helpful way of them knowing which agents are still filling out surveys, too)


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just had a liqueur survey but I don't drink so I answered no, I don't drink to all question, save it for someone who does lol


Me too. Except I drink, but not cognac, which is what it was clearly asking about. So cognac lovers, go get your coupons!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 26, 2013)

I drink tea religiously lol, let me know how that one tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I remember taking a coffee survey, but no tea surveys. I have a liquor survey, but I don't think my state allows coupons on alcohol.



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into a Lipton Chai Tea Campaign today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

I got into the Schick one and the Johnsonville one...currently in 8 campaigns! Yeesh!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the Schick one and the Johnsonville one...currently in 8 campaigns! Yeesh!


 Wow! Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 26, 2013)

Just to let everyone who is looking to buy a Keurig... I ordered one from Kohl's online today, regularly priced $150. I paid $93.00 total, free shipping. Their having 20% off everything today!!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just had a liqueur survey but I don't drink so I answered no, I don't drink to all question, save it for someone who does lol


 The last time they gave me an alcohol survey I got the campaign (Be WInes, I think?) and I got pregnant (a good thing, but definitely NOT planned) between accepting and the kit actually getting here. Never again! From now on I'm always telling them I dont drink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the Garnier campaign and thought "Oh, that would be cool." Then I remembered I tried a Garnier product for dark spots and it made me break out like crazy, and I now have dark spots *FROM* that...so I'm *very wary* of Garnier skin products now.


 I have had two severe reactions from Garnier products. One was a hair dye and one was a face cream. I refuse to use this brand now.



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into a Lipton Chai Tea Campaign today.


 I just got into this one yesterday. I love steeping hot teas for a long time and then cooling them for iced tea. Excited to try this one!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got my packet today from the Glade campaign!  So excited to try..I have an infant whose diaper is




at times lol.  Perfect to go in the nursery! I think they were really generous with the coupons they gave out as well..$4 for the diffuser starter kit and $2 for the mist.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my packet today from the Glade campaign!  So excited to try..I have an infant whose diaper is
> 
> ...


 I got mine too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let everyone who is looking to buy a Keurig... I ordered one from Kohl's online today, regularly priced $150. I paid $93.00 total, free shipping. Their having 20% off everything today!!!


 I just looked out of curiosity, and I see that it's the Elite that is usually $150. TBH, that's a total ripoff! That model is usually only $120, and the next model up, the Special Edition is usually $150, even direct from Keurig. So $93 is good, but you shouldn't ever buy one full price from Kohl's.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Jan 26, 2013)

I love BzzAgent. I am hoping I get the chai tea campaign. Beauty wise I've been in the Burt's Bees, Luster White and Covergirl Flip Sticks campaigns. Right now I have Kellogg's Crunchy Nut, Claritin D and MorningStar Farms. I get the most excited about the beauty ones but I answer no to the foundation questions so I miss out on the bb cream ones I think.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love to get in a beauty campaign like cosmetics and not a razor! I would love the tea one too!


----------



## dd62 (Jan 27, 2013)

Does any one know how to cancel redbox instant? I logged into redbox.com but cannot find a cancel button? Is there a separate webpage for redbox instant?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one know how to cancel redbox instant? I logged into redbox.com but cannot find a cancel button? Is there a separate webpage for redbox instant?


 You have to go to your account page. I don't remember exactly what it says, but on it there should be a cancellation option.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

So the TruMoo (chocolate milk) campaign was a total bust at our house... my older son, who is a choc milk fiend, said it wasn't chocolately enough!  I had to add Ovaltine powder just to get him to drink it.  We've reached the sell-by date and still have 1/3 of the milk left.  I hate throwing it out, but at least it was free! Anyone want some coupons? 





Question for anyone who has a blog and is a BzzAgent... I don't see where you can submit a link to a blog review about a product.  Do I submit it as a BzzReport? Because they only have "in person" and "phone" as options, nothing for "online" or "blog".  Thanks!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes my kids love it ill inbox you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes my kids love it ill inbox you!


 Awesome! I felt so bad that they gave me a bunch of $1 coupons that I won't use, I'm so happy someone can use them!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 27, 2013)

> Awesome! I felt so bad that they gave me a bunch of $1 coupons that I won't use, I'm so happy someone can use them!


I have a 5, 3, 2.... All love tru moo, thank you, and trust me they will be used and appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for anyone who has a blog and is a BzzAgent... I don't see where you can submit a link to a blog review about a product.  Do I submit it as a BzzReport? Because they only have "in person" and "phone" as options, nothing for "online" or "blog".  Thanks!


 I don't think there's any option where you can add a blog post/link as the BzzReport, but if you find it lmk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 27, 2013)

> I don't think there's any option where you can add a blog post/link as the BzzReport, but if you find it lmk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they only accept person to person and over the phone....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they only accept person to person and over the phone....


 This is kinda weird to me, because my score shot up when when I added my blog, and you'd think they'd want to read the review posts we put up.  Oh well! C'est la vie.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for anyone who has a blog and is a BzzAgent... I don't see where you can submit a link to a blog review about a product.  Do I submit it as a BzzReport? Because they only have "in person" and "phone" as options, nothing for "online" or "blog".  Thanks!


 I think whether you can submit a blog post or not depends on the campaign. I see it as an option for the Neutrogena hand cream campaign but not for Glade.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does any one know how to cancel redbox instant? I logged into redbox.com but cannot find a cancel button? Is there a separate webpage for redbox instant?


 You have to go to http://Redboxinstant.com, enter your access code (on campaign page) to log in.  Sign into redbox account, account, manage subscription.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 27, 2013)

The Keurig Platinum is on sale for $129.99 at Costco and include 60 K-Cups and the My K-Cup. If only I had waited a week!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a good deal!  I bought it from Costco but paid $149 but that was almost a year ago.  I love my Keurig!  Can't wait for my Cafe Escape campaign to ship!



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Keurig Platinum is on sale for $129.99 at Costco and include 60 K-Cups and the My K-Cup. If only I had waited a week!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Keurig Platinum is on sale for $129.99 at Costco and include 60 K-Cups and the My K-Cup. If only I had waited a week!


 OMG, kicking myself in the ass!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my Schick kit in today!  One full size razor and EIGHT $5 coupons! I guess it's time to go do some winter deforestation on my legs.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Schick kit in today!  One full size razor and EIGHT $5 coupons! I guess it's time to go do some winter deforestation on my legs.


 Sweet!

Mine still says "shipping soon."

My Glade shipped today though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine says shipping soon too..I am strangely excited to get razors. Lol probably bc I am too cheap to pay $10 for a good razor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did go to Walmart to pick up the Glade starter kits yesterday. The mist was only $2.98 and $5.98 for the starter kit, so end price was .98 and 1.98 after the -$2 and -$4 coupons...not bad!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Schick kit in today!  One full size razor and EIGHT $5 coupons! I guess it's time to go do some winter deforestation on my legs.


 wow those are nice coupons! $5 off NICE! XD


----------



## cranraspberry (Jan 29, 2013)

Those coupons are awesome! By the way this week at CVS you can get $5 ECB when you buy the Hydro Silk razor (I think the price is around $13), not a bad deal when paired with the $5 off coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and the coupon machine printed a $2.50 off of $12 worth of razors, blades or shaving creams.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

My razor hasn't shipped yet but my Cafe Expressions shipped today!  Woot!

Side note if anyone wants a $3 off Claritin D or $.50 off the Kellogg cereal PM me.  I have 3 of each.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 29, 2013)

I have received my stuff once or twice, while the status says "shipping soon".


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine does actually say "shipping soon" still!  I was very surprised to find it in the mail today, usually BzzKits take awhile to reach me.



> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those coupons are awesome! By the way this week at CVS you can get $5 ECB when you buy the Hydro Silk razor (I think the price is around $13), not a bad deal when paired with the $5 off coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, and the coupon machine printed a $2.50 off of $12 worth of razors, blades or shaving creams.


 Thanks for letting me know! That is a great deal!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine does actually say "shipping soon" still!  I was very surprised to find it in the mail today, usually BzzKits take awhile to reach me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know! That is a great deal!


 same thing happened to me. it says shipping soon but it was at my doorstep when i got home


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 30, 2013)

can't wait to receive my schick razor campaign box! good multi use razors are pricy!!


----------



## lydiav (Jan 30, 2013)

I would really be interested in a Hendricks $15 MIR or two if they aren't going to be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am doing Morning Star right now - still have coupons


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lydiav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really be interested in a Hendricks $15 MIR or two if they aren't going to be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am doing Morning Star right now - still have coupons


 I still havent picked mine up.  Not too sure about a meatless burger lol


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got into the Garnier skin renew dark spot peel!!! Sooo excited


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got into the Garnier skin renew dark spot peel!!! Sooo excited


 Be careful. The Garnier Skin Renew moisturizer for dark spots messed up my face! It made me break out _and_ gave me *more* dark spots!! And another member also had a really bad reaction to a Garnier skin product as well.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in the razor campaign and the Glade as well as just signing up for the Garnier dark spot. I wish I would have read this before agreeing to it because my face has the tendency to break out, and the last thing I need is to have a break out on top of the dark spots I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 30, 2013)

My razor kit has now shipped! Super excited to get that and my Glade!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I got the garnier campaign invite this morning and signed up. It has been awhile since I've gotten a cosmetic one- I look fwd to it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says shipping soon too..I am strangely excited to get razors. Lol probably bc I am too cheap to pay $10 for a good razor.
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the Glade at Walmart too. Pretty good deal with those coupons!!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got into the Garnier skin renew dark spot peel!!! Sooo excited


 
Me too!  Lets see if it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the garnier campaign invite this morning and signed up. It has been awhile since I've gotten a cosmetic one- I look fwd to it!


 
I look forward to it too!  Its my first campaign and I'm super excited its beauty related!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw a couple posts talking about the Glade and using the $2 and $4 off coupons...did you not use the coupons for the free starter kits??

I just got my Glade BzzKit today, and there was *1* coupon for a *free* mist starter kit (up to $3.99) and *1* coupon for a *free* oil diffuser starter kit (up to $7.29), and *several *$2 and $4 off coupons.


----------



## feemia (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a couple posts talking about the Glade and using the $2 and $4 off coupons...did you not use the coupons for the free starter kits??
> 
> I just got my Glade BzzKit today, and there was *1* coupon for a *free* mist starter kit (up to $3.99) and *1* coupon for a *free* oil diffuser starter kit (up to $7.29), and *several *$2 and $4 off coupons.


 I was wondering the same thing.  My kit included a coupon for a FREE fragrance mist starter kit and a FREE oil diffuser starter kit as well.

Did some people get a different coupon book without the coupons for free products?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  My kit included a coupon for a FREE fragrance mist starter kit and a FREE oil diffuser starter kit as well.
> 
> Did some people get a different coupon book without the coupons for free products?


 That's my question...maybe they didn't realize there were the FREE coupons, not just the $ off coupons?


----------



## Totem (Jan 31, 2013)

Costco was giving out free razors in their sample section a couple of days ago.

I was invited to the Garnier campaign but when I try and tweet about it, it keeps saying I don't qualify for the campaign. Guess I can take it or leave it after reading the reviews.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Costco was giving out free razors in their sample section a couple of days ago.
> 
> I was invited to the Garnier campaign but when I try and tweet about it, it keeps saying I don't qualify for the campaign. Guess I can take it or leave it after reading the reviews.


 They still are... Thanks!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a couple posts talking about the Glade and using the $2 and $4 off coupons...did you not use the coupons for the free starter kits??
> 
> I just got my Glade BzzKit today, and there was *1* coupon for a *free* mist starter kit (up to $3.99) and *1* coupon for a *free* oil diffuser starter kit (up to $7.29), and *several *$2 and $4 off coupons.





> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  My kit included a coupon for a FREE fragrance mist starter kit and a FREE oil diffuser starter kit as well.
> 
> Did some people get a different coupon book without the coupons for free products


 Sorry if I was unclear!  I got the free product coupons..I used those and 1 extra of each of the $ off coupons




.I was just letting people know where they could get additional cheaper or so they could pass on the info to whomever they gave the coupons to!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be careful. The Garnier Skin Renew moisturizer for dark spots messed up my face! It made me break out _and_ gave me *more* dark spots!! And another member also had a really bad reaction to a Garnier skin product as well.


Ohhh!  Thanks for the warning..maybe I'll have my hubby to test out first (he has more dark spots then me anyway! lol)


----------



## Totem (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still are... Thanks!


Oh good!

That Redbox selection really sucked! And when I did find something I'd like to watch it sent me on a scavenger hunt around town to find it. NO THANKS! I think I'll go back to Netflix. Verizon/Redbox just showed me how much I missed Netflix. Interestingly all of my negative reviews were rejected. LOL They can't take constructive criticism I guess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone get in the 'Own' You Glow Girl House Party? I never heard of the Own skincare line. Looks like it's a $400 party 'haul'. $100 in Numi tea. It's been around 6 months so I was due for another party.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good!
> ...


 huh, I gave a negative review and they accepted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 31, 2013)

I gave two negative Redbox reviews and got max points for them


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

I also gave multiple negative Redbox feedback and mine was also accepted!  



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave two negative Redbox reviews and got max points for them


----------



## Totem (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh, I gave a negative review and they accepted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

I think I was too much of a smart ass. I told them I wasn't into cheesy rated B action movies and Justin Beiber documentaries and they made me want to go back to Netflix. DECLINE! haha


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey at least you were honest!  I just wrote about the horrible customer service experiences (or lack thereof) I had.  For a program in Beta testing that "wants" feedback they sure do make it hard!



> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I was too much of a smart ass. I told them I wasn't into cheesy rated B action movies and Justin Beiber documentaries and they made me want to go back to Netflix. DECLINE! haha


----------



## Totem (Jan 31, 2013)

I think it depends on the reviewer you get to. I got a complete idiot once who rejected everything. He must have been new. It looks like the reviewers are in different states according to the hits I get on my blog. I want that job.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao! dammit! I so would read that review XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

I might as well cancel now, the bf wanted to watch a movie, but I don't want to be charged for that shit


----------



## wadedl (Jan 31, 2013)

Worst service ever. Why would I ever keep it if I can't even watch it on my TV. It would not even work on my computer. I am not going to watch a movie on my phone!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow!  I never even tried to watch a movie on my computer because the selection was so awful!  I basically got my 4 free redbox rentals (actually my husband watched them) and then cancelled.  Then I was like wait 7.99 for 4 redbox rentals or I could rent them for 1.20 each so 4.60.  

On the plus side Netflix (we have streaming no DVDs) just offered me a free one month trial on the DVDs



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Worst service ever. Why would I ever keep it if I can't even watch it on my TV. It would not even work on my computer. I am not going to watch a movie on my phone!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  I never even tried to watch a movie on my computer because the selection was so awful!  I basically got my 4 free redbox rentals (actually my husband watched them) and then cancelled.  Then I was like wait 7.99 for 4 redbox rentals or I could rent them for 1.20 each so 4.60.
> 
> On the plus side Netflix (we have streaming no DVDs) just offered me a free one month trial on the DVDs


 I just got that same email a few days ago!  I had forgotten about it, so thanks so much for reminding me!  I just went and added it, and they have Season 3 of Downton Abbey! Disc 2 is first on my list... Yay!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay!  Glad I could help!  I have never seen Downton Abbey but whenever it is on it is always trending on twitter.  I did not know it was Downton and keep thinking "why can't all these people spell Downtown?"  Then I googled and saw the show is Downton Abbey!
  Lol

Did you get to participate in the fun filled redbox experiment?

I just got Garnier yesterday so I think my campaign total is 8!  Eeek!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got that same email a few days ago!  I had forgotten about it, so thanks so much for reminding me!  I just went and added it, and they have Season 3 of Downton Abbey! Disc 2 is first on my list... Yay!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  Glad I could help!  I have never seen Downton Abbey but whenever it is on it is always trending on twitter.  I did not know it was Downton and keep thinking "why can't all these people spell Downtown?"  Then I googled and saw the show is Downton Abbey!
> 
> ...


 Haha. Until reading your post, I thought it was "Downtown" as well! Just shows how our brains automatically read common words correctly, even when the letters are out of order or some are missing!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  Glad I could help!  I have never seen Downton Abbey but whenever it is on it is always trending on twitter.  I did not know it was Downton and keep thinking "why can't all these people spell Downtown?"  Then I googled and saw the show is Downton Abbey!
> 
> ...


 Ha! I thought the same thing til I started watching it.  

I think the Redbox was only for ppl with Verizon, I didn't get it but from the reviews I've seen on here I'm kind of glad!

I keep stalking my BzzAgent page looking for new campaigns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have TruMoo and Schick right now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I thought the same thing til I started watching it.
> 
> ...


 Verizon as the internet provider? or phone provider, cuz I have neither, well the bf has cell phone w verizon, but our cable/internet/hp is w twc


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I thought the same thing til I started watching it.
> 
> ...


 Dont feel bad, I stalk Bzzagent all day long! LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dont feel bad, I stalk Bzzagent all day long! LOL


 Same here XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Verizon as the internet provider? or phone provider, cuz I have neither, well the bf has cell phone w verizon, but our cable/internet/hp is w twc


 Cell phone provider.  I have no idea why it was necessary, but the second I put another provider on the survey, they kicked me right out to the "Thanks, here's your 3 MyPoints!" screen.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in the redbox campaign though, and I don't have verizon for anything.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cell phone provider.  I have no idea why it was necessary, but the second I put another provider on the survey, they kicked me right out to the "Thanks, here's your 3 MyPoints!" screen.


 I see then, probably I replied w the bf's provider XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

I have no clue then.  The campaign was called "Redbox Instant by Verizon".  Ergo, I thought you had to have some form of Verizon.  *shrugs*

ETA:  found a pic of the campaign logo on the BzzAgent website:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 31, 2013)

For the Glade campaign, everyone who participated several months ago got the same coupon booklet, and yes, there were coupons to redeem making the purchase FREE. I think we were mostly trying to convey where you could find great deals on the products and wanted to share. As previously mentioned, not everyone who buzzes always wants to shell out money to participate in studies.


----------



## Yukiko (Jan 31, 2013)

I signed up a little while ago and I so far, got into the Glade and Schick Hydro campaigns. The Schick one is pretty useless to me though, since I epilate, not shave. s:


----------



## Annelle (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up a little while ago and I so far, got into the Glade and Schick Hydro campaigns. The Schick one is pretty useless to me though, since I epilate, not shave. s:


 You probably should have passed on the campaign that you don't have any interest in to allow for women who are actually interested in them to be able to have a chance to use them. =/


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You probably should have passed on the campaign that you don't have any interest in to allow for women who are actually interested in them to be able to have a chance to use them. =/


 Agree!


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You probably should have passed on the campaign that you don't have any interest in to allow for women who are actually interested in them to be able to have a chance to use them. =/


 
Oh, true. I was simply thinking of testing to get more credit towards the site. &gt;.o.... I wasn't even thinking like that. Well, either way, I am sure I will be using it down the line for quick and simple fixes when I feel too lazy to epilate probably. &gt;.o


----------



## Annelle (Feb 1, 2013)

passing on a campaign won't hurt your credit, but if you accept things you don't really want to participate in, then you're being forced to talk about something you don't even want to use! (because not participating after you've joined a campaign *will* hurt your ranking)

The only times a campaign itself will really boost your score is if you're still brand new and you've never done any bzzing before, since your first campaign gives you credibility over someone who has done no campaigns, but even people with no campaigns will eventually get their first invite.

My buzzscore really hasn't changed much since they created buzzscores (I joined when they had bee levels), with the exception of when the score dropped when they decided to change how they calculate all the scores.  I was always around a 9.4-9.6 with the initial calculations, then when they changed it (which lowered pretty much everyone, making it harder to hit a 10.0), I've stayed constant at 8.8, whether I accept a campaign or not.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm. Didn't know that. I apologize. :/ ...

Like I said though, I am pretty sure I will still be using it as a quick touch up whenever I don't want to, or can't use my epilator. &gt;.o


----------



## Annelle (Feb 1, 2013)

it's alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's just good to know so you don't have to feel the pressure of accepting something you don't want!

A lot of the ladies were unhappy with campaigns that made you purchase items to use them, but it's good to know you can pass on it if you don't want to spend money on it without any harmful effects to to your account.  (There was a car thing that cost $50 if you joined people were worried that if they skipped it, they wouldn't be invited to any more campaigns.)


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 1, 2013)

I was waiting to cancel for the longest time, just so I could use the 4 rental credits. but there were no new releases that I was interested in or hadn't watched, so I didn't even use them :|. except for the small minority of people who frequent redbox and prefer 4 credits + mediocre instant streaming--over the 10000's of titles on Netflix--I don't think they'll retain many subscribers.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  I never even tried to watch a movie on my computer because the selection was so awful!  I basically got my 4 free redbox rentals (actually my husband watched them) and then cancelled.  Then I was like wait 7.99 for 4 redbox rentals or I could rent them for 1.20 each so 4.60.
> 
> On the plus side Netflix (we have streaming no DVDs) just offered me a free one month trial on the DVDs


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 1, 2013)

Got the Cafe Escapes package today- two four packs and some coupons for $2.00 off. Everything sounds great! One pack is: two Cafe Vanilla and Cafe Caramel samples and the other pack is: Milk Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Dark Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Chai Latte and Cafe Mocha.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for posting!  I am so excited to get mine but since I am on the West coast it will probably be mid next week!  



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Cafe Escapes package today- two four packs and some coupons for $2.00 off. Everything sounds great! One pack is: two Cafe Vanilla and Cafe Caramel samples and the other pack is: Milk Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Dark Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Chai Latte and Cafe Mocha.


----------



## astokes (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Cafe Escapes package today- two four packs and some coupons for $2.00 off. Everything sounds great! One pack is: two Cafe Vanilla and Cafe Caramel samples and the other pack is: Milk Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Dark Chocolate Hot Cocoa, Chai Latte and Cafe Mocha.


Jealous! The Cafe Vanilla is my favorite. I wanted this campaign just for the coupons! lol


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

If you want a coupon feel free to PM me and I will mail one out to you when I get my bzz kit!  It shipped 1/29 but I know they ship from the East coast.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jealous! The Cafe Vanilla is my favorite. I wanted this campaign just for the coupons! lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jealous! The Cafe Vanilla is my favorite. I wanted this campaign just for the coupons! lol


 
I looooooove the caramel one! And I normally don't even drink coffee.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good!
> ...


 I gave VERY negative feedback on it, and mine was accepted. Did you mention something that breaks the rules? ...I can't find them now but I know there are some pretty specific guidelines.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 2, 2013)

Picked up my Glade items yesterday! Target had the diffusers for $5.99 and the sprays were I believe $2.99 ($1.99 refills). The girl ringing up screwed up scanning coupons, so I got all the Glade stuff free (bought 2 diffusers, 1 spray, and 1 refill) along with money off my other items. I think I'll definitely pick up some more stuff from Target if I like them because if I don't get to give out all the coupons it comes down to really cheap. We went with the pineapple one in the spray (smells like pina colada!) and picked the apple and the lavender ones for the diffusers. The lavender one seems nice and relaxing, so I'm going to try it out in the bedroom!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

Lmao those were exactly the ones I was thinking about!  Is the pineapple one too sweet?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picked up my Glade items yesterday! Target had the diffusers for $5.99 and the sprays were I believe $2.99 ($1.99 refills). The girl ringing up screwed up scanning coupons, so I got all the Glade stuff free (bought 2 diffusers, 1 spray, and 1 refill) along with money off my other items. I think I'll definitely pick up some more stuff from Target if I like them because if I don't get to give out all the coupons it comes down to really cheap. We went with the pineapple one in the spray (smells like pina colada!) and picked the apple and the lavender ones for the diffusers. The lavender one seems nice and relaxing, so I'm going to try it out in the bedroom!


 The light blue one (Cotton and Italian Mandarin) sounds weird, but smells AMAZING.  Very clean and sweet.  (I had the Glade campaign back in October)  I do like the Pineapple Mangosteen one (I got the little wood diffuser with that one), but I'm definitely picking up more of the C &amp; IM, with or without a coupon!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

> Lmao those were exactly the ones I was thinking about! Â Is the pineapple one too sweet?


 I didn't think so..I really like the Apple ones..


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 2, 2013)

Did anyone get in on either of the two Nexus campaigns yet?


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The light blue one (Cotton and Italian Mandarin) sounds weird, but smells AMAZING.  Very clean and sweet.  (I had the Glade campaign back in October)  I do like the Pineapple Mangosteen one (I got the little wood diffuser with that one), but I'm definitely picking up more of the C &amp; IM, with or without a coupon!


 I am in love with the Fuji apple &amp; caramom spice!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get in on either of the two Nexus campaigns yet?


 Nothing yet for me! I'd like to though!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 2, 2013)

still waiting to receive the schick razor campaign items...hoping they come soon!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 2, 2013)

oo and i've been asked twice to join glade campaigns even though i've said many times that i HATE those kind of artificial fragrances...they irritate my lungs...though i would have loved to be a part of the last covergirl campaign...and i loved the burt's bees intense hydration one from a couple months ago...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got my Schick kit!! Too bad I already shaved this morning...maybe I'll shave my legs (not that they really need to be shaved since I barely grow hair on them and honestly only need to shave them about once a month in the winter, and once every 2 weeks or so in the summer)...all my friends hate me for that! At 1-2_ weeks_, my legs pretty much look like what most people's do at 1-2 _days_...

ETA: I *hate* the razor!! To be perfectly honest, my legs feel more dry after using this than after I use my regular razor (the Schick Quattro for women), and while I was shaving, it felt like I was scraping my skin rather than the hair off my legs! And the shave isn't as close/as smooth as I'm used to either. So I think that was my one and only time using this razor...hopefully you guys have better luck than me with it!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The light blue one (Cotton and Italian Mandarin) sounds weird, but smells AMAZING.  Very clean and sweet.  (I had the Glade campaign back in October)  I do like the Pineapple Mangosteen one (I got the little wood diffuser with that one), but I'm definitely picking up more of the C &amp; IM, with or without a coupon!


It sounds oddly interesting! Our stores were pretty limited with selection, but I'll have to scour that one. Everyone I talk to doesn't seem interested in the product, which is understandable I guess. My boyfriend is a diehard Febreze fan, so getting him to try these new glade items was interesting. He ended up liking them though. Jewel had all the scents on clearance, which I found odd.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

The Cotton &amp; Italian Mandarin is the one that actually sounds best to me, so I'm hoping I can find it in the store. 

I really like Glade in general though. I've been using the plugins for awhile and they're awesome!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 3, 2013)

I got an Own House party - I think it may have been because I gave them a bunch of +K on Klout because they truly influenced me to find out more about the brand.  I am really excited to get it but it hasn't arrived yet.  The last (and only) party I hosted for them was the Telestrationsboard game party.  I did just get a wonderful party kit from Crowdtap too - it is sponsored by Durex - I couldn't believe how much stuff they sent.  We have lots of married friends so I was going to do a couples party - there was probably over $200 worth of condoms and lotions/lubes as well as some toys that haven't hit the shelves yet.  I am slightly blushing at the prospect but I know my friends will think it is fun and get a kick out of a Valentine's bash.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good!
> ...


 Sorry for the double post - I'm new and haven't quite gotten the whole quoting thing down yet - but the post above was my reply to this question...


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oo and i've been asked twice to join glade campaigns even though i've said many times that i HATE those kind of artificial fragrances...they irritate my lungs...though i would have loved to be a part of the last covergirl campaign...and i loved the burt's bees intense hydration one from a couple months ago...


 I loved the Burt's Bees campaign too - I thought the products worked really well even though I wasn't crazy about the fragrance.  I got the Covergirl campaign for the LipBlasts and I was so excited until they actually came.  I didn't really care for the texture and the colors they sent were all ones I was on the fence about.  I gave two of the three to my sister who wore them beautifully.  I actually found that I liked the gold end of the one I kept as a quick coat over my favorite lip gloss to change the color a bit but thought they were too drying on their own.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

I just had a survey about hair. Maybe that's for the Nexxus campaigns?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a survey about hair. Maybe that's for the Nexxus campaigns?


 
Me too!! Hoping so!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Hoping so!


 Definitely! And I hope that my BzzScore goes up enough to get some more campaigns. I'm at an 8.4 right now, but have completed ALL of the activities for the Schick campaign, and some of them for the Glade one, they just haven't been verified yet.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 4, 2013)

I've never had this happen before... I just got an email invite to a campaign that is already full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had this happen before... I just got an email invite to a campaign that is already full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which campaign?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which campaign?


 The Simple Truth campaign. Kroger brand organic foods. I was really excited about the coupons. Their tortilla chips are really good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely! And I hope that my BzzScore goes up enough to get some more campaigns. I'm at an 8.4 right now, but have completed ALL of the activities for the Schick campaign, and some of them for the Glade one, they just haven't been verified yet.


That score should be plenty high, I've been around 8.5 for a while, and I've had probably 10 campaigns in the last 4-5 months. Bzzscores mean a little bit, but fitting the demographic seems far more important, and an 8.5 should get you into almost anything you fit the demographic for.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That score should be plenty high, I've been around 8.5 for a while, and I've had probably 10 campaigns in the last 4-5 months. Bzzscores mean a little bit, but fitting the demographic seems far more important, and an 8.5 should get you into almost anything you fit the demographic for.


 I hope so. So far I've had pretty good luck. I've only been a member for 3 months and have had 4 campaigns.


----------



## Totem (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave VERY negative feedback on it, and mine was accepted. Did you mention something that breaks the rules? ...I can't find them now but I know there are some pretty specific guidelines.



"Greetings BzzAgent Bzzbagby, While we appreciate the effort, we unfortunately could not accept your Campaign Activity submission. Please read the message below to learn more.

*Campaign*: Redbox Instant by Verizon

*Activity Completed*: Review Your Redbox Instant Experience

*Score Earned*: Rejected

*A note from our review team*

Please report this to [email protected].

*What now?*

Donâ€™t worry â€” it happens. Follow any suggestions in the note from our review team, then head back to BzzAgent.com to try again.

Keep up the Bzz!

BzzAgent Jono"

No "message below." Weird.


----------



## Totem (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an Own House party - I think it may have been because I gave them a bunch of +K on Klout because they truly influenced me to find out more about the brand.  I am really excited to get it but it hasn't arrived yet.  The last (and only) party I hosted for them was the Telestrationsboard game party.  I did just get a wonderful party kit from Crowdtap too - it is sponsored by Durex - I couldn't believe how much stuff they sent.  We have lots of married friends so I was going to do a couples party - there was probably over $200 worth of condoms and lotions/lubes as well as some toys that haven't hit the shelves yet.  I am slightly blushing at the prospect but I know my friends will think it is fun and get a kick out of a Valentine's bash.


House Party has a weird system. I get a party every 6 months, about twice a year. It seems it doesn't matter how much you participate in activities. Your number or time is either up or not. Seems like newbies have an advantage too.

What's the deal with Crowdtap? How do you get picked for parties? Is it timing? Posts? Points? Frequency? Luck? I'm turned off by all the annoying 'clicking' you have to do. It's like I'm spamming myself and all my friends on facebook with stupid filler. I refuse to spam my FB homepage.

So is there a trick to Crowdtap without pestering friends? The Valentine bash sounds hysterical!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 4, 2013)

Whoa.. I was on several days ago, but now have a bajillion surveys.. which made my score drop. Lol, oops


----------



## Totem (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got into a Nexxus campaign. There are two of them. It's not the usual Buzz campaign tho. It's a review campaign to leave reviews on places like Amazon and it looks like they want you to take a screenshot of your reviews there. Something new.

I have a 9.5 and I'm pretty lazy. I wait til the last minute, even on day 0, the last extra day to do all my Buzz, reviews, pic taking and blog posting and have kept my 9.5 score. I did not buy the printer in the Dell campaign either. I get quite a few 'exceptionals' in some of my reviews tho. That must count for something.?


----------



## lorizav (Feb 4, 2013)

I got my first campaign-The Garnier renew dark spot peel.  I am so looking forward to that product as I have hyperpigmentation and acne marks.  I can't wait til it comes to give it a try!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first campaign-The Garnier renew dark spot peel.  I am so looking forward to that product as I have hyperpigmentation and acne marks.  I can't wait til it comes to give it a try!!!!


 Try out Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair and Aveeno Positively Radiant (both moisturizers). I've been using them both for the past couple of months (Neutrogena at night and Aveeno during the day since that one has a much lighter feel), and my dark acne spots have faded at least a couple of shades, and my skin tone is overall much more even! My skin is so much better that I now rarely wear a full face of foundation, and because of how self conscious I was before, I wouldn't ever leave the house without it!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> House Party has a weird system. I get a party every 6 months, about twice a year. It seems it doesn't matter how much you participate in activities. Your number or time is either up or not. Seems like newbies have an advantage too.
> ...


 My Crowdtap experience has always been a little hit and miss.  I set my Facebook posts to "only me" and I double check it before I post any brand challenges so they don't annoy my friends.  I don't have a lot of personal friends on my Twitter - I use it mainly for interacting with brands and bloggers who I like but who I don't actually know in real life.  That way I can post the challenges to Twitter only and even if I only get half the credit that's fine with me.  When I first signed up I got a party within a month - the McCormick Grillmates one.  They sent a ton of stuff and we really liked and used all of it.  I took tons of pictures and only shared them on Crowdtap if they had folks in them and shared photos of the food on Facebook with McCormick and tagged them in the shots.  I try to spend a few minutes a week doing the quick hits and if there are interesting 1000 point challenges that are easy (take a picture of your Sketchers shoes!) I do them and write a blurb.  Crowdtap seems to love pictures and honest feedback.  I have said I thought things were boring and not worth my time (a television show) and they still gave me an "excellent" score.  I only got digital content campaigns (watch tv or download coupons) for a while but lately since they have changed things up and changed the point values and redemption policy I have gotten a lot more things to try (cold medicine, the durex kit, yesterday an invitation and a sample box of a new cereal showing up this week). I have redeemed $105.00 worth of Amazon gift cards I have gotten through them and also used some points for a t-shirt last summer.  I also randomly won a $50 movie theatre gift card through a link I followed to an instant win game for the Windows phone - it was unrelated but I would've never known about the game if I hadn't seen it in a quick hit so that was cool.  I am level 13 and I think I have 78 stars or something like that.  You get lots of points if you can get in moderated discussions - they are easy questions and the moderators almost always choose people who try to give opinions rather than one words responses.  There was one a few days back that asked if you liked caramel candies - when you got accepted to the panel it asked 29 questions and you can get 100 points for each response and an additional 25 points the first time you respond to a comment someone else has made.  If you are a lower level that is 3625 points you can make in about 45 minutes.  The more effort you put in the more opportunities you get so you can turn some things down (I don't want to watch 100 Visa videos!) without getting penalized.  If you forget to do something they put a flag that says "expired" on it and then it says - "whoops - try hard to get your responses in on time!" but it isn't a big deal.  They are about to go through some MAJOR changes though so what I've been doing might not work as well in the new settings.  I think it is most important to be honest and offer lots of content - especially pictures.  Hope that helps you!

(And I agree House Party is a little weird - I think they really try and share the love and get lots of people involved instead of rewarding the people who throw great parties.  I tried several times to get a Soda Stream one to no avail, but I hope that getting the Own party doesn't kill my chances for the Debbie Macomber one because I would Love to do that party!)


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got both the Nexxus anti aging and the hydro light campaigns today - I have never tried their products so I am pretty excited about these campaigns.  When I saw that they retailed for $14.99 - $19.99 I realized they were more salon quality products.  I honestly didn't know much about them and was thinking they were sort of like Suave or other value brands. I hope lots of you beauties get in these campaigns too!


----------



## Totem (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both the Nexxus anti aging and the hydro light campaigns today - I have never tried their products so I am pretty excited about these campaigns.  When I saw that they retailed for $14.99 - $19.99 I realized they were more salon quality products.  I honestly didn't know much about them and was thinking they were sort of like Suave or other value brands. I hope lots of you beauties get in these campaigns too!


Just got in the second Nexxus campaign. Nexxus is a good brand.

Thanks for the Crowdtap tips. My Twitter is for only Bzzing/contests too. I kind of giggle at all the friend requests I get. Get ready to be spammed! lol Whenever a Crowdtap discussion pops up it's always over by the time I get to the email. I guess I'll play around with it some more even though the 'clicking' annoys me.

I think the 'only me' setting on FB works only on your personal page not your homepage feed. People can still see it on their feeds if I'm not mistaken. I was annoyed when I found that out!


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Crowdtap experience has always been a little hit and miss.  I set my Facebook posts to "only me" and I double check it before I post any brand challenges so they don't annoy my friends.  I don't have a lot of personal friends on my Twitter - I use it mainly for interacting with brands and bloggers who I like but who I don't actually know in real life.  That way I can post the challenges to Twitter only and even if I only get half the credit that's fine with me.  When I first signed up I got a party within a month - the McCormick Grillmates one.  They sent a ton of stuff and we really liked and used all of it.  I took tons of pictures and only shared them on Crowdtap if they had folks in them and shared photos of the food on Facebook with McCormick and tagged them in the shots.  I try to spend a few minutes a week doing the quick hits and if there are interesting 1000 point challenges that are easy (take a picture of your Sketchers shoes!) I do them and write a blurb.  Crowdtap seems to love pictures and honest feedback.  I have said I thought things were boring and not worth my time (a television show) and they still gave me an "excellent" score.  I only got digital content campaigns (watch tv or download coupons) for a while but lately since they have changed things up and changed the point values and redemption policy I have gotten a lot more things to try (cold medicine, the durex kit, yesterday an invitation and a sample box of a new cereal showing up this week). I have redeemed $105.00 worth of Amazon gift cards I have gotten through them and also used some points for a t-shirt last summer.  I also randomly won a $50 movie theatre gift card through a link I followed to an instant win game for the Windows phone - it was unrelated but I would've never known about the game if I hadn't seen it in a quick hit so that was cool.  I am level 13 and I think I have 78 stars or something like that.  You get lots of points if you can get in moderated discussions - they are easy questions and the moderators almost always choose people who try to give opinions rather than one words responses.  There was one a few days back that asked if you liked caramel candies - when you got accepted to the panel it asked 29 questions and you can get 100 points for each response and an additional 25 points the first time you respond to a comment someone else has made.  If you are a lower level that is 3625 points you can make in about 45 minutes.  The more effort you put in the more opportunities you get so you can turn some things down (I don't want to watch 100 Visa videos!) without getting penalized.  If you forget to do something they put a flag that says "expired" on it and then it says - "whoops - try hard to get your responses in on time!" but it isn't a big deal.  They are about to go through some MAJOR changes though so what I've been doing might not work as well in the new settings.  I think it is most important to be honest and offer lots of content - especially pictures.  Hope that helps you!
> 
> (And I agree House Party is a little weird - I think they really try and share the love and get lots of people involved instead of rewarding the people who throw great parties.  I tried several times to get a Soda Stream one to no avail, but I hope that getting the Own party doesn't kill my chances for the Debbie Macomber one because I would Love to do that party!)


 I applied for the cereal one but it still says pending.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied for the cereal one but it still says pending.


 I think they are sending out the invites to that one still.  I haven't tried great grains because I'm not sure I would like banana cereal but I guess I might find out!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just got in the second Nexxus campaign. Nexxus is a good brand.
> ...


 Aw man,I didn't know that!  I thought if it said "only me" your friends saw them only when they looked at your timeline.  I very seldom post stuff on Facebook for crowdtap that isn't coupons and most of my friends like the coupons.  Maybe they are all hiding me and I was unaware.  Lol

The moderated discussions are changing now where they are going toward a more specific grouping as requested by the clients.  Now a lot of times you have to answer screener questions and you'll get a "Congrats! You've been invited to participate..." email.  I probably only get there in time for one out of ten discussions.  Sometimes I hear the email ping and by the time I've clicked over to the new window it's full so I don't really get how that works.  If it has been more than an half an hour since it showed up I don't even bother.  They always seem to come at about 2:30 to 3:00 Eastern time though.  

Glad you got the Nexxus campaign too.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't know that about Faceboom either. That makes me sad, they should really make that more clear.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's Facebook's official statement on their 'only me' setting: https://www.facebook.com/help/275599715852133/


----------



## Totem (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Facebook's official statement on their 'only me' setting: https://www.facebook.com/help/275599715852133/


Whew! I guess I was wrong. I don't know WTH I was reading.


----------



## Kirari (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone else having problems with them randomly changing your twitter connection to someone else's account?  They've conntected me to four different people in the past hour or so.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 6, 2013)

Nope. I just tweeted a little while ago too.

I'm [finally] getting my Glade tonight (I only went to the store once since getting my kit -- and what did I do? Forget my coupons of course!), so I'll be able to do some more campaign activities and get my BzzScore up! I'm at an 8.6 right now, but I still have all 4 campaigns I've been invited to going (although the Neutrogena one is just about over), so I still have time to complete more activities.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you guys usually post stuff on your facebook? I have no problem with tweeting, but I'd hate to spam my FB friends with stuff they won't use..


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 6, 2013)

I usually post everything from the campaign that's meant for Facebook (you know the little "share on FB" things with the icon, but that's it. Honestly, there are people who post way more spam type stuff than that on a regular basis, I don't really feel that bad. I don't post my reviews or anything on FB  though. Although, just recently, one of my friends did, and that was how I found out she's a BzzAgent too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys usually post stuff on your facebook? I have no problem with tweeting, but I'd hate to spam my FB friends with stuff they won't use..


 I have a facebook profile I use exclusively for this stuff, lol.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a facebook profile I use exclusively for this stuff, lol.


 Really, I know they recently changed our buzz score to go by fb/twitter interactions.  How is that working for you?  I might just have to do the same because I hate spamming my friends and I usually delete the post after bzz accepts it.  A hassle really...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, I know they recently changed our buzz score to go by fb/twitter interactions.  How is that working for you?  I might just have to do the same because I hate spamming my friends and I usually delete the post after bzz accepts it.  A hassle really...


 I still use my regular twitter, and my score is an 8.5. I get plenty of campaigns, and it hasn't gone down at all. I do a lot of the other activities and don't depend much on the facebook stuff though.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still use my regular twitter, and my score is an 8.5. I get plenty of campaigns, and it hasn't gone down at all. I do a lot of the other activities and don't depend much on the facebook stuff though.


 My score has been an 8.6 for months. I get lots of campaigns as well, but no matter what I do I cant get my score up


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My score has been an 8.6 for months. I get lots of campaigns as well, but no matter what I do I cant get my score up


 yeah, I know why mine wont' go up...I don't invest any time into it lol. My reviews are crap and I'll admit it, I spend maybe 10 minutes filling out bzz info per campaign. I do actually hand stuff out and leave coupons out at work and what not, but I don't take a lot of time to write about it...and I hardly ever post pictures lol.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, I know why mine wont' go up...I don't invest any time into it lol. My reviews are crap and I'll admit it, I spend maybe 10 minutes filling out bzz info per campaign. I do actually hand stuff out and leave coupons out at work and what not, but I don't take a lot of time to write about it...and I hardly ever post pictures lol.


 Same here... My score was going up a ton when I would finish everything on the campaign list.  I rarely do that anymore so that must be why.


----------



## Totem (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys usually post stuff on your facebook? I have no problem with tweeting, but I'd hate to spam my FB friends with stuff they won't use..


 I post on FB but not worried about spamming my friends since I do all of my Bzz activity in one evening like 2 in the morning, at the last minute, on day 0. Bam...bam...bam!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got an invite to Olia hair color, but I looked on the Garnier site and they don't offer a color that will work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an invite to Olia hair color, but I looked on the Garnier site and they don't offer a color that will work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got the invite too...so excited! I was planning to refresh my color anyway, but now I'll wait for this. I'll be able to use the dark brown...or maybe I'll lighten up and go more red. Hmmm...


----------



## Totem (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay! I'm in Garnier Olia too.


----------



## feemia (Feb 7, 2013)

I got in the Garnier Olia as well.  I'm nervous about it.  I've never used a permanent hair color.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 7, 2013)

Haircolor is so fun! Yeah, right now I need about a 7A (HAS to be ash bc my hair really pulls red) and the closest they have will be way too dark.

What makes you nervous? What color is your hair now and what color are you thinking?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

Got the Nescafe coffee campaign! I'm a buy my beans and grind em girl, but this should be interesting..the flavors look yummy!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm in Garnier Olia too.


 
Me too!  Hopefully it comes soon cuz I desperately need a touch-up!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just signed up and finished all the surveys regarding my tastes. How long does it usually take to get offered a campaign?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 7, 2013)

So excited I got my Cafe Escapes yesterday and my Schick today!  No new campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up and finished all the surveys regarding my tastes. How long does it usually take to get offered a campaign?


 It only took me a few weeks to a month or so. I've been a BzzAgent for 3 months and am currently doing my 4th campaign.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up and finished all the surveys regarding my tastes. How long does it usually take to get offered a campaign?


 
I got in the first week.  I've been a BzzAgent for 3 weeks now and have 2 campaigns going


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome. Im not working right now so im bored to death. Thought this would be a fun thing to do. You can only clean so much. Lol


----------



## feemia (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haircolor is so fun! Yeah, right now I need about a 7A (HAS to be ash bc my hair really pulls red) and the closest they have will be way too dark.
> 
> What makes you nervous? What color is your hair now and what color are you thinking?


 My natural color is somewhere between chestnut and auburn.  I usually use Natural Instincts Light Auburn and it adds very subtle red highlights to my natural color.  I'm nervous about using a permanent color because if it's more dramatic than I'm used too, I'll be stuck with it until it grows out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 7, 2013)

> My natural color is somewhere between chestnut and auburn. Â I usually use Natural Instincts Light Auburn and it adds very subtle red highlights to my natural color. Â I'm nervous about using a permanent color because if it's more dramatic than I'm used too, I'll be stuck with it until it grows out.


 I almost always use permanent dye. If you end up not liking the color, you can always use some stuff to tone the shade down a bit.


----------



## page5 (Feb 7, 2013)

> I almost always use permanent dye. If you end up not liking the color, you can always use some stuff to tone the shade down a bit.


 What do you use to tone down the shade?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 7, 2013)

I was offered the Nescafe Memento Campaign, but I'm going to have to decline. I've sample these drinks before and there was something off about the flavor.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 7, 2013)

Guh you guys all getting the new campaigns. I would love to try the hairdye, as I have incredibly stubborn greys that may respond better to their new formula. And I love the Nescafe Mementos things. I got samples from them before and they're delicious. Jealous.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got my Garnier packet today...super fast!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my Garnier packet today...super fast!!


 
Im still waiting for mine........what was in it?  Got any pix?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm waiting on mine too!  Opened my Schick one and they included A LOT of coupons!  I only got like 7 from the Claritin campaign, 5 from Cafe Escapes and 8 Schick Hydro ones!



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Im still waiting for mine........what was in it?  Got any pix?


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my Garnier packet today...super fast!!


Got mine too, it was a good mail day! It's a full size Skin Renew Dark Spot Overnight Peel and a pamphlet. I'm a bit hesitant to use it after reading the comments here.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up and finished all the surveys regarding my tastes. How long does it usually take to get offered a campaign?


I've been a member for prob a year or more now, and it really just depends on your survey answers and everything. Be patient, they will come I go a couple of months with nothing, and then get two or three at the same time. And then the cycle starts over. . .


----------



## Miss Jess (Feb 8, 2013)

Man!  I feel like I missed out...  I'm going to apply right now, because of this thread.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 8, 2013)

> I've been a member for prob a year or more now, and it really just depends on your survey answers and everything. Be patient, they will come I go a couple of months with nothing, and then get two or three at the same time. And then the cycle starts over. . .


 I logged on this morming and had a buttload of different surveys again. Is that usual?


----------



## JoniLynn (Feb 8, 2013)

I got the Olia hair color this morning, when I went to what's in my bzzkit it said a coupon for a free box of color it didn't say any thing about extra coupons, do you ever not get coupons to had out? I've never heard of this? Lol


----------



## petitamour (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a question!

Okay, so I'm in the Glade campaign (only the Glade, urg! So jealous of all of you!)

I've completed most of the Glade activities and my score hasn't moved.

Will it not move until the end of the campaign or should have it had moved already?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question!
> 
> ...


  I think it doesn't change until your campaign activity has been accepted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question!
> 
> ...


 I'm in the Glade campaign as well.  My score increased after I completed 2-3 activities, but after that my activities haven't caused my score to change at all, even after my activities are accepted.  

On the website it says to complete as few activities as you need to get the word out, so maybe there's a limit to how much you can raise your score by adding additional activities after a certain point.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 8, 2013)

How many campaigns can you be in? I just recently finished the glade campaign, do I have to wait till its over to get accepted into a new campaign
?


----------



## feemia (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many campaigns can you be in? I just recently finished the glade campaign, do I have to wait till its over to get accepted into a new campaign
> 
> ?


 You can be in more than one campaign at a time.  Being accepting into campaigns depends upon your profile and your survey answers.  Each company that participates has different criteria regarding who they want to test their products.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many campaigns can you be in? I just recently finished the glade campaign, do I have to wait till its over to get accepted into a new campaign
> 
> ?


 Ive been in a total of 9 at one point.


----------



## PineappleChick (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm currently in three campaigns. I'm in the Schick, Nescafe and Glade campaigns. I've been in four campaigns total although I could have been in more. If I'm offered something I'm not interested in, I decline it. Let someone else have a chance who will enjoy it more than me.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 8, 2013)

> > I've been a member for prob a year or more now, and it really just depends on your survey answers and everything. Be patient, they will come I go a couple of months with nothing, and then get two or three at the same time. And then the cycle starts over. . .
> 
> 
> I logged on this morming and had a buttload of different surveys again. Is that usual?


 Yeah, typically when I get new surveys, there are quite a few of them instead of just one. They will start to slow down, though, so just make sure you keep checking the site.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got in the Garnier hair color campaign, so that makes two that I'm currently in.  The Keurig Sweet Indulgences is the other.


----------



## petitamour (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, so how do you know that your activity is approved?

I have green check marks next to it, I've done four of the activities, and my score hasn't raised at all...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 8, 2013)

You get an email letting you know it has been approved or declined


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 8, 2013)

do they still accept submissions on the day the campaign ends? the neutrogena one ended yesterday, and I had forgotten to submit my buzz/reviews so I did them all yesterday


----------



## lovepink (Feb 8, 2013)

As long as it still shows on your campaign page I think you are still good.



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do they still accept submissions on the day the campaign ends? the neutrogena one ended yesterday, and I had forgotten to submit my buzz/reviews so I did them all yesterday


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 10, 2013)

i always have a "green" score and fill out all surveys frequently, but in the almost 2 years i've been on bzz agent i have never once been offered more than one campagin at a time. and after always being prompt and writing thoughtful reviews it really bugs me when i hear of others that have 3-4+ concurrent campaigns and others like myself who maybe get offerred 3-4 per year. although this year i've been offerred glade twice when i've told them in surveys and emails that i cannot participate in fragrence campaigns due to myself and others in my household who have allergies and asthma. now i am not complaining about the awesome campaigns i have been fortunate enough to partake in. i just think they should try to spread around campaigns a little more evenly for those who stay in the "green" zone. as i often see people post on fb that they haven't been offered anything in 4-5+ months and say they are in that "green" zone when others have 3-4+ concurrently. i don't see why they couldn't put a limit on 2 concurrent campaigns so as to spread around the campagins especially as bzz agent has significantly increased in the number of agents since i joined almost 2 years ago. anyways, just my two cents...i know others will disagree with me which is fine, but that is just how i feel.... like the l'oreal testing panel will only let you participate in one study at a time...and it took nearly 6 months to finally qualify for one, but at least during this study any other one that comes up with be offered to those not currently participating in one through them...i do like that...


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 10, 2013)

> i always have a "green" score and fill out all surveys frequently, but in the almost 2 years i've been on bzz agent i have never once been offered more than one campagin at a time. and after always being prompt and writing thoughtful reviews it really bugs me when i hear of others that have 3-4+ concurrent campaigns and others like myself who maybe get offerred 3-4 per year. although this year i've been offerred glade twice when i've told them in surveys and emails that i cannot participate in fragrence campaigns due to myself and others in my household who have allergies and asthma. now i am not complaining about the awesome campaigns i have been fortunate enough to partake in. i just think they should try to spread around campaigns a little more evenly for those who stay in the "green" zone. as i often see people post on fb that they haven't been offered anything in 4-5+ months and say they are in that "green" zone when others have 3-4+ concurrently. i don't see why they couldn't put a limit on 2 concurrent campaigns so as to spread around the campagins especially as bzz agent has significantly increased in the number of agents since i joined almost 2 years ago. anyways, just my two cents...i know others will disagree with me which is fine, but that is just how i feel.... like the l'oreal testing panel will only let you participate in one study at a time...and it took nearly 6 months to finally qualify for one, but at least during this study any other one that comes up with be offered to those not currently participating in one through them...i do like that...


 I don't think that it works that way. The sponsoring brands are usually looking to test a certain demographic. So if you don't fit who they are studying at that time, a good score is only one factor. You could be too young, too old, wrong part of the country, shop where their products are not available, etc. BzzAgent is probably given a set of rules, differing based on the sponsor. And the demographic could change, if their testing reveals that their target market wasn't responding well.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 10, 2013)

> do they still accept submissions on the day the campaign ends? the neutrogena one ended yesterday, and I had forgotten to submit my buzz/reviews so I did them all yesterday


 I had forgotten to do more than one of my Neutrogena ones as and was filling one out when I logged in. It was late on the last day of campaign, but it was still showing up. By the time I went to submit it, it was past midnight where I am on the east coast. There was an error message when I submitted it, and I realized the time. It didn't count, and the campaign had vanished from the page. I bet you have until midnight EST to submit, or possibly midnight in your time zone.


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Got into the Nescafe one! Interested to try it out. Did anyone love the campbells to go soup as much as I did? Mine was SO GOOD.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 10, 2013)

> Got into the Nescafe one! Interested to try it out. Did anyone love the campbells to go soup as much as I did? Mine was SO GOOD.


 They were delicious! I am a fan. . Hurried and ripped open the bag, only to find I was supposed to microwave the v soup in it! I've since learned my lesson haha.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 10, 2013)

I am currently in the Garnier dark spot corrector and Garnier Olio hair color, neither has arrived yet though.  I am super excited since these will be my first


----------



## lunadust (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't get the hair color one but I did actually try it last week


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

New Campaigns!!

Tresemme Platinum Strength Renewing Deep Conditioning Treatment, book called Contagious, Pond's Luminios Clean


----------



## hiheather (Feb 11, 2013)

The Tresemme one sounds fun. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a new campaign! I want to try out a beauty product!!


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the hair color one but I did actually try it last week


 How was it?


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh wow that's amazing... well i guess i just have to be patient and wait to get accepted into another campaign


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool, I just got in to the hair colour one this morning!  Right now I have 4 campaigns going on.  That, the Kroger foods, Glade, and the Hydro Silk (which was terrible, holy crap.  I got insanely bad ingrown hairs on my underarms and bikini line, and I don't have issues with that normally).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool, I just got in to the hair colour one this morning!  Right now I have 4 campaigns going on.  That, the Kroger foods, Glade, and the Hydro Silk (which was terrible, holy crap.  I got insanely bad ingrown hairs on my underarms and bikini line, and I don't have issues with that normally).


 I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hated the Hydro Silk! It gave me razor burn -- bad!!


----------



## melonz (Feb 11, 2013)

I got into the haircolor campaign! Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I've dyed my hair only once when I was like 13..


----------



## emilyyygloria (Feb 11, 2013)

I really hope I get teh book one.


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

I got into the book campaign - it sounds interesting!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hated the Hydro Silk! It gave me razor burn -- bad!!


 Huh I actually really liked it XD


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

I disliked it because I didn't get a close enough shave. No razor burn here.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh I actually really liked it XD


 Glad you did!



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disliked it because I didn't get a close enough shave. No razor burn here.


 That too...not a very close shave, and razor burn to boot! It's strange too, because my normal razor is the Schick Quattro for women, and I *love* it! I have also have tried the Hydro (for men), and had no problems with that...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad you did!
> ...


 Hey don't think I'm saying something snarky because you said you didn't like it.  I just thought it's funny because it just shows how some stuff might work for some people and it might not work for others.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey don't think I'm saying something snarky because you said you didn't like it.  I just thought it's funny because it just shows how some stuff might work for some people and it might not work for others.


 I wasn't saying you were being snarky. I was genuinely saying that I was glad for you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying you were being snarky. I was genuinely saying that I was glad for you.


 Ok good, you know you can never tell how people take stuff when they read it. There's no way to read sarcasm/snarkiness/ niceness  XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok good, you know you can never tell how people take stuff when they read it. There's no way to read sarcasm/snarkiness/ niceness  XD


 Very true. That's one of the downfalls of electronic communication.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very true. That's one of the downfalls of electronic communication.


 mhm and I have a short fuse, so I think everybody does just in case and rather make things clear, before there's any drama XD


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! I got into the Garnier hair color campaign.  I'm crossing my fingers that it works on my natural/African-American textured hair.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I got into the Garnier hair color campaign.  I'm crossing my fingers that it works on my natural/African-American textured hair.


 I'm going to guess that it will. I used Garnier dye on my hair, and my best friend's hair (I'm African American w/natural hair, and her hair is *pitch black and super coarse)*, and it worked well on both of us*. *Actually, it's funny because hers worked better, and _I_ was the one who used the formula made specifically for dark hair.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess that it will. I used Garnier dye on my hair, and my best friend's hair (I'm African American w/natural hair, and her hair is *pitch black and super coarse)*, and it worked well on both of us*. *Actually, it's funny because hers worked better, and _I_ was the one who used the formula made specifically for dark hair.


 Good to know and thank you!  I big chopped back in September and my hair is already at ponytail length 




 but I was skeptical about joining because Clairol made my scalp itch so bad that I had to use color oops to get rid of their ingredients in the hair.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 11, 2013)

So am I the only one who just got a metric ton of surveys? They weren't like clearly for a campaign surveys, either. Like I was re-doing all the ones when you first join. Except I think they were new. I don't really remember the ones when I joined. But similar idea.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> So am I the only one who just got a metric ton of surveys? They weren't like clearly for a campaign surveys, either. Like I was re-doing all the ones when you first join. Except I think they were new. I don't really remember the ones when I joined. But similar idea.


 Probably the same surveys. . They have you redo them to match you with campaigns.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 12, 2013)

I signed up yesterday and got into the Tresemme campaign!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 12, 2013)

Just joined the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Miracle Dry Oil campaign!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just joined the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Miracle Dry Oil campaign!


Same! I'm excited for it. My boyfriend's sister used the Triple Nutrition sprays and loves them, so I'm definitely looking forward to this one.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same! I'm excited for it. My boyfriend's sister used the Triple Nutrition sprays and loves them, so I'm definitely looking forward to this one.


 I hadn't heard about the spray until the campaign but I hear amazing things about the Triple Nutrition line in general, so that is a good sign lol


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yaaaaay Im so excited I just got accepted into a new campaign through Garnier Fructis to try out their triple nutrition oil


----------



## petitamour (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in the oil campaign, too! My second one!


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 12, 2013)

i got in the one for hair color. I would have liked the hair oil study better....but i do need my hair color.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2013)

I got into the Garnier oil campaign too!!


----------



## missnaya (Feb 13, 2013)

Just got invited to the Garnier oil campaign as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really excited to try it. This will be my first time trying a product that you can use on your hair face and body. I'm interested to see how it works!


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 13, 2013)

just got in the garnier one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. excited to try it, though imo whenever I see something whose primary selling point is having plant/nut-based oils, I can't help but think--would it be better if you just bought the raw stuff yourself? I can't find ingredient info anywhere, but I'm assuming the other ingredients are either a filler, emulsifier, or something to aid absorption. not at all bad either way, but you'd probably reap most of the benefits from just buying the oils yourself. I'm definitely interested to see how well the Garnier Fructis oil absorbs into skin.

I just started experimenting with natural moisturizers a little while ago; if you don't like them, you can always use them as cooking oils lol. avocado oil was scentless and clear (unlike ovoo) but thick/greasy and didn't absorb quickly enough on skin; made for a nice hair mask though. you could probably rub a little in your palms to tame flyaways. whole kernel unrefined coconut oil smells faintly of coconuts and makes my skin feel suuper soft. it's pretty much like butter--solid at room temperature, melts instantly. still takes a while to fully absorb, but is a lot less heavy/thick. I'm thinking of buying some raw shea, and mixing it with the coconut oil--apparently if you beat them (in solid form) with a food mixer, you'll eventually get a creamy, fluffy, easily spreadable body butter.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

No invites for me since the schick campaign


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 13, 2013)

Me either, gabi. Makes me sad


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2013)

Got into the haircolor one...yay.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No invites for me since the schick campaign





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me either, gabi. Makes me sad


 Me three.  Boo.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

Might want to check your accounts.

I logged on today and had about 10 new surveys.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might want to check your accounts.
> 
> I logged on today and had about 10 new surveys.


 I check my account several times a day, so far I checked it twice and I've been up for like 20mins XD Sadly there's nothing there.

I've had a bunch of campaign activity accepted lately and my score is still a lame 7.3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing for me since the Garnier Dark Spot Peel.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

Just checked bzzagent again and had 3 surveys, hair type, hair length and hair texture? I think, well I said: fine, long and wavy to curly. so I guess it was type, length and texture XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me three.  Boo.


 Make me four.



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might want to check your accounts.
> 
> I logged on today and had about 10 new surveys.


 I haven't gotten surveys in awhile...


----------



## dd62 (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven t gotten into anything since Claritin. I actually have never gotten into any beauty ones expect the Hand cream.


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven t gotten into anything since Claritin. I actually have never gotten into any beauty ones expect the Hand cream.


 How did you like the Clairitin?  It made my nose &amp; throat very dry.  I'll never use it again, a waste of $5!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

I got an exceptional!wooot woot 

Quote: Thanks for contributing! Weâ€™ve reviewed your submission and awarded you MyPoints Points as our way of saying thanks for filling us in.*Campaign*: Schick Hydro*Activity Completed*: Is Your New Razor Blowing You Away?*Score Earned*: Exceptional*Points Awarded: 50 MyPoints Points**A note from our review team*Uh, we're thinking you like the Schick Hydro Silk Razor - is that correct?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Actually, we love the way you laid out all the facts and shared your shaving experience. Keep us posted and keep on Bzzing.
Being such a fan girl right now XD


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got in the Quaker campaign. Yaaay!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

Got an invite into the Playtex Bra campaign but the website isn't loading. I was going to email them since it wouldn't be fair that I can't get the campaign for some reason due to their website being down but I can't even contact them since the email is on the website.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 13, 2013)

It has been down for a while. I got a Garnier invite (one of the ones I wanted!!) but I can't get on to accept it. They must have sent out too many at once bc lots of folks on FB can't get on either.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea, I just checked one of those 'is it down for everyone or just me' kind of sites and it said its down.

I'm super excited about the latest invite so looks like I'm going to be sitting here and refreshing constantly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 13, 2013)

Still down. . Just tried to log on.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 13, 2013)

I got a survey that I think would be for the Playtex, that'd be so awesome XD


----------



## dd62 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you like the Clairitin?  It made my nose &amp; throat very dry.  I'll never use it again, a waste of $5!


I didn't like it because it made me feel weird, I guess wired maybe? But I have severe sinus issues so i'll probably use them up when I have attacks.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 13, 2013)

I finally was able to log on and sign up for the bra campaign.

I don't know if I have great luck or what but that is three campaigns in my first two days of being a member.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats great ! Jelly lol



> I finally was able to log on and sign up for the bra campaign. I don't know if I have great luck or what but that is three campaigns in my first two days of being a member.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an exceptional!wooot woot
> 
> Being such a fan girl right now XD


 
Oh neat--I've never seen review notes before.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 13, 2013)

When I first got into the Glade campaign I saw the items on clearance at Jewel, which I figured was just a fluke. But I did stop by my local Target today and they're on clearance there too. The sprays were priced at $2.54 but I'm not sure about the oil diffusers. So check your local stores because that's a pretty good deal with the coupons!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been down for a while. I got a Garnier invite (one of the ones I wanted!!) but I can't get on to accept it. They must have sent out too many at once bc lots of folks on FB can't get on either.


Woohoo, I'm in!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

Me too!  I had racing, pounding heart and was super dizzy all day!  I stated in my Bzz report I would not take it again unless a Dr okayed it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't like it because it made me feel weird, I guess wired maybe? But I have severe sinus issues so i'll probably use them up when I have attacks.




> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like it because it made me feel weird, I guess wired maybe? But I have severe sinus issues so i'll probably use them up when I have attacks.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I first got into the Glade campaign I saw the items on clearance at Jewel, which I figured was just a fluke. But I did stop by my local Target today and they're on clearance there too. The sprays were priced at $2.54 but I'm not sure about the oil diffusers. So check your local stores because that's a pretty good deal with the coupons!


 Huh...interesting. I was just at Target, and the sprays were $2.99, and the diffusers $5.99 I believe.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2013)

No love for me from Bzz Agent.  No new surveys no new invites.  Guess I can't complain too much as I am in several campaigns.  But my score went down from 7.8 to 7.3.  (Sad trombone sound)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 13, 2013)

would looooove to get into the Neutrogena Cosmetics campaign!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got into a quaker oats oatmeal one.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 13, 2013)

*squee*  My score just jumped from a 6.7 to a 7.5!  Yay!  I guess the stuff I submitted for the last few campaigns finally kicked in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh...interesting. I was just at Target, and the sprays were $2.99, and the diffusers $5.99 I believe.


They're on the bottom shelf at my store.. maybe they're just getting rid of them because they don't sell?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're on the bottom shelf at my store.. maybe they're just getting rid of them because they don't sell?


 Maybe. At my store, they were all on the top shelf...

Speaking of the Glade though, I finally got around to setting my diffuser up...and boy did I *hate* it!! After a few hours, I gave up and tossed the diffusing pad or whatever it is.

BTW, in case anyone is wondering: I got the lavender one...and it was just entirely too strong and overpowering...not at all pleasant! And this is coming from a girl who loves things like this!! I'm going back to my Plugins by Glade...they're sooo much better!!


----------



## PixelatedToys (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe. At my store, they were all on the top shelf...
> ...


 I wasn't too impressed with the diffuser either.  I had the Pineapple and Mangosteen, and omg, strong.  I ended up putting it in the back bedroom where it covers kitty litter scents well and only lightly scents other rooms.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the diffuser either.  I had the Pineapple and Mangosteen, and omg, strong.  I ended up putting it in the back bedroom where it covers kitty litter scents well and only lightly scents other rooms.


 Glad I'm not the only one who found it too strong! I think because it's not one that heats up they overcompensated with the scents. I live in a very small college-owned apartment that's got 2 bedrooms, a bathroom, and a living room/kitchen divided by a counter, so unfortunately, there's nowhere for me to put the diffuser that wouldn't make the entire apartment smell super strongly within a few hours to a day. Glad it was free! It made me feel not so bad about tossing it!! I kept the stand though since it's pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope ill get invited to the neutrogena campaign fingers crossed


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 14, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got invited to the garnier campaign and my email routed it to spam. now is full.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got invited to the Neutrogena cosmetics campaing!


----------



## Linabunnie (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got invited to the Neutrogena cosmetics campaing!


 You lucky dog!!!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You lucky dog!!!


 Its my second campaign. Im literally doing the dance right now!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

I so want the Neutrogena D;


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2013)

I want the Neutrogena too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

Oohhh luckies getting into the neutrogena one. I had a neutrogena cosmetics campaign last spring, it looks like this might be similar as it has the same "healthy cosmetics" theme to it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

oh also I got the garnier triple oil campaign, but I did not realize how many hair/skin/make up/etc campaigns are going on right now.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG! I got Neutrogena! I hope it's all three products? Mascara, color sticks, and eye shadow sticks?

Valentines day IS a good day!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't gotten anything since the Schick a few weeks ago which I *hated*, and the Glade around the same time which I  also don't like much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And my BzzScore is a 9.1...guess they don't want me testing beauty stuff...


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

I have gotten into none of the recent beauty campaigns. I have two campaigns that have said 0 days left for over a day, too.


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Feb 14, 2013)

I only joined recently, but I've already gotten the Garnier campaign and now the Neutrogena. The Garnier product is okay; I'm curious to try the Neutrogena.  I've never bought any of their cosmetics. I don't have anything against the brand; it just doesn't really stand out to me.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 14, 2013)

I got into the neutrogena campaign too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

You guys getting in the Neutrogena campaign, do you mind if I ask what your score is? maybe my lame 7.5 is not enough D:


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 14, 2013)

> You guys getting in the Neutrogena campaign, do you mind if I ask what your score is? maybe my lame 7.5 is not enough D:


 I can't remember exactly what it is, but I know it's less than 7.5. I want to say its 6. Something


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember exactly what it is, but I know it's less than 7.5. I want to say its 6. Something


 I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilmonkeymom (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 4 campaigns right now and my score is a sad 6.6. I'm doing the glade, cafe escapes, garnier dark spot peel, and the garnier hair color. I liked the peel at first, but now I'm breaking out and I never break out. Can't wait for the hair color. I think I'll have to end up buying a second box since my hair is long and super thick.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys getting in the Neutrogena campaign, do you mind if I ask what your score is? maybe my lame 7.5 is not enough D:


 Mine is like 3.2 or something like that.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am still waiting to get my stuff for the  Schick campaign.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! I got Neutrogena! I hope it's all three products? Mascara, color sticks, and eye shadow sticks?
> 
> Valentines day IS a good day!


 Me too!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys getting in the Neutrogena campaign, do you mind if I ask what your score is? maybe my lame 7.5 is not enough D:


It's not that. I have a 9.4 and I am haven't gotten in yet.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

Might just not meet the criteria they want?

idk I always pictured in my head makeup testing to be open to anybody willing to get more opinions from more demographics.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 14, 2013)

Got into the Garnier campaign the other day, fingers crossed for Neutrogena!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not that. I have a 9.4 and I am haven't gotten in yet.


 wow nice score! Guess I'm not the right fit then, for any of the latest campaigns after the schick one lol


----------



## mermuse (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder what they look for in the makeup campaigns.  Apparently the "I'm a makeup whore" status from all of my surveys isn't enough.  I wonder if they go for the younger crowd?  Who knows?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what they look for in the makeup campaigns.  Apparently the "I'm a makeup whore" status from all of my surveys isn't enough.  I wonder if they go for the younger crowd?  Who knows?


 
I'm only 22 and I haven't gotten into the makeup campaigns.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 14, 2013)

awww man this is making me sad i really want the Neutrogena campaign... for those who got in what does it say you will receive in the campaign????


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys getting in the Neutrogena campaign, do you mind if I ask what your score is? maybe my lame 7.5 is not enough D:


 8.4. age&gt;30


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to be in on Neutrogena but more so the bra one - I don't have a picture graphic for the Playtex bra campaign or I would've clicked on it ages ago.

 I feel like I hit the jackpot today though.  I got two BzzAgent boxes with Nexxus hair care in it.  Over $100 worth of retail value products across the two campaigns.  I received all 4 of the Hydrolight products and the shampoo, conditioner and lifting spray for the other. 

 Did everyone get the same ones or is it random?  I saw people post about the elixer but I think a couple were posted days ago before most actually had the products.


----------



## lorizav (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm happy, I joined a week ago and got both the Garnier dark spot and hair color.  I really want the bra, here's hoping..


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 15, 2013)

Just curious, can you/are you supposed to submit each activity more than once? e.g., post to twitter multiple times, submit multiple reviews?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay I got the Neutrogena makeup campaign today!  So excited to try the lippies (emilynoel83 on you tube did a review) and I love mascara and eyeshadow so this one is win!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got the Neutrogena makeup campaign today!  So excited to try the lippies (emilynoel83 on you tube did a review) and I love mascara and eyeshadow so this one is win!


 lol that's the reason I want to try them! Sweatpants for your lips XD or something like that is what she said.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 16, 2013)

I know!  I love it!  I have tried the Revlon version and want to try the Cover girl one too!  I am excited I get to try it so I can see if it lives up to the hype!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol that's the reason I want to try them! Sweatpants for your lips XD or something like that is what she said.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhh I would love the Neutrogena campaign! I just got into the haircolor and the bra ones, but I'd drop 'em both for it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

I keep on checking the site constantly and still nothing D:


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got the neutrogenia one. I wonder if they're picking people who participated in the last one? I was able to do the last one. Usually I don't get two campaigns at the same time(I'm in the razor one and the neutrogenia one).

We're getting mascara, some cream eye sticks and then some lip crayon things(They look similar to the Clinique chubby sticks)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 16, 2013)

Uuhgh I want into the neutrogena and the playtex one soooo bad. Right now I am doing the glade one, garnier oil mist stuff, and sesame street cereal. I have three little girls hence the sesame street cereal. So I doubt that I will get into any others but I would be over the moon excited if for some reason I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

The fact that they are still sending invites makes me feel like there's hope! Haha I want the Neutrogena so bad D:


----------



## JC327 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fact that they are still sending invites makes me feel like there's hope! Haha I want the Neutrogena so bad D:


 Hopefuly you will get it, I was really surprised I got picked since my buzz score is so bad and I havent done any campaigns.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to get the Neutrogena one too! I would bzz soooo much. My score is a 7.8 and I love makeup!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Feb 17, 2013)

Woohoo!!

I got the Neutrogena! My bzzkit is going to include: 


NeutrogenaÂ® MoistureSmooth Color Stick in Sweet Watermelon
NeutrogenaÂ® Healthy Lengths Mascara in Black
NeutrogenaÂ® Crease Proof Eye Shadows in Lasting Taupe and Constant Copper


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 17, 2013)

> Woohoo!! I got theÂ Neutrogena! My bzzkit is going to include:Â
> NeutrogenaÂ® Â MoistureSmooth Color Stick in Sweet Watermelon
> NeutrogenaÂ® Â Healthy Lengths Mascara in Black
> NeutrogenaÂ® Â Crease Proof Eye Shadows in Lasting Taupe and Constant Copper


 Lucccckkkyyyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm never gonna get it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Lucccckkkyyyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm never gonna get it!


my thoughts exactly


----------



## cranraspberry (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!!
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same kit - so excited about the Color Stick! Sweet Watermelon looks like a gorgeous color, perfect for spring.


----------



## paralegalatl (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't gotten a makeup/beauty related Bzz Invite in more than a year...the last one was for Revlon 24 Hour Lipstick. I usually get food invites :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

I logged in and had a ton of surveys, but no invites


----------



## angiepang1e (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd love a coupon or 2 from the Neutrogena campaign, if someone had one to spare please! ;]


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love a coupon or 2 from the Neutrogena campaign, if someone had one to spare please! ;]


 Me too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel like they don't want me for more campaigns because of my negative buzz about Redbox and the razor. My score is a 9.1 and I haven't been getting any surveys OR any campaign invites =/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like they don't want me for more campaigns because of my negative buzz about Redbox and the razor. My score is a 9.1 and I haven't been getting any surveys OR any campaign invites =/


 hmmm I gave negative buzz on Redbox :S


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like they don't want me for more campaigns because of my negative buzz about Redbox and the razor. My score is a 9.1 and I haven't been getting any surveys OR any campaign invites =/


 Nah, I've given negative bzz on several past campaigns, including Redbox and some months ago, and I got into the Nescafe and the Garnier Olia...my score ranges between 9.2 and 9.7 and I often have dry spells between campaigns but just a couple of weeks ago, I was in 8 at once. They want honest feedback!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

Getting campaigns or not doesn't influence my feedback at all. I think what I think and that's it. But it's good to know that if you give negative feedback you still get campaigns.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 17, 2013)

My feedback is honest. It is not at all influenced by anything other than my experience.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 17, 2013)

I left awful feedback for redbox. It was.... awful, haha


----------



## astokes (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left awful feedback for redbox. It was.... awful, haha


As did I. I was glad that it came with 4 credits because otherwise it would've been a waste of time tbh. Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left awful feedback for redbox. It was.... awful, haha


 Seems like we're all on the same page, lol...first BzzCampaign I've had that I've absolutely HATED.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 18, 2013)

Redbox is the worst! I have HuluPlus and Netflix and they don't have the best selection but Redbox did not work on my computer and definitely not on my AppleTV. The movie selection was worst than the other services so I didn't even check my phone or the playstation.

I have the Garnier campaign and the Lipton Chai Tea right now. I wish I had the Neutrogena one! That one looks like it would be fun.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

not only was the selection bad, there were some movies u had to pay for in order to stream them lol


----------



## wadedl (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> not only was the selection bad, there were some movies u had to pay for in order to stream them lol


 I thought that is what it said but since I never got it to stream I was not sure. It also did not really link with the regular Redbox account 100% so I payed for movies while I had it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought it was hard to navigate, too...just an all-around fail. Luckily, I'm perfectly happy with my Netflix so no big loss.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got the Playtex campaign!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 19, 2013)

bzzagent is coming up with a new hair campaign


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 19, 2013)

> Just got the Playtex campaign!


 Me too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 19, 2013)

I would really like to try the playtex bras because I've never owned one. But I just got into the garnier campaign! Woo


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 19, 2013)

I have gotten into a Tresemme and 2 Garnier campaigns so far... but I am REALLY wanting to get into the Neutrogena campaign!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 19, 2013)

> I have gotten into a Tresemme and 2 Garnier campaigns so far... but I am REALLY wanting to get into the Neutrogena campaign!!!!!!!


 It seems as if every campaign that I WANT to be in, I never get in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems as if every campaign that I WANT to be in, I never get in.


 Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 19, 2013)

Got into the Garnier Fructis!! Still hoping for Neutrogena


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got into the Garnier Fructis!! Still hoping for Neutrogena


 No new campaigns for me here, but still hoping for Neutrogena too D:


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 19, 2013)

I took a hair survey this morning so we'll see. REALLY want the playtex one and nuetrogena one


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I took a hair survey this morning so we'll see. REALLY want the playtex one and nuetrogena one


 I just got a hair survey too!  Hopefully I'll get an invite!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a hair survey too!  Hopefully I'll get an invite!


 Filled up a hair survey tomorrow or the day before I think too!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothing new for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the quaker oats and hair color. Would love to have got the makeup or bra ....


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my hair color coupon today...woohoo!


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 19, 2013)

Me to !!!!!!



> I got my hair color coupon today...woohoo!


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Got into the Fructis campaign. I love my shampoo and conditioner already, but I can't wait to try the 1-minute treatment for sure. My locks always need some extra love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2013)

I got into the Garnier shampoo, conditioner, and treatment one. I also have the bra campaign on the way, and I got my haircolor coupon today. Soooo want the Neutrogena though!

But I'm currently in NINE campaigns...so I'd be surprised.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 19, 2013)

> I got into the Garnier shampoo, conditioner, and treatment one. I also have the bra campaign on the way, and I got my haircolor coupon today. Soooo want the Neutrogena though! But I'm currently in NINE campaigns...so I'd be surprised.


 I wish I knew what their target market was for the bra campaign...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the Garnier shampoo, conditioner, and treatment one. I also have the bra campaign on the way, and I got my haircolor coupon today. Soooo want the Neutrogena though!
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems to be for very specific sizes...I believe it was ranging from 36C-40DDD or something similar? Larger/harder to find sizes, maybe?
> 
> EDIT: I just looked, and the Playtex Secrets line is specifically designed for those who need more support, 36B-42DDD


 ya flat chested here! Not for me then XD


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems to be for very specific sizes...I believe it was ranging from 36C-40DDD or something similar? Larger/harder to find sizes, maybe?
> 
> EDIT: I just looked, and the Playtex Secrets line is specifically designed for those who need more support, 36B-42DDD


o.0 I can has? Always interesting to be one of the smallest sizes offered. Since I'm used to being plus sized.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems to be for very specific sizes...I believe it was ranging from 36C-40DDD or something similar? Larger/harder to find sizes, maybe?
> 
> EDIT: I just looked, and the Playtex Secrets line is specifically designed for those who need more support, 36B-42DDD


 Ok...that is definitely what I seriously need, lol. 38DD and I have a terrible time finding bras that fit right. Wish I had gotten that campaign, but I didn't get a survey that would have been appropriate either. That's ok...gonna rock some new hair color this weekend!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Totem (Feb 20, 2013)

They sent me two lines of Nexxus to test today with just 8 days left. The Garnier peel campaign takes me to a 'you're not in this campaign' page even tho BzzAgent said I was still in the campaign. Weird. I emailed them a screenshot and a request to get into the Contagious book campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got into the Quaker Oats campaign..not broken hearted that I haven't gotten any hair campaigns...I'm relaxed and currently have a very specific regimen anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnaya (Feb 20, 2013)

does it hurt your score or your chances to get a future campaign if you decline a campaign??


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does it hurt your score or your chances to get a future campaign if you decline a campaign??


Literally coming in here to ask the same thing.

I got invited to the Hydro Recharge by Garnier campaign. I can't use it so I wasn't going to do it. But my brother uses the stuff so I figured he could just review it for me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 20, 2013)

Woohoo! Just got into the new Garnier hair campaign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Just got into the new Garnier hair campaign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 20, 2013)

The Quaker Up, NEUTROGENAÂ® COSMETICS, Contagious, and Playtex BzzCampaigns are now FULL.

Wahh, no Neutrogena for me. Oh well.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel so bad lately Ive been just wanting more and more stuff and I realized I need to be grateful and not be so jealous of what other people get and I finally got accepted into the new Garnier Campaign .... so im thankful


----------



## missnaya (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope! Doesn't hurt at all...they only want you to join a campaign if you actually want to join.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Thanks for the info!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 20, 2013)

Got into the Garnier Fructis campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 20, 2013)

Got into Garnier Fructis! I was so hoping for neutrogena but I'm thankful for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 20, 2013)

I got into the new Garnier too! I'm excited.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 20, 2013)

Got my Garnier Olia hair dye coupon today, trying to figure out what color I should pick....




 Such hard decisions I have in life, lol!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 20, 2013)

I just signed up with bzz. I'm super excited- hope I score a campaign soon!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 20, 2013)

Received my quaker box today. Yay! Its odd to me that the oatmeal isnt sweetened Lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Garnier Olia hair dye coupon today, trying to figure out what color I should pick....
> 
> ...


I've been holding off on coloring my hair because I was waiting on the Olia coupon, and it finally arrived yesterday.  So, I went and picked up a box this morning and colored my hair.  I got Medium Golden Blonde and was concerned it was going to be too dark, which it was slightly (more obvious at my hair line).  The next closest color was too light, though.

Overall, pretty good!  Here are before and after pictures.









The sun was out in the after pictures, but there is definitely a nice shine!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 20, 2013)

> I've been holding off on coloring my hair because I was waiting on the Olia coupon, and it finally arrived yesterday.Â  So, I went and picked up a box this morning and colored my hair.Â  I got Medium Golden Blonde and was concerned it was going to be too dark, which it was slightly (more obvious at my hair line).Â  The next closest color was too light, though. Overall, pretty good!Â  Here are before and after pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> The sun was out in the after pictures, but there is definitely a nice shine!


 That's a nice color!


----------



## daisyyflower (Feb 20, 2013)

Got into the Garnier campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

How long does it take to usually receive a BzzKit? I was browsing my campaigns and saw one ended in 19 days I clicked it to see I can review it and stuff already. It requires me to post reviews on other sites which says can take days to be approved. It has yet to even ship yet. I might be over thinking this but I like time to test before I go writing reviews!

On a side note, my dry oil is on its way!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it take to usually receive a BzzKit? I was browsing my campaigns and saw one ended in 19 days I clicked it to see I can review it and stuff already. It requires me to post reviews on other sites which says can take days to be approved. It has yet to even ship yet. I might be over thinking this but I like time to test before I go writing reviews!
> 
> On a side note, my dry oil is on its way!


mine usually don't say they've shipped till they're practically on top of me. so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been holding off on coloring my hair because I was waiting on the Olia coupon, and it finally arrived yesterday.  So, I went and picked up a box this morning and colored my hair.  I got Medium Golden Blonde and was concerned it was going to be too dark, which it was slightly (more obvious at my hair line).  The next closest color was too light, though.
> ...


 I was stuck between getting the Medium Golden Blonde and the Medium Blonde.  I wish I had seen this pic 30 minutes ago before I picked up the Medium Blonde.  The girl on the back of the box of the Golden scared me that it would be too light.  Anywho, I'll be coloring my hair tonight


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Quaker Up, NEUTROGENAÂ® COSMETICS, Contagious, and Playtex BzzCampaigns are now FULL.
> 
> Wahh, no Neutrogena for me. Oh well.


 aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 20, 2013)

Got invited to the Garnier campaign and I wasn't home all day, it was closed by the time I checked my email, oh well.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 20, 2013)

I must've just got in under the wire for the Playtex Bra campaign because they announced this morning it was now closed and I accepted last night at 11 or something.  I was hoping for Neutrogena too but I can definitely use the bra more.  I'm still on a high from the over $100 worth of Nexxus products that showed up all on the same day last week!


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must've just got in *under the wire* for the Playtex Bra campaign


----------



## petitamour (Feb 21, 2013)

Received my Garnier Dry Oil today!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I died laughing at my own silliness.  Completely unintentional.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been holding off on coloring my hair because I was waiting on the Olia coupon, and it finally arrived yesterday.Â  So, I went and picked up a box this morning and colored my hair.Â  I got Medium Golden Blonde and was concerned it was going to be too dark, which it was slightly (more obvious at my hair line).Â  The next closest color was too light, though.

Â 

Overall, pretty good!Â  Here are before and after pictures.









The sun was out in the after pictures, but there is definitely a nice shine!


I absolutely love the color you picked, my hair is a light brown, so I still have yet to decide... On another note, I got an invite for the Garnier last night at 6pm, went to accept it at 8pm and it was full !!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 21, 2013)

FYI ladies I had a survey on skin care today (so go check your surveys!). It just asked me what shade I would choose for moisturizers or something. I choose light/medium and that was the only question lol. Any idea what the campaign is?


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

Possibly a tinted moisturizer?

I hope that is what its for. I've been looking into them but just can't commit.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI ladies I had a survey on skin care today (so go check your surveys!). It just asked me what shade I would choose for moisturizers or something. I choose light/medium and that was the only question lol. Any idea what the campaign is?


 I just completed that survey too. I put deep...which is usually true...but I have the Almay Smartshade Mousse in Medium/Deep, and for a black person, my skin really isn't that dark...


----------



## astokes (Feb 21, 2013)

Might be for a BB Cream?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2013)

Got the survey, thanks for the heads up!  I'm super-pale, so I wish they had lighter than light-medium, but oh well!


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 21, 2013)

I got my Olia coupon in the mail yesterday and picked up the Medium Blonde.  I like this stuff!  Seriously!  At first Im thinking "this is nothing special".  Sure the smell was great but that was about it.  Well, then I washed it out and blow-dried my hair.  I was truly impressed with the color.  Usually I hate my hair for the first week because my roots and the rest of my hair dont match.  My hair looks like it came from a box.  This stuff really impressed me (which is hard to do).  I'll definitely repurchase this.


----------



## missnaya (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI ladies I had a survey on skin care today (so go check your surveys!). It just asked me what shade I would choose for moisturizers or something. I choose light/medium and that was the only question lol. Any idea what the campaign is?


 
I just did the survey! I wonder what its for too!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay my Neutrogena campaign shipped today!  I am so excited to get my hands on them!  Can't wait to see em in person!  I have been checking them out at Target.

Took the survey too!  Hope it is a good campaign looming on the horizon!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 21, 2013)

Post pictures when you get it! I want to secretly live through you lol.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI ladies I had a survey on skin care today (so go check your surveys!). It just asked me what shade I would choose for moisturizers or something. I choose light/medium and that was the only question lol. Any idea what the campaign is?


 Thanks for the update girl


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

ok guys for the skin survey im guessing its the revlons bb cream??? thats the only one thats brand 'new'


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the update girl


 but of course!! I hope we all get in


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

ok guys for the skin survey im guessing its the revlons bb cream??? thats the only one thats brand 'new' that they might want to get out there but then again it could be one of the most recent bb creams


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok guys for the skin survey im guessing its the revlons bb cream??? thats the only one thats brand 'new' that they might want to get out there but then again it could be one of the most recent bb creams


 I'd love if it was a bb cream, although right now I'm LOVING rimmel's bb cream. It's inexpensive but surprisingly so good.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2013)

I would love a BB cream too, especially if they actually have one that's dark enough! (BB creams in general are_ not _African American skin tone friendly)...I don 't even have particularly dark skin, and in the Maybelline stuff, I use "deep" which is the darkest shade available...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a BB cream too, especially if they actually have one that's dark enough! (BB creams in general are_ not _African American skin tone friendly)...I don 't even have particularly dark skin, and in the Maybelline stuff, I use "deep" which is the darkest shade available...


 that's not cool. Hopefully if it is BB cream there will be shades that are great for women of color


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's not cool. Hopefully if it is BB cream there will be shades that are great for women of color


 No, it's definitely not. When I went to get a BB cream, I went to Target, and I had exactly 2 choices: Maybelline and L'Oreal. Nothing else came in anything past a "medium" which is still insanely light for a person of color. Even my biracial sister with very light skin for an African American would probably need something darker than that!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love if it was a bb cream, although right now I'm LOVING rimmel's bb cream. It's inexpensive but surprisingly so good.


 Ive never tried rimmels products i might go and check that out soon


----------



## 1lenna1 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a BB cream too, especially if they actually have one that's dark enough! (BB creams in general are_ not _African American skin tone friendly)...I don 't even have particularly dark skin, and in the Maybelline stuff, I use "deep" which is the darkest shade available...


 I understand completely its definitely harder trying to find the right shade and even if they offer it


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand completely its definitely harder trying to find the right shade and even if they offer it


 It's gotten a lot easier to find makeup fit for darker skin tones though. When I first started wearing makeup, in middle school, I could only buy it at K-Mart, and I could only get Covergirl products. I know that partly has to do with where I live, but that just gives you an idea of what was available. And that wasn't too too long ago as I'm only 22...and now, for the first time ever, Almay has a shade darker than "medium". They have never had that before!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's gotten a lot easier to find makeup fit for darker skin tones though. When I first started wearing makeup, in middle school, I could only buy it at K-Mart, and I could only get Covergirl products. I know that partly has to do with where I live, but that just gives you an idea of what was available. And that wasn't too too long ago as I'm only 22...and now, for the first time ever, Almay has a shade darker than "medium". They have never had that before!


 That's super not fair! I don't need a dark shade cuz I'm light/medium, but I still think there should be more variety for darker skin tones :S


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's super not fair! I don't need a dark shade cuz I'm light/medium, but I still think there should be more variety for darker skin tones :S


 I agree, I think we need a larger variety of shades. I am a latina and I have wanted to try a a bb cream for a long time and just haven't found one that matches my skin tone. Im an nc44 in Mac.


----------



## DiorAdora (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a heads up if you got in on the Schlick hydro silk campaign and you or your family members still have the coupons you can goto Walgreens today and tomorrow! Transaction is on sale for 9.99 Use your 5$ off coupon Get 4$ in rewards back at the register Making it 99 cents Also kf you get really lucky some boxes have a bonus of 2 extra razors so dig thru them all to see if you can find a lucky package of 4 blades included!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just a heads up if you got in on the Schlick hydro silk campaign and you or your family members still have the coupons you can goto Walgreens today and tomorrow!
> 
> Transaction is on sale for 9.99
> ...


 Thanks! Might have to go today. Is there a limit?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 22, 2013)

Thoserazors are my favorite and I didn't make it into the campaign if anyone has any extra coupons they won't be using I would be super grateful for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Feb 22, 2013)

I have done it 5 different times in different transaction so there isint a number limit on transactions but I'm not sure if you use two in one transaction if it will print two rewards back for each razor if anyone knows let me know!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thoserazors are my favorite and I didn't make it into the campaign if anyone has any extra coupons they won't be using I would be super grateful for one


 I can send you some!  Just PM me with your address and I'll mail 'em out!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thoserazors are my favorite and I didn't make it into the campaign if anyone has any extra coupons they won't be using I would be super grateful for one


 I have some. PM me your addy and I'll get them out as soon as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Feb 23, 2013)

Received the Garnier dry oil yesterday... My hair was wet when I got the mail but I unfortunately already applied my usual oil after my shower. I did spritz a tiny bit onto the ends though just to try out the smell and consistency, but I can't quite say anything about it yet. I think its awkward that it's a multi-use product (face, hair, body) and it comes in a spray bottle instead of a pump.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 23, 2013)

I got the dry oil today as well and the smell is off putting to me. I like fruity smells in my hair and this smells like a fried egg to me. I did spritz it on my dry hair for zero shine. It claims to absorb fast into skin... so I thought okay I'll spritz my nails since I have impossibly dry cuticle areas. 30 minutes later its still super greasy. So far I do not like this stuff.


----------



## dd62 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have done it 5 different times in different transaction so there isint a number limit on transactions but I'm not sure if you use two in one transaction if it will print two rewards back for each razor if anyone knows let me know!


 

No, at Walgreens you can only do one at a time. If you do two razors in 1 transaction, you will only receive 1 reward back.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a BB cream too, especially if they actually have one that's dark enough! (BB creams in general are_ not _African American skin tone friendly)...I don 't even have particularly dark skin, and in the Maybelline stuff, I use "deep" which is the darkest shade available...


 try the iman one for $20. her makeup is catered to women of color


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> try the iman one for $20. her makeup is catered to women of color


 Maybe after my "starving student" days...I've never spent that much on one makeup item. Heck, that's more than I usually even pay for jeans, and about the most I'll ever pay for shoes!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Maybe after my "starving student" days...I've never spent that much on one makeup item. Heck, that's more than I usually even pay for jeans, and about the most I'll ever pay for shoes!


 I hear you on that one. It's the only bbs cream I know of for women of color.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 23, 2013)

Went to Walmart to get my haircolor and realized when I was at the gas station that the girl never took off my coupons ($13 total since I was using one of the glade ones too). So back to Walmart I went. Sigh... I keep telling myself that I am never going back. It's always something. Oh well...excited to try my new color tomorrow.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear you on that one. It's the only bbs cream I know of for women of color.


 I actually really like the Maybelline one...and it's cheap!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 24, 2013)

Agreed



> I am kind of a BB cream snob, but your post stuck for some reason. While grocery shopping the other day I picked up a $6 tube of the Rimmel BB in light (one of only 3 shades they had). It has SPF and makes some BB-like claims so I figured it was worth the $6 risk. I have it on today. Not sure yet how well it wears, but holy coverage!! For me so far it is better than Missha...less dry looking and the color match is so much better. It's dead on and looks great! So if this wears well, I will hang on to the pricier Dr. Jart Premium for the dewier look, but this stuff is definitely a contender (the first drugstore BB I could ever even tolerate). One of the best covering BBs I have tried (and the least expensive other than the Maybelline which was terrible for me). Thank you for the great tip!


 Agree wholeheartedly!! Rimmel is awesome!! I've been using primer with just the rimmel bb cream and its so great!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok Question! I'm not really a couponer but there are $4 coupons for Schick in the inserts this week.Can I use that AND the $5 off from bzz?! At CVS, you also get $4 extrabucks.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 24, 2013)

You should be able to use two different types of coupons for different amounts, depending on the store policy. It all depends on the store policy. Some will let you, some won't. Also, you have to read the coupon. Some say one coupon per purchase, some say limit of four like coupons per item. It can be very tricky. Depends on the cashier too, LOL. Sorry, I am not too helpful!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

> You should be able to use two different types of coupons for different amounts, depending on the store policy. It all depends on the store policy. Some will let you, some won't. Also, you have to read the coupon. Some say one coupon per purchase, some say limit of four like coupons per item. It can be very tricky. Depends on the cashier too, LOL. Sorry, I am not too helpful!Â


 You can only pair coupons if one is a store coupon, and even then the store has to accept one of each. You can't just stack the same coupon with different values. Also the coupons do not say 'limit of four like coupons per item' they say 'limit of four like coupons per shopping trip'.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Ok Question! I'm not really a couponer but there are $4 coupons for Schick in the inserts this week.Can I use that AND the $5 off from bzz?! At CVS, you also get $4 extrabucks.


 Yea this is mentioned above but you can usually only pair one manufacturers coupon(it's listed at the top of the coupon) and one store specific coupon (these are put out by the store not the brand/company so they would only work at say target and no where else). Each store has their own policies that may dictate only one coupon per product per whatever so when that happens I'll do multiple transactions.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok Question! I'm not really a couponer but there are $4 coupons for Schick in the inserts this week.Can I use that AND the $5 off from bzz?! At CVS, you also get $4 extrabucks.


 
You can always double up a "store" coupon with a "manufacturers" coupon.  However, if the coupon you have from bzzagent is a manufacturers coupon, you would not be able to use it with the insert coupon (they would both be manufacturers coupons) Clear as mud?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

BzzAgent sends manufacturers coupons. . Which can only be used with a store coupon, which will say Target. CVS, whatever store it's good for.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

The top one is a standard manufacturers coupon, the bottom from a Rite Aid circular. While the RA says manufacturers coupon, it has the RA logo and can only be redeemed at their stores, so an in store coupon it is.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay thanks everyone. That makes sense - I THINK lol. So I used the Bzz coupon &amp; the RiteAid coupon for a total of $9 off the razor. The razor was $11.99 so I think I got it for a pretty decent price. This will last me awhile too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

> Okay thanks everyone. That makes sense - I THINK lol. So I used the Bzz coupon &amp; the RiteAid coupon for a total of $9 off the razor. The razor was $11.99 so I think I got it for a pretty decent price. This will last me awhile too.


 Not bad, but Rite Aid usually sells those razors for $9.99. They (along with most, if not all retailers) will mark prices up a bit during sale times to make it appear that you're saving more money. Still, that's a great deal!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not bad, but Rite Aid usually sells those razors for $9.99. They (along with most, if not all retailers) will mark prices up a bit during sale times to make it appear that you're saving more money.
> 
> Still, that's a great deal!


 Really? Dang. I thought $11.99 sounded too expensive for them. But 3 razors for basically 3 bucks, I'll take it. Also picked me up some Revlon lip butters. I couldn't resist the 40%. hehe.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2013)

Whooo!!! My score finally moved up! 7.1, baby.  Gimme campaigns!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just dyed my hair with the olia. Before pic on bottom, after pic on the right. I love this stuff!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just dyed my hair with the olia. Before pic on bottom, after pic on the right. I love this stuff!


 you look fabulous!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you look fabulous!


 Thank you!  In my after pic, I am not wearing makeup other than a dazzleglass by MAC.  My skin has come a long way from all of the acne and scarring I had in high school.


----------



## samplegal (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the dry oil today as well and the smell is off putting to me. I like fruity smells in my hair and this smells like a fried egg to me. I did spritz it on my dry hair for zero shine. It claims to absorb fast into skin... so I thought okay I'll spritz my nails since I have impossibly dry cuticle areas. 30 minutes later its still super greasy.
> 
> So far I do not like this stuff.


 

I agree with everything you said! I got the dry oil and spritzed it on my legs after a shower. It did not absorb at all, just sat on the top of my skin.

I tried it on my damp hair this morning with a light hand, used the blow dryer, and though it took away the frizz, my hair looks kinda greasy. The smell is really weird also, but seemed to dissipate over the course of the day. Still not something I'd want to whiff for any amount of time when there are so many gorgeous-smelling products out there.

And I definitely don't want to try this on my face!


----------



## angiepang1e (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess I'm on the opposite side of some of these opinions... although I agree about the weird, off-putting scent of it. I have found that less is more when it comes to any products with oil in it (coconut oil, tanning oil, cocoa oil etc) the buzz guide says to massage it into your skin.. I have these really red dry patches on my right hand and have been using this product on it-- to my surprise, it works! My hand has been getting better and it doesn't hurt as much. So ladies, try a minimal amount of spritzes and be sure to massage it into your skin. Although its still a teeny tiny but greasy, it's not unbearably oily! As for my hair, I literally sprayed it once on my hands, rubbed my hands together and applied it through my hair, didn't wow or disgust me. I'd probably stick to using it on my body instead. I don't think I'll be using this on my face at all!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

Are all the tasks(?) mandatory? I did everything, but the video for Schick and tbh I don't want to make a video, would that lower my score? O.O


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are all the tasks(?) mandatory? I did everything, but the video for Schick and tbh I don't want to make a video, would that lower my score? O.O


 Nope. Do at least 2/campaign and you're good.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Do at least 2/campaign and you're good.


 Awesome, then I'm set with the Schick one, just have to do a few more things for the Glade one, but I the stupid site is kinda like not keeping track of what I already did -.-'


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome, then I'm set with the Schick one, just have to do a few more things for the Glade one, but I the stupid site is kinda like not keeping track of what I already did -.-'


 It must be something with the Glade campaign because I'm having the same problem.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It must be something with the Glade campaign because I'm having the same problem.


 nope, it has happened to me with all the campaigns, sometimes it shows it, sometimes it doesn't lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope, it has happened to me with all the campaigns, sometimes it shows it, sometimes it doesn't lol


 Hmm...I don't know then. The only one I've had a problem with is the Glade one.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nope, it has happened to me with all the campaigns, sometimes it shows it, sometimes it doesn't lol


 Mine does it too. Annoys the heck out of me because these are my first campaigns &amp; I wanna make sure I do them right.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

Making a video would be harsh. Not everyone even has the ability to do so, be it a camera to film, another person to film it for you, or whatever.

Also, yeah, shouldn't matter, I mean, I myself... I don't have Facebook or Twitter, so those ones are out for me. I do the other ones I can though.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

Making a video is super easy...most people have webcams since that is a standard feature on laptops these days. That's how I make mine. It takes all of  about 10 minutes to do the video, load it and submit it.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

The thing is though, most isn't everyone. I have a camera on my laptop, but outside of that, the rest of my family doesn't really have anything outside of their smart phones. Sure, those can be used too, but it still seems like a hassle IMO. If you have a means,  finding people to record for you, editing the video if you need to, and setting the whole thing up if you are using more advanced filming devices could just be stressful for people.

Not to sound insulting, because it MIGHT come off as such, but the kind of things offered at BZZ don't seem to be for the tech savvy people. Some of us are, but I am sure there are a good chunk who aren't too. I know my parents for example, are as impaired as a lit candle in the middle of a hurricane when it comes to computers, camera, and all of that. *Shrug*


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't do the videos. Even watching other peoples' videos gives me second-hand embarrassment, so doing one will never happen.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

True, most isn't everyone...but my point is just that videos are quick, easy and painless to do. I got an excellent on my first one, and all it was was a simple webcam recording. I don't post pics or videos of myself with my face showing anywhere but my personal Facebook account, and have the privacy settings super high too, so I just angle my webcam down so you can only see me from the chest down in my videos. BzzAgent doesn't care if it's a high quality video -- it's the content that matters to them, just like anything written you do.

I don't know...maybe it's because I'm young, and I grew up with computers so I'm comfortable doing stuff like that...and _everyone_ I know in school owns a laptop that has a webcam, and most everyone I know makes use of it via Skype or Oovoo on a regular basis. I know even my little siblings make videos on their iPods all the time because it's so easy. I mean, even my little brother who is only 9 has a "spy watch" that he uses to make videos quite often too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't do the videos. Even watching other peoples' videos gives me second-hand embarrassment, so doing one will never happen.


 Exactly! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be sooo picky making a video, first I'd have to pick an outfit, we wear house clothes at home, so I'm usually in house clothes, I would have to have good lightning and plan everything I say, my make up would have to be flawless and so would my hair...too much work.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True, most isn't everyone...but my point is just that videos are quick, easy and painless to do. I got an excellent on my first one, and all it was was a simple webcam recording. I don't post pics or videos of myself with my face showing anywhere but my personal Facebook account, and have the privacy settings super high too, so I just angle my webcam down so you can only see me from the chest down in my videos. BzzAgent doesn't care if it's a high quality video -- it's the content that matters to them, just like anything written you do.
> 
> *I don't know...maybe it's because I'm young, and I grew up with computers so I'm comfortable doing stuff like that...and everyone I know in school owns a laptop that has a webcam, and most everyone I know makes use of it via Skype or Oovoo on a regular basis. I know even my little siblings make videos on their iPods all the time because it's so easy. I mean, even my little brother who is only 9 has a "spy watch" that he uses to make videos quite often too!*


 I'm young too and grew up with computers and skype all the time...however I wouldn't like to just upload a video, which is why I'm not a vlogger, but a blogger. If I can't upload something  in HD, perfect lightning and speech, I won't even bother. It's too much work in MY personal opinion, for something like bzzagent, I already posted my blog posts about this and that was enough work.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm young too and grew up with computers and skype all the time...however I wouldn't like to just upload a video, which is why I'm not a vlogger, but a blogger. If I can't upload something  in HD, perfect lightning and speech, I won't even bother. It's too much work in MY personal opinion, for something like bzzagent, I already posted my blog posts about this and that was enough work.


 Meh. I think that writing a review takes just as much effort as recording a video does, if not more. Honestly, for me, a blog post is probably more work because I have to make sure my spelling and grammar are on and make sure that it flows together and reads nicely, plus, there's the formatting that goes into a blog post...a video is as simple as press record and go!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

They are sending invites for Clear 7 day intensive treatment. Kinda hoping I get this!


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True, most isn't everyone...but my point is just that videos are quick, easy and painless to do. I got an excellent on my first one, and all it was was a simple webcam recording. I don't post pics or videos of myself with my face showing anywhere but my personal Facebook account, and have the privacy settings super high too, so I just angle my webcam down so you can only see me from the chest down in my videos. BzzAgent doesn't care if it's a high quality video -- it's the content that matters to them, just like anything written you do.
> 
> I don't know...maybe it's because I'm young, and I grew up with computers so I'm comfortable doing stuff like that...and _everyone_ I know in school owns a laptop that has a webcam, and most everyone I know makes use of it via Skype or Oovoo on a regular basis. I know even my little siblings make videos on their iPods all the time because it's so easy. I mean, even my little brother who is only 9 has a "spy watch" that he uses to make videos quite often too!


 
Still, there are a lot of technology impaired people out there.

There are many people who can't afford to upgrade their computer or get webcams.

There are people who are simply video shy.

There is a reason the geek squad exists sadly, Those poor people paying 100 dollars just for them to plug a camera in and charge it or something of equal stupidity. Maybe in another 20 years, sure, but there are still people in this day that are just not set for a video campaign like that, especially with this economy and such.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, I was talking about _my experience_, not everyone's. I said that everyone _I know_ at school has a laptop with a webcam and most people utilize them on a regular basis. You really don't need to argue with me.

Also, videos aren't required. They're just another option for Bzz.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are sending invites for Clear 7 day intensive treatment.
> 
> Kinda hoping I get this!


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dude, I was talking about _my experience_, not everyone's. I said that everyone _I know_ at school has a laptop with a webcam and most people utilize them on a regular basis. You really don't need to argue with me.
> ...


 

I don;t argue. I simply state facts. You are the one coming off as snappy to me you know. :/

I know they are optional. I am stating "why" they are optional. Because videos simply don't work for everyone. That's the gist of what I am getting at. :/


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fine. "Simply state facts" ...call it whatever you want. It looks like you're trying to pick a fight by negating just about everything I said, which also, by the way, is fact.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fine. "Simply state facts" ...call it whatever you want. It looks like you're trying to pick a fight by negating just about everything I said, which also, by the way, is fact.


 

Why in Gods name are you so defensive? I am not attacking you. Dear God, put the guns down. NOTHING I said in any of my previous posts were directed at you.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know whether making a video blog (vlog) or a typed blog is easier. I have tried both, and I think it is totally up to the person who is making the vlog/blog. That is why it is an option, to do either one.

On another note I just noticed that when I added my updated review on the Garnier Dark Spot peel, it didn't show what activities I had completed prior to hitting the submit button. After I submitted and the page refreshed, it showed all of the activities I had completed. It has been doing this for all of my campaigns (I am in 6 right now) over the past 3 weeks, but like someone already said, the smiley always updates, and you do get an email to confirm your submissions have been accepted.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe, because as I said in my last post, you negated pretty much everything I said, and it sure as heck seemed a lot like a personal attack. So "Dear God" -- stop. Okay? Okay.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't do the videos. Even watching other peoples' videos gives me second-hand embarrassment, so doing one will never happen.


 I would never be able to do a video, I'm way too shy.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay then, sure. Moving on.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 25, 2013)

Being young has nothing to do with making videos.. it's more time and effort. Lighting, makeup, clothes, speaking... I don't want my voice and breasts the only thing seen/heard lol. It's not for everyone, but more power to those who take the time to do it. I don't watch any of the review vids anyways, just read what others bzz about. Tomaato tomotto... whatever. Let's not get upset folks, young and "old", computer savvy or otherwise lol.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They are sending invites for Clear 7 day intensive treatment.
> 
> Kinda hoping I get this!


 i'm going to go look right now, hopefully I get this.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Being young has nothing to do with making videos.. it's more time and effort. Lighting, makeup, clothes, speaking... I don't want my voice and breasts the only thing seen/heard lol.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but more power to those who take the time to do it. I don't watch any of the review vids anyways, just read what others bzz about.
> ...


 

Thank you. This IS why I said "There are many people" and variations of that, over "I"s and "You"s.  :/...


----------



## Nicole Rae (Feb 25, 2013)

I got my Neutrogena today!! It didn't come with any coupons though -- did anyone else get coupons? I would love to share them with you ladies!

(Makeup ends all negativity, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Neutrogena today!! It didn't come with any coupons though -- did anyone else get coupons? I would love to share them with you ladies!
> 
> (Makeup ends all negativity, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Darn! I was going to ask if someone would mail me coupons.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Neutrogena today!! It didn't come with any coupons though -- did anyone else get coupons? I would love to share them with you ladies!
> 
> (Makeup ends all negativity, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 
Only when you go to buy some and the store has what you were looking for. ):

Also, stinks about the lack of coupons. Grats on getting the kit though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Being young has nothing to do with making videos.. it's more time and effort. Lighting, makeup, clothes, speaking... I don't want my voice and breasts the only thing seen/heard lol.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but more power to those who take the time to do it. I don't watch any of the review vids anyways, just read what others bzz about.
> ...


 Agree. I LOVE LOVE making videos as evidenced by my youtube channel, but I do take time to pick out clothes and do my makeup and hair. It's not something I do at the spur of the moment, so I'm very glad the videos are optional.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 25, 2013)

Is anyone else doing the CLEAR Hair Therapy campaign?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else doing the CLEAR Hair Therapy campaign?


 aww I wish. If we were we'd probably have already gotten the invite right?


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww I wish. If we were we'd probably have already gotten the invite right?


It's my first campaign, so I'm not sure how it that works! I got my invitation this afternoon.

But it says something weird on it: "*This isnâ€™t your typical BzzCampaign* â€” the only activities you need to complete are reviews on retailer sites"

I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## hiheather (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's my first campaign, so I'm not sure how it that works! I got my invitation this afternoon.
> ...


 I'm in the Tresemme campaign and its the same way. You have to write reviews on other company's sites and screencap it and share it with BzzAgent instead of writing a review on BzzAgent's site.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in the Tresemme campaign and its the same way. You have to write reviews on other company's sites and screencap it and share it with BzzAgent instead of writing a review on BzzAgent's site.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. I wasn't sure how I was supposed to be able to prove that I reviewed it. Can't wait to get the bzzkit!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Neutrogena today!! It didn't come with any coupons though -- did anyone else get coupons? I would love to share them with you ladies!
> 
> (Makeup ends all negativity, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 What did you get? I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## Nicole Rae (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get? I'm still waiting on mine.


 I got two eye shadows, a lip and a mascara - all full size! I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two eye shadows, a lip and a mascara - all full size! I can't wait to try them out!


 Sounds great, I cant wait for mine to arrive. I wonder if we are all getting the same colors?


----------



## lucyla8 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww I wish. If we were we'd probably have already gotten the invite right?


 I just got my invite an hour ago so there's hope!  This is my first campaign too...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two eye shadows, a lip and a mascara - all full size! I can't wait to try them out!


 That's some nice loot ^^ congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2013)

My Garnier says it was shipped today! Hopefully I get it by Friday, because I'm going home for spring break Saturday, and I don't think the package center at my school will be open after Friday afternoon!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my Tresemme today... with 13 days left of the campaign. I suddenly feel rushed.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Tresemme today... with 13 days left of the campaign. I suddenly feel rushed.


Merp. :

That's cutting it kind of close.


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

New bzz campaign up to get bzzers buzzed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 26, 2013)

I did my Garnier Olia blog post http://drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com/2013/02/24/garnier-olia-and-my-first-bzzagent-experience/ but I don't think I'll do a video. I may try a video with the next campaign.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 26, 2013)

I got my Quaker Oats Kit campaign today!  They have really been on it with their shipping for the last 3 I've had...now if my subscription services would just take notes...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New bzz campaign up to get bzzers buzzed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lawl


----------



## mscuracchio (Feb 26, 2013)

Joined today!! Excited!!! Hope I get a campaign soon!! You girls have gotten me so excited!!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Joined today!! Excited!!! Hope I get a campaign soon!! You girls have gotten me so excited!!! Thanks for the info!!


 It is really exciting! I'll bet you get one soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 26, 2013)

Pics of the Quaker Oats campaign!


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

Only oatmeal I like is Raisins and Spice, but the rest of that looks quite nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Rhyme seriously not intended*


----------



## lovepink (Feb 26, 2013)

Those look delish!



> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics of the Quaker Oats campaign!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow all of that looks tasty!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics of the Quaker Oats campaign!


 Oh my goodness that looks delicious! I probably can't eat any of it though since I'm gluten free.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 26, 2013)

I had to wrestle my husband to let me take a pic before he dived into it lol.. He ate 3 packs of the cookies and 1 granola.  The cookies are pretty good, not great but good.  I am curious to try the oatmeal, I usually only eat plain oatmeal (I know, I'm boring!)


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics of the Quaker Oats campaign!


 That looks yummy!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a personal update: I decided to give the Cotton &amp; Italian Mandarin spray a shot...since that's the scent I originally wanted, but the store was out when I went...and I quite enjoy it! It's light and not overly fruity like the pineapple one is, and it's very unique! The scent seems to linger longer, and in a better way too that I can't quite explain.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 28, 2013)

Got my Neutrogena Bzz kit in today!  No coupons for me either but excited to try it all out!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Neutrogena Bzz kit in today!  No coupons for me either but excited to try it all out!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks fabulous! I'm so jelly :b


 ditto ^^


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Neutrogena Bzz kit in today!  No coupons for me either but excited to try it all out!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!  I did some swatches and the eye shadows feel sooo nice!  And I love the way the lippie smells!  I can't wait to do my makeup tomorrow! lol



> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks fabulous! I'm so jelly :b





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ditto ^^





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Neutrogena Bzz kit in today!  No coupons for me either but excited to try it all out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

I am new to bzzagent but I also got the Quaker kit. Loved it. Excited to see what else I will qualify for. I mostly guest blog, so I don't have my own. Thinking of starting one for fun. I love talking about products etc. and that might open up more opportunities.


----------



## cmello (Mar 1, 2013)

looks cute


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 1, 2013)

Got my Neutrogena kit a few days ago, sad to say I am disappointed in the pigmentation of the eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 1, 2013)

I just had a survey concerning overactive bladder. I don't suffer from this so I'm not getting in this campaign!! Just a heads up though.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a survey concerning overactive bladder. I don't suffer from this so I'm not getting in this campaign!! Just a heads up though.


I took a very personal survey that asked about overactive bladder, diarrhea, gas and bloating, and pms.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ledfordica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I took a very personal survey that asked about overactive bladder, diarrhea, gas and bloating, and pms.


Huh. Mine was just bladder. I'd have been all over PMS.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh. Mine was just bladder. I'd have been all over PMS.


 Same, I would've actually loved to try something for my raging PMS.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same, I would've actually loved to try something for my raging PMS.


 Same here!!! haha mine was just overactive bladder. I'd try something for PMS in a heartbeat LOL


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

No new surveys here, but I think I did one like that when I joined lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 1, 2013)

I had the same overactive bladder one. Just that, nothing else. Not getting that campaign.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

can you imagine the blog post about _that _product?  

I got the same survey.  Definitely not a campaign I need.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can you imagine the blog post about _that _product?
> 
> I got the same survey.  Definitely not a campaign I need.


 
Agreed!  I saw the survey and thought "Even if I did have that problem, I wouldn't be willing to participate" lol.....


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 1, 2013)

It would depend. Like I'd review it on target website. But that is going nowhere near my Facebook


----------



## hiheather (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm willing to test a product like that but reviewing it to my twitter or facebook feed? Heck no. I'll do reviews on sites and share my opinion with close people I know suffer from the same issue, that is it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh. Mine was just bladder. I'd have been all over PMS.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

My Garnier Hydra came today. The treatment smells so good can't wait to try it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

got 2 campaign activities accepted today, went from 7.7 to 8.3 yayy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Garnier Hydra came today. The treatment smells so good can't wait to try it!


 I got mine yesterday...they smell SO GOOD. &lt;3


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Garnier Hydra came today. The treatment smells so good can't wait to try it!


 I smelled at the store the other day and it smells QUITE nice! checked my mailbox and no shampoo for me yet, maybe monday!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same overactive bladder one. Just that, nothing else. Not getting that campaign.


 I just logged on and had that survey waiting for me. Not something i'm interested in at all.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my Garnier Kit today, tonight I shall make use of it and its sweet, sweet smell!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 2, 2013)

just sayin', I don't think there are any OTC medications for overactive bladders, and I don't think bzzagent would send that sort of stuff anyway. the only other thing I think they'd send are adult diapers lol


----------



## hiheather (Mar 2, 2013)

I was thinking Poise pads since they are geared at overactive bladder protection.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Now that is one campaign I would not want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was thinking Poise pads since they are geared at overactive bladder protection.


 THat's what I'm thinking, too.

Now, I work in healthcare, so I know very well that overactive bladder/bladder leakage is very common...but does anyone really want to buzz about it!?!

"Hey, do you ever accidentally p!ss yourself? Me too. Try these pads." Embarrassing...for the buzzer and buzzee, in my opinion!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm not gonna get my Garnier Hydra for at least about a week and a half because it didn't come this week, and I'm on spring break right now, so not only is my school pretty much shut down, I'm not there to get a package anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THat's what I'm thinking, too.
> ...


 I thought it would be Poise stuff too and I am aware of it being super common, but yeah you are right...I wouldn't want to buzz about it :S


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 3, 2013)

I got the OAB survey as well. I don't have it thankfully but I can see how it would be important to market that properly. Suffering from conditions like that are very embarrassing for most people and it is so common. Hopefully they find some honest, decent people to give it a go.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the OAB survey as well. I don't have it thankfully but I can see how it would be important to market that properly. Suffering from conditions like that are very embarrassing for most people and it is so common. Hopefully they find some honest, decent people to give it a go.


Agreed. I find it interesting that they've been delving into more sensitive markets lately. First the e-cigarettes, now this. Who knows what we'll see next.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the OAB survey as well. I don't have it thankfully but I can see how it would be important to market that properly. Suffering from conditions like that are very embarrassing for most people and it is so common. Hopefully they find some honest, decent people to give it a go.


 I have a coworker I could market them to...she'll sneeze and just tell us "Welp...just peed myself. Don't look at me like that...I had two 10 pound boys."  Not embarrassed at all, it's refreshing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. I find it interesting that they've been delving into more sensitive markets lately. First the e-cigarettes, now this. Who knows what we'll see next.


 Im actually in the Swisher E-Cigarette campaign.  I've been using e-cigs for about 6 months and I've never felt better


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got my Neutrogena kit this week. I have to agree with some of the previous commenters: the lip product is great, the mascara is so-so, and the eyeshadow sticks are below average. The eyeshadow sticks have a really creamy texture and good staying power -- they would make a decent base for other shadows, but on their own, the pigmentation is pretty dull. I do love the lip gloss, though -- the smell is great, and the consistency is pretty smooth and hydrating.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think the mascara is great! It does take awhile to build up volume and length, but it's the only drugstore mascara that hasn't smudged on me. The lip product feels good, but not enough color for me. The eyeshadow sticks swatch nicely, but plan on using them today.


----------



## greennc939 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got the Neutrogena bzzagent kit - really looking forward to trying them although I've just never had great luck with mascara in general. I also really like lip products that can give me a lot of color (especially my upper lip - not sure why that always gets so pale!) and this looks a tad light but we'll see. Excited for everyone else trying theirs!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 3, 2013)

I finally started using the Garnier oil. It's okay. The bottle is kind of awkwardly shaped, which makes it hard to hold for me. The scent is whatever. I won't be using it on my face, but it's fine for my skin. I found it too greasy for my hair. I've been spraying it on right after the shower and rubbing it in. It's nice, but I don't know if I would repurchase it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

I



> Just got the Neutrogena bzzagent kit - really looking forward to trying them although I've just never had great luck with mascara in general. I also really like lip products that can give me a lot of color (especially my upper lip - not sure why that always gets so pale!) and this looks a tad light but we'll see. Excited for everyone else trying theirs!


 I can't wait to get mine and try it out.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the OAB survey as well. I don't have it thankfully but I can see how it would be important to market that properly. Suffering from conditions like that are very embarrassing for most people and it is so common. Hopefully they find some honest, decent people to give it a go.


 I am actually one of the people who this survey does apply to. And unfortunately it is because I have MS. It is embarrassing to talk about at first, but you do get used to it. So I wouldn't mind posting about it on my FB or tweeting because all of my friends know my diagnosis and what I suffer from. We should as adults be able to move forward from the "stigma" about OAB and leakage, but I see we still have a ways to go.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 3, 2013)

I do not like the Garnier products. It markets itself on being "weightless" moisture but my hair feels so gross and actually really heavy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2013)

I still want my Garnier!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I used to use Garnier all the time, but I feel like over time their products became less quality and more expensive...but I'm still really interested in trying these new ones. Plus, now I use sulfate free shampoo 99% of the time, and Garnier doesn't fit that bill...I actually used a "regular" (not sulfate free) shampoo for the first time in ages last night because that's all we had at home, and I didn't want to bring my huge thing of shampoo home with me. It was alright, but my hair definitely doesn't feel as moisturized as it does when I use my regular shampoo.

Also, does anyone have a BzzScore above a 9.5? Mine won't budge above that, even though in the past 2 days I've had like 5 campaign activities accepted...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still want my Garnier!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I used to have a 10, but when they redid the BzzScore, I have been floating around 9.2 and can't budge. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually one of the people who this survey does apply to. And unfortunately it is because I have MS. It is embarrassing to talk about at first, but you do get used to it. So I wouldn't mind posting about it on my FB or tweeting because all of my friends know my diagnosis and what I suffer from. We should as adults be able to move forward from the "stigma" about OAB and leakage, but I see we still have a ways to go.


 Were you able to get into the campaign?  I remember when my mother suffered from MS so I know what you're going thru.  It is a touchy subject and not many people would want to discuss it with friends let alone co-workers on social media.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to have a 10, but when they redid the BzzScore, I have been floating around 9.2 and can't budge. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm...maybe they don't give higher scores than that then? Because I went up to a 9.5 after accepting the Garnier Hydra campaign and doing the first few activities for that, and as I said, have since gotten credited for a bunch of other activities, but my score won't move.


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, this stinks. As far as the garnier thing goes, I can and will only be able to do one bzz campaign. I don't have a blog, twitter, and facebook, and since I am not into that social networking stuff, don't plan to. :/..... *Shrug*

Wish this world didn't revolve around those sites, as much as nearly everyone uses them. :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this stinks. As far as the garnier thing goes, I can and will only be able to do one bzz campaign. I don't have a blog, twitter, and facebook, and since I am not into that social networking stuff, don't plan to. :/..... *Shrug*
> 
> Wish this world didn't revolve around those sites, as much as nearly everyone uses them. :/


 why don't you make a twitter JUST for that? XD that's what mine is for mostly XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this stinks. As far as the garnier thing goes, I can and will only be able to do one bzz campaign. I don't have a blog, twitter, and facebook, and since I am not into that social networking stuff, don't plan to. :/..... *Shrug*
> 
> Wish this world didn't revolve around those sites, as much as nearly everyone uses them. :/


 I have a Twitter that is JUST for BzzAgent. I never log on other than through the BzzAgent site to tweet. I honestly couldn't even tell you my username/password for it. I also have a blog that is solely for BzzAgent.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 3, 2013)

I wonder if I could make a fb just for BzzAgent. I know I have to be annoying to my friends looking like I'm spamming their feeds with tons of BzzAgent stuff.


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a Twitter that is JUST for BzzAgent. I never log on other than through the BzzAgent site to tweet. I honestly couldn't even tell you my username/password for it. I also have a blog that is solely for BzzAgent.


 Well, that is some dedication. God, it always drives me nuts seeing things like this just push you to needing accounts off site like that. I miss out on so many contests and events because of Facebook and such, but like I said, I just don't do social networking. I am also not one to make mule accounts for that. :/... Oh well. I did the one campaign. If I have to take a negative hit for it, I will.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why don't you make a twitter JUST for that? XD that's what mine is for mostly XD


 
Because I just don't want to. :/.... I dunno, it's hard to explain. I suppose I subconsciously see sites like that as some kind of dependency, since well, more people these days are surprised when you DON'T have these accounts. I mean, my family lives on a few of those sites. It kind of drives me nuts. :/.... then people knowing about what I am doing, when I am doing it, and then random requests from people in my family I want nothing to do with? I know, I can just make a mule account but I don't want that. If I have an account somewhere, I want to use it. :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, that is some dedication. God, it always drives me nuts seeing things like this just push you to needing accounts off site like that. I miss out on so many contests and events because of Facebook and such, but like I said, I just don't do social networking. I am also not one to make mule accounts for that. :/... Oh well. I did the one campaign. If I have to take a negative hit for it, I will.
> ...


 It's OK ^^ that makes sense XD


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol, yeah. x:.... like I said, I will just take a negative hit with it if push comes to shove against me. I am not one to easily give in to something. I guess that's what happens when you are born into Taurus as one sign, and Aries as the other. Double the stubborn. &gt;.&gt;


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, yeah. x:.... like I said, I will just take a negative hit with it if push comes to shove against me. I am not one to easily give in to something. I guess that's what happens when you are born into Taurus as one sign, and Aries as the other. Double the stubborn. &gt;.&gt;


 Hahaha, as a person born on the cusp of Aries and Taurus (just into Taurus), I feel you on the stubborn bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

I just went around to websites writing reviews for the Tresemme campaign. It was a pain in the butt. I had to create accounts and they are awaiting approval. I just copied and pasted the same review over and over. I don't think I'll be doing another one of these campaigns that only consist of reviews on other sites.


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha, as a person born on the cusp of Aries and Taurus (just into Taurus), I feel you on the stubborn bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
April 25th. .... you?

Yeah, I am Taurus originally, but my..... I forget if Taurus is the moon or sun, I don't really  know Zodiacs too much, but the opposite like if Taurus is my sun, then Aries is my moon, so I checked, lol. Not only am I in the middle, but I share Aries as my second sign, which is just like "yay! Super stubborn!" Lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

I left my reviews for the Glade campaigns on the Walmart site and was supposed to take a screenie and post it to the bzzagent site, well...I don't have the option anymore D: -.-'


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 4, 2013)

Of course...my Garnier would come when I'm home on spring break and it was shipped to school...so I won't get it in my hands for another week. And, I'll probably not use it for another week after that since I only wash my hair about every two weeks, and I just washed it on Saturday. That would be just my luck.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 4, 2013)

So my Garnier came in the mail today! Excited .... I love how they smell.... reminds me of the apple jolly ranchers yummy gonna try it out tonight!!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It applies to my mom, too. And my comment about its embarrassingness was based only on how SHARING those things are for me, I hope you understand I wasn't trying to make fun of anyone with the issue at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 No, I didn't take it as you making fun or anything like that! I think we should be able to be more open with medical issues that we have and get more support rather than be embarrassed by them. I didn't mean my comments for anyone in specific here, just in general.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were you able to get into the campaign?  I remember when my mother suffered from MS so I know what you're going thru.  It is a touchy subject and not many people would want to discuss it with friends let alone co-workers on social media.


 I haven't gotten an invite yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April 22...earth day birthday!


 
What a rhyme, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... And nice day, especially IF you celebrate Earth Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone else's bzz score keep dropping. I had a 7.9 on Sunday and now I'm down to a 7.3. I don't have any surveys to take either.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else's bzz score keep dropping. I had a 7.9 on Sunday and now I'm down to a 7.3. I don't have any surveys to take either.


 Mine dropped two points as well. I'm only on my first campaign, so I have a 6.5, but it was 6.7 yesterday.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 6, 2013)

My bzz score isn't dropping but it hasn't moved AT ALL and I've had like 15 activities that were accepted in the past 2 weeks. I'm getting kind of frustrated. I was thinking about emailing them about it because it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Mar 6, 2013)

If they explain how scores are calculated, please share!  I've had so many campaign activities accepted this week and my score hasn't budged!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

I had 6. something then I dropped to a 5.2 I got a bunch of activities approved and it went to 5.3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I had a new survey about lawn care today.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine has stayed at a 9.5 for the past few weeks. It dropped to a 9.4 twice, when I had a new survey, but once I completed the survey, it went back up. But it won't go higher than that, even though I've had tons of campaign activities accepted.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2013)

I forgot all about BzzAgent after doing my campaign activities a while ago. There are a million surveys for me to do!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

Was at 8.4 and got a bunch of campaigns accepted, it didn't change at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnaya (Mar 6, 2013)

just did a survey about pesticides and lawn care.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just did a survey about pesticides and lawn care.


 Me too. Bleh, no thanks.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 6, 2013)

> just did a survey about pesticides and lawn care.


 I didn't get a survey for that. Thank goodness though because the only real patch of grass near me is Central Park! I was just envisioning myself trying to 'test-out' this product in Central Park and getting fined for it by the park rangers. Ha!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a survey for that. Thank goodness though because the only real patch of grass near me is Central Park! I was just envisioning myself trying to 'test-out' this product in Central Park and getting fined for it by the park rangers. Ha!


 Lol,  made me  miss NYC and all of its craziness.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just did a survey about pesticides and lawn care.


 Same here...couldn't care less about trying any of it out lol


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My score went down to an 8.3 for awhile while I was waiting for the Nexxus products to show up. Now it is back to a 9.6. I check the site every three days for new surveys and I try to do a campaign activity each time. I usually take several pictures and upload them to picassa at the start of a campaign and if I don't have much to say I post a new pic and put it on Twitter. I thought I could raise my score by reviewing different products on each site for the Nexxus stuff but it was just confusing in the long run and I copied and pasted for the second set of reviews and I had the same scores. I did have two buzz reviews marked as excellent - that may have attribited to the sudden rise in my score. Now all of my campaigns are over and I only have Playtex but no way to review it so I'll have to start all over again. The new system is pretty frustrating.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

I am at a 6 I think. I'm on my first campaign though. I tweeted, FB, wrote a review, and did a pic. Not sure what else to do to pick up my score.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine has been a 7.9 for as long as I can remember... No changes with surveys, campaign activities (and I put a lot of work into reviews), etc.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2013)

My score has been on a pretty steady decline.  I will review and bzz, it goes up then a few days pass and it goes down.  Not really sure why but maybe I am not as "active" as they would like or something.


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to say that I hope it's a Round up campaign and I get in! Living out here in the country means we have a huge lawn to tend to and that stuff can get expensive! Of course I'd rather get beauty products instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2013)

Ladies that already got to try Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge stuff, what do you think? I really liked the conditioner, it works wonders as a detangler in the shower! I will probably repurchase just for that purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PixelatedToys (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm liking the whole set.  The micro-beads in the shampoo were a bit odd at first, but overall, it's working well, and my hair is feeling a lot less dry.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry to say that I hope it's a Round up campaign and I get in! Living out here in the country means we have a huge lawn to tend to and that stuff can get expensive! Of course I'd rather get beauty products instead


 Nothing to be sorry for, you actually  use it. I'm totally not into gardening or any of that, so I wouldn't know how to compare it to other products. If you use it AND it saves you money on top of that, I hope you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies that already got to try Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge stuff, what do you think? I really liked the conditioner, it works wonders as a detangler in the shower! I will probably repurchase just for that purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love them! Especially the deep conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad to see all these positives about the Garnier stuff! I'm gonna get it on Monday!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies that already got to try Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge stuff, what do you think? I really liked the conditioner, it works wonders as a detangler in the shower! I will probably repurchase just for that purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto! lol I love the conditioner, especially the shampoo it smells like the apple jolly ranchers


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! lol I love the conditioner, especially the shampoo it smells like the apple jolly ranchers


 Now that's something I would love to smell when washing my hair!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

G



> Now that's something I would love to smell when washing my hair!Â


 Garnier hair products always smell really good.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> G
> 
> Garnier hair products always smell really good.


 Not their hair dye!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not their hair dye!!


 Oh no! havent tried that yet. What does it smell like?


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where did folks find the Glade Expressions oil diffuser?  I live in NYC, so I don't have easy access to Target or Walmart.    I tried Rite-Aid, Duane Reade, Walgreens, CVS, and a grocery store.  I was able to find the fragrance mist at all of the locations, but not the oil diffuser.  Thanks!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! havent tried that yet. What does it smell like?


 Typical chemical hair dye...not terrible, but certainly not really pleasant like their shampoos and stuff.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 7, 2013)

I connected my blog and facebook to my Bzz account today, and my score didn't change at all. What a bummer!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

I just had  4 surveys on my account...one about coffee (what type of coffee maker you use at home and work) and 3 about hair (one about length, one about texture, one about curliness). So check your accounts people!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> I just had Â 4 surveys on my account...one about coffee (what type of coffee maker you use at home and work) and 3 about hair (one about length, one about texture, one about curliness). So check your accounts people!


 Thanks, I'm going to go check hopefully there is something. The last one I had was one about lawns.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you guys accept the my points that are given for doing activities? If so what do you use them for and what is my points? Sorry guys lol clueless about this one


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had  4 surveys on my account...one about coffee (what type of coffee maker you use at home and work) and 3 about hair (one about length, one about texture, one about curliness). So check your accounts people!


 Got these surveys this morning!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you guys accept the my points that are given for doing activities? If so what do you use them for and what is my points? Sorry guys lol clueless about this one


 I always accept the mypoints.  I used mypoints prior to joining bzzagent and I redeem them for United mileage plus miles.  You can redeem them for a variety of items, including charitable donations and Amazon gift cards.  Click on the 'Rewards' icon on mypoints to see the different categories (everything from Automotive to Flowers to Travel).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

I had to get myself removed from the razor campaign because my kit never arrived. That was supposed to be my first campaign.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 8, 2013)

The Playtex bras started shipping today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to get myself removed from the razor campaign because my kit never arrived. That was supposed to be my first campaign.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had  4 surveys on my account...one about coffee (what type of coffee maker you use at home and work) and 3 about hair (one about length, one about texture, one about curliness). So check your accounts people!


 No surveys for me, oh well


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new surveys for me either today.  I did get the lawn &amp; pesticide survey yesterday, so maybe our accounts will get the surveys in a little while?


 I got that one, but not the hair ones


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had  4 surveys on my account...one about coffee (what type of coffee maker you use at home and work) and 3 about hair (one about length, one about texture, one about curliness). So check your accounts people!


I believe I got those when I signed up at the beginning of March. The home/work one asks about keurigs and stuff, right?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm...I don't know. I got the lawn one the other day, then the coffee and hair ones yesterday.


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my Clear campaign stuff in the mail! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They said they had extra kits for some campaign but not for this one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said they had extra kits for some campaign but not for this one.


 it's kinda meh to be invited to a campaign and then have them say: sorry we can't send you the product lol. Well not like you pay for it, but I just hope it doesn't affect your score


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's kinda meh to be invited to a campaign and then have them say: sorry we can't send you the product lol. Well not like you pay for it, but I just hope it doesn't affect your score


 They said it wouldnt affect my score since I had not completed any campaign activities. I just hope this doesnt happen again.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said it wouldnt affect my score since I had not completed any campaign activities. I just hope this doesnt happen again.


 Oh well, that's good at least. Yeah I hope it doesn't either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a wedding coming up, and I'm dealing with some really terrible postpartum shedding and breaking- I hope this helps! Is anyone else in on this campaign?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Typical chemical hair dye...not terrible, but certainly not really pleasant like their shampoos and stuff.


 The Garnier Olia that was part of their campaigns or another type of Garnier hair color?  I just got a color friendly shampoo from them to use with my dyed hair and I hope it smells good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did anyone else have problems with the Olia applicator bottle? Some of the developer shot out of the tube when I unscrewed the top and it ran down the side of the bottle. I got it on the gloves and tried to clean it up but everything was so slippery I finally had to ditch the glove. Huge mess. I'm not usually inept but I had enough problems that I probably won't purchase in the future.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Garnier Olia that was part of their campaigns or another type of Garnier hair color?  I just got a color friendly shampoo from them to use with my dyed hair and I hope it smells good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 A different type. The regular type I think, and the type made for dark hair.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A different type. The regular type I think, and the type made for dark hair.


 oh ok. thanks for clearing that up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else have problems with the Olia applicator bottle? Some of the developer shot out of the tube when I unscrewed the top and it ran down the side of the bottle. I got it on the gloves and tried to clean it up but everything was so slippery I finally had to ditch the glove. Huge mess. I'm not usually inept but I had enough problems that I probably won't purchase in the future.


 I hated the applicator. I have small hands and it was just so clumsy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

YAYY -- Finally got my Garnier!! It arrived a week ago, but I was home on spring break so I didn't get it until today. I haven't yet tried it, but it smells really good!! It's got the signature Garnier scent, but much milder. I can't wait to use it!! I might have to wash my hair just because in order to try it...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! wish I would have gotten into that one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! wish I would have gotten into that one.


 I was super excited when I got it! I might shower later today, after my meeting at 5pm and try the stuff out. I just don't want to go out with wet hair, and my hair takes FOREVER to dry even when it's all natural, and right now, I've got extensions in, so I literally have 3x as much hair.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was super excited when I got it! I might shower later today, after my meeting at 5pm and try the stuff out. I just don't want to go out with wet hair, and my hair takes FOREVER to dry even when it's all natural, and right now, I've got extensions in, so I literally have 3x as much hair.


 Let us know how it works and good luck at your meeting.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let us know how it works and good luck at your meeting.


 Thanks! It'll actually be a really good test of the product because the nature of extensions is that it sucks the moisture out of your natural hair, and then you put in products to compensate so there's buildup, plus, I've had them in for almost 6 1/2 weeks, so my hair is fuzzing through as well. (They're twist extensions).


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got accepted into a childrens Claritin campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! It'll actually be a really good test of the product because the nature of extensions is that it sucks the moisture out of your natural hair, and then you put in products to compensate so there's buildup, plus, I've had them in for almost 6 1/2 weeks, so my hair is fuzzing through as well. (They're twist extensions).


 Hope the products  work out for your hair.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG -- _I am *in love*_!! The Garnier products are amazing! I was going to wash my hair "just because" (in order to test the products out), but I ended up in a car with a smoker tonight, so my hair smelled absolutely disgusting, so I decided it was the *perfect* opportunity to truly test the products. Not only is my hair smelling completely smoke-free now, it's also so ridiculously soft. I haven't felt this way about a product since Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong...and honestly, I think I like this better! We'll see how it fares on my 100% natural hair after I take my extensions out.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG -- _I am *in love*_!! The Garnier products are amazing! I was going to wash my hair "just because" (in order to test the products out), but I ended up in a car with a smoker tonight, so my hair smelled absolutely disgusting, so I decided it was the *perfect* opportunity to truly test the products. Not only is my hair smelling completely smoke-free now, it's also so ridiculously soft. I haven't felt this way about a product since Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong...and honestly, I think I like this better! We'll see how it fares on my 100% natural hair after I take my extensions out.


 Thats good to hear!  Makes me want to try it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats good to hear!  Makes me want to try it.


 You definitely should!!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 12, 2013)

I just signed up for this. I completed all the surveys that I saw, but now I'm not so sure what to do. It's a little confusing to me how the site works, especially regarding how much social media is factored in. Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## JessP (Mar 12, 2013)

> I just signed up for this. I completed all the surveys that I saw, but now I'm not so sure what to do. It's a little confusing to me how the site works, especially regarding how much social media is factored in. Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky.


Once you've completed the surveys there's not much to do until you get into a campaign - that's when you'll "buzz" about the product you're trying via social media, blogs, and reviews written on BzzAgent. Each campaign page really spells out what kinds of activities you can choose to do, and some you can do right from the campaign page itself e.g. tweet, Facebook post, etc. Hope you get into a one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once you've completed the surveys there's not much to do until you get into a campaign - that's when you'll "buzz" about the product you're trying via social media, blogs, and reviews written on BzzAgent. Each campaign page really spells out what kinds of activities you can choose to do, and some you can do right from the campaign page itself e.g. tweet, Facebook post, etc. Hope you get into a one soon!


 That makes a lot more sense than the way they describe it on the website. Thank you!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

I just logged into my account, and have a million surveys. I haven't logged in in a couple of days, and there's gotta be about 2 dozen!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into my account, and have a million surveys. I haven't logged in in a couple of days, and there's gotta be about 2 dozen!


 darn i have none!! wahhhh!!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 12, 2013)

None here. Blah!!! I want more campaigns to do!!! Only had one so far.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2013)

I had 4 new surveys, 3 on hair and one on coffee. 

They are just the short ones though, so I assume they are checking to see if anything has changed lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 4 new surveys, 3 on hair and one on coffee.
> 
> They are just the short ones though, so I assume they are checking to see if anything has changed lol.


 Probably.

Lots of mine were those 1-2 question ones, but I had at least 3-4 that were the longer ones.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh also, I've only ever used mypoints for the points from bzzagent and have been doing so for a little more than a year and finally got my first reward...a $10 gift card to panera. Nothing huge, but its a nice little treat since I got it for reviewing things that I got for free.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

No surveys at all for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy lots of surveys are up for me!


----------



## CaWo (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got signed up for the Vaseline lotion testing last night!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Still no surveys or campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no surveys or campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me either, I'm kind of bummed.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 12, 2013)

They approved one activity for me today and my score went from 5.9 to 6.7!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They approved one activity for me today and my score went from 5.9 to 6.7!


 yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They approved one activity for me today and my score went from 5.9 to 6.7!


 Lucky! I've completed maybe 10+ activities that have been accepted and did all my surveys and my score hasn't budged from a 7.9 in MONTHS. Anyone think I should email them about it or is there a system to this madness? And when I do my reviews, I do nice, long, in depth, honest, and grammatically correct ones i.e. I spent a lot of time on them, only for my score to never move up!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

My score has never moved past a low 8, missed bzzing about one campaign and my score has dropped a whole point..oops!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

No surveys or campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

In the past 2 days, I've had 4 campaign activities accepted, and my BzzScore hasn't budged. What gives?


----------



## feemia (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the past 2 days, I've had 4 campaign activities accepted, and my BzzScore hasn't budged. What gives?


 I've been wondering that as well.  When I completed my first couple of activities my score jumped from 5.9 to 6.3.  I've completed at least a dozen activities in the past several weeks and my score has never moved above 6.3.

I wonder if people with blogs get higher scores, even though bzzagent's website says to complete as FEW activities as you need to get the word out.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wondering that as well.  When I completed my first couple of activities my score jumped from 5.9 to 6.3.  I've completed at least a dozen activities in the past several weeks and my score has never moved above 6.3.
> 
> I wonder if people with blogs get higher scores, even though bzzagent's website says to complete as FEW activities as you need to get the word out.


 I don't know. I have a blog just for BzzAgent. I also have a very high score (9.5)...but it seems that no matter what I do it won't go above that. I'll see what happens when I do a blog post about the Garnier Hydra Recharge. I haven't done that yet.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 14, 2013)

I almost did too--I've been super lazy about bzz'ing, I wait until the last minute now lol



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My score has never moved past a low 8, missed bzzing about one campaign and my score has dropped a whole point..oops!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 14, 2013)

So I got my first campaign. The lotion one. Excited!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

Just got into the Children's Claritin!  Man, they hate me for the beauty campaigns anymore.... Wondering if I aged myself out of them when I turned 30.  Boooooo.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

I hope that isn't the case or I will never get anything good! The funny thing is, I never wore makeup or used much skincare UNTIL I turned 30. Now I am a makeup and skincare addict. Yes, I'm a mom and like the oatmeal and other things they offer... but I could give them good info on the makeup and skincare too!!!


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a dumb question regarding blogging for bzzagent.... when you copy and paste the link that they provide to your blog post, is it supposed to go somewhere or be a picture or something?  When I put it on my blog, it just goes to a page that says 404 and there isn't an image or anything.  Sorry to be dumb, but this is new to me.  Thanks


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a dumb question regarding blogging for bzzagent.... when you copy and paste the link that they provide to your blog post, is it supposed to go somewhere or be a picture or something?  When I put it on my blog, it just goes to a page that says 404 and there isn't an image or anything.  Sorry to be dumb, but this is new to me.  Thanks


 It always does that to me, so I just right-click and copy the image URL directly from the image and then paste _that_ into my blog post.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a dumb question regarding blogging for bzzagent.... when you copy and paste the link that they provide to your blog post, is it supposed to go somewhere or be a picture or something?  When I put it on my blog, it just goes to a page that says 404 and there isn't an image or anything.  Sorry to be dumb, but this is new to me.  Thanks


 you have to copy it on the HTML not on compose, if you use blogger, it's a clickable picture if you do it right ^^ just put it on the top of your post before you start writing it. Just go to the html option and copy it, then go to compose and start writing after the image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this makes sense, both my glade and schick posts have the clickable picture


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, thank you!  I get it now and it worked!  I knew I was doing something wrong, but I just couldn't figure out what. 



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you have to copy it on the HTML not on compose, if you use blogger, it's a clickable picture if you do it right ^^ just put it on the top of your post before you start writing it. Just go to the html option and copy it, then go to compose and start writing after the image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this makes sense, both my glade and schick posts have the clickable picture


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

> I hope that isn't the case or I will never get anything good! The funny thing is, I never wore makeup or used much skincare UNTIL I turned 30. Now I am a makeup and skincare addict. Yes, I'm a mom and like the oatmeal and other things they offer... but I could give them good info on the makeup and skincare too!!!


 I've been a BzzAgent for over 4 years now and I would always get the Beauty Campaingns for makeup and hair stuff. Since I turned 30, nada. I get air fresheners and chocolate milk and medicine, but no makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a BzzAgent for over 4 years now and I would always get the Beauty Campaingns for makeup and hair stuff. Since I turned 30, nada. I get air fresheners and chocolate milk and medicine, but no makeup
> 
> ...


 Oh my, I never thought about it! I just went and checked the Garnier campaign and all of the pictures I've seen so far were from young girls. 

I'm going to be 30 next year, hopefully they don't stop sending me the beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

Just realized my cousin does bzzagent. She got garnier, and also the hair dye. She said she has 6 going right now. She is 31...


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm almost 34 and I got the Garnier campaign.  I had 6 campaigns going at once, but Garnier is the only beauty related one that I've ever gotten.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2013)

I am 35 and have gotten makeup. I got the Covergirl and Olay, Garnier Dry Oil, Neutrogena hand cream, I can remember if anything else. I also got the Claritin today.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok so it's not age. For me, I am new so that's it I guess. I will just put great effort into alli receive and wish for more!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

Yay!  There is hope!  Maybe I'll get another makeup campaign... someday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, thank you!  I get it now and it worked!  I knew I was doing something wrong, but I just couldn't figure out what.


 You're welcome ^^ Glad I could help XD


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm 33 and got Garnier and Neutrogena! There is hope!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 14, 2013)

Just got in the Simple campaign!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

So do they just email you when you get in? Out of nowhere?


----------



## Annelle (Mar 14, 2013)

You have to keep on top of the surveys on the site itself, but when you get an invite, usually they'll send you an invitation via e-mail.  If you accept in time, you'll get in the campaign. If you wait too long to accept, the campaign may fill up, leaving you out of luck.

For a majority of the campaigns, you have to be selected to be invited.  A handful of the campaigns seem to be sent to everybody regardless (The Live Below the Line they've had every year for a bit)


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

I log on daily to check for surveys and check email every few hours. Guess I just gotta wait!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got into the new Garnier BB cream campaign! I waffled about accepting it or not based on my pretty bad experience with one of their products for dark spots, but then I decided to just do it, especially since there are probably less ingredients in a BB cream for me to react to.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got into a campaign for Pure Madness Chocolate. The kit comes with:

    â€¢    One Pure Madness Chocolate bar in either Smoky Almond &amp; Milk
         Chocolate, Hawaiian, or Espresso
    â€¢    A 9-piece collection of milk &amp; dark chocolate Pure Madness Truffles
    â€¢    Discount cards to pass along to friends for a little indulgence

Sounds good!

Has anyone actually gotten the bra from the Playtex campaign yet?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 15, 2013)

I got into the BB cream campaign.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 15, 2013)

No BB invite for me. Kinda bummed


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No BB invite for me. Kinda bummed


 Aww. That's too bad.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 15, 2013)

Got the BB cream invite!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 15, 2013)

just saw that one, crossing my fingers to get in! haven't been invited to a campaign in like over a month though



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a campaign for Pure Madness Chocolate.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a campaign for Pure Madness Chocolate. The kit comes with:
> 
> ...


 all that sounds tasty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

no campaigns or surveys for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I got into the BB Campaign! Excited to test it out


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a campaign for Pure Madness Chocolate. The kit comes with:
> 
> ...


 OMG and I thought I was excited about the BB invite! I would freak for this hehe


----------



## PineappleChick (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got into the BB cream campaign also. I used the original one in the past and with my oily skin, it didn't work out for me. I hope this one is a better match for me!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

I just joined Bzzagent, so I didn't expect to get any campaigns for awhile. I did just get in the Lysol Touch of Foam soap campaign though. It's a start!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Bzzagent, so I didn't expect to get any campaigns for awhile. I did just get in the Lysol Touch of Foam soap campaign though. It's a start!


 Ooohh...I wanted that one! #OCD, LOL (but I really do have it)


----------



## classybroad (Mar 15, 2013)

I got the garnier hydra recharge hair campaign and was really impressed at how nicely the conditioner detangled my knotty damaged hair. Now I got selected for the chocolate campaign yay! Being a bzz agent rocks!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just got the bb cream campaign!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no campaigns or surveys for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same. Bzz has hated me lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 15, 2013)

Still nothi here. Oatmeal ends soon and that's all I got. Blah!!


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 15, 2013)

If i picked the wrong shade for the bb campaign and email them about it, will they be able to change it for me?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same. Bzz has hated me lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *sigh* hope we get campaigns soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Totem (Mar 16, 2013)

Got in the Belgian chocolate campaign too! I looked at their website and their stuff is pricey. Looks like they just launched the company.

ETA: Did a dog food and gardening survey.


----------



## classybroad (Mar 16, 2013)

They have a chocolate of the month club that is almost $700 a year. Crazy!


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 16, 2013)

Check your accounts ladies. I just signed in and had a boatload of surveys!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 16, 2013)

> Check your accounts ladies. I just signed in and had a boatload of surveys!


 Have you not signed into the site lately though? Because I haven't had any surveys in weeks.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check your accounts ladies. I just signed in and had a boatload of surveys!


 Nothing new for me today...I'm so sad not to get chocolate. I'm pretty new though, so maybe you have to have a certain score.


----------



## page5 (Mar 16, 2013)

I want the chocolate!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 16, 2013)

No new surveys here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Check your accounts ladies. I just signed in and had a boatload of surveys!


 I have none...but I had a ton earlier this week.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 16, 2013)

No new surveys, no campaigns and I have a 9.5


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 16, 2013)

hehe I wonder what sort of survey you ladies filled out to qualify for the Pure Madness campaign--"do you like chocolate, yes or no?"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 16, 2013)

No new campaigns for me...I did get the Playtex bra in the mail today! It's a nude colored balconette, hope I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

No surveys,no campaigns, 8.4 score


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new campaigns for me...I did get the Playtex bra in the mail today! It's a nude colored balconette, hope I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice one! Hope it works out for you! I wanted that campaign because I've really been needing new bras, but oh well. I'm in love with the bras I just recently got, so it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 16, 2013)

No new surveys for me today. Do you guys incorporate reviews for non-beauty products into your beauty blogs somehow for these campaigns? I don't think I could feel right doing that. I could probably use my main youtube channel though to upload a video.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 16, 2013)

The bra is amazing! I'm very petite with a very large chest and it makes me look more proportional. It's also very comfortable


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bra is amazing! I'm very petite with a very large chest and it makes me look more proportional. It's also very comfortable


 Good to hear! Especially since I'm pretty small and am a large C/small-ish D cup! What's the style number so I can check it out some more? I'm still in need of some more bras since I currently only have 2 that actually fit!


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 16, 2013)

That's odd y'all! I do sign in at least once a day! So maybe they were just stuck somewhere lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 16, 2013)

> No new surveys for me today. Do you guys incorporate reviews for non-beauty products into your beauty blogs somehow for these campaigns? I don't think I could feel right doing that. I could probably use my main youtube channel though to upload a video.Â


I don't have a beauty blog. More of a mom blog. I don't want to be tied down to just beauty reviews. So I will slip in a review on toys or oatmeal or Advil for children with no guilt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am right in between a C and D cup, and I chose the D for this one...and find the cups just a bit big! So if you try it, maybe try the C? It is pretty comfy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know about style number, but it's the Playtex Secrets line (a new line) and the style is Balconette...has "sexy fit" on the label.


 
I'll definitely look into it!! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want the chocolate!


 Me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new surveys for me today. Do you guys incorporate reviews for non-beauty products into your beauty blogs somehow for these campaigns? I don't think I could feel right doing that. I could probably use my main youtube channel though to upload a video.


 Not usually, unless it's something I really like enough to do a post on.

You don't have to do every listed activity, though! Just a few per campaign!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the bra a lot but $32 for bra is just to far out of my comfort zone. Also, I found a new use for the dry oil they sent out. If you use it after painting your nails the polish on your skin comes right off if you're a messy artist!


----------



## laelene (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got in the Simple campaign!


Ah I'm so jealous! I wanted to get into that one. Hope you like it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the bra a lot but $32 for bra is just to far out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Also, I found a new use for the dry oil they sent out. If you use it after painting your nails the polish on your skin comes right off if you're a messy artist!


 Eesh! That's expensive for a bra! You can get it online though for abut $20. That's still a little steep for me, but it's something I would do if I really liked it.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Eesh! That's expensive for a bra! You can get it online though for abut $20. That's still a little steep for me, but it's something I would do if I really liked it.


Hm.

The bra that I got from bzz had a price tag of $37 on it, I didn't even think to look online!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't really consider $37 to be outrageous for a good bra. Most of mine are Wacoal and Le Mystere, and are way more than that. If there's one thing you don't want to skimp on it's a bra.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 17, 2013)

Considering most of my bras are from Wal-Mart, Target, and K-Mart for $10. $37 is pretty expensive for a bra when I've had no issues with the ones I have.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really consider $37 to be outrageous for a good bra. Most of mine are Wacoal and Le Mystere, and are way more than that. If there's one thing you don't want to skimp on it's a bra.


 Agree, most of my bras are from Victoria Secret and cost way more than that. But they last me for years and the quality is great. I'd def pay 37 for a good bra.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hm.
> ...


 
I always look online! 



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Considering most of my bras are from Wal-Mart, Target, and K-Mart for $10. $37 is pretty expensive for a bra when I've had no issues with the ones I have.


 
I usually get my bras from Kohl's or TJ Maxx. Always on sale at Kohl's, and for $10 or less from TJ Maxx. And they're really good quality too.



> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agree, most of my bras are from Victoria Secret and cost way more than that. But they last me for years and the quality is great. I'd def pay 37 for a good bra.


 
I think VS is way overpriced for what it is. Honestly, none of their bras are worth the amount they cost. Yes, they're good and nice and all, but  if I buy a bra from there, you can be sure it's during the semi-annual sale when I can get it for $15!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 17, 2013)

I just moved from 7.3 to 7.5. Yippee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if Bzzagent will correct a mistake you made? Say like a size or shade for a campaign before they ship them out to you, if you email them about it?


----------



## Totem (Mar 17, 2013)

You can try but I think someone asked in the past and it was too late.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried, didnt work thanks


----------



## Jane725 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got invited to the Garnier BB cream campaign! I'm excited, I just signed up last week and wasn't expecting to get anything I was super interested in, so I signed up for the Lysol soap campaign just to have something to review.  I've heard awesome things about the BB cream so my hopes are high.


----------



## zorabell (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got invited to the Garnier BB cream campaign! I'm excited, I just signed up last week and wasn't expecting to get anything I was super interested in, so I signed up for the Lysol soap campaign just to have something to review.  I've heard awesome things about the BB cream so my hopes are high.


I just got the BB Cream invite! I am so excited because this is my first makeup campaign.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in the Garnier BB Cream club! I'm so freaking excited! Gosh, this is MUCH easier than qualifying for a L'oreal consumer test, isn't it?


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 18, 2013)

Still no invites for anything


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no invites for anything


 Same here D:


----------



## mermuse (Mar 18, 2013)

I got into the Garnier BB cream one earlier today too.  This one is targeted towards oily skin, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Garnier BB Cream club! I'm so freaking excited! Gosh, this is MUCH easier than qualifying for a L'oreal consumer test, isn't it?


 Yes! That's why I left that crap.  It was too frustrating.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! That's why I left that crap.  It was too frustrating.


 I agree, but I never get emails from them or anything, so I still do the surveys when they're up. If I got annoying emails, I probably would have left a long time ago. I honestly never expected to get a product so fast on here. My Bzz rating thing is only at a 3.5 since I just started. The other thing is that I know this product is targeted toward oily-skinned me, so it's not like with L'oreal getting mystery products. 

I keep seeing that chocolate campaign and wondering what luck would get me into that. Are you kidding me? I'll test chocolate out for the rest of my life.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, but I never get emails from them or anything, so I still do the surveys when they're up. If I got annoying emails, I probably would have left a long time ago. I honestly never expected to get a product so fast on here. My Bzz rating thing is only at a 3.5 since I just started. The other thing is that I know this product is targeted toward oily-skinned me, so it's not like with L'oreal getting mystery products.
> ...


 Yeah I would too, lol.  I didn't click on the link for that campaign but they look like cake pops.  I wanna know how to get into that, lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that lately Bzz activity has taken forever to be approved?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I would too, lol.  I didn't click on the link for that campaign but they look like cake pops.  I wanna know how to get into that, lol


 I think they are truffles and I NEED to get into it. WHATS UP WITH THIS BZZAGENT? I'm a prime target for testing chocolate.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that lately Bzz activity has taken forever to be approved?


 Yes...seems to be taking several days.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that lately Bzz activity has taken forever to be approved?


 I actually sent them a message about it, they responded and said it can take up to ten business days. I was just worried my submit button wasn't working, lol!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually sent them a message about it, they responded and said it can take up to ten business days. I was just worried my submit button wasn't working, lol!


 It's been much slower than usual though. Not sure why.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's been much slower than usual though. Not sure why.


 I think it started after they changed the way bzzscores are calculated. I think they are reading things more closely rather than just giving credit.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it started after they changed the way bzzscores are calculated. I think they are reading things more closely rather than just giving credit.


 
When was that? Because I've only been on BzzAgent for a couple of months. (Since November, I think).


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> When was that? Because I've only been on BzzAgent for a couple of months. (Since November, I think).


 I think November was actually when it started lol. I got the email about it on 11/13.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think November was actually when it started lol. I got the email about it on 11/13.


 
Then it's definitely not that...because back in the first month or two my activities were accepted within just a few days, and now it's usually at least a week, if not more!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's definitely not that...because back in the first month or two my activities were accepted within just a few days, and now it's usually at least a week, if not more!


 I wish I knew when I'd completed my activities before then because I feel like they were approved almost immediately. I'm thinking its a backlog due to the extensive monitoring with the new scores. Like when they first started using them, they were still quick because there weren't as many that needed closely combed but now they've fell behind and its taking longer. Idk I'm just guessing. Or someone got fired.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I knew when I'd completed my activities before then because I feel like they were approved almost immediately. I'm thinking its a backlog due to the extensive monitoring with the new scores. Like when they first started using them, they were still quick because there weren't as many that needed closely combed but now they've fell behind and its taking longer. Idk I'm just guessing. Or someone got fired.


 
Actually...I remember not that long ago that they posted on Facebook about the job of reviewing campaign activity...they were looking for someone. So you might have something there!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 19, 2013)

Well they for sure look at your activities close. I had a few not get approved. Honest mistakes on my part due to it being my first campaign and I wasn't 100% sure what I was doing. Hoping that my next one is much better now that I have a better idea what they are looking for. I saw someone post about writing on their blog and posting it to bzzagent. I didn't see the option to do that. Am I missing something?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they for sure look at your activities close. I had a few not get approved. Honest mistakes on my part due to it being my first campaign and I wasn't 100% sure what I was doing. Hoping that my next one is much better now that I have a better idea what they are looking for. I saw someone post about writing on their blog and posting it to bzzagent. I didn't see the option to do that. Am I missing something?


 It depends on the campaign. I'm not sure why some have it as a campaign option and some don't.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh ok! I did everything listed. I got up to a 6.3... so not terrible for my first. Just hoping for a second one. I'm surprised I didn't get in on Simple, or the lotion one since I have dry, sensitive skin. The BB cream is obviously a no since I am not oily. As much as I'd love the chocolate, I think I answered a question somewhere on here stating that I am a diabetic so I'm sure they won't send me that? Not sure. We will see what I get next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok! I did everything listed. I got up to a 6.3... so not terrible for my first. Just hoping for a second one. I'm surprised I didn't get in on Simple, or the lotion one since I have dry, sensitive skin. The BB cream is obviously a no since I am not oily. As much as I'd love the chocolate, I think I answered a question somewhere on here stating that I am a diabetic so I'm sure they won't send me that? Not sure. We will see what I get next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
That's really awesome for your first! I'm sure you'll get more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm on my 6th campaign with the BB cream one, and I've only been a BzzAgent since November!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 19, 2013)

Regarding the time it takes to approve activity- they had posted on Facebook about a month ago asking people to send in applications for "Com Dev" positions, to basically be the people who grade the campaign activity. I haven't heard another mention of it, but they seem to be in the process of fixing this issue.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

Ooh! I just got in on the Lysol hand soap campaign! I have mixed feelings about it, though, because of the anti-bacterial part of it. I want to get into a campaign and raise my score, though, so I'll take it.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 21, 2013)

Same, I'm just doing this for the score because I already have another brand of hand soap that I adore and probably wouldn't switch from.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

still nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 21, 2013)

Me either...



> still nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either. Been a long time since I had no campaigns.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 21, 2013)

It's been over a year since I've gotten an invite for anything. I keep up with my surveys, too. My mother on the other hand...she's already had two this year.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been over a year since I've gotten an invite for anything. I keep up with my surveys, too. My mother on the other hand...she's already had two this year.


 Mee too! Does being connected on facebook have anything to do with it? I do not have a facebook account and was wondering if that is the reason.


----------



## page5 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just checked my acct and there were two mypoints on my page waiting for my approval. I didn't receive the usual email letting me know my reviews had been approved.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2013)

Is anyone else in on the Children's Claritin Chewables campaign?  I'm so used to seeing "Facebook! Twitter! Blog! 18 different campaign activities!", but this one just has a space for BzzReports... Is my campaign page messed up, or are they doing this one old-school?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

No surveys or invites for me.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my Simple kit in the mail today! It contains: Radiance Cleansing Wipes Protecting Light Moisturizer Oil Balancing Cleansing Wipes Eye Makeup Remover Pads Super excited. Last time I tried Simple I broke out into really bad cystic acne (uncertain if it were those exactly since I didn't have a cleansing routine then) but I hear amazing things about the brand.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Is anyone else in on the Children's Claritin Chewables campaign? Â I'm so used to seeing "Facebook! Twitter! Blog! 18 different campaign activities!", but this one just has a space for BzzReports... Is my campaign page messed up, or are they doing this one old-school?


 Mine is the same. Seems like the quaker one was the same until my box arrived then the activities updated.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 22, 2013)

The Claritin does just have one spot to fill out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same. Seems like the quaker one was the same until my box arrived then the activities updated.





> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Claritin does just have one spot to fill out.


 Thank you!  I was hoping I wasn't crazy... 




  (Who am I kidding...)  At least now I know I'm not the only one with a sparse campaign page!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my Simple kit in the mail today! It contains:
> 
> Radiance Cleansing Wipes
> ...


 Wow. I'm waiting for my Garnier BB Cream to be shipped. I'm assuming it's only that in the kit, but it's crazy how much they send out in other kits. Really cool.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 22, 2013)

Got a bunch of surveys today. Least something is happening lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm waiting for my Garnier BB Cream to be shipped. I'm assuming it's only that in the kit, but it's crazy how much they send out in other kits. Really cool.


 
Same here. Hopefully it comes by Wednesday because if it doesn't, I'm going to have the same problem as with the Garnier Hydra Recharge campaign and be at home when it comes and have to wait to try it! 

I had 1 survey on my account. It was about fitness.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 22, 2013)

> Same here that was the only one I had Same here. Hopefully it comes by Wednesday because if it doesn't, I'm going to have the same problem as with the Garnier Hydra Recharge campaign and be at home when it comes and have to wait to try it!Â  I had 1 survey on my account. It was about fitness.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I had the fitness survey too.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 22, 2013)

I got into the Lysol campaign today


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine still says "shipping soon." I wish they'd send it already. 

I got that fitness survey, too. I have a Garfield the cat view of exercise, so that one wasn't very appealing to me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine still says "shipping soon." I wish they'd send it already.
> ...


 
Lol. I take a Pilates class 3x a week. Easiest 3 credits ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But even before that, I usually did Zumba around 2x a week and/or went to the gym. I like being active.


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Bzzagent hates me lately!  I have a 8.6 and haven't got anything since quaker.  Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 22, 2013)

I wonder what product the fitness survey would provide? Nothing I've gotten from Bzzagent has been high-value, at most like $10, so I can't imagine they'd provide workout apparel or shoes. I could see some sort of home-fitness instructional videos or something lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

I went from 8.4 to 8.3 D:


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went from 8.4 to 8.3 D:


 You probably have surveys. When my account dips like that, it's just because of new surveys, and as soon as I complete them, my score goes back up.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 23, 2013)

Did anyone else find the Playtex bra wildly uncomfortable? Three days later and I have weird little brush burn patches on my shoulders and back. I must have sizing issues


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You probably have surveys. When my account dips like that, it's just because of new surveys, and as soon as I complete them, my score goes back up.


 You're right XD lol I just checked again and I completed a survey yesterday XD


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone know how long it takes them to send your Bzz Kit out after you get into a campaign? I'm getting antsy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes them to send your Bzz Kit out after you get into a campaign? I'm getting antsy.


 It depends. Usually within 2 weeks though.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It depends. Usually within 2 weeks though.


 Okay, thanks!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

I've waited up to a month on mine before. They can take a while to ship, sometimes.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 25, 2013)

No surveys and no invites for me. My score went down a full point and there is nothing I can do to bring it up. Oh BuzzAgent, what did I do to cause you to forsake me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mee too! Does being connected on facebook have anything to do with it? I do not have a facebook account and was wondering if that is the reason.


 I dunno...mine is connected to my Facebook account.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No surveys and no invites for me. My score went down a full point and there is nothing I can do to bring it up. Oh BuzzAgent, what did I do to cause you to forsake me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe the surveys are coming. I had a big drop, then a bunch of surveys appeared 2-3 days later and it went back up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No surveys and no invites for me. My score went down a full point and there is nothing I can do to bring it up. Oh BuzzAgent, what did I do to cause you to forsake me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I went down .3 for no apparent reason...sigh...


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 25, 2013)

I



> I went down .3 for no apparent reason...sigh...


 I just went up 3.7 just did one campaign. Kind of startled me


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm steady at 7.3 for a week now. It went up out of nowhere or at least I got no emails that reviews had been approved.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm steady at 7.3 for a week now. It went up out of nowhere or at least I got no emails that reviews had been approved.


 And my score won't budge even though I've gotten a bunch of activities approved...


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

> And my score won't budge even though I've gotten a bunch of activities approved...


 I think it could be back logged. I had a bunch of activities approved a few weeks back and my score didn't budge then one day I checked and it went up from 6.3 or 6.4.


----------



## classybroad (Mar 25, 2013)

My chocolates came today and they are pretty tasty! But very expensive. Don't know if I would buy at that price point.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a review I submitted last week and it was approved with in 3 days.  It was also a review that was submitted the day the campaign closed so maybe those they do first vs. ones that the campaign is still going.  It was the fastest I remember them approving feedback.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it could be back logged. I had a bunch of activities approved a few weeks back and my score didn't budge then one day I checked and it went up from 6.3 or 6.4.


 I don't think that's it. My score hasn't moved in about a month.


----------



## Totem (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My chocolates came today and they are pretty tasty! But very expensive. Don't know if I would buy at that price point.


What was the discount on the coupons?


----------



## Totem (Mar 25, 2013)

They also hired a bunch of 'dev coms' or reviewers a few weeks ago. It  shows. I bet a million people applied.


----------



## JessP (Mar 25, 2013)

I posted 3 bzz campaign reviews today and they were all approved within 3 hours! They must have put the new guys to work real quick lol


----------



## classybroad (Mar 25, 2013)

> What was the discount on the coupons?


 It was 5 15% off codes do you want one?


----------



## ledfordica (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I posted 3 bzz campaign reviews today and they were all approved within 3 hours! They must have put the new guys to work real quick lol


I posted mine 10 minutes ago and it got approved. My score jump up 2 points as well.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2013)

My activities from last night and today were approved super fast. Still though, my score won't budge. Does anyone have above a 9.5? No matter what, my score won't go past that...


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long does it usually take to get a campaign? I signed up about a week ago and have kept up with all surveys but nothing yet.


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long does it usually take to get a campaign? I signed up about a week ago and have kept up with all surveys but nothing yet.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How long does it usually take to get a campaign? I signed up about a week ago and have kept up with all surveys but nothing yet.


 
Totally depends on what campaigns they have at the time/coming up. I got my first one within about a month of joining, and have been getting them fairly consistently since (~1 a month).


----------



## sbeam36 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks! Hopefully i will get one soon. Do they email you or does it come up when you log in?



> Totally depends on what campaigns they have at the time/coming up. I got my first one within about a month of joining, and have been getting them fairly consistently since (~1 a month).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awesome thanks! Hopefully i will get one soon. Do they email you or does it come up when you log in?


 I've always gotten an email indicating a new campaign.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My activities from last night and today were approved super fast. Still though, my score won't budge. Does anyone have above a 9.5? No matter what, my score won't go past that...


 My score has been a 7.9 for months and I have gotten many (10+) activities approved, the last two being well written since I put a lot of time into them and were approved as "Exceptional"... Not sure how they compute BzzScores for some of us.


----------



## feemia (Mar 26, 2013)

I just sent them an email asking what I need to do to raise my score.  When I completed my very first activity in January my score jumped to 6.3.  I've completed 16 activities since then and it hasn't changed.  

Hoping for some useful information, but I'll probably just get a standard response.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent them an email asking what I need to do to raise my score.  When I completed my very first activity in January my score jumped to 6.3.  I've completed 16 activities since then and it hasn't changed.
> 
> Hoping for some useful information, but I'll probably just get a standard response.


Mine seems to stay at 7.2, and I haven't completed as many activities as you (at least, I don't think I have).  It did drop to 6.9 and when I did a few activities it went back up to 7.2.


----------



## Linabunnie (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My score has been a 7.9 for months and I have gotten many (10+) activities approved, the last two being well written since I put a lot of time into them and were approved as "Exceptional"... Not sure how they compute BzzScores for some of us.


 If I remember correctly they changed the way our score is earned. They are rating by friends interaction on fb or twitter as well as our activity submitted. My score has been at 8.6 for about 5 months now and will not budge no matter what I do.


----------



## Totem (Mar 26, 2013)

@classybroad Thanks but I'm also in the campaign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I receive my box by Easter. Seems like it would be kind of tricky sending out chocolate during the warmer Spring/Summer months.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok so I did another review for Quaker and finally got an Excellent. My score went from 6.3 to 6.6 so that was great. Then I did one where you talk about who you told about quaker etc... and I talked about running into someone in the grocery store who overheard me asking an associate for the oatmeal (I couldn't find it... and I want more!) and we ended up talking about how great it is for a no sugar added food bla bla bla. I wrote that just as nice and thought out as the first review but only got a Good score. My score didn't go up again. I was hoping it would at least go up a little... so I am wondering if "good" really does much at all for you. I need to get another picture of my son with the oatmeal and then I will be finished with this one. Hoping to finish with at least a 6.9.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

*sigh* still no surveys for meh D:


----------



## lovepink (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a dog food one. 



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* still no surveys for meh D:


----------



## feemia (Mar 28, 2013)

I got an answer to my email regarding bzz scores.

"Regarding your concern with your score not going up, there are actually quite a few factors that influence a BzzScore. While taking surveys/polls and completing activities has a great influence on your score, there are some "behind the scenes" things going on that also influence your score. Your score is based on ALL activity over the past 365 days. This includes the *number of campaigns* you are in, *activities completed*, *polls/surveys completed*, *engaging friends on Facebook and Twitter*, etc. At any given point your score can drop if a campaign drops off (if it has been past 365 days since you originally joined that campaign) if you have surveys to complete or if you did not complete activities for a campaign that has recently concluded.


```
[B]Your score can only increase so much by completing campaign activities and will not continue to rise if you keep submitting more of them.[/B] Also, be very careful what you submit...the quality of your activities, whether you disclose your BzzAgent status, etc. can also affect your score. Please note, your score will constantly fluctuate, but if you login on a regular basis, continue to take all the surveys that we give you and you participate in all campaign activities, your score should remain good. :-) Hope that helps. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns! Best Regards,"
```


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an answer to my email regarding bzz scores.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...interesting! My score is good, but hasn't moved more than a tenth of a point when I have surveys that have just been posted and aren't complete, even though I've completed tons of activities. I usually do them all for every campaign I'm in!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got the BB cream! It's big, 2.0 ounces. I really wish I hadn't just put on makeup before I checked my mailbox!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got the BB cream! It's big, 2.0 ounces. I really wish I hadn't just put on makeup before I checked my mailbox!!!


 Wow! That is big! It hasn't come for me yet, but hopefully it'll be at school when I get back from break!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got the BB cream! It's big, 2.0 ounces. I really wish I hadn't just put on makeup before I checked my mailbox!!!


 Cant wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 28, 2013)

I called Playtex customer service about the crummy experience I had with their bra (it chafed terribly where the strap met the band and left me with welts).  They are having me send it back to them and said I was probably allergic to the fabric.  I thought that was weird.  I said I didn't want to leave "bad bzz" and the girl I spoke to said "leave your honest opinion - it's good to hear anything you have to say."  I gave it a 2 star review and received an excellent grade for it.  I'm glad they value honesty.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got the BB cream! It's big, 2.0 ounces. I really wish I hadn't just put on makeup before I checked my mailbox!!!


 I went grocery shopping tonight and I saw this stuff, so I [obviously] had to take a look at it. It looks like it's gonna be *way *too light for me...even in "Deep" it's quite light!! Oh well. It's free. If it's really that light I can give it to my sister. It might be too dark for her, but who knows?


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Playtex customer service about the crummy experience I had with their bra (it chafed terribly where the strap met the band and left me with welts).  They are having me send it back to them and said I was probably allergic to the fabric.  I thought that was weird.  I said I didn't want to leave "bad bzz" and the girl I spoke to said "leave your honest opinion - it's good to hear anything you have to say."  I gave it a 2 star review and received an excellent grade for it.  I'm glad they value honesty.


 It's a shame it didn't work for you- I got one and absolutely love it.


----------



## Jane725 (Mar 29, 2013)

Got the BB cream yesterday, and was impatient to see how the coloring was, so I put it on right on top of my foundation just to see.  It was a tiiiny bit orange/dark, but will probably be perfect in a couple of months when I'm darker.  What WAS odd was I woke up with flaky cheeks - something that has never happened to me before, my skin is super oily!  At this point, I don't think I'm going to be loving this product.

I also got the Lysol soap at the same time (Vanilla Orchid) and it smells amazing though! Love it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 29, 2013)

My BB cream came today. But of course, I'm at home, and it came to school. I won't get it until Monday. Boo!


----------



## chocolatte (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello all!!

I heard about Bzz on the FFF boards so I thought I'd give it a shot!! I just subscribed today and filled out all the surveys I could.  How long will it take for me to get involved in the Bzzcampaign and start receiving samples? Thanks!!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB cream came today. But of course, I'm at home, and it came to school. I won't get it until Monday. Boo!





> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the BB cream yesterday, and was impatient to see how the coloring was, so I put it on right on top of my foundation just to see.  It was a tiiiny bit orange/dark, but will probably be perfect in a couple of months when I'm darker.  What WAS odd was I woke up with flaky cheeks - something that has never happened to me before, my skin is super oily!  At this point, I don't think I'm going to be loving this product.
> 
> I also got the Lysol soap at the same time (Vanilla Orchid) and it smells amazing though! Love it.


 What the junk? Mine still says "shipping soon" on the status thingy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane725 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What the junk? Mine still says "shipping soon" on the status thingy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

My BB cream still says "shipping soon," but I got it yesterday anyway.  It may be in your hands soon!




  Though the soap said it shipped 3/22, and I didn't get it until 3/28... not sure  their shipping statuses are very reliable!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, okay. I didn't get it today, but now I'm not as worried. I've broken out something fierce as of late, so I've been trying to avoid putting on face makeup (and having anyone see my ugly mug) anyway. Thank you!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

For people that got the Garnier dry oil did you ever find a good use for it? I used one spritz earlier and mixed it in with my leave in conditioner only on my ends. My ends are greasy as can be. I hate to toss the bottle with it being so full but I just can't make the stuff work whatsoever.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For people that got the Garnier dry oil did you ever find a good use for it?
> 
> I used one spritz earlier and mixed it in with my leave in conditioner only on my ends. My ends are greasy as can be.
> ...


 Oh god I hate it so much lol. It didn't do anything for my hair except make it smell so strong that I thought I was going to die of embarrassment. That smell wouldn't disippate at all. I have no good use for it...and I've already tossed it lol


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

It works well for removing nail polish on skin but it is so greasy I can't handle it.


----------



## angiepang1e (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For people that got the Garnier dry oil did you ever find a good use for it?
> 
> I used one spritz earlier and mixed it in with my leave in conditioner only on my ends. My ends are greasy as can be.
> ...


 YES! I have been using it after my shower! It's SO good ;]  I dry my body and spritz this on all over and lather it or massage it into my skin... After blow drying my hair, the oil sinks into my skin and any excess-- I just towel dry it off.  The scent dissipates and its not as strong.  I haven't used it on my face or hair since I think it'll make it super greasy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine says that too, but I haven't ordered anything in about a month, and have gotten those things, so it's the only thing that it could be.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been using the dry oil after bathing, too. I also shook some into a lotion to use. Definitely use small amounts in hair. My hair normally soaks up oils, but a few spritzes was too much, even for me. O_O


----------



## wadedl (Mar 30, 2013)

For hair I do one spritz into my hands and work it into the ends. I use it after my shower. It soaks in really well at that time. I do 2 or 3 spritzes per arm and 3 or 4 per leg and that is enough. A little goes a long way. On my daughters legs I can put way more though.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 30, 2013)

Still didn't get my BzzKit today. I was really looking forward to it. You know that feeling when you're expecting something good in the mail, but when you open up the mail box, all you see is one lone bill or piece of junk mail? I swear, that's one of the most deflating feelings in the world.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still didn't get my BzzKit today. I was really looking forward to it. You know that feeling when you're expecting something good in the mail, but when you open up the mail box, all you see is one lone bill or piece of junk mail? I swear, that's one of the most deflating feelings in the world.


 I hate that feeling!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my BB cream today! It looked a little dark at first but actually matches me perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually don't wear face makeup every day but I've had this dry, flaky pale patch on my face lately (the dermatologist I saw yesterday says it's probably just eczema and prescribed me hydrocortisone) and this will definitely come in handy on days when the patch is noticeably whiter than the rest of my face.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still didn't get my BzzKit today. I was really looking forward to it. You know that feeling when you're expecting something good in the mail, but when you open up the mail box, all you see is one lone bill or piece of junk mail? I swear, that's one of the most deflating feelings in the world.


 Yes! I agree. I was looking for fun stuff in the mail and all I got today was a mini postcard from my cable company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 30, 2013)

Typically on a Saturday, if someone comes up my stairs in the morning, it's usually the mailman bringing me fun stuff. I got very excited when I heard footsteps this morning, but it was just the landscaper that my landlord hired. I got no mail whatsoever. Not even junk mail. I want my hand soap, January Rising OCC lip tar, and build-a-sample-box swap box! (I'm on another forum where we're doing a sort of Secret Santa swap, but with our subscription box leftovers. It's really fun, but it's really hard not knowing when something is going to show up!)


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For people that got the Garnier dry oil did you ever find a good use for it?
> 
> I used one spritz earlier and mixed it in with my leave in conditioner only on my ends. My ends are greasy as can be.
> ...


 The only use I have for it is to spritz a few times into my bath when I am soaking with a bath bomb/bubble bath/ whatever. I can't put it directly on the skin, it did not work with my hair AT ALL, and sorry to the company but I wouldn't even imagine trying it on my face (I'm too prone to breakouts). It softens my skin while I soak and 4 spritzes in the ratio of a tub full of water doesn't get me greasy... Just be careful when draining the bathtub or getting out of it, maybe put a towel down because this stuff is slippery!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 31, 2013)

BTW, update, I am really liking the BB cream! Not sure if it's mine that settled with shipping or something, but it has a more liquid-y than cream-y consistency, which can get messy since the applicator isn't drip proof when you squeeze product out, but I don't mind.  This BB cream has great coverage on my acne skin and I have not broken out from it. It has the BEST coverage of BB creams I have tried. FYI, the creams I've tried and disliked/ just thought they were okay/ would NOT purchase again are: boscia, Dr. Jarts, skin79 pink bottled one. None of these ever went on evenly or nicely, and I got no coverage from them, so if your skin is like mine, you might end up loving this too! If all goes well and I don't break out from this at the end of the bottle (which will be a long time from now since it's huge!), I will purchase this. I like not having to wear foundation on a daily basis, and this has been the only thing to do it for me so far. 

I still wear powder over this because my skin is so oily, and my skin STILL does get oily at the end of the day, but it always gets oily no matter what mattifying/shine free/ made for oily skin products and makeup I use. I just like this because I get great coverage without piling on foundation on a daily basis. I now use this and covergirl powder in place of my foundation and covergirl powder for school and my clinical rotations (which last 13 hours a day). If I am going out somewhere special, I would stick to foundation.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't wait to get my BB cream! Tomorrow, since the package center is closed today for Easter. But I really do think that it's going to be too light, not that I'm surprised about that since brands like Garnier are not at all catered to people of color...and the black woman in the picture is lighter skinned than I am...like, she is a really light skinned black person!!

Also, when I saw it in the store though, the consistency did seem rather liquid-y, so I don't think it's just yours l0ser_dust.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get my BB cream! Tomorrow, since the package center is closed today for Easter. But I really do think that it's going to be too light, not that I'm surprised about that since brands like Garnier are not at all catered to people of color...and the black woman in the picture is lighter skinned than I am...like, she is a really light skinned black person!!
> 
> Also, when I saw it in the store though, the consistency did seem rather liquid-y, so I don't think it's just yours l0ser_dust.


 I cant wait to get mine, hopefully it will work for my skin tone.  Hope it works out for you too.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get my BB cream! Tomorrow, since the package center is closed today for Easter. But I really do think that it's going to be too light, not that I'm surprised about that since brands like Garnier are not at all catered to people of color...and the black woman in the picture is lighter skinned than I am...like, she is a really light skinned black person!!
> 
> Also, when I saw it in the store though, the consistency did seem rather liquid-y, so I don't think it's just yours l0ser_dust.


I received mine last Friday and it is unfortunately a little too dark for me but I think I can pull it off in the summer.  I have more pics on my blog but here are the better ones...


----------



## tameloy (Apr 1, 2013)

I just signed up last week and already got invited to a campaign this morning. It's for the Green Giant veggie chips. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## missnaya (Apr 1, 2013)

I just go the Green Giant Veggie Chips Campaign! Apparently it's going to include:

-A full size bag of Green Giant roasted veggie tortilla chips with zesty cheddar

-A full size bag of Green Giant multigrain sweet potato chips  with sea salt

-sample sized pouches

-coupons

I'm all about eating healthy and making healthy snack options so I'm super excited for this one!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so jealous of all these goodies I am not getting hahaha!!!


----------



## missnaya (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so jealous of all these goodies I am not getting hahaha!!!


 
don't worry, this is the first campaign I've had in a while.. I'm usually stalking this thread droooooling over all the beauty campaigns that everyone else gets!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just go the Green Giant Veggie Chips Campaign! Apparently it's going to include:
> 
> ...


 The only thing I like more than makeup is food. I would like to be in this one, haha. The only problem is that I have zero issues scarfing a whole bag of chips in one go, so maybe it's best they don't sign me up for a food campaign.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

Woohoo! Just got my BB Cream!! I had to wait for the package center to open since school is still closed today, so they have different and limited hours.

I'm happy to report that it's not actually way too light! In fact, it's pretty good! And while the coverage is much lighter than I personally like in the colder months when there's no sun (I go full coverage then because my acne spots are much more visible, and then in the summer, when I'm tanned, I go lighter)...it's quite good for a BB cream! So I don't think it's for me because when I'm tan, it will be much too light. But maybe it'll be good as a primer?


----------



## laelene (Apr 1, 2013)

> BTW, update, I am really liking the BB cream! Not sure if it's mine that settled with shipping or something, but it has a more liquid-y than cream-y consistency, which can get messy since the applicator isn't drip proof when you squeeze product out, but I don't mind. Â This BB cream has great coverage on my acne skin and I have not broken out from it. It has the BEST coverage of BB creams I have tried. FYI, the creams I've tried and disliked/ just thought they were okay/ would NOT purchase again are: boscia, Dr. Jarts, skin79 pink bottled one. None of these ever went on evenly or nicely, and I got no coverage from them, so if your skin is like mine, you might end up loving this too! If all goes well and I don't break out from this at the end of the bottle (which will be a long time from now since it's huge!), I will purchase this. I like not having to wear foundation on a daily basis, and this has been the only thing to do it for me so far.Â  I still wear powder over this because my skin is so oily, and my skin STILL does get oily at the end of the day, but it always gets oily no matter what mattifying/shine free/ made for oily skin products and makeup I use. I just like this because I get great coverage without piling on foundation on a daily basis. I now use this and covergirl powder in place of my foundation and covergirl powder for school and my clinical rotations (which last 13 hours a day). If I am going out somewhere special, I would stick to foundation.Â





> I can't wait to get my BB cream! Tomorrow, since the package center is closed today for Easter. But I really do think that it's going to be too light, not that I'm surprised about that since brands like Garnier are not at all catered to people of color...and the black woman in the picture is lighter skinned than I am...like, she is aÂ really light skinned black person!! Also, when I saw it in the store though, the consistency did seem rather liquid-y, so I don't think it's just yours l0ser_dust.


 Mine is also very liquidy - I think that's just how it is. Since that's the case, I would have preferred a pump dispenser since right now it just dribbles out and is difficult to manage. But I love the product! I never wear makeup so I like how this can replace my moisturizer and help even out my skin's appearance.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is also very liquidy - I think that's just how it is. Since that's the case, I would have preferred a pump dispenser since right now it just dribbles out and is difficult to manage. But I love the product! I never wear makeup so I like how this can replace my moisturizer and help even out my skin's appearance.


 I agree that a pump would be better!

I wear foundation every day that I leave the house (so at least 6 days a week), so this is not my product. Works nicely as a primer though! So maybe I'll replace my moisturizer and primer with this...but definitely NOT my foundation! I like full coverage, and this is not even close to that!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow!  I've never had campaign activity approved so quickly..less than 2 hours of submitting my blog post I received an email saying it had been approved and even had a note saying they were sorry to hear the BB cream wasn't a match for me..they are quick today!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 1, 2013)

Got my bb cream today! Unfortunately, it looks like it oxidizes on me and turns me pink. It's gloomy here (I swear to god, this happens EVER SINGLE TIME I get a new makeup product), so I can't quite tell. I'm going to wear it tomorrow and hope to hell I'm not walking around with a pink face.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a survey on shoes! I do have a lot of those, so maybe I will get a shoe campaign? Haha!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

I had the shoe survey too. A shoe campaign would be cool! I love shoes!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 1, 2013)

Sigh...no shoe survey for me.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

No survey for me either. I saw on their fb that there is a lot of campaigns coming in April!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh...no shoe survey for me.


check the survey page and ignore what it says on your homepage about not having surveys? Mine said I had none and when I clicked it there were TWO! One was the shoes. One was about pain. I am super excited for whatever that is.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yeah...the pain one. I got that too! And unfortunately, I experience all the kinds of pain it was about. Or maybe fortunately...?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone know any men who use bzzagent?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No survey for me either.
> 
> I saw on their fb that there is a lot of campaigns coming in April!


 No shoe survey for me either...

I am hoping that I'm eligible for a campaign in April as well!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah...the pain one. I got that too! And unfortunately, I experience all the kinds of pain it was about. Or maybe fortunately...?


 I'm going to assume its for dr. scholls again lol. Not too exciting of a campaign but I ended up loving the inserts I got last year.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to assume its for dr. scholls again lol. Not too exciting of a campaign but I ended up loving the inserts I got last year.


 That's what I was thinking it was. I'm supposed to wear orthotics...but I rarely wear shoes that they go into well or comfortably, so I generally don't.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my first campaign! It was for children's clariton though and that's not something I would use.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> check the survey page and ignore what it says on your homepage about not having surveys? Mine said I had none and when I clicked it there were TWO! One was the shoes. One was about pain. I am super excited for whatever that is.


 Nope...no surveys there either. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

I am on my feet all day. I would love some dr scholls!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> I am on my feet all day. I would love some dr scholls!


 Me, too. I work 12 hr shifts and a few years ago, picked up a pair of Nike trainers. They are unbelievably comfortable and have memory foam cushion! Before them, I always put inserts in my shoes.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

I've come discover Nike Shox are the best for long standing shifts. I go insane when I can catch them on sale for $40!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too. I work 12 hr shifts and a few years ago, picked up a pair of Nike trainers. They are unbelievably comfortable and have memory foam cushion! Before them, I always put inserts in my shoes.


 I have to wear waterproof shoes because I get soaked often, so I have Croc boots. They are decent but could really use some good cushion added to them!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

After working so long in retail, I've come to choose fashion over comfort most of the time. I've been known to wear flats for 8 hour shifts. And retail is not kind to your feet!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> I have to wear waterproof shoes because I get soaked often, so I have Croc boots. They are decent but could really use some good cushion added to them!


 I work in a hospital, so having many feet not ache is important. Now, about my back and other parts? Lol..


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

> After working so long in retail, I've come to choose fashion over comfort most of the time. I've been known to wear flats for 8 hour shifts. And retail is not kind to your feet!


 Eek! I used to work with people who'd wear nothing but Converse shoes while working retail. My feet hurt just looking at them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eek! I used to work with people who'd wear nothing but Converse shoes while working retail. My feet hurt just looking at them.


 Fashion retail will do that to you. You get used to it. The first couple days are hell, but after that, it's really not so bad.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

I wore Ugg knockoffs for an 8 hour shift and vowed never to do it again.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2013)

> I wore Ugg knockoffs for an 8 hour shift and vowed never to do it again.


 I have a coworker who got a pair of Uggs (I think they were real Uggs), wore them for a week or so walking *everywhere* (she doesn't have a car), and insisted that there was no way that her back pain could be caused by anything other than her desk chair at work. Uh, *no*. Those damned shoes have a lot to do with it. I don't care how comfortable they are.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes! My mom has horrible back pain and all she ever wore was flats or flat shoes while I was growing up. My feet won't allow me to wear anything but arched sneakers these days. But that doesn't stop me from buying 4-5 inch heels anyways lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 1, 2013)

I hate sneakers! I think they're ugly, and honestly, not particularly comfortable. I'd rather wear a pair of flats or boots any day! Even last summer when I was working a sports camp and was walking 4+ miles a day, you couldn't keep me out of my flip flops! I wore sneakers for about a day, then said buh-bye and they sat under my bed for the rest of the summer!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2013)

I've love some new shoe inserts! I work in healthcare so I am on my feet all day, I wear croc-type shoes with inserts, or sneakers, no matter how ugly because coming home limping isn't cute!

I love flats so much (never have been able to wear heels, way too clumsy) but I can't wear them if I'm going to be doing any kind of walking or standing, have to have something with arch support like a grandma! lol


----------



## zorabell (Apr 2, 2013)

I am hoping that they have some really comfy inserts because I could use some. I broke my foot last year and if I stand too long or walk to much, even wearing good shoes, my feet will hurt so bad. I mainly wear flats because I have wide, short feet with high arches and flats are usually the only thing I can find that fits well. I do love my Converse but since breaking my foot I can barely wear them because they aren't wide enough anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 2, 2013)

Got invited to my first bzzagent campaign! Sadly it's the Always Infinity one (a great product, but not something easy to facebook or tweet about).

If I don't make the video will it negatively impact my score?


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received mine last Friday and it is unfortunately a little too dark for me but I think I can pull it off in the summer.  I have more pics on my blog but here are the better ones...


 What is your blog website?


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Did anyone feel like the bb cream made their skin dryer or a ghostly finish after it set? I However love the product itself


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is your blog website?


I'm not allowed to post it here..but it's in my signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got invited to my first bzzagent campaign! Sadly it's the Always Infinity one (a great product, but not something easy to facebook or tweet about).
> 
> If I don't make the video will it negatively impact my score?


I've never made a video and I have a score of 8..I think as long as you do 2 activities you are fine!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone feel like the bb cream made their skin dryer or a ghostly finish after it set? I However love the product itself


 I didn't have that, but it didn't have nearly the amount of coverage I like, so I decided to use it as a primer. Bad idea. Everything melted off my face within a few hours. And I use a long wear foundation that wears all day even without a primer.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't have that, but it didn't have nearly the amount of coverage I like, so I decided to use it as a primer. Bad idea. Everything melted off my face within a few hours. And I use a long wear foundation that wears all day even without a primer.


 Same here with the coverage, really? I tried it as a primer as well and put a little of my loreal true match on top and it set well... what did you use?


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to post it here..but it's in my signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1lenna1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here with the coverage, really? I tried it as a primer as well and put a little of my loreal true match on top and it set well... what did you use?


 
I use Lancome Teint Idole Ultra. It usually stays on for hours, even without a primer...so I think there was some reaction between the two.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2013)

Just submitted a Bzz on Neutrogena and literally got it approved in like 15 minutes!  Kind of disappointed I spent like 20 minutes typing up my review only to get a "good."


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got accepted to host the Loreal and redbook House Party. This is my first party for HP, can't wait!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just invited to the Got2b hair powder campaign! That's 2 campaigns in one week and I just joined last week! Is that typical?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 3, 2013)

> I was just invited to the Got2b hair powder campaign! That's 2 campaigns in one week and I just joined last week! Is that typical?


 Congrats! Also, all my local Wags had some if their hair powders on clearance, so check to stock up if you like them and/or get coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Apr 3, 2013)

> Congrats! Also, all my local Wags had some if their hair powders on clearance, so check to stock up if you like them and/or get coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! Thanks! They said they are sending me 3 full size powders (one for me and 2 for friends) and lots of coupons to hand out. So I'll definitely be checking out those sales if I ending up loving it!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

No surveys for me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just invited to the Got2b hair powder campaign! That's 2 campaigns in one week and I just joined last week! Is that typical?


 I spoke too soon, checked again no surveys but got an invite to the Got2b campaign!


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 3, 2013)

> I spoke too soon, checked again no surveys but got an invite to the Got2b campaign!


you guys are so lucky! The only one I have gotten since I joined is for children's clariton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in a bzzagent dry spell.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you guys are so lucky! The only one I have gotten since I joined is for children's clariton


 Sorry to hear that, im surprised they send me an invite since my score is 2.0


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in a bzzagent dry spell.


 Keep checking hopefully they will send you something soon.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Sorry to hear that, im surprised they send me an invite since my score is 2.0


 hopefully I will get a better one soon. I am not sure if I am supposed to decline a campaign since I wouldn't use the children's clariton?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hopefully I will get a better one soon. I am not sure if I am supposed to decline a campaign since I wouldn't use the children's clariton?


 Yes, I have declined campaigns before and I still get offered more.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Yes, I have declined campaigns before and I still get offered more.


I am gonna sound like a total newbie but how do you decline it?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am gonna sound like a total newbie but how do you decline it?


 If im not mistaken there should be something near where you accept the campaign in smaller letters that you click on to decline.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 3, 2013)

> If im not mistaken there should be something near where you accept the campaign in smaller letters that you click on to decline.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 3, 2013)

> I spoke too soon, checked again no surveys but got an invite to the Got2b campaign!


 Yay! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got an invite to the Got2b campaign as well. This is my second campaign after the Lysol hand soap one I am just finishing up with. At least this new one I feel like I can blog about. How am I supposed to incorporate hand soap into a beauty blog?


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't have that, but it didn't have nearly the amount of coverage I like, so I decided to use it as a primer. Bad idea. Everything melted off my face within a few hours. And I use a long wear foundation that wears all day even without a primer.


 Holy crap. You aren't kidding. I wore it to school yesterday and by the time I came home I could practically remove it from my face with the touch of my finger. It was nasty. The Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation is more long wearing, and that's not even targeted for oily skin! What the hell? I'm gonna keep trying it in different ways to see if I can make it work better.

On a happy note, I got into the Got2B campaign! I didn't even know you could be in more than one at once. I'm really excited to try a volumizing hair powder.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy crap. You aren't kidding. I wore it to school yesterday and by the time I came home I could practically remove it from my face with the touch of my finger. It was nasty. The Revlon Nearly Naked Foundation is more long wearing, and that's not even targeted for oily skin! What the hell? I'm gonna keep trying it in different ways to see if I can make it work better.
> ...


 Yup!

I tried it again today and set it with powder, and it still just melted off! And I wasn't doing anything but sitting in my room watching TV!! Definitely not a good product IMO.

The hair powder sounds cool...not that I need more volume!! I've got enough of that for 5 people!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got it! Thanks!


 You're welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Congrats


 Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

I got the Got2b one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 3, 2013)

I spent a good 10 minutes writing a review and only got a "good". What the heck? I had everything from the good to the bad to the ugly in it!

But on the bright side, I got my second "exceptional" in 2 days for my blog post! And this is my 3rd "exceptional" in a week!

My score still won't budge though. I swear they have a cap!


----------



## chocolatte (Apr 3, 2013)

I joined on Monday and just got my first one: the got2b campaign!! I tweeted about it and my score jumped from a 3.5 to a 6! yay!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Got2b one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in a bzzagent dry spell.


 same here. i wonder what i did to deserve this.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2013)

I got into a campaign for Veggie Chips by Green Giant.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into a campaign for Veggie Chips by Green Giant.


 Sounds yummy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in a bzzagent dry spell.


 ME TOO.

A month or so ago, I was in nine campaigns...now, I haven't gotten an invite in a while!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME TOO.
> 
> A month or so ago, I was in nine campaigns...now, I haven't gotten an invite in a while!


 Wow that's a lot of campaigns!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 4, 2013)

I was wondering what's the most campaigns anyone has ever been in at once LOL. I'd like to try the GOT2Be but maybe my hair isn't right for it.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 4, 2013)

> I was wondering what's the most campaigns anyone has ever been in at once LOL. I'd like to try the GOT2Be but maybe my hair isn't right for it.


 One time I had 4 going on at the same time.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 3 now: Neutrogena, Garnier bb cream and Got2b.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering what's the most campaigns anyone has ever been in at once LOL. I'd like to try the GOT2Be but maybe my hair isn't right for it.


 I've had 6 or 7 at once a few times, but right now I only have one and its almost over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

Man, the Simple campaign asks so much of one person. 4 different websites and a review of each product you received which is 4 products, plus your review on Bzzagent. That's 17 total reviews!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, the Simple campaign asks so much of one person. 4 different websites and a review of each product you received which is 4 products, plus your review on Bzzagent. That's 17 total reviews!


 Wow that's a lot of reviews.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Man, the Simple campaign asks so much of one person. 4 different websites and a review of each product you received which is 4 products, plus your review on Bzzagent. That's 17 total reviews!


 You only have to do 2 campaign activities per campaign, just fyi


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 3 now: Neutrogena, Garnier bb cream and Got2b.


 cool I wanted all those, but no luck. I am currently in Garnier Olia, Garnier hydra recharge, Lysol foam hand soap, and the green giant veggie chips. Olia is about to end though. I'm very grateful, I just wish I'd get more beauty stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> You only have to do 2 campaign activities per campaign, just fyiÂ


 But I'm not sure if two reviews of each product is counted or if two reviews in general. I'm just going to do them all and hope my score sky rockets.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But I'm not sure if two reviews of each product is counted or if two reviews in general. I'm just going to do them all and hope my score sky rockets.


 It probably won't. I've emailed them about BzzScores before, and they said if you do 2 or 4 it doesn't really matter. As long as you do 2, you'll get the increase.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It probably won't. I've emailed them about BzzScores before, and they said if you do 2 or 4 it doesn't really matter. As long as you do 2, you'll get the increase.


 That's good to know the Neutrogena will be the first one I complete.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> It probably won't. I've emailed them about BzzScores before, and they said if you do 2 or 4 it doesn't really matter. As long as you do 2, you'll get the increase.


 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got an invite for the children's Claritin. Of course my kid is allergy free. It was so painful to decline as I told myself it won't matter... I feel like it will. Sigh. Next please.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got that as my first one and my daughter is allergy free as well. Disappointed, but hopefully I will get a good one soon!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

The most I've had is 2 campaigns at once XD I wanted the Neutrogena one so bad, oh well XD


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm jealous of all of you getting the Got2B hair powder! I've been trying to find it at my local Walgreens and haven't seen it. I saw them post on FB about the campaign and was dying to get in. Oh well, I guess. I'm finishing up the Garnier dry oil now, and it's just okay.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 4, 2013)

I just realized that the Childrens Claritin had been going on for awhile before I got an invite... do they often invite people weeks after it starts? So does this mean I could still get an invite to something else currently going on?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized that the Childrens Claritin had been going on for awhile before I got an invite... do they often invite people weeks after it starts? So does this mean I could still get an invite to something else currently going on?


 I think invites go out in waves. Sometimes campaigns fill up really fast, but others aren't as popular so they do another round of invites because they want max participation in each one.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 4, 2013)

I currently have four campaigns right now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

I just signed up for the Got2B hair powder campaign. I could use a bit of lift in my hair. I've been wanting to try this stuff for a minute. I'm glad I'm getting the chance.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got into the got2b powder today. Yay! Also doing children's claritin and oatmeal I think. I want more beauty products!!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe that means there's still hope for that chocolate campaign. I sound so desperate. I am desperate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. Maybe that means there's still hope for that chocolate campaign. I sound so desperate. I am desperate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. Maybe that means there's still hope for that chocolate campaign. I sound so desperate. I am desperate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, I would have loved getting into that one. I don't see anyone turning that one down.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay! Got invited to the got2b campaign!


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2013)

My score is 4.8 and I only get invited into about one out of every 4 campaigns, give or take. {shakes fist at the heavens}

I'm not too bummed about the got2be because I already own that product. I won't say what I think, so you can test it without bias.

But yes, man oh man, woulda loved that chocolate one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My score is 4.8 and I only get invited into about one out of every 4 campaigns, give or take. {shakes fist at the heavens}
> 
> ...


 Don't feel too bad. Mine is a 9.5 and I haven't gotten invited to many recent campaigns. The say it's based first on demographics and survey results and then BzzScore.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad. Mine is a 9.5 and I haven't gotten invited to many recent campaigns. The say it's based first on demographics and survey results and then BzzScore.


Wow, that's a high score!

Good to know it's more about demographics. I'd rather be overlooked for a reason, rather than randomly, lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a high score!
> ...


 Yup. As long as you have above a 2.0 you'll get invites if you are right for the campaign.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in a dry spell as well. I had three going at the same time and after they ended nothing. Just the lonely sound of crickets chirping. Okay, there are no crickets, but you catch the drift I'm sure.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been a BzzAgent for awhile now and for the life of me I can't figure out how


----------



## cranraspberry (Apr 5, 2013)

I had such high hopes for the chocolate, but that stuff was just plain bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WAY too sweet, the flavors were off, and overall it was just a very disappointing and unpleasant experience. Who would have thought one could say that about chocolate, right??

We initially wanted to do a "tasting" with my boyfriend - cut all the truffles in half, started trying them in the hope to compare notes... And after about 4 truffles we kind of put that box away. I finished the rest on my own just because I didn't want them to go to waste. *sigh* at least it was free, right?


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoops. ....how the information in my profile and the surveys relate to the campaigns sometimes. There are things I think I would be an obvious choice for that I see people review and wonder what demographic they were looking for. I saw someone on the Unreal candy campaign start their review with "I hate sweets but...". I wish I could be in on their process. I'm sure it woukd be interesting!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had such high hopes for the chocolate, but that stuff was just plain bad.  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WAY too sweet, the flavors were off, and overall it was just a very disappointing and unpleasant experience. Who would have thought one could say that about chocolate, right??
> 
> We initially wanted to do a "tasting" with my boyfriend - cut all the truffles in half, started trying them in the hope to compare notes... And after about 4 truffles we kind of put that box away. I finished the rest on my own just because I didn't want them to go to waste. *sigh* at least it was free, right?


 That makes me sad. Still, I'd be more than happy to attempt to give that chocolate a loving home.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad. Mine is a 9.5 and I haven't gotten invited to many recent campaigns. The say it's based first on demographics and survey results and then BzzScore.


 That's a really high score.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had such high hopes for the chocolate, but that stuff was just plain bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WAY too sweet, the flavors were off, and overall it was just a very disappointing and unpleasant experience. Who would have thought one could say that about chocolate, right??
> 
> We initially wanted to do a "tasting" with my boyfriend - cut all the truffles in half, started trying them in the hope to compare notes... And after about 4 truffles we kind of put that box away. I finished the rest on my own just because I didn't want them to go to waste. *sigh* at least it was free, right?


 Oh no! I guess im glad I didn't get it I would have been so disappointed.


----------



## cranraspberry (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! I guess im glad I didn't get it I would have been so disappointed.


 I guess it's also a matter of taste, but considering how much they charge ($27 for 9 truffles that we didn't even enjoy! And $8.50 for the bars...) I really was not the least bit impressed. $27 chocolate should be nothing less of amazing, as far as I'm concerned, but I'd honestly take a $3 Lindt bar over any of the Pure Madness stuff any day. 







> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That makes me sad. Still, I'd be more than happy to attempt to give that chocolate a loving home.


 I know, I was so excited initially! But I really wish you would have gotten into that campaign instead of me - maybe you would've enjoyed it a little more... I even took a look at the other Bzz, and saw that while a lot of people were giving 4 and 5 stars, there were quite a few 1-3 star reviews as well, so it's not just me. I still can't understand how anyone could manage to screw up _chocolate_?..


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it's also a matter of taste, but considering how much they charge ($27 for 9 truffles that we didn't even enjoy! And $8.50 for the bars...) I really was not the least bit impressed. $27 chocolate should be nothing less of amazing, as far as I'm concerned, but I'd honestly take a $3 Lindt bar over any of the Pure Madness stuff any day.
> 
> ...


 You're right, how can anyone screw up chocolate. Also for that price I would have expected my taste buds to explode with chocolatey goodness.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 6, 2013)

my score is a 9.0 and I probably get invited to one out of every 10-20 campaigns. I average 1 every ~2 months, totaling 8 since last april. last time I was invited to a campaign was 2 months ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My score is 4.8 and I only get invited into about one out of every 4 campaigns, give or take. {shakes fist at the heavens}.

I hope I get into the Got2B powder; the parent company Schwarzkopf has another great volume powder I was meaning to try but never got around to (the 'osis+ dust it').


----------



## carriewong (Apr 6, 2013)

I got into my first campaign ( the Got2B one). how does it work? you get sent the product and then you jsut review it?


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 6, 2013)

the campaign page itself will provide you with options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think the two main tasks are 'spreading the buzz' (telling people about it) and reviewing the product; although, you can usually tweet/post pics/etc if you want.



> Originally Posted by *carriewong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into my first campaign ( the Got2B one). how does it work? you get sent the product and then you jsut review it?


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm currently on my second campai, the Neutrogena one.

Quick question: what happens if i don't complete the whole campaign checklist. For example, if i don't want to make a youtube video. Is there consequences?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently on my second campai, the Neutrogena one.
> 
> Quick question: what happens if i don't complete the whole campaign checklist. For example, if i don't want to make a youtube video. Is there consequences?


 Nope! Just do at least 2 of the campaign activities and you're good!


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope! Just do at least 2 of the campaign activities and you're good!


 oh wow I didn't know that. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Apr 7, 2013)

Got into the got2b powder campaign this week! Super excited It is stating 3 full size items will be sent and coupons!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just submitted my activity for the Neutrogena campaign, my score went from a 2.0 to 5.9!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just submitted my activity for the Neutrogena campaign, my score went from a 2.0 to 5.9!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Gabi!


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm confused, some activities it lets you do multiple times...sometimes when I submit them my score gets higher, but sometimes the score doesn't change. Is that normal? This happened to me twice within the last couple of days.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused, some activities it lets you do multiple times...sometimes when I submit them my score gets higher, but sometimes the score doesn't change. Is that normal? This happened to me twice within the last couple of days.


 Yeah, that's normal. My score hasn't changed in at least 2 months


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 9, 2013)

I just spent TWENTY FIVE MINUTES finishing up a lengthly and carefully thought out post for "who i sent the bzz to" and it got DELETED when I finished up and went to click submit. The text and white box I was writing in just all disappear and where the text box used to be is a gray box.  Not the first time this has happened to me on that website. These things really blow my fuse 



 I'd rather take the hit of a possibly lower score than write that all over again. Grrrr.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent TWENTY FIVE MINUTES finishing up a lengthly and carefully thought out post for "who i sent the bzz to" and it got DELETED when I finished up and went to click submit. The text and white box I was writing in just all disappear and where the text box used to be is a gray box.  Not the first time this has happened to me on that website. These things really blow my fuse
> 
> ...


 I hate it when that happens, I always copy when I am writing something long.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spent TWENTY FIVE MINUTES finishing up a lengthly and carefully thought out post for "who i sent the bzz to" and it got DELETED when I finished up and went to click submit. The text and white box I was writing in just all disappear and where the text box used to be is a gray box.  Not the first time this has happened to me on that website. These things really blow my fuse
> 
> ...


 oh wow :S that's annoying! Hate when that happens!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 9, 2013)

I got into what I presume is another round of Draftmark bzzing earlier today.  I think they said they were shipping the actual system and I'd have to purchase the refills.  I'm kind of excited!

They must be debuting in Georgia.  I had thought that campaign was already going because I was reading about it a few days ago so I was surprised to see an invite.


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into what I presume is another round of Draftmark bzzing earlier today.  I think they said they were shipping the actual system and I'd have to purchase the refills.  I'm kind of excited!
> 
> They must be debuting in Georgia.  I had thought that campaign was already going because I was reading about it a few days ago so I was surprised to see an invite.


 Maybe I'll get an invite...I haven't gotten one in over a year :/


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Good thing you get it for free!  It was $52.49 and the refill was $16.99 and they only sent a $50 coupon!  With tax and stuff we had to pay like $30 out of pocket and it was meh to me. I hope you like yours though!



> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'll get an invite...I haven't gotten one in over a year :/





> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into what I presume is another round of Draftmark bzzing earlier today.  I think they said they were shipping the actual system and I'd have to purchase the refills.  I'm kind of excited!
> 
> They must be debuting in Georgia.  I had thought that campaign was already going because I was reading about it a few days ago so I was surprised to see an invite.


----------



## lovelockdown (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe I'll get an invite...I haven't gotten one in over a year :/


 wow, I hope you get one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got two in a row as my first ones in February, I can't imagine waiting that long for another one.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 10, 2013)

Another BzzAgent here! I did it when I was in college, I think that was when they were JUST starting up. My very first campaign was for the candy bar Take Five. That product hadn't gotten to my state yet, so it was cool to try something before anyone else. The first shipment was literally a box of like 30 candy bars. So awesome.

I stopped doing it for many years and now I just recently got back into it again when I saw someone posting about it on facebook. I thought, oh yeah, I used to do that. My first new campaign was the Glade one. I got some vouchers for free air fresheners, one spray and one oil diffuser kit, and a bunch of coupons. I'm currently in three campaigns now: Playtex (free bra!), Garnier (free tube of BB cream) and got2b (three bottles of volumizing powder). My score was really low when I started back up but not it's 6.3 and in the green. It really doesn't take that much work. Make some posts, do some surveys, get free stuff. Not a bad deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely recommend it to anyone who is thinking of joining!

I'm still waiting on my got2b shipment, definitely impressed that they are sending THREE bottles of the powder. Powder hair products don't like my hair so much, so I imagine I'm going to be trying it once, giving that bottle to my sister, and either trying to trade the other two bottles on here somehow or giving them to friends. I just try to say yes to every campaign I get invited to, so that I'll keep getting the invites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a 6.8 right now, because I still share things on Twitter and FB, and take all of my surveys. When I started 5-ish years ago, I was bombarded with campaigns. I guess the newbies can have a turn 




 I like looking at the ones in progress; the pictures and reviews.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my Green Giant Veggie Chips BzzKit yesterday! They are yummy!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

I got into the Private Selection cake campaign. I got another invite today but it was already full when I clicked to join.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the Private Selection cake campaign. I got another invite today but it was already full when I clicked to join.


 Me too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

Got the Draftmark invite, but I keep a dry house. . So no go for me!


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 11, 2013)

Got the Draftmark one. Now I've gotta find some place near me that sells it...


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got an invite for covergirl foundation!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got an invite for covergirl foundation!!


 Lucky! The new one that's supposedly a primer and everything? I really want to try that!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky! The new one that's supposedly a primer and everything? I really want to try that!


 It is that one and same here, I've heard great things about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 11, 2013)

Why do I never get invited to the makeup or hair campaigns? I would be bzzing all of the time. Ughhhh. And my score is an 8 so that's not too shabby. Congrats to whoever gets in!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is that one and same here, I've heard great things about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just keep eyeing in in the store...but I just bought a Lancome foundation...and I *love* it...so I can't really justify buying another one right now.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 11, 2013)

> It is that one and same here, I've heard great things about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm excited to try it!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

Bummer. I contacted my local Kroger only to find they don't carry Private Selection cakes. I'm going to contact Bzzagent to see if I can be removed from the campaign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

I made it into a beauty campaign -- for some sort of foundation -- a while ago, but they sent a shade so dark it was unwearable for me. I think it was considered a medium shade, but I need fair to medium.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Draftmark one. Now I've gotta find some place near me that sells it...


 I just got into that one today and I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LLwynog (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I made it into a beauty campaign -- for some sort of foundation -- a while ago, but they sent a shade so dark it was unwearable for me. I think it was considered a medium shade, but I need fair to medium.


 From what I saw, it will be a coupon so that you can go to the store and get the shade of your choice for free.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the Draftmark one. Now I've gotta find some place near me that sells it...


 
Hey look, you did get it!  Nice!

About finding it, I'm clueless right now.  I checked their website, but Georgia law prohibits them from listing stores that sell the refills.  Isn't that lovely?  It listed distributors you could call and ask. I'll check into it more another time when I'm a little less swamped but feel free to share if you figure it out!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good thing you get it for free!  It was $52.49 and the refill was $16.99 and they only sent a $50 coupon!  With tax and stuff we had to pay like $30 out of pocket and it was meh to me. I hope you like yours though!


 

I do *think* they said they were sending the system which I hope even though that feels unlikely.  The wording was:

Join now and be one of the first people in your area to try Draftmark. Once youâ€™re in, weâ€™ll send you an amazing BzzKit, complete with your very own Draftmark in-home tap system.*

[SIZE=10pt]*BzzAgents will need to purchase Draftmark[/SIZE] refills separately.

Was your invitation worded this way as well?  I'll obviously report what happens!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I just accepted the invite from covergirl. I'm glad they're sending a coupon. At least that way I can pick the shade that's right for me.


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

There were four one-questions surveys up for me - three regarding hair type and one about coffee appliances. I'm hoping to get into a Keurig campaign since I finally have one now!


----------



## Totem (Apr 11, 2013)

"Another BzzAgent here! I did it when I was in college, I think that was when they were JUST starting up. My very first campaign was for the candy bar Take Five. That product hadn't gotten to my state yet, so it was cool to try something before anyone else. The first shipment was literally a box of like 30 candy bars. So awesome."

I remember that one! Do they even make Take 5 anymore?

I just got into the Latino Frosted Flakes campaign. Choco Zucaritas!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

> From what I saw, it will be a coupon so that you can go to the store and get the shade of your choice for free.Â


 The one I was in was probably two years ago. They must have gotten feedback like mine (wrong color = can't test) and changed their processes for this sort of thing.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 11, 2013)

Still nothing. I am surprised that I don't fit the demographic for the foundation. Sheesh. My husband is so sad we didn't get in for the beer tap (due to living in Chicago) because that is something we would have continued using!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look so good.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the Private Selection cake campaign. I got another invite today but it was already full when I clicked to join.


 I would have loved getting into that one.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky! The new one that's supposedly a primer and everything? I really want to try that!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were four one-questions surveys up for me - three regarding hair type and one about coffee appliances. I'm hoping to get into a Keurig campaign since I finally have one now!


 I haven't had any surveys in a really long time.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still nothing. I am surprised that I don't fit the demographic for the foundation. Sheesh. My husband is so sad we didn't get in for the beer tap (due to living in Chicago) because that is something we would have continued using!


 My hubby would have loved that one too.


----------



## classybroad (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay got into the cover girl foundation one my third campaign in 2 months


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in the Garnier BB cream campaign, so I'm not expecting to get into the Neutrogena one. Too bad because I hate the BB cream.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Dug out my email (what did we ever do before gmail and archive?) and it stated:  Also on the campaign website there was a search option for all the stores in San Diego that carried them.  They were mostly 7-11, Liquor stores or Albertson's (a grocery store).  Good luck in finding it! (that is so weird about GA law!)

GREETINGS BZZAGENT *Your Draftmark BzzKit is en route*
If you havenâ€™t received your BzzKit yet, donâ€™t worry - the key to enjoying fresh draught beer from your very own fridge is coming. Once your BzzKit arrives, head out to redeem the coupon for a FREE Draftmark in-home tap system and a refill (up to $55). Then crack open that BzzGuide in lieu of cracking open a beer. You may discover pouring from a tap is more your speed. 



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dug out my email (what did we ever do before gmail and archive?) and it stated:  Also on the campaign website there was a search option for all the stores in San Diego that carried them.  They were mostly 7-11, Liquor stores or Albertson's (a grocery store).  Good luck in finding it! (that is so weird about GA law!)
> 
> ...


 
Oh, so it sounds like there is a really good chance that they are actually sending the system then.  Thanks for digging up the email!  I hope they have the refills at convenient places.  The store locator says this:

Due to state law, we cannot direct you to a specific retailer. Please contact your local wholesaler below to find the Draftmark near you.

Nothing like having to call and write a bunch of stuff down.  Bleeh.  At least they recently allowed us to buy alcohol on Sundays.  I'm originally from New Orleans, so I don't know what all these ridiculous drinking rules are.  Last call, too?  What the heck?  Hah!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

No worries I am one of those people who save emails and I even have folders for various things!  I can't wait to hear how the new round of testers experience with it is!

Wow what a bunch of bzz kills (no pun intended) they are in Georgia!  I grew up in Missouri where they sold no alcohol on Sundays.  Even now I think you can only buy beer.  And when I lived in Iowa you cannot buy beer until after 7am (my husband worked 3rd shift and tried to buy some after work!)  I have always lived where they had last call (usually 1:50 for 2am closing lol)

Wow I bet living in New Orleans was amazing!  It is on my list of places to visit!



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was...maybe our campaigns are different, because I found a few blog postings from a previous round and they were sent coupons. So far all I've found from the site are two in ATL and one in Stone Mountain. I'll call a few stores local tomorrow and see if they sell them, just in case. I would much rather have the kit mailed then to track somewhere to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi All-  Apparently I either suck as a Bzz agent or the people I know were not interested in the coupons I had for the Schick Hydro silk razor because I have 4 $5 off coupons left!  If anyone is interested PM me and I will mail it tomorrow.  They expire 4/30/13.  These razors are $9.99 at Target and more at places like Walgreens and CVS but I know with the bucks and deals and clubs people can pick em up cheap!  Let me know if interested!


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny thing about the law: A few years back why Dad bought a case of Bud, and there was a chewed piece of gum stuck to a can. The called to complain, and they were going to send him coupons, until he told them he lived in GA. He ended up with a very cheaply made hat instead.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was...maybe our campaigns are different, because I found a few blog postings from a previous round and they were sent coupons. So far all I've found from the site are two in ATL and one in Stone Mountain. I'll call a few stores local tomorrow and see if they sell them, just in case. I would much rather have the kit mailed then to track somewhere to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Those 3 places listed aren't stores that sell it, just distributors that might be able to tell you where they distribute it and you can then buy it, so there's a super annoying extra step through the middleman there.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And womp womp about the hat replacement!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries I am one of those people who save emails and I even have folders for various things!  I can't wait to hear how the new round of testers experience with it is!
> 
> ...


 You can't order alcohol anywhere until 12:30 pm on Sundays here which is annoying for brunch!

&lt;3 New Orleans will always be a part of me.  It's a special, great place to visit.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Another BzzAgent here! I did it when I was in college, I think that was when they were JUST starting up. My very first campaign was for the candy bar Take Five. That product hadn't gotten to my state yet, so it was cool to try something before anyone else. The first shipment was literally a box of like 30 candy bars. So awesome."
> 
> ...


 ha ha, I don't know. I hope so, those were some really good candy bars! I just remember the feeling of glee, opening up a box that was filled to the brim with chocolate! I was living out of the country for several years, and even though I've been back here for a while now, I still feel kinda out of it when it comes to stuff. I haven't actually *looked* for this candy since I've been back. I'm going to have to now, just to sate my curiosity.

Speaking of, I got into the Private Selection campaign, too. Free cake! nom nom!


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's against the rules to copy and paste your blog review into the bzzagent "review" tab?  I wrote a long review for the Garnier BB cream on my blog, and I don't really have anything else new to say! I don't want to write up a whole new one, but I also don't want to get in trouble for cheating somehow.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 13, 2013)

Whenever I have to post reviews on websites other than Bzzagent's I always just copy and paste the same review. Always get 'good' review on my stuff...


----------



## Kirari (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if it's against the rules to copy and paste your blog review into the bzzagent "review" tab?  I wrote a long review for the Garnier BB cream on my blog, and I don't really have anything else new to say! I don't want to write up a whole new one, but I also don't want to get in trouble for cheating somehow.


 This is pretty much what I do.  I may expand on a few things or go off on a tangent on my blog, but they're still pretty much the same thing.  I've even gotten a few exceptionals out of them, lol.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got a new campaign for Pennington Smart Feed Sprayer System. Not sure how they connected that to me, but I'll try it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a new campaign for Pennington Smart Feed Sprayer System. Not sure how they connected that to me, but I'll try it.


 I got that one too. I hope it helps my poor yard, lol.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a new campaign for Pennington Smart Feed Sprayer System. Not sure how they connected that to me, but I'll try it.


 I got this one too. I'm excited to try this! I do a lot of yard work!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't like the BB cream they sent me. It looks gross on my skin.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my got2b hair powders today! woot!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

No surveys or campaigns for me


----------



## lovepink (Apr 15, 2013)

Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No surveys or campaigns for me


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 15, 2013)

> I got my got2b hair powders today! woot! Â


 I should be getting mine soon. Let me know what ya think!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 15, 2013)

Had a survey asking if I had pets today. I completely forgot about the Hydra Recharge campaign ending tomorrow.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Had a survey asking if I had pets today.
> 
> I completely forgot about the Hydra Recharge campaign ending tomorrow.


I forgot about the campaign too, so did some blitz style Bzzing!  I did my first blog post for BzzAgent, and they gave me an 'Exceptional', which bumped my score up to a 8.6!  *squees*  I'm far too excited about this.


----------



## patriciacaina (Apr 16, 2013)

How do you sign up for the campaigns?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *patriciacaina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you sign up for the campaigns?


 You have to receive an invite, it will come in your email.


----------



## lorizav (Apr 16, 2013)

I got fertilizer, but my lawn needs it lol


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my got2b hair powders today! woot!


 I received these in the mail today!


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 16, 2013)

Me to !!



> I got fertilizer, but my lawn needs it lol


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 16, 2013)

> Me to !!


Me three!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my powders in the mail today too. Are we supposed to give away 2 of the bottles?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me either. this sucks


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 16, 2013)

I had a final review for Quaker, but nothing new. Boo.


----------



## patriciacaina (Apr 16, 2013)

> You have to receive an invite, it will come in your email.


 Where do you get the invite from?


----------



## laelene (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know any men who use bzzagent?


 My boyfriend's all signed up and completed his surveys, but no offers yet... but that might also be because he's not very active on social media. Would be interested in hearing from a guy who actually got something (and what sort of campaigns they might get). Definitely a female-dominated arena! A lot of their products seem to be geared towards women.

Have they ever had pet campaigns? I'd love to test some things with my cats.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *patriciacaina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you get the invite from?


 You might want to check out their website, they have a lot of information on how it works.  If you decide it's something you'd like to do, you can sign up through the website.  Hope this helps!

https://www.bzzagent.com/pg/About-Us

https://www.bzzagent.com/pg/How-it-Works

I've been a BzzAgent since 2008, and I usually end up with several campaigns a year (bit of a dry spell right now, but that's the way it is sometimes).  I've gotten to try things like candy, air fresheners, makeup, chocolate milk, and kid's medicines, just to name a few.  Have fun!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 17, 2013)

Got this in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got invited to the PowerBar Performance Energy Blends Campaign. Anyone else?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got invited to the PowerBar Performance Energy Blends Campaign. Anyone else?


 I really want to! There aren't many gluten free energy products out on the market!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the hair powders. I swear, everything takes forever to get me. Oh well. Hopefully that stuff actually works.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## carriewong (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on the hair powders. I swear, everything takes forever to get me. Oh well. Hopefully that stuff actually works.


 same here


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 17, 2013)

Heads up fellow Draftmark GA folks. I just go this email:

[SIZE=17pt]We're sorry. Draftmark refills arenâ€™t sold in your area yet.[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=14.5pt]Greetings BzzAgent [/SIZE]**[SIZE=14.5pt]_________,[/SIZE]*
Weâ€™re excited that you joined the Draftmark BzzCampaign, but based on the address you provided, we think it might be difficult for you to find refills for your tap systemâ€¦unless youâ€™re a fan of scenic car rides _and_ books-on-tape. But weâ€™re sending you the tap system anyway, and you can visit the store locator at Draftmark.com to see if thereâ€™s a retail location near you.  If you canâ€™t find refills anywhere in your area, hold onto your system â€” Draftmark supplies will be available in more locations in the coming months!

*Because you are unable to try (and therefore Bzz) about the product, this campaign will not negatively affect your BzzScore in any way.* Consider yourself hereby released from your Bzzing duties.

Thank you â€“ and sorry for the inconvenience,
Team BzzAgent

 
So maybe I get the best of both worlds, free draftmark and I won't have to Bzz. I'm sure I'll be able to find a refill somewhere.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got invited to the PowerBar Performance Energy Blends Campaign. Anyone else?


 No but I hope I get it!!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up fellow Draftmark GA folks. I just go this email:
> 
> ...


----------



## paralegalatl (Apr 17, 2013)

My invite for the DraftMark campaign was reneged...they sent me this:

  Weâ€™re excited that you joined the Draftmark BzzCampaign, but based on the address you provided, we think it will be difficult finding refills for your tap systemâ€¦unless youâ€™re a fan of scenic car rides and books-on-tape. 

Given that a big part of _trying_ the Draftmark tap system is filling it with beer, we are unable to ship you a BzzKit. *You are hereby released from your Bzzing duties â€” rest assured that this campaign will not negatively affect your BzzScore in any way.*

We apologize for the inconvenience, and promise to try and make things up to you by continuing to launch great BzzCampaigns you will hopefully be eligible for.

Oh well.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My invite for the DraftMark campaign was reneged...they sent me this:
> 
> ...


 Maybe theirs had shipped already and yours didn't? And that's why you didn't get to keep it? Maybe? XD


----------



## classybroad (Apr 17, 2013)

I got the fertilizer that's 2 campaigns in a week


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe man... There's a Fage yogurt campaign. I seriously eat that stuff daily.


----------



## lorizav (Apr 17, 2013)

I got the fertilizer too


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohh I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on the hair powders. I swear, everything takes forever to get me. Oh well. Hopefully that stuff actually works.


 I'm still waiting on the bb cream so who knows when the powders will get to me.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 17, 2013)

My husband got the power bar one. He is super excited hahaha!!!!


----------



## patriciacaina (Apr 18, 2013)

How do you get samples? I've signed up and taken the surveys..


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *patriciacaina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you get samples? I've signed up and taken the surveys..


 You have to wait until they have a campaign you are the right fit for. They'll send you an email invitation at that time.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my powder play in the mail a couple days ago. So excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also my hubby does bzzagent and got the fertilizer campaign. He was sooooo excited. Lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got invited to the Fage yogurt. Woohoo...love greek yogurt. I thought it was odd though on the survey that "breakfast" wasn't listed as one of the answers to when you eat yogurt most often. LOL


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 18, 2013)

Lucky! I love greek yogurt. It makes a great ranch dip for veggies.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Speaking of yogurt, I just bought a ton on sale at my local Safeway. . Greek, too. Yum! I'd love a yogurt campaign!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

I got invited to TIGI Bed Head! It's my first time testing a product for BzzAgent so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 18, 2013)

> I got invited to TIGI Bed Head! It's my first time testing a product for BzzAgent so we'll see how it goes.


lucky!! I woukd love that one! What all does it include?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried the got2b powder yet? It made my hair CRAZY staticy. I guess it DID give it volume... just not the kind I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Curse my fine hair!

Looks like I'm going to be giving the one I used to my sister, and throwing the others on my trade list. (when I get around to making it)


----------



## wadedl (Apr 18, 2013)

I got the Fage campaign today!


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Has anyone tried the got2b powder yet? It made my hair CRAZY staticy. I guess it DID give it volume... just not the kind I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Curse my fine hair! Looks like I'm going to be giving the one I used to my sister, and throwing the others on my trade list. (when I get around to making it)


I used it yesterday and it makes my hair feel like straw. It gives volume, but I don't think its for me.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 18, 2013)

So it sounds like the hair powder does not compare to the big sexy hair at all. I was going to ask if anyone had tried both.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Fage campaign today!


 Yeah!! me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So loooove yogurt!


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 18, 2013)

> So it sounds like the hair powder does not compare to the big sexy hair at all. I was going to ask if anyone had tried both.Â


I received the big sexy hair powder in my ipsy and love it. The got2b one...not so much.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

> lucky!! I woukd love that one! What all does it include?


 Your BzzKit contains: One full-sized On The Reboundâ„¢ or Straighten Outâ„¢ product (depending on your hair) Three sample packets of Elasticateâ„¢ and Rechargeâ„¢ Shampoo &amp; Conditioner to use or share with friends


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Your BzzKit contains: One full-sized On The Reboundâ„¢ or Straighten Outâ„¢ product (depending on your hair) Three sample packets of Elasticateâ„¢ and Rechargeâ„¢ Shampoo &amp; Conditioner to use or share with friends


 Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your BzzKit contains:
> 
> ...


 That sounds great!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got the Fage campaign invite but turned it down.  I like yogurt every once in awhile and love the really fruity sweet ones, but I had tried the Fage with honey before and found it seriously yucky.  When they asked why I had turned down the invite I said that I wanted someone who truly enjoyed Greek Yogurt to try it because it was too tangy for me and the buzz I would give wouldn't be very positive.  I would rather someone who really wanted to try it to get to test it out and no one in my family digs it either.  I really hope I get the Bed Head or the fertilizer campaign though.  Here's hoping!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

I literally just signed up for Bzzagent yesterday and already was sent campaign info and a confirmation that I'm in the Tigi Bedhead Campaign (same Bzzkit as SnowLeopard)...is that really fast or is it just me?  Definitely will be scouring the archives to see what everyone's experience was with this service. 

I am totally okay with either full size product - I have wavy to curly hair but I also straighten it sometimes.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it yesterday and it makes my hair feel like straw. It gives volume, but I don't think its for me.


 Yeah, it made my hair feel funky, too. blech.

I got the powder in my ipsy bag, but I'm afraid to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping to trade it for the soy renewal stuff, so I'm just going to keep it "brand new."


----------



## wadedl (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it made my hair feel funky, too. blech.
> 
> I got the powder in my ipsy bag, but I'm afraid to use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping to trade it for the soy renewal stuff, so I'm just going to keep it "brand new."


 I got the Ipsy one and I liked it. I straightened my hair with my flat iron and it just look blah but then I added some of the powder and it made a huge difference. Like a blow dryed, it just added enough volume to make it look like I took some time to do my hair, not just 5 minutes to fix the weird flippy ends with my flat iron.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohhh! Lucky you!

My first package was for the Hydro Schick razor. Came with the full razor, a second razor head, and about a million coupons to get $5 off. 

My second package was the Garnier Fructise Hydra Recharge line, all full sized bottles. 

I'd have loved a panel like yours though!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my first campaign today. It's bed head by TIGI. Woot.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

The powder play made my hair feel almost gummy. I don't like it at all.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 19, 2013)

Just had a crap-ton of surveys to do. I've never had that many!


----------



## laelene (Apr 19, 2013)

Bah, I haven't had a survey for weeks! I want a food campaign, noooom.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

Still no surveys or campaigns.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got invited to TIGI Bed Head! It's my first time testing a product for BzzAgent so we'll see how it goes.


 I got this too! Just signed up in the last week,


----------



## lovepink (Apr 19, 2013)

No new surveys for me and no campaigns.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess it's feast or famine!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 20, 2013)

I also just started in the last days. Had a bunch of new surveys today but no campaign yet. For everyone that has been in it for while: Is there a thought pattern, for example when they ask about brands? If you already use the brand, do they exclude you for example?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 20, 2013)

Got the draftmark today. Sweet! Nothing I have to bzz about either because they cut me off from the campaign. Did anyone else get theirs? Really hoping I can find refills.


----------



## patriciacaina (Apr 20, 2013)

> I literally just signed up for Bzzagent yesterday and already was sent campaign info and a confirmation that I'm in the Tigi Bedhead Campaign (same Bzzkit as SnowLeopard)...is that really fast or is it just me? Â Definitely will be scouring the archives to see what everyone's experience was with this service.Â  I am totally okay with either full size product - I have wavy to curly hair but I also straighten it sometimes. Â


 What?? I've been signed up for a while now and I haven't gotten any campaigns and I just checked and I don't have any surveys to do (I check and do them often)


----------



## Annelle (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a crap-ton of surveys to do. I've never had that many!


 They have it every few months before they start a new "cycle."  You'll suddenly see like 10-30 new surveys, and then over the next month or two, suddenly people are finding themselves invited to 1-5+ new campaigns.  These campaigns last upwards of two months? (giving leeway time for the month it sometimes takes for your BzzKit to arrive), and finally as the cycle starts to wind down and most of those campaigns are over and done with (there will still have been maybe 3-5 new campaigns that start late in the game here that might be lingering on), but then as people are finishing up with their last campaigns, they'll do a ton of new surveys for all of the new companies for the next cycle and start it over again.

I just finished my last campaign a week ago, and I got invited to the Kroger Dessert campaign this week but decided to pass on it.  I guess with the timing of my last 3 campaigns that had been running at the same time just now ending, it made sense that it was time for a new cycle of surveys to pop up.

The last year or so they've been having a ton more campaigns than they did when I first joined.  I think when I first joined, I'd go 3-6 months without a campaign and rarely a survey.  Now it's rare for me to *not* be in at least one campaign, so I'll be expecting that people will be talking about a surge of campaign invites within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 21, 2013)

Had 2 surveys about beer/liquor in my account. Guess me turning 21 last week triggered those lol. Too bad I don't drink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *patriciacaina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What?? I've been signed up for a while now and I haven't gotten any campaigns and I just checked and I don't have any surveys to do (I check and do them often)


 That's crappy!  I was thinking maybe they always find something when you first sign up so you stay excited about it.  I hope you get one soon!!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got into the AMDRO PowerFlex Pest &amp; Weed System campaign.  Not the campaign I was hoping for, but my yard is a good test subject. Haha!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got into the AMDRO PowerFlex Pest &amp; Weed System campaign.  Not the campaign I was hoping for, but my yard is a good test subject. Haha!


 I did too! I'm in two campaign's for the yard...My hubby will be happy, lol.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 22, 2013)

Me too! Hubby is excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got in that one as well. I'm currently in three campaigns and have been signed up less then a month. I love trying all of these products!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got the draftmark today. Sweet! Nothing I have to bzz about either because they cut me off from the campaign. Did anyone else get theirs? Really hoping I can find refills.


 Got mine too, but it's still in the box hanging out.  I'm avoiding carbs for the time being, so I'm not actively seeking the refills, but if you ever figure out where they are, please inform me!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in the Covergirl Foundation campaign, but they still have not sent my bzzkit.  Then I got an email today telling me to hurry up and use my coupon because it expires on the 30th.  What do I do?  My bzzkit still says shiping soon.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in the Covergirl Foundation campaign, but they still have not sent my bzzkit.  Then I got an email today telling me to hurry up and use my coupon because it expires on the 30th.  What do I do?  My bzzkit still says shiping soon.


 Most times they ship way before its updated on the site.  I have received kits while the status still says "shipping soon".


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most times they ship way before its updated on the site.  I have received kits while the status still says "shipping soon".


 What would the envelope look like?


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What would the envelope look like?


 I got mine. it is a white envelope rectangle shape. It has the bzzagent logo on the front. You should email them saying you didn't get it if you haven't gotten it yet!


----------



## Bmr90 (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel like I haven't had a survey in forever....boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bmr90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I haven't had a survey in forever....boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 24, 2013)

Right now, I'm finishing up the Garnier B.B. Cream campaign.  I think I would have really liked the campaign if the shade had worked better for me.  I'm porcelain, and I guess I didn't pay as much attention as I should have to "light/medium." Whoops. I'm passing that along to my sister. Unfortunately, because I think it would have been great for the summer months.  Even if it is more of a tinted moisturizer (i.e. really thin foundation) than a true B.B. cream.

I've also been trying out the Got2Be Powder'ful.  It's an interesting product, but I don't have any specific feedback on it yet.  Seems kind of sticky, and my hair was still flat by the end of the day.  I need to try it out a few more times to be sure.  It was super cool that they sent out three full-size products, as it makes it much easier to bzz about to your friends!

Not totally makeup related, but another good site to get products to "buzz" about. SUPER excited, because I was chosen for the Keurig Vue House Party.  Just got my brand new Keurig today.  I'll post pictures of all the goodies once I get my Party Pack.  If anyone wants a coupon for *40% a Keurig Vue *that they would use by May 11th then PM me. More than happy to give/mail a few out, as I know a couple people coming my party don't have a need for a new coffee brewer. I think the coupon would make it like about a $100, so it's about $70 off.

Hope everyone out there keeps getting awesome campaigns! Good luck.


----------



## dd62 (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone in the got2be powerful campaign not received their package yet? I think it was shipped on the 14th but I haven't gotten it yet. Ugh I hate their shipping. Also can someone tell me where they ship from?


----------



## lorizav (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in 3 at the moment.  Lysol soap and the 2 lawn fertilizer and weed killer ones, which is cool with me because my lawn looks like crap




.  I have not had any surveys for a long time though.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone in the got2be powerful campaign not received their package yet? I think it was shipped on the 14th but I haven't gotten it yet. Ugh I hate their shipping. Also can someone tell me where they ship from?


 I'm still waiting for that one.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Has anyone in the got2be powerful campaign not received their package yet? I think it was shipped on the 14th but I haven't gotten it yet. Ugh I hate their shipping. Also can someone tell me where they ship from?


 I believe they ship from boston. Just looked at my box it came in. Its North Andover MA


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 25, 2013)

> I believe they ship from boston. Just looked at my box it came in. Its North Andover MA


 I think so too. On their Facebook they weren't operating after what happened there and explained that it was because they work out of Boston so I'm going to justifiably expect delays from the company.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in zero campaigns, not even a survey. Boo.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 25, 2013)

It's funny, my husband was so jealous when I signed up. He signed up too. He wanted to try stuff. For WEEKS I heard him complain "Bzzagent hates me. They won't invite me to anything" while all I had was the Quaker Oats going on. Now... he has two going at once and I have no offers. Who's complaining now!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in zero campaigns, not even a survey. Boo.


 Me too.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 28, 2013)

I just logged in to my bzzagent account and found surveys in all 9 categories. My score had dropped by 1.3 points (probably because I have so many unanswered surveys), so I better get started on these surveys!


----------



## mspocket (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged in to my bzzagent account and found surveys in all 9 categories. My score had dropped by 1.3 points (probably because I have so many unanswered surveys), so I better get started on these surveys!


 jealous! I still got nothin'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberbock363 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love this company every so often they offer me campaigns I really enjoy.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bzz agent must have forgotten about me its been so long since I've had a survey.


----------



## Jane725 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bzz agent must have forgotten about me its been so long since I've had a survey.


I haven't had surveys in months, either.  Although I did still randomly get invited to a campaign for weed/bug killer!  Not the most exciting product, but I DO hate both weeds and bugs, so... no complaints here, haha.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in zero campaigns, not even a survey. Boo.


Mine was like that for over a month but then I got into the yogurt one.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my first bzz campaign and I'm a little confused about it. Lol Am I just suppose to try the product then Facebook and tweet about it? No survey or feedback on the actual product?


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 1, 2013)

You'll submit bzz reports detailing your word of mouth promotion and then there's an end of campaign survey too.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 1, 2013)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## TaraBell (May 1, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else is in this campaign looked through the pages and didn't see anything. Bedhead by TIGI, looks like they are sending out a straightening creme and a curly creme along with shampoo and conditioner. This is my first campaign with them so I'm pretty excited to try things out.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the items? I qualified for this a couple weeks ago.


----------



## shy32 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TaraBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is in this campaign looked through the pages and didn't see anything. Bedhead by TIGI, looks like they are sending out a straightening creme and a curly creme along with shampoo and conditioner. This is my first campaign with them so I'm pretty excited to try things out.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the items? I qualified for this a couple weeks ago.


my account says it shipped the 24th of April but it has not arrived yet. I am excited too, this is my first campaign as well


----------



## shy32 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my account says it shipped the 24th of April but it has not arrived yet. I am excited too, this is my first campaign as well


Just came in the mail today (Idaho).


----------



## TaraBell (May 1, 2013)

Looks like I spoke too soon mine was in the mailbox when I got home. Nice, I used to use Bedhead but I haven't in a couple years so it will be nice to try them out again.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 1, 2013)

First survey in awhile. About golf.


----------



## Meahlea (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First survey in awhile. About golf.


ditto. who plays golf?


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First survey in awhile. About golf.


 Just checked I had the same thing.


----------



## Jamie P (May 1, 2013)

I got it too. I don't golf, but hubby does and wants to teach me. So I will do it if asked.


----------



## bookie7 (May 1, 2013)

I am currently in the got2b powderful campaign. It is my first one. I'm not really impressed with the product though. =/ My hair is really straight and this only gives me a little volume. Hopefully I'll get some better campaigns. What is the best campaign you've ever done?


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bookie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently in the got2b powderful campaign. It is my first one. I'm not really impressed with the product though. =/ My hair is really straight and this only gives me a little volume. Hopefully I'll get some better campaigns. What is the best campaign you've ever done?


 I am in it too and it's the first of my campaigns that I've had a bad review of the product. I feel bad... but it's seriously not good for me at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2013)

i'm not interested in a men's razor from gilette bzz! gimme me a friggin campaign that i can use for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm not interested in a men's razor from gilette bzz! gimme me a friggin campaign that i can use for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I personally like men's razors way better than women's razors, so I'd be down for that campaign!!! My favorite razor of all time is the Schick Hydro (the men's one, NOT the women's Schick Hydrosilk -- I hate that one with a burning passion)!!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I personally like men's razors way better than women's razors, so I'd be down for that campaign!!! My favorite razor of all time is the Schick Hydro (the men's one, NOT the women's Schick Hydrosilk -- I hate that one with a burning passion)!!!


 oh ok. i just got another free hydrosilk from the company. i believe that they were giving them away on facebook.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh ok. i just got another free hydrosilk from the company. i believe that they were giving them away on facebook.


 That's cool. I was in the BzzAgent campaign for it, and I used the razor once, and never again -- it was that horrid [for me]. I got razor burn for the first time in YEARS, and had some sort of allergic reaction as well, and the only thing different about the way I shaved that night was the razor I was using.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2013)

If the golf one was clear that I could get a club for my hubs to try, I would have done it.  But none of the questions were about if others in your house golf so I said no.


----------



## TaraBell (May 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If the golf one was clear that I could get a club for my hubs to try, I would have done it.  But none of the questions were about if others in your house golf so I said no.  

My survey asked if I golfed and then when I indicated no, it then asked if anyone in the household golfed. Thats odd, do they have different surveys for different people?


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

Odd. I answered yes, because in the next week or two we will be... weekly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else answer no and have the second question?


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> Odd. I answered yes, because in the next week or two we will be... weekly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else answer no and have the second question?


 Me! Which I thought was odd because I could have sworn my profile indicated that I just live with kittymonsters. It seems like they should be able to flag accounts to not get questions about other household members.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me! Which I thought was odd because I could have sworn my profile indicated that I just live with kittymonsters. It seems like they should be able to flag accounts to not get questions about other household members.


 and now I have a mental image of golfing cats 






but yeah, they should have that figured out.


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

My cat has a plastic kids golf ball she plays with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookie7 (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like it. I was all excited for it and it doesn't live up to the claims at all.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby*
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd. I answered yes, because in the next week or two we will be... weekly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else answer no and have the second question?


 Yes, at the end there was something like if I would be interested in paying $50 for something I spaced out by that point lol.


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

I meant did they ask if anyone in your house played golf


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I meant did they ask if anyone in your house played golf


 Yes, how many times on or off the golf course. Also where do you buy your clubs and how much do you spend.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gals,
> 
> ...


 I have been a bzz agent for awhile, it seems like you wait forever for your first one then after you get one and do the feedback you more. I love it!! I haven't gotten one in awhile though ):


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the golf one was clear that I could get a club for my hubs to try, I would have done it.  But none of the questions were about if others in your house golf so I said no.


 Same thing here. My husband plays golf and I did not want to pay a fee for a club that would not work.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 3, 2013)

> Odd. I answered yes, because in the next week or two we will be... weekly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else answer no and have the second question?


 yep me! I said no then it asked if anyone in our household does and I said no because hubby doesn't golf either.


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 4, 2013)

There were a few quick surveys waiting for me when I logged in tonight!  3 about my hair type/texture/length, and one about if I owned a Keurig.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

Argh!  Logged in to BzzAgent, saw my score had dropped by .1, did all 15 surveys that came up, and my score did NOT go back up!




Whyyyyyy? (I'm sure it's nothing, I just get cranky when my score goes down for no apparent reason)


----------



## Jamie P (May 5, 2013)

Wow, how long had it been since you last logged in?


----------



## hiheather (May 5, 2013)

I don't think I've given a review on BzzAgent higher than 3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just completed the bra tasks and it got bad reviews from me. I noticed after I washed it, it just got extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, how long had it been since you last logged in?


 only about 2 days.  I log in a lot! A lot of the quizzes seemed like repeats (checking on income level, Keurig possession, and which big box stores I frequent).  Maybe it's their semi-annual check-in?


----------



## Jamie P (May 5, 2013)

Wow!!! I would love to log in and have 15! Haha!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 5, 2013)

I a, ready for some more campaigns I haven't gotten any in awhile ):


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

Submitted my activities for the Garnier BB cream campaign my score is 6.5 highest ever! Now if only I got a new campaign.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 6, 2013)

Wow, they sure are getting more picky on the activities lately. I have never had activity rejected before and I submitted two this morning and both of them are already rejected.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, they sure are getting more picky on the activities lately. I have never had activity rejected before and I submitted two this morning and both of them are already rejected.


 Sorry to hear that, if you don't mind me asking what activities did you do?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 6, 2013)

I am in the Pennington Sprayer campaign and I buzzed about talking with my neighbor about the sprayer and they also had one about buzzing about your yard.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in the Pennington Sprayer campaign and I buzzed about talking with my neighbor about the sprayer and they also had one about buzzing about your yard.


 I buzzed about talking to friends about the Garnier BB cream and it was accepted. Maybe you should try writing to them and see why they rejected it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 6, 2013)

I resubmitted it and worded it differently. They thought I had not used it prior to buzzing about it. So I just rewrote it and it has been accepted! Yay!


----------



## Xiang (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone gotten this error on the last task, Join Convo on BedHead Facebook Page? This is for the BedHead by TIGI campaign. I liked the TIGI Facebook page as instructed, refreshed the bzzagent page, and then got this error when clicking on the green Share on Facebook button. &gt;_&lt;

"An invalid target was specified: 370751781286. The target must be a page, event, or user that the actor can post on the wall of."


----------



## chocolatte (May 6, 2013)

I am in the got2b volumizing powder campaign right now, but I have not gotten any surveys in weeks! I would have loved to get some of the pesticide ones as I love to garden. Here's hoping I'll get some soon! I didn't even get the golf one everyone is talking about, although I don't golf so I wouldn't have qualified anyway.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 7, 2013)

My Score is 7.6, but I have not gotten invited to any campaigns in a while! I was invited to three right off the bat after I signed up, and now, nothing!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Score is 7.6, but I have not gotten invited to any campaigns in a while! I was invited to three right off the bat after I signed up, and now, nothing!


 Don't feel bad...I have a 9.5 and i haven't gotten a campaign since March.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I resubmitted it and worded it differently. They thought I had not used it prior to buzzing about it. So I just rewrote it and it has been accepted! Yay!


 Yay! glad it was accepted.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 7, 2013)

They said on their facebook today i think that there are supposed to be lots of campaigns in may, heres to hoping!


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said on their facebook today i think that there are supposed to be lots of campaigns in may, heres to hoping!


 I hope so


----------



## mermuse (May 8, 2013)

Wow, so I just spent quite a while typing out a review of the Garnier oil free BB cream (I actually really ended up loving the product on my skin).  The darned thing was accepted so quickly (less than a minute) that I doubt the person who accepted it even read it.  I got a "good" when I feel like I probably deserved an "excellent."  It makes me not want to bother spending that sort of time in the future if no one can be bothered to read it and the ratings seem so erratic, you know?

I had turned in a photo before I wrote that review and it was literally accepted as soon as I submitted it.  Again, a "good."  I would enjoy some feedback or something.  I guess it's the straight A student in me who is not enjoying this.

Anyway, how long on average do you spend filling those things out?  I've been painfully busy lately so my time is much more precious which makes me feel annoyed that I was passed over.  I think I've been fiddling with the review and the photo for well over an hour.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, so I just spent quite a while typing out a review of the Garnier oil free BB cream (I actually really ended up loving the product on my skin).  The darned thing was accepted so quickly (less than a minute) that I doubt the person who accepted it even read it.  I got a "good" when I feel like I probably deserved an "excellent."  It makes me not want to bother spending that sort of time in the future if no one can be bothered to read it and the ratings seem so erratic, you know?
> 
> ...


 Never that long! And I usually get a good or an excellent. I spend maybe 20 minutes on my stuff...but then again, I've also been known to write 3 page papers an hour before class starts and still do well (85/B and above)...


----------



## goldenmeans (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, so I just spent quite a while typing out a review of the Garnier oil free BB cream (I actually really ended up loving the product on my skin).  The darned thing was accepted so quickly (less than a minute) that I doubt the person who accepted it even read it.  I got a "good" when I feel like I probably deserved an "excellent."  It makes me not want to bother spending that sort of time in the future if no one can be bothered to read it and the ratings seem so erratic, you know?
> 
> ...


 This is why I have issues with people who work at home handling these things. I feel like most will try to complete as many as possible for the money, without actually putting in any effort.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

Just logged in and had tons of surveys. I hope that means more campaigns and soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just logged in and had tons of surveys. I hope that means more campaigns and soon.


 You got me all excited...so I logged in...and there are no surveys. Boo.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You got me all excited...so I logged in...and there are no surveys. Boo.


 No surveys for me either. All good though, It sound like they got a few things coming up in May!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 9, 2013)

I don't have any either, but I had a ton maybe a week ago so I wonder if I already did them?


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2013)

I just did my review for the got2b hair powder and got my first "exceptional"...lol. It was a negative review.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have any either, but I had a ton maybe a week ago so I wonder if I already did them?


 true, that was the same for me, right around that golf thing.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No surveys for me either. All good though, It sound like they got a few things coming up in May!


 Yeah...hopefully. I haven't gotten anything since the Garnier BB cream which was in March!



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just did my review for the got2b hair powder and got my first "exceptional"...lol. It was a negative review.


 They don't care if it's positive or negative. They just care about quality and honesty.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...hopefully. I haven't gotten anything since the Garnier BB cream which was in March!
> ...


 I haven't tried anything yet but i also do not want to try just random things of course. Let's hope there are some fun items in May! Also, I like that tey care about honesty in reviews!


----------



## tameloy (May 13, 2013)

They just posted this on FB...woohoo!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 13, 2013)

> They just posted this on FB...woohoo!


 Lol, GOT!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted this on FB...woohoo!


 Yay!!! cant wait to see what they have.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted this on FB...woohoo!


 I saw this.

If I don't get a campaign this week, I'll be really put out. My score is a 9.5 for crying out loud!!


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted this on FB...woohoo!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted this on FB...woohoo!
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

Can you be in more than one campaign at a time?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you be in more than one campaign at a time?


 Yep!


----------



## Xiang (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep!


 Oohh, awesome, thanks! =)

I haven't gotten any surveys but there is a new campaign out for Dr. Scholl's massaging Gel Insoles on their site!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw this.
> ...


 I know it sucks to see other people getting campaigns (I'm in 0 right now, too) but if you aren't the right fit, no matter how high your score, they won't pick you. You could be the wrong age, gender, ethnicity, geographic location, etc. I guess what I'm trying to say is its probably not personal, lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it sucks to see other people getting campaigns (I'm in 0 right now, too) but if you aren't the right fit, no matter how high your score, they won't pick you. You could be the wrong age, gender, ethnicity, geographic location, etc. I guess what I'm trying to say is its probably not personal, lol.


 True...but considering my score and the fact that it is supposedly going to be a week with the most campaigns/invites ever, I will be quite upset if I don't get into anything. It seems improbable that I'm not the right fit for _something_...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just got an e-mail for  a new campaign, it is for the new Gilette razor partnered with Olay and it sounds great. Got accepted (first campaign) and cannot wait to try it! yay!!


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got an e-mail for  a new campaign, it is for the new Gilette razor partnered with Olay and it sounds great. Got accepted (first campaign) and cannot wait to try it! yay!!


 Does it say what you get in your kit? I'm dying to know the kit contents for that one and the ice cream one. I haven't gotten a new campaign for a while.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does it say what you get in your kit? I'm dying to know the kit contents for that one and the ice cream one. I haven't gotten a new campaign for a while.


 This is my first one so I am not sure if I am looking right (anyone participating, feel free to correct me) but i think it is just the razor. it looks nice though and I like the scents (Vanilla or Sugarberry)


----------



## quene8106 (May 14, 2013)

I finally got a campaign. The Olay Venus one. Yay!


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first one so I am not sure if I am looking right (anyone participating, feel free to correct me) but i think it is just the razor. it looks nice though and I like the scents (Vanilla or Sugarberry)


 If you go under the BzzCampaigns tab and go into the campaign homepage for your product, there should be a More Info link and a What's In My BzzKit link if you click that. But now that I think about it, It might be too soon to see it since it's the first day. But only people accepted for the campaign can see it and I'm dying to know what's in the razor and the ice cream campaign, lol.


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

No new campaigns for me!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 14, 2013)

I would love to try the Olay Venus razor! I used to be a die hard Venus fan and I've tried pretty much all of their razors.


----------



## Xiang (May 14, 2013)

I'm so jealous. I really want to be in that one. They said on facebook that they're still sending out invites though. Pick me!  Pick me!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous. I really want to be in that one. They said on facebook that they're still sending out invites though. Pick me!  Pick me!


 
I'm crossing my fingers for this one too!  I love getting practical things that I would have to buy anyway.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

On Facebook they mentioned there would be a new campaign launched today. The hint is :micropulse". I am thinking toothbrush?


----------



## goldenmeans (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Facebook they mentioned there would be a new campaign launched today. The hint is :micropulse". I am thinking toothbrush?


 Or something from Loreal/ beauty related- I had a Loreal eye cream with a metal micropulse... thingy on one end. Didn't really do much.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or something from Loreal/ beauty related- I had a Loreal eye cream with a metal micropulse... thingy on one end. Didn't really do much.


 Good thought! There are probably a ton of other things, toothbrush is just the first thing thatcame to my mind...


----------



## Canny Charlene (May 15, 2013)

Check your emails..I just got a campaign for Dr. Scholl's five minutes ago!


----------



## 1lenna1 (May 15, 2013)

Same here invite for dr scholls


----------



## JHP07 (May 15, 2013)

I just received the Dr. Scholl's invite too!


----------



## Jamie P (May 15, 2013)

I'm in as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 15, 2013)

Very cool! I did not get invited but i am still so excited for the Venus campaign  after all it is my first one to participate in



 I also think with the initial surveys where they ask what health problems I have I did not check anything that had to do with my feet so I do not expect to be matched up with it. I would have found a pair of heels to wear them in


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

Got into the in-soles campaign too. =)

Looks like they're still sending out invites days after they post the campaigns up on Facebook.


----------



## beautyofaqueen (May 15, 2013)

I got my first bzzagent campaign yesterday! Its the Venus okay razor campaign I'm very excited! I also applied for the houseparty soda stream party.


----------



## shy32 (May 15, 2013)

I'm in the Dr. Scholls study as well


----------



## Squidling (May 15, 2013)

So I got into the Amdro weed killer campaign (fun, I know) and the item they sent me doesn't work! Boo hiss! Seriously, though, it worked for a minute before completely breaking down. Has anyone experienced this w/ a Bzz Campaign?


----------



## Xiang (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got into the Amdro weed killer campaign (fun, I know) and the item they sent me doesn't work! Boo hiss! Seriously, though, it worked for a minute before completely breaking down. Has anyone experienced this w/ a Bzz Campaign?


 How did it break down? I'm sure BzzAgent can help you with a replacement if you take a photo of it and message them. I saw photos on facebook of someone having problems with the tube being wrapped so tight for shipment that it ripped by the time it got to her.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (May 16, 2013)

I'm kind of disappointed, no new campaigns for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well hopefully I'll get one soon.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed, no new campaigns for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well hopefully I'll get one soon.


 Me too, and I signed up the hubby and he got two right away.


----------



## Jamie P (May 16, 2013)

My hubby has like, 5 going on right now. He is addicted.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby has like, 5 going on right now. He is addicted.


 We need some of that luck the hubbys are getting.


----------



## Jamie P (May 16, 2013)

Yea we do! I've had two so far, including this gel insoles one.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yea we do! I've had two so far, including this gel insoles one.


 I haven't had any since the got2be that's about to end.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, and I signed up the hubby and he got two right away.


 That's funny because that was the same at our house, actually he is in three - the dr. scholls and the two men's gillette. Too funny!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

On Facebook they said there will be a new campaign today and talked about 5 in 5 campaigns this week. So far there were two Gillette for Men razors, the Venus for Women and the Dr. Scholl, right? Today's campaign will have to do with food and grilling.

Note; I just went on the website and it shows the Filippo Berio Extra Virgin Oil.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 17, 2013)

I think that was from yesterday. (The olive oil) on a side note I haven't gotten in to one ofthe campaigns they launched this week. &gt;:-/


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think that was from yesterday. (The olive oil) on a side note I haven't gotten in to one ofthe campaigns they launched this week. &gt;:-/


 That stinks- sorry! I got accepted to my first campaign this week.

 yeah yesterday they kept talking about something you could use with any food and then today something for grilling but all is noticed on the Buzzz website was the olive oil


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

Just checked and got into the Dr.scholls campaign.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 17, 2013)

I just got in on an olive oil campaign


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 17, 2013)

I got in on the Filipo Berio campaign as well.


----------



## hiheather (May 17, 2013)

My fingers are crossed I get into the Kroger grilling campaign. Free food = always awesome!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked and got into the Dr.scholls campaign.


 nice! let us know how you like it!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My fingers are crossed I get into the Kroger grilling campaign. Free food = always awesome!


 It sounds great! Unfortunately we do not have a Kroger close by



 oh well maybe I still get into the olive oil one because I feel like I buy a small bottle every month.


----------



## hiheather (May 17, 2013)

I'm already in a Kroger campaign so I hope that doesn't rule me out. Is it bad to say I'd want the olive oil campaign just to use it for my hair?


----------



## tameloy (May 17, 2013)

I had a new survey about streaming movies/tv


----------



## Annelle (May 17, 2013)

Oh I did Filippo Berio a few months ago.  Hands down my favorite part was the jar opener pad thing that they sent with the bottle. I've used that thing so many times, it's totally a miracle product.  (The olive oil isn't bad, but I like my olive oils to taste more olivey.)  BUT I can now open jars and gatorade bottles with my very own weakling arms!


----------



## lovepink (May 17, 2013)

No new campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Last one I had was Neutrogena and that ended mid April!  I have only had the golf suvery since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think that was from yesterday. (The olive oil) on a side note I haven't gotten in to one ofthe campaigns they launched this week. &gt;:-/


 Neither have I. I was recently in four at the same time... win some lose some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm already in a Kroger campaign so I hope that doesn't rule me out.
> 
> Is it bad to say I'd want the olive oil campaign just to use it for my hair?


 I would LOVE to see the BzzReport for that! 








> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think that was from yesterday. (The olive oil) on a side note I haven't gotten in to one ofthe campaigns they launched this week. &gt;:-/
> ...


----------



## Xiang (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would LOVE to see the BzzReport for that!
> 
> ...


 Haha. I'm totally the other way around. Haven't had a single one from Influenster since I joined.


----------



## saku (May 18, 2013)

I got in the 

Gilette Venus &amp; Olay Razor BzzCampaignâ€ 
I haven't received my kit yet, but I'm so excited as this is my first! I'm wondering how much sample they give? Maybe 1 razor?


----------



## astokes (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got in the
> 
> ...


The campaign invite email tells you what will be in your BzzKit. : )


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had a new survey about streaming movies/tv


 Me too.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm already in a Kroger campaign so I hope that doesn't rule me out.
> ...


----------



## Annelle (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No new campaigns for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Last one I had was Neutrogena and that ended mid April!  I have only had the golf suvery since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The last two campaigns I had were Nescafe and Garnier Dry Oil, and I got those products in February!  I've been dry nearly all year!  They spoiled me last year I was in at least 1 or 2 campaigns constantly.


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2013)

That sucks!  I agree it is easy to get spoiled by lots of campaigns, then when you hit a dry spell to feel left out and forgotten!  Here's hoping to new campaigns in both our futures!  



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last two campaigns I had were Nescafe and Garnier Dry Oil, and I got those products in February!  I've been dry nearly all year!  They spoiled me last year I was in at least 1 or 2 campaigns constantly.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 20, 2013)

Just got into the Dr. Scholl's campaign! It's not the most exciting, but it's something!


----------



## saku (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into the Dr. Scholl's campaign! It's not the most exciting, but it's something!


 Me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

I too got into the Dr. Scholls. Cool with me, I work on my feet all day and sometimes they are killing me by the time I get home.

I'd really love a beauty related campaign soon, though!


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

I got the email for the Dr. Scholls, but passed because I sit at a desk all day....so hopefully someone with more on their feet time can do it!


----------



## l0ser_dust (May 20, 2013)

Nurse over here super hyped for the Dr. Scholl's campaign!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 20, 2013)

If it weren't summer I'd be more excited about the Dr. Scholl's campaign...but in the summer, I live in flip flops...guess I'll have to try them out in flats...but that usually doesn't work out very well...if I could put them in boots, like I wear in the cooler/rainier months, that would be great...but I tend to not wear real shoes in the summer. I mean, even last summer when I was on my feet all day and easily walked 6 miles a day, I didn't wear anything but my flip flops! And nothing fancy...just ones from Target! Did my feet kill? Yes. Was it better than dying from heat in sneakers? Absolutely!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nurse over here super hyped for the Dr. Scholl's campaign!


 I'm an aide, so I feel your excitement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too got into the Dr. Scholls. Cool with me, I work on my feet all day and sometimes they are killing me by the time I get home.
> 
> I'd really love a beauty related campaign soon, though!


 Yup, I wear heels at work all day 5 days a week if not even 6 so I got excited when I was just invited too. I also had a survey about sleep aids.

And I agree completely: a beauty related campaign would be great!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 20, 2013)

OOH I hope I get into the streaming movies one!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOH I hope I get into the streaming movies one!!!


 I hope it's not Redbox Instant again. That was AWFUL!!!


----------



## wadedl (May 20, 2013)

Redbox Instant was horrible! I cancelled before even using all my credits because I did not want to forget.



> I hope it's not Redbox Instant again. That was AWFUL!!!


----------



## hiheather (May 20, 2013)

I just had a new survey about sleeping habits.


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a new survey about sleeping habits.


 Me too!


----------



## lovepink (May 20, 2013)

I had the sleep habits survey and I got Dr. Scholl's!  Am happy to have something going on from Bzz Agent!


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2013)

I'm hoping for the instant streaming and sleep aid campaigns! I had a *horrendous* time sleeping last night (I think I got an hour of sleep, during which time I had an anxiety dream that I'm pretty sure was cleaning related), and it just gets worse for me in the summer, so I am always interested in ways to knock myself out at night.


----------



## quene8106 (May 20, 2013)

I got that survey too. I hoped that I got in that campaign but I think I didn't because that screen listing I had three points came up. My job has me working all kinds of hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (May 20, 2013)

I got that survey too. I hoped that I got in that campaign but I think I didn't because that screen listing I had three points came up. My job has me working all kinds of hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 20, 2013)

got into the Dr. Scholls campaign! 

also had the online streaming &amp; sleeping survey


----------



## wadedl (May 21, 2013)

I got Dr Scholls and the sleeping survey too.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

Got in to Dr Scholls, woohoo! Shouldn't they have asked for my shoe size or something, or are the insoles one size fits all?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got in to Dr Scholls, woohoo! Shouldn't they have asked for my shoe size or something, or are the insoles one size fits all?


 Hahaha yeah my husband asked that and I just laughed and said "maybe it's those that you have to cut down to fit your size" (like those super cheap flat white ones you get at Walgreens). I really sonder how that works though.


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2013)

> Got in to Dr Scholls, woohoo! Shouldn't they have asked for my shoe size or something, or are the insoles one size fits all?


 Insoles are typically one-size-fits-all. Half-insoles are intended to be used as is, and full insoles are usually trim-to-fit. Orthotics need to be sized, but those are a bit different from what Dr. Scholl's makes.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Insoles are typically one-size-fits-all. Half-insoles are intended to be used as is, and full insoles are usually trim-to-fit. Orthotics need to be sized, but those are a bit different from what Dr. Scholl's makes.


 ahhh ok. ha ha, I've never used insoles before, so I wasn't sure. Still though, how can someone with a size 6 shoe use the same ones as someone with a size 9? Since these are the gel kind, I'm assuming we can't really... trim them, right?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh ok. ha ha, I've never used insoles before, so I wasn't sure. Still though, how can someone with a size 6 shoe use the same ones as someone with a size 9? Since these are the gel kind, I'm assuming we can't really... trim them, right?


 Yeah I think that is where I got stuck when thinking about it to, that it is gel. I guess we will see when they arrive. Another question: In everyone's experience: How long does it usually take for the items to ship?


----------



## Squidling (May 21, 2013)

I got into the Dr. Scholl's too and I am BEYOND happy! I live in Philly, walk 2 blocks down a steep hill to my train, walk 7 blocks to my office, walk around at work and then reverse the journey home - all in wonky shoes. So, yeah. It's a miracle I still have feet and not stumps.


----------



## MsMeesh (May 21, 2013)

I got the Dr. Scholl's too. I'm pretty sure you can trim them.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I think that is where I got stuck when thinking about it to, that it is gel. I guess we will see when they arrive. Another question: In everyone's experience: How long does it usually take for the items to ship?


 It depends on the campaign, and if they have the items ready to go. I got the Garnier BB cream within a week of signing up. The got2b came pretty quickly too, and before they even sent an email telling me it was coming. The longest I ever waited was for the Playtex bra campaign, that was a month or so after signing up. I think for that one, is was only because they asked each person their bra size, so they had to get each individual one for everyone. I'm hoping this comes soon, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## hiheather (May 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are one size fits all. I remember trimming gel ones I had once. They had outlines of all shoe/foot sizes and you just trim to your size.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh ok. ha ha, I've never used insoles before, so I wasn't sure. Still though, how can someone with a size 6 shoe use the same ones as someone with a size 9? Since these are the gel kind, I'm assuming we can't really... trim them, right?


 I did this campaign last year, and yup you can trim them.


----------



## hiheather (May 22, 2013)

Man, no love from Bzzagent recently. Just finished my final review on the only campaign I had open.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw the campaign I want is still open. I won't get it though. I was looking at their FB and darn I'm jealous now! There are people talking about how they've been invited to each campaign offered recently. Where my love BzzAgent!?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 23, 2013)

I just changed my location/shipping info on BzzAgent. Do you think my Dr. Scholl's will be shipped to the new address or the old one? If it's the old one, it's not a big deal, my parents can forward it to me, but the new one would be convenient. My account says "Shipping soon" still...

I also wonder if I'll qualify for more/different campaigns. I'm moving to the other side of the country (California, from New York)...so we'll see.


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

It can take a few weeks for them to ship so it may still make it to your new address!

Those cross country moves are rough!  I did not move coast to coast but from the Midwest to California and that was enough!  What part of CA are you moving to?  Good luck with the move!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just changed my location/shipping info on BzzAgent. Do you think my Dr. Scholl's will be shipped to the new address or the old one? If it's the old one, it's not a big deal, my parents can forward it to me, but the new one would be convenient. My account says "Shipping soon" still...
> 
> I also wonder if I'll qualify for more/different campaigns. I'm moving to the other side of the country (California, from New York)...so we'll see.


----------



## Jamie P (May 23, 2013)

Shipping has started. My husband got his yesterday. I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It can take a few weeks for them to ship so it may still make it to your new address!
> 
> Those cross country moves are rough!  I did not move coast to coast but from the Midwest to California and that was enough!  What part of CA are you moving to?  Good luck with the move!





> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shipping has started. My husband got his yesterday. I'm still waiting for mine.


 Well if it gets to me by Thursday then I'll have them in hand, otherwise, it'll be a trick. I'm moving to the Bay Area -- near Berkeley.


----------



## lovepink (May 23, 2013)

Oh I love San Francisco/Bay Area/etc.  I live in southern CA but we go up north at least once a year and I fall in love a little more!

Hope you get your Bzz Kit soon!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it gets to me by Thursday then I'll have them in hand, otherwise, it'll be a trick. I'm moving to the Bay Area -- near Berkeley.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I love San Francisco/Bay Area/etc.  I live in southern CA but we go up north at least once a year and I fall in love a little more!
> 
> Hope you get your Bzz Kit soon!


 Cool. It's my first time going, so it'll be an adventure! And thanks!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shipping has started. My husband got his yesterday. I'm still waiting for mine.


 my husband got two of his campaigns this week, too. I am still waiting on mine as well.


----------



## PixelatedToys (May 24, 2013)

Just got into the Dr. Scholls for Her campaign!  I'm glad I'm in something again...my last was the Garnier!


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into the Dr. Scholls for Her campaign!  I'm glad I'm in something again...my last was the Garnier!


 ditto.


----------



## hiheather (May 24, 2013)

Got into Dr. Scholls for Her! I have a pair of 6in wedges I've been meaning to break in so this is perfect!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 24, 2013)

I'm in the Dr. Scholls as well!  First one since the Garnier Olia campaign.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 24, 2013)

Jelly of you ladies in the Dr. Scholl's For Her campaign. I feel like that product would be sooo much better for me than the massaging insoles! Oh well, I'm okay with any free products.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 24, 2013)

> I'm in the Dr. Scholls as well!Â  First one since the Garnier Olia campaign.


 Same here


----------



## kawaiisquawks (May 24, 2013)

Got an invite to the Dr. Scholls! Pretty excited because I've been meaning to get insoles for a while now, the various pairs of black pumps I wear for work always murder my feet (yet I have no problem with higher heels, go figure).


----------



## Eleda (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an invite to the Dr. Scholls! Pretty excited because I've been meaning to get insoles for a while now, the various pairs of black pumps I wear for work always murder my feet (yet I have no problem with higher heels, go figure).


 I also got into DrScholls! yay!


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

I thought they were going to have a lot of campaigns this month, I was hoping something beauty related.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought they were going to have a lot of campaigns this month, I was hoping something beauty related.


Yeah I was wondering about that. The beginning of March started out well but now it slowed down.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 24, 2013)

got my Dr. Scholls bzz kit today


----------



## MissTrix (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly of you ladies in the Dr. Scholl's For Her campaign. I feel like that product would be sooo much better for me than the massaging insoles! Oh well, I'm okay with any free products.


 I feel the same way. Most of my shoes aren't "insole friendly" but I literally use Dr. Scholl's for Her products all the time.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. Most of my shoes aren't "insole friendly" but I literally use Dr. Scholl's for Her products all the time.


 I've never used the for Her products...I usually just wear my shoes and that's that. I put fashion over comfort all the time when it comes to shoes.


----------



## mspocket (May 26, 2013)

I am having quite the dry spell from bzzagent...actually all my "free stuff" sites haven't been giving me anything lately :/ anyone know any other sites similar to bzzagent that I could try out? I need some action!! 




 &lt;--(that's me being eager)


----------



## Jamie P (May 26, 2013)

Smiley360 gives me a lot of stuff. It's smaller scale, but currently doing Campbell's soup, oxiclean, seventh generation, arm and hammer toothpaste, and emergen c.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Smiley360 gives me a lot of stuff. It's smaller scale, but currently doing Campbell's soup, oxiclean, seventh generation, arm and hammer toothpaste, and emergen c.


 I've been a member for over 2 years and have never had anything avaliable to me...kind of gave up..


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Smiley360 gives me a lot of stuff. It's smaller scale, but currently doing Campbell's soup, oxiclean, seventh generation, arm and hammer toothpaste, and emergen c.


 Wow, that sounds great!! Totally signing up now!!


----------



## Dots (May 26, 2013)

I started taking surveys through Pink Panel, it pretty much puts u in a drawing and sometimes a coupon code. It is through their Facebook, I just did my first survey with them, Laura Gellar. it was fun though.


----------



## mspocket (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Smiley360 gives me a lot of stuff. It's smaller scale, but currently doing Campbell's soup, oxiclean, seventh generation, arm and hammer toothpaste, and emergen c.


 signing up asap!!


----------



## mspocket (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I started taking surveys through Pink Panel, it pretty much puts u in a drawing and sometimes a coupon code. It is through their Facebook, I just did my first survey with them, Laura Gellar. it was fun though.


 I always feel like I never know what's going on with the pink panel, probably because they do it through facebook instead of an actual website. I don't check facebook all too regularly


----------



## Dots (May 26, 2013)

> I always feel like I never know what's going on with the pink panel, probably because they do it through facebook instead of an actual website. I don't check facebook all too regularly


 Well, they have this site but I don't know what it does as I have not signed up through the site yet.http://pinkpanel.us4.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=d378f9400cc39d4da721794a7&amp;id=9c0c0eb685


----------



## mspocket (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they have this site but I don't know what it does as I have not signed up through the site yet.http://pinkpanel.us4.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=d378f9400cc39d4da721794a7&amp;id=9c0c0eb685


 I'm pretty sure that site is only for the sign-up part, after that everything is through facebook :/


----------



## Dots (May 26, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure that site is only for the sign-up part, after that everything is through facebook :/


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 26, 2013)

My Dr. Scholl's shipped on Wednesday, according to the site, so hopefully I'll have them in hand by Thursday since I'm leaving before the mail comes on Friday!


----------



## Kelli (May 26, 2013)

My gel insoles shipped Thursday. This is the first thing I'd gotten in a while...though at the beginning of the year I had like three at once, then nothing for about 4 months.

Last year around this time, I got the Dr Scholls for her insoles from bzzagent, so I'm glad I am getting the other ones. This time of year I wear a lot of sandals, skimmers &amp; ballet flats, so I don't really need the high heel ones in summer.


----------



## saku (May 28, 2013)

I received my Gilette Venus &amp; Olay razor today. I just used it and I like it, though I'll use it a few more times before writing the review. I love that you don't need a shaving cream - how convenient! I also liked the Olay strips in the razor, it's better than the regular 'soap' ones that are in my other razor. The Olay strip is kinda jelly in texture..moisturizing too!

Now I'm waiting for the Dr. Scholls. It said it shipped already.. I love free stuff! LOL


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 29, 2013)

I got my Dr. Scholl's yesterday. So glad it came before my move!!


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Dr. Scholl's yesterday. So glad it came before my move!!


 That's great!


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 29, 2013)

My Dr. Scholls kit was mailed about a week ago, apparently, so I think I will get it soon. Today I got in to the Kroger fried chicken campaign. woooot! And my buzzscore went up to 8.2, highest it's ever been!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (May 29, 2013)

I got into the Kroger fried chicken campaign. I thought it was kind of odd that they are only giving a coupon for a 1.25 liter and not a 2 liter.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the Kroger fried chicken campaign. I thought it was kind of odd that they are only giving a coupon for a 1.25 liter and not a 2 liter.


 I did, too. I don't think I've even seen a 1.25 liter. I've seen 1 liters and 2. heh. I was also a little sad that we didn't get the automatic online coupons like the Private Selection cakes. I plan on grocery shopping friday and thought this might make a good dinner. hehe

I did get my Dr. Scholl's thingies today. They're so squishy. :3


----------



## hiheather (May 29, 2013)

> I did, too. I don't think I've even seen a 1.25 liter. I've seen 1 liters and 2. heh. I was also a little sad that we didn't get the automatic online coupons like the Private Selection cakes. I plan on grocery shopping friday and thought this might make a good dinner. hehe I did get my Dr. Scholl's thingies today. They're so squishy. :3


 1.25 liters are usually the smaller bottles for $0.98 by the 2 liters. Just still seems odd for a family meal campaign. I am bummed it wasn't an automatic coupon as well, I went Kroger's twice today each time passing that darn fried chicken and getting hungry!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 30, 2013)

I got the Dr. Scholl's massaging gel insoles today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe these will be going into my Converse since those are the shoes I wear the most day to day during this season. These are actually something I can really chat up too because I know a lot of people who complain about foot pain and such.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Dr. Scholl's massaging gel insoles today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe these will be going into my Converse since those are the shoes I wear the most day to day during this season. These are actually something I can really chat up too because I know a lot of people who complain about foot pain and such.


 I got mine yesterday as well. I am thinking of my Converse as well since I love them for this season! They also have pretty thin soles themselves so this will work great.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2013)

I FINALLY got an alcohol campaign lol. I got invited to the skinny girl one yesterday, and the dr. scholls for her the day before.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 31, 2013)

> I FINALLY got an alcohol campaign lol. I got invited to the skinny girl one yesterday, and the dr. scholls for her the day before.


I would have LOVED the skinny girl campaign!! What is included in the kit? Very curious!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

Lean Cuisine campaign over here!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2013)

> Lean Cuisine campaign over here!


 Yum! That'd be perfect for me and work!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have LOVED the skinny girl campaign!! What is included in the kit? Very curious!


 Its 2 $7 rebates, a summer entertaining guide, and extra "pass along" rebates.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 31, 2013)

> Its 2 $7 rebates, a summer entertaining guide, and extra "pass along" rebates.Â


Awesome!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (May 31, 2013)

Got into the "Taste of Summer" campaign today. Sure wish I would have gotten the Skinnygirl one....been wanting to try that line!


----------



## amberlamps (May 31, 2013)

Woohoo! I'm in the Skinny Girl one, and the olive oil campaign.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

I got my Dr Scholls a few days ago...so far aren't doing much for me but I'm going to try them in different shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got into  Lean Cuisine and Private Selection campaigns...yay, food! haha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Dr Scholls a few days ago...so far aren't doing much for me but I'm going to try them in different shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also got into  Lean Cuisine and Private Selection campaigns...yay, food! haha.


 Man I wish I still lived near a Kroger!  They have all the good campaigns


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

Now that I see the Lean Cuisine options, I'm really intrigued by the Pomegranate Chicken. It kind of reminds me of fesanjoon, although that's probably not happening with LC due to all of the walnuts. Ooh, maybe I'll make some this weekend now that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Now that I see the Lean Cuisine options, I'm really intrigued by the Pomegranate Chicken. It kind of reminds me of fesanjoon, although that's probably not happening with LC due to all of the walnuts. Ooh, maybe I'll make some this weekend now that I'm thinking about it.


 It's not the most exciting of campaigns, but I do have to say I'm intrigued by the varieties of this line...they all sound pretty good for frozen food. I suppose we'll see how they taste.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (May 31, 2013)

What does the Lean Cuisine bzzkit include?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What does the Lean Cuisine bzzkit include?


 Just a free coupon for a meal, and some discount coupons to pass out.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 1, 2013)

got into the fried chicken one also....wishing I had my coupons like right now since I'm starving and could definitely go for some!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got into the fried chicken one also....wishing I had my coupons like right now since I'm starving and could definitely go for some!


 Same here. Since it's a Kroger campaign, I just don't see why they can't use the plus card coupons online. That was so easy!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. Since it's a Kroger campaign, I just don't see why they can't use the plus card coupons online. That was so easy!


 seriously! plus there's a million other ways to give someone a coupon--email, downloads, etc. Actually mailing them sounds like the hardest way to do it lol


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

I got into the Dr. Scholls...better late than never  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got into the Dr. Scholls...better late than never


 Is it the Dr. Scholls specifically for women? Should be good for a nice pair of heels!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 3, 2013)

> Is it the Dr. Scholls specifically for women? Should be good for a nice pair of heels!!


 Yes it's specifically for women...I think they are for high heels (which I never wear) but it says on the website that they can be worn with flats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it's specifically for women...I think they are for high heels (which I never wear) but it says on the website that they can be worn with flats too


 Sweet! Not sure which ones they are exactly but I wear heels and wedges at work so I tried a ton of brands



 Now if they are the sticky kind and you have flat sandals or flip flops that are not made out of rubber, they stick to those as well. I got a pair of flip flops that I love to wear but they almost got like a plastic sole and so when you walk a lot , the rubbing on your foot will make a blister. So I put the thin gel cuhions right on that spot and it is great!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2013)

They're still sending out invitations to the Private Selections and Dr. Scholl's campaigns! I just received both. I actually passed on the insoles because I don't wear heels, and these things are usually too narrow for me, so I thought it best to leave the slot for someone else.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 3, 2013)

I got into a new campaign!  Private Selection foods, a Kroger brand.  It says my bzzkit will include 

â€¢    Coupon for $3 off any $10 spend of Private Selection Angus Beef

â€¢    Coupons for Free Private Selection Artisan Bread, Preserves, Rub, Dark Amber Maple Syrup and Panko Breadcrumbs

Cool!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have a Kroger's around here, so I can't get any of those ones. I did get the Dr. Scholl's campaign today, though. I don't usually wear heals, but I do have pretty achy feet, so the insoles might actually help.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Yes it's specifically for women...I think they are for high heels (which I never wear) but it says on the website that they can be worn with flats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hah no way they'd fit into any of my heels - they're too bulky


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah no way they'd fit into any of my heels - they're too bulky


 Seriously! I put them in some mary jane's and they barely fit. I can't believe how thick they are! I almost feel like the shoe is coming off when I wear them.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously! I put them in some mary jane's and they barely fit. I can't believe how thick they are! I almost feel like the shoe is coming off when I wear them.


 I put them in some flats and they squished my foot so I put them in my hiking shoes and I felt like I was going to fall out of them after a little while.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put them in some flats and they squished my foot so I put them in my hiking shoes and I felt like I was going to fall out of them after a little while.


 i put them in my cleats....they works best if you take out the existing footbed in whatever shoes you're putting them in - this is usually easiest in tennis shoes!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah no way they'd fit into any of my heels - they're too bulky


 I think these are not the ones that were already sent out but those smaller ones that only go in the front of your shoe to prevent you from slipping... I believe there are two Dr. Scholls campaigns, one withthe massaging gel ones which are pretty thick and don't work withheels and one for the other ones.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in the Dr. Scholl's massaging gel campaign and they are actually not as bulky as you would think! They fit in my high heeled boots and those suckers are narrow!

Also- has anyone gotten into the E&amp;J Brandy campaign? I just got the email and was accepted! 

TREAT YOUR FRIENDS TO TOP-SHELF BRANDY The history of E&amp;J Gallo brandy dates back to 1938, when Ernest and Julio Gallo used a grape surplus in Californiaâ€™s wine country to make their Cream of California Brandy. More than seven decades later, E&amp;J makes its brandy in three tiers, and at the top is XO Brandy. Aged at least two years and carefully blended by hand in toasted oak barrels, E&amp;J XO Brandy has a lusciously smooth mouthfeel and refined flavors worthy of its top-shelf label. Its unique notes of flavors make it perfect for mixing into a range of cocktails. Enjoy E&amp;J XO Brandy in the company of friends, mixing up some killer cocktails from the recipe library on ejbrandy.com

Seriously, insoles and booze, it's like Christmas over here!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got the brandy campaign. My state laws must've changed because I never used to get alcohol campaigns and now I'm in two. Not that I mind!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the brandy campaign. My state laws must've changed because I never used to get alcohol campaigns and now I'm in two. Not that I mind!


 I want the Brandy campaign, but right now I was offered SkinnyGirl.  I was wondering if I accepted it, would I be disqualified from the Brandy?

Edit: I missed the chance for Skinnygirl.  It's full.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

No alcohol invites for me... and we drink... often! Hmmm maybe it's an Illinois thing? I don't really know what laws would prevent that. I haven't found a pair of shoes to put my dr scholls in yet... that isn't a good thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wear croc boots at work and they don't fit right in those. I can "feel" them... and it's not comfortable. I don't wear my walking shoes often enough to try them out in that. Not sure... I wish they fit in my flats.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

State liquor boards in at least some states have to approve every brand or variety (I think that Oregon's has to approve every *batch*), so that might have something to do with why one state might allow you to get liquor through a program like this but not *this* liquor.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No alcohol invites for me... and we drink... often! Hmmm maybe it's an Illinois thing? I don't really know what laws would prevent that. I haven't found a pair of shoes to put my dr scholls in yet... that isn't a good thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wear croc boots at work and they don't fit right in those. I can "feel" them... and it's not comfortable. I don't wear my walking shoes often enough to try them out in that. Not sure... I wish they fit in my flats.


 Same for Missouri apparently, neighbor! I have my insoles ready for my chucks but haven't worn them yet. Hoping to take a nice long walk with the puppy later so I can try them.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 6, 2013)

I just got my insoles yesterday. I'm not sure wtf I'm going to do with them, they're for Women's size 6-11!!  I have size 4 feet!  I'll have to mess with cutting them down and wearing sneakers for a day.  I normally wear heels or ballet flats, so this will be interesting.

Pretty sure that I wrote that I wear sneakers once a month or less.  I'm not sure what these will fit in.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 6, 2013)

I just got in to the Midnight campaign. Really excited about this. I've seen commercials for this pill and I've been wanting to try it. I have pretty bad issues with sleeping. I wake up all the time. yay!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

The hubby hasn't had his account for a month and has 3 campaigns im stuck at 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hope I get something soon.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jun 6, 2013)

My husband just got into the Midnight campaign as well (thanks to me filling out his surveys 2 weeks ago!)  This is perfect for him, as he takes 10mg + of melatonin to go to sleep.  Me, I fall asleep within minutes.  Can't wait for him to try it


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

I got my dr scholl's high heel insoles today! I have super high arches, so the squishy arch supports look SO nice. I also got into the Brandy campaign.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay, the Lean Cuisine coupons arrived today!  That was *quick*.  I guess they have speedy turnaround when they're not sending *stuff* and are instead just sending a packet of coupons.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my insoles yesterday. I'm not sure wtf I'm going to do with them, they're for Women's size 6-11!!  I have size 4 feet!  I'll have to mess with cutting them down and wearing sneakers for a day.  I normally wear heels or ballet flats, so this will be interesting.
> 
> Pretty sure that I wrote that I wear sneakers once a month or less.  I'm not sure what these will fit in.


 I know I put that I almost never wear sneakers and that I wear flats, heels, and sandals almost daily but they sent them to me too. Way to pay attention to our answers guys!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband just got into the Midnight campaign as well (thanks to me filling out his surveys 2 weeks ago!)  This is perfect for him, as he takes 10mg + of melatonin to go to sleep.  Me, I fall asleep within minutes.  Can't wait for him to try it


 Me too, I can definitely sleep at any given time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Jun 8, 2013)

I think my feet are to big for the her ones. I put them in several heels and a pair of flats and they just added an awkward bulkiness to them. I have a few packs of the flat for her insoles and sadly I like them better. I ended up giving mine to my mom for her work flats.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my insoles yesterday. I'm not sure wtf I'm going to do with them, they're for Women's size 6-11!!  I have size 4 feet!  I'll have to mess with cutting them down and wearing sneakers for a day.  I normally wear heels or ballet flats, so this will be interesting.
> 
> Pretty sure that I wrote that I wear sneakers once a month or less.  I'm not sure what these will fit in.


 I have mine in a pair of riding boots and I can't feel them at all. I also tried them in a pair of Toms and they worked. I think you might be ok!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I did this with several different shoes (including work shoes, I work in healthcare) and I'm just not a fan, they add some squish but when I take out the other footbed it removes all of the support, so the comfort goes right out the window. Not loving these. Ineffective on their own, too tall on top of other insoles, just not for me, I guess.
> 
> (I am talking about the massaging gel insoles, by the way, not the "for her" ones).


 i didn't get the "for her" ones either....maybe they would;ve been better - but they're bulky!  and I can see where removing the original footbed in tennis shoes would remove the support ...cleats don't have much support anyhow so it's not a big deal!  Seems to me they just add squish and not much else...i don't think i would have ever purchased them on my own.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my feet are to big for the her ones. I put them in several heels and a pair of flats and they just added an awkward bulkiness to them. I have a few packs of the flat for her insoles and sadly I like them better. I ended up giving mine to my mom for her work flats.


 I got the for her ones on Saturday and was pretty surprised at how small they are! I was also glad though because I have small feet (size 5-6) and had been afraid that they'd be way too big and not line up with my feet. I think it's a little strange that they're supposed to fit anywhere from size 6-10, that's a pretty big difference in foot size...


----------



## Annelle (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the for her ones on Saturday and was pretty surprised at how small they are! I was also glad though because I have small feet (size 5-6) and had been afraid that they'd be way too big and not line up with my feet. I think it's a little strange that they're supposed to fit anywhere from size 6-10, that's a pretty big difference in foot size...


 I actually bought a number of the "For Her" ones during/after the campaign.  I put them into my size 4-4.5 shoes, but I have to cut down the heel portion with a pair of scissors to make them fit inside the shoes.  I think that since the main support is under the balls and arch, the heel end gets less lovin' if you've got bigger feet.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 12, 2013)

So I just got into the MidNite Sleep Aid campaign...after getting into the brandy campaign....I think BzzAgent is trying to kill me!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually bought a number of the "For Her" ones during/after the campaign.  I put them into my size 4-4.5 shoes, but I have to cut down the heel portion with a pair of scissors to make them fit inside the shoes.  I think that since the main support is under the balls and arch, the heel end gets less lovin' if you've got bigger feet.


 That makes sense! Though sadly, I finally put them in my fave pair of work heels and unfortunately they're not as comfy as I thought they'd be. My feet are very arched so usually they're just levitating in my lower heels, and with these insoles, the squishy arch cushion just barely grazes my arch. The only difference I can feel is that it's made the pumps a tighter fit, therefore making them chafe the back of my heels (the achilles). I think they might be a better fit in my 4+ inch heels, but I don't usually feel the need for extra padding in those to begin with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess the search for comfy insoles for my work shoes will have to continue.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got into the MidNite Sleep Aid campaign...after getting into the brandy campaign....I think BzzAgent is trying to kill me!!!


 This made me laugh.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

> So I just got into the MidNite Sleep Aid campaign...after getting into the brandy campaign....I think BzzAgent is trying to kill me!!!


 Lmao maybe they think you're a rockstar.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 13, 2013)

I received my Skinnygirl cocktail "Bzz Kit" and it did not have any of the $7.00 off one bottle of Skinnygirl rebates all it has are the ones for $7 off two bottles!

Join the BzzCampaign now to receive a a cordial invitation to party SkinnygirlÂ® Cocktail style, that includes:     â€¢    Two $7 off mail-in rebates valid for any 750mL bottle of SkinnygirlÂ®         Cocktails     â€¢    A summer entertaining guide with recipes and party ideas    â€¢    Pass-along mail-in rebates to share with friends


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

Boo!  That is no fun!  I wonder if they just forgot or what!  



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Skinnygirl cocktail "Bzz Kit" and it did not have any of the $7.00 off one bottle of Skinnygirl rebates all it has are the ones for $7 off two bottles!
> 
> Join the BzzCampaign now to receive a a cordial invitation to party SkinnygirlÂ® Cocktail style, that includes:     â€¢    Two $7 off mail-in rebates valid for any 750mL bottle of SkinnygirlÂ®         Cocktails     â€¢    A summer entertaining guide with recipes and party ideas    â€¢    Pass-along mail-in rebates to share with friends


----------



## wadedl (Jun 13, 2013)

Now I look on the campaign page and they changed it. The first was from the e-mail and this is on the website.


A mail-in rebate for $7 off any (2) 750ml bottles of SkinnygirlÂ® Cocktails, the SkinnygirlÂ® Wine collection and Skinnygirl Â®Vodka with Natural Flavors
A summer entertaining guide with recipes and party ideas
3 Pass-along mail-in rebates to share with your favorite ladies


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

Well that stinks!  If you have problems getting rid of coupons feel free to bring one Saturday and I will take it off your hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I look on the campaign page and they changed it. The first was from the e-mail and this is on the website.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo!  That is no fun!  I wonder if they just forgot or what!


 So basically it will cost us over $20 just to do the campaign? If the bottles are around $14.99 each and we need 2... ugh.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

What?  $14.99?  That seems like a lot!



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically it will cost us over $20 just to do the campaign? If the bottles are around $14.99 each and we need 2... ugh.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that stinks!  If you have problems getting rid of coupons feel free to bring one Saturday and I will take it off your hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will bring the rebates Saturday. 








> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically it will cost us over $20 just to do the campaign? If the bottles are around $14.99 each and we need 2... ugh.


 I know! I have been wanting to try some of those so I know I will buy some but....





I wonder if Costco receipts work I have seen some Skinnygirl there.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

Whoo! The PS all-sorts-of-goodies coupons arrived today! I just hope I remember to get everything Saturday when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 14, 2013)

Skinnygirl is 10.99 at Von's right now. It is 9.99 if you buy it as part of a 6 pack


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

I just joined BzzAgent.. we'll see what happens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got my E&amp;J XO Brandy bzzkit today! It came with five $8.00 mail in rebate coupons (cost is about 15.00 a bottle), a fridge magnet, playing cards, and one of those fabric backpacks with the strings that you put around your arms? if that make sense. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well, i cant wait to go get some and try it out but i gotta admit the mail in rebates are a pain in ass, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 15, 2013)

I used the Kroger chicken coupons today. My cashier was impressed with the couppns, wanted to know where I got them. Hehe


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used the Kroger chicken coupons today. My cashier was impressed with the couppns, wanted to know where I got them. Hehe


 Haha you know it's a good day when your cashier is impressed by your coupons! Go you!!!


----------



## hiheather (Jun 15, 2013)

> I used the Kroger chicken coupons today. My cashier was impressed with the couppns, wanted to know where I got them. Hehe


 Lucky, I used mine the other day and the cashier was confused if they could even accept them.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha you know it's a good day when your cashier is impressed by your coupons! Go you!!!


 To be fair, I had some good coupons. Free chicken, free chips, free Coke, and then a coupon actually from Kroger for a free Schick hydro something or other razor. hehe.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

I used the Private Selection free stuff coupons (read: not the $3 off beef coupon, mainly because I don't eat beef. My neighbor really, really wants it, so it won't go to waste) today. The store I went to didn't have the full-sized artisan bread loaf, but that was okay because I really didn't need it. The small version was good enough. And everything was on sale, so I don't know what the regular full-price total would have been, but the pre-coupon total today was $20.55! Now I need to clean out my fridge and make space to thaw some chicken so I can try the spice rub and bread crumbs (not together, though. Those flavors will *not* meld).


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay, I just got into the FAGE yogurt campaign.  It looks like I will be getting 5 coupons for free yogurt -- 2 for myself and 3 to pass along.  Yum!  Can't wait to try these.


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 18, 2013)

Yum!! I love fage yogurt


----------



## beautyofaqueen (Jun 18, 2013)

It really sucks not to be located near a Kroger's store or one of their partnership stores, the grocery store campaigns seems to be the best. Im getting left out on all the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I got in on the Fage campaign too yay! I love Greek yogurt!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

> It really sucks not to be located near a Kroger's store or one of their partnership stores, the grocery store campaigns seems to be the best. Im getting left out on all the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know what you mean! My bf lives 2 hours away and shops at Kroger so I put his store card in there lol! I'm there every weekend though.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2013)

Olive oil campaign!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 24, 2013)

Received an email for Redbox Instant...is that the one everybody hated so much?  If so, I think I'm going to pass...haha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received an email for Redbox Instant...is that the one everybody hated so much?  If so, I think I'm going to pass...haha.


 YUP lol. It was TERRIBLE.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd get it for the free dvds you get. And then talk about how awful it is. I enjoyed my free movies though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received an email for Redbox Instant...is that the one everybody hated so much?  If so, I think I'm going to pass...haha.


 Yup. TERRIBLE. Canceled within about 2 days of setting it up!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 24, 2013)

I was sad that I had to pass up the redbox one, since my internet has very limited data and I doubt that I could watch more than one movie without going over for the month. But it sounds like it wasn't that awesome, anyway!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh no! Just opted in to try it. Now I'm wishinh I didn't!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 24, 2013)

The 4 free movies you get from any redbox isn't bad.  The selection of movies to stream was so poor I could not find anything I wanted to watch.  I finally just picked something random so I could review it, but maybe they have taken the feedback from the first round and improved it!  



> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! Just opted in to try it. Now I'm wishinh I didn't!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 25, 2013)

I couldn't even get it to work on any of my devices. We only have Apple products.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I couldn't even get it to work on any of my devices. We only have Apple products.


 good to know it's not working on Apple. Don't even have to opt in for it then. Thanks!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm ready for some beauty campaigns! Though if there was some sort of dessert campaign I wouldn't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ready for some beauty campaigns! Though if there was some sort of dessert campaign I wouldn't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree!! I always like dessert but certain beauty products would be nice!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YUP lol. It was TERRIBLE.





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd get it for the free dvds you get. And then talk about how awful it is. I enjoyed my free movies though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. TERRIBLE. Canceled within about 2 days of setting it up!


 That's what I was thinking...haha.  I'm not even sure if my internet is high-speed enough to stream a movie...soooo I think I'm just going to pass on this one!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 4 free movies you get from any redbox isn't bad.  The selection of movies to stream was so poor I could not find anything I wanted to watch.  I finally just picked something random so I could review it, but maybe they have taken the feedback from the first round and improved it!
> 
> ...


----------



## lorizav (Jun 25, 2013)

I have dr scholls gel insoles, sleep aides, and weed killer. Yup time for some beauty products. My husband did get all 3 Gillette products though


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 25, 2013)

I just logged in and had 3 surveys - hair, music, and heartburn.


----------



## hiheather (Jun 26, 2013)

Hot dawg! I've been so busy I haven't checked the site in ages...


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just logged in and had 3 surveys - hair, music, and heartburn.


 I had the music one too--I wonder what sort of cool music related campaigns they could do?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

> I had the music one too--I wonder what sort of cool music related campaigns they could do?


 I'm thinking speakers or headphones.


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just logged in and had 3 surveys - hair, music, and heartburn.


 I had those 3 surveys as well as a grocery store survey.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mspocket*
> 
> ...


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love a campaign for either of those!


 yeah! that'd be awesome!


----------



## AliMo (Jun 26, 2013)

Totally newbie question (I think I know the answer but just want to confirm): The more campaign specific ones are the surveys titled "featured surveys"?

I signed up a few days ago and was just doing all these surveys last night, but had no idea what featured surveys meant and thought it was just surveys they wanted to highlight. I wrongly assumed that campaign specific ones would be more like the pre-qualification surveys for Voxbox on Influenster.


----------



## pooja (Jun 26, 2013)

Finishing off my Dr. Scholls and Venus and Olay campaign! So fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(removed blog address per TOS.  -magicalmom)


----------



## AliMo (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got into a Special K Nourish Campaign. My first campaign, pretty good for being only part of this for 2 weeks.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a Special K Nourish Campaign. My first campaign, pretty good for being only part of this for 2 weeks.


 I got into this one too!  I think we get a few of the new hot cereals and a few granola bars.  I'm really excited for this one!  I actually have 5 campaigns open right now.


----------



## skylite (Jul 9, 2013)

I got into the Frontera wines one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got into this one too!  I think we get a few of the new hot cereals and a few granola bars.  I'm really excited for this one!  I actually have 5 campaigns open right now.


 I got in, too! I'm excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kriishu (Jul 9, 2013)

> I got in, too! I'm excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh I would love to get into this one!!



> Just got into a Special K Nourish Campaign. My first campaign, pretty good for being only part of this for 2 weeks.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 9, 2013)

I got invited to the wine campaign, but not sure if they're sold here yet since the website is giving an error, so I can't tell if they're already sold near me or not (I don't want to end up having to drive 50 miles for a $5 wine so I can spend $10 on gas to mail in a $5 rebate, lol).

There were 3 new surveys too -- one was for pets, one seemed to maybe be an iOS children's video game under the age of 13?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the Frontera wine campaign too!  I hadn't been invited into alcohol campaigns and was worried Missouri law prevented it.  Apparently not!

I wonder if the rebate will be for the full cost of the wine? Either way, I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a Special K Nourish Campaign. My first campaign, pretty good for being only part of this for 2 weeks.


 Me too! It's my first one! It's been about two weeks for me also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got into a Special K Nourish Campaign. My first campaign, pretty good for being only part of this for 2 weeks.


 I just got this one, too! I'm anxious to see what we get. Hopefully it'll be one of each of the hot cereal flavors (I think there are three).


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 11, 2013)

This is such a fun idea! But it's been a couple months, I completed all the survey and haven't been invited to any campaigns. Bummer. I'm super hoping I get invited to whichever campaign the music survey was about! I'm obsessed with music  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got into the Lysol campaign. I just finished my last campaign yesterday, so I'm happy to be in another.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

I got invited to the Prevacid campaign... I remember the heartburn survey, and I remember distinctly saying in the survey that I *never* get heartburn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to have to decline this one, just because I don't think I could actually really DO it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got invited to the SpecialK campaign! I'm excited for this one, I loved the Fage yogurt campaign I got.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> I just got invited to the SpecialK campaign! I'm excited for this one, I loved the Fage yogurt campaign I got.


 Was that the hot cereal one? I just looked at it and thought, "Uh, it's *July*."


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Was that the hot cereal one? I just looked at it and thought, "Uh, it's *July*."


 Lol! I'm excited for the bars that come in the bzz kit and I do eat oatmeal for brekky sometimes on non-work days.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

Got an email talking about the Frontera wine, with:

Quote: And now for the â€œlegalâ€ note. Since your state doesnâ€™t allow alcohol rebates, we canâ€™t legally send you discounts for the Frontera campaign.

Way to be a buzzkill*, Texas.

*Doesn't affect me since I don't actually drink haha and would have turned any alcohol related campaigns down.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2013)

I just got a campaign for a book "Happy Money."  First book campaign I have ever had!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2013)

I got into the Food Should Taste Good chips campaign.  I will try new junk food any day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy Money and hot cereal for me! Just finishing up the high heels inserts. Would have loved the yogurt or food should taste good campaigns. Though to be honest I don't think I would have shared the yogurt coupons  I love those fage split cups!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got into the Food Should Taste Good chips campaign.  I will try new junk food any day!  /emoticons/biggri[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That one sounds tasty!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 17, 2013)

I can't believe they didn't send me the Prevacid campaign. I suffer from heartburn almost daily. 





Instead, I'm stuck on this godawful Redbox campaign that I can't even really do since I can't find a single movie I want to watch that I haven't already seen. Almost everything watchable is currently on cable. Most of the movies they offer appear to be straight to dvd crap. Umm, no thanks! Redbox and Blockbuster need to hang it up and call it a day. They can't touch Netflix!


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> I can't believe they didn't send me the Prevacid campaign. I suffer from heartburn almost daily.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, I'm stuck on this godawful Redbox campaign that I can't even really do since I can't find a single movie I want to watch that I haven't already seen. Almost everything watchable is currently on cable. Most of the movies they offer appear to be straight to dvd crap. Umm, no thanks! Redbox and Blockbuster need to hang it up and call it a day. They can't touch Netflix!Â


 So true! I got that awful redbox thing. The selection of movies is awful. I also did not like the fact that I found out a couple days later after I accepted this offer that everybody can try this trial. You do not need to be a bzz agent to do this. I already cancelled my redbox after 3 weeks cause I had absolutely no use for it. I did not even take the 4 credits for the kiosk! Lol.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 17, 2013)

Just had a survey asking me if I would feel comfortable Bzzing about an at-home HIV test.  As much as I think it's an awesome product and everyone should get tested, I don't think I'd go posting all over my social media about it. :/  

Looks like I won't be getting that campaign, haha


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> Just had a survey asking me if I would feel comfortable Bzzing about an at-home HIV test. Â As much as I think it's an awesome product and everyone should get tested, I don't think I'd go posting all over my social media about it. :/ Â  Looks like I won't be getting that campaign, haha


 oh my! I would not either!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't really mind, but then again I am married. Plus I think it's an important thing for people to do. So I wouldn't have an issue taking it or talking about how easy it was or private etc.


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 17, 2013)

I just got into the Lysol one! I actually use that hydrogen peroxide spray from them and really like it, so I'm happy to get a free bottle and get the wipes to try as well.


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> I just got into the Lysol one! I actually use that hydrogen peroxide spray from them and really like it, so I'm happy to get a free bottle and get the wipes to try as well.


 Sounds clean!


----------



## Totem (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a survey asking me if I would feel comfortable Bzzing about an at-home HIV test.  As much as I think it's an awesome product and everyone should get tested, I don't think I'd go posting all over my social media about it. :/
> 
> Looks like I won't be getting that campaign, haha


 And then what happens when you're positive? "I'm HIV positive everybody!" You know people will be waiting and asking for your results. I used to volunteer for an organization called "Caring for Babies with Aids" in the 90's and we kept everything confidential. TMI!


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> And then what happens when you're positive? "I'm HIV positive everybody!" You know people will be waiting and asking for your results. I used to volunteer for an organization called "Caring for Babies with Aids" in the 90's and we kept everything confidential. TMI!


 Oh my! This is really a study which should be kept confidential!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! This is really a study which should be kept confidential!


 Well, it's not a study... it's a "bzzcampaign" or whatever.  They're not testing anything, they're just using us for free marketing.  Obviously if someone tested positive they wouldn't have to admit it!


----------



## korsis (Jul 17, 2013)

> Well, it's not a study... it's a "bzzcampaign" or whatever. Â They're not testing anything, they're just using us for free marketing. Â Obviously if someone tested positive they wouldn't have to admit it!


 It's just that this is not really something you want to post on FB or Twitter or talk to your neighbors about.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 18, 2013)

Updates, want to come back and read about this later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And then what happens when you're positive? "I'm HIV positive everybody!" You know people will be waiting and asking for your results. I used to volunteer for an organization called "Caring for Babies with Aids" in the 90's and we kept everything confidential. TMI!


 They've never required what you should say when you buzz, they only ask that you spread the buzz.  It'd be more about "I took this test and found out my results. It was [easy] and [reliable] and [other adjectives I'm just putting in generic positive terms as examples, I wasn't even invited so I didn't read into what the campaign really was besides skimming the posts on here], you can do it at home, too" rather than "I took this test and tested positive/negative"

I would imagine that a private HIV at home test where nobody else, not even your doctor, would need to know that you took it might be something that some people would want to do.  The idea that people can do a test like that in full privacy is probably not something many would know about in general since it would likely never come into natural conversation.  "So hey, I was thinking about taking an at home HIV test..." &lt;--awkward.  But "I was invited to this BzzCampaign for an at home HIV test, apparently you can get tested without going to a doctor's office" &lt;--easier to bring into  conversation.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need a campaign! Hopefully a beauty one.


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've never required what you should say when you buzz, they only ask that you spread the buzz.  It'd be more about "I took this test and found out my results. It was [easy] and [reliable] and [other adjectives I'm just putting in generic positive terms as examples, I wasn't even invited so I didn't read into what the campaign really was besides skimming the posts on here], you can do it at home, too" rather than "I took this test and tested positive/negative"
> 
> I would imagine that a private HIV at home test where nobody else, not even your doctor, would need to know that you took it might be something that some people would want to do.  The idea that people can do a test like that in full privacy is probably not something many would know about in general since it would likely never come into natural conversation.  "So hey, I was thinking about taking an at home HIV test..." &lt;--awkward.  But "I was invited to this BzzCampaign for an at home HIV test, apparently you can get tested without going to a doctor's office" &lt;--easier to bring into  conversation.


 ^This exactly!


----------



## korsis (Jul 18, 2013)

> I need a campaign! Hopefully a beauty one.


 Yes!!! Me too!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need a campaign! Hopefully a beauty one.
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 18, 2013)

Got my Special K Nourish box today!!! The bars were kinda melty, but that's ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need a campaign! Hopefully a beauty one.


 Agreed! The only campaign I'm in is ending today (Dr. Scholls for her) and that makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A beauty campaign would be awesome!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Special K Nourish box today!!! The bars were kinda melty, but that's ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm still waiting on mine. I was hoping to wake up to that oatmeal today but I guess not. Hopefully it'll get here soon!


----------



## AliMo (Jul 19, 2013)

I got into the new wine one today. There seems to be all this drama over another wine campaign on FB. People are all angry that they got coupons that require them to buy 2 bottles and they only got 5 bucks off. I think there was also similar drama before for the Skinnygirl cocktail campaign.  I hope the one I am in has a really high discount coupon.

I also a few days ago got into the financial happiness book.

Yay thanks for letting me know about this MUT!


----------



## kriishu (Jul 19, 2013)

> I'm still waiting on mine. I was hoping to wake up to that oatmeal today but I guess not. Hopefully it'll get here soon!


 I'm still waiting on mine too.. hopefully it'll arrive today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jul 19, 2013)

Just in case anybody still had any doubts about BzzAgent whether requires positive only feedback, I got an "Exceptional" review for my 1 star negative rating on FAGE yogurt. (The first one I tried out was the honey flavor. Basically, the only good thing I said about it is that I still want to try out the other flavors, because I think the idea of it still seems good.  My summary was that it tastes like plain yogurt (boring) and plain refrigerated honey (not only plain, but it tastes like eating a tablespoon of straight up honey...which is just too much honey at once, imho...but it's cold so it's like a thick goopy chunk that's difficult to work with (WAY too thick), doesn't drizzle like normal room temperature honey would, then eventually turns into water in room temperature which indicates that they did something to the honey in an attempt to make it less viscous, which was kind of gross to look at....it just didn't work out for me at all.)

Also, I got invited to a new wine campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was invited to Frontera, but passed it up to someone else who would be more excited for wine, because I'm not sure if I want to go through the trouble of a mail in rebate for $5!  This new campaign, Concannon vineyard, is also doing a mail in rebate (their wines are $10 or $18) but for residents of California, they're doing a straight up coupon for the $10 (only) version instead.  Ahh, America, home of loving instant gratification. 






I'm ok with only having to choose from the $10 series though, because if I like it then I only have to spend half the amount to buy more! LOL  Having a taste for expensive wine gets expensive really fast &gt;.&lt;


----------



## korsis (Jul 20, 2013)

> Just in case anybody still had any doubts about BzzAgent whether requires positive only feedback, I got an "Exceptional" review for my 1 star negative rating on FAGE yogurt. (The first one I tried out was the honey flavor. Basically, the only good thing I said about it is that I still want to try out the other flavors, because I think the idea of it still seems good. Â My summary was that it tastes like plain yogurt (boring) and plain refrigerated honey (not only plain, but it tastes like eating a tablespoon of straight up honey...which is just too much honey at once, imho...but it's cold so it's like a thick goopy chunk that's difficult to work with (WAY too thick), doesn't drizzle like normal room temperature honey would, then eventually turns into water in room temperature which indicates that they did something to the honey in an attempt to make it less viscous, which was kind of gross to look at....it just didn't work out for me at all.) Also, I got invited to a new wine campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was invited to Frontera, but passed it up to someone else who would be more excited for wine, because I'm not sure if I want to go through the trouble of a mail in rebate for $5! Â This new campaign, Concannon vineyard, is also doing a mail in rebate (their wines are $10 or $18) but for residents of California, they're doing a straight up coupon for the $10 (only) version instead. Â Ahh, America, home of loving instant gratification.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with only having to choose from the $10 series though, because if I like it then I only have to spend half the amount to buy more! LOL Â Having a taste for expensive wine gets expensive really fast &gt;.&lt;


 I know! I wrote 2 awful reviews for redbox instant and got nothing but positive feedback from buzz!!!


----------



## korsis (Jul 20, 2013)

Even though I repeatedly answered in bzz surveys that I do not suffer from heartburn I got invited. Sorry, still have no heartburn! Lol! Gimme some cosmetic here!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 20, 2013)

My account has a million surveys! Guess they're doing a sweep again!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account has a million surveys! Guess they're doing a sweep again!


 I was all excited and then I saw that I don't have a single survey lmao


----------



## lorizav (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got wine and a book on how to be happier while spending less LOL. Did my husband ask them to send me the book? I'm perfectly happy spending money thank you


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 20, 2013)

Man, it's taking a while for the Special K stuff to get here. I keep thinking I'll wake up and get to have it for breakfast. I agree with everyone about the Redbox campaign. What a load that was. I seriously cancelled it like a week into starting the subscription because it was just pointless. The nearest Redbox kiosk is a bit of a drive from me, and I already have Netflix. I don't know why I thought signing up for that campaign would be fun.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 21, 2013)

So, I signed up and completed the gazillion initial surveys I had.. Now what?

Will they email me where there's a campaign for me to participate in, or do I have to keep checking back?


----------



## korsis (Jul 21, 2013)

I say: both! Sometimes I get an email but sometimes a new survey shows up if I log in my account!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I say: both! Sometimes I get an email but sometimes a new survey shows up if I log in my account!


 So do you automatically get campaigns if your survey answers match what they're looking for?  I didn't get anything from completing all the initial surveys..


----------



## korsis (Jul 21, 2013)

Not that quick. Now you have to wait a little and you will probably get even more surveys! I only got to do one campaign yet which was the redbox instant - did not like it at all. Now I'm also waiting...oh and they offered me something against heartburn which I don't have! Lol


----------



## tameloy (Jul 22, 2013)

I just had several hair surveys and a coffee maker survey on my account.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, I probably have a dozen surveys on my account! One of them was about how often I use various types of makeup, shampoo, dental floss, etc.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 22, 2013)

Is it just me or was the Dr. Scholls For Her (high heel insoles) campaign extended? I swear it ended a few days ago but I just logged in and now it's got another 9 days?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or was the Dr. Scholls For Her (high heel insoles) campaign extended? I swear it ended a few days ago but I just logged in and now it's got another 9 days?


 I'm not in that one but they extended the friggin' Redbox Instant campaign for another 15 days. It was supposed to end on the 24th. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## korsis (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh my, donÂ´t they get that nobody likes Redbox Instant?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally! It's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Jul 23, 2013)

> Finally! It's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks yummy!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not in that one but they extended the friggin' Redbox Instant campaign for another 15 days. It was supposed to end on the 24th. &gt;_&lt;


 Ewwww, I'm glad they haven't offered Redbox to me (yet) because I probably would've hit NO so many times I'd crash their site lol. What I find interesting is that the counter is still saying 9 days for the Dr. Scholls, even though it was 9 days yesterday?


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally! It's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The bowls look so good right now and it seems like there are some good flavors in the bowls and the bars. Hopefully they taste as good as the look.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally! It's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh man I totally forgot to take a picture before I started devouring! hehe. The bowls are ok. Good to grab and take with you. The bars are AMAZING, though!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 23, 2013)

I've already eaten all of the bars. Kinda sad lol....They are yummy though! I really like the calorie count and that there's 8 grams of protein. I find it so hard to eat enough protein!


----------



## korsis (Jul 23, 2013)

> I've already eaten all of the bars. Kinda sad lol....They are yummy though! I really like the calorie count and that there's 8 grams of protein. I find it so hard to eat enough protein!


Lol! You ate all 3 bars today? They must taste awesome!!!


----------



## AliMo (Jul 23, 2013)

I got my Special K box today. Sadly one oatmeal was busted open, but since its a dry products I think I can still eat what remains. Excited.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally! It's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 24, 2013)

Those of you who are getting campaigns.. What's your 'Bzzscore'?  Mine is at 3.3 and says "Lookin' Good" under it..

Wondering if this really does affect whether or not I'll be invited to campaigns, like it says.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine's 6.5, but it didn't go up into "you're on fire" until I got a campaign. I have 5 campaigns right now lol, I got my first within a couple weeks of completing the initial surveys.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 24, 2013)

I've completed all surveys and had 2 campaigns right when I first signed up in May, now my bzzscore is 6.9 and I'm not getting any campaigns :/ Not really sure how they make these decisions!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have any surveys! On an annoyance note, I got invited to SpecialK, accepted, and it's showing up in my campaigns list, but not in my list of BzzKits. I opted in to Happy Money and Prevacid after and those show up as "shipping soon." I emailed them and they just ignore the issue of it being in my campaign list but not my BzzKit list, and said if I don't get it by August something, they'll opt me out of the campaign. I really wanted to try it, I eat a lot of Special K stuff, but I'm thinking its not gonna happen.


----------



## korsis (Jul 24, 2013)

> Those of you who are getting campaigns.. What's your 'Bzzscore'? Â Mine is at 3.3 and says "Lookin' Good" under it.. Wondering if this really does affect whether or not I'll be invited to campaigns, like it says.Â


My score is 5.9 and I've had only the redbox campaign. I'm waiting for some beauty stuff here...


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 24, 2013)

I want the Elmo one for my son. Haha


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have 7.1 no campaigns or surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jul 24, 2013)

What grocery stores are you ladies shopping at?

I think I've only gotten campaigns for Ralph's/Krogers. I'm wondering if I "start shopping" at some of these other stores (I'd be willing to go a few blocks further away, since I've moved, my Ralphs is just practically next door, so I haven't bothered going back to my old grocery stores, lol.) that I'd be invited into more campaigns.

I know for a fact that Private Selection (It's Kroger's "premium" store brand name) is sold in Kroger stores (Baker's, City Market, Dillons, Fry's Gerbes, Pay Less, QFC, JayC, King Soopers, Kroger, Owen's, Ralph's, Smiths, and Fred Meyer according to their website) and I've been invited to a ton of campaigns for Private Selection.  Have you gals seen any campaigns show up for shopping at any of the other grocery stores though?

They usually ask where I normally shop at, and I'm wondering if I should start listing some other stores that are just within a 5 mile radius instead of only the one that's across the street from me that I pretty much always go to out of convenience, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 7.1 no campaigns or surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same.  I honestly think it's because I no longer live near a Kroger store.  HOWEVER, Kroger did just buy Harris Teeter, so I'm hoping they'll expand the BzzAgent selection to add my Harris Teeter VIC card (like the Kroger Plus Card) and get those campaigns soon!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What grocery stores are you ladies shopping at?
> 
> ...


 I get most of my groceries from Costco, with occasional trips to Whole Foods or Central Market, and the various stores in Chinatown. I'm always so confused in those "where do you shop" surveys because I've actually never heard of most of the stores that they list lol! For grocery stores here (that I haven't already listed), we basically just have Walmart/Target/Randalls/Krogers/HEB/Fiesta, and 1 or 2 Trader Joes/Aldis across the entire city.. That's probably why I've only ever gotten a single food campaign lol, and it was the Hidden Valley Ranch one where they sent bottles of seasoning/salad dressing in the BzzKit.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 24, 2013)

has anyone tried looking for the Special K bars? I actually liked those better than the bowl things... but at my Walmart, they are five bars for six bucks. Kinda wish they had given us coupons for THOSE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who are getting campaigns.. What's your 'Bzzscore'?  Mine is at 3.3 and says "Lookin' Good" under it..
> 
> Wondering if this really does affect whether or not I'll be invited to campaigns, like it says.


 My score is a 9.5 and I haven't gotten one since the Dr. Scholl's in late May/early June.


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

> I get most of my groceries from Costco, with occasional trips to Whole Foods or Central Market, and the various stores in Chinatown. I'm always so confused in those "where do you shop" surveys because I've actually never heard of most of the stores that they list lol! For grocery stores here (that I haven't already listed), we basically just have Walmart/Target/Randalls/Krogers/HEB/Fiesta, and 1 or 2 Trader Joes/Aldis across the entire city.. That's probably why I've only ever gotten a single food campaign lol, and it was the Hidden Valley Ranch one where they sent bottles of seasoning/salad dressing in the BzzKit.


Oh now I get it!!! That's why I do not get into any campaign! I have never heard of all these stores! Nothing around except Walmart where I never go to! I go to target and publix!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh now I get it!!! That's why I do not get into any campaign! I have never heard of all these stores! Nothing around except Walmart where I never go to! I go to target and publix!


 It's crazy how stores can vary so much in each state! When I was younger my family would do roadtrips across the US and I was always fascinated by all the store names I didn't know lol. I don't really mind not getting that many food campaigns though, I'm a really picky eater on top of avoiding processed foods when I can so chances are I'd probably turn down 9 out of 10 food campaigns. Beauty campaigns, on the other hand... GIMME.


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's crazy how stores can vary so much in each state! When I was younger my family would do roadtrips across the US and I was always fascinated by all the store names I didn't know lol. I don't really mind not getting that many food campaigns though, I'm a really picky eater on top of avoiding processed foods when I can so chances are I'd probably turn down 9 out of 10 food campaigns. Beauty campaigns, on the other hand... GIMME.


 

Exactyl! Thats me also. Who cares about food- lol. But I worry they will not give me beauty campaigns either if I do not have the right stores? Somehow I remember now that I got recently questions about Kmart and Walgreens- I am not sure anymore if it was from bzzagent or maybe it was Smiley360 or so. So many surveys! But I answered that I never go to Kmart and not very often to Walgreens. That was maybe a mistake I did not even think of. I just said the truth! LOL


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactyl! Thats me also. Who cares about food- lol. But I worry they will not give me beauty campaigns either if I do not have the right stores? Somehow I remember now that I got recently questions about Kmart and Walgreens- I am not sure anymore if it was from bzzagent or maybe it was Smiley360 or so. So many surveys! But I answered that I never go to Kmart and not very often to Walgreens. That was maybe a mistake I did not even think of. I just said the truth! LOL


 I hope that's not the case! It seems like they usually send out the actual product (plus some coupons) when it's beauty campaigns. I know I got a tube of the Garnier BB cream in the mail when I had that campaign. I think (hope) the stores surveys may mostly be for when they're doing store brand food campaigns? I wish the surveys would also ask if we are WILLING to go to some stores if we have them in our area. I mean, I choose Walgreens over CVS most of the time, but if a campaign wanted me to go to CVS, I would definitely go!


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope that's not the case! It seems like they usually send out the actual product (plus some coupons) when it's beauty campaigns. I know I got a tube of the Garnier BB cream in the mail when I had that campaign. I think (hope) the stores surveys may mostly be for when they're doing store brand food campaigns? I wish the surveys would also ask if we are WILLING to go to some stores if we have them in our area. I mean, I choose Walgreens over CVS most of the time, but if a campaign wanted me to go to CVS, I would definitely go!


Yes, of course! I would even go to Kmart (and I hate Kmart!) if they send me a free coupon for a product. But I think the problem is also: if you do not have the store close by which sells the product, you do not live in an area where it makes sense to advertise for them. After all, they want us to advertise their stuff too (if we like it).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, of course! I would even go to Kmart (and I hate Kmart!) if they send me a free coupon for a product. But I think the problem is also: if you do not have the store close by which sells the product, you do not live in an area where it makes sense to advertise for them. After all, they want us to advertise their stuff too (if we like it).


 Right? I think they'd really be surprised at how much an average person would be willing to go out of their comfort zone for free stuff haha. Sometimes I hit up career fairs at school just for the notebooks/pens. I probably have several lifetime supplies worth of both LOL. Oh, I just meant cases where we do have the store close by but just by personal preference/habit don't usually shop there. Maybe it's just me being a major creature of habit though haha, even when I go to the mall and there's hundreds of stores, I will always go to the same handful, in the same order. Speaking of Kmart and not having stores in the area, I see their commercials on TV and find it bizarre because I could swear they pulled out of my city nearly a decade ago..


----------



## korsis (Jul 25, 2013)

> Right? I think they'd really be surprised at how much an average person would be willing to go out of their comfort zone for free stuff haha. Sometimes I hit up career fairs at school just for the notebooks/pens. I probably have several lifetime supplies worth of both LOL. Oh, I just meant cases where we do have the store close by but just by personal preference/habit don't usually shop there. Maybe it's just me being a major creature of habit though haha, even when I go to the mall and there's hundreds of stores, I will always go to the same handful, in the same order. Speaking of Kmart and not having stores in the area, I see their commercials on TV and find it bizarre because I could swear they pulled out of my city nearly a decade ago..


 Yes!!! I also don't get the clothing line with Sofia Vergara. I mean I like her but I would still not buy any clothes from Kmart! Lol! And they pretend in their advertisement as if this is a luxurious brand!!! How much did they give her that she does that! The commercials and the store seem not to go together. Maybe the company who does these commercials never have been at a Kmart either cause they did not have one close by!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had a survey asking me if I would feel comfortable Bzzing about an at-home HIV test.  As much as I think it's an awesome product and everyone should get tested, I don't think I'd go posting all over my social media about it. :/
> 
> Looks like I won't be getting that campaign, haha


 I got that campaign too, and that's exactly how I feel about it. It's a good thing to have, but I can't even imagine what dumb stuff I'd have to tweet/post on facebook for it haha


----------



## mspocket (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've never required what you should say when you buzz, they only ask that you spread the buzz.  It'd be more about "I took this test and found out my results. It was [easy] and [reliable] and [other adjectives I'm just putting in generic positive terms as examples, I wasn't even invited so I didn't read into what the campaign really was besides skimming the posts on here], you can do it at home, too" rather than "I took this test and tested positive/negative"
> 
> I would imagine that a private HIV at home test where nobody else, not even your doctor, would need to know that you took it might be something that some people would want to do.  The idea that people can do a test like that in full privacy is probably not something many would know about in general since it would likely never come into natural conversation.  "So hey, I was thinking about taking an at home HIV test..." &lt;--awkward.  But "I was invited to this BzzCampaign for an at home HIV test, apparently you can get tested without going to a doctor's office" &lt;--easier to bring into  conversation.


 oh, true, I didn't think of that. It is a really great thing to have--if I was going to take an HIV/AIDS test, I'd definitely want to do it in private. But personally it's not the right campaign for me. Hopefully there are some more outgoing people who get this campaign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 25, 2013)

See I'm in college and am of the ilk to try to get others to get tested by example. Did I get asked if I'd talk about an HIV test? No!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See I'm in college and am of the ilk to try to get others to get tested by example. Did I get asked if I'd talk about an HIV test? No!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I'm totally the kind of person who would be comfortable talking to people about that, doesn't bother me at ALL. I probably signed up too late to get invited, but still. Seems like everyone they invited is like "ew, never!".  Get it together, Bzz!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gifSeems like everyone they invited is like "ew, never!".  Get it together, Bzz!


 Just to clarify, I received the survey asking if I would be comfortable bzzing about a HIV test -- this was a regular survey, not an invitation that I turned down.  I wasn't invited into a campaign and rejected it, I was just asked if I would be willing to discuss it and I said no. (not because I think it's a bad thing, but because I am not comfortable discussing sensitive issues... and there's nothing wrong with that.)

My BF has an account and got the same survey-- he said yes he would be comfortable bzzing about it, but hasn't been invited into the campaign.  So this is probably just a preliminary thing they're considering.  Has anyone actually been accepted into the campaign?  I think there's still hope for those who want to get it.


----------



## FarahRazak (Jul 26, 2013)

I really like your collection it is really nice.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I received the survey asking if I would be comfortable bzzing about a HIV test -- this was a regular survey, not an invitation that I turned down.  I wasn't invited into a campaign and rejected it, I was just asked if I would be willing to discuss it and I said no. (not because I think it's a bad thing, but because I am not comfortable discussing sensitive issues... and there's nothing wrong with that.)
> ...


 I wasn't singling anyone out, I was just pointing out that most of the people who got the survey/study/whatever have not been interested. Not saying anything is wrong with people who don't want to discuss sensitive issues. 

I'd be very open to it and haven't even gotten the survey.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 26, 2013)

I just have to say, I finished the SkinnyGirl campaign, and the mixed drinks and wine are horrible - mediocre taste and waaaay too expensive for what it is. Be happy you didn't have that campaign!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have to say, I finished the SkinnyGirl campaign, and the mixed drinks and wine are horrible - mediocre taste and waaaay too expensive for what it is. Be happy you didn't have that campaign!


 Haha, good to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have the Frontera wine campaign but haven't picked them up yet.  Luckily it's only a $5.00 investment for me (after the rebate) so it's not a huge loss either way.  I had been curious about the SkinnyGirl brand and now I think I'll stick to FatGirl LOL.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't really mind not getting that many food campaigns though, I'm a really picky eater on top of avoiding processed foods when I can so chances are I'd probably turn down 9 out of 10 food campaigns.


 I remember a food campaign I got last year that you'd be perfect for. It was for Unreal candy - the idea being that you can make candy that has gotten rid of all the artificial ingredients.



> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactyl! Thats me also. Who cares about food- lol. But I worry they will not give me beauty campaigns either if I do not have the right stores? Somehow I remember now that I got recently questions about Kmart and Walgreens- I am not sure anymore if it was from bzzagent or maybe it was Smiley360 or so. So many surveys! But I answered that I never go to Kmart and not very often to Walgreens. That was maybe a mistake I did not even think of. I just said the truth! LOL


 I think part of going to a place regularly is the chance that you'd normally see it and/or repurchase it again later.



> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BF has an account and got the same survey-- he said yes he would be comfortable bzzing about it, but hasn't been invited into the campaign.  So this is probably just a preliminary thing they're considering.  Has anyone actually been accepted into the campaign?  I think there's still hope for those who want to get it.


 It usually seems to be about a month or longer between a survey and seeing the campaign that's related to it.  I think part of BzzAgent's process is to put feelers out so they can send feedback to the company with the numbers before committing to how many people they want in the campaign.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember a food campaign I got last year that you'd be perfect for. It was for Unreal candy - the idea being that you can make candy that has gotten rid of all the artificial ingredients.


 That's a really awesome idea! How did it taste compared to regular candy? I don't know if I would have even accepted that campaign though because I don't really eat sweets that often. I like German and Dutch candies wayyyy more than American ones though, so it's probably really good for my waistline that I don't live in Europe LOL.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a really awesome idea! How did it taste compared to regular candy? I don't know if I would have even accepted that campaign though because I don't really eat sweets that often. I like German and Dutch candies wayyyy more than American ones though, so it's probably really good for my waistline that I don't live in Europe LOL.


 I got the M&amp;M dupe, and they tasted like M&amp;M's...but they looked like they had maybe been year old M&amp;M's or something (the food coloring was natural coloring so it wasn't the super bright water color candy coatings that I'm used to seeing. They looked more dull and faded. I think they used beet juice for red dye? I forgot what the other colors were made out of, but they weren't the Yellow-5's or other artificial colorings.), but they tasted like regular M&amp;M's. I remember people who got the Reeses Peanut Butter cup dupes loving them, and they probably didn't have the food coloring problem, since it's mostly just chocolate and peanut butter colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone else get the Concannon wine campaign? I live in CA so we are legally not allowed alcohol rebates and were given $5 off coupon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the M&amp;M dupe, and they tasted like M&amp;M's...but they looked like they had maybe been year old M&amp;M's or something (the food coloring was natural coloring so it wasn't the super bright water color candy coatings that I'm used to seeing. They looked more dull and faded. I think they used beet juice for red dye? I forgot what the other colors were made out of, but they weren't the Yellow-5's or other artificial colorings.), but they tasted like regular M&amp;M's. I remember people who got the Reeses Peanut Butter cup dupes loving them, and they probably didn't have the food coloring problem, since it's mostly just chocolate and peanut butter colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually loved the colors of the kind of m&amp;ms...I thought they were pretty (kind of jewel toned!) and I liked that they didn't have that dye flavor I can detect in regular ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked the Reeses and Milky Way type, too. I would like to buy more of them but I never think of it!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually loved the colors of the kind of m&amp;ms...I thought they were pretty (kind of jewel toned!) and I liked that they didn't have that dye flavor I can detect in regular ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked the Reeses and Milky Way type, too. I would like to buy more of them but I never think of it!


 haha, I guess that's another way of looking at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe if they were themed instead of feeling like "oh these are the bright M&amp;M dupes" in my head the color wouldn't have bothered me.  They tasted the same, so I didn't really mind too much in the end, but the most common reaction I got from my co-workers (I had brought them to work and passed them out) were all asking if they were really old M&amp;M's lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, I remember those!  I got them, and for some reason, they tasted like honey to me (I think they were actually flavored with cane sugar).  I would have bought more, but the only place I could find them here is Staples... and I almost never go there!
> ...


Ditto. I think we're living parallel lives right now. Nobody wants to give us free stuff


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Unreal candy gave away their products in Central Park a few months ago - I was able to try the M&amp;M type candies and really enjoyed these. I even thought that these Unreal candies tasted better than M&amp;Ms.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, I live in FL and got the $5 wine coupon as well, I wonder how much the wine costs?


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 29, 2013)

FYI, not sure about other states, but I've personally seen Unreal products in Target stores in CA and OR.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> FYI, not sure about other states, but I've personally seen Unreal products in Target stores in CA and OR.Â


 And also in Walgreens in OR. I initially thought they were a Walgreens house brand the first time I saw them.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2013)

My score dropped below 8 and just a survey here and there. I declined the wine one. I didn't want to have to spend a bunch of money on wine after the terrible Skinny Girl stuff. My husband hasn't gotten anything and he signed up 2 months ago. ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the M&amp;M dupe, and they tasted like M&amp;M's...but they looked like they had maybe been year old M&amp;M's or something (the food coloring was natural coloring so it wasn't the super bright water color candy coatings that I'm used to seeing. They looked more dull and faded. I think they used beet juice for red dye? I forgot what the other colors were made out of, but they weren't the Yellow-5's or other artificial colorings.), but they tasted like regular M&amp;M's. I remember people who got the Reeses Peanut Butter cup dupes loving them, and they probably didn't have the food coloring problem, since it's mostly just chocolate and peanut butter colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The faded colour wouldn't bother me at all, I've actually never understood why so many foods use unnaturally bright colours - it's actually unappetizing to me, even when I was younger and loved junk food lol. Mmm, peanut butter, one of my weaknesses. I looooove the machines at Whole Foods/Central Market where you can grind your own PB, especially the honey roasted ones!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* 



In other news, I don't think BzzAgent loves me anymore... If I get a campaign invite, I'll probably pass out from surprise before I remember to go and accept it!

Lmao I feel the same way its been so long  I wouldn't know what to do.
Same here, I can't even remember the last time BzzAgent emailed me even if it wasn't for a campaign.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a few surveys when I checked a bit ago. 

Grocery stores I use

Skin care purchases

Skin sensitivities and ailments


----------



## Xiang (Jul 30, 2013)

Got my Special K Nourish box this past weekend! But one of the hot cereal cup seal broke during shipment and spilled oatmeal over everything else. But still, the others were pretty tasty. I like the bars better than the hot cereal! Especially the lemon bar!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I can't even remember the last time BzzAgent emailed me even if it wasn't for a campaign.


 I got nothing between February and June so it's nice to see some campaigns again.

When I first joined, it took me 6 months to get into my first campaign, and another 6 months to get into my 2nd.  It's picked up since they changed the scoring though.


----------



## korsis (Jul 30, 2013)

> I had a few surveys when I checked a bit ago.Â  Grocery stores I use Skin care purchases Skin sensitivities and ailments


 I had these today too but does not look like I qualified? Or do the just do surveys without campaigns?


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 30, 2013)

> I had these today too but does not look like I qualified? Or do the just do surveys without campaigns?


The surveys come before invites. You can get many surveys with no invites.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a few surveys when I checked a bit ago.
> 
> ...


 Didn't have the grocery store one but did have the 2 skin ones.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got nothing between February and June so it's nice to see some campaigns again.
> 
> When I first joined, it took me 6 months to get into my first campaign, and another 6 months to get into my 2nd.  It's picked up since they changed the scoring though.


 I remember I got my first campaign right as I signed up, but only because it was the Hidden Valley Ranch one that they were having trouble filling up or something lol. Apparently the food version of Redbox. I think I've had 4 or 5 campaigns total in the year I've been a member. Fingers crossed for more campaigns!


----------



## korsis (Jul 31, 2013)

> Didn't have the grocery store one but did have the 2 skin ones. I remember I got my first campaign right as I signed up, but only because it was the Hidden Valley Ranch one that they were having trouble filling up or something lol. Apparently the food version of Redbox. I think I've had 4 or 5 campaigns total in the year I've been a member. Fingers crossed for more campaigns!


So funny! Hidden valley is the food version of redbox! LOL!!! Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## korsis (Jul 31, 2013)

> The surveys come before invites. You can get many surveys with no invites.


Thx!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 31, 2013)

Not beauty related but still fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My Food Should Take Good bzzkit came in today! 5 bags of chips (3 large and 2 smaller), a reusable grocery bag, and a chip clip.  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 31, 2013)

I am so jealous!!!! I love the multi grain ones.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

I haven't had a campaign in months, and my score randomly jumped from 7.1 (yesterday) to 7.8 (today). 

Still no campaign invites, though.  Oh, BzzAgent, your ways are so mysterious!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Not beauty related but still fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  My Food Should Take Good bzzkit came in today! 5 bags of chips (3 large and 2 smaller), a reusable grocery bag, and a chip clip. Â Can't wait to try them out!


 That's awesome!! I would've loved to get that one! I got SpecialK and opted in and shows up in my campaigns but it's never shown up in my list of Bzz kits and they just kinda avoid responding to my questions. I have given up on it lol!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not beauty related but still fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Food Should Take Good bzzkit came in today! 5 bags of chips (3 large and 2 smaller), a reusable grocery bag, and a chip clip.  Can't wait to try them out!


 That's awesome! I don't like all of their products but the Sweet Potato and the Multigrain ones are pretty good. They remind me more of crackers than chips. =)


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

Oooooh those chips look tasty!


----------



## AliMo (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Special K Nourish box this past weekend! But one of the hot cereal cup seal broke during shipment and spilled oatmeal over everything else. But still, the others were pretty tasty. I like the bars better than the hot cereal! Especially the lemon bar!


Same for me but I was still able to eat the unsealed cup. I think there was about 3/4 left in the cup. So weird how only one got broken.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not beauty related but still fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Food Should Take Good bzzkit came in today! 5 bags of chips (3 large and 2 smaller), a reusable grocery bag, and a chip clip.  Can't wait to try them out!


 Too funny, I come home yesterday and see a big open box with these chips in them. My husband never orders food and when I looked at the outside of the box I noticed that it is one of his bzz campaigns but he never told e. I have not gotten a campaign since the Gilette and Dr. Scholls massaging insoles one but his keep coming lol


----------



## korsis (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not beauty related but still fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Food Should Take Good bzzkit came in today! 5 bags of chips (3 large and 2 smaller), a reusable grocery bag, and a chip clip.  Can't wait to try them out!


LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Squeeeeee! Nerf for girls campaign! My daughter is gonna loooove this!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeee! Nerf for girls campaign! My daughter is gonna loooove this!


 awesome! I just noticed the announcment onn Facebook.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got in on the Nerf Rebelle and and Nerf Cyber-Hoops Campaigns! I'm so extremely excited, for my kiddos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 My oldest daughter is 12, and my boys are 11 and 8 just to give you an idea of age ranges they are looking for. I also have a 1 year old. I've been a buzz agent for about 2 months, but just filled out ALL the surveys and got really active on the site 3 days ago after reading a fellow MUT's suggestion. Perfect timing, as these will be my first campaigns. Happy Buzzing ladies! 





ETA: My Bzz score is 3.5


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeee! Nerf for girls campaign! My daughter is gonna loooove this!





> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got in on the Nerf Rebelle and and Nerf Cyber-Hoops Campaigns! I'm so extremely excited, for my kiddos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Congrats, ladies!  



  I think my boys are too young for this one (3 &amp; 5).  Haha too young for this, too old for Elmo... poor kiddos!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeee! Nerf for girls campaign! My daughter is gonna loooove this!


 Mine, too! Her brothers were jealous, but I got invited to the Nerf cyber-Hoops campaign for them. Yay, for happy kiddos 



 Can't wait til we get our bzzkits!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Squeeeeee! Nerf for girls campaign! My daughter is gonna loooove this!
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay, so nevermind on my question. LOL! I just got in on the Fage Greek Yogurt Campaign, and that campaign of course is a free coupon one.So you definitely can get in on those, even if you're in a small town with no big box stores 



 Yay, for my 3rd campaign! 



 Someone mentioned Swaggable on here, and I signed up yesterday. Today I got in on the Tree Hut Renewing Hand Cream campaign. I'm so excited, for all these campaigns! Woot woot!


----------



## shy32 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay I got into the Nerf campaign! this seems like a fun oneMy daughters are excited too!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I got into the Nerf campaign! this seems like a fun oneMy daughters are excited too!


 Yay! 



 How old are your kiddos, if you don't mind my asking? We are trying to figure out what age group they are targeting. I assume it is older kids, cause they asked a question about how often my child posts on facebook etc. I just read all it's features. It's awesome! They are also targeting homes that have an Ipad, Iphone, or Ipod to utilize it's features.


----------



## shy32 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Yay!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â How old are your kiddos, if you don't mind my asking? We are trying to figure out what age group they are targeting. I assume it is older kids, cause they asked a question about how often my child posts on facebook etc. I just read all it's features. It's awesome! They are also targeting homes that have an Ipad, Iphone, or Ipod to utilize it's features.Â


I think it's for my nine year almost ten, i also have a seven year old


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 2, 2013)

My two year old son would have loved Elmo. I think the nerf is too old though. Haha.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2013)

I got the nerf hoops for my son but I wish I had gotten the girl one for my daughter! A bow would be awesome!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 2, 2013)

I got the nerf hoop too. Yay!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 3, 2013)

No kids...only siblings. Sucks because I have siblings of ALL ages (7-28)...


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 5, 2013)

I got my Special K package today. It contained one cup of cereal and that's it....


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 5, 2013)

I got the Nerf Hoops campaign today and had to pass on it because I don't have an iPhone. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got the  KRE-O Cityville Invasion campaign. It's a building blocks set for ages 6-12. Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just got theÂ Â  KRE-O Cityville Invasio n campaign. It's a building blocks set for ages 6-12. Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh cool! I hope it's girls and boys lol!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No kids...only siblings. Sucks because I have siblings of ALL ages (7-28)...


 I wish they had a question that covered that for you *fingers crossed* for that in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Nerf Hoops campaign today and had to pass on it because I don't have an iPhone. GRRRRRRRR


 That bites!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It works with an Ipad or Ipod, as well. Check your account asap, maybe you got the building blocks one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 8, 2013)

So, I'm kicking myself! Did a search on my email and I missed Lysol and Prevacid 24 hour campaigns in mid July. I thought I had signed up earlier, but my sign up date was June 26th. So it took 2 weeks to get my first campain, and 3 days later I was offered my 2nd for those of you wondering how long it can take. However, it varies. At that point I wasn't on the ball and missed out. Oh well, you live and learn! This past week I've gotten amazing campaigns! Can't wait for my Bzzkits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got this email:



> The makers of PrevacidÂ®24HR want to make it up to you with another complimentary perk! CAMPAIGN UPDATE FOLLOW THE STEPS BELOW TO COLLECT YOUR EXTRA PERK GREETINGS BZZAGENT , As you might have noticed, the PrevacidÂ®Perks program had a little hiccup recently. After an overwhelming number of requests, their system became a little overloaded, though everything should be back on track by the end of the week. They were so flattered by the increased interest that they want to offer BzzAgents an extra perk as a thanks for all the extra attention! So without further ado: Claim your $25 Restaurant.com gift card Find a great place to eat with family or friends and get $25 off your next dining experience through Restaurant.com! Search thousands of participating restaurants to find the best local eats for any budget or occasion. You can redeem your perk right now by clicking on the link below and entering your secret code there.


 SCORE!!!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got this email:
> 
> Quote: The makers of PrevacidÂ®24HR want to make it up to you with another complimentary perk!CAMPAIGN UPDATE
> ...


----------



## korsis (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally: that awful redbox campaign ended!!! YES!!!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally: that awful redbox campaign ended!!! YES!!!


 YAY! I wasn't even a part of that horrible mess, but I'll do a happy dance for all of you ladies that were






 



and we even have our own band 



 Cause we're cool like that! 



 Hehehe!


----------



## korsis (Aug 9, 2013)

> YAY! I wasn't even a part of that horrible mess, but I'll do a happy dance for all of you ladies that were
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally: that awful redbox campaign ended!!! YES!!!
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 10, 2013)

I hope they have a good campaign soon. And by good I mean not targeted at rugrats or cleaning. I've been woefully lacking in the free beauty products department lately.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they have a good campaign soon. And by good I mean not targeted at rugrats or cleaning. I've been woefully lacking in the free beauty products department lately.


I would just love to get something that isn't food!


----------



## korsis (Aug 10, 2013)

> I hope they have a good campaign soon. And by good I mean not targeted at rugrats or cleaning. I've been woefully lacking in the free beauty products department lately.Â  Â


I so agree!!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 10, 2013)

At this point I would take anything!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I would take anything!


 I feel the exact same way!


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I would take anything!





> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the exact same way!


 Lol, me too! I was told by a CS agent I was invited to a campaign, and just didn't accept it time, but I never got an email notification. It wasn't in my spam folder either. I'm not too bummed, I just think most of these campaigns are geared towards those who have children and/or married, but single people buy stuff too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (although maybe not Rugrats products..haha)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I GOT A CAMPAIGN!!!!

I AM FREAKING OUT!!!!

ok, so it's not a very exciting campaign, it's for Quaker Oats.  STILL.  It's their Back To School Campaign,and apparently I'll be getting enough snacks to make the kids an "after-school gift basket" to choose from.  You know, because 4 &amp; 6 year old boys want their snacks presented in a gift basket.  






And if this is actually what they send, I'll be pretty pleased!  (I will do every campaign activity and PRAY for a beauty campaign next time!  Hope springs eternal!)


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 14, 2013)

I had the last Quaker campaign and got a bag of oatmeal, box of cookies, and box of oatmeal bars. All full size boxes. I hope yours is just as good. I love beauty campaigns, but honestly I love food and cleaning supplies too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a good campaign! Those popped things are really good!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT A CAMPAIGN!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

> I GOT A CAMPAIGN!!!! I AM FREAKING OUT!!!! ok, so it's not a very exciting campaign, it's for Quaker Oats. Â STILL. Â It's their Back To School Campaign,and apparently I'll be getting enough snacks to make the kids an "after-school gift basket" to choose from. Â You know, because 4 &amp; 6 year old boys want their snacks presented in a gift basket. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Possible BzzCampaign Contents?



Nice!!! I'd love to get that one! I got a Kroger campaign a couple days ago, it's just a $5 off $25 purchase coupon, but I never turn my nose up at a coupon lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm just happy that BzzAgent hasn't forgotten about me... lol.  This is my first campaign since MAY.  

I hope everyone else gets an invite soon!  I'll be over the moon if they really send me all these things!  I can't do their Kroger campaigns right now (stupid Rural South and its Food Lions....) but Harris Teeter (another local grocery store) just got bought by Kroger, so I'm crossing my fingers that they'll join the "Kroger Family" of stores and I can get BzzCampaigns and gas discounts!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

I am sooo freaking excited right now... I just got into a kids digital camera and projecter campaign!!!! I have 3 girls ages 9, 5, and 1 and my 5 year old will absolutely love this. I was looking at the details and they send you the kids camera and its a $55 toy!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am sooo freaking excited right now... I just got into a kids digital camera and projecter campaign!!!! I have 3 girls ages 9, 5, and 1 and my 5 year old will absolutely love this. I was looking at the details and they send you the kids camera and its a $55 toy!!


 That is AWESOME!  Congrats!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm just happy that BzzAgent hasn't forgotten about me... lol.  This is my first campaign since MAY.  

I hope everyone else gets an invite soon!  I'll be over the moon if they really send me all these things!  I can't do their Kroger campaigns right now (stupid Rural South and its Food Lions....) but Harris Teeter (another local grocery store) just got bought by Kroger, so I'm crossing my fingers that they'll join the "Kroger Family" of stores and I can get BzzCampaigns and gas discounts!!! 
yeah! what is it with food lions in rural areas? it's like they have a monopoly in the country, lol

my family from nyc calls food lion, "lion food", lol.  i haven't shopped at a food lion since 2007. i have "lion food" fatique.  i shop at harris teeter, giant or kroger.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 15, 2013)

> That is AWESOME! Â Congrats!!! Â


 Thanks!! My little girls are going to love this : )


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol, I can't seem to win! I've signed up for bzzagent as well. Never anything! I always fill out surveys, I'm always trying to stay up to date with it and never seem to get approved for anything -- Just like that L'Oreal Consumer Panel.
At least now I know that it's legitimate and you received items from them. I shall continue. Persistence! If there's one thing I'm good at it's being stubborn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I can't seem to win! I've signed up for bzzagent as well. Never anything! I always fill out surveys, I'm always trying to stay up to date with it and never seem to get approved for anything -- Just like that L'Oreal Consumer Panel.
> 
> At least now I know that it's legitimate and you received items from them. I shall continue. Persistence! If there's one thing I'm good at it's being stubborn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its been months since I had a bzz campaign and I have never gotten anything form  L'Oreal consumer panel. Hope we get something soon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 15, 2013)

I got into the nerf hoop and the kre-o blocks. Both of my kids are gonna be doing a happy dance. Buuuuut, I want beauty products dammit!! Here's the programs I've been in since February when I joined. KRE-O Cityville Invasion August 7, 2013 October 2, 2013 NERF Cyber Hoop August 2, 2013 September 26, 2013 Dr. Schollâ€™s® Massaging Gel® Insoles May 13, 2013 July 8, 2013 AMDRO® PowerFlex® Pest &amp; Weed System April 22, 2013 June 17, 2013 Got2b POWDER'ful April 3, 2013 May 29, 2013 Children's Claritin® March 11, 2013 May 23, 2013 Quaker Up February 11, 2013 April 8, 2013


----------



## ewiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay, I got a campaign!  For Kashi Hummus Chips. I love Kashi, this is perfect!


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Lol, I can't seem to win! I've signed up for bzzagent as well. Never anything! I always fill out surveys, I'm always trying to stay up to date with it and never seem to get approved for anything -- Just like that L'Oreal Consumer Panel. At least now I know that it's legitimate and you received items from them. I shall continue. Persistence! If there's one thing I'm good at it's being stubborn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


I had only this awful redbox campaign. You really did not miss anything if you did not had that! I will probably also not have good chances getting into any campaign cause I have no Kroger, food lion or any of the stores mentioned! Before MUT I have not even heard of all these stores! Lol! Doesn't bzz like publix or target? I do not live in Alaska, just Florida! Are our stores down here so rare in the rest of the US?


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Yay, I got a campaign! Â For Kashi Hummus Chips. I love Kashi, this is perfect!


Yay you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had only this awful redbox campaign. You really did not miss anything if you did not had that! I will probably also not have good chances getting into any campaign cause I have no Kroger, food lion or any of the stores mentioned! Before MUT I have not even heard of all these stores! Lol! Doesn't bzz like publix or target? I do not live in Alaska, just Florida! Are our stores down here so rare in the rest of the US?


 Haha this is how I feel about Kroger stores too! I live in Wisconsin and we don't have any of those stores..at least not anywhere near my city. It's not like I'm in the middle of nowhere though..we have plenty of other big chains. 



 Would be nice if they expanded a little...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a Kroger near me, so all the campaigns I get are Kroger ones.  I have had like 3 campaigns for Kroger brand things, and I missed one, so that would have been my fourth campaign for just Kroger things.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 16, 2013)

I've had MidNite sleep aid, Fage Greek yogurt, Special K, Prevacid, Happy Money, Nerf Rebelle and this latest Kroger campaign. I only joined a couple months ago and I don't do a whole lot in the campaigns, mostly just the fb, pinterest and twitter stuff...I never even had twitter before BzzAgent lol! I don't know if there's any rhyme or reason to who gets campaigns actually! Kroger...I actually live almost 3 hours away from the nearest Kroger, but my bf lives there and I put his card number in. I send him after the Free Friday stuff every week lol!


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It definitely takes persistence!  I've gotten many BzzCampaigns, but I've been a member since 2008!  And once I turned 30, it's all been food and personal care stuff... NO beauty campaigns in over 2 years!  I've only gotten one survey through L'Oreal, and I firmly believe it's sheer luck if you're using the exact product they're looking to test against at that particular time.  So yeah, a lot of stubbornness and patience.


 I suppose it's mostly because there's so many of us trying to get things for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean, who doesn't love free things, right?? It's just frustrating. I've been a member of bzzagent and L'Oreal for only a couple months, so I'm definitely impatient but they make it sound so easy. "Sign up and get free things!" OK, I sure will! Lol

I'm just too damn gullible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had only this awful redbox campaign. You really did not miss anything if you did not had that! I will probably also not have good chances getting into any campaign cause I have no Kroger, food lion or any of the stores mentioned! Before MUT I have not even heard of all these stores! Lol! Doesn't bzz like publix or target? I do not live in Alaska, just Florida! Are our stores down here so rare in the rest of the US?


 Redbox?? What'd you have to do? I don't understand why the same stores can't be throughout the US. I also live in Florida with the lovely Publix and Target.

I remember when I moved to Colorado they had a King Soopers and Safeway. Those aren't down here. Granted, I like Publix much more lol

My boyfriend's from Buffalo, New York and they have Wegmans and Tim Hortons. Why are they all different?


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Redbox?? What'd you have to do? I don't understand why the same stores can't be throughout the US. I also live in Florida with the lovely Publix and Target.
> 
> ...


LOL! When you wrote FL I checked your profile! You live basically 30 minutes from me! I live in Sarasota! boaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh is that fun or what?


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! When you wrote FL I checked your profile! You live basically 30 minutes from me! I live in Sarasota! boaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh is that fun or what?


 It's such a small world, isn't it! Shoot, we've probably met before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Where in Sarasota do you live? I go there all the time ya know, especially since there's literally nothing here in Parrish.


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

I JUST GOT INTO THE QUAKER CAMPAIGN!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST GOT INTO THE QUAKER CAMPAIGN!!!


 YAY!!! Congrats!  Campaign Twinsies!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST GOT INTO THE QUAKER CAMPAIGN!!!


 Me too. Yay!


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats!  Campaign Twinsies!!!





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Yay!


LETÂ´S PARTY!!!


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, god hates me. LOL


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I got a campaign!  For Kashi Hummus Chips. I love Kashi, this is perfect!


 I just got this one also


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

> Ok, god hates me. LOL


Don't call bzz God! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Misdameanor (Aug 16, 2013)

On average, how long did it take you guys to get into a campaign? I don't really want to have my Twitter or Facebook accessed by Bzz, but I feel like I won't get anything since I'm limiting myself....I have only been a part of it for about a month now.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 16, 2013)

My hubby doesn't use fb or twitter and he gets campaigns the same as I do with them.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On average, how long did it take you guys to get into a campaign? I don't really want to have my Twitter or Facebook accessed by Bzz, but I feel like I won't get anything since I'm limiting myself....I have only been a part of it for about a month now.


It took me about three weeks to get invited to a campaign. I didn't connect my accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! Weeks of nothing and today I got Quaker AND Kashi!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! Weeks of nothing and today I got Quaker AND Kashi!!! Woohoo!!!


 Congrats!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love either one of those!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! Weeks of nothing and today I got Quaker AND Kashi!!! Woohoo!!!


 Bzz must like me too...I just got into a toothpaste campaign. I've never gotten two in one day! Happy dance!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 16, 2013)

I got luster white! Starts aug 30... the coffee and tea drinker in me is ecstatic!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got into the kashi one too! For those who don't log into bzzagent regularly, i logged in two days ago and there were loads of new surveys available!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Aug 16, 2013)

No campaigns for me since Dr. Scholl's...and my bzzscore is a 9.5!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No campaigns for me since Dr. Scholl's...and my bzzscore is a 9.5!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel your pain that was my last one too.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I would love a nearby Kroger!  Lion Food (hehehe) is always dingy AND expensive, with crappy selection, Harris Teeter is snobby and even more expensive, and I really don't like shopping at Walmart!

Heeeeeere, Kroger Kroger Kroger!  Give me your Plus Card savings!  And your gas points!  And your awesome selection!
kroger is nice! my fiance and i like to shop there b/c it's 24 hours and for the gas points, lol. i used to get a 5% off discount with my job by shopping there and they took it away. boo.

the harris teeter by my house isn't as snobby as the one by my alma mater in virginia. they have an excellent wine selection at the one near my house.

i don't mind walmart but their meat selection at the walmart by my house sucks. i have to go to kroger a few blocks away to finish my grocery shopping. walmart is supposed to have everything under one roof dammit, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *x3meggiex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol, I can't seem to win! I've signed up for bzzagent as well. Never anything! I always fill out surveys, I'm always trying to stay up to date with it and never seem to get approved for anything -- Just like that L'Oreal Consumer Panel.
At least now I know that it's legitimate and you received items from them. I shall continue. Persistence! If there's one thing I'm good at it's being stubborn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
i got rid of that l'oreal panel crap. i always dq'ed out of those studies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm stubborn too. i'm a capricorn and our sign has a goat. would that make me a stubborn goat, lol. 

baaaa


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel your pain that was my last one too.
that was my last campaign too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 17, 2013)

I



> I just got into the kashi one too! For those who don't log into bzzagent regularly, i logged in two days ago and there were loads of new surveys available!


 I just got in to the Kashi one too!


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On average, how long did it take you guys to get into a campaign? I don't really want to have my Twitter or Facebook accessed by Bzz, but I feel like I won't get anything since I'm limiting myself....I have only been a part of it for about a month now.


 I got my first bzz campaign invite 2 weeks after I signed up. I missed it in my email somehow though, and the one they sent 2 days later also. I signed up June 26th, and I'm currently participating in 4 campaigns at the moment. I have my accounts linked, but where it ask to post on my behalf I always SKIP that. I hope that helps 





 
Also, Congratulations to the Ladies that are participating in all the newest Campaigns 



 They seem so awesome!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I signed up 2 weeks ago and have not received an invite yet. I hope I luck and hit a big one. One can hope,lol.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up 2 weeks ago and have not received an invite yet. I hope I luck and hit a big one. One can hope,lol.


 *Fingers crossed, for you! My advice is to fill out every survey, even if it seems that the particular survey is of no interest to you. That will really boost your Bzz score, and hopefully get you a campaign sooner than later


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Meliboom. I will go back and fill out some more surveys.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks Meliboom. I will go back and fill out some more surveys.


 You're very welcome 



 It really does help!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 18, 2013)

> I I just got in to the Kashi one too!


 Awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just love free stuff! It makes me happy.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the toothpaste one as well. I'm kind of excited about it!


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 19, 2013)

Got into Quaker and kashi! Yay


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 19, 2013)

I've got Kashi, hooray!  Trader Joes has these garbanzo hummus chips and I'm excited to try a similar product.

RE Krogertalk: I live 5 minutes from two Krogers but the only Kroger one I have ever gotten in to was one earlier this year about BBQing--I only just started keeping up with this thread so I don't know what the coupons were for but I felt it would be for hot dogs/buns/junk food.  I declined because I try to only do local/free-range meats and am selective about the junk food I let into the house, because I am a hog who can eat gigantic chip bags without thinking twice about it.  The Kroger closest to where we recently bought our house is a 'Fresh Fare' and have a great selection of these kinds of things without the natural store markup, along with a bombass cheese counter and olive bar.  I would love to get a coupon!


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ugh! I'm waiting for a new campaign! The last one I had was the horrid redbox one. *sigh*


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

What was wrong with the Redbox? Are you talking about where you rent movies?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What was wrong with the Redbox? Are you talking about where you rent movies?


 It was for Redbox Instant. The movie selection is the worst. Nothing but straight to cable crap or movies that have already been in heavy rotation on cable. I was in that campaign and I literally cancelled my membership as soon as I saw the selections. Then they extended the campaign a couple of days before it was supposed to end so we had another 20 days to wait before it timed out and went away. I gave it terrible reviews as I am sure everyone else did as well.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got a Kashi invite! YAY! 




 



 My new campaign dance! Hopefully today is a good mail day. I'm waiting on a few BzzKits: Nerf Rebelle, Nerf CyberHoop, Kreo CityVille Invasion blocks. I got my Total Greek Fage Bzzkit in the mail last week, and I'm going to try an awesome new dessert using it tonight. Wish me luck!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a Kashi invite! YAY!
> 
> ...


 WOW!!! BzzAgent loves you!  



  That's so awesome, I hope you have fun with all your goodies!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 19, 2013)

I NEVER get food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I got the teeth whitening system. Will try it out on my husband.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the Kashi!  Woo hoo!  These look like something I would actually buy too.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 19, 2013)

I got into the Kashi and Luster Premium White campaigns today.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in Kashi, but I really want the teeth one!!!!! Fingers crossed it comes in as well.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just love free stuff! It makes me happy.


 Me, too! There's nothing like FREE


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Me, too! There's nothing like FREEÂ


 You're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been getting so many campaigns lately that my husband is having a hard time believing I'm getting all the packages for free.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 19, 2013)

> It was for Redbox Instant. The movie selection is the worst. Nothing but straight to cable crap or movies that have already been in heavy rotation on cable. I was in that campaign and I literally cancelled my membership as soon as I saw the selections. Then they extended the campaign a couple of days before it was supposed to end so we had another 20 days to wait before it timed out and went away. I gave it terrible reviews as I am sure everyone else did as well.


That was craptastic. I didn't even use the DVD rental that we were allowed. Nothing I wanted to see online or on DVD.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me, too! There's nothing like FREE
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## korsis (Aug 19, 2013)

> That was craptastic. I didn't even use the DVD rental that we were allowed. Nothing I wanted to see online or on DVD.


So true!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 19, 2013)

Also just got the Kashi campaign yay it has been a while since I got some love from Bzzagent.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much, sweetie
> 
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oooo have lots of fun and so sorry to hear about your relationship.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oooo have lots of fun and so sorry to hear about your relationship.


 Thank you, so much!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 19, 2013)

I got the kashi, too! I've really been wanting to try those chips, kinda excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a Kashi invite! YAY!
> 
> ...


 Wow lucky girl!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* Just got a Kashi invite! YAY! 



 



 My new campaign dance! Hopefully today is a good mail day. I'm waiting on a few BzzKits: Nerf Rebelle, Nerf CyberHoop, Kreo CityVille Invasion blocks. I got my Total Greek Fage Bzzkit in the mail last week, and I'm going to try an awesome new dessert using it tonight. Wish me luck! 
Yes, I'm quoting myself! LOL! 





I Had an awesome mail day! I got the Nerf Rebelle Bow and darts in the mail today. It's so awesome!!! If only I hadn't already promised it to my daughter 









AND the dessert using FAGE Total Greek Yogurt was a HUGE success!!! The whole family loved it. If you haven't tried it, you should 



 It's made with 100% natural ingredients. It's so versatile, and can be used as an awesomely healthy substitute in many dishes. My youngest 2 enjoying dessert:


----------



## korsis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm quoting myself! LOL!
> 
> ...


That Nerf thing looks really cool! She will have a blast! Too bad I do not have a girl!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

My daughter would love the Rebel! I hope I can get in a study soon.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* Just got a Kashi invite! YAY!
> 
> ...


 So cute!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Aug 20, 2013)

I got my boys nerf hoop today. They've already scampered off to their room with packaging flying lol.


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 20, 2013)

My daughter loooooves the Rebelle bow! It is pretty cool!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm quoting myself! LOL!
> 
> ...


 The Rebelle bow set looks soo cool, lol. If I'd gotten it in the mail, I would have snuck it out to play before any of my nieces or nephews got their hands on it.





Some toys need a test run before giving it to the little ones.


----------



## korsis (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got an email that I should start to buzz about the Quaker campaign now but I have not received anything yet?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email that I should start to buzz about the Quaker campaign now but I have not received anything yet?


 Me too!  You can do the stuff like Twitter and Facebook right now, but the rest of it has to wait til we get our boxes!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha spoke too soon! I just got my box!






So much stuff! I'm excited!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Haha spoke too soon! I just got my box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!!!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha spoke too soon! I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, enjoy!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Lucky lucky, lol! Enjoy and let me know how the pops taste


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nice!!!


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, enjoy!


 Thank you!  I don't know what to eat first! 







> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lucky lucky, lol! Enjoy and let me know how the pops taste


 My 3-year-old spotted those right away!  They're the cheddar flavor, so I know I won't like them (I can't stand any artificial cheese flavor), but he was stuffing handfuls in his mouth!  So... ringing endorsement from my kid?


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Haha spoke too soon! I just got my box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a great box! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha spoke too soon! I just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that is a nice campaign! I literally bought those exact cereal bars this afternoon! And I've had the popped things before in caramel, they're really good. I've been looking for those breakfast cookies, too, but haven't found them yet. Let us know how they taste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MistySkebo (Aug 27, 2013)

I've gotten a Nerf arrow and dart.set for my daughter. Lysol cleaning products and Quaker food products so far.can't wait to see my next campaign. I hope its makeup.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MistySkebo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've gotten a Nerf arrow and dart.set for my daughter. Lysol cleaning products and Quaker food products so far.can't wait to see my next campaign. I hope its makeup.


 Wouldn't that be fun!  Of the 11 campaigns I've gotten, none were makeup but 2 were beauty related -- Tressemme deep conditioner and Garnier dry oil.  Obviously the beauty campaigns are the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:  Of the 11, 7 were food/drink campaigns... and food is good too! So that's still awesome.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am still waiting for something, at this point I would be happy with anything.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 27, 2013)

> I am still waiting for something, at this point I would be happy with anything.


 Haha! Me too!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha! Me too!
me three!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Me four, lol!!


----------



## korsis (Aug 28, 2013)

The Quaker campaign started on Monday and I still haven't received anything...


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Quaker campaign started on Monday and I still haven't received anything...


 How long does it last?  I've been on campaigns where they open the twitter/facebook early, but you still have like 30 days until the campaign ends. I would check that before you start to worry.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Quaker campaign started on Monday and I still haven't received anything...


 I just received mine yesterday, so I bet you will get yours this week. The reporting window is open for a long time, so you will have plenty of time to participate when you get your goody box.

I've sampled the peach/almond bars, cereal and PB Oatmeal cookies. All were delish!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't remember the last campaign I had!


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> I just received mine yesterday, so I bet you will get yours this week. The reporting window is open for a long time, so you will have plenty of time to participate when you get your goody box. I've sampled the peach/almond bars, cereal and PB Oatmeal cookies. All were delish!


Woohoo! Received it yesterday! What an awesome box!!! I love it! Thank you bzz!!! The cookies are so yummy!!! ðŸªðŸªðŸª


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received mine yesterday, so I bet you will get yours this week. The reporting window is open for a long time, so you will have plenty of time to participate when you get your goody box.
> ...


----------



## korsis (Aug 29, 2013)

> Aren't they! I've been putting them in my son's lunch, even though I want to EAT THEM ALL!!!


Lol!!! There are so many cookies in that box! My son got them for lunch today too! I'm gonna have some AGAIN soon! Love them really!!! So nice and crusty, delicious!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 29, 2013)

Everyone is having such fun campaigns. I am waiting on my hummus cracker thingie to arrive. it sounds delicious and today tey sent the e-mail that the activities are open.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 29, 2013)

To everyone who is waiting on campaigns: My husband had a ton of campaigns following each other and now nothing for two months. I had the last one a little before that and now got one. I hope you all get one soon! I did not qualify for many of the last ones because a lot of them were kids ones.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like some of these campaigns run for too long? I still have 15 days to go on the Kroger Free Friday campaign and I really don't have anything left that I can do or say about it. I am so ready for a new campaign!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else feel like some of these campaigns run for too long? I still have 15 days to go on the Kroger Free Friday campaign and I really don't have anything left that I can do or say about it. I am so ready for a new campaign!


 I know what you mean but you can still qualify for other campaigns over that time. The activities for the hummus snack campaign are open for another 20 days or so and II have yet to receive the kit. I think the kits go out during differnt times and that's why the activities are open for a bit.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know what you mean but you can still qualify for other campaigns over that time. The activities for the hummus snack campaign are open for another 20 days or so and II have yet to receive the kit. I think the kits go out during differnt times and that's why the activities are open for a bit.
I just received the Kashi hummus snacks today, so hopefully you will get them soon!


----------



## korsis (Sep 3, 2013)

> I know what you mean but you can still qualify for other campaigns over that time. The activities for the hummus snack campaign are open for another 20 days or so and II have yet to receive the kit. I think the kits go out during differnt times and that's why the activities are open for a bit.


Yes I'm also still waiting for my kashi chips!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the Kashi hummus snacks today, so hopefully you will get them soon!


 Yumm Yumm! love hummus and can't wait to try!


----------



## korsis (Sep 3, 2013)

> Yumm Yumm! love hummus and can't wait to try!


Can you post a pic?


----------



## korsis (Sep 3, 2013)

Oops quoted wrong! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you post a pic?




Kinda blurry, but you get the idea.  Plus 5 coupons for $1 off two of them (any flavor)


----------



## korsis (Sep 3, 2013)

> Kinda blurry, but you get the idea. Â Plus 5 coupons for $1 off two of them (any flavor)


ah thx! Now I know what to expect! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 4, 2013)

I just tried the chips--they are exactly the kind of thing I love, although they don't taste much like hummus.  They do have fiber and protein and are pretty filling, pretty good snack considering the alternatives.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the chips--they are exactly the kind of thing I love, although they don't taste much like hummus.  They do have fiber and protein and are pretty filling, pretty good snack considering the alternatives.  
I loved them, too! Also didn't think they tasted like hummus, although I did notice right at the end before you swallow it does have a similar mushy consistency. It's not as gross as it sounds, to those who haven't had them, I promise. I seriously can't believe how healthy they are, though!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 5, 2013)

My bf already devoured them!  I had quite a few too though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't think they were supposed to taste like hummus, I think they're supposed to be eaten with hummus.  That's how I interpreted it (and ate it!) anyway.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 5, 2013)

Got my Bzzkit yesterday too. I guess everyone is gettingthe same flavor. I have not opened our yet though. Maybe this weekend.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Kinda blurry, but you get the idea.  Plus 5 coupons for $1 off two of them (any flavor)


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My bf already devoured them!  I had quite a few too though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't think they were supposed to taste like hummus, I think they're supposed to be eaten with hummus.  That's how I interpreted it (and ate it!) anyway.
They are hummus chips because they are made from chickpeas like hummus is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my Kashi Hummus BzzKit in. Those chips are so yummy! I haven't tried a Hummus I like, yet. I accepted because my family loves Hummus. However, this is my new fave chip! They taste nothing like Hummus. They are just made from Chickpeas

Also, the past 2 days I have had and completed surveys. Check your accounts. I just got the Curel Campaign as well today, Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in 6 campaigns (Could have been 8) at the moment, but I'm afraid this will be followed by a dry spell.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 7, 2013)

ugh! i just want a freaking campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i haven't had one since dr. scholl's and my points dropped from 6.6 to 6.4. i filled out all of those surveys for nothing.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh! i just want a freaking campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i haven't had one since dr. scholl's and my points dropped from 6.6 to 6.4. i filled out all of those surveys for nothing.

Me too, I got the Cottonelle one but before that I don't remember the last one I got and I haven't had anything since. I used to get tons of them.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Kashi Hummus BzzKit in. Those chips are so yummy! I haven't tried a Hummus I like, yet. I accepted because my family loves Hummus. However, this is my new fave chip! They taste nothing like Hummus. They are just made from Chickpeas

Also, the past 2 days I have had and completed surveys. Check your accounts. I just got the Curel Campaign as well today, Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in 6 campaigns (Could have been 8) at the moment, but I'm afraid this will be followed by a dry spell.

Wow bzzagent loves you!


----------



## korsis (Sep 7, 2013)

> I got my Kashi HummusÂ BzzKit in. Those chips are so yummy! I haven't tried a Hummus I like, yet. I accepted because my family loves Hummus. However, this is my new fave chip! They taste nothing like Hummus. They are just made from Chickpeas Also, the past 2 days I have had and completed surveys. Check your accounts. I just got the Curel Campaign as well today, Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in 6 campaigns (Could have been 8) at the moment, but I'm afraid this will be followed by a dry spell.Â


Wow, you lucky girl! I wonder what they send for the curel campaign? I'm so ready for some beauty stuff!


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 7, 2013)

I also got curel. I have diabetes though so that made me a prime target for the cream. Yay!


----------



## korsis (Sep 7, 2013)

> I also got curel. I have diabetes though so that made me a prime target for the cream. Yay!


Yay you! I wish I could get into that one but it looks like I can again not get that cause I don't have any of these stores in my area...too bad! ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh! i just want a freaking campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i haven't had one since dr. scholl's and my points dropped from 6.6 to 6.4. i filled out all of those surveys for nothing.
Oh man! So, your score dropped after you filled out the surveys? I think it's going to be like other people stated where I get all of these at once, and then nothing for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Kashi Hummus BzzKit in. Those chips are so yummy! I haven't tried a Hummus I like, yet. I accepted because my family loves Hummus. However, this is my new fave chip! They taste nothing like Hummus. They are just made from Chickpeas

Also, the past 2 days I have had and completed surveys. Check your accounts. I just got the Curel Campaign as well today, Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in 6 campaigns (Could have been 8) at the moment, but I'm afraid this will be followed by a dry spell.

Wow bzzagent loves you!

Yes, they love me for now...but they have the attention span of a two year old! 




 Lol! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Meliboomboompow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Kashi Hummus BzzKit in. Those chips are so yummy! I haven't tried a Hummus I like, yet. I accepted because my family loves Hummus. However, this is my new fave chip! They taste nothing like Hummus. They are just made from Chickpeas

Also, the past 2 days I have had and completed surveys. Check your accounts. I just got the Curel Campaign as well today, Yay!



I'm in 6 campaigns (Could have been 8) at the moment, but I'm afraid this will be followed by a dry spell. 
Wow, you lucky girl! I wonder what they send for the curel campaign? I'm so ready for some beauty stuff! Thanks, sweetie !



 The picture is showing the new Curel intensive healing cream. However, it doesn't say what will be in our BzzKit yet. Yup, with all the Toys and Food I'm ready for the Beauty products 



 Oh, I love it all but what girl can resist beauty products, right? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also got curel. I have diabetes though so that made me a prime target for the cream. Yay!
Yay, my fellow Bzzer! For those of you wondering it states, 


Excellent for dry skin associated with diabetes â€” CurÃ©lÂ® is a proud partner of the American Diabetes Association
 
 
I'm not diabetic but it did ask if me and/or any of my family members had Sensitive skin/Psoriasis/Eczema.
So they are definitely seeking people with problamatic skin. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also got curel. I have diabetes though so that made me a prime target for the cream. Yay!
Yay you! I wish I could get into that one but it looks like I can again not get that cause I don't have any of these stores in my area...too bad! ðŸ˜¢ Are they sending out coupons for a free product, as opposed to the actual product then? Where are you seeing what is in the BzzKit? It's not showing on my account.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm at a 9.5 and I haven't had a campaign since Dr. Scholl's. No love from BzzAgent for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tdinok (Sep 7, 2013)

Am currently using the Luster premium white from the campaign   great and easy to use

also the Rev up campaign   tasty and quick


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm at a 9.5 and I haven't had a campaign since Dr. Scholl's. No love from BzzAgent for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That was my last one too.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

I just checked and I have 27 new surveys up!


----------



## korsis (Sep 10, 2013)

> I just checked and I have 27 new surveys up!Â  :laughno:


27?!? Oh my! I have not 1!!! Lol


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just checked and I have 27 new surveys up! 




27?!? Oh my! I have not 1!!! Lol 
I have no idea why I had so many. I just completed a survey this morning. I saw them post about a new campaign on Facebook so I checked the website and there they were! It was like I had just signed up.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, I just logged into bzzagent and I had 30-40 surveys...





I guess that is why I haven't gotten a campaign in a while


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I just logged into bzzagent and I had 30-40 surveys...





I guess that is why I haven't gotten a campaign in a while

That happens to me too but I always seem to get surveys I've already filled out. Just exactly how many times are you going to ask about my drinking habits bzzagent?


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I just logged into bzzagent and I had 30-40 surveys...





I guess that is why I haven't gotten a campaign in a while

That happens to me too but I always seem to get surveys I've already filled out. Just exactly how many times are you going to ask about my drinking habits bzzagent?

Yes, same here! I received a bunch of duplicate surveys that I've already filled out.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

I've gotten the liquor one no less than five times now. I don't know if bzzagent is trying to tell me to drink more or less.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Sep 10, 2013)

I had a bunch yesterday. Nothing I had already filled out tho. Coffee creamer


----------



## korsis (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh wow! Did you see that a LancÃ´me serum campaign is coming up? I so would love to get into that one! â¤â¤â¤ But I have no survey whatsoever! ðŸ˜¢


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 11, 2013)

Not BzzAgent, but thank you to whoever mentioned Swaggable somewhere way back in this thread! I got the Tree Hut Renewing Hand Cream in Moroccan rose today, it smells amazing and it's a big tube! 3 oz! Of course the package was ripped open and some of the cream had squirted out of the tube...thanks post office lol!


----------



## korsis (Sep 11, 2013)

> Not BzzAgent, but thank you to whoever mentioned Swaggable somewhere way back in this thread! I got the Tree Hut Renewing Hand Cream in Moroccan rose today, it smells amazing and it's a big tube! 3 oz! Of course the package was ripped open and some of the cream had squirted out of the tube...thanks post office lol!


Oh they give beauty items too? I thought you get only gift cards or credits for filling out surveys? What did you do to get that? ðŸ‘‚


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have done a ton of surveys this week. If they have you doing a lot of surveys are you more likely to get into a campaign?


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 11, 2013)

> Oh they give beauty items too? I thought you get only gift cards or credits for filling out surveys? What did you do to get that? ðŸ‘‚


 I'm not entirely sure lol! It seems like when I signed up for Swaggable, it sent me invitations to try stuff. One was dog treats and the other was this hand cream. It's been so long since I accepted the invites that I figured it wasn't a legitimate program, but the treats showed up yesterday and the hand cream today. I need to log on and see what I'm supposed to do now lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got into a Buitoni pasta campaign. It looks like we will get a coupon for a free Riserva item (up to $5) and coupons to pass out. Cool! I love food campaigns and bzzagent loves to give them to me.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had tons of surveys when I logged in today but no campaigns yet. Hopefully all those surveys mean something is coming soon.


----------



## mckondik (Sep 11, 2013)

I was so crossing my fingers for lancome..I got very excited when I saw an invite from bzzagent. It was Trumoo! Lol my son will love it but it is definitely not a pricey skin care serum! Oh well it is all good!


----------



## korsis (Sep 11, 2013)

> I was so crossing my fingers for lancome..I got very excited when I saw an invite from bzzagent. It was Trumoo! Lol my son will love it but it is definitely not a pricey skin care serum! Oh well it is all good!


Crossing mine as well but haven't gotten any survey yet...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got into a trumoo campaign. I want beauty products dammit!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I also got the TruMoo campaign. My son is over the moon that he's getting free chocolate milk! lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had tons of surveys when I logged in today but no campaigns yet. Hopefully all those surveys mean something is coming soon.

I agree!!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2013)

Got into Lancome!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow that is awesome! Lucky! Congrats!



> Got into Lancome!


----------



## korsis (Sep 12, 2013)

> Got into Lancome!


Congrats!!! So jealous! I'm not getting any surveys here!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got into Lancome!

Nice!  What does the email say you'll be getting?


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got into Lancome!
Ooooh! Excited for you.. and a little jealous.

I just got into TruMoo.  It'll be my first campaign.  I'm probably more excited than I should be over flavored milk, but I know my kids (and husband) will love it.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice!  What does the email say you'll be getting?

Lancome Visionnaire Advanced Skin Corrector


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice!  What does the email say you'll be getting?

Lancome Visionnaire Advanced Skin Corrector


Congrats!


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 12, 2013)

I got into the Buitoni campaign! This is my first campaign too, and I'm super excited....I hope the pasta is delish!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats!

Thanks! I've been ignoring the campaign invites for awhile, because nothing interested me. I perked up _real_ fast when I read Lancome lol.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats!

Thanks! I've been ignoring the campaign invites for awhile, because nothing interested me. I perked up _real_ fast when I read Lancome lol.


LOL I would just be happy with any campaign invite at this point....ha!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 12, 2013)

I got into Lancome and Buitoni


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 12, 2013)

Still nothing since the fricken disaster that was redbox instant! Getting impatient!


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 12, 2013)

What were your bzz scores when you first started getting campaigns?


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got into the Buitoni campaign! This is my first campaign too, and I'm super excited....I hope the pasta is delish! 

Me too.   I wish I had got the Lancome one.  I love Lancome.


----------



## BridgetPS (Sep 12, 2013)

I got into my very first campaign...transformers...my7yo is thrilled


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got into campaigns!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lancome Visionnaire Advanced Skin Corrector


Congrats! I got this serum as a comp from L'Oreal, and it is *amazing!!! *I'm probably much younger than the target demographic for BzzAgent's campaign, but I'm in love with this stuff!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got into a trumoo campaign. I want beauty products dammit!




 I have Quaker and TruMoo now.  BzzAgent, I promise, my kids are well-fed.  Can I please have something to make ME pretty, please?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Sep 12, 2013)

> :iagree: Â I have Quaker and TruMoo now. Â BzzAgent, I promise, my kids are well-fed. Â Can I please have something to make ME pretty, please?


 Yes exactly!! I think every campaign I've gotten is for somebody or something else besides me. Lol. Kids garden, insoles


----------



## korsis (Sep 12, 2013)

> :iagree: Â I have Quaker and TruMoo now. Â BzzAgent, I promise, my kids are well-fed. Â Can I please have something to make ME pretty, please?


Well said!!! I don't know why I get only food!!! I want beauty stuff!


----------



## BridgetPS (Sep 12, 2013)

Can y'all recommend any other good opinion sites? I'm legally blind and stay at home with my 2 boys. I'd like to sign up for a couple more things that are really worth it. Thanks


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 13, 2013)

I have no surveys and no campaigns in a while. It is weird, they will have me doing 3 at one time and then I don't get anything for 3-4 months.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got into Lancome!

Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats!

Thanks! I've been ignoring the campaign invites for awhile, because nothing interested me. I perked up _real_ fast when I read Lancome lol.


LOL I would just be happy with any campaign invite at this point....ha!


Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got into Lancome and Buitoni






Congrats!


----------



## BridgetPS (Sep 13, 2013)

I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it takes a while before the points show up.


----------



## krysmama2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Got into trumoo!  I don't drink chocolate milk but the kids and hubs do.  They should get a kick out of the Halloween colors.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 16, 2013)

I got my first buzz with Trumoo milk. Hopefully they will start rolling in after this. One can hope, lol.


----------



## dd62 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think Bzzagent is mad at me for doing all my campaign activities on the last day for my last campaign. That was Dr Scholls and I haven't had any since!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 17, 2013)

4 months counting and still no campaigns - major bummer! I still complete all the surveys but to no avail. Any hints you guys have to getting campaigns?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm really not happy that I didn't get the Lancome campaign. I've been registered forever, always fill out surveys, and  get outstanding marks on the campaign activity that I do. Even for that awful Redbox campaign. Now I haven't gotten anything since May and I feel like they're catering too much to people with children. I'll even take a freaking Lyson campaign, just give me something. Boo.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 17, 2013)

Got into a campaign for Land O Lakes Sauce Starters.  It looks like they're sending  a coupon for a free "saute express" sauce starter and coupons to pass out.

It's definitely no Lancome, but I'm looking forward to testing it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

No campaigns here either. Sometimes it just doesn't make sense, these long dry spells.


----------



## Misdameanor (Sep 17, 2013)

I got into the Land O' Lakes Sauce Starters as well. I agree about the campaigns being really sporadic; I have gotten into 2 now in the last week, and before that I had been signed up and didn't receive surveys or anything for months. So random!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

During the summer I was in three at the same time. Then nothing. This happened last summer too. I was in 2 or 3 at the same time and then nothing for months. I would rather do one at a time consistently through the year than this bunch and then nothing.

Yeah, I'm just a complainer today!


----------



## jaylee78 (Sep 17, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, I have kiddos and haven't gotten into a single campaign. :-/



> I'm really not happy that I didn't get the Lancome campaign. I've been registered forever, always fill out surveys,Â andÂ  get outstanding marks on the campaign activity that I do. Even for that awful Redbox campaign. Now I haven't gotten anything since May and I feel like they're catering too much to people with children. I'll even take a freaking Lyson campaign, just give me something. Boo.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got into the Land O' Lakes Sauce Starters as well. I agree about the campaigns being really sporadic; I have gotten into 2 now in the last week, and before that I had been signed up and didn't receive surveys or anything for months. So random! 


I was just invited into this one as well. It sounds like a cool concept. I'm in 4 campaigns now. I have no idea how they choose participants but I'm happy to be included!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 17, 2013)

It took me over a year to finally start getting decent campaigns. The one that bums me out a lot is Klout. I miss a lot of the great perks that everyone else seems to get.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It took me over a year to finally start getting decent campaigns. The one that bums me out a lot is Klout. I miss a lot of the great perks that everyone else seems to get.

ugh I know I really wanted the real tech klout perk! I got into the Eclos one but my klout score changes so much


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com

What are the points for, anyway?  I always ignore them because I didn't want to have to sign up for yet another thing.. Am I missing something great?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com

DOn't go to mypoints.com yet, make sure you've accepted your points on the "my points" section on Bzzagent. It takes a while for them to show up once accepted on mypoints.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com

What are the points for, anyway?  I always ignore them because I didn't want to have to sign up for yet another thing.. Am I missing something great?


mypoints lets you earn points for gift cards and things. I've gotten a couple of $25 cards to bath and body works from the points I got from bzzagent.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

> > I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com
> 
> 
> What are the points for, anyway? Â I always ignore them because I didn't want to have to sign up for yet another thing.. Am I missing something great?


 I've been doing mypoints for years! To date, I've received over $800 in giftcards. After you sign up, they send you surveys/advertisements via email. If you shop via their links, you earn so many points per dollar. I usually go through ebates first, but getting 5 points to click a link adds up. Of course, the bzzagent points don't hurt either.


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Well it's no LancÃ´me serum, but I got this campaign today:


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well it's no LancÃ´me serum, but I got this campaign today:




Looks good, whatever it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll have to tell us what you think about it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's a seasoning packet and maybe an oven bag? The pre-campaign survey had a lot of oven bag questions lol!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 19, 2013)

I got my Curel box today!! Kinda surprising, since the campaign hasn't even begun, but hey. I love surprises! I got six 1 oz. jars of the Curel Intensive Healing Lotion and a bunch of coupons. Nice little box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've filled out about 15 surveys just today! But whenI go to MY POINTSI it's saying I only have a total of 9 points....whaaaaaat..I know that isn't Correccorrect. Am I looking in the right place. My points.com

BridgetPS, there is an area on Bzzagent where you have to accept the points or they won't show on mypoints.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 19, 2013)

Not BzzAgent, but from Smiley360 I just got a box today! It's the Bic Mark it mission. I was pleasantly surprised when the kit contained the 36 pack of markers but also a travel coffee mug (the kind that you can decorate the paper on the outer layer of). Woohoo!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not BzzAgent, but from Smiley360 I just got a box today! It's the Bic Mark it mission. I was pleasantly surprised when the kit contained the 36 pack of markers but also a travel coffee mug (the kind that you can decorate the paper on the outer layer of). Woohoo!

I got this too. Soooo excited! Didn't get the travel coffee mug but a phone case to decorate instead!

  Haven't had a bzz campaign in awhile. Last one was Dr. Scholls I think


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this too. Soooo excited! Didn't get the travel coffee mug but a phone case to decorate instead!

  Haven't had a bzz campaign in awhile. Last one was Dr. Scholls I think

  Nice!! The coffee mug is actually a piece of crap (I tried using it this morning and I spilled coffee _everywhere_ because the top leaks like mad)...but it still looks cool! LOL. Dr. Scholl's was my last Bzz Campaign as well.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

I just signed up for this and had a quick question... Do I need to keep checking the bzz website, or do they send me an email to take surveys and participate in campaigns?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just signed up for this and had a quick question... Do I need to keep checking the bzz website, or do they send me an email to take surveys and participate in campaigns?

You'll need to check for surveys but they will email you to invite you to campaigns. The surveys decide which campaigns you will receive invites for. I generally check the site once a day for surveys unless I see them plugging a new campaign or if there is heightened activity in here. Then I check every few hours. lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

> You'll need to check for surveys but they will email you to invite you to campaigns. The surveys decide which campaigns you will receive invites for. I generally check the site once a day for surveys unless I see them plugging a new campaign or if there is heightened activity in here. Then I check every few hours. lol


 Thanks for the info! I'm also signed up for the loreal one, but this seems like I might get more opportunities to test things. Did all my surveys available right now, so hope I get picked for something! No luck so far on loreal.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You'll need to check for surveys but they will email you to invite you to campaigns. The surveys decide which campaigns you will receive invites for. I generally check the site once a day for surveys unless I see them plugging a new campaign or if there is heightened activity in here. Then I check every few hours. lol
Thanks for the info! I'm also signed up for the loreal one, but this seems like I might get more opportunities to test things. Did all my surveys available right now, so hope I get picked for something! No luck so far on loreal. 
L'Oreal is frustrating. I haven't had any luck either though I did prequal for one but then never heard anything else from them about it. So far, BzzAgent is my favorite. Smiley360 is pretty good about giving me campaigns but they're not as fun to do. (toothpaste, woo.) I recently signed up on Swaggable and I already have 2 products coming my way, Brownie Brittle and Lemongrass Basil soap. I don't even think you have to pimp the products, they just send them to you to try and you review them on the Swaggable site.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

> L'Oreal is frustrating. I haven't had any luck either though I did prequal for one but then never heard anything else from them about it. So far, BzzAgent is my favorite. Smiley360 is pretty good about giving me campaigns but they're not as fun to do. (toothpaste, woo.) I recently signed up on Swaggable and I already have 2 products coming my way, Brownie Brittle and Lemongrass Basil soap. I don't even think you have to pimp the products, they just send them to you to try and you review them on the Swaggable site.


 Ooh! Now I think I'll be signing up for swaggable as well! Lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

L'Oreal is frustrating. I haven't had any luck either though I did prequal for one but then never heard anything else from them about it. So far, BzzAgent is my favorite. Smiley360 is pretty good about giving me campaigns but they're not as fun to do. (toothpaste, woo.) I recently signed up on Swaggable and I already have 2 products coming my way, Brownie Brittle and Lemongrass Basil soap. I don't even think you have to pimp the products, they just send them to you to try and you review them on the Swaggable site.
Ooh! Now I think I'll be signing up for swaggable as well! Lol. 
I got the invite to try Brownie Brittle within hours of signing up and the soap one a few days later. I've only been signed up for about a week so it seems very promising!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I got the invite to try Brownie Brittle within hours of signing up and the soap one a few days later. I've only been signed up for about a week so it seems very promising!


 Do you need Facebook to sign up for this? I can't find anywhere to sign up. Just sign in via Facebook or Twitter, which I no longer have.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the invite to try Brownie Brittle within hours of signing up and the soap one a few days later. I've only been signed up for about a week so it seems very promising!
Do you need Facebook to sign up for this? I can't find anywhere to sign up. Just sign in via Facebook or Twitter, which I no longer have. 
I didn't even notice before, but I guess you do. :/

I signed up using Twitter. I only "tweet" contests and whatnot on there anyway. I kind of feel sorry for my "followers". lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I didn't even notice before, but I guess you do. :/ I signed up using Twitter. I only "tweet" contests and whatnot on there anyway. I kind of feel sorry for my "followers". lol


 Well that kinda sucks... And I noticed on bzz they seem to really want you to use fb and twitter as well (it gets you a higher rating). I think if I posted my reviews and stuff on there, I'd feel like I was spamming my friends. Lol. I'd be annoyed to see someone reviewing a bunch of products all the time. If I wanted to read reviews on something, I'd look it up. Not go on Facebook. Lmao.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't even notice before, but I guess you do. :/


I signed up using Twitter. I only "tweet" contests and whatnot on there anyway. I kind of feel sorry for my "followers". lol
Well that kinda sucks... And I noticed on bzz they seem to really want you to use fb and twitter as well (it gets you a higher rating). I think if I posted my reviews and stuff on there, I'd feel like I was spamming my friends. Lol. I'd be annoyed to see someone reviewing a bunch of products all the time. If I wanted to read reviews on something, I'd look it up. Not go on Facebook. Lmao. 
I set all of my "spammy" Facebook posts so that only I can see them.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I set all of my "spammy" Facebook posts so that only I can see them.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Oh good idea!!! I woulda never thought of that! I honestly didn't even know that was an option. Lol.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I set all of my "spammy" Facebook posts so that only I can see them. 



 

Awesome! How do you do that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not exactly sure how all this works, but I had a ton of new surveys all of a sudden even though I just signed up today and already took all the surveys when I signed up. Might wanna check your accounts!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I set all of my "spammy" Facebook posts so that only I can see them. 



 

Awesome! How do you do that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's easier to show you rather than try to explain...


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am still waiting to get my free coupon for the Tru Milk campaign.  My first and only one and it is taking some time.  Hopefully it will come in the mail today if not I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am still waiting to get my free coupon for the Tru Milk campaign.  My first and only one and it is taking some time.  Hopefully it will come in the mail today if not I will call them tomorrow.

The staus says shiiping soon when I check my campaign page. I was at the grocery store yesterday and they didn't even have the Halloween TruMoo out yet so that may have something to do with the delay.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The staus says shiiping soon when I check my campaign page. I was at the grocery store yesterday and they didn't even have the Halloween TruMoo out yet so that may have something to do with the delay.

Ok that makes me feel better.  Thanks


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The staus says shiiping soon when I check my campaign page. I was at the grocery store yesterday and they didn't even have the Halloween TruMoo out yet so that may have something to do with the delay.

Ok that makes me feel better.  Thanks


My Bzz Kit came today! You should have yours soon!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 23, 2013)

My TruMoo Bzz Kit came today too.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 23, 2013)

And mine!  Whooooo milk coupons!  (LOL whatever.  I'll take what I can get, and hey... free milk!)


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got mine kit. Just several coupons for .75 cents off milk. I thought we were going to get a coupon for free milk.


----------



## beautynewbie (Sep 23, 2013)

> I got mine kit. Just several coupons for .75 cents off milk. I thought we were going to get a coupon for free milk.


 It should be there, looks like the other ones. Mine was stuck to one of the 75 cents off.. I almost emailed them about so you might want to double check.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks!! I see it now. Yea mines was stuck too. Looks like the kiddos will have orange milk tomorrow if I can find it.


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

Got my coupons for trumoo too. I hope my target carries that cause I've never seen it!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 24, 2013)

The TruMoo website has a store locator. Looks like CVS carries it here.


----------



## korsis (Sep 24, 2013)

> The TruMoo website has a store locator. Looks like CVS carries it here.


good to know! Thx!!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Still no campaigns for me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 24, 2013)

> Still no campaigns for me. :icon_cry:


 Me neither. :-( I just signed up a couple days ago and took like 38592 surveys too. Lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no campaigns for me.






Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been a looooong time since Dr. Scholls.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 24, 2013)

I got invited to a green mountain coffee k-cups campaign but I don't have a keurig . I wish they would give me one lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got invited to a green mountain coffee k-cups campaign but I don't have a keurig . I wish they would give me one lol

I got into that one too!  I have a Keurig at my house and at work, they asked me about it in a survey.  I'm surprised they sent you the campaign if you don't have one.

  I'm super excited about this campaign though!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 24, 2013)

Ermahgerd I got my Lancome kit today and they gave me the 1.7 oz bottle that retails for $109! This is the BEST BzzAgent campaign I have gotten to do hands down.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been a looooong time since Dr. Scholls.

Yes it has, I don't think bzz agent likes me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Was just invited from the Bzz TruMoo study. They said my state doesn't allow discounts or coupons on dairy products. You would think they would have sent me another invite to something else but no.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 24, 2013)

> I got invited to a green mountain coffee k-cups campaign but I don't have a keurig . I wish they would give me one lol


 I have a keurig and loooooove the green mountain brand! Jealous!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ermahgerd I got my Lancome kit today and they gave me the 1.7 oz bottle that retails for $109! This is the BEST BzzAgent campaign I have gotten to do hands down.

Wow...that's great!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 24, 2013)

I just got into the Green Mountain campaign but I really wish I would have gotten the Lancome one!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got into that one too!  I have a Keurig at my house and at work, they asked me about it in a survey.  I'm surprised they sent you the campaign if you don't have one.

  I'm super excited about this campaign though!


Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a keurig and loooooove the green mountain brand! Jealous!


I might just take it and give them to my mom and her friends to try since she has one. I don't think I've ever taken a survey about the keurig. I remember saying I had an espresso machine though maybe that's why?

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ermahgerd I got my Lancome kit today and they gave me the 1.7 oz bottle that retails for $109! This is the BEST BzzAgent campaign I have gotten to do hands down.

I got this today too. I think the 7 7ml sample sizes are pretty generous as well.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got this today too. I think the 7 7ml sample sizes are pretty generous as well.

I was thinking they would be foil packets, but those little bottles are generous!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been a looooong time since Dr. Scholls.


It sure has been!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got invited to a green mountain coffee k-cups campaign but I don't have a keurig . I wish they would give me one lol

Lucky! I wish I got a Keurig one! I've had a Keurig for almost a year now!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ermahgerd I got my Lancome kit today and they gave me the 1.7 oz bottle that retails for $109! This is the BEST BzzAgent campaign I have gotten to do hands down.

That's awesome! I got this serum as a L'Oreal comp, and it is seriously AH-MAZING!!! Can't get enough of it! Too bad I'm too poor to afford more when I run out. but I too have the 1.7oz bottle, so it'll be awhile.


----------



## kellsbells (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the serum too and im wicked excited to try it out but i'm just a little confused on how to use it for best results. Am i supposed to use it like a primer once a day before applying my foundation or use it like a moisterizer one or two times a day even without make up? Sorry if thats a stupid question, i tend to second and THIRD geuss myself all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ermahgerd I got my Lancome kit today and they gave me the 1.7 oz bottle that retails for $109! This is the BEST BzzAgent campaign I have gotten to do hands down.

Wow!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got into the house party for soda stream and my kit shipped today. Has anyone gotten into two house parties close in dates?(like a month). There's another one I'd love to host for a blender. The application isn't open yet though.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got into the house party for soda stream and my kit shipped today.

Has anyone gotten into two house parties close in dates?(like a month). There's another one I'd love to host for a blender. The application isn't open yet though.

never two good ones a while back I got a Keurig Vue from them and it took a while to get another party but I can't complain I use that Vue almost every day


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 24, 2013)

> never two good ones a while back I got a Keurig Vue from them and it took a while to get another party but I can't complain I use that Vue almost every dayÂ


 The blender is only open to residents of 3 states so I'm hoping I'll have a shot at getting chosen.


----------



## mommamowad (Sep 24, 2013)

if im an influenster can i also do bzzagent? i wasnt sure you could belong to multiple programs


----------



## lorizav (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the green mountain coffee, which I will love, but darn I wanted that Lancome


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if im an influenster can i also do bzzagent? i wasnt sure you could belong to multiple programs

Yes you can!  I do both, as do many ladies on here.  You can do as many programs as you want, as long as you are honest about disclosing the other programs if they ask (sometimes market research groups want to know if you've done a study for a particular item or another company within the last 6 months - 1 year)

  Have fun!


----------



## krystlbear (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm part of the TruMoo campaign. I also just had a B-Daman party for HouseParty and was selected yesterday for the Bejeweled and Twister Slumber party. I'm waiting on a sample and share from Crowdtap and I'm waiting on Dr. Scholl's Active Series VoxBox from Influenster. Not currently waiting on anything from Smiley360.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so excited!!!! I got into the coffee campaign!!! Woohoo!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *krystlbear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm part of the TruMoo campaign. I also just had a B-Daman party for HouseParty and was selected yesterday for the Bejeweled and Twister Slumber party. I'm waiting on a sample and share from Crowdtap and I'm waiting on Dr. Scholl's Active Series VoxBox from Influenster. Not currently waiting on anything from Smiley360.

I'm in on TruMoo, had the B-Daman party, and selected for the Bejeweled and Twister party too.  Nothing from Influenster and I don't know those other two companies... yet! We must have similar profiles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping for some k-cups from Bzz Agent. Can't wait to hear how they are!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 25, 2013)

> I got the serum too and im wicked excited to try it out but i'm just a little confused on how to use it for best results. Am i supposed to use it like a primer once a day before applying my foundation or use it like a moisterizer one or two times a day even without make up? Sorry if thats a stupid question, i tend to second and THIRD geuss myself all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 A serum is like a very fine moisturizer. It absorbs deeper into your skin than a normal moisturizer is able to. So you can wear it under your moisturizer and use your moisturizer over it to seal it in. If you don't like wearing too much stuff on your face during the day, you can just use it at night. Hope this helps! =)


----------



## kellsbells (Sep 25, 2013)

> A serum is like a very fine moisturizer. It absorbs deeper into your skin than a normal moisturizer is able to. So you can wear it under your moisturizer and use your moisturizer over it to seal it in. If you don't like wearing too much stuff on your face during the day, you can just use it at night. Hope this helps! =)


 Thank you SO much! Thats exactly what i wanted to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 25, 2013)

Do they send us tracking info on our campaign packages? Or is there a way to find it on the site?


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nevermind! I found it on the site!


----------



## Annelle (Sep 25, 2013)

wait what? Lancome serum? where was I? I keep getting food invites and teeth whitening. wah!

Also 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got invited to a green mountain coffee k-cups campaign but I don't have a keurig . I wish they would give me one lol

The coffee maker survey is probably one of the most common ones. They're ALWAYS asking if you have a coffee maker and what kind you have (K-cup, vue, percolator, tea pot, multi-cup, etc)  You might have accidentally told them that you have one at home or work.  Otherwise I'm not sure why they'd invite you since they should already know if you don't have a machine!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 26, 2013)

I got an invite for Green Mountain Coffee this morning. I am so excited.  I was hoping for this one.  We go through k-cups like crazy as it is.  Looking forward to trying one I haven't had.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2013)

I finally got invited to a campaign. The coffee one and it's about damn time because I was going close my account like I did to l'oreal.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay I got into the Green Mountain campaign! I cannot complain about free K-cups...they are so expensive to keep stocked up!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats to all of y'all getting the k-cup campaign! I'm super jealous haha, coffee runs through my veins, bzzagent, this campaign would be perfect for me?!?


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 26, 2013)

I wish they would give me the actual Keurig!  My SO roasts our coffee beans so I would probably usually use the refillable K-Cup--right now I have a hard time having the patience to french press at 5 am.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 26, 2013)

I got an invite to the Green Mountain coffee campaign! Woohoo! Not that I ever use K-cups anymore...I bought a "My K-Cup" (a reusable one) and I just buy regular grounds and use those in it. But hey, free coffee is free coffee!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 26, 2013)

> I got an invite to the Green Mountain coffee campaign! Woohoo! Not that I ever use K-cups anymore...I bought a "My K-Cup" (a reusable one) and I just buy regular grounds and use those in it. But hey, free coffee is free coffee!


 This is what I do too! Soooo much cheaper to just use grounds as opposed to buying the k cups.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they would give me the actual Keurig!  My SO roasts our coffee beans so I would probably usually use the refillable K-Cup--right now I have a hard time having the patience to french press at 5 am.

Try apply for House Party they have about 2 keurig parties a year and they give you a keurig  I got a Keurig Vue about a year ago from them


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Green Mountain coffee campaign! Woohoo! Not that I ever use K-cups anymore...I bought a "My K-Cup" (a reusable one) and I just buy regular grounds and use those in it. But hey, free coffee is free coffee!

That's why I never bought a keurig. Those little k cups are pricey and I can really go through cups of coffee quickly! I do have a keurig at work I totally forgot about that. I've never tried it out though. I think I'll just brew one at work and give the rest to my mom to share with her friends. I'm soooooo afraid I'm going to like it and end up buying one lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's why I never bought a keurig. Those little k cups are pricey and I can really go through cups of coffee quickly! I do have a keurig at work I totally forgot about that. I've never tried it out though. I think I'll just brew one at work and give the rest to my mom to share with her friends. I'm soooooo afraid I'm going to like it and end up buying one lol


When you first get a Keurig you can register it on the site and get a ton of K-Cups for cheap (I got 96 for $30). But if you get a My K-Cup (or any reusable one, like a third party brand or what have you), you can just buy your regular grounds like you would for any other machine and use that, but still have the ease and speed of a single cup brew. My My K-Cup was around $18 and I can just go out and buy regular coffee and fill it up and be good to go. I usually fill it up the night before so in the morning all I have to do is press the button on my machine and in about a minute I've got a fresh, hot cup of coffee!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 26, 2013)

I got a reusable k cup for less than $5 including shipping via amazon.  I LOVE my keurig and recommend one to anybody who asks me about it. I lucked out though and my bfs parents got it for me for Christmas. I was floored when I opened the box because we had only been together a couple months at the time! They asked what I wanted and I said anything coffee related. I expected a nice thermos or mugs or something cheaper like that! Not a (at the time) $150 machine!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 26, 2013)

If you ever decide to think about getting one check out Costco! We got the Platinum one for $149 and it brews 4 different sizes, came with the my K cup thing and a LOT of coffee.  I got my new Costco coupons and it is going to be on sale from Oct 3 to whenever the coupons for next month expire.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's why I never bought a keurig. Those little k cups are pricey and I can really go through cups of coffee quickly! I do have a keurig at work I totally forgot about that. I've never tried it out though. I think I'll just brew one at work and give the rest to my mom to share with her friends. I'm soooooo afraid I'm going to like it and end up buying one lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 26, 2013)

Did anyone's coffee kit arrive or even ship yet? This is my first campaign with them so I'm not sure how it works, but if the campaign starts the 1st, wouldn't they want us to have our kits by that time? My status says shipping soon, so I have my doubts on getting it by the first considering the weekend is coming.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
If you ever decide to think about getting one check out Costco! We got the Platinum one for $149 and it brews 4 different sizes, came with the my K cup thing and a LOT of coffee.  I got my new Costco coupons and it is going to be on sale from Oct 3 to whenever the coupons for next month expire.
 

Thanks! I have a membership there so I'll check it out if I like it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone's coffee kit arrive or even ship yet? This is my first campaign with them so I'm not sure how it works, but if the campaign starts the 1st, wouldn't they want us to have our kits by that time? My status says shipping soon, so I have my doubts on getting it by the first considering the weekend is coming.

My bzz kits usually arrive the day before up to a week after so I don't think there's a set system.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 27, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks! I wasn't really sure what to expect.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 27, 2013)

For house party did you have to post a photo of the group and identify them? It may be hard for me to get a group photo of 10 or more guests since everyone will be coming and going.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For house party did you have to post a photo of the group and identify them?

It may be hard for me to get a group photo of 10 or more guests since everyone will be coming and going.

you do have to post a photo proving you had a party with guest but I have never posted a group photo just picture of people eating (if it's a food related party) and stuff like that my friends and family are sometimes hesitant to pose for pics so they are always quick snapshots of them


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 28, 2013)

> you do have to post a photo proving you had a party with guest but I have never posted a group photo just picture of people eating (if it's a food related party) and stuff like that my friends and family are sometimes hesitant to pose for pics so they are always quick snapshots of themÂ


 Yeah I'd be able to get photos. But in the letter I got in my kit they made it seem like I had to get everyone to pose for a photo and identify everyone in the photo.


----------



## wels5711 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I'd be able to get photos. But in the letter I got in my kit they made it seem like I had to get everyone to pose for a photo and identify everyone in the photo.

oh maybe that is something new the last party I had was in July


----------



## wadedl (Sep 28, 2013)

> oh maybe that is something new the last party I had was in JulyÂ


 You need a group picture and they ask how many. That was impossible with a group of 11 year old boys. I mAnaged to kind of get one during cake time.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 28, 2013)

> oh maybe that is something new the last party I had was in JulyÂ


 Yeah one of the sheets that came with it said just a gentle reminder that you agreed to do the following and it said "you'll post a group photo and tell us how many people are in the photo"


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 28, 2013)

> You need a group picture and they ask how many. That was impossible with a group of 11 year old boys. I mAnaged to kind of get one during cake time.


 So if I kinda get a photo of everyone that's fine? Or could I get like a few photos of some people in each?


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

I am going to be in the Green Mountain Fair Trade Coffee thingy. Aka-Free k cups! lol. Not fancy makeups, but I'll take it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 30, 2013)

The long wait from Dr. Scholl's to the next campaign continues...


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The long wait from Dr. Scholl's to the next campaign continues...
You are not alone!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The long wait from Dr. Scholl's to the next campaign continues...

Same here.


----------



## Xiang (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to be in the Green Mountain Fair Trade Coffee thingy. Aka-Free k cups! lol. Not fancy makeups, but I'll take it!

I got into this one too! On the site it says these items will be in our bzzkits! Can't Wait!!

Three Fair Trade K-Cup Sampler packs

Brochure detailing Kelly Clarkson's trip to Peru

One coupon for 50% off a Keurig Brewer

^ Maybe the 50% off coupon is the reason why some people who do not have a keurig got into the campaign? I don't have a keurig myself but now I might consider buying one, especially if there is a good sale during black Friday and the coupon is good till then.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got into this one too! On the site it says these items will be in our bzzkits! Can't Wait!!

Three Fair Trade K-Cup Sampler packs

Brochure detailing Kelly Clarkson's trip to Peru

One coupon for 50% off a Keurig Brewer

^ Maybe the 50% off coupon is the reason why some people who do not have a keurig got into the campaign? I don't have a keurig myself but now I might consider buying one, especially if there is a good sale during black Friday and the coupon is good till then.

Where on the site did you see this?  I don't see anything about a coupon for 50% off a brewer on mine.  I already have one, but that's a great coupon to pass to my friend who is thinking about buying one.  I see some "digital pass along coupons" but not one for 50% off the machine?


----------



## Xiang (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where on the site did you see this?  I don't see anything about a coupon for 50% off a brewer on mine.  I already have one, but that's a great coupon to pass to my friend who is thinking about buying one.  I see some "digital pass along coupons" but not one for 50% off the machine?

It's on the bottom half of the page, underneath the My Campaign Checklist. There should be two tabs down there. One for How to Participate and another for What's In My BzzKit? And it's under the What's In My BzzKit tab. =)


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's on the bottom half of the page, underneath the My Campaign Checklist. There should be two tabs down there. One for How to Participate and another for What's In My BzzKit? And it's under the What's In My BzzKit tab. =)

Thank you so much for those detailed instructions.  I see it now.  Pretty excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

I need to see if anyone I know wants a keurig for xmas! lol. I already have one, but man...what a coupon!


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Slinka I can take the coupon off your hands if you don't want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Slinka I can take the coupon off your hands if you don't want it






Cards might be in your favor! (Small family, so if they don't want one, it's yours!)


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Gr


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Great! PM me to let me know


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 1, 2013)

I already have a keurig, but I'm pretty pumped for the coupon for a new one! I've been eyeing up the platinum version anyways. My keurig is old. I got the first one that came out. It's getting kinda noisy...


----------



## SamhopeM (Oct 1, 2013)

I finally got a new campaign. I got in on the International Delight holiday flavors one.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so jealous of you ladies that got into the LancÃ´me campaign!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2013)

I just logged in and had 23 new surveys, yikes! I hope this means my dry spell since Dr. Scholls will finally be over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

Woohoo! My coffee kit shipped today! Can't wait!


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 2, 2013)

I am currently in 4 campaigns, I can hardly keep up lol. 

Buitoni pasta

Saute Express from Land O' Lakes

Keurig Green Mountain coffee

International Delights coffee creamer

I am totally going to use that 50% off coupon for a new Keurig...I have the first generation one as well and it's SO noisy!


----------



## aricukier (Oct 2, 2013)

> Slinka I can take the coupon off your hands if you don't want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes if anyone doesn't want their coupon I would happily take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I am currently in 4 campaigns, I can hardly keep up lol.Â  Buitoni pasta Saute Express from Land O' Lakes Keurig Green Mountain coffee International Delights coffee creamer I am totally going to use that 50% off coupon for a new Keurig...I have the first generation one as well and it's SO noisy!


 My 1st generation always sounds like its angry that I woke it up. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My 1st generation always sounds like its angry that I woke it up. Lol.

Mine sounds like it's out of shape and grinding away at the water =p


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Mine sounds like it's out of shape and grinding away at the water =p


 Did yours progressively get noisy over time? I seriously don't remember it being so loud when I first got it. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

See, it still works great and all, but I swear it wasn't so angry-sounding before (And I'm pretty good about keeping it clean/only filtered water/etc)....

BUT I think I may have just been living in a euphoric, delirious state and didn't notice the noise because...well, "OMG I CAN JUST PUT A KCUP IN AND HIT A BUTTON EEEEEEEE! NO FILTER TO CLEAN!" lol.


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG that is totally how I feel about mine. I swear it wasn't that bad when I first got it, but now it's like a grandpa.....so slow to warm up, gurgles the water a little bit, sounds like it's peeing when it starts up 



 It still works like a charm, but we have a nice, new digital one at work that is zippy!


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is totally how I feel about mine. I swear it wasn't that bad when I first got it, but now it's like a grandpa.....so slow to warm up, gurgles the water a little bit, sounds like it's peeing when it starts up 



 It still works like a charm, but we have a nice, new digital one at work that is zippy!

I haven't even heard a new one but if there's anything the company could have improved- it's the drowning/gurgly noises lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> OMG that is totally how I feel about mine. I swear it wasn't that bad when I first got it, but now it's like a grandpa.....so slow to warm up, gurgles the water a little bit, sounds like it's peeing when it starts upÂ :icon_chee Â It still works like a charm, but we have a nice, new digital one at work that is zippy!


 What kind is your work one? I'm going to get a new one when I get the 50% off coupon I think, but I'm not sure which one to go with!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow, I have never gotten a food campaign, the closest I have come is the k cups. They must think we don't eat lol. I wrote a not so favorable review for the luster system and they sent me a weird answer about how they were sorry it didn't work out for me and I should give it another chance etc. weird, I was just being honest. Anyone else ever get this?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 2, 2013)

Bah. Nothing since the Venus + Olay campaign in May... come on, BzzAgent!


----------



## brandarae (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't had a campaign in months. My score has dropped to 4.7!


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What kind is your work one? I'm going to get a new one when I get the 50% off coupon I think, but I'm not sure which one to go with!

It's the KeurigÂ® K75 Platinum Single-Cup Brewer with Removable Reservoir.

It's really spendy, wow I didn't know it would be that much. 




 It's really awesome though. It heats up so fast, and it has like 5 different brewing sizes. Everything is digital.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> It's theÂ KeurigÂ® K75 Platinum Single-Cup Brewer with Removable Reservoir. It's really spendy, wow I didn't know it would be that much.Â  Â It's really awesome though. It heats up so fast, and it has like 5 different brewing sizes. Everything is digital.Â


 That's the one I was leaning towards getting! Glad to hear you like it. With the 50% off it's not a bad cost. About $90. I had a regular coffee machine that was that much before I got a keurig. I definitely wouldn't buy one full price though. The only reason I have my current one is because I got it as a Christmas gift.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't had a campaign in months. My score has dropped to 4.7!




Mine's been like, a 3.5 for forever. :/


----------



## Kelli (Oct 2, 2013)

My score is 7.5 and pretty much always stays right around that ... and I still haven't had anything since the insoles and hadn't had much before that. I guess I am just not a good demographic for what they have going right now. Last year I had a lot of campaigns, but this year has been very few.

I think the current lack of campaigns is because I forgot to do a review for the insoles. I added my conversations I had, but totally forgot to submit a review...my score didn't go down or anything, but I have a feeling that is what my problem is.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My score is 7.5 and pretty much always stays right around that ... and I still haven't had anything since the insoles and hadn't had much before that. I guess I am just not a good demographic for what they have going right now. Last year I had a lot of campaigns, but this year has been very few.

I think the current lack of campaigns is because I forgot to do a review for the insoles. I added my conversations I had, but totally forgot to submit a review...my score didn't go down or anything, but I have a feeling that is what my problem is.


Don't feel bad -- I have a score of 9.5 and I did everything for the insoles campaign and I only just got another (the k-cup one).


----------



## wadedl (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, I have never gotten a food campaign, the closest I have come is the k cups. They must think we don't eat lol. I wrote a not so favorable review for the luster system and they sent me a weird answer about how they were sorry it didn't work out for me and I should give it another chance etc. weird, I was just being honest. Anyone else ever get this?

I have never had them ask me to try something again. Then again it was food campaigns that I have complained about. I got the luster campaign too. I did not like the tooth paste, especially the packaging  but I thought the 2 step worked well. I always ended up getting a little somewhere I should not have though.


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have never had them ask me to try something again. Then again it was food campaigns that I have complained about. I got the luster campaign too. I did not like the tooth paste, especially the packaging  but I thought the 2 step worked well. I always ended up getting a little somewhere I should not have though.

I got the luster in my "something blue" voxbox. (I think that's what it's called) It was a'ight.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 3, 2013)

I haven't had a campaign since the insoles one either and I did everything. Does anyone get anything from voxbox? I used to be apart of it but after a year of not getting boxes I stopped.


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't had a campaign since the insoles one either and I did everything. Does anyone get anything from voxbox? I used to be apart of it but after a year of not getting boxes I stopped.

I only have gotten the one, but I haven't been a member for crazy long.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't had a campaign since the insoles one either and I did everything. Does anyone get anything from voxbox? I used to be apart of it but after a year of not getting boxes I stopped.

I was a member for awhile and qualified for a box, but it never showed up so I just stopped logging on.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 3, 2013)

Got the Kroger cleaning supplies campaign. First one since the insoles.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got the Kroger cleaning supplies campaign. First one since the insoles.
i got in that one too. *yawn*


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't had a campaign since the insoles one either and I did everything. Does anyone get anything from voxbox? I used to be apart of it but after a year of not getting boxes I stopped.

I've gotten one box from them and it had the insoles in them LOL. I did apparently qualify for another one today, for college students. I hope there aren't more insoles


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope my dry spell is over soon!


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 4, 2013)

STILL waiting on a campaign since the last one I had...which was the redbox instant. *tear*


----------



## korsis (Oct 4, 2013)

I am getting lots of food campaigns over here. Not complaining- but the Lancome Serum was the one I really wanted- would have skipped all food for that! LOL


----------



## vlungu (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone received their kits yet? I am wondering if the 50% off coupon has restrictions (like only at Keurig.com or something) It'd be nice to know so I can start exploring my options.. I definitely ned to use it because the one I've had for 4 years now is also starting to sound angry too!!


----------



## Xiang (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vlungu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their kits yet? I am wondering if the 50% off coupon has restrictions (like only at Keurig.com or something) It'd be nice to know so I can start exploring my options.. I definitely ned to use it because the one I've had for 4 years now is also starting to sound angry too!!

It never occurred to me that there might be restrictions to the coupons. T_T

I guess there's no way to tell until we get our boxes.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It never occurred to me that there might be restrictions to the coupons. T_T

I guess there's no way to tell until we get our boxes.

My concern is that it's going to be for a specific model, but even then as long as it's not too crazy expensive it should still be a good deal.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah one of the sheets that came with it said just a gentle reminder that you agreed to do the following and it said "you'll post a group photo and tell us how many people are in the photo
So I looked into the whole House Party Group photo since I am hosting a party and here is what there website said 

"What if my guests don't want to be in the photo?

If some of your guests would rather stay out of the photo, that's totally fine - we understand. We just ask that you take a photo with as many willing participants at your party. You could also try to explain to your guests how this is a new requirement that will ultimately benefit all participating hosts.  

Do all of my guests have to be in the photo?

We know it might be hard to get everyone to sit still for five seconds. While they do not absolutely have to be in the photo, we do want to see as many guests as possible.  The more the merrier!"

I hope this helps


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Has anyone received their kits yet? I am wondering if the 50% off coupon has restrictions (like only at Keurig.com or something) It'd be nice to know so I can start exploring my options.. I definitely ned to use it because the one I've had for 4 years now is also starting to sound angry too!!


 Mine said it shipped the 1st. I've yet to receive it.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine said it shipped the 1st. I've yet to receive it.

Haven't gotten mine yet either.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 5, 2013)

> So I looked into the whole House Party Group photo since I am hosting a party and here is what there website saidÂ  "What if my guests don't want to be in the photo?
> 
> If some of your guests would rather stay out of the photo, that's totally fine - we understand. We just ask that you take a photo with as many willing participants at your party. You could also try to explain to your guests how this is a new requirement that will ultimately benefit all participating hosts. Â
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I'm just gonna try and snap a few candid photos and post them. Hopefully that works out.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 6, 2013)

There are some bzz kit pics on instagram.  Looks like the coupon is for keurig.com, but we get a lot of them to share!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 6, 2013)

> There are some bzz kit pics on instagram.Â  Looks like the coupon is for keurig.com, but we get a lot of them to share!


 We get more than one 50% off coupon?


----------



## LillyT (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't been on here much, but I'm so glad I found this thread! I've always thought BzzAgent needed it's own forum. This will do just fine though.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 6, 2013)

I gave a semi-negative review for the Cover Girl Blast Flip Sticks and I got a similar weird message. They say pretty clearly that we're not meant to "sell" the product, only to give it an honest review so that's what I did. Now I'm worried I will never get another cosmetics campaign again.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I gave a semi-negative review for the Cover Girl Blast Flip Sticks and I got a similar weird message. They say pretty clearly that we're not meant to "sell" the product, only to give it an honest review so that's what I did. Now I'm worried I will never get another cosmetics campaign again.

I've given kind of negative reviews before and still gotten campaigns afterward from similar types of products I think.


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 6, 2013)

> There are some bzz kit pics on instagram.Â  Looks like the coupon is for keurig.com, but we get a lot of them to share!


 Ahh honestly if someone has an extra coupon I would appreciate one so much! I would be willing to trade items from my trade list for it :-D


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 6, 2013)

> Ahh honestly if someone has an extra coupon I would appreciate one so much! I would be willing to trade items from my trade list for it :-D


 You've got it! I don't need mine. It should be here in the next day or so. You don't have to trade for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 7, 2013)

I tried the coffee from the fair trade BzzKit and it's gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Got the k-cup bzzkit! It includes 20! coupons for 50% off a keurig on keurig.com  -- if anyone would like a code, let me know and I will PM it to you.  I am happy to share!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the k-cup bzzkit! It includes 20! coupons for 50% off a keurig on keurig.com  -- if anyone would like a code, let me know and I will PM it to you.  I am happy to share!

Wow! That's pretty darn generous! Hopefully mine comes today, I'm aching for some mail!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 7, 2013)

I got into the Kroger Home Sense campaign. Will get free vouchers for detergent, dryer sheets, paper towels, disinfectant cleaning wipes, and room spray. Kinda boring in terms of the items, BUT it's all stuff I will put to good use. And I am actually getting low on detergent and fabric softener, so... yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got into the Kroger Home Sense campaign. Will get free vouchers for detergent, dryer sheets, paper towels, disinfectant cleaning wipes, and room spray. Kinda boring in terms of the items, BUT it's all stuff I will put to good use. And I am actually getting low on detergent and fabric softener, so... yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You know you're mom when that kind of campaign sounds all-too amazing! lol. Lucky you!!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the k-cup bzzkit! It includes 20! coupons for 50% off a keurig on keurig.com  -- if anyone would like a code, let me know and I will PM it to you.  I am happy to share!

If you have any left I would love to claim one of these!  I was thinking about trying to get into house party for a free one, but I'm really not comfortable with taking photos of my friends for a marketing site.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you have any left I would love to claim one of these!  I was thinking about trying to get into house party for a free one, but I'm really not comfortable with taking photos of my friends for a marketing site.

I haven't gotten mine yet, but you can have one of mine!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you have any left I would love to claim one of these!  I was thinking about trying to get into house party for a free one, but I'm really not comfortable with taking photos of my friends for a marketing site.

I will PM you!  

These expire on Halloween, so keep that in mind!


----------



## aricukier (Oct 8, 2013)

> If you have any left I would love to claim one of these! Â I was thinking about trying to get into house party for a free one, but I'm really not comfortable with taking photos of my friends for a marketing site.


 If you have any left I would love one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been dreaming about a Keruig for a while...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 8, 2013)

Once I get my BzzKit ya'll can definitely have some of mine! A lot of my family members and friends don't drink coffee so let me know!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you have any left I would love one too.




I've been dreaming about a Keruig for a while...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will PM you!

For anyone else interested, I've had a lot of responses and I'm going to save a few for my facebook friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know that a lot of people here have this campaign, like Misdameanor mentioned, so I'm sure there will be plenty to go around!


----------



## shanta927 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have coupons if anyone wants one


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

If anyone has a Keurig coupon they don't want and they have nobody to give it to I would be thrilled to take it off your hands! I keep trying to get a House Party for Keurig but so far no luck!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 8, 2013)

> If anyone has a Keurig coupon they don't want and they have nobody to give it to I would be thrilled to take it off your hands! I keep trying to get a House Party for Keurig but so far no luck!


 My box is waiting for me at home, and I have extras. You can definitely have one of mine.


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine had better come today! lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box is waiting for me at home, and I have extras. You can definitely have one of mine.

Thank you! That would be wonderful!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my K cup kit yay! Can't wait to try it and I am totally getting a new keurig for myself!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my coffee bzzkit today. Anyone that wants coupons, PM me. I'm not going to use any of them since I've already got a fairly new Keurig (it's only a year old), and I'm too poor to buy one for anyone as a present anyway.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 9, 2013)

Do you think houseparty will care if my soda stream photos have not just college students in it? I can't get 10 of my friends to come(they're working) So I've recruited my family to make the party have 10 people. I know it was based around college kids this time and I'd hate to not get picked for future parties because of it.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you think houseparty will care if my soda stream photos have not just college students in it?

I can't get 10 of my friends to come(they're working) So I've recruited my family to make the party have 10 people.

I know it was based around college kids this time and I'd hate to not get picked for future parties because of it.

I think you will be fine I included men in my Veet wax party a few months back and I have gotten parties since then.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 9, 2013)

Feel free to PM me for 50% off Keurig coupons. I have tons extra.


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe I'll never get mine


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 9, 2013)

So I tried the coffee this morning, and I liked it a lot! Of course, I also put my favorite creamer in the world in it, but still.


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I tried the coffee this morning, and I liked it a lot! Of course, I also put my favorite creamer in the world in it, but still.
Still counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Maybe I'll never get mine :icon_cry:


 I just got mine today, so hopefully yours will get there soon! :-D


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Haha, yeah. Because there's some coffee that I wouldn't drink even WITH my favorite creamer. And there is almost no coffee I'll drink black.


----------



## slinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Still nothing. I'm just an impatient mail-obsessed hag lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Still nothing. I'm just an impatient mail-obsessed hag lol.


 I think BzzAgent ships using DHL, that's probably why you haven't received your package yet.


----------



## slinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think BzzAgent ships using DHL, that's probably why you haven't received your package yet.
Hopefully that service can find me. My address is...stupid. It's a long story, but my real address (That the husband had to call the county records place to get since the one on our house paperwork was wrong, and the other address the electric company had was wrong...) doesn't show up on things like mapquest and the like. If I order from ulta online, I have to go through paypal because they're site doesn't believe my address is valid.

UPS asked around to figure out where we were, FedEx drove around lost and got mad at me since I don't have my name painted somewhere in a neon color for him (never mind the fact that I just moved here, jeez),and we jumped through hoops to be able to get a box for usps.

So, yeah. Hopefully this works out lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Even if it is through DHL, it will still arrive via usps. I hope you get it soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even if it is through DHL, it will still arrive via usps. I hope you get it soon.






Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even if it is through DHL, it will still arrive via usps. I hope you get it soon.




Oh good! (I wasn't sure how it would arrive). There shouldn't be any problems then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2013)

And the wait for campaigns continues /dramatic sigh lol.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think BzzAgent ships using DHL, that's probably why you haven't received your package yet.

DHL is quite possibly the worst shipping service I've ever encountered. My neighborhood has a security gate and they didn't know the code, so instead of waiting for a car to let them in, asking the front office, or calling my cell phone, they marked the package as "refused by recipient" and just left, two days in a row. My friend also had problems where she couldn't figure out where they'd left her delivery and she had to call and it turned out they'd hidden her package IN HER BBQ to keep it safe.


----------



## Xiang (Oct 10, 2013)

Or it could be usps parcel mail. Slower than first class but faster than mail innovation/smart post. And it's deliverable to my po box inside the post office.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 11, 2013)

Got a campaign for Carton Smart.  Soups and sauces in cartons rather than cans.  I just took a look in my pantry and got excited and all *Makeover!*  Yes, I'm excited to make over my pantry.  They must have seen me coming - lol!


----------



## slinka (Oct 11, 2013)

I got it yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And holy cow- A whole booklet of 50% coupons...I don't even know that many people lol. Feel free to PM me for a code!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And holy cow- A whole booklet of 50% coupons...I don't even know that many people lol. Feel free to PM me for a code!
I passed mine out at work and people were freaking out, like they were so happy. lol, I felt like Santa.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2013)

> I passed mine out at work and people were freaking out, like they were so happy. lol, I felt like Santa.


 I did the same thing! We also are having a raffle benefit at work for a coworker who was in a horrible car accident. I ended up giving a coupon and some $ to my boss so she could collect $ donations from people to put a keurig in the raffle.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did the same thing! We also are having a raffle benefit at work for a coworker who was in a horrible car accident. *I ended up giving a coupon and some $ to my boss so she could collect $ donations from people to put a keurig in the raffle.*

That is so awesome! Great idea!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 11, 2013)

> That is so awesome! Great idea!!


 Thanks! I'm hoping we get people to buy lots of tickets for it!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 12, 2013)

I have coupons too if anyone wants one but the keurig platinum is 125 at Costco along with 5 or6 boxes of kcups for 125.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 13, 2013)

Only 2 of my friends wanted to be in photos for my soda stream thing is that bad?


----------



## hiheather (Oct 13, 2013)

Are the 50% coupons off the machines or the kcups?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are the 50% coupons off the machines or the kcups?

The machines.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 13, 2013)

If anyone has an extra coupon I'd love one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 13, 2013)

> If anyone has an extra coupon I'd love one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I sent you a coupon code.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 13, 2013)

So the coupons for the Kurigs are online codes? Where can you use them, is it just their website? Is it for a specific machine, or any? Thanks!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 13, 2013)

The codes are good only at keurig.com and can be used for any k-cup or Vue brewer. They expire on October 31.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the RIVO serves all the same functions as the regular Keurigs. I'm between the platinum and the rivo.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 14, 2013)

> Does anyone know if the RIVO serves all the same functions as the regular Keurigs. I'm between the platinum and the rivo.


 The coupons say they can't be used on the rivo I believe.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 14, 2013)

Platinum it is come next payday! And yes, the rivo is excluded.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still no campaigns for me, hope they remember me soon.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 16, 2013)

According to FB, girls will be "covered" soon. A lot of guesses were something for covergirl coming up.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to FB, girls will be "covered" soon. A lot of guesses were something for covergirl coming up.
I hope so and I hope  I get in on it.


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 16, 2013)

I need something from bzzagent. I seriously am annoyed since my last one was redbox instant!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love this CG campaign, but I haven't heard many rave reviews about this foundation. Anyone here already tried it?


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 17, 2013)

We got the Transformers Beam Box.  Very excited to try this out!  My son saw something similar with Disney characters and thought it was so cool.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2013)

> We got the Transformers Beam Box. Â Very excited to try this out! Â My son saw something similar with Disney characters and thought it was so cool.


 Congrats, that looks awesome, my son wants an angrybird Star Wars version that works with iPad. I guess they have one for every age range.


----------



## tameloy (Oct 17, 2013)

I got my Secret Clinical Strength party kit from House Party in the mail today!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 17, 2013)

Ladies, I finally got a cosmetics campaign!!!





I've been getting snacks and those Dr Scholls boxes (not complaining) but was dying of jealousy each time a makeup campaign was going on. Here's the deets - COVERGIRL Clean Foundation. Filled out a short survey &amp; was able to chose my shade (ivory, because I am pale as could be!) I'll be getting a 20mL trial of the foundation and a few coupons!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got into the cover girl campaign. Yay me! I went from having a dry spell for four months to having three campaigns at once: Kroger, keurig and now this one.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 17, 2013)

Yay I got the Covergirl campaign too!  This is my third beauty campaign-- the others were Tresemme deep conditoner and Garnier dry oil. I'm excited!


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats, that looks awesome, my son wants an angrybird Star Wars version that works with iPad. I guess they have one for every age range.
We have an Angry Birds app that lets you teleport figures. It's actually a free app on our Android. Check it out - it might be free for you too.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We have an Angry Birds app that lets you teleport figures. It's actually a free app on our Android. Check it out - it might be free for you too. 
He wants one of the big sets, he already has the app on his iPad.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 17, 2013)

I was so annoyed at bzzagent, and I finally got into the foundation bzzkit today! Can't wait to test it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Today is a good day, I got a job at sephora! And I got into this campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so annoyed at bzzagent, and I finally got into the foundation bzzkit today! Can't wait to test it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Today is a good day, *I got a job at sephora! *And I got into this campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!
 
Congrats!! Just in time for the F&amp;F sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!! Just in time for the F&amp;F sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I hope I get access to that, so I can send out some codes to people. 

I don't start till Thursday of next week :/ I wonder when that ends.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm so sad! I actually got invited to the Covergirl campaign, but I was at work..and by the time I saw the email, it was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Oct 17, 2013)

I got the covergirl bzz campaign. I think I picked beige medium. I have no clue my color as I do not wear foundation. Did everyone get 3 choices? I was doing it on my iphone and the colors did not really show up correctly on there.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the covergirl bzz campaign. I think I picked beige medium. I have no clue my color as I do not wear foundation. Did everyone get 3 choices? I was doing it on my iphone and the colors did not really show up correctly on there.
Hmmm, I did it on my computer and I think there were 5 shades?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sad! I actually got invited to the Covergirl campaign, but I was at work..and by the time I saw the email, it was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too! Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahhh got into the Covergirl campaign. First one since the Venus razor in May!

Actually really excited to try this out AND they had the shade I usually buy.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've only been on one campaign, the Venus and Olay razor, which was ages ago. Did all that was required to do for that campaign. Did all the surveys. High bzz score. Till now, nada.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That CG campaign sounds awesome! Have fun, ladies!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sad! I actually got invited to the Covergirl campaign, but I was at work..and by the time I saw the email, it was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. that's why i jumped on that campaign as soon as i got the e-mail.  i'm sorry you missed out on it =/


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

I actually signed up with bzz to get some beauty stuff but all I get is always food! LOL


----------



## LillyT (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, the beauty campaigns seem to be few and far between. I've only ever got the CG ones, but it doesn't look like I'm getting this one.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

> I'm so sad! I actually got invited to the Covergirl campaign, but I was at work..and by the time I saw the email, it was full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ohhh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate when that happens!!


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh no



I hate when that happens!!
that happened just to me with Influenster...so sad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh no



I hate when that happens!!
that happened just to me with Influenster...so sad.


Booo. Can we have a pity party? I needed some new foundation, too! lol    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> Booo. Can we have a pity party? I needed some new foundation, too! lol Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes! ðŸŽŠðŸŽ‰ðŸ°ðŸŽˆ ðŸ˜œ


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

And again food! I'm not even gonna except it. It's a box of Kellogg's cereal with a coupon to download music. I'm never downloading music and I said so in my survey! Sometimes I think they have a mix up and think I'm someone else! Lol!!! Beauty items please bzz? I'm a beauty blogger and not a cook. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## LillyT (Oct 18, 2013)

lol I know how you feel. I'm happy to get just about any campaign, and I'm not one to turn down free food, but there are times when I have to think hard about how much effort I want to put into "bzzing" about a box of cereal or a bag of chips. I mean, I'm more than happy to EAT them and say a few things about whether or not I liked them, but with the current system if you don't REALLY work your score drops, so sometimes I just pass them up.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've only got the Kroger goods campaign.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 18, 2013)

-sigh-

Still no campaigns for me. Haven't had one since Dr. Scholls!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  -sigh-

Still no campaigns for me. Haven't had one since Dr. Scholls!

Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just had a survey about movies/TV streaming though, please tell me they're not going to try and do another redbox campaign...


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> lol I know how you feel. I'm happy to get just about any campaign, and I'm not one to turn down free food, but there are times when I have to think hard about how much effort I want to put into "bzzing" about a box of cereal or a bag of chips. I mean, I'm more than happy to EAT them and say a few things about whether or not I liked them, but with the current system if you don't REALLY work your score drops, so sometimes I just pass them up.


I know, I would eat and buzz lol but I do not want to download music and that's part of the campaign. I remember the redbox was no fun either so this time I'm gonna pass. Will my score drop because I'm not accepting a campaign?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 18, 2013)

> I know, I would eat and buzz lol but I do not want to download music and that's part of the campaign. I remember the redbox was no fun either so this time I'm gonna pass. Will my score drop because I'm not accepting a campaign?


 In the FAQ, it says it won't drop your score for not accepting a campaign. They say something like they only want you to participate if you will truly enjoy the campaign.


----------



## korsis (Oct 18, 2013)

> In the FAQ, it says it won't drop your score for not accepting a campaign. They say something like they only want you to participate if you will truly enjoy the campaign.


Sounds good! Thank you! ðŸ’œðŸ’œðŸ’œ


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was so annoyed at bzzagent, and I finally got into the foundation bzzkit today! Can't wait to test it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Today is a good day, I got a job at sephora! And I got into this campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!
 
Congrats on the new job!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 19, 2013)

I think your score is only supposed to drop if you accept a campaign but don't complete any or enough of the activities. But several people were complaining on Facebook that their scores started to drop during campaign dry spells. Who knows what was really going on though, because, not to be too mean or anything, but some of the complainers on Facebook seem ... you know ... not too bright.

Anyway, I've declined a campaign or two and nothing happened to my score.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think your score is only supposed to drop if you accept a campaign but don't complete any or enough of the activities. But several people were complaining on Facebook that their scores started to drop during campaign dry spells. Who knows what was really going on though, because, not to be too mean or anything, but some of the complainers on Facebook seem ... you know ... not to bright.

Anyway, I've declined a campaign or two and nothing happened to my score.
My score has dropped during campaign dry spells -- because I didn't go in and do my surveys. They still want you to interact with the site even if you're not currently in a campaign.  The last time I let surveys pile up, I got in a couple of campaigns fairly quickly, and then my score went up at the ends of the campaigns -- and then I slacked on the surveys again, and my score dropped back down.


----------



## feemia (Oct 19, 2013)

> My score has dropped during campaign dry spells -- because I didn't go in and do my surveys. They still want you to interact with the site even if you're not currently in a campaign. Â The last time I let surveys pile up, I got in a couple of campaigns fairly quickly, and then my score went up at the ends of the campaigns -- and then I slacked on the surveys again, and my score dropped back down.


 That's true. My score drops when I don't complete my surveys. Even when I'm participating in a campaign.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 19, 2013)

I think the FAQ said something about points dropping if you haven't done anything in a year. I take it to mean that the survey and campaign points drop off after a year or something along those lines.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Funny how I wrote that some people are "not *to* bright" LOL

I really should read my posts before hitting that SUBMIT button!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the new job!
Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to start!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

So excited! I got the Cover Girl Campaign. Up until now, I hadn't got into any beauty or makeup campaigns. I'll be doing three right now though as soon as the Cover Girl ships out. I'm currently in the K-Cups Green Mountain Fair Trade Coffee and the Curel Intensive Healing Cream Campaigns.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone still have Keurig codes? 




 PM me, please &amp; thank you!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 21, 2013)

> Anyone still have Keurig codes?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â PM me, please &amp; thank you!Â


I think I still have mine! I'll check for you when I get home from work and let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 21, 2013)

> Anyone still have Keurig codes?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â PM me, please &amp; thank you!Â


 Just PM'ed one to you!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

The hubby just got a campaign for a discount of a surround system, he declined.


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been meaning to get back into BzzAgent, I used to work for them and was unable to participate on the user side.  Now that I am freed up and no longer working there I'd love to get some campaign action again.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The hubby just got a campaign for a discount of a surround system, he declined.
I was wondering what they would offer for Sonos. My parents have Sonos and I will say, it's a kick ass sound system.


----------



## korsis (Oct 21, 2013)

> I was wondering what they would offer for Sonos. My parents have Sonos and I will say, it's a kick ass sound system.Â


It's a 30% off coupon for up to $2100 plus free shipping.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my Kroger home coupons the same day as I got several free pet food coupons for my mom. I accidently left all the coupons together and my mom got my freebies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also just had a hair concerns survey.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 22, 2013)

I passed on the Sonos. I am not eager to pay for the system.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just had a survey about home fragrances. It just asked if I had a melter thing for the scented wax.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Oct 22, 2013)

I took a bunch of surveys so hopefully it'll get me into a campaign!!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 23, 2013)

> I just had a survey about home fragrances. It just asked if I had a melter thing for the scented wax.


I just got that survey too. But that was the only question it asked. Lol


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just had a survey about home fragrances. It just asked if I had a melter thing for the scented wax.
I got that too!  I am obsessed with my wax melter, I literally use it every day.  I would be thrilled to get a wax melt campaign!


----------



## shy32 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that too!  I am obsessed with my wax melter, I literally use it every day.  I would be thrilled to get a wax melt campaign!
Me too!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that too!  I am obsessed with my wax melter, I literally use it every day.  I would be thrilled to get a wax melt campaign!
Me too!





Me three!!!!!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 23, 2013)

I got that same survey and since I don't own one it asked if I'd be willing to purchase on for somewhere between $7-$30 dollars through a buzz campaign.


----------



## korsis (Oct 23, 2013)

> I got that same survey and since I don't own one it asked if I'd be willing to purchase on for somewhere between $7-$30 dollars through a buzz campaign.


Same here and I'm not willing! Lmao!!!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got that same survey and since I don't own one it asked if I'd be willing to purchase on for somewhere between $7-$30 dollars through a buzz campaign.


Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here and I'm not willing! Lmao!!!
Haha, I am on that question right now debating if I want to or not!! I guess I'll say yes &amp; see what the campaign offers first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm too cheap lol I said no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Oct 23, 2013)

I said yes because I have seriously been considering buying one.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I said yes because I have seriously been considering buying one.

Me too! I've been wanting to try Scentsy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I said yes because I have seriously been considering buying one.

Me too! I've been wanting to try Scentsy! 


I have a Scentsy stand-alone warmer and a plug-in (they were both gifts because I had no clue what Scentsy was).  I freakin' love them.  The scents are so warm and long-lasting, and the warmers are pretty!  

Just took the survey, and said yes, of course, because GIVE ME ALL THE SCENTSY, BZZAGENT.  NOW.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 23, 2013)

I recieved an invite for the mini luna campaign but it was already full. I would of skipped it anyway since you had to pay a fee to test it


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recieved an invite for the mini luna campaign but it was already full. I would of skipped it anyway since you had to pay a fee to test it
Same, I'm going to skip it too. We would get it for $40 and it retails for $140.  It looks sort of like a clarisonic, which I don't have any interest in.  IMO it looks a little goofy but who knows, maybe it works wonders.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* 


  I recieved an invite for the mini luna campaign but it was already full. I would of skipped it anyway since you had to pay a fee to test it
Same, I'm going to skip it too. We would get it for $40 and it retails for $140.  It looks sort of like a clarisonic, which I don't have any interest in.  IMO it looks a little goofy but who knows, maybe it works wonders.


Geez, I just looked at the "luxe" version (non-mini and step up from regular version) of the product and it sells for $6,500 for the womens and $8,800 for the mens. Supposedly it has an 18 karat gold base, but that is just ridiculous.  Who do they think they are?  What could it possibly do that would make it worth so much?  And it they're having to peddle the mini version on bzzagent... 




 kind of funny


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

I've seen the Luna advertised in Sky Mag haha!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 23, 2013)

I got an invite to the Luna campaign. I was really excited until I saw I would have to pay $39. So I declined.

I also had the survey about melters. I said I already have one and then it ended. I wonder if they're trying to find people who don't have one or people who do and can review some wax?


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Luna campaign. I was really excited until I saw I would have to pay $39. So I declined.

I also had the survey about melters. I said I already have one and then it ended. I wonder if they're trying to find people who don't have one or people who do and can review some wax?
My guess is first pass would go to people who already have them, and then second wave would go to those who don't but say they'd be willing to buy one.  No reason I think that, just casual speculation!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 23, 2013)

I just go the invite to the Luna campaign but am going to pass. I already have a Clarisonic that I heart


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recieved an invite for the mini luna campaign but it was already full. I would of skipped it anyway since you had to pay a fee to test it
My hsuband accepted the fe so I will compare it with the clarisonic Mia 2. it will be interesting to compare at least, even if not free.


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 23, 2013)

I got an invite for the Luna too, but I declined. I'm getting a Clarisonic for my birthday in a month, and am not really that thrilled to pay the $39 for a campaign.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

I decided to do the Luna campaign. I've never really used anything like it to wash my face, so I was curious about it. And it had good reviews.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to do the Luna campaign. I've never really used anything like it to wash my face, so I was curious about it. And it had good reviews.

I think I'm going to do it too. I have a clarisonic but I stopped using it cause I felt like I was over exfoliating. Now I just use it weekly. This looks gentler and I researched it a bit and I'm intrigued.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 23, 2013)

I got picked to host a Soda Stream party on HouseParty!!! I am soooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also got the luna invite from BzzAgent, not keen on paying $40 when I already have a Clarisonic.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I think I'm going to do it too. I have a clarisonic but I stopped using it cause I felt like I was over exfoliating. Now I just use it weekly. This looks gentler and I researched it a bit and I'm intrigued.


 That's kinda what I thought too. My face gets super dry and irritated with too much exfoliation, and this looks way gentler. I'm excited!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 23, 2013)

> That's kinda what I thought too. My face gets super dry and irritated with too much exfoliation, and this looks way gentler. I'm excited!


 I accepted the campaign as well! And I'm the same with dry, irritated and very sensitive skin. I have a clairisonic that I have to use with the most delicate gentle brush they have in order for my face not to freak out. So I'm excited to try the Luna and see how it compares.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I accepted the campaign as well! And I'm the same with dry, irritated and very sensitive skin. I have a clairisonic that I have to use with the most delicate gentle brush they have in order for my face not to freak out. So I'm excited to try the Luna and see how it compares.


 I think it's nice that a few people with clairisonics are trying this campaign. Im very interested to see the comparison. I've been debating on getting a device like this for awhile, but they're expensive. I'm leery of spending that kinda money, only to have my face freak out on me.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 23, 2013)

I decided to try the Luna campaign. I don't have a Clairsonic. This seemed worth it to me. Decent reviews.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 23, 2013)

I wish I would get invited to the Luna campaign! I've been wanting a clairsonic or something like it for a long time and the money would so be worth it to me!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I wish I would get invited to the Luna campaign! I've been wanting a clairsonic or something like it for a long time and the money would so be worth it to me!


 I just got my invite today, so I'd guess they were still sending them out! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I would get invited to the Luna campaign! I've been wanting a clairsonic or something like it for a long time and the money would so be worth it to me!

I hope you get an invite! I'm so glad other people here are willing to try it too so we can compare notes!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got picked to host a Soda Stream party on HouseParty!!! I am soooo excited






Also got the luna invite from BzzAgent, not keen on paying $40 when I already have a Clarisonic.
I got the Soda Stream party, too!!!...but I still haven't gotten any Bzzagent campaigns, though I wouldn't have done one where I need to pay $40 to buy the product (it's just not in my budget). I am excited to hear what everyone thinks of it!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 24, 2013)

> I got the Soda Stream party, too!!!...but I still haven't gotten any Bzzagent campaigns, though I wouldn't have done one where I need to pay $40 to buy the product (it's just not in my budget). I am excited to hear what everyone thinks of it!


What are some tips to getting picked for hosting a HouseParty?! I've applied to sooooo many and never been accepted. Do you have to post and tweet like a million things are how bad you want to host for them to pick you?! Seriously LOL. On another note. I've had my soda stream for about two or three years now and I love it. In fact I just went to get refills for the carbonator yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enjoy your party. I'm super jealous, hopefully I'll get picked one day.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the Soda Stream party, too!!!...but I still haven't gotten any Bzzagent campaigns, though I wouldn't have done one where I need to pay $40 to buy the product (it's just not in my budget). I am excited to hear what everyone thinks of it!
What are some tips to getting picked for hosting a HouseParty?! I've applied to sooooo many and never been accepted. Do you have to post and tweet like a million things are how bad you want to host for them to pick you?! Seriously LOL.

On another note. I've had my soda stream for about two or three years now and I love it. In fact I just went to get refills for the carbonator yesterday.



enjoy your party. I'm super jealous, hopefully I'll get picked one day. I used to get picked all the time! About 5 years ago, I'd get a party every few months. Now, it's been...well, years. They don't like me anymore. I wonder if it's because I don't post/tweet a ton after applying?


----------



## missemiee (Oct 24, 2013)

> I used to get picked all the time! About 5 years ago, I'd get a party every few months. Now, it's been...well, years. They don't like me anymore. I wonder if it's because I don't post/tweet a ton after applying?


 Yup, I'm pretty sure they hate me. Literally have applied to probably over 20 parties and I've been rejected every time. And for Chatterbox. Nothing there either. I think I give up. But BzzAgent has been super good to me. I've got 4 campaigns going right now, so really I have nothing to complain about. But I really thought I had a pretty good chance at this Ninja blender thing HouseParty, they are only doing it in three cities and Denver is one of them...seriously how many other people can be applying from Denver?! Enough to beat me out of a spot, I'm sure of it! LOL.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 24, 2013)

I gave gotten a few house parties and after I got one it seemed a bit easier to get more. It might be worth just applying to things that aren't as fun just to get the ball rolling


----------



## missemiee (Oct 24, 2013)

> I gave gotten a few house parties and after I got one it seemed a bit easier to get more. It might be worth just applying to things that aren't as fun just to get the ball rolling


Ok, I won't give up! Lol. And believe me, I've applied to some lame ones and still nothing. The only things I haven't applied to are the kid toys campaigns. I have no use for that, nor would I want my house full of my friends kids. No thank you. Lol.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 24, 2013)

I didn't post anything on fb or twitter or do anything but fill out the application lol. The Soda Stream is only the 2nd thing I've applied for. I really, really, really think all of this (BzzAgent, influenster, house party, etc) is 100% random. There are strict FTC guidelines about advertising, compensation, disclosure, etc. and basically they are getting people to advertise the products by posting about it on social media, thinking that it increases their odds of being picked to get freebies. But they can't make it a contest without saying it's a contest and the odds of winning. This is why when you've actually gotten a product from any of these programs and post about it on social media, you have to say you've received it free of charge through X program. I'm knee deep in paperwork at work right now so I hope this makes at least some sense lol


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 24, 2013)

I hadn't heard of SAHW, I like it..


----------



## LillyT (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone else find the points rewarded to them for activities to be totally random?

I put effort into all of my activities but sometimes I put a LOT of effort and get a piddly "Good - 25" And other times I'm way less confident about the quality of a review and get "Excellent - 75"

I'm thinking the people who review and award points for our activities have a quota and can only give a certain number of Excellents etc.

It makes it difficult to improve.


----------



## athenatree (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else find the points rewarded to them for activities to be totally random?

I put effort into all of my activities but sometimes I put a LOT of effort and get a piddly "Good - 25" And other times I'm way less confident about the quality of a review and get "Excellent - 75"

I'm thinking the people who review and award points for our activities have a quota and can only give a certain number of Excellents etc.

It makes it difficult to improve.
I used to work sending out those emails for BzzAgent and in charge of doling out points.  I can tell you we were told to be sparing with the "Excellent" ratings - in order to receive an excellent the Agent would need to really stand out.  Other than that it was up to us which rating we bestowed upon Agents, we were given a formula.  I wound up giving quite a few Excellent ratings as long as the reviews were detailed.  You would be amazed how many 1 or 2 sentence write ups we would get.  The more detailed, and through you are in your review the better that I would rate it.  I never was told not to give out so many high ratings, or had a quota to reach.  I can only imagine it would be frustrating as everything would be left up to us which would explain how one person may rate you lower and another higher.  There's no real set formula unfortunately.

That said, it's been a few years since I worked for BA, they may have changed their formula since I left.  It was pretty laid back, I really enjoyed working there and do miss it a little.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's nice that a few people with clairisonics are trying this campaign. Im very interested to see the comparison. I've been debating on getting a device like this for awhile, but they're expensive. I'm leery of spending that kinda money, only to have my face freak out on me.
I have a clarisonic too, and I accepted this campaign.

So hopefully I can compare them as well.

By the time I got in, they didn't have the turquoise which is a bummer since that's my favorite color. I ended up getting a pink one. Reading the reviews on the mini luna website, they've had the campaign since early this month.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I have a clarisonic too, and I accepted this campaign. So hopefully I can compare them as well. By the time I got in, they didn't have the turquoise which is a bummer since that's my favorite color. I ended up getting a pink one. Reading the reviews on the mini luna website, they've had the campaign since early this month.


 Sad! I accepted my offer yesterday I think and I got the turquoise.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I used to work sending out those emails for BzzAgent and in charge of doling out points.Â  I can tell you we were told to be sparing with the "Excellent" ratings - in order to receive an excellent the Agent would need to really stand out.Â  Other than that it was up to us which rating we bestowed upon Agents, we were given a formula.Â  I wound up giving quite a few Excellent ratings as long as the reviews were detailed.Â  You would be amazed how many 1 or 2 sentence write ups we would get.Â  The more detailed, and through you are in your review the better that I would rate it.Â  I never was told not to give out so many high ratings, or had a quota to reach.Â  I can only imagine it would be frustrating as everything would be left up to us which would explain how one person may rate you lower and another higher.Â  There's no real set formula unfortunately. That said, it's been a few years since I worked for BA, they may have changed their formula since I left.Â  It was pretty laid back, I really enjoyed working there and do miss it a little.


 It's so interesting to hear how all this works from an insider! Thanks! It's something I've been super curious about since I started doing these.


----------



## wels5711 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't post anything on fb or twitter or do anything but fill out the application lol. The Soda Stream is only the 2nd thing I've applied for.

I really, really, really think all of this (BzzAgent, influenster, house party, etc) is 100% random.

There are strict FTC guidelines about advertising, compensation, disclosure, etc. and basically they are getting people to advertise the products by posting about it on social media, thinking that it increases their odds of being picked to get freebies. But they can't make it a contest without saying it's a contest and the odds of winning.

This is why when you've actually gotten a product from any of these programs and post about it on social media, you have to say you've received it free of charge through X program.

I'm knee deep in paperwork at work right now so I hope this makes at least some sense lol
I was just telling my sister when I actually try to get an house party (like post and tweet things) I never get it but when I apply and do nothing I get a party! I kinda think that it is random too


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 25, 2013)

If I'm correct, part of it has to do with demographic as well.  If you aren't part of the target that the company who makes the product specifies you won't get a promotion.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 25, 2013)

I got an email for the luna mini and I think I'm going to accept the campaign. Ive been debating about buying the clarisonic but this has great reviews and much cheaper! Seems like a good alternative. Is anyone else having problems with the bzzagent website? I can't even get it to load...


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I got an email for the luna mini and I think I'm going to accept the campaign. Ive been debating about buying the clarisonic but this has great reviews and much cheaper! Seems like a good alternative. Is anyone else having problems with the bzzagent website? I can't even get it to load...


 Mine won't load either. I'm on mobile though. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 25, 2013)

> Mine won't load either. I'm on mobile though. Not sure if that makes a difference.


 I tried on both my computer and mobile. Website must be down


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 25, 2013)

looks like it's down. I got the invite too so both my husband and I will be using this and the clarisonic. I really want to compare it. I have seen some videos on youtube comparing and one noted she is using on emorning and one evening (in case anyone with a clarisonic is interetsed). i know it's not free but to me it's still a good deal.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 25, 2013)

Website is back up!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 25, 2013)

> Website is back up!


 I was just going to say that! I signed up for the luna mini campaign. I'm excited to see how this works!


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 25, 2013)

The remote for our Transformers Rescue Bots Beam Box isn't working and customer service closes at 1 on Fridays! Aaaagony at my house this weekend. My son can be every bit as dramatic as his sister!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The remote for our Transformers Rescue Bots Beam Box isn't working and customer service closes at 1 on Fridays! Aaaagony at my house this weekend. My son can be every bit as dramatic as his sister!
Ohh no!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck getting it fixed on Monday!


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh no!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck getting it fixed on Monday!
Thanks! I'm worried about what will happen BzzAgent-wise if I get a dud.  My son took it rather well.  Especially after I got him all hyped up  - Look what came in the mail! Woohoo! Let's take pictures! Then -oops, it doesn't work. It's just the remote. We put multiple sets of batteries in it and tested them to make sure they are full.  I guess we'll see what CS says bright and early Monday morning. 

Meanwhile, I love my Green Mountain coffee.  I know some didn't care for it, but it's very rich and bold - exactly how I like it! I was worried it was going to be bad and then... what do you say?


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Thanks! I'm worried about what will happen BzzAgent-wise if I get a dud. Â My son took it rather well. Â Especially after I got him all hyped up Â - Look what came in the mail! Woohoo! Let's take pictures! Then -oops, it doesn't work. It's just the remote. We put multiple sets of batteries in it and tested them to make sure they are full. Â I guess we'll see what CS says bright and early Monday morning.Â  Meanwhile, I love my Green Mountain coffee. Â I know some didn't care for it, but it's very rich and bold - exactly how I like it! I was worried it was going to be bad and then... what do you say?Â


 I love the green mountain coffee! I buy it all the time already. The pumpkin spice is my favorite!


----------



## slinka (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the green mountain coffee! I buy it all the time already. The pumpkin spice is my favorite!
I really liked it too. I like bolder brews, and this one did not disappoint and it didn't have the bitterness a lot of coffees have.

Wish I'd get another campaign already, lol. I'm so impatient.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 27, 2013)

> I really liked it too. I like bolder brews, and this one did not disappoint and it didn't have the bitterness a lot of coffees have. Wish I'd get another campaign already, lol. I'm so impatient.


 Same here. I got the luna face scrubber one, but I'd like an actual free campaign. Lol.


----------



## tameloy (Oct 28, 2013)

I got a Luna invite, and I accepted. I thought about it for a while before deciding. I justified it because I was going to ask the hubs for a Clarisonic for Christmas. After looking at reviews online, it seems like the luna would be better for my skin type. This saves me a lot of money by getting this instead.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 28, 2013)

I got the Luna invite and I declined. I've never been into cleansers like that, and I don't have the extra $40.


----------



## Xiang (Oct 28, 2013)

I bet if it was the clarisonic being sampled for $39 a lot of people would jump on it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bet if it was the clarisonic being sampled for $39 a lot of people would jump on it.

Probably. I still wouldn't though. That is way too much for me to spend on BzzAgent, especially for something I would probably never actually use! I'll take the free stuff, thanks!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Oct 28, 2013)

I keep obsessively checking my email to see if there is an invite for the Luna face thing and of course nada... booo!!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep obsessively checking my email to see if there is an invite for the Luna face thing and of course nada... booo!!
Me too!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 28, 2013)

> I got a Luna invite, and I accepted. I thought about it for a while before deciding. I justified it because I was going to ask the hubs for a Clarisonic for Christmas. After looking at reviews online, it seems like the luna would be better for my skin type. This saves me a lot of money by getting this instead.


 What skin type is it better for? I'm curious to see what everyone thinks since I was checking this out on my last flight in that crazy airline catalog. If I didn't have a clarisonic, I might have taken the plunge.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm totally in for Luna Mini campaign. I actually read a few blogger reviews a couple months ago and I was dying to try it, but not for that crazy price. I like that it utilizes the same sonic technology as Clarisonic, but instead of abrasive brushes (that you have to spend money to replace) they use washable silicone bristles that will last forever. And you don't have to charge it as often as a Clarisonic - one charge lasts for up to 420 washes! I also like that it's 2-sided: one side provides the cleansing, while the other one is used for a gentle massage to make your serums and moisturizers work better by penetrating deeper into the skin. For me personally, $39 for this device is a steal.


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got accepted into the Kroger Skillet Meals campaign. I have bought these meals before in the past and they are tasty! Also included is coupons for salad kits and garlic bread. Yummy!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 28, 2013)

> What skin type is it better for? I'm curious to see what everyone thinks since I was checking this out on my last flight in that crazy airline catalog. If I didn't have a clarisonic, I might have taken the plunge.


 My skin can be sensitive/prone to redness. From the reviews I've read on this and the Clarisonic, this is prob the better option for me.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 28, 2013)

> My skin can be sensitive/prone to redness. From the reviews I've read on this and the Clarisonic, this is prob the better option for me.


 That sounds just like my skin! I wanted to try a clarisonic, but was too worried I would spend the $ on it and my face would freak out on me. This sounds much gentler (and cheaper with the deal were getting)!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 28, 2013)

> That sounds just like my skin! I wanted to try a clarisonic, but was too worried I would spend the $ on it and my face would freak out on me. This sounds much gentler (and cheaper with the deal were getting)!


 I'm actually really excited about it! I've been reading/watching reviews and comparisons all day.


----------



## xchristina (Oct 28, 2013)

Ahh. Just tried to join the luna campaign but it said it was full.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got accepted into the Kroger Skillet Meals campaign. I have bought these meals before in the past and they are tasty! Also included is coupons for salad kits and garlic bread. Yummy! 

I just accepted that one too! Can't wait, this sounds good.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got accepted into the Kroger Skillet Meals campaign. I have bought these meals before in the past and they are tasty! Also included is coupons for salad kits and garlic bread. Yummy!
Me too!

Sounds pretty good. I've never tried products like this. I usually just make things from scratch, but I'm interested to see what this is like.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 29, 2013)

Heads up! Just got an invite for Claritin-D


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 29, 2013)

I got an email sent to me about this like 4 minutes ago and was so excited! I logged in to accept the campaign and apparently it's full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wahhh


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my cover girl foundation in the mail and I love it.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still working on getting a replacement for the remote to the Transformers Beam Box. I called Hasbro. They told me to call BzzAgent. BzzAgent told me that Hasbro is supposed to handle exchanges. Hasbro 2nd time told me BzzAgent is supposed to do it. The funny thing is that CS on both sides is very polite and personable, but nobody can help me! I have a sinking feeling I'm going to be removed from this campaign. I'm so sad for my little boy.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 29, 2013)

Random thought: How am I going to write an interesting and in depth review for paper towels?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

@IllyT : This great three ply paper towel helped me clean up many messes around the house, such as spilled liquids in the kitchen and in the bathroom. It soaks up well and does not rip.

Not interesting enough? Add this:I have used it recently after time travelling to clean the 1886 mudd off my boots.

I have no idea how to make paper towels interesting. Just be honest about it and see what other's would want to know about it.


----------



## missemiee (Oct 29, 2013)

I just got into the Claritin-D Campaign. Lol. Don't know how exciting that will be but free stuff is always welcomed. I'm still waiting for my Covergirl and Luna bzzkits to arrive!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got the covergirl today! At first I thought the foundation looked too orange/dark for me in the bottle, once I put it on tho, perfect match!

I like the consistency/feel of it, coverage is decent, but I can tell that I have it on (feel it that is, not see). One plus is you don't need a lot at all! We'll see how much I like it after a week or so.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

I am glad to hear the Covergirl campaign is working out well for everyone. I was a bit worried because of all the different shades. That is awesome!

Also got the Claritin D one.


----------



## korsis (Oct 29, 2013)

> Heads up! Just got an invite for Claritin-D


Me too but I didn't accept it. Second campaign that I'm not taking. Please not food or pills bzz! I want only beauty stuff!!! Lol


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 29, 2013)

Sheesh I just did a bunch of surveys!! They added a whole crap ton in the last few days.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sheesh I just did a bunch of surveys!! They added a whole crap ton in the last few days. 
No campaigns or surveys for me - the dry spell since Dr. Scholls continues. I'm really starting to think bzzagent has forgotten about me haha.


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got into the Claritin D campaign! I already use this and it's expensive, so I'll be happy to get some free or with coupons!


----------



## Misdameanor (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got into the Claritin D campaign! I already use this and it's expensive, so I'll be happy to get some free or with coupons!
Me too! I'm super excited because my fiance and I both use it, and yes it is expensive!


----------



## LillyT (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @IllyT : This great three ply paper towel helped me clean up many messes around the house, such as spilled liquids in the kitchen and in the bathroom. It soaks up well and does not rip.

Not interesting enough? Add this:I have used it recently after time travelling to clean the 1886 mudd off my boots.

I have no idea how to make paper towels interesting. Just be honest about it and see what other's would want to know about it.
I'm just paranoid about my score dropping if my review isn't good enough, but how much is there to say about paper towels? lol I'll do my best.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 30, 2013)

@LillyT I get that but I sometimes just give plain honest reviews about the items. I include what I liked about them, what I didn't like, when I used them, how easy they were to use, if there was anything different about them. I will even say if it was nothing special to me or if I didn't like it. Just be honest, my score never dropped because of that as long as you keep logging to the website and do the surveys they post from time to time. Alsom you probably do have more activities you can do besied the review so that should help you with your score as well!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm totally in for Luna Mini campaign. I actually read a few blogger reviews a couple months ago and I was dying to try it, but not for that crazy price. I like that it utilizes the same sonic technology as Clarisonic, but instead of abrasive brushes (that you have to spend money to replace) they use washable silicone bristles that will last forever. And you don't have to charge it as often as a Clarisonic - one charge lasts for up to 420 washes! I also like that it's 2-sided: one side provides the cleansing, while the other one is used for a gentle massage to make your serums and moisturizers work better by penetrating deeper into the skin. For me personally, $39 for this device is a steal.
Well that just made me even more interested! I noticed with the clarisonic sometimes my skin would burn a little after I put serums on and I wouldn't describe my skin as sensitive at all. I really don't feel like those scrubbing bristles are good to use twice a day or even once a day. On another note I had a bunch of surveys today and accepted the Fage split cups and Kroger skillets campaigns. I'm still bummed I missed that cover girl foundation one. I'm curious how the foundation reacts with oily skin so if anyone with that skin type tried it please let me know what you thought!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a thought about the Claritin D campaign... Since it's only sold behind the counter, can they just send it to us? Or maybe they'll just send us coupons? Hmmm...


----------



## lovepink (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a Claritin D 24 hour campaign earlier this year and they sent a $10 off coupon.  I think I got the 7 count and had to pay $3 extra.  They also sent $2 off coupons to give to people.  I do not think they can send it because of the ingredients in it and having to get it from the pharmacy as opposed to on the shelves.  I think for the Claritin D 24 hour I had to have my ID recorded as I think one of the ingredients is used in making meth so it is tracked in the state I lived in.  An individual can only buy so many items with pseudoephedrine  in it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a thought about the Claritin D campaign... Since it's only sold behind the counter, can they just send it to us? Or maybe they'll just send us coupons? Hmmm...


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's kinda what I figured because that's how the laws are in my state as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sheesh I just did a bunch of surveys!! They added a whole crap ton in the last few days.
No campaigns or surveys for me - the dry spell since Dr. Scholls continues. I'm really starting to think bzzagent has forgotten about me haha.

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No campaigns or surveys for me - the dry spell since Dr. Scholls continues. I'm really starting to think bzzagent has forgotten about me haha.
Same here...actually, I think I've had a couple surveys but that's it.  I just checked my account because I was thinking this is the longest I have gone without a campaign, but I also waited about 5 months between my previous one and the dr. scholls. I was looking in my account and so far this year I have only had two campaigns that started this year (one started last year and ran into this year)...but I had 6 in 2012. They just don't like me anymore LOL.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Claritin D campaign said it will send you a $12 high value coupon and several smaller coupons to share.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 2, 2013)

> The Claritin D campaign said it will send you a $12 high value coupon and several smaller coupons to share.


 Fine with me! That stuff is expensive!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here...actually, I think I've had a couple surveys but that's it.  I just checked my account because I was thinking this is the longest I have gone without a campaign, but I also waited about 5 months between my previous one and the dr. scholls. I was looking in my account and so far this year I have only had two campaigns that started this year (one started last year and ran into this year)...but I had 6 in 2012. They just don't like me anymore LOL.

 
Yeah, I've had a few surveys as well. I just looked at my account history and I've been a member for a little over a year. Based on the start dates, I had a 3 month wait after my first campaign, then 4 campaigns one month after each other (December-March), then a 2 month wait until Dr. Scholls. So depending on looking at the start/end dates, I haven't had a campaign since May/August. We should start a "BzzAgent forgot me" club  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 2, 2013)

I filled out all the surveys and haven't gotten any offers. Is there another trick to it?


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 2, 2013)

Companies look for a target audience. Age, marital status, kids, income, location, etc can all play a roll in what you are offered. Just be patient. I hope you get one soo


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 4, 2013)

I just turned down the Movember men's health campaign. I hope it doesn't put me on the stinker list. My score is a 9.2 And I'm still waiting for the replacement part for the beam box.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 4, 2013)

I am in a Bzz Agent dry spell too.  The last campaign I had was the Happy Money one (book).  I got the invite to the speakers (no thanks) the Clarisonic like thing (no thanks) and Fage yogurt.  By the time I went to take the yogurt one it was full!

Maybe they will have some good campaigns for the holidays!  

And I got a chip study via erewards today and a Rosevox box from Influenster so I am getting some love, just not Bzz Agent love!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone know when we will get the luna?


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Anyone know when we will get the luna?


 According to the website, mine shipped the 31st. I know with my k cup bzzkit, it took about a week. They're using a different shipping company now though. The coffee was USPS. The luna is ups. I tend to find that ups is a bit faster than USPS.


----------



## korsis (Nov 5, 2013)

> I just turned down the Movember men's health campaign. I hope it doesn't put me on the stinker list. My score is a 9.2 And I'm still waiting for the replacement part for the beam box.


I did too. Anyway a weird campaign since you do not get anything but they want you to donate. ?!? 3rd campaign in a row I turned down.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm... So on the bzzagent website, I got a tracking number for my luna under the shipments thing. It should get to me today or tomorrow!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... So on the bzzagent website, I got a tracking number for my luna under the shipments thing. It should get to me today or tomorrow!

I'm so excited for you! It's such a cool little device. This is my favorite bzzagent campaign!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I'm so excited for you! It's such a cool little device. This is my favorite bzzagent campaign!


 Yay! Glad to hear u like it! It's kinda perfect timing since I'm totally having a mini pms breakout right now...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm... So on the bzzagent website, I got a tracking number for my luna under the shipments thing. It should get to me today or tomorrow!
That's awesome! Where exactly on the page did you find that info/ I think I am just overlooking it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 5, 2013)

nevermind, I found it! It was delivered two hours ago yay!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

> nevermind, I found it! It was delivered two hours ago yay!


 Mine too! Super excited!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 5, 2013)

gah i really need to keep up with my surveys, i bet i would have qualified for the Luna :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 5, 2013)

> gah i really need to keep up with my surveys, i bet i would have qualified for the Luna :/Â


 I don't actually remember taking any surveys pertaining to skin care, cleansing, etc. ? Anyone else?


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't actually remember taking any surveys pertaining to skin care, cleansing, etc. ? Anyone else?
I didn't, and I would've jumped on that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know when we will get the luna?
I received mine earlier today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received mine earlier today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right after I posted that comment, I got an email from UPS telling me it will be delivered tomorrow. I'm so excited to test this product out!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't actually remember taking any surveys pertaining to skin care, cleansing, etc. ? Anyone else?
i probably had 20 "surveys" that I hadn't taken since I hadnt logged on in over a month...and quite a few were skin care/beauty ones - along with one about media and streaming music


----------



## JaneSays (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had a couple of surveys pop up in the last few days.  Just a heads up.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 7, 2013)

I got my luna yesterday. It's pretty awesome! I'm excited that I get to try it out.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I got my luna yesterday. It's pretty awesome! I'm excited that I get to try it out.


 I got mine a couple days ago and so far, I love it! My face feels super clean, there's no redness, and my pores already appear smaller. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got mine a couple days ago and so far, I love it! My face feels super clean, there's no redness, and my pores already appear smaller. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!
Which color did you end up getting?

It did make my face really really smooth. I thought it was interesting that the instructions say to remove all makeup first, so it's almost like washing your face twice.

But I really love how it gets everything off of my skin.

I've been using a Sonicare for about 14 years now, so it's funny that they make sonic face products now as well.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Which color did you end up getting? It did make my face really really smooth. I thought it was interesting that the instructions say to remove all makeup first, so it's almost like washing your face twice. But I really love how it gets everything off of my skin. I've been using a Sonicare for about 14 years now, so it's funny that they make sonic face products now as well.


 I got the turquoise one. And even though the instructions say to remove makeup, I left it on. I wanted to see how much was left on my skin afterwards. I used the luna, then went back over my face with toner on a cotton round thing. There actually wasn't a whole lot of makeup residue! I figure that if it's doing that well with makeup, it's probably doing a similar thing to all the grime and face oil. And I always wanted a sonicare! Just never got around to buying one I guess. Lol.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got my luna mini, so excited to use it!

And I just noticed we received a few 35% codes, so if anyone is interested I would happily share!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 8, 2013)

> > I got mine a couple days ago and so far, I love it! My face feels super clean, there's no redness, and my pores already appear smaller. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!
> 
> 
> Which color did you end up getting? It did make my face really really smooth. I thought it was interesting that the instructions say to remove all makeup first, so it's almost like washing your face twice. But I really love how it gets everything off of my skin. I've been using a Sonicare for about 14 years now, so it's funny that they make sonic face products now as well.


 Double cleansing seems to be a thing in skincare regimens these days. I do find it more effective for me if I use two methods, one with some kind of lather and one with oil or cream. Gets all the residue and balances each other, maybe?


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

OT question (because I couldn't find a thread devoted to House Party):

I recently signed up for House Party and was accepted into the Sodastream campaign! I received the goodies last week and it's a generous package (soda stream, dozens of soda stream flavors, plastic cups and decorations). 

I'm not really clear about what I need to do for this campaign. Do I do anything prior to the party other than invite people to the house party (ex. 'check in' the package like with Influenster, post tweets/pics of the package, etc)? Do I post during the party (which is a pre-assigned date/time from House Party) or can I post after the party? Other than posting a group photo and letting House Party know the # of people in the picture, is there anything else that I'm supposed to do? If so, how much time do I have to do it (ex. bzzagent and Influenster always have an 'end date' for campaign activity)?

Sorry for all these questions! The House Party guidelines don't seem to be as clear as the Bzzagent and Influenster guidelines.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 11, 2013)

Country music survey:

Q1: Do you like country music?

Me: No.

End of survey.

LOL!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Country music survey: Q1: Do you like country music? Me: No. End of survey. LOL!


 I laughed at that one too... Hahaha.


----------



## korsis (Nov 11, 2013)

> Country music survey: Q1: Do you like country music? Me: No. End of survey. LOL!


Lol! Same here!!!


----------



## LillyT (Nov 11, 2013)

Me too.  I wonder what campaign that's for.


----------



## korsis (Nov 11, 2013)

> Me too. Â I wonder what campaign that's for.


Probably download of music or maybe a new Internet country radio channel...


----------



## JC327 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Country music survey:

Q1: Do you like country music?

Me: No.

End of survey.

LOL!
Same for me!


----------



## Gemma423 (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you still have the 50% off coupon code for Keurig??


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Do you still have the 50% off coupon code for Keurig??


 They expired on Halloween. :-(


----------



## roxgirl08 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm not really familiar with Bzzagent but I've been a member since January this year. I've been in just one campaign in May. Is there anything I can do on the site to boost my chances on getting in a campaign, other than answer surveys? I do them as soon as they appear and my score is 6.5. Thanks in advance for any response!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT question (because I couldn't find a thread devoted to House Party):

I recently signed up for House Party and was accepted into the Sodastream campaign! I received the goodies last week and it's a generous package (soda stream, dozens of soda stream flavors, plastic cups and decorations). 

I'm not really clear about what I need to do for this campaign. Do I do anything prior to the party other than invite people to the house party (ex. 'check in' the package like with Influenster, post tweets/pics of the package, etc)? Do I post during the party (which is a pre-assigned date/time from House Party) or can I post after the party? Other than posting a group photo and letting House Party know the # of people in the picture, is there anything else that I'm supposed to do? If so, how much time do I have to do it (ex. bzzagent and Influenster always have an 'end date' for campaign activity)?

Sorry for all these questions! The House Party guidelines don't seem to be as clear as the Bzzagent and Influenster guidelines.

I've only done one other HP Campaign (keurig last year) there's not much you HAVE to do beforehand or afterwards for that matter, afterwards they just asked that I post a picture of my party and how it went etc..wasnt anything major really.  Very easy if you ask me!!  I think I had a timeline, but I'm not sure what it was (a week maybe?)


----------



## LillyT (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey everyone! I'm not really familiar with Bzzagent but I've been a member since January this year. I've been in just one campaign in May. Is there anything I can do on the site to boost my chances on getting in a campaign, other than answer surveys? I do them as soon as they appear and my score is 6.5. Thanks in advance for any response!
If you aren't in any campaigns, completing surveys is the only thing you can do.

Increasing your score takes time.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT question (because I couldn't find a thread devoted to House Party):

I recently signed up for House Party and was accepted into the Sodastream campaign! I received the goodies last week and it's a generous package (soda stream, dozens of soda stream flavors, plastic cups and decorations). 

I'm not really clear about what I need to do for this campaign. Do I do anything prior to the party other than invite people to the house party (ex. 'check in' the package like with Influenster, post tweets/pics of the package, etc)? Do I post during the party (which is a pre-assigned date/time from House Party) or can I post after the party? Other than posting a group photo and letting House Party know the # of people in the picture, is there anything else that I'm supposed to do? If so, how much time do I have to do it (ex. bzzagent and Influenster always have an 'end date' for campaign activity)?

Sorry for all these questions! The House Party guidelines don't seem to be as clear as the Bzzagent and Influenster guidelines.

I've only done one other HP Campaign (keurig last year) there's not much you HAVE to do beforehand or afterwards for that matter, afterwards they just asked that I post a picture of my party and how it went etc..wasnt anything major really.  Very easy if you ask me!!  I think I had a timeline, but I'm not sure what it was (a week maybe?)

Thank you!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

I am really liking my Luna mini. I have never tried a Clarisonic, so I can't really speak to the difference. But, for the $40 discounted price through BzzAgent, it was worth it for me. My skin has been wonderful this week.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I am really liking my Luna mini. I have never tried a Clarisonic, so I can't really speak to the difference. But, for the $40 discounted price through BzzAgent, it was worth it for me. My skin has been wonderful this week.


 I agree completely! It's super gentle too so my skin doesn't freak out and get red. My horribly large pores don't look as bad since I started using this as well.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 16, 2013)

> I agree completely! It's super gentle too so my skin doesn't freak out and get red. My horribly large pores don't look as bad since I started using this as well.


 I love my Luna mini. I was really sceptical to try , plus I have clarisonic and it persistently makes me break out. So I didn't hope for much but, oh wow, it made my cleanser work again. I've used it for month and it stopped giving me that fresh tingle long time ago. With Luna, I felt the tingle again. For now, I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyT (Nov 17, 2013)

Crap! The Curel campaign ended and I hadn't submitted all my bzzreports! I didn't know the end was so close.

Does anyone know at what point they think you didn't participate enough and lower your score. Because I definitely did a few activities, Blog, face-to-face Bzz, Facebook  - but that's it and I usually do at least one of everything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap! The Curel campaign ended and I hadn't submitted all my bzzreports! I didn't know the end was so close.

Does anyone know at what point they think you didn't participate enough and lower your score. Because I definitely did a few activities, Blog, face-to-face Bzz, Facebook  - but that's it and I usually do at least one of everything.
You only need to do a couple of things per campaign...2 or 3.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You only need to do a couple of things per campaign...2 or 3.
I usually do as many activities as it takes for the little happy face to get stars in its eyes. (lol, do you know what I'm talking about?) and I have a Bzzscore of 8.3.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You only need to do a couple of things per campaign...2 or 3.
I usually do as many activities as it takes for the little happy face to get stars in its eyes. (lol, do you know what I'm talking about?) and I have a Bzzscore of 8.3.

mmhmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think he gets starry eyes once once you do 3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 21, 2013)

Good news: I finally got a campaign invite.

Bad news: it was for redbox


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good news: I finally got a campaign invite.

Bad news: it was for redbox 





Yeah...I got that too. I couldn't refuse it fast enough!


----------



## ddalgi (Nov 21, 2013)

> Yeah...I got that too. I couldn't refuse it fast enough!


 I would love to get that one. Is there something wrong with Redbox though? I haven't used that service very often - maybe just a couple times. I just got invited to do a Crest trial. Accepted cuz I get love new oral hygiene products.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would love to get that one. Is there something wrong with Redbox though? I haven't used that service very often - maybe just a couple times.

I just got invited to do a Crest trial. Accepted cuz I get love new oral hygiene products.
Redbox doesn't have near the selection that Netflix has.


----------



## korsis (Nov 22, 2013)

> Good news: I finally got a campaign invite. Bad news: it was for redboxÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol! I can't believe they are starting that one again! If I get an invite for that its my 4th campaign I deny in a row!!!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crap! The Curel campaign ended and I hadn't submitted all my bzzreports! I didn't know the end was so close.

Does anyone know at what point they think you didn't participate enough and lower your score. Because I definitely did a few activities, Blog, face-to-face Bzz, Facebook  - but that's it and I usually do at least one of everything
My last campaign was the Dr Scholl's and it ended before I did my review! I haven't received any bzz campaigns since then, but my score didn't go down for not getting everything in on time (it's still 7.4), so I don't think it will effect your score  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did a few other items from it (face-to-face things -2 I think, and I think I posted on FB and stuff, just didn't do the review)


----------



## LillyT (Dec 3, 2013)

Judging from the two surveys I just had, Dr. Scholl's is coming up

......again.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got offered the Redbox/Verizon campaign...

Turned it down and gave them an earful in the "Why didn't you accept this campaign?" survey.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Just got offered the Redbox/Verizon campaign... Turned it down and gave them an earful in the "Why didn't you accept this campaign?" survey.


 How do you turn down a campaign? The only things I've seen to click on are to join it. And I don't want the redbox one...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got offered the Redbox/Verizon campaign...

Turned it down and gave them an earful in the "Why didn't you accept this campaign?" survey.
How do you turn down a campaign? The only things I've seen to click on are to join it. And I don't want the redbox one... You do have to click the "Join this campaign" button from the email, but once you're logged into the site, there's a big, colorful "accept" button, and a small, grey "decline" button underneath.  Took me a while to figure it out, lol.  Usually I just let them expire, but this time I wanted to make sure they knew I was purposely declining!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got an invite for Cottonelle. At least it wasn't redbox?


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an invite for Cottonelle. At least it wasn't redbox?
It may not be fun, but there are few things more practical.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 23, 2013)

I got Cotonelle as well, but I'm just excited to finally be getting anything at all! I'll do it pull up my BzzScore.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It may not be fun, but there are few things more practical.

Yup, I accepted it lol. I definitely miss having beauty campaigns though!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 23, 2013)

I still haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr. Scholl's one this summer. I did have a bunch of new surveys, though, so *crossesfingers*


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 23, 2013)

I got the cottonelle one and with 2 hrs of the email being sent the campaign was already full!


----------



## korsis (Dec 24, 2013)

> I got the cottonelle one and with 2 hrs of the email being sent the campaign was already full!


Same here!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr. Scholl's one this summer. I did have a bunch of new surveys, though, so *crossesfingers*
Me too.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got the Kroger Simple Truth Campaign. I hope they actually send the items and that it isn't just coupons. I know myself well enough to know I won't go out and use them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got the Kroger Simple Truth Campaign. I hope they actually send the items and that it isn't just coupons. I know myself well enough to know I won't go out and use them.
I think from what I read it is a combo of products and coupons...

Edit: Yep! Here's the bzzkit.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 28, 2013)

> I think from what I read it is a combo of products and coupons... Edit: Yep! Here's the bzzkit.


Oh goodie! I wasn't paying attention when I accepted the campaign. I think I was in the car (not driving! Lol) and just skimmed through it. I'm too lazy for using coupons at grocery stores, I'll get them and put them somewhere intending to use even though I never do because I forget about them or don't have them when I think about it. Ahhh I'm my own worst enemy. That and those darn reusable grocery bags, I remember to bring them about 30% of the time and I have a TON of them. Ugh I kill me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I think from what I read it is a combo of products and coupons...

Edit: Yep! Here's the bzzkit.




Oh goodie! I wasn't paying attention when I accepted the campaign. I think I was in the car (not driving! Lol) and just skimmed through it. I'm too lazy for using coupons at grocery stores, I'll get them and put them somewhere intending to use even though I never do because I forget about them or don't have them when I think about it. Ahhh I'm my own worst enemy. That and those darn reusable grocery bags, I remember to bring them about 30% of the time and I have a TON of them. Ugh I kill me. LOL. I always used to forget my coupons! My mom moved in with me last year and she has taken over the grocery shopping, though, and she is great about using them...thank goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 28, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld where did you go to see the list of what's in your bzzkit? I feel like this has been asked and answered a million times lol but I can never remember! I'm curious over what's in the Cottonelle bzzkit because just the thought of getting a box of toilet paper makes me giggle.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 28, 2013)

I really wish there were Kroger stores in my area. It seems like they are doing SO many Kroger campaigns the last few months.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 28, 2013)

> LOL. I always used to forget my coupons! My mom moved in with me last year and she has taken over the grocery shopping, though, and she is great about using them...thank goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Moms are the best! I wish my mom lived with me sometimes lol. Instead I come home to an empty refrigerator and a husband who's never as hungry as I am lol. That's not how it's supposed to be but it's true.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL. I always used to forget my coupons! My mom moved in with me last year and she has taken over the grocery shopping, though, and she is great about using them...thank goodness!





Moms are the best! I wish my mom lived with me sometimes lol. Instead I come home to an empty refrigerator and a husband who's never as hungry as I am lol. That's not how it's supposed to be but it's true. ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is one of the benefits. It's kind of weird sometimes, though. "Oh, you live with your mom?" "Well, no, technically she lives with me..."

It's because she's unable to work now and was having a hard time. But it's nice to have a built in cook and dogsitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 29, 2013)

> @yousoldtheworld Â where did you go to see the list of what's in your bzzkit? I feel like this has been asked and answered a million times lol but I can never remember! I'm curious over what's in the Cottonelle bzzkit because just the thought of getting a box of toilet paper makes me giggle.


I already got mine and it's just the wet wipes and a bunch of coupons.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I already got mine and it's just the wet wipes and a bunch of coupons.

Thanks for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld where did you go to see the list of what's in your bzzkit? I feel like this has been asked and answered a million times lol but I can never remember! I'm curious over what's in the Cottonelle bzzkit because just the thought of getting a box of toilet paper makes me giggle.

On the campaign page, there's a tab that says "what's in my bzz kit" or something like that!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On the campaign page, there's a tab that says "what's in my bzz kit" or something like that!
hmm, does this only show up once the campaign goes active? I don't see it on the cottonelle page but the campaign doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On the campaign page, there's a tab that says "what's in my bzz kit" or something like that!
hmm, does this only show up once the campaign goes active? I don't see it on the cottonelle page but the campaign doesn't start until tomorrow.

No...the Kroger campaign hasn't started and it's right there...from the main Bzzagent page, I click "learn more"...





And then scroll down and it's there. 





Then in another current campaign, it's right underneath the activity list.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No...the Kroger campaign hasn't started and it's right there...from the main Bzzagent page, I click "learn more"...

And then scroll down and it's there. 

Then in another current campaign, it's right underneath the activity list.

That's so weird, my page definitely didn't have that option! Now that the campaign is active though the entire page has updated and there's a "what's in my bzzkit?" tab now. Maybe it depends on the campaign. Thank you for the step by step!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just qualified for a sensitive skin Schick razor that is supposed to arrive on the 17th! Excited, it's my first campaign!


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just qualified for a sensitive skin Schick razor that is supposed to arrive on the 17th! Excited, it's my first campaign!
Congrats!  I'm in too!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 3, 2014)

Got the razor, not why I took it, I hate women's razors.  My review will probably be a tirade about how ladies can handle sharp razors just fine.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

I got the razor campaign! Yay!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 3, 2014)

I got the razor campaign too! It's my first.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2014)

I got it too. I love my regular Hydro so I'm excited to try this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 3, 2014)

Haven't gotten an email about the razor -- probably because I was in the last women's razor campaign. I'm fine with that though -- the last one gave me *wicked* razor burn, and the only thing different about that shave was the razor...and so, I used it exactly once because of that! I will never again trust Schick for women's razors...my go-to razor is the MENS Schick Hydro. It came out first and is WAY better than any other razor I've ever used!!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 3, 2014)

> Haven't gotten an email about the razor -- probably because I was in the last women's razor campaign. I'm fine with that though -- the last one gave meÂ *wicked*Â razor burn, and the only thing different about that shave was the razor...and so,Â I used it exactly once because of that! I will never again trust Schick for women's razors...my go-to razor is the MENS Schick Hydro. It came out first and is WAY better than any other razor I've ever used!!


 I use the men's hydro as well, I demand gender equality for razors!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 3, 2014)

In for the Schick campaign! This is my 3rd one and my 2nd one for a razor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't had a bzzcampaign for quite some time. It seems like they slow down for a bit and then all of a sudden have a bunch of campaigns.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 5, 2014)

I just signed up a couple of days ago and completed every survey. I'm not really worried about getting a campaign or not. If I get one then cool if not ehh. Confession: I just really like filling out surveys. haha


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just qualified for a sensitive skin Schick razor that is supposed to arrive on the 17th! Excited, it's my first campaign!




Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In for the Schick campaign! This is my 3rd one and my 2nd one for a razor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it too. I love my regular Hydro so I'm excited to try this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the razor campaign too! It's my first.

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the razor campaign! Yay!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the razor, not why I took it, I hate women's razors.  My review will probably be a tirade about how ladies can handle sharp razors just fine.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just qualified for a sensitive skin Schick razor that is supposed to arrive on the 17th! Excited, it's my first campaign!
Congrats!  I'm in too!

Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't had a bzzcampaign for quite some time. It seems like they slow down for a bit and then all of a sudden have a bunch of campaigns.
I haven't had one since May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't had one since May.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't remember when my last campaign was but it was the Happy Money book one.  I have not had any campaigns in so long my score went from a 7.8 to a 7.0!


----------



## Kelli (Jan 6, 2014)

I had a few beauty related surveys today, maybe I can get a makeup campaign! Though i'm not holding my breath since I haven't gotten one since May and my bzzscore is down from 7.8 to 6.3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 7, 2014)

I got into the razor campaign also. Hopefully this razor is good I'm sick of painful razor burn, I've tried every product out there for sensitive skin and nothing seems to work


----------



## Ameliyeah (Jan 7, 2014)

You guys are so lucky! My first bzzagent campaign was for toilet paper! Lol oh well free is free ! I got invited to the schick one but I didn't see the email in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully I am invited to a beauty product one soon.


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 7, 2014)

I also got the beauty product surveys and I'm hoping I get an invite. My crest testing is almost done.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 9, 2014)

I got into the schick sensitive care after just finishing the foreo luna mini.  I actually keep wishing for the cotonelle one since I have young kids who are potty trained but won't wipe their own butts, haha!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Its a  New year miracle!!! I got into the Fiber One campaign, my first since May.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its a  New year miracle!!! I got into the Fiber One campaign, my first since May.










Congrats! Maybe this means my dry spell will be over soon as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its a  New year miracle!!! I got into the Fiber One campaign, my first since May.










Congrats! Maybe this means my dry spell will be over soon as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, hope you get something soon.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay fiber one campaign for me too!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2014)

i'm going to do the fiber one campaign too! i love their oats and chocolate bars!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm going to do the fiber one campaign too! i love their oats and chocolate bars!

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay fiber one campaign for me too!!!
Congrats ladies!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2014)

Go check your surveys!  I had a BUNCH of new ones!


----------



## JaxCarey (Jan 10, 2014)

Schick Hydro Silk one right here, whoop whoop.

Really excited, this is my first one since that covergirl whipped foundation I got in October (which I'm actually still currently using and love).

I also got the Venus one from influenster so I'm going to be swimming in razors this month.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Schick Hydro Silk one right here, whoop whoop. Really excited, this is my first one since that covergirl whipped foundation I got in October (which I'm actually still currently using and love). I also got the Venus one from influenster so I'm going to be swimming in razors this month.


 Swimming in razors? That sounds dangerous. Ok that was corny but I couldn't help it lol


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay! Got mine today, along with 4x $4.00 off coupons and a coupon for a free shaving cream!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2014)

Got mine too!!


----------



## JMezz (Jan 15, 2014)

Got mine today too. Totally wasn't expecting the coupon for the free shave creme!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm doing the FiberOne campaign!  I've been a Bzzagent for years now, but I hadn't kept up with it in the past year or so.  I filled out a bunch of surveys and got my score back up, and I'm glad I'm getting back into it with this campaign!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh I qualified for the Schick Hydro campaign and then just forgot about the site while I waited for the box to arrive and my score went from a 9.5 to an 8.9! LOL Luckily once I completed all the surveys I had backed up it went back up to normal.

Haven't had a super exciting campaign since I did the Draftmark one. Hoping for some awesome ones in 2014!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

For some reason I've been on a campaign roll lately. I'm in the Schick Hydro Campaign, Fiber One &amp; Kroger Simple Truth. I just got invited to Glade Plugins/Wax melts campaign. I'm most excited about the Fiber One campaign.


----------



## korsis (Jan 16, 2014)

So I did the mistake to not accept 4 campaigns (a cereal box but you had to download a song, a donation campaign, AGAIN awful redbox and claritin) cause I did not like them and now I'm not getting any invites anymore. So just a little tip: accept all invitations! I thought it will be honest if I don't accept campaigns I don't like but obviously I'm now out off the game...


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

> So I did the mistake to not accept 4 campaigns (a cereal box but you had to download a song, a donation campaign, AGAIN awful redbox and claritin) cause I did not like them and now I'm not getting any invites anymore. So just a little tip: accept all invitations! I thought it will be honest if I don't accept campaigns I don't like but obviously I'm now out off the game...


 I didn't accept any of those campaigns either. I kinda think its luck of the draw. I always try to write good reviews and post a lot about the campaigns I get on twitter &amp; Facebook.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

I was hoping for some beauty-related campaigns, but instead I got invited to Fiber One and Taco Bell Sauce campaigns ahhahaahaahhahaah. Whatever, free stuff is free stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2014)

Taco Bell campaign!  I'll take what I can get, lol! (BzzKit includes 2 bottles of sauce and some coupons, hoping for mild and verde!)

Oh, BzzAgent.  I'm grateful for the campaign, but please please start sending me beauty stuff! Anything!  Give me hope that I'm not just going to get "mom stuff" forever!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Taco Bell campaign!  I'll take what I can get, lol! (BzzKit includes 2 bottles of sauce and some coupons, hoping for mild and verde!)

Oh, BzzAgent.  I'm grateful for the campaign, but please please start sending me beauty stuff! Anything!  Give me hope that I'm not just going to get "mom stuff" forever!
I just got in the Taco Bell one too! I hate spicy stuff but my fiance is all about it! And no worries, I'm not even a mom and I'm under 30 and all I get is campaigns for Dr. Scholls, booze and Claritin. Oh and a weed killer system last year. I've had a bunch of campaigns and they've been nice, but nothing too exciting like the lucky ones who got the TIGI Bed Head campaign. *swoon


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got in the Taco Bell one too! I hate spicy stuff but my fiance is all about it! And no worries, I'm not even a mom and I'm under 30 and all I get is campaigns for Dr. Scholls, booze and Claritin. Oh and a weed killer system last year. I've had a bunch of campaigns and they've been nice, but nothing too exciting like the lucky ones who got the TIGI Bed Head campaign. *swoon
THERE ARE BOOZE CAMPAIGNS?!?! Oh my god I want one.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THERE ARE BOOZE CAMPAIGNS?!?! Oh my god I want one.
hahaha yep! I got a Draftmark system last year which was a "beer on tap" kind of system. They sent the tap and you just had to go and sped $10 bucks on the refill at any local liquor store. The tap was $50, so it was an awesome deal. I also got a E&amp;J XO Brandy campaign where they sent a TON of coupons for $ off the Brandy (with one coupon a small bottle was only $1 or $2) a tote bag, magnet and playing cards with the brand name on it, etc. I've had a few booze campaigns and they're always fun!


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahaha yep! I got a Draftmark system last year which was a "beer on tap" kind of system. They sent the tap and you just had to go and sped $10 bucks on the refill at any local liquor store. The tap was $50, so it was an awesome deal. I also got a E&amp;J XO Brandy campaign where they sent a TON of coupons for $ off the Brandy (with one coupon a small bottle was only $1 or $2) a tote bag, magnet and playing cards with the brand name on it, etc. I've had a few booze campaigns and they're always fun!
Oh man, those sound awesome. I'll definitely keep my eye out for those. I might get even more excited for a booze campaign rather than a beauty one, haha. Is there a forum called liquortalk? Maybe I belong there.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, those sound awesome. I'll definitely keep my eye out for those. I might get even more excited for a booze campaign rather than a beauty one, haha. Is there a forum called liquortalk? Maybe I belong there. 
Remember to overexaggerate your answers on any future liquor survey/quizzes they give out. I just always put 2-3 times a week or something like that when they ask how often I drink each item. Granted I drink mostly wine, but it's always nice to have a booze campaign and throw a party with the stuff you get! LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha AND just got the Glade Campaign! Finally my dry spell is over! [@]MissJexie[/@] I don't even mind that its another "mom" campaign! Someday I'll get some beauty stuff... Maybe. But I'm ok with my house smelling pretty!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha AND just got the Glade Campaign! Finally my dry spell is over! @MissJexie I don't even mind that its another "mom" campaign! Someday I'll get some beauty stuff... Maybe. But I'm ok with my house smelling pretty!
Is it horrible that I'm jealous and want in on the Glade campaign, but I already get Glade stuff for free all the time with my couponing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sits on pile of glade candles and room sprays while crying about not getting glade campaign* lol


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 16, 2014)

I signed up earlier this week and got invited to the Fiber One campaign... not bad! Question- How can I get my score up from 3.3? I did every single survey and linked my social networking accounts! Is my low score because I'm still new?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha AND just got the Glade Campaign! Finally my dry spell is over! @MissJexie I don't even mind that its another "mom" campaign! Someday I'll get some beauty stuff... Maybe. But I'm ok with my house smelling pretty!
Is it horrible that I'm jealous and want in on the Glade campaign, but I already get Glade stuff for free all the time with my couponing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sits on pile of glade candles and room sprays while crying about not getting glade campaign* lol


Oh no!  Well I hope you get in on that one.  If it helps, I'm totally jealous of your pretty-smelling stash!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 16, 2014)

I really want the Glade wax campaign even though I know that Better Home &amp; Gardens and Scentsationals are much stronger and better smelling (also cheaper).. I have become obsessed lately with wax melts and these would fit nicely in my collection! Plus I'm pretty qualified to give a good review!!

Come on, Bzz!! All I ever get are Kroger campaigns, but those are nice too...


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm currently in the Kroger Simple Truth campaign and the Claritin one which is about to end. Boo. I so wanted the Glade wax melts but so far no luck. 

And BOOZE CAMPAIGNS?! Sign me up!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 16, 2014)

SQUUEEEEEEE I got my first campaign. I was invited to the Glade one. Oh Lawd I am obsessed with smelly good things especially free things. Oh muh goodness I am excited.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a limit on how many campaigns you can be in at one time? I'm in 3 right now. 2 haven't started yet. and 1 is ending in a couple days. Just wondering if I should keep an eye out for a Glade invite or not.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a limit on how many campaigns you can be in at one time? I'm in 3 right now. 2 haven't started yet. and 1 is ending in a couple days. Just wondering if I should keep an eye out for a Glade invite or not.
At one point I was in 8 campaigns at once. Admittedly it was mostly food and the campaigns were like 2 months long but that was awesome! I wish Bzzagent loved me like that again... haha


----------



## LillyT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up earlier this week and got invited to the Fiber One campaign... not bad! Question- How can I get my score up from 3.3? I did every single survey and linked my social networking accounts! Is my low score because I'm still new?
Bzz Scores are based on how active you are as an agent, so to get your score up you have to stay current on your surveys and complete activities in the campaigns you get into. My score hasn't budged in a loooooong time and I always complete plenty of activities. You have to work at it.


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 16, 2014)

I got the highest available feedback for one of my reviews on my recent campaign and my score shot up a lot. Other than that, it takes a long time to boost your score. On other activities my score just kind of inches along unless the activity I submit is fantastic.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At one point I was in 8 campaigns at once. Admittedly it was mostly food and the campaigns were like 2 months long but that was awesome! I wish Bzzagent loved me like that again... haha
Oh wow. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## LillyT (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the highest available feedback for one of my reviews on my recent campaign and my score shot up a lot. Other than that, it takes a long time to boost your score. On other activities my score just kind of inches along unless the activity I submit is fantastic.
The last time my score went up was about a year ago after I got 3 "exceptionals" in a relatively short period of time. And it didn't go up by much. Maybe 0.2 points. I've had at least 2 exceptionals since (Man, those are hard to come by!)

My score is in the 9s though, so maybe it's harder to move up.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got into the Taco Bell campaign, woo woo! Right now I'm in

- Kroger Simple Truth

- Fiber One Meal Bars

- Taco Bell Sauces

now the Glade campaign, please?? I will Bzz so good!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last time my score went up was about a year ago after I got 3 "exceptionals" in a relatively short period of time. And it didn't go up by much. Maybe 0.2 points. I've had at least 2 exceptionals since (Man, those are hard to come by!)

My score is in the 9s though, so maybe it's harder to move up.





I think it is definitely harder to move up once you get past 9. I was at 9.3 forever, even when getting many "exceptionals" and completing all campaign activities. I'm now at an 8.8 and stuck there because I haven't had any campaigns since the Green Mountain coffee one in September.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got into the Taco Bell campaign as well.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it is definitely harder to move up once you get past 9. I was at 9.3 forever, even when getting many "exceptionals" and completing all campaign activities. I'm now at an 8.8 and stuck there because I haven't had any campaigns since the Green Mountain coffee one in September.
I've been at a 9.5 for almost a year lol, so I feel like it's impossible to move higher than that, but maybe not!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay! Just got my first ever BuzzKit, the Schick razor! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've had a BzzAgent acount since March 2013, but I haven't looked at it in a looong time. I'm at 3.5 right now.
No campaigns show up for me. How do I get in one?


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay for hot sauce! I'm in the Taco Bell campaign! Cereal and hot sauce for me! Glad the drought is over!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yay! I just got my razor in the mail. And I'm glad to have the coupon for the shaving cream since I just ran out last week and have been using my conditioner. Lol. I also just got the glade campaign! I'm hoping for the hot sauce one too!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I just got my razor in the mail. And I'm glad to have the coupon for the shaving cream since *I just ran out last week and have been using my conditioner*. Lol. I also just got the glade campaign! I'm hoping for the hot sauce one too!

Ha, I do this whenever I'm out of shaving cream or have a lotion/conditioner/moisturizer/hair oil/??? sample that I feel bad tossing straight in the garbage, but don't envision myself ever using for its intended purpose.


----------



## tameloy (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm in the razor campaign (and I'm so excited that they included the coupon for a free shaving gel!). I would looove to get into the Glade or the Taco Bell campaigns as well!


----------



## korsis (Jan 16, 2014)

> I didn't accept any of those campaigns either. I kinda think its luck of the draw. I always try to write good reviews and post a lot about the campaigns I get on twitter &amp; Facebook.


Me too! I always do everything you can possibly do and also blog about it. That can not be it. Good to know that you did not accept campaigns either but still are getting invites. I really signed up here for beauty items! After all I'm a beauty blogger lol!! But all I was getting was food. Since I'm a bzz agent I missed out on the LancÃ´me serum, curel, covergirl and now the razor. I really wonder why I'm not getting beauty campaigns?!? I'm made for them! I'm not a food blogger! Lmao! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't remember when my last campaign was but it was the Happy Money book one.  I have not had any campaigns in so long my score went from a 7.8 to a 7.0!

Pretty much in the same boat for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 17, 2014)

I got an invite to the Glade campaign last night. So now I have Taco Bell, Fiber Oneâ€¦ and Glade.

There's a fart joke in there somewhere, hahaha.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Glade campaign last night. So now I have Taco Bell, Fiber Oneâ€¦ and Glade.

There's a fart joke in there somewhere, hahaha.
hahaha that's perfect!


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Glade campaign last night. So now I have Taco Bell, Fiber Oneâ€¦ and Glade.

There's a fart joke in there somewhere, hahaha.
I just laughed so loud it scared the cat.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Glade campaign last night. So now I have Taco Bell, Fiber Oneâ€¦ and Glade.

There's a fart joke in there somewhere, hahaha.



laughing so hard I can't breathe!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Glade campaign last night. So now I have Taco Bell, Fiber Oneâ€¦ and Glade.

There's a fart joke in there somewhere, hahaha.

That is awesome!!!  





OK I can't find the BzzKit Contents for the Glade one!  I found it for the Taco Bell one, but not Glade.  Am I missing something?


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is awesome!!!  





OK I can't find the BzzKit Contents for the Glade one!  I found it for the Taco Bell one, but not Glade.  Am I missing something?
Errr, I lost the email but I *think* it said coupons for a free wax melt warmer and an 8 pack of melts? Something like that.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

> That is awesome!!! Â :-- OK I can't find the BzzKit Contents for the Glade one! Â I found it for the Taco Bell one, but not Glade. Â Am I missing something?


 I still have the email! I'll post a screenshot for you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is awesome!!!  





OK I can't find the BzzKit Contents for the Glade one!  I found it for the Taco Bell one, but not Glade.  Am I missing something?
I still have the email! I'll post a screenshot for you.




Thank you so much!  I could not find it for the life of me, lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 18, 2014)

Still NO campaigns for me yet - since probably May and the Schick. And now I did some surveys yesterday and my score WENT DOWN! I was at 8.3 and now at 7.2. Seriously?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still NO campaigns for me yet - since probably May and the Schick. And now I did some surveys yesterday and my score WENT DOWN! I was at 8.3 and now at 7.2. Seriously?
I actually e-mailed them once because my score went down for no reason and there were no surveys for me to complete. They responded and were like "it looks like you have surveys you still need to complete, let us know if you're still having problems." And when I went back, it STILL said no surveys. But then I clicked on "Surveys" at the top of the page, rather than relying on the little sidebar box that tells you whether or not you have any, and there were randomly surveys there!

Your score should not have gone down that much, especially since all you did was complete your surveys (it should have gone up) I would definitely contact them and ask if they can help you figure out why your score went down so much.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still NO campaigns for me yet - since probably May and the Schick. And now I did some surveys yesterday and my score WENT DOWN! I was at 8.3 and now at 7.2. Seriously?
Me too!  My score plummeted from 7.0 to 6.3!  I assumed I had surveys and nope, no such luck!  (I always click the survey tab at the top).  I did get invites for a few campaigns since my last one, last year but they were to pay to get something (speaker and face scrubber thingie).  C'est la vie, I guess.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2014)

My score just went down too, from an 8.1 to a 7.0.  I'd imagine because I just accepted 2 campaigns.  Kinda weird though, it's like i have to "earn my way back" to where I was before I got the campaigns!  Not cool!    I would definitely email if you have no new campaigns and your score dropped randomly.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, mine is down to 7.4 and I haven't had a survey since summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like tacos...and glade...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KryssiCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a limit on how many campaigns you can be in at one time? I'm in 3 right now. 2 haven't started yet. and 1 is ending in a couple days. Just wondering if I should keep an eye out for a Glade invite or not.
I was once in 7 at a time, so you should be okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I got in a Kroger Private Selection campaign today, which involves downloading a coupon for a free bag of cookies. Sure, I will eat your free cookies!


----------



## JaneSays (Jan 21, 2014)

I got into the Keebler Cookie campaign.  My first food campaign.  I could eat some keebler cookies.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I redeemed my coupon for the cookies from Bzzagent, but haven't broken into them yet. They look promising! I also redeemed my coupon for a free shaving cream from the Bzzagent razor campaign and got a refund from the grocery store for some Rohto eye drops that had been recalled...it was a very profitable grocery run!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I redeemed my coupon for the cookies from Bzzagent, but haven't broken into them yet. They look promising! I also redeemed my coupon for a free shaving cream from the Bzzagent razor campaign and got a refund from the grocery store for some Rohto eye drops that had been recalled...it was a very profitable grocery run!




Those look tasty!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2014)

i just got into the neutrogena long wear foundation campaign...woo hoo for another makeup (foundation) campaign!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got into the neutrogena long wear foundation campaign...woo hoo for another makeup (foundation) campaign!
Congrats! I haven't been invited to a makeup campaign with BzzAgent yet. Fingers crossed for the next one!


----------



## korsis (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got into the neutrogena long wear foundation campaign...woo hoo for another makeup (foundation) campaign!
Me too! This is my first beauty campaign ever! I am so excited! This is for what I signed up for! YES!!!


----------



## jayeme (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! This is my first beauty campaign ever! I am so excited! This is for what I signed up for! YES!!!




Same!! I hope I picked the right shade, though, I wasn't really sure based on the pictures they had....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2014)

I got an invite to the Neutrogena campaign!!! I'M SO EXCITED I CAN'T BREATHE.  Lol it's been a few years since my last makeup campaign, not sure if I should be annoyed that they're now hawking makeup to me that "covers fine lines".  

I picked "Soft Beige" - It seemed to be the lightest pink-toned shade.  I may be rocking this stuff more in the summer months, though.  Or maybe some good blending will help it work!  But still!  Yaaaaaay makeup campaign!

(no offense to the taco sauce or glade.  I still love you guys)


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so jealous! I have dry, aging skin. I am not ashamed to admit I need it. lol


----------



## LillyT (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same!! I hope I picked the right shade, though, I wasn't really sure based on the pictures they had....
I was a little concerned about picking the right shade too, but after swinging by Target to look at a display today, I THINK I made the right choice.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

The glade is my first campaign ever so I'm wondering how long should it take to get the stuff/ coupons in the mail?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

> The glade is my first campaign ever so I'm wondering how long should it take to get the stuff/ coupons in the mail?


 Mine shipped yesterday according to the website. This will be my 5th campaign and I usually get my stuff within a week of it shipping.


----------



## LillyT (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The glade is my first campaign ever so I'm wondering how long should it take to get the stuff/ coupons in the mail?
You can see if and when your kit has been shipped in your account. After that it can take anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so jealous! I have dry, aging skin. I am not ashamed to admit I need it. lol
lol...me too! I am the perfect demographic for this makeup! Come on BzzAgent...give me some love!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine shipped yesterday according to the website. This will be my 5th campaign and I usually get my stuff within a week of it shipping.


Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can see if and when your kit has been shipped in your account. After that it can take anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks.
Oh thanks! I didn't know you could check online. It shipped yesterday. Now I know to be on the lookout. Well I already was, but still. I know my mailman knows that I peek out of the window until he puts the stuff in and then I run out to get it right after he leaves.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Oh thanks! I didn't know you could check online. It shipped yesterday. Now I know to be on the lookout. Well I already was, but still. I know my mailman knows that I peek out of the window until he puts the stuff in and then I run out to get it right after he leaves.


 Lmao! I do the same thing! My mailman has actually started ringing the doorbell now to let me know when there's an actual package instead of just regular mail. Hahaha.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my Fiber One cereal boxes today. I tried the Maple Brown Sugar one... not my favorite but it's okay.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got into the neutrogena long wear foundation campaign...woo hoo for another makeup (foundation) campaign!
Congrats! I really wanted that one.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same!! I hope I picked the right shade, though, I wasn't really sure based on the pictures they had....
I was a little concerned about picking the right shade too, but after swinging by Target to look at a display today, I THINK I made the right choice.


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an invite to the Neutrogena campaign!!! I'M SO EXCITED I CAN'T BREATHE.  Lol it's been a few years since my last makeup campaign, not sure if I should be annoyed that they're now hawking makeup to me that "covers fine lines".

I picked "Soft Beige" - It seemed to be the lightest pink-toned shade.  I may be rocking this stuff more in the summer months, though.  Or maybe some good blending will help it work!  But still!  Yaaaaaay makeup campaign!

(no offense to the taco sauce or glade.  I still love you guys)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! This is my first beauty campaign ever! I am so excited! This is for what I signed up for! YES!!!




Same!! I hope I picked the right shade, though, I wasn't really sure based on the pictures they had....


Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just got into the neutrogena long wear foundation campaign...woo hoo for another makeup (foundation) campaign!
Me too! This is my first beauty campaign ever! I am so excited! This is for what I signed up for! YES!!!





Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Fiber One cereal boxes today. I tried the Maple Brown Sugar one... not my favorite but it's okay.
That was fast, im still waiting on my boxes.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was fast, im still waiting on my boxes.
I hope they arrive soon! Wish I got the foundation campaign though. I've tried Fiber One before this and... it's not very fun if you know what I mean.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2014)

Got my Taco Bell hot sauces today! Going to try them tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Got my Taco Bell hot sauces today! Going to try them tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yummy! I'm sad that I didn't get that campaign! My bf would have died and gone to heaven. He puts hot sauce on EVERYTHING. It's funny too because he can't understand the concept of me getting free stuff from bzzagent. Every time he asks how much it was or how much the shipping was. Or how much the subscription was. He's convinced I'm paying for something somewhere. Lmao.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yummy! I'm sad that I didn't get that campaign! My bf would have died and gone to heaven. He puts hot sauce on EVERYTHING. It's funny too because he can't understand the concept of me getting free stuff from bzzagent. Every time he asks how much it was or how much the shipping was. Or how much the subscription was. He's convinced I'm paying for something somewhere. Lmao.
hahah My fiance was the same way when we first moved in together. I'm a couponer and also do all the testing/reviewing sites etc so he's totally used to a bunch of stuff coming in the mail for free all the time, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

Got my glade bzzkit! Holy crap there's a lot of coupons in there... It's a whole book of $2 off.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my glade bzzkit! Holy crap there's a lot of coupons in there... It's a whole book of $2 off.
jealous!! I love coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

> jealous!! I love coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm pretty sure they're meant to give out when you're buzzing about the product... But honestly, I'll probably use most of them for myself. Lol.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just got in the "Kroger Timesaver" campaign. I'm not entirely sure what it's about, but here's what it says:

  Quote: WHAT'S IN MY BZZKIT? Upon first glance, this BzzKit might _seem_ like a lot of high-value coupons redeemable at The Kroger Co. Family of Stores. But theyâ€™re much more powerful than that â€” when used correctly, theyâ€™ll save you time and trips to the store. Did your last coupon do that?

In exchange for joining this campaign (and agreeing to spread the word about one-stop shopping), youâ€™re getting:

A $6.00 coupon for any brand of *laundry detergent*

A $5.00 coupon for any brand of *bath tissue*

A $2.00 coupon for any brand of *facial tissue*

A $5.00 coupon for any brand of *paper towel*

A $4.00 coupon for any brand of *household cleaning product*

$2-off pass-along coupons to share with family and friends who also shop at The Kroger Co. Family of Stores


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got in the "Kroger Timesaver" campaign. I'm not entirely sure what it's about, but here's what it says:

 
wow! I wish I had a Kroger near me. That looks pretty great.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow! I wish I had a Kroger near me. That looks pretty great.
I actually use King Sooper's (which everyone around here calls King Stoopid's), which is part of the Kroger chain. You might check to see if they have one of their other stores near you. According to Wikipedia, these are their brands:

Quote: 
*Baker's Supermarkets* (Omaha, Nebraska)
*City Market* (Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, New Mexico)
*Dillons Food Stores* (Kansas, Missouri)
*Fry's Food &amp; Drug* (Arizona)
*Gerbes Super Markets* (central Missouri)
*Harris Teeter* (North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia, Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, Maryland, Delaware, and the District of Columbia)
*Jay C* (southern Indiana)
*King Soopers* (Colorado, Wyoming)
*Kroger* (Ohio, West Virginia, Virginia, Kentucky, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, Tennessee, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi, Texas, Missouri, Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana)
*Owen's* (northeastern Indiana)
*Pay Less Super Markets* (central Indiana)
*QFC* (Oregon, Washington)
*Ralphs* (Southern California)
*Scott's* (Fort Wayne, Indiana)
*Smith's* (Arizona, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Wyoming)


----------



## Kelli (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually use King Sooper's (which everyone around here calls King Stoopid's), which is part of the Kroger chain. You might check to see if they have one of their other stores near you. According to Wikipedia, these are their brands:
Thank you for finding all that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think the closest out of any of those is well over 50 miles from me. There are so many good Kroger related Bzz Campaigns, I wish there was one closer.  Just one more reason why rural Michigan kind of sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know *where *the kits ship from? I'm waiting on my fiber one kit and the website says they mailed it on 01/20/13 via USPS, its been a week and I haven't received it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 27, 2014)

I got my glade coupons today and good lawd that is a book of coupons. I will spread them around, but dang


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm irrationally jealous of the Glad campaign.  You would think we smelled bad by how much scented crap I burn.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know *where *the kits ship from? I'm waiting on my fiber one kit and the website says they mailed it on 01/20/13 via USPS, its been a week and I haven't received it. 

I'm still waiting on the fiber one kit too. Maybe the polar vortex has slowed them down? Hope they arrive soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know *where *the kits ship from? I'm waiting on my fiber one kit and the website says they mailed it on 01/20/13 via USPS, its been a week and I haven't received it. 
I'm almost positive they're in Boston.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my Glade kit!  That book o'coupons is pretty standard for Glade campaigns (I think I've had 2 other Glade campaigns over the past few years), and it's fun to be throwing coupons around to my friends like Oprah.

"You get a coupon! And YOU get a coupon!  EVERYBODY GETS A COUPON!!!"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Glade kit!  That book o'coupons is pretty standard for Glade campaigns (I think I've had 2 other Glade campaigns over the past few years), and it's fun to be throwing coupons around to my friends like Oprah.

"You get a coupon! And YOU get a coupon!  EVERYBODY GETS A COUPON!!!"
Hahahaha I love this! I can't even think of that many people to give them to, so maybe I'll just hang out in the air freshener aisle at Target &amp; give them to people... 

I'm really excited to go 'free' shopping with these &amp; my shaving cream coupon from the razor campaign.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Got my Glade kit! Â That book o'coupons is pretty standard for Glade campaigns (I think I've had 2 other Glade campaigns over the past few years), and it's fun to be throwing coupons around to my friends like Oprah. "You get a coupon! And YOU get a coupon! Â EVERYBODY GETS A COUPON!!!"


 The coupons are great! I couldn't believe there were that many! Then again, I couldn't believe there were like... 15 50% off coupons with the Keurig one. 50% off an expensive coffee maker? Yes please!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Glade kit!  That book o'coupons is pretty standard for Glade campaigns (I think I've had 2 other Glade campaigns over the past few years), and it's fun to be throwing coupons around to my friends like Oprah.

"You get a coupon! And YOU get a coupon!  EVERYBODY GETS A COUPON!!!"
Hahahaha I love this! I can't even think of that many people to give them to, so maybe I'll just hang out in the air freshener aisle at Target &amp; give them to people... 

I'm really excited to go 'free' shopping with these &amp; my shaving cream coupon from the razor campaign. 






You should!  When people either hand out coupons in the aisle or leave them tucked onto the shelf next to the product, they're called "coupon angels".  

Enjoy your free shopping!  We're finally getting some winter weather, and expecting between 3-7 in of snow over the next 24 hours, so I'm gonna wait to shop til the White Death goes away!  (The kids are off on a snow day today based on the *prediction* of snow, which should tell you how often it falls around here!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> You should! Â When people either hand out coupons in the aisle or leave them tucked onto the shelf next to the product, they're called "coupon angels". Â  Enjoy your free shopping! Â We're finally getting some winter weather, and expecting between 3-7 in of snow over the next 24 hours, so I'm gonna wait to shop til the White Death goes away! Â (The kids are off on a snow day today based on the *prediction* of snow, which should tell you how often it falls around here!)


 Stay safe! Kids here were off yesterday and today due to severe wind chills... Getting down to -35 with the wind chill. Last night it was -20 and about -50 with the wind chill... Ugh... Winter can be done any time now. End rant.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2014)

> You should! Â When people either hand out coupons in the aisle or leave them tucked onto the shelf next to the product, they're called "coupon angels". Â  Enjoy your free shopping! Â We're finally getting some winter weather, and expecting between 3-7 in of snow over the next 24 hours, so I'm gonna wait to shop til the White Death goes away! Â (The kids are off on a snow day today based on the *prediction* of snow, which should tell you how often it falls around here!)





> Stay safe! Kids here were off yesterday and today due to severe wind chills... Getting down to -35 with the wind chill. Last night it was -20 and about -50 with the wind chill... Ugh... Winter can be done any time now. End rant.


 Oh yeah I'm definitely not going today! Just got done with work &amp; now I'm curled up in bed watching TV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Asking myself 'Why do I live here again?' for the zillionth time this winter.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeeeeah, I couldn't handle Wisconsin.  I admire your bravery, @caseybean025 and @allistra44 !  We moved from Cincinnati to NC a few years ago and I looooove it.  I don't even mind the 100+ degree summer weather, if it means I can have a warm October.

But now I'm worried that my Taco Bell sauces will be delayed, lol.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeeeeah, I couldn't handle Wisconsin.  I admire your bravery, @caseybean025 and @allistra44 !  We moved from Cincinnati to NC a few years ago and I looooove it.  I don't even mind the 100+ degree summer weather, if it means I can have a warm October.

But now I'm worried that my Taco Bell sauces will be delayed, lol.

When you said earlier that your kids were out of school because of the *threat* of snow, I knew you must live in NC!  Haha I do as well and we're about to get out of school early as well.  Sorry for the off-topic bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeeeeah, I couldn't handle Wisconsin.  I admire your bravery, @caseybean025 and @allistra44 !  We moved from Cincinnati to NC a few years ago and I looooove it.  I don't even mind the 100+ degree summer weather, if it means I can have a warm October.

But now I'm worried that my Taco Bell sauces will be delayed, lol.

When you said earlier that your kids were out of school because of the *threat* of snow, I knew you must live in NC!  Haha I do as well and we're about to get out of school early as well.  Sorry for the off-topic bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





  What up NC!!!!  Haha the snow is now supposed to start at 4 pm instead of noon, so yeah... day off wasted.  We're getting 1-2 inches throughout the evening, and an additional 3-5 overnight.  Which means totally no school on Wed, possibly Thurs... this week is officially shot.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah yes back on topic, lol.  Any new BzzCampaigns out?  FYI there are some new surveys up, go take 'em!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm glad to see that campaigns are starting to pick up again! I'm only in the Cottonelle one right now lol but hopefully I'll get another one (preferably slightly more exciting) soon.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When you said earlier that your kids were out of school because of the *threat* of snow, I knew you must live in NC!  Haha I do as well and we're about to get out of school early as well.  Sorry for the off-topic bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol down here in Texas too! We had Friday off because the roads were frozen and the entire city basically shut down today. There was sleet and some baby snowflakes for about an hour earlier but now it looks like the clouds are starting to thin out. I'm actually kind of hoping they magically come back and start up again because that would mean I won't have to go in to work in 2 hours.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Glade kit!  That book o'coupons is pretty standard for Glade campaigns (I think I've had 2 other Glade campaigns over the past few years), and it's fun to be throwing coupons around to my friends like Oprah.

"You get a coupon! And YOU get a coupon!  EVERYBODY GETS A COUPON!!!"

I'm imagining you in the household cleanser aisle of the grocery store with a fat stack of coupons between your palms MAKIN' IT RAINN and tucking coupons into the waistbands of passing shoppers...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I'm imagining you in the household cleanser aisle of the grocery store with a fat stack of coupons between your palms MAKIN' IT RAINN and tucking coupons into the waistbands of passing shoppers... 





Ohhh yeah they'll be fightin' over my coupons!  



I am happy to report that my Taco Bell kit came safely today, I also got the Mild and Fire sauces.  The fire one may go in with my hubby to his work, I can imagine he and his co-workers making up contests of manliness with it, lol.

And no snow yet!  Now they're saying it'll hit around 6 pm.  The sky is getting darker/heavier every minute, so at least I now believe that there will be snow.  Seriously, though, complete waste of a snow day for my kids, especially because they don't "build them in" to the school year like they do up north, so they'll have to make this day up later.  I'm just waiting for the call that tomorrow is cancelled, too.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 28, 2014)

I went to 3 stores looking to redeem my Glade coupons and not one store had them, not even Walmart! I am trying one more Walmart 45minutes away from me. Curse living in a small town!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Taco Bell hot sauces today! Going to try them tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

While I am happy I got into the Fiber One cereal campaign, I am still hoping to get into a beauty campaign.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2014)

Woo hoo bzz agent remembered I exist! Just got the Neutrogena Triple repair shampoo conditioner campaign!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't been invited to be apart of a bzz campaign in over a year! What the heck bzz agent?


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 29, 2014)

I just got my Fiber One kit today and I'm surprised I got two full size boxes and a bunch of coupons!!!! Haven't tasted either flavor yet but I'm planning on eating one for breakfast tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't been invited to be apart of a bzz campaign in over a year! What the heck bzz agent?
make sure you're logging in at least once a week and checking for surveys. Sometimes, it will say that everything is completed in the sidebar, but when I click "Surveys" at the top of the page, there are occasionally some there. I have no idea why it does that, but ever since I started doing that and checking weekly I've been getting a few more invites!


----------



## saku (Jan 29, 2014)

i'm in the schick study. i redeemed the shaving gel and even got the free 20% more can! WIN! i tried the razor and the shaving gel last night and i was very pleased!! especially with the shaving gel. i've always used barbasol because i didn't think it mattered. and i like the lather. birchbox occasionally sends me shaving creams but hated those. the schick shaving gel (purple can) is awesome. it forms a rich lather and makes shaving so easy. the razor is good too, and i think it's much better than the gilette venus with olay thingy.. I LOVED MY ITEMS!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay! Got into the neutrogena hair campaign! I didn't even know neutrogena made shampoo. Lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Got into the neutrogena hair campaign! I didn't even know neutrogena made shampoo. Lol.
Congrats!! I was hoping to get an invite for that one but it's not looking good! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what's in the bzzkit!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!! I was hoping to get an invite for that one but it's not looking good! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what's in the bzzkit!
Here is what is in the Bzz Kit

WHAT'S IN MY BZZKIT? For proof that good things really _do_ come in threes, look no further than your NeutrogenaÂ®BzzKit. This extra-generous hair-repairing package includes:

A FREE full-size (8.5 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Shampoo

A FREE full-size (8.5 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Conditioner

A FREE full-size (5.1 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Leave-In Treatment

Pass-along coupons to share with other ladies


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Got into the neutrogena hair campaign! I didn't even know neutrogena made shampoo. Lol.

Congratulations! I would have loved that one. I use up tons of shampoo and conditioner, since I currently have thick hair down to my hips. I don't know anything about their shampoo, but I love their body wash (the Rain Bath) and face wash and hand lotion.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Congratulations! I would have loved that one. I use up tons of shampoo and conditioner, since I currently have thick hair down to my hips. I don't know anything about their shampoo, but I love their body wash (the Rain Bath) and face wash and hand lotion.


 Good to know! The only thing I've used from that brand are the face cleanser wipes. I was always curious about the other items, but just never got around to trying them out!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay! I got into the Neutrogena campaign, too. Here's the pic of what we're supposed to get. 





I just got some Fekkai shampoo/conditioner in my January Birchbox, so if I play my cards right I won't need to buy any personal care products for a while. BB and BzzAgent have me covered for shampoo/conditioner, BeautyBox5 for deodorant, and Bzz for razors and shaving cream.  Works great for me, I like trying new things and can spend that money on something more exciting!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've used Neutrogena's shampoo and conditioner in its various incarnations on and off since the late 80s/early 90s, and the old school anti-residue formula is still a great staple, I'm just sad they discontinued the matching conditioner or I'd still be using it daily.





The newer Clean formulations in the taller bottles don't impress me as much (I'm not a fan of the fake apple Pantene-like fragrance), but they're fine in a pinch:


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't been invited to be apart of a bzz campaign in over a year! What the heck bzz agent?
Hope you get something soon! I had nothing since May until I got in to the cereal campaign.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Got into the neutrogena hair campaign! I didn't even know neutrogena made shampoo. Lol.
Congrats, still hoping I magically get into this one.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats!! I was hoping to get an invite for that one but it's not looking good! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what's in the bzzkit!
Here is what is in the Bzz Kit

WHAT'S IN MY BZZKIT? For proof that good things really _do_ come in threes, look no further than your NeutrogenaÂ®BzzKit. This extra-generous hair-repairing package includes:

A FREE full-size (8.5 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Shampoo

A FREE full-size (8.5 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Conditioner

A FREE full-size (5.1 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Triple Repair Fortifying Leave-In Treatment

Pass-along coupons to share with other ladies

Congrats, looks like its a great campaign.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

YAY I just got in for Neutrogena! Don't give up ladies, they're still sending invites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm in three campaigns now and before this I never had more than one every few months or so. And they're all good! Schick, Glade, &amp; Neutrogena!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 31, 2014)

> YAY I just got in for Neutrogena! Don't give up ladies, they're still sending invites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in three campaigns now and before this I never had more than one every few months or so. And they're all good! Schick, Glade, &amp; Neutrogena!


 Same here! I'm in all 3. It's a miracle! Lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! I'm in all 3. It's a miracle! Lol.
Was hoping for glade or neutrogena, but super happy I got Schick and Taco Bell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Was hoping for glade or neutrogena, but super happy I got Schick and Taco Bell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was sooo hoping for Taco Bell!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

I just start and got invited to my first campaign today and have no idea what to do? HELP!! I got invited to do the Kroger inspired campaign. It starts on feb? 10th. I really hope I do it right. Not quite sure what I will be doing yet????


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just start and got invited to my first campaign today and have no idea what to do? HELP!! I got invited to do the Kroger inspired campaign. It starts on feb? 10th. I really hope I do it right. Not quite sure what I will be doing yet????
You don't have to do anything other than accept the invite until February 10th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> During that time they'll get your package packed up and shipped out to you. You should receive it before the campaign starts. When it does start, you just log in and there will be a link to click so that you can start doing activities. Which will all be laid out for you on the site when the campaign starts. It's super easy to follow. If the campaign opens on the 10th and you're still confused, shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> You don't have to do anything other than accept the invite until February 10th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> During that time they'll get your package packed up and shipped out to you. You should receive it before the campaign starts. When it does start, you just log in and there will be a link to click so that you can start doing activities. Which will all be laid out for you on the site when the campaign starts. It's super easy to follow. If the campaign opens on the 10th and you're still confused, shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help!





> You don't have to do anything other than accept the invite until February 10th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> During that time they'll get your package packed up and shipped out to you. You should receive it before the campaign starts. When it does start, you just log in and there will be a link to click so that you can start doing activities. Which will all be laid out for you on the site when the campaign starts. It's super easy to follow. If the campaign opens on the 10th and you're still confused, shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help!


 Rachel! What would I do without you??? Thank you so much. I signed up for this thing not know what I was getting into, it sounded interesting to do, so here I am. I just signed up two days ago. I just want to do it the right way! Thank you for you help ahead of time, cause I know I will need it!!! LOL : ) I am not sure what they are going to ask me to do. That is my biggest fear. . Quiver, quivering, really quivering in fear that is!!!! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Rachel! What would I do without you??? Thank you so much. I signed up for this thing not know what I was getting into, it sounded interesting to do, so here I am. I just signed up two days ago. I just want to do it the right way! Thank you for you help ahead of time, cause I know I will need it!!! LOL : ) I am not sure what they are going to ask me to do. That is my biggest fear. . Quiver, quivering, really quivering in fear that is!!!! LOL
hehe they normally just ask you to tell people about the product/service that you got from them, and then report it to them on the site. Sometimes they have you post about it on a social network like facebook or twitter, and also have you write a review or take a photo of the item etc. It's all very simple to follow, and everything is optional, although the more stuff you complete, the higher your score goes and the better chance of getting into more campaigns! And you're welcome! Always willing to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 1, 2014)

I've managed to do pretty well only doing reviews and handing out coupons and giving the bzz reports. I don't post any commercial stuff on my fb page. I do try to give thoughtful write ups. My score only stays around 6 but I get a number of campaigns, a lot of that is just being in the target demographic.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I've managed to do pretty well only doing reviews and handing out coupons and giving the bzz reports. I don't post any commercial stuff on my fb page. I do try to give thoughtful write ups. My score only stays around 6 but I get a number of campaigns, a lot of that is just being in the target demographic.


 I don't have any social media accounts so none of mine are linked. I only do enough to make the little face thing get the starry eyes (I think 3 things). I think I joined and got my first campaign in the summer and I'm already at a 7.2. You really don't have to do much. I'm also in 3 campaigns right now. It seems like since I started, I've pretty much always been in at least one campaign.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 2, 2014)

I redeemed my coupons for the Glade Campaign and I feel so bad. I used the self check-out and someone had to help me since it was a free coupon. Anyways, they messed it up and it ended up giving me an extra 3.50 off my total. They just told me to leave it and not tell any manager. lol

But OMG my room, smells like a little bit of heaven. The honeysuckle nectar wax makes me want to float off into happiness, but I am trying my best not to eat that jolly rancher looking square. I think I may hoard the coupons to myself and stock up.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 2, 2014)

I went 'free shopping' at Target to get my Glade stuff &amp; my shaving cream for the Schick campaign. The cashier was impressed by coupons! 






I got the 'Live &amp; Loud' wax melts because I LOVE plumeria. And now my whole house smells fantastic! I only turned the warmer on for maybe a half hour last night to check it out and it smells just as strong right now. Pretty awesome!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2014)

Did my glade coupons and a free secret deodorant coupon (Not BzzAgent) yesterday. Got the Fresh Berries wax melts ( I was disappointed that a lot of the scents smelled very artificial) and Hawaiian Breeze/ Vanilla Passion Fruit Plugin. yay pretty smelling house!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 2, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems getting the Plug-in to actually stay in the wall. Mine REFUSES to stay in the socket. It's like it's too top heavy. I accidentally broke my TARDIS night light trying to get it to work in at least one socket



. So glad I did not pay for it. The wax melter on the other hand. LOVE IT!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

YAY I just got in for Neutrogena! Don't give up ladies, they're still sending invites





I'm in three campaigns now and before this I never had more than one every few months or so. And they're all good! Schick, Glade, &amp; Neutrogena!
Same here! I'm in all 3. It's a miracle! Lol. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY I just got in for Neutrogena! Don't give up ladies, they're still sending invites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm in three campaigns now and before this I never had more than one every few months or so. And they're all good! Schick, Glade, &amp; Neutrogena!
Congrats! those are all great campaigns.


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got invites for Kroger Inspired Gathering AND Tone Bath and Body Wash.  Keep an eye on your email and make sure all of your surveys are done!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got invited to the Tone Bath And Body Wash. I got the email and screamed and ran to accept it. My dad had no idea what was going on. All he heard was "CAMPAIGN INVITE MUST ACCEPT"


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2014)

I got the Tone invite. I was super excited to see a BzzAgent invite since it's been awhile since my last campaign, but I'm not super thrilled that it's for Tone products, *only because I literally just bought my first Tone body wash last week because I needed more body wash and it was on sale at Target in a scent I liked...so I already have a huge bottle of it.*


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

i haven't gotten a new campaign invite in AGES...gahhhhh


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

I got the Tone Body Wash invite too...but I did notice on the description that it said the BzzKit would include:


ToneÂ® Petal Soft Body Wash Sample
$1.50-off pass-along coupons for friends to save on ToneÂ® Bath and Body Wash products


So we'll probably be getting a sample size, but I'm still excited to try it out!


----------



## Kelli (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i haven't gotten a new campaign invite in AGES...gahhhhh
I haven't had one since the dr scholl's that ran from like may - july I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to get 6-8 a year and now nothing in six months.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't had one since the dr scholl's that ran from like may - july I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to get 6-8 a year and now nothing in six months.
Yup...me too.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 3, 2014)

I also haven't had a campaign since Dr. Scholl's. What a bummer, because I really enjoyed doing the reviews and whatnot.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 3, 2014)

I just got the Tone campaign- my first since October!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get: -Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?) -A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get:

-Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?)
-A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store

I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!
It looks like it's a digital coupon that you load on your rewards card.  So as long as they accept the rewards card, the coupon should work.  I'm excited for this one.  Kroger is my main grocery store and I kept getting passed over on their campaigns.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get: -Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?) -A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!


 I got it but turned it down. I refuse to pay out of pocket for campaigns.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get:

-Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?)
-A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store

I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!

I got it but turned it down. I refuse to pay out of pocket for campaigns. 
As far as I can tell, you don't have to pay anything for this campaign - the way I interpreted it, you just use the digital gift cert to take money off of your grocery bill.  Nominally, it's for planning a party, but since we have people over quite often, it sounded like a good campaign to me!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get: -Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?) -A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!





> Here is what is in the Bzz Kit WHAT'S IN MY BZZKIT? For proof that good things reallyÂ _do_ Â come in threes, look no further than your NeutrogenaÂ® BzzKit. This extra-generous hair-repairing package includes:
> 
> A FREE full-size (8.5 oz) NeutrogenaÂ® Â Triple Repair Fortifying Shampoo
> 
> ...


 Got it as my first invite and I will be doing it! Not sure what you get . I tried to find out, where did you find the info out?? Just wondering. I live in Central Ohio! Nancy


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get:

-Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?)
-A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store

I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!
I got this too! I accepted it, honestly just hoping that it's $25 off of your purchase and you have people over when you make something?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I got this too! I accepted it, honestly just hoping that it's $25 off of your purchase and you have people over when you make something?


 I have no idea! I didn't know what we got for doing it. I suppose we will find out when we get our BzzzKit


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else gotten an invite for the InspiredGathering.com Campaign? I just got it, apparently it's for the "Kroger Group" of stores, and you get:

-Constant party inspiration all year long (which I'm guessing is access to the Inspired Gathering website?)
-A $25 off digital coupon to stock up on celebration essentials like food, drinks and party supplies at your local store

I don't live near a Kroger, but I do live near a Harris Teeter, which was recently acquired by Kroger. Hopefully I can use the coupon there!

I got in!  I am excited because I do most of my shopping at Kroger.  Hopefully you can use yours!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 3, 2014)

whoops! i guess i turned down something good. it's not like i have company over like that anyway, lol


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a Keebler cookie campaign and the $25 Kroger coupon campaign. The cookies were smashed to crumbs in transit, but whatever, my kid ate them anyway lol! I figure I'll just get $25 off my next Kroger shop and do a few activities and not actually attempt to throw a party with $25 worth of food lol!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh! I just remembered my Kroger has OPI nail polishes and I'm totally going to use my $25 on some new colors...it's a manicure party!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay...finally got an invite! It's the Kroger campaign, but I'd almost take anything at this point.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Kroger is ALWAYS doing campaigns with BzzAgent I feel so left out over here in New England: the land of Stop &amp; Shop and nothing else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Kroger is ALWAYS doing campaigns with BzzAgent I feel so left out over here in New England: the land of Stop &amp; Shop and nothing else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We don't have any Kroger stores around here either. :-( How about a roundys campaign?! Pretty please!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my Kroger kit in the mail today with strips of coupons and a reusable grocery bag with vegetables on it. The first strip of coupons is the highest value (e.g., $6 off any brand of laundry detergent, etc.), and the remaining "give away" strips are smaller in value but still solid (e.g. $2 off any laundry detergent). I'm pretty sure they all expire by 3/25 and can't be stacked. I gave most of them to my mom, who was very impressed.


----------



## korsis (Feb 5, 2014)

> We don't have any Kroger stores around here either. :-( How about a roundys campaign?! Pretty please!


Same here! No Kroger in Florida! ðŸ˜”


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my Neutrogena foundation... oh yeah.  WAY too dark.  Possibly too dark for my skin in summer, too.  I'm going to pour out a bit to try it (I really want to see if it's 1) Long-wearing and 2) mattifying), then pass it along to a friend who can wear that shade.

Sigh, my first makeup campaign in years and I can't use it!  Darn!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

I already got my Tone Body Wash in the mail! That was super fast! Even though it said a "sample" of body wash in the campaign description, it ended up being a full size, so that was a nice surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has almost a "shampoo/conditioner" kind of scent to me: a bit fruity, a bit floral, but light. It smells really nice and I'm excited to try it!


----------



## LillyT (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already got my Tone Body Wash in the mail! That was super fast! Even though it said a "sample" of body wash in the campaign description, it ended up being a full size, so that was a nice surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has almost a "shampoo/conditioner" kind of scent to me: a bit fruity, a bit floral, but light. It smells really nice and I'm excited to try it!




That's great to hear! I almost declined the invited because I didn't want to have to bzz a bunch about a sample.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already got my Tone Body Wash in the mail! That was super fast! Even though it said a "sample" of body wash in the campaign description, it ended up being a full size, so that was a nice surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has almost a "shampoo/conditioner" kind of scent to me: a bit fruity, a bit floral, but light. It smells really nice and I'm excited to try it!





I'm excited to get mine! I mostly love my Tone body wash...the only thing that's kind of weird is that as it lathers up, it's got sort of a hair chemical type smell. But it cleans well and leaves my skin a lot more moisturized than most things, so it's a minor drawback.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my Neutrogena hair products today. Before I accepted the campaign I looked for ingredients online and couldn't find any as a new product. I've never seen so much silicone in a product set--even the shampoo is full of it!. Not one of the newer light ones either. Also, sulfates. I know it's a drugstore brand, but sheesh, there are better alternatives to this which are the same price or cheaper. I'll use the once so my review is honest but truthfully I'd rather just donate it unopened.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my Neutrogena hair products today. Before I accepted the campaign I looked for ingredients online and couldn't find any as a new product. I've never seen so much silicone in a product set--even the shampoo is full of it!. Not one of the newer light ones either. Also, sulfates. I know it's a drugstore brand, but sheesh, there are better alternatives to this which are the same price or cheaper. I'll use the once so my review is honest but truthfully I'd rather just donate it unopened.
Just donate it and do your review honestly by just saying how you feel about the ingredients. Mention the scent, price point etc as well but say you did not want to put it in your hair. Do the rest of the campaign activities like tweeting/pass out coupons and spread buzz about it and then be done with it. That's what I would do!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already got my Tone Body Wash in the mail! That was super fast! Even though it said a "sample" of body wash in the campaign description, it ended up being a full size, so that was a nice surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has almost a "shampoo/conditioner" kind of scent to me: a bit fruity, a bit floral, but light. It smells really nice and I'm excited to try it!




Nice!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my Neutrogena Bzz Kit today!





ETA: I have 3 coupons available to anyone who wants them!  PM me your name and address and I will mail them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my Tone body wash in the mail today! So shocked at how quickly it arrived.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ditto, I received my Neutrogena box yesterday, and it's an impressive amount of product.

If anyone wants a Neutrogena ($3.00 off any 2 Triple Repair hair products) or Schick coupon ($4 off 1 Schick Hydro Silk razor), PM me your address and I'd be happy to drop one in the mail.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 12, 2014)

I received the Tone Body wash today. I was not expecting it to be that big! I am well stocked up on body wash for quite some time now.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the Tone Body wash today. I was not expecting it to be that big! I am well stocked up on body wash for quite some time now.

I got mine today too! Nice surprise since I was expecting a tiny little sample! Not like I need anymore body wash either but hey, I'll take it! So happy to finally be back in a campaign!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my Neutrogena hair stuff! Great sizes and they smell amazing! Haven't tried them yet, but excited just for the smell alone. Lol. I still can't believe I get so much for free from BzzAgent!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone ever had this happen before... I had a 7.1. Did some surveys, then did a review and got an exceptional score. But I'm still at a 7.1. Wtf.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got mine today too! Nice surprise since I was expecting a tiny little sample! Not like I need anymore body wash either but hey, I'll take it! So happy to finally be back in a campaign!


I got mine as well. Even a sample size would be enough to thoroughly test though. I mean, I only brought a sample size body wash (under 3oz due to TSA regulations) on my 10 day trip over Christmas and it was way beyond being more than enough. Now I've got body wash to last me forever and a half because I have a Tone body wash that I got about 2 weeks ago and it is a bigger size than the one in the bzzkit. Plus, with this body wash, a little goes a LOOONG way. Seriously, a quarter size on a loofah will lather so much you can wash your entire body twice!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm curious if anyone ever had this happen before... I had a 7.1. Did some surveys, then did a review and got an exceptional score. But I'm still at a 7.1. Wtf.

Happens all the time. You have to get a number of exceptionals to raise your score. And honestly, once you are past a 6, your score doesn't really make a difference in whether or not you'll get campaigns. My score was a 9.4 for quite a long time, and in that entire time, I got 2 campaigns MAX.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

> Happens all the time. You have to get a number of exceptionals to raise your score. And honestly, once you are past a 6, your score doesn't really make a difference in whether or not you'll get campaigns. My score was a 9.4 for quite a long time, and in that entire time, I got 2 campaigns MAX.


 Thanks for the info! I didn't know if it didn't post to my account or what!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

I was purusing the Ulta website and they have the Neutrogena Triple repair products for $5.99 each.  If someone used the $3.50 off $10 coupon and then the $3 off that came in the Bzz kit it would make these inexpensive!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2014)

i got the neutrogena in the mail about a week ago and it's a tad light for me (only if i take a pic of it with the flash on). i like it a lot and it makes me look natural and flawless. i kept a coupon for myself to get another shade and i left the remainder of them at work and they were gone within a day or two. the only thing i hate about this foundation is that it takes forever to get out of the jar (kinda like getting heinz ketchup out of the bottleneck jar).

here's my before and after pic


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my Neutrogena Bzz Kit today!





ETA: I have 3 coupons available to anyone who wants them!  PM me your name and address and I will mail them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got the neutrogena in the mail about a week ago and it's a tad light for me (only if i take a pic of it with the flash on). i like it a lot and it makes me look natural and flawless. i kept a coupon for myself to get another shade and i left the remainder of them at work and they were gone within a day or two. the only thing i hate about this foundation is that it takes forever to get out of the jar (kinda like getting heinz ketchup out of the bottleneck jar).

here's my before and after pic




Looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just got into a campaign for nasal spray, not the most exciting but its something.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Looks great!


 Thank you!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just got into the nasal spray campaign, too. I'm psyched, because I have allergies like crazy year round, and would consider purchasing this product if it wasn't $18 a bottle around me. Hopefully it will come with a stack of coupons, too!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 17, 2014)

I just signed up for BzzAgent last week and got into the Nasacort campaign on Friday. I was excited to get into a campaign so soon and also eager to try this. My loratadine just isn't cutting it anymore and I've wondered about nasal sprays and other allergy relief options. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm feeling like such an eager beaver!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got into the nasal spray campaign, too. I'm psyched, because I have allergies like crazy year round, and would consider purchasing this product if it wasn't $18 a bottle around me. Hopefully it will come with a stack of coupons, too!






Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for BzzAgent last week and got into the Nasacort campaign on Friday. I was excited to get into a campaign so soon and also eager to try this. My loratadine just isn't cutting it anymore and I've wondered about nasal sprays and other allergy relief options. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm feeling like such an eager beaver! 





I hope this works for you. I used to have really bad hay fever, felt like I had a cold all the time. I don't wish that on anyone. I seem to have grown out of it or something, but the thing that worked best for me was nasal spray. I think it was Nasonex, I'm not sure. It was a prescription.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I hope this works for you. I used to have really bad hay fever, felt like I had a cold all the time. I don't wish that on anyone. I seem to have grown out of it or something, but the thing that worked best for me was nasal spray. I think it was Nasonex, I'm not sure. It was a prescription.


 I get terrible hay fever like that too. And I grew into it instead of out of it! Plus I also get dyshidrotic eczema on all my finger, my hands, and between my toes when I have my hay fever too. I love the spring and summer, but I'd love it a lot more if i didn't get so many issues from it! I was hoping to get this campaign, but haven't yet. :-(


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I get terrible hay fever like that too. And I grew into it instead of out of it! *Plus I also get dyshidrotic eczema on all my finger, my hands, and between my toes when I have my hay fever too*. I love the spring and summer, but I'd love it a lot more if i didn't get so many issues from it! I was hoping to get this campaign, but haven't yet. :-(

Same here, except mine usually stays only on my index fingers and thumbs. It drives me crazy since it itches so much, but then hurts like hell when I try to scratch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Same here, except mine usually stays only on my index fingers and thumbs. It drives me crazy since it itches so much, but then hurts like hell when I try to scratch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's horrible! I've been getting it for two years now and have some scarring from it. The little blisters look small, but they seem to go really deep! The creams I got from the dr basically did nothing.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's horrible! I've been getting it for two years now and have some scarring from it. The little blisters look small, but they seem to go really deep! The creams I got from the dr basically did nothing.

I've had mine for as long as I can remember. No creams work on mine either, I just have to bear it or sometimes I scratch anyways and break the skin and then everything is just disgusting and painful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The worst is when they pop out when I've accidentally handled stuff I'm allergic to. I accidentally used some rose hand cream a while back and I'm pretty sure I basically clawed all the skin off my hands.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I've had mine for as long as I can remember. No creams work on mine either, I just have to bear it or sometimes I scratch anyways and break the skin and then everything is just disgusting and painful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The worst is when they pop out when I've accidentally handled stuff I'm allergic to. I accidentally used some rose hand cream a while back and I'm pretty sure I basically clawed all the skin off my hands.


 I'm allergic to the hand soap at work. Were not allowed to bring in any since this is heavy duty food grade type stuff (I work in a food factory). I can't really prevent using it unfortunately and just have to deal with it and *try* not to scratch!


----------



## feemia (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm allergic to the hand soap at work. Were not allowed to bring in any since this is heavy duty food grade type stuff (I work in a food factory). I can't really prevent using it unfortunately and just have to deal with it and *try* not to scratch!


That sounds like an issue to take to human resources. Is it legal for an employer to make someone use a product that she's allergic to?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm allergic to the hand soap at work. Were not allowed to bring in any since this is heavy duty food grade type stuff (I work in a food factory). I can't really prevent using it unfortunately and just have to deal with it and *try* not to scratch!

oh no, that's awful   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there no way they could find an alternative soap to switch to?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

Its a problem with the sanitation department... They're the ones in charge of ordering that type of stuff and getting new stuff. The issue with them is that the person doing that job has changed probably 20 times in the 2 years I've been there. Lol. I keep telling the person in charge, but they quit or change jobs before anything gets done. I've talked to hr a couple times, but they don't really know anything about it other than saying to talk to sanitation. It's a huge clusterf***. Basically I've been trying to just use the hand sanitizer unless I actually have something gross on my hands that requires soap and water to get it off.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I get terrible hay fever like that too. And I grew into it instead of out of it! Plus I also get *dyshidrotic eczema *on all my finger, my hands, and between my toes when I have my hay fever too. I love the spring and summer, but I'd love it a lot more if i didn't get so many issues from it! I was hoping to get this campaign, but haven't yet. :-(
I'm glad you posted this. I had never heard of it, but I looked this up and it seems like it could be an issue I have. I get bumps on my ring finger and pinkie and on the tops of my feet that are itchy but burn/hurt if I itch it and never knew what it could be. Thinking about it, I do tend to get it when i'm having issues with hay fever/allergy stuff. I am going to need to research this a bit more. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I get terrible hay fever like that too. And I grew into it instead of out of it! *Plus I also get dyshidrotic eczema on all my finger, my hands, and between my toes when I have my hay fever too*. I love the spring and summer, but I'd love it a lot more if i didn't get so many issues from it! I was hoping to get this campaign, but haven't yet. :-(

Same here, except mine usually stays only on my index fingers and thumbs. It drives me crazy since it itches so much, but then hurts like hell when I try to scratch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I grew into some other stuff...cat allergy and spots of seborrheic dermatitis. Thankfully the cat allergy only seems to be certain cats. The seborrheic dermatitis is mainly on my ears, parts of my scalp, and one elbow (random, right?). I have cream for it that I rarely remember to use.

I'm sorry to hear about the eczema ladies; sounds annoying. Do you have asthma, too? Many asthma patients have eczema. I hope something will help eventually. Maybe the nasal spray will do something.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I grew into some other stuff...cat allergy and spots of seborrheic dermatitis. Thankfully the cat allergy only seems to be certain cats. The seborrheic dermatitis is mainly on my ears, parts of my scalp, and one elbow (random, right?). I have cream for it that I rarely remember to use.

I'm sorry to hear about the eczema ladies; sounds annoying. Do you have asthma, too? Many asthma patients have eczema. I hope something will help eventually. Maybe the nasal spray will do something.

Gotta love life for flinging random bits of skin/health problems around. No asthma that I know of, but I sure do wish I had something to help my lungs out right now. I've had some nasty virus/infection (no idea what, haven't been able to go see a doc yet) for the past few days and I can barely breathe - my tonsils are swollen and it feels like someone is sitting on my chest while stabbing me under my right ear. And of course it had to happen right in the middle of when my first midterm, 2 quizzes, 3 assignments, and 3 deadlines for work are lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 19, 2014)

Hay fever/asthma/eczema person here. Blech. I got into the Nasacort campaign on Monday, and I'm super happy about it, even though it's not exactly an exciting campaign. I've been using loratadine for years and it's just not doing it for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 19, 2014)

Yay...got into a Paulas Choice anti-aging campaign!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I'm glad you posted this. I had never heard of it, but I looked this up and it seems like it could beÂ an issue I have. I get bumps on my ring finger and pinkie and on the tops of my feet that areÂ itchy but burn/hurt if I itch itÂ and never knew what it could be. Thinking about it, I do tend to get it when i'm having issues with hay fever/allergy stuff. I am going to need to research this a bit more. Thanks for mentioning it!


 You're welcome!  That's basically how I found out what it was too! Someone mentioned it and out of curiosity, looked it up. Then a light went on and I was like "OMG that's what's wrong with me!!!" Later, my younger cousin had the same thing. Her entire palm peeled off basically after it blistered due to her scratching it open in her sleep. She saw a dermatologist and got diagnosed and then I went in and got the same diagnosis. It's one of those weird things that you don't really hear about unless you know someone who has it I think. Just a tip for future reference, cold water is really soothing to mine. On a bad day, I'll bring a bowl of ice water with me on the couch to watch tv and soak my hands. Then I put a super thick layer of Burt's bees hand salve on it and let it sit. It softens the rough skin and helps to soothe it.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry you guys are all suffering from the same thing, but it totally feels better knowing I'm not the only one!


----------



## feemia (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay...got into a Paulas Choice anti-aging campaign!


I want in that one! I'm totally the correct demographic, but I didn't even get a survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're welcome!  That's basically how I found out what it was too! Someone mentioned it and out of curiosity, looked it up. Then a light went on and I was like "OMG that's what's wrong with me!!!" Later, my younger cousin had the same thing. Her entire palm peeled off basically after it blistered due to her scratching it open in her sleep. She saw a dermatologist and got diagnosed and then I went in and got the same diagnosis. It's one of those weird things that you don't really hear about unless you know someone who has it I think. Just a tip for future reference, cold water is really soothing to mine. On a bad day, I'll bring a bowl of ice water with me on the couch to watch tv and soak my hands. Then I put a super thick layer of Burt's bees hand salve on it and let it sit. It softens the rough skin and helps to soothe it.
It's nice to know there are others with it, especially when I didn't know what it was and have getting it for quite a few years now. I will definitely try the cold water next time I have it. Thanks for the tip!

As for bzzagent...I STILL haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr Scholl's one in I believe May! It's been almost a year. I used to get 6-10 per year my first two years and now nothing for like 8 months!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> It's nice to know there are others with it, especially when I didn't know what it was and have getting it for quite a few years now. I will definitely try the cold water next time I have it. Thanks for the tip! As for bzzagent...I STILL haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr Scholl's one in I believe May! It's been almost a year. I used to get 6-10 per year my first two years and now nothing for like 8 months!


 That's so weird! I joined last summer sometime and within a few days, got the Keurig campaign and I've always had more than one pretty much all the time since then.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay...got into a Paulas Choice anti-aging campaign!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're welcome!  That's basically how I found out what it was too! Someone mentioned it and out of curiosity, looked it up. Then a light went on and I was like "OMG that's what's wrong with me!!!" Later, my younger cousin had the same thing. Her entire palm peeled off basically after it blistered due to her scratching it open in her sleep. She saw a dermatologist and got diagnosed and then I went in and got the same diagnosis. It's one of those weird things that you don't really hear about unless you know someone who has it I think. Just a tip for future reference, cold water is really soothing to mine. On a bad day, I'll bring a bowl of ice water with me on the couch to watch tv and soak my hands. Then I put a super thick layer of Burt's bees hand salve on it and let it sit. It softens the rough skin and helps to soothe it.
It's nice to know there are others with it, especially when I didn't know what it was and have getting it for quite a few years now. I will definitely try the cold water next time I have it. Thanks for the tip!

As for bzzagent...I STILL haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr Scholl's one in I believe May! It's been almost a year. I used to get 6-10 per year my first two years and now nothing for like 8 months!

Hope you get something soon.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's nice to know there are others with it, especially when I didn't know what it was and have getting it for quite a few years now. I will definitely try the cold water next time I have it. Thanks for the tip!

As for bzzagent...I STILL haven't gotten any campaigns since the Dr Scholl's one in I believe May! It's been almost a year. I used to get 6-10 per year my first two years and now nothing for like 8 months!
That's so weird! I joined last summer sometime and within a few days, got the Keurig campaign and I've always had more than one pretty much all the time since then. Lucky! I got a few when I joined but I had not gotten anything since last May until I got into the fiber one campaign.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 20, 2014)

I want in the Paula's Choice one!!!! I shouldn't complain... I already use the complete line (almost) and don't "need" more... I just want a free backup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's the 2% BHA they are sending out (that's what I see on the page) it's my absolute favorite. Growl! Jealous ladies. Jealous!!!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't had a campaign in a while, but I also haven't been keeping up with my surveys. I used to always have a couple campaigns going on at a time. I just now finished catching up on all my surveys; my score went from 5.5 to 6.8 immediately afterward.


----------



## Misdameanor (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't been in a campaign in quite some time either (I was actually in like 5 at one time about 2 months ago!) and I would LOVE to get into the Paula's Choice one. I want the hook up Bzz Agent!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got accepted in the Paula's Choice Campaign! So excited to try out this product! I am also in the Kroger Inspired campaign. So excited about doing these!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got accepted in the Paula's Choice Campaign! So excited to try out this product! I am also in the Kroger Inspired campaign. So excited about doing these!!!
Congrats! I LOVE the Paula's Choice line!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 24, 2014)

I got into the Paula's Choice campaign today. I have never tried Paula's Choice.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 24, 2014)

I keep hoping I will get an invite... I'm obsessed...


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm mad. I have no activity on the Kroger campaign because BzzAgent didn't personalize the coupon link so it was leaked on blogs and I never got my coupon. The low activity is causing my BzzScore to go down!! And I'm not getting invites.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm mad. I have no activity on the Kroger campaign because BzzAgent didn't personalize the coupon link so it was leaked on blogs and I never got my coupon. The low activity is causing my BzzScore to go down!! And I'm not getting invites.

Have you contacted them about this? I had an issue with my score going down and they were very quick to respond to my e-mail about my concern. See if maybe they can work something out with you?


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you contacted them about this? I had an issue with my score going down and they were very quick to respond to my e-mail about my concern. See if maybe they can work something out with you?
I have called several times to ask about the campaign and if I would ever get my coupon, and they keep telling me to wait. I think I'll email them and explain the score issue. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MommaMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm a member of a ton of survey sites.  The best way to find them is to watch this board:  http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?sduid=438547&amp;f=39  We post all the good surveys/companies to help each other out.

 

 

Thank you for posting this board! I just joined slickdeals and bzz agent, thanks to your post.


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm mad. I have no activity on the Kroger campaign because BzzAgent didn't personalize the coupon link so it was leaked on blogs and I never got my coupon. The low activity is causing my BzzScore to go down!! And I'm not getting invites.
I'm in the same campaign.  It IS frustrating when this happens.  I also received a broken game console once.  My score has not dropped, though.  The only time my score has actually lowered was when I missed a survey.  I have completed a couple of activities just based on looking at the inspired gathering website and sharing - enough for my smiley face to get starry eyes.  The only thing not working is the coupon.  I hope this helps as far as your score is concerned.  I'm sure they will get back with us on the coupon.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 25, 2014)

> I'm in the same campaign. Â It IS frustrating when this happens. Â I also received a broken game console once. Â My score has not dropped, though. Â The only time my score has actually lowered was when I missed a survey. Â I have completed a couple of activities just based on looking at the inspired gathering website and sharing - enough for my smiley face to get starry eyes. Â The only thing not working is the coupon. Â I hope this helps as far as your score is concerned. Â I'm sure they will get back with us on the coupon.


 This sounds kind of childish... But I refuse to complete activities for a campaign that didn't even provide me with something!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This sounds kind of childish... But I refuse to complete activities for a campaign that didn't even provide me with something!
It's not childish. They get paid by the company that provided the product/coupon/etc to get these word of mouth activities completed. We as members of bzzagent are the reason why they get paid. We do the work by spreading the word about the product.

However, personally I would do what was suggested in another comment. I would share it on twitter or on facebook or something simple that doesn't require you to give feedback on the product. If you just do the bare minimum than you'll at least be considered for future campaigns, and hopefully it'll be settled before the campaign is over and you'll be able to complete more tasks.


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This sounds kind of childish... But I refuse to complete activities for a campaign that didn't even provide me with something!
Oh I don't think that's childish.  I'm a BzzAgent for the goodies!  I didn't mean to imply that you should do the activities for nothing.  It might have made more sense if I had mentioned that they sent me a new game console to replace the broken one.  I'm sure Kroger will make good on the coupons too.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not childish. They get paid by the company that provided the product/coupon/etc to get these word of mouth activities completed. We as members of bzzagent are the reason why they get paid. We do the work by spreading the word about the product.

However, personally I would do what was suggested in another comment. I would share it on twitter or on facebook or something simple that doesn't require you to give feedback on the product. If you just do the bare minimum than you'll at least be considered for future campaigns, and hopefully it'll be settled before the campaign is over and you'll be able to complete more tasks.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I don't think that's childish.  I'm a BzzAgent for the goodies!  I didn't mean to imply that you should do the activities for nothing.  It might have made more sense if I had mentioned that they sent me a new game console to replace the broken one.  I'm sure Kroger will make good on the coupons too.  
I agree, I think I should do at least a few of the easy ones so I don't get disqualified! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 26, 2014)

I received my Nasacort spray today. Nothing to report yet (I'm pretty sure it takes a week or so for cortisone sprays to build up), but I was happy to receive the 120-spray size (Walgreen's also carries a 60-spray size), and a mini stack of $3.00 off coupons. I think the 60-spray variety was $16 or so at my store. If anyone wants a coupon, PM me your address.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> I received my Nasacort spray today. Nothing to report yet (I'm pretty sure it takes a week or so for cortisone sprays to build up), but I was happy to receive the 120-spray size (Walgreen's also carries a 60-spray size), and a mini stack of $3.00 off coupons. I think the 60-spray variety was $16 or so at my store. If anyone wants a coupon, PM me your address.


 I've used a couple different versions of allergy nasal spray stuff and most of them take 1-2 weeks to take full effect! Wish I would have gotten that campaign! It's great you got the bigger size so you can actually see if it's working or not.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 26, 2014)

> > I received my Nasacort spray today. Nothing to report yet (I'm pretty sure it takes a week or so for cortisone sprays to build up), but I was happy to receive the 120-spray size (Walgreen's also carries a 60-spray size), and a mini stack of $3.00 off coupons. I think the 60-spray variety was $16 or so at my store. If anyone wants a coupon, PM me your address.
> 
> 
> I've used a couple different versions of allergy nasal spray stuff and most of them take 1-2 weeks to take full effect! Wish I would have gotten that campaign! It's great you got the bigger size so you can actually see if it's working or not.


 I know it's supposed to take a while, but for the first time since getting my cats several years ago, I feel like I don't have a constantly running nose. I'm curious as to how this works in the long run.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> I know it's supposed to take a while, but for the first time since getting my cats several years ago, I feel like I don't have a constantly running nose. I'm curious as to how this works in the long run.


 I get horrible hay fever in the spring, summer, and fall. Basically any time there's not snow, I'm sneezing and stuffed up. I was kind of afraid to use the nasal sprays because the decongestant type nasal spray for colds can make you dependent if you use it too much. I don't think the allergy ones do that, but I started using a natural one instead that I found at Walgreens. It's saline and herbs and that works well for me. The other ones did too, but I was freaked out about using them long term.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know it's supposed to take a while, but for the first time since getting my cats several years ago, I feel like I don't have a constantly running nose. I'm curious as to how this works in the long run.
I get horrible hay fever in the spring, summer, and fall. Basically any time there's not snow, I'm sneezing and stuffed up. I was kind of afraid to use the nasal sprays because the decongestant type nasal spray for colds can make you dependent if you use it too much. I don't think the allergy ones do that, but I started using a natural one instead that I found at Walgreens. It's saline and herbs and that works well for me. The other ones did too, but I was freaked out about using them long term. 
The informational brochure that came with the Nasacort indicate that it's non-drowsy and non-habit forming. Since it's on the market, it would have already gone through the necessary clinical trials to verify such claims. Scents can help bring on a migraine for me, so I would actually be more reluctant to use something with herbs. It's funny how different we all are in terms of preferences and aversions.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> The informational brochure that came with the Nasacort indicate that it's non-drowsy and non-habit forming. Since it's on the market, it would have already gone through the necessary clinical trials to verify such claims. Scents can help bring on a migraine for me, so I would actually be more reluctant to use something with herbs. It's funny how different we all are in terms of preferences and aversions.Â


 I love seeing how different everyone looks at things like this! I get migraines from certain smells as well, but it seems to be more "man made" or artificial type scents and chemicals. As a kid, I remember HATING going to church because I'd always get headaches from the over abundance of heavily perfumed older people. My parents thought I was faking it and just didn't want to go to church. Lol. And I'm glad to hear that the nasal spray isn't habit forming. The ones I know of that caused issues were for colds and contained decongestants of some sort (can't remember the specific medication or decongestant type), but if people used them more often or for longer periods than recommended (I still don't understand why people can't follow the simple instructions), they're sinuses were perpetually congested or they had a constant drippy nose when not using the spray. A guy I used to work with had this happen.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The informational brochure that came with the Nasacort indicate that it's non-drowsy and non-habit forming. Since it's on the market, it would have already gone through the necessary clinical trials to verify such claims. Scents can help bring on a migraine for me, so I would actually be more reluctant to use something with herbs. It's funny how different we all are in terms of preferences and aversions. 
I love seeing how different everyone looks at things like this! I get migraines from certain smells as well, but it seems to be more "man made" or artificial type scents and chemicals. As a kid, I remember HATING going to church because I'd always get headaches from the over abundance of heavily perfumed older people. My parents thought I was faking it and just didn't want to go to church. Lol. And I'm glad to hear that the nasal spray isn't habit forming. The ones I know of that caused issues were for colds and contained decongestants of some sort (can't remember the specific medication or decongestant type), but if people used them more often or for longer periods than recommended (I still don't understand why people can't follow the simple instructions), they're sinuses were perpetually congested or they had a constant drippy nose when not using the spray. A guy I used to work with had this happen. 
Oh, the synthetic smells get me, too.My mother almost made a game of it to see how quickly I would find all the glade plug-ins when I would come home from college.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Oh, the synthetic smells get me, too.My mother almost made a game of it to see how quickly I would find all the glade plug-ins when I would come home from college.Â :rolleyess: Â


 Yes! This is exactly me too! Lol. My mom also knows which lotions and stuff she is allowed to use around me. She seriously keeps a list in the bathroom of fragrances I approve of. Haha. Diesel fumes also bother me quite a bit.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that in general, it's not a great idea to use corticosteroids in large doses for extended periods of time because it makes you less able to fight off infections, and topical steroids can thin your skin over time. That being said, this is a pretty minute dose, and Nasacort apparently had a good enough track record while it was prescription-only that the FDA deemed it safe for OTC use. I've used other Rx steroid nose sprays in the past, and never had any problems (except I always thought Flonase smelled so strange and so weirdly floral/pungent). 

Sprays like Afrin and the like are basically topical decongestants/vasoconstrictors, so you do acquire a tolerance after a few days. I use way more Afrin than I probably should, but Afrin and Chloraseptic are pretty much the only two OTC drugs I can think of that live up to their claims within literally seconds. Can't beat that, but I can't believe it's OTC. I think that Afrin addiction is way more psychological than physical, but there is definitely a physical component. My brother got "hooked" on Afrin and had to get a doctor to prescribe him a steroid nose spray to get off of it, but if you just stop using it for a few days, you're back to normal. The trick is getting through those few days. I take some Sudafed or use a neti pot or saline or just suck it up and have a stuffy nose for a couple days, but some people really freak out if they feel like they can't breathe well, and it works instantly and SO amazingly well that some people use it for years on end.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I am noticing a difference from the Nasacort. I'm used to waking up with at least one side of my face completely stuffed up, but I'm starting to be able to breathe in the morning. Yay! I think I will be repurchasing when my freebie runs out.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

I wonder what this is about?

  Quote: GREETINGS BZZAGENT, Weâ€™re sad to say that the Nasacort BzzCampaign is ending early, but we promise itâ€™s not you, itâ€™s us. Now, you might have heard (or said) that line before and been wary of the truth behind it, but we promise this has nothing to do with you!  
Due to a variety of factors, we have to shut off all activities for this campaign. However, we want to assure you that this has nothing to do with the sample you received in your BzzKit, which you are free to keep using as allergy season kicks into high gear. 
 
We apologize for the inconvenience, but the silver lining is that Nasacort will continue to help you alleviate your worst nasal allergy symptoms and we canâ€™t wait to hear from you during your next BzzCampaign.
 
Weâ€™d still love to hear your thoughts on Nasacort, so head over to BzzAgent.com to take the post-Campaign survey!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what this is about?

 
Woah...no idea. Maybe shoot them an e-mail and investigate? They're usually pretty good at having someone get back to e-mail inquiries.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what this is about?

 
Woah...no idea. Maybe shoot them an e-mail and investigate? They're usually pretty good at having someone get back to e-mail inquiries.

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## justliz87 (Mar 6, 2014)

I got the same message from BzzAgent about Nasacort, and it is troubling. Wonder what's going on!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

My only guess is that companies like "Nasacort" pay for certain types of campaigning to happen: sharing on facebook, writing a review, posting on twitter etc.

It's possible that they didn't pay for the things that they were supposed to, or maybe the issue was on BzzAgent's part and the Nasacort kits went out to the wrong demographic by accident causing them to break contract.

I'm assuming if it was the latter, they will probably pay for the product that has gone out and potentially re-open the campaign to the right demographic in the future.

Obviously those are just guesses, but I'm assuming what's going on is something to that effect.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was wondering if they had run into some ethical/FDA advertising issues with people basically advertising a pharmaceutical where they can't include the full prescribing information. It was included in the brochures we were supposed to hand out, but it's not something that could be included in a tweet, for example.


----------



## korsis (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm trying to send bzz my links for the reviews I wrote for the neutrogena foundation on target, ulta, Walgreens etc but they did not accept the links cause they do not open my specific review. I'm not getting it! There is not an URL for my specific review! How am I supposed to send them am URL if there is not an URL for my specific review? Influenster made that option much easier and I can upload a jpg as proof. How do you guys do that?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 11, 2014)

The crappiest part about the whole Nasacort campaign was that I couldn't do any of my bzzing in time before they closed it. So now my bzzscore is even lower than before.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I'm trying to send bzz my links for the reviews I wrote for the neutrogena foundation on target, ulta, Walgreens etc but they did not accept the links cause they do not open my specific review. I'm not getting it! There is not an URL for my specific review! How am I supposed to send them am URL if there is not an URL for my specific review? Influenster made that option much easier and I can upload a jpg as proof. How do you guys do that?


 I had to upload screenshots of my comment/review for different things.


----------



## korsis (Mar 11, 2014)

> I had to upload screenshots of my comment/review for different things.


Yes that would work but for the neutrogena foundation campaign they do not led me upload a document. There is only space for an URL. So weird!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *korsis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes that would work but for the neutrogena foundation campaign they do not led me upload a document. There is only space for an URL. So weird!

Pain in the ***, but you could anonymously upload a screenshot to http://imgur.com/ and include the imgur link as the URL.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 11, 2014)

I got an invite to the Special K Coffee House Breakfast Shake campaign today. I've never tried one, but I'm always looking for quick breakfast options, so I'm excited for this one. I've had a long dry spell going.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an invite to the Special K Coffee House Breakfast Shake campaign today. I've never tried one, but I'm always looking for quick breakfast options, so I'm excited for this one. I've had a long dry spell going.

So wait... is that like your morning coffee and breakfast shake in one? I can't decide if it's the most beautiful thing ever or an abomination.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The crappiest part about the whole Nasacort campaign was that I couldn't do any of my bzzing in time before they closed it. So now my bzzscore is even lower than before.

I manged to submit one task before they closed it. I got up to like 6-something and it dropped me to 5.9 after they closed. And since, my bzzagent has been silent. This was my first ever campaign, too. The paranoid voice inside me says that I shan't receive anymore.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 11, 2014)

> So wait... is that like your morning coffee and breakfast shake in one? I can't decide if it's the most beautiful thing ever or an abomination.Â :icon_eek:


 I agree, it's almost taking it too far. And yes, it's a protein/breakfast shake with as much caffeine as a cup of coffee.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 12, 2014)

I finally got another campaign after nearly a year of not getting any. It's for the Special K coffee thingy lol. I'm just so glad to have one that I don't care what it is for lol. I used to get so many campaigns and then to have such a long dry spell that I am excited to try anything new for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 12, 2014)

My gosh my dry spell is going on a couple months now! I had so many campaigns for a while I almost couldn't keep up, and now I haven't had any. Come on Bzz Agent Gods! Bring me stuff to sample!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm still so completely pissed off about the Kroger Inspired Gathering campaign. I'm a college student and I was promised $25 off my groceries... that's a HUGE deal for me... and BzzAgent's customer service has been so terrible throughout this process. I just talked to them on the phone and the guy was so rude and was telling me that I shouldn't feel disappointed, BzzAgent should because the coupon was shared on blogs. Give me a break. It's their fault for not making unique coupons. It's not that hard to figure out that you should probably use unique coupons for something like this. UGH! Seriously disgusted!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still so completely pissed off about the Kroger Inspired Gathering campaign. I'm a college student and I was promised $25 off my groceries... that's a HUGE deal for me... and BzzAgent's customer service has been so terrible throughout this process. I just talked to them on the phone and the guy was so rude and was telling me that I shouldn't feel disappointed, BzzAgent should because the coupon was shared on blogs. Give me a break. It's their fault for not making unique coupons. It's not that hard to figure out that you should probably use unique coupons for something like this. UGH! Seriously disgusted!
WOW unbelievable that they said that to you. I would be annoyed too. I would write that guys name down, call back and cause a huge stink about him and the way he spoke to me. I'm HUGE on customer service and that's just ridiculous.

This issue was BzzAgent's fault. Being a "free stuff" site in a lot of people's eyes, BzzAgent should know full well what they are getting into if they release a general coupon instead of a unique one for each person in the campaign. They should have a couple employees dedicated to that campaign, working on getting compensation in some way for those who were part of it.

I get really irritated with these kinds of companies who require a TON of work to be done for a bottle of shampoo, yet when there is lack of effort on THEIR part, suddenly they play the whole, "oh but you got a free sample why are you complaining?" Seriously those of us who work our butts off on these campaigns definitely don't feel like it's a "free sample." I consider it what it is: product sent to me to promote and review honestly, which is a lot of work.

Sorry about the ramble, it just angers me to the core that they're treating you so poorly when I feel like they should be doing a lot more to fix their mistake.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW unbelievable that they said that to you. I would be annoyed too. I would write that guys name down, call back and cause a huge stink about him and the way he spoke to me. I'm HUGE on customer service and that's just ridiculous.

This issue was BzzAgent's fault. Being a "free stuff" site in a lot of people's eyes, BzzAgent should know full well what they are getting into if they release a general coupon instead of a unique one for each person in the campaign. They should have a couple employees dedicated to that campaign, working on getting compensation in some way for those who were part of it.

I get really irritated with these kinds of companies who require a TON of work to be done for a bottle of shampoo, yet when there is lack of effort on THEIR part, suddenly they play the whole, "oh but you got a free sample why are you complaining?" Seriously those of us who work our butts off on these campaigns definitely don't feel like it's a "free sample." I consider it what it is: product sent to me to promote and review honestly, which is a lot of work.

Sorry about the ramble, it just angers me to the core that they're treating you so poorly when I feel like they should be doing a lot more to fix their mistake.
Thank you so much for this post! I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that this is just not right.

I remember his name so I'll call back or email and ask to speak to a supervisor. Maybe that way I can talk to someone different, because everytime I call, I always get this guy!

Another thing he said to me touches on something you said. He said, "You're not out on money, we are, so you shouldn't feel disappointed." Well... sure, I'm not out money, but you guys promised me and other agents something, and you failed. And instead of trying to contact us and apologize, they're just acting like nothing happened. It's so not fair.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 12, 2014)

So is the word that they aren't going to do anything about the people in the campaign who didn't get the coupon? I'm not doing activities, I think they should give us the option of having it be as though it was never accepted. The stuff we get isn't free, we are being paid for marketing.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So is the word that they aren't going to do anything about the people in the campaign who didn't get the coupon? I'm not doing activities, I think they should give us the option of having it be as though it was never accepted. The stuff we get isn't free, we are being paid for marketing.
The guy told me they're working on providing a coupon that will be "significanly less in value."


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 12, 2014)

Ugh I hate being a witchy princess but I only accept campaigns if I want the compensation and am willing to do the things they require for it. I wish I were better at being disagreeable with customer service.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

Is anyone else having issues submitting things right now? Trying to submit a BzzReport for the Schick razor and it brings me to the weird error page and makes me log in again.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh I hate being a witchy princess but I only accept campaigns if I want the compensation and am willing to do the things they require for it. I wish I were better at being disagreeable with customer service.
Don't worry, I just took over as witchy princess and sent a strongly-worded email dissing "Pete," the mean customer service guy, and the campaign in general.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else having issues submitting things right now? Trying to submit a BzzReport for the Schick razor and it brings me to the weird error page and makes me log in again. 

I can't even get on the homepage. A weird error shows up.


----------



## rachelshine (Mar 12, 2014)

I also got into the campaign for these interesting Special K Coffee Protein Shakes....I don't even like coffee, I was just thrilled to get a campaign invite finally! 

@lindzebra so sorry you're having to deal with SHIT CS. I'm with @MissJexie that I have zero patience for as*****/incompetent CS. Hello, it's your job!


----------



## korsis (Mar 12, 2014)

> Pain in the ***, but you could anonymously upload a screenshot toÂ http://imgur.com/ and include the imgur link as the URL.


Thx! Good idea!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

In for the SPECIAL Kâ„¢ COFFEE HOUSE BREAKFAST SHAKES campaign. Excited to try those!


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh I hate being a witchy princess but I only accept campaigns if I want the compensation and am willing to do the things they require for it. I wish I were better at being disagreeable with customer service.
I know what you mean.  I wouldn't spend my time making special pinterest boards and writing reviews if I didn't get something for it.  I try to stay positive, because BzzAgent CS has come through for me when there were other issues (broken products), but come on already!  I get that BzzAgent was ripped off by whoever shared the coupon codes, but they shouldn't expect us to do all of these tasks for them for nothing or even "significantly less" compensation.  Rude.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 12, 2014)

Yay I just got into a Starbucks campaign! The email says I will be getting a 12 oz. package of  Veranda Blend Ground Coffee OR a 10-count box of  Veranda Blend K-Cups. I opted for the ground coffee.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Yay I just got into a Starbucks campaign! The email says I will be getting aÂ 12 oz. package of Â Veranda BlendÂ Ground Coffee ORÂ a 10-count box of Â Veranda BlendÂ K-Cups. I opted for the ground coffee.


 Ooh! I hope I get this one! One less bag of coffee to buy. I love the veranda blend!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay I just got into a Starbucks campaign! The email says I will be getting a 12 oz. package of  Veranda Blend Ground Coffee OR a 10-count box of  Veranda Blend K-Cups. I opted for the ground coffee.
I got an invite for this one too. But the BzzAgent site isn't loading for me. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 12, 2014)

I was a sad panda that I didn't get into the Special K campaign since I have a breakfast shake every day and plenty of coffee, and I think there were initial surveys about those things. I did get into the new Starbucks one, so yay!


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 12, 2014)

> I got an invite for this one too. But the BzzAgent site isn't loading for me. Anyone else having this problem?


 Same problem! I hope I get in!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same problem! I hope I get in!
I got in! Just gotta be patient with it and let it load.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got the Special K drinks! I'm glad the Schick campaign is ending soon! I've got a bunch going at once and it's overwhelming!

By the way, does anyone have a perfect score or close to it? I've been at 9.5 for a very long time and no matter how much I do, it never moves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in! Just gotta be patient with it and let it load. 
Yes it worked!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the Special K drinks! I'm glad the Schick campaign is ending soon! I've got a bunch going at once and it's overwhelming!

By the way, does anyone have a perfect score or close to it? I've been at 9.5 for a very long time and no matter how much I do, it never moves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Got this one too!  Looking forward to it.  I have a 9.8 right now.  It goes back and forth between 9.8 and 9.6.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2014)

I got the Special K drinks one too!  Would like to get the Starbucks one!  Hopefully they will keep sending invites for that one!


----------



## twotonetiff (Mar 13, 2014)

Yay I'm gettin the special k campaign! It's my first one! No clue what I'm doing lol or what I can use my points for, I've accepted them. How often do people get campaigns? I did all the surveys, will they put up more?


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, I got into the Special K campaign too, but I admit I am a little leery of the whole "let's have a breakfast shake and throw some coffee in there for good measure!" I am really hoping that it tastes delicious and isn't overly fake tasting. We'll see!


----------



## tameloy (Mar 13, 2014)

Was hoping for the Blonde Roast campaign (that's my fav coffee), but really happy to be in the Special K campaign! Those shakes sound yummy and I'm always eating/drinking breakfast on the go.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 13, 2014)

I was in class and squealed when I saw an invite for the starbucks. I am one of those people. I am so in love with Starbucks....or anything coffee. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS COFFEEEEEEEE WEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the Special K drinks! I'm glad the Schick campaign is ending soon! I've got a bunch going at once and it's overwhelming!

By the way, does anyone have a perfect score or close to it? I've been at 9.5 for a very long time and no matter how much I do, it never moves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got into the Starbucks campaign too! I chose the k-cups because I almost never drink coffee anymore, and if I do at home it's generally when I rushing to get ready to leave by 6:30am...

And I had a 9.5 for forever and then it dropped, but only because after a year or whatever you lose campaign Bzz. But it never went past that.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 14, 2014)

I just got the Starbucks campaign. It's so weird. After not getting anything in almost a year I am in two coffee type product campaigns...even though when I do surveys about coffee I say I only drink it like once a month  There have been SO many campaigns in the last year that would have been much more compatible with me, yet they put me in coffee campaigns LOL It's ok since I am really intrigued by the Special K stuff (I typically get my morning caffeine from pop, which is wreaking havoc on me physically and I am just not into drinking normal coffee, so something that is a "breakfast" and has caffeine interests me) and since I'm not huge on normal coffee, I am interested in trying the Blonde Roast, since it might be milder.

Still kind of weird that I am getting those when I answer their surveys honestly and say I only drink coffee occasionally.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Starbucks campaign. It's so weird. After not getting anything in almost a year I am in two coffee type product campaigns...even though when I do surveys about coffee I say I only drink it like once a month  There have been SO many campaigns in the last year that would have been much more compatible with me, yet they put me in coffee campaigns LOL It's ok since I am really intrigued by the Special K stuff (I typically get my morning caffeine from pop, which is wreaking havoc on me physically and I am just not into drinking normal coffee, so something that is a "breakfast" and has caffeine interests me) and since I'm not huge on normal coffee, I am interested in trying the Blonde Roast, since it might be milder.

Still kind of weird that I am getting those when I answer their surveys honestly and say I only drink coffee occasionally.

I always find it to be really weird when they offer me campaigns that make no sense for me, lol. Like coffee is my life-blood and I got no Starbucks invite &lt;/3 Maybe they're looking for people who aren't big coffee drinkers so that they can convert them? No idea LOL.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I always find it to be really weird when they offer me campaigns that make no sense for me, lol. Like coffee is my life-blood and I got no Starbucks invite 3 Maybe they're looking for people who aren't big coffee drinkers so that they can convert them? No idea LOL.


 That was my thought too... I sooooo want the starbucks (or any coffee, for that matter) campaign. I drink coffee all day and night. I'm a great customer and obviously will love the product and give good bzz! Haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was my thought too... I sooooo want the starbucks (or any coffee, for that matter) campaign. I drink coffee all day and night. I'm a great customer and obviously will love the product and give good bzz! Haha.
Seriously I JUST got an e-mail for the Starbucks campaign! LOL Literal minutes after I posted that. Maybe you'll get one soon too!

I'm in SIX campaigns right now...oye. Although the Schick campaign is over today and the Taco Bell in a couple of weeks. I'm SO excited about these coffee campaigns though!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Seriously I JUST got an e-mail for the Starbucks campaign! LOL Literal minutes after I posted that. Maybe you'll get one soon too! I'm in SIX campaigns right now...oye. Although the Schick campaign is over today and the Taco Bell in a couple of weeks. I'm SO excited about these coffee campaigns though!


 I can't wait!!! I'm kinda nervous that my email might be wonky or something though... I submitted several campaign activities in the last couple days and never got any replies where they said how I did. And now that I think about it, my score didn't go up at all. It actually went down from a 7.1 to a 6.3.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait!!! I'm kinda nervous that my email might be wonky or something though... I submitted several campaign activities in the last couple days and never got any replies where they said how I did. And now that I think about it, my score didn't go up at all. It actually went down from a 7.1 to a 6.3.
Oh no! You should e-mail them and make sure everything is being received/approved etc. Just let them know your score went down but you've been doing lots of activities and not receiving the confirmations!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Oh no! You should e-mail them and make sure everything is being received/approved etc. Just let them know your score went down but you've been doing lots of activities and not receiving the confirmations!


 Actually like... A minute ago I got confirmation on one activity. Maybe they're just behind or something! Other times, I've gotten emails about my activities within minutes of submitting them.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't gotten any campaigns since the Glade or Taco Bell one (whichever was last). I did qualify for the Schick one but by the time I saw the email, it was too late. Not sure why I haven't gotten any since, I definitely keep up with my surveys and activities and stuff. Argh oh well.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 14, 2014)

Woo hoo!  I put it in the universe I wanted the Starbucks one and today I got the invite!  I am now in the Special K, Starbucks and the Neutrogena Hair one.  Apparently Bzz agent realized I do exist!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 14, 2014)

I got into the Starbucks and go daddy campaigns!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Bzzagent decided I have had enough because they are freezing me out LOL


----------



## saku (Mar 15, 2014)

i got into the starbucks campaign. this is my favorite so far!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Bzzagent decided I have had enough because they are freezing me out LOL
That happened to me late last year. I was getting all kind of campaigns in the beginning of 2013. There was a point where I was in 4-5 at a time. Then for the last half of 2013 I got nothing except the Dr. Scholls campaign. I just kept checking the site every week for surveys, and then out of nowhere, after months of nothing, started getting invites again...

I have NO idea how their system works, but it's random as hell!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2014)

Agreed!  I had all of 2-3 campaigns ALL of 2014, and I'm in 5 right now.  So very random!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

What's in the Starbucks campaign?

I don't live close to a Starbucks (surprising, right?), but I also don't live close to much of anything nowadays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Might explain the lack of BzzCampaigns! XD


----------



## Kelli (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's in the Starbucks campaign?

I don't live close to a Starbucks (surprising, right?), but I also don't live close to much of anything nowadays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Might explain the lack of BzzCampaigns! XD
It's the Starbucks at home stuff that you brew yourself, so you don't need to live close to one (I think the nearest on to me is like 25-30 miles away and I got in). You got to choose either a 10pk of K-Cups or a bag of the kind you make in a normal coffee pot.

I checked out the Special K things in Walmart last night, they are like $5.96 for a four pack. Not sure if I'd pay that for them (though I haven't tried them, I have a feeling I won't like them THAT much). I wonder how much the pass along coupons will be for.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got another campaign after nearly a year of not getting any. It's for the Special K coffee thingy lol. I'm just so glad to have one that I don't care what it is for lol. I used to get so many campaigns and then to have such a long dry spell that I am excited to try anything new for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Congrats on getting in!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still so completely pissed off about the Kroger Inspired Gathering campaign. I'm a college student and I was promised $25 off my groceries... that's a HUGE deal for me... and BzzAgent's customer service has been so terrible throughout this process. I just talked to them on the phone and the guy was so rude and was telling me that I shouldn't feel disappointed, BzzAgent should because the coupon was shared on blogs. Give me a break. It's their fault for not making unique coupons. It's not that hard to figure out that you should probably use unique coupons for something like this. UGH! Seriously disgusted!
Sorry to hear that, they really should have handled that better.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay I just got into a Starbucks campaign! The email says I will be getting a 12 oz. package of  Veranda Blend Ground Coffee OR a 10-count box of  Veranda Blend K-Cups. I opted for the ground coffee.
My hubby got in to that one, I was so jealous he has had a steady flow of campaigns while I had a really long dry spell.


----------



## tameloy (Mar 15, 2014)

Woohoo! I ended up getting into the Starbucks campaign late yesterday. I'm currently in the Special K coffee shakes and Sbux campaigns. I just finished the Schick razor campaign a couple days ago.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was my thought too... I sooooo want the starbucks (or any coffee, for that matter) campaign. I drink coffee all day and night. I'm a great customer and obviously will love the product and give good bzz! Haha.
Seriously I JUST got an e-mail for the Starbucks campaign! LOL Literal minutes after I posted that. Maybe you'll get one soon too!

I'm in SIX campaigns right now...oye. Although the Schick campaign is over today and the Taco Bell in a couple of weeks. I'm SO excited about these coffee campaigns though!

Wow youre super lucky!


----------



## JaneSays (Mar 18, 2014)

I received an email about the Kroger Inspired Gathering campaign.  It said to make sure your rewards card is connected to your account by Friday.  I guess they are going to load the coupon directly to our cards so it can't be shared outside the campaign.  This is how I would have thought it would be done to begin with.  It didn't say anything about the amount.  Just thought I'd share in case any of you didn't see the email.  Make sure your rewards card is connected to your BzzAgent account.  It's easy.  Just go to My Account &gt; My Connections


----------



## lacylei (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine worked when it first came out. I already had my card connected I wonder if thats why?


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

> Mine worked when it first came out. I already had my card connected I wonder if thats why?


 I had my Fry's card connected already so that can't be it... I didn't even get the email. I.......... Wow. I am still so fed up with BzzAgent. I've missed out on so many campaigns because of this stupid Inspired Gathering shit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

I forgot to post an update about the bad customer service I received. I ended up writing an email about Pete, specifically asking to speak to a supervisor or anyone BUT Pete, AND PETE RESPONDED!!! And then when I responded, he ignored me. Man, you guys...... I hate Pete.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

did anyone get the go daddy bookkeeping campaign besides me?


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did anyone get the go daddy bookkeeping campaign besides me?
i got it, but declined.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 18, 2014)

They posted a whole bunch of new surveys for me to answer, which lifted my Bzzscore from the yellow back into the green. If you're trying to raise your score, you might try checking to see if you have any new surveys available.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 18, 2014)

I just signed up and I'm nervous about getting campaigns that I don't want ... or even worse, none at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How high does your score have to be before they send you things? 5?


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *turntrekgodhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up and I'm nervous about getting campaigns that I don't want ... or even worse, none at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How high does your score have to be before they send you things? 5?
You can refuse campaigns that you don't want, so it's not a big deal. I think I've had four campaigns and my score has been in the 5-6 range.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I just signed up and I'm nervous about getting campaigns that I don't want ... or even worse, none at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How high does your score have to be before they send you things? 5?


 I got my first campaign about a week after I signed up. My score was super low! Like a 2 or 3. If you read the FAQ, they say that they don't discriminate by score. If you fit the right demographic, you should get an invite. High scores don't guarantee getting invites and low scores don't guarantee not getting invites.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can refuse campaigns that you don't want, so it's not a big deal. I think I've had four campaigns and my score has been in the 5-6 range.


Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got my first campaign about a week after I signed up. My score was super low! Like a 2 or 3. If you read the FAQ, they say that they don't discriminate by score. If you fit the right demographic, you should get an invite. High scores don't guarantee getting invites and low scores don't guarantee not getting invites.

Thank you guys! Now I'm not worried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2014)

> i got it, but declined.


 Oh ok. I wonder how I met their criteria for this campaign.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Oh ok. I wonder how I met their criteria for this campaign.


 Haha. I wonder about their demographics when I see what campaigns I get. And especially the ones I don't get that would have been perfect!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did anyone get the go daddy bookkeeping campaign besides me?

I did! I accepted it and passed the code to my roommate, who sells on ebay full time and has been desperate for a bookkeeping system. He's been writing reviews/bzzing etc and then sending me the reports/info etc.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 19, 2014)

I also declined the bookkeeping one.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 20, 2014)

I signed up for bzzagent the other day and finished ALLLLL the surverys they had (took probably an hours time total). 

Hopefully I get to participate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Mar 20, 2014)

My Special K and Starbucks items have shipped., they shipped on the 18th and 19th (though on those days neither said they had been shipped, it just updated today with those dates).


----------



## meganbernadette (Mar 22, 2014)

I just got my special K shipment and after reading the nutritional value I'm reluctant to even try them. WHY would special K market a PROTEIN breakfast drink with more calories than other protein drinks and less protein? And 10% dv of sodium? really? almost 300 mg of sodium in a breakfast drink... yuck. The ingredients list is super long and I think I'd rather stick to drinking coffee to get my caffeine and having a 100 calorie EAS advantage carb control protein drink if i really want a protein shake for breakfast.


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 22, 2014)

I have done 3 campains and my 4th (Starbucks coffee) is on its way !


----------



## Kelli (Mar 24, 2014)

Today I received my Special K and Starbucks bzzkits!


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope I get mine soon


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I received my Special K and Starbucks bzzkits!
I hope mine come tomorrow!


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHY would special K market a PROTEIN breakfast drink with more calories than other protein drinks and less protein? And 10% dv of sodium? really? almost 300 mg of sodium in a breakfast drink... yuck. The ingredients list is super long and I think I'd rather stick to drinking coffee to get my caffeine and having a 100 calorie EAS advantage carb control protein drink if i really want a protein shake for breakfast.

In my experience the Special K breakfast bars and protein products aren't targeting the seriously health-conscious crowd who do research into other products and their nutritional value. Most of the Special K bars are pretty high in calories and skimp on the actual healthy parts -- fiber, protein, etc compared to "serious" health bars. I think Special K does well with the "casual dieting mom" demographic (lol) who want to eat something that won't make them feel guilty even though really it's not much better than a candy bar.

Nothing wrong with Special K, but it's not what you want if you're super serious about healthy eating. I love Special K products but my SO, who is a nutrition buff, would never touch them


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 24, 2014)

"Causal dieting mom" LOL


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry that might not be funny to some of you


----------



## Krystan (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IndiaLynRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry that might not be funny to some of you
No way, I think we all laughed and can relate! Haha.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 26, 2014)

I got my Special K breakfast shakes yesterday and my Starbucks K cups today!  If anyone wants coupons PM me.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did anyone wind up getting anything on their Kroger card?  My account on the Kroger website does not show anything, and the campaign page on bzzagent only talks about the Inspired Gatherings site.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone wind up getting anything on their Kroger card?  My account on the Kroger website does not show anything, and the campaign page on bzzagent only talks about the Inspired Gatherings site.
I called and now they're claiming the coupons will come out next week. They completely dropped the ball on this campaign, it has caused me to have no desire to participate in any campaigns again.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 27, 2014)

I cannot get enough of the starbucks. I love Starbucks so much but the nearest one to me is 2hrs. If I am around one I practically drown myself in it. I may have to use the coupons myself and stock up.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

Got my Starbucks campaign in today! Woohoo


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

got the starbucks goodies in the mail today. i'm so tempted to keep the coupons to myself 




. a box of these is around $12 in my area. shooooot, lol


----------



## slinka (Mar 28, 2014)

I forgot to post here- but got to try the colgate whitening brush+pen, tone body wash, Nasacort (which got cancelled after I got my box), glade wax melts &amp; customizable oil thingy Anddd....crap. I'm forgetting something.
Edit: Remembered! The quaker warm and crunchy granola thing.

At least I think these were all bzzagent... (So many things at once!)


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 28, 2014)

Drinking my Starbucks K-Cups right now....they are delish! So tempted to keep the coupons for myself as well!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Drinking my Starbucks K-Cups right now....they are delish! So tempted to keep the coupons for myself as well!

I had a cup this morning and tbh, I thought it was sooo nasty! It really felt like I was drinking dollar store coffee...and I usually love Starbucks coffee. Even their instant coffee is better than the Blonde Roast!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

Warning: the Starbucks coupons didn't work at cvs but the cashier was nice enough to manually input the coupon in their system. Just be careful if you use self checkout.


----------



## ByTheMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a cup this morning and tbh, I thought it was sooo nasty! It really felt like I was drinking dollar store coffee...and I usually love Starbucks coffee. Even their instant coffee is better than the Blonde Roast!
I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was awful! I struggled to finish the cup I made and definitely won't be making any more, so hopefully someone else in my house likes it. There was just something about the flavor that I couldn't get past. 

This was my first campaign, so hopefully those of you that are more experienced can help me out. What do you do when you don't like a campaign product?


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ByTheMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought it was awful! I struggled to finish the cup I made and definitely won't be making any more, so hopefully someone else in my house likes it. There was just something about the flavor that I couldn't get past. 

This was my first campaign, so hopefully those of you that are more experienced can help me out. What do you do when you don't like a campaign product? 

I didn't even finish my cup and won't be making more.

When you don't like something, just be honest. They want real opinions and they want them shared.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 28, 2014)

This is why I wasn't as sad to not get it. Blonde roast is nasty. I already tried it in store. Gross. Give me a dark roast any day.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

> This is why I wasn't as sad to not get it. Blonde roast is nasty. I already tried it in store. Gross. Give me a dark roast any day.


 Is it me or does dark roast make one hyper? I only drink it if I slept &lt; 6 hours in a night.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it me or does dark roast make one hyper? I only drink it if I slept &lt; 6 hours in a night.

Darker roasts have more caffeine than lighter ones. That's why.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Darker roasts have more caffeine than lighter ones. That's why.


 Oh ok. I use them seldomly. I'm a medium roast type of girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 28, 2014)

Sad panda while I wait for my Starbucks to arrive. =(


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh ok. I use them seldomly. I'm a medium roast type of girl






I love French roast which is a dark roast. Medium roast is what I normally get though since I rarely buy coffee, and that's what we have and make at work lol. Why spend money on something you can get for free?


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 28, 2014)

That is actually a myth. They are virtually the same amount of caffeine.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 28, 2014)

Dark roasts technically *lose* caffeine through the roasting process, however lose more water so the beans shrink a bit and you are using more beans in the same scoop, netting more caffeine. Taking coffee too serious up in here. (But yes it's generally not a big difference)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 28, 2014)

Went on a roadtrip with the boy toy today. Drove an hour and a half and finally found a starbucks. I got 2 venti iced coffees and a cup. If I could choose how I died I would want to drown in Starbucks. Just obsessed. But I forgot my coupons to buy more bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummer.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2014)

> I love French roast which is a dark roast. Medium roast is what I normally get though since I rarely buy coffee, and that's what we have and make at work lol. Why spend money on something you can get for free?


 My job is too cheap to pay for coffee so I keep a stash in my locker.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My job is too cheap to pay for coffee so I keep a stash in my locker.

My job is cheap too...like super cheap. In January they said they weren't going to be buying anything other than essential supplies for the classrooms (I work at a daycare), and they said it would only be for January and maybe February. Well, it's almost April and we still can't get anything other than things like Clorox wipes, glue, pens and other super basic things. But, we do always have coffee. At least 2 pots are made everyday, and often it's 3. And there's milk and sugar there too, so if that's how you take your coffee, that's free to you as well.

I'm extremely lucky with my job as well though because it keeps me eating healthy, and it has decreased my grocery bill by a lot! We have a cook who makes breakfast and lunch daily, and we as staff are encouraged to eat what is made with the kids, and most of the stuff is absolutely amazing! It's all vegetarian and has lots of different foods and combinations. The only things I don't eat are the things that contain gluten since I'm gluten intolerant, and the quinoa salad because I can't stand the texture of quinoa. Usually I can eat almost everything. I can't do pancakes or quesadillas or barley, but he makes soup to go with most bready things and I can always eat that!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love French roast which is a dark roast. Medium roast is what I normally get though since I rarely buy coffee, and that's what we have and make at work lol. Why spend money on something you can get for free?

My job is too cheap to pay for coffee so I keep a stash in my locker. 
That is sad.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2014)

> That is sad.


 Especially when your job has an operating budget of over a billion dollars. I heard before I got there you had to bring your own pens and paper to work. Plus they haven't updated the chairs since 1999 and they gave me a minor spine condition so I bought and assembled my own chair from Walmart and rolled it in there, but enough about this place, lol. Anyone get a new campaign besides Starbucks?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My job is cheap too...like super cheap. In January they said they weren't going to be buying anything other than essential supplies for the classrooms (I work at a daycare), and they said it would only be for January and maybe February. Well, it's almost April and we still can't get anything other than things like Clorox wipes, glue, pens and other super basic things. But, we do always have coffee. At least 2 pots are made everyday, and often it's 3. And there's milk and sugar there too, so if that's how you take your coffee, that's free to you as well.

I'm extremely lucky with my job as well though because it keeps me eating healthy, and it has decreased my grocery bill by a lot! We have a cook who makes breakfast and lunch daily, and we as staff are encouraged to eat what is made with the kids, and most of the stuff is absolutely amazing! It's all vegetarian and has lots of different foods and combinations. The only things I don't eat are the things that contain gluten since I'm gluten intolerant, and the quinoa salad because I can't stand the texture of quinoa. Usually I can eat almost everything. I can't do pancakes or quesadillas or barley, but he makes soup to go with most bready things and I can always eat that!
That sounds like an amazing cafe for those kids! Get them eating right young! My job has cafe for employees, but the only thing they serve in there are the leftovers from banquets we host throughout the week which is irritating because those banquets paid for the food, and then they go and charge the employees to eat the leftovers. When they aren't serving week old food, they make hot dogs or chicken fingers. So after about a year of that nonsense, I just bring my own lunch. Those quinoa salads sound heavenly compared to our cafe, ha!


----------



## Misdameanor (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm obsessed with any kind of coffee so maybe that's why I didn't really think the Blonde roast tasted bad...I sometimes prefer a lighter cup of coffee though, since I typically drink dark roasts all week long. I definitely think it's drink-able, and not nasty though.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misdameanor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm obsessed with any kind of coffee so maybe that's why I didn't really think the Blonde roast tasted bad...I sometimes prefer a lighter cup of coffee though, since I typically drink dark roasts all week long. I definitely think it's drink-able, and not nasty though. 
I worked at a local, small-town coffee shop for most of my teenage years and we were all super-duper coffee snobs (and still are, sometimes!) and honestly I didn't think it was that bad of a roast. I hate Starbucks coffee when I order it at an actual Starbucks (they ALWAYS burn it) but the kcup wasn't that terrible. Just kind of a basic cuppa, but not that bad.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I worked at a local, small-town coffee shop for most of my teenage years and we were all super-duper coffee snobs (and still are, sometimes!) and honestly I didn't think it was that bad of a roast. I hate Starbucks coffee when I order it at an actual Starbucks (they ALWAYS burn it) but the kcup wasn't that terrible. Just kind of a basic cuppa, but not that bad.


 I'm somewhat of a coffee snob myself. I agree about starbucks. If I go there with friends, I have to get something that's super sugary so it kinda covers up the burnt flavor! I thought it was just me! Haha. But I've gotten the bags of coffee and the k cups and they're not bad. The bags seem better than the k cups though, IMO. I used a refillable k cup with the bag coffee.


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got an email about the Kroger Inspired Gathering campaign.  They gave us a coupon for 15% off deli and bakery of up to $6.  This is NOT ok!!!


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 1, 2014)

This is the auto-reply to the hateful email I sent them.  It would have been nice to know I didn't have to buzz... like maybe a month ago!

Hello,

Thank you for the email. We hope you've been enjoying checking out Kroger's Inspired Gathering website as part of this BzzCampaign!

We appreciate everyone's patience while we've been working with Kroger to develop a new offer.

While Kroger could not provide such an amazing value again as the original offer, now you'll be able to plan your next gathering with great items from the Deli and Bakery department using your 15% off coupon.

Please note:

*If you do not participate in the Kroger Inspired Gathering BzzCampaign, this one will not have any affect on your account. No need to remove or exclude you from it. You will still see this campaign listed on your BzzCampaigns page. Please disregard any further correspondence that you receive from us about this campaign and let us know if you have any other questions or concerns!*

Best Regards,

Roberta
BzzAgent


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 1, 2014)

Up to $6? That is pathetic compared to the original coupon. After the correspondence I've had with BzzAgent's CS over this, I am completely disgusted by them. And the way they handled this was seriously so pathetic.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
With a minimum purchase.  COME ON OVER FOR MY PARTY, LUNCH MEAT FOR ALL.


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With a minimum purchase.  COME ON OVER FOR MY PARTY, LUNCH MEAT FOR ALL.
You have to spend at least $20 to get to use the coupon too.  I was so excited to finally get a Kroger campaign.  They send out tons of "free stuff" coupons.  I would have been so much happier with a free roll of paper towels.


----------



## disconik (Apr 1, 2014)

So for my first campaign, it's a Welcome Aboard campaign.  They're sending me a magnetic clip for my coupons and a booklet.  Is this a new thing or is it pretty standard?  It's saying the campaign is 34 days.  Does that mean I won't get any other campaign invites in the meantime?


----------



## knightsgirl (Apr 1, 2014)

> You have to spend at least $20 to get to use the coupon too. Â I was so excited to finally get a Kroger campaign. Â They send out tons of "free stuff" coupons. Â I would have been so much happier with a free roll of paper towels. Â


 Exactly. $6 off $20 in bakery and deli only is so ridic.


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exactly. $6 off $20 in bakery and deli only is so ridic.
Worse.  It's actually only $3 off a purchase of $20.  It's 15% off - with a minimum purchase of $20 and a maximum payout of $6 (off of a $40 purchase).


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for my first campaign, it's a Welcome Aboard campaign.  They're sending me a magnetic clip for my coupons and a booklet.  Is this a new thing or is it pretty standard?  It's saying the campaign is 34 days.  Does that mean I won't get any other campaign invites in the meantime?
Welcome!  I didn't get anything like that for my first campaign.  It sounds cool.  I don't know if this one is any different, but you can usually have multiple campaigns in progress.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for my first campaign, it's a Welcome Aboard campaign.  They're sending me a magnetic clip for my coupons and a booklet.  Is this a new thing or is it pretty standard?  It's saying the campaign is 34 days.  Does that mean I won't get any other campaign invites in the meantime?
I just got that as well.


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

i actually like starbucks blonde roast better than the normal/dark roast!


----------



## LillyT (Apr 1, 2014)

Just want to vent:

My score has been dropping lately for no reason. It went from a 9.2 to a 9.1 (okay. no big deal) But today it dropped to a 8.9. I sign on every day to check for surveys and I always complete several activities for every campaign I'm in. I've also gotten about 6 "exceptionals" for activies and my score never moved up from a 9.2.

This is really frustrating.


----------



## Kelli (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for my first campaign, it's a Welcome Aboard campaign.  They're sending me a magnetic clip for my coupons and a booklet.  Is this a new thing or is it pretty standard?  It's saying the campaign is 34 days.  Does that mean I won't get any other campaign invites in the meantime?
They didn't do this when I first signed up, but that was a few years ago lol. You can have multiple campaigns going, so you could still qualify while this is going on if you meet the requirements for others.

Maybe they now do this to get a feel for how people will do as a bzzagent.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you guys get "exceptionals"? I never get more than good! They didn't seem to like it when I was negative about the Fiber One cereal (even though I said that I explained the product without bias when I buzzed about it).


----------



## disconik (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!  I'm looking forward to my first REAL campaign.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 1, 2014)

> How do you guys get "exceptionals"? I never get more than good! They didn't seem to like it when I was negative about the Fiber One cereal (even though I said that I explained the product without bias when I buzzed about it).


 I've gotten probably 5 excellent scores. I think it was because I made it too lengthy for them to read. Haha. Jk. I'm not sure if spelling and grammar count, but I'm weird about it and speak very properly in my postings to them. I also kind of try to tell a story about what happened. It seems to go over well?


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've gotten probably 5 excellent scores. I think it was because I made it too lengthy for them to read. Haha. Jk. I'm not sure if spelling and grammar count, but I'm weird about it and speak very properly in my postings to them. I also kind of try to tell a story about what happened. It seems to go over well?
Thanks for the tips! I will try making it into a story. Maybe I need to get more creative! Haha


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Thanks for the tips! I will try making it into a story. Maybe I need to get more creative! Haha


 Yeah I've tried a few different formats for writing, and that seems to be what has gotten the best scores! Good luck! :-D


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

So Starbucks won't even take the Starbucks coupons? Wtf? Who takes these damn coupons? I'm 0/2 right now.


----------



## LillyT (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you guys get "exceptionals"? I never get more than good! They didn't seem to like it when I was negative about the Fiber One cereal (even though I said that I explained the product without bias when I buzzed about it).
Honestly, I think it's pretty random. I mean, it has to be a high quality review, but ultimately it's up to the individual reading it to decide and apparently they aren't supposed to give "exceptionals" out liberally.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So Starbucks won't even take the Starbucks coupons? Wtf? Who takes these damn coupons? I'm 0/2 right now.
Where else have you tried them? I was going to try using them at Target or Walmart.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Where else have you tried them? I was going to try using them at Target or Walmart.


 So far cvs and Starbucks. I don't live near target or walmart but I will try other places in my area. Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So far cvs and Starbucks. I don't live near target or walmart but I will try other places in my area. Thanks for the tip





Wow I am shocked that CVS didn't accept the coupon! Did they give you a reason why? I coupon there on a regular basis and they pretty much take every single coupon I throw at them lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Wow I am shocked that CVS didn't accept the coupon! Did they give you a reason why? I coupon there on a regular basis and they pretty much take every single coupon I throw at them lol


 Same here! My local CVS and Walgreens are awesome about coupons!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 2, 2014)

It was the self checkout. It gave an error message. They manually put the coupon I'm but I'm not sure why it didn't work that day. I don't live by a walgreens either. I live in a college town and I don't live by much. At least sephora and ulta are here lol


----------



## splash79 (Apr 2, 2014)

I joined BzzScore about a 6 weeks ago and I don't know what to do now.  I've filled out every survey, connected with Facebook and Twitter, and none of the grocery stores are in my city.  My score is a 3.5, but do people get campaigns with that low of a score?  Just not sure what I'm suppose do next except wait.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I joined BzzScore about a 6 weeks ago and I don't know what to do now.  I've filled out every survey, connected with Facebook and Twitter, and none of the grocery stores are in my city.  My score is a 3.5, but do people get campaigns with that low of a score?  Just not sure what I'm suppose do next except wait.  
I got my first campaign with a lower score than that, so no worries! Just keep checking back each week or so to see if there are any new surveys. I don't have any of their affiliated grocery stores near me either, but I haven't had any issues getting non-grocery store related campaigns.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first campaign with a lower score than that, so no worries! Just keep checking back each week or so to see if there are any new surveys. I don't have any of their affiliated grocery stores near me either, but I haven't had any issues getting non-grocery store related campaigns.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you, MissJexie!  I was a bit worried that I'd never be able to get a score high enough to participate and was thinking that the grocery card was a major component.  I will remain patient!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Thank you, MissJexie! Â I was a bit worried that I'd never be able to get a score high enough to participate and was thinking that the grocery card was a major component. Â I will remain patient!


 I think I got my first campaign at like... A 2.something. So no worries! They'll give you a chance! Lol. And after my first one, I started getting multiple campaigns all the time.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So for my first campaign, it's a Welcome Aboard campaign.  They're sending me a magnetic clip for my coupons and a booklet.  Is this a new thing or is it pretty standard?  It's saying the campaign is 34 days.  Does that mean I won't get any other campaign invites in the meantime?
Sounds like something new, you should be able to have more than one campaign going on at a time.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 4, 2014)

I finally received my Starbucks k-cups! Whew! I was beginning to think I was never going to get them. I'll be trying them tomorrow morning. I tend to prefer darker roasts, so we shall see. 

Also, looking at the coupons, I wonder if maybe the issue was with the scanner where you were using it? I know I tried using a similar coupon with the weird double barcode earlier today while at Walmart, and the pharmacy told me their handheld scanners couldn't do them, but that the regular full-size scanner at the checkout register was able to handle them.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

I used one of the Starbucks coupons at Target today and had no problem, in case anyone is looking for a place that will take them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 6, 2014)

My wallet got wet...I had a tumbler lid come off in my purse (Ironically, it was a Starbucks one) and my Starbucks coupons got all wet and dried together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily, I was able to use one because it dried code side out. I was looking forward to using the others to stock up. $4 off is an amazing deal to me. I drink Starbucks anyways. So sad for the loss of coupons....I feel like a 21yr old should not feel bad about a loss of coupons lol


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2014)

Tried using the coupons at walgreens. They didn't work. 0/3. I wish I lived by a target.


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 7, 2014)

If you have the Starbucks campaign/coupons... Target has a promotion right now.  You get a $5 giftcard when you buy 3 select Starbucks products.  I know the bagged coffee is included, but I don't think the k-cups are.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have the Starbucks campaign/coupons... Target has a promotion right now.  You get a $5 giftcard when you buy 3 select Starbucks products.  I know the bagged coffee is included, but I don't think the k-cups are.
The K Cups are included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You get a $5 Gift Card when you buy 3 participating Coffee products. It's Starbucks as well as Archer Farms (possibly others?) I did that deal yesterdat. I got 2 Starbucks K Cup packs (used the $4/2 coupon from Bzz Agent) and I also got a pack of Archer Farms K Cups and used a $1 off mobile coupon, as well as a % off cartwheel deal for the Archer Farms and got a great deal!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2014)

just got into the silk almond milk campaign


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got into the silk almond milk campaign
Me too! This is right up my alley, I drink almond milk every day and usually the Silk brand. I hadn't heard of the Protein + fiber kind. I hope my Kroger carries it!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 7, 2014)

got into the silk one too - only i realized afterwards the coupon has to be redeemed at a Kroger brand store...i have none of those near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 7, 2014)

> got into the silk one too - only i realized afterwards the coupon has to be redeemed at a Kroger brand store...i have none of those near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's so weird! I've taken numerous surveys (including one when I first signed up) asking what stores I had near me. I assumed it was so I didn't get campaigns for Kroger or Harris Teeter. Lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's so weird! I've taken numerous surveys (including one when I first signed up) asking what stores I had near me. I assumed it was so I didn't get campaigns for Kroger or Harris Teeter. Lol.
i used to live in VA which has a bevy of Krogers, I now live in S TX and we only have HEB!


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 7, 2014)

> i used to live in VA which has a bevy of Krogers, I now live in S TX and we only have HEB!


 All I have anywhere near me for groceries are Copps (Roundys) and Walmart. Lmao. I feel your pain. I've never even seen a Kroger or anything. The only reason I know they exist is because we make their bags of French fries and other potato products at my work. Lol.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 10, 2014)

I just spotted this cake at Kroger... might have to use that bakery coupon after al!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 10, 2014)

Bwahahaha that made my day


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

> I just spotted this cake at Kroger... might have to use that bakery coupon after al!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you totally need to submit that to Cake Wrecks!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spotted this cake at Kroger... might have to use that bakery coupon after al! 






HAHAHA OH MY GOD I'm cracking up


----------



## slinka (Apr 11, 2014)

bahaha, that cake. Too perfect- I know what I'm making for my husband's bday this month =p


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just spotted this cake at Kroger... might have to use that bakery coupon after al!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

So I noticed that on Facebook, BzzAgent was basically all but begging more guys to sign up. Someone asked if their husband could sign up or if it was 1 account per household. BzzAgent replied that they could both have accounts.

So of course, I signed my fiance up! Chances are I'll end up doing all his reviews, but he's always so jealous of me when I get all my packages in the mail LOL


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so glad everyone loved that cake.  I laugh every time I see that picture!  

While I was at Kroger using my $4 off Starbucks coupons, I noticed a little offer flyer.  You get a $5 Starbucks Card eGift when you turn in a receipt showing 2 starbucks purchases in 1 transaction.  This is perfect when you use the BzzAgent coupons!  You need the receipt and the UPC labels.  

Starbucks.com/springoffer is where they tell you to go.


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 15, 2014)

Another deal to go with the Starbucks campaign... Target had the 20 oz bags of Veranda marked down to $3.49 from $12.99!  If you use them with your coupon - it's $1.50 per bag.  These are the bigger bags too!  And I'm going to send away for the $5 egift card.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Another deal to go with the Starbucks campaign... Target had the 20 oz bags of Veranda marked down to $3.49 from $12.99! Â If you use them with your coupon - it's $1.50 per bag. Â These are the bigger bags too! Â And I'm going to send away for the $5 egift card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG. I don't have a coupon (didn't get the starbucks campaign. So sad. ). But that's an awesome deal anyways! Thanks for the tip! Guess I'll be going to target ASAP!


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG. I don't have a coupon (didn't get the starbucks campaign. So sad. ). But that's an awesome deal anyways! Thanks for the tip! Guess I'll be going to target ASAP!
Aww - I gave away the last of my coupons.  But $3.49 is a great deal.  And if you buy 2 on 1 receipt, you can send away for the $5 Starbucks egift card.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another deal to go with the Starbucks campaign... Target had the 20 oz bags of Veranda marked down to $3.49 from $12.99!  If you use them with your coupon - it's $1.50 per bag.  These are the bigger bags too!  And I'm going to send away for the $5 egift card.






I was just thinking this morning that I'm running low on coffee! I guess I know where I'm going tomorrow morning!


----------



## beautyblogbs (Apr 15, 2014)

I love bzzagent. I've gotten quite a few different things to try out from them. A covergirl foundation, Kcups, Air Fresheners and other things. I think its a great way to try new products!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 18, 2014)

I got the new Bic Soleil campaign today!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the new Bic Soleil campaign today!
me too! i think this will be my third razor campaign with bzz. i'm still using my cover girl whipped creme foundation that i tested out with bzz and i think it's my holy grail drugstore foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KryssiCakes (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the new Bic Soleil campaign today!
Me too!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 18, 2014)

Got in the Bic campaign too! I have no idea, but I am so excited. Not gonna lie, I am lax on shaving...my motto: Never shave above the knee unless your expecting company.....or "Ehh I'm wearing pants today therefore there is no need to shave" LOL Maybe this will get me to finally shave my legs. Struggles of being a lady.


----------



## slinka (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in the BIC one too, looking forward to some free razors =p


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in the razor one too! This is perfect timing for the upcoming spring-summer season!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got in the Bic campaign too! I have no idea, but I am so excited. Not gonna lie, I am lax on shaving...my motto: Never shave above the knee unless your expecting company.....or "*Ehh I'm wearing pants today therefore there is no need to shave*" LOL Maybe this will get me to finally shave my legs. Struggles of being a lady.
LOL that's basically me the entire winter. Thankfully my asian genes didn't fail me in this aspect and I only have to shave my legs once every 7-10 days or so before it starts getting noticeable. I shave my arms too because the dark hair is too noticeable for my taste and I have no clue why I have to do those every 3-4 days or so. C'mon, body, try to be somewhat consistent!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to the MUT user that posted the Starbucks eGift card promo earlier. A couple days ago, I bought 2 bags of Starbucks ground coffee at CVS for $6.99 each, used the $4 BzzAgent coupon and I just applied for the $5 eGift card. So, both bags should come out to $5 total!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 20, 2014)

No razor for me, but after the Schick Hydro one awhile back, I don't want any more new razors to try! I had absolutely NEVER gotten such bad razor burn in my life! I will happily stay with my men's Schick Hydro that I've been using for years. I would like another campaign though. Starbucks one is pretty meh, although I did try it again, and it is drinkable, just not very good.


----------



## disconik (Apr 23, 2014)

I got in on the gluten free pizza campaign.  Yay?  lol

But really, I have a few friends that have gluten issues so this will actually be a good one for me to be able to give coupons to friends.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 23, 2014)

disconik said:


> I got in on the gluten free pizza campaign.  Yay?  lol
> 
> But really, I have a few friends that have gluten issues so this will actually be a good one for me to be able to give coupons to friends.


What?!? I would LOVE that campaign!! I am severely gluten intolerant and pizza is one of my favorite foods!!!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 23, 2014)

I got the Freshetta Gluten free pizza campaign as well yesterday.


----------



## disconik (Apr 23, 2014)

KeepOnSingin said:


> What?!? I would LOVE that campaign!! I am severely gluten intolerant and pizza is one of my favorite foods!!!




It starts on May 5th so I'll post when it begins.  You can PM with your address and I'll send you some coupons!


----------



## JaneSays (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got in the Coppertone campaign!  I am really excited for this one.  We live 15 minutes from the beach and spend a lot of time in the sun.


----------



## disconik (May 1, 2014)

I'm now in on the dr. scholls campaign AND the coppertone campaign!


----------



## wadedl (May 1, 2014)

All I got was a Bleu Cheese campaign. I don't know if I want the Bleu Cheese so I have not said yes.


----------



## Meggpi (May 2, 2014)

I'm on a drought.  I know they say they want honest feedback, but I've really panned the last few campaigns I've been in and I'm convinced I've been blacklisted, lol.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I'm on a drought.  I know they say they want honest feedback, but I've really panned the last few campaigns I've been in and I'm convinced I've been blacklisted, lol.


They have been neglecting me too my last campaing was the cereal boxes.


----------



## shy32 (May 2, 2014)

I hadn't had  any campaigns in months. I am currently in the Claritin for kids and just got invited today to the  Willy Wonka peel a pop. B)


----------



## Jeaniney (May 2, 2014)

Yay I got the Coppertone campaign!

Bzz is loving me right now, I am in currently in 6 campaigns: Starbucks Blonde Roast, Silk Almondmilk, Private Selection Mason Jar Desserts, Bic razors, Costello blue cheese, and Coppertone. So much bzzing to do!


----------



## quene8106 (May 2, 2014)

I'm currently in the Starbucks campaign, the bic one, the silk milk one, and some blue cheese or yogurt campaign.

I hope that everyone that is going through a drought ends soon. I've been there and I know how it feels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 2, 2014)

After 11 months of not having a campaign, I am now in 4! I was pretty sure they didn't like me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in the Starbucks, Special K, Bic Soleil and now the Coppertone.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 3, 2014)

I just signed up and just did about 50 surveys (not really, but it was alot!) so hopefully some new campaigns with open soon that I can hopefully do!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> Yay I got the Coppertone campaign!
> 
> Bzz is loving me right now, I am in currently in 6 campaigns: Starbucks Blonde Roast, Silk Almondmilk, Private Selection Mason Jar Desserts, Bic razors, Costello blue cheese, and Coppertone. So much bzzing to do!


Wow so many campaigns! I just got in the Coppertone campaign too, cant wait to get that one.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> After 11 months of not having a campaign, I am now in 4! I was pretty sure they didn't like me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am in the Starbucks, Special K, Bic Soleil and now the Coppertone.


Nice!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> I just signed up and just did about 50 surveys (not really, but it was alot!) so hopefully some new campaigns with open soon that I can hopefully do!


Good luck!


----------



## disconik (May 5, 2014)

shy32 said:


> I hadn't had  any campaigns in months. I am currently in the Claritin for kids and just got invited today to the  Willy Wonka peel a pop. B)



Ooo!  I wanted the peel a pop campaign!  Can't wait to hear how they are.  I know my kids would probably dig it.


----------



## Lrking1999 (May 5, 2014)

I just joined. I'm hoping to get a campaign soon but I doubt I'll be in many since I don't do much or buy many things other than makeup. I did go ahead and take every survey though.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2014)

Lrking1999 said:


> I just joined. I'm hoping to get a campaign soon but I doubt I'll be in many since I don't do much or buy many things other than makeup. I did go ahead and take every survey though.


Good luck!


----------



## disconik (May 6, 2014)

Got my freschetta gluten free pizza bzzkit last night!  The pizza cutter it came with was a cool little extra.  I got the coupon for a free pizza and then 2 $2 off coupons.  Do they normally only send out 2 coupons for the product?


----------



## Jeaniney (May 6, 2014)

disconik said:


> Got my freschetta gluten free pizza bzzkit last night!  The pizza cutter it came with was a cool little extra.  I got the coupon for a free pizza and then 2 $2 off coupons.  Do they normally only send out 2 coupons for the product?


Nice! What a fun campaign. I think it varies a lot how many coupons to pass out they include. For a Keurig campaign last fall they gave everyone 20 coupons for 50% off a Keurig. That was awesome and I walked around the office like Santa. For the Silk soymilk campaign I think I got 3 $1 coupons though, so I guess it just depends on what the brand decides to do.


----------



## lovepink (May 6, 2014)

Got my Freschetta Gluten Free Bzz kit today.  Hopefully I can find the pizza in stores around here!  I looked at Target on Sunday but no luck.


----------



## disconik (May 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my Freschetta Gluten Free Bzz kit today.  Hopefully I can find the pizza in stores around here!  I looked at Target on Sunday but no luck.


On the campaign page there's a link to a store locator so you can find it.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2014)

I just got invited to another Paula's Choice campaign for acne products for my teens. Excited for them to try it...maybe it will get them in the habit of taking better care of their skin.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I got invited to  Dr. Scholl’s® Custom Fit® Orthotic Inserts - I do walk a lot and I have fallen arches, so I am really excited about this one!  These are 50.00 inserts!  I have to go to a  Foot Mapping Kiosk (lol) to have my foot measured - there is one at my local CVS - and then they will send them out at the end of may - looking forward to them!!


----------



## dressupthedog (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got invited to Dr. Scholl’s® Custom Fit® Orthotic Inserts - I do walk a lot and I have fallen arches, so I am really excited about this one! These are 50.00 inserts! I have to go to a Foot Mapping Kiosk (lol) to have my foot measured - there is one at my local CVS - and then they will send them out at the end of may - looking forward to them!!


Wow, sounds like a great campaign. Congrats!


----------



## Krystan (May 8, 2014)

I got invited to a Dr. Scholl's campaign also, for the DreamWalks... the ones for high heels.
Super happy because I've actually been wanting them. I have some MEAN heels y'all. 

This will be my first campaign! *happy dance*


----------



## JaneSays (May 8, 2014)

I got invited to the DreamWalks campaign too.  Looking forward to it!  Those custom fit inserts sound nice.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 8, 2014)

I just got into the DreamWalks campaign and I just started the Bic SoleilGlow razors (which I LOVE.)  I actually deactivated my Influenster account so I could focus on bzzagent.


----------



## caseybean025 (May 8, 2014)

Got the dream walk campaign! Yay!


----------



## xlisaa (May 8, 2014)

I got the Dream Walk campaign, but I decided to decline it. However, I did accept the Paula's Choice Acne kit campaign!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 9, 2014)

Just got into a Kroger Summer Favorites campaign for a bag of pretzel pieces and a bag of rolled tortilla chips. They let me choose mild or spicy and of course I said SPICY! Not a fancy foot insert but I will happily eat free junk food and tell my friends about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 9, 2014)

Just got into a Paula's Choice campaign too...omg! I joined in Feb and only got the Starbucks campaign then I got 3 in the last week. Must have done something right with the Starbucks one.


----------



## splash79 (May 9, 2014)

I was invited to the Dreamworks campaign (my second campaign since I joined!) and declined because I don't really wear high heels.  I regret declining, because it occurred to me that one of the reasons I don't wear heels (other than not having a reason to at the moment) is because I find them uncomfortable, which these might help with.  Wasn't even thinking about that at the time!


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (May 9, 2014)

Has anyone been offered to do either of the epilator campaigns? I really how I get offered to be apart of one of those. It's probably really hard to get into one of those.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

TwinkleSprinks said:


> Has anyone been offered to do either of the epilator campaigns? I really how I get offered to be apart of one of those. It's probably really hard to get into one of those.


I really wanted that one...but I guess I should not complain, as I have done 6 campaigns with them since I joined in late Jan.


----------



## dianaMarie (May 9, 2014)

I got an invite for the dreamwalk campaign but I don't wear heels so I didn't accept the invite but I did get into the Special K moments and the coppertone sunscreen campaign. Excited for both of them.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 9, 2014)

I just got into the DreamWalk campaign and I'm really excited because if they work, I might just start wearing heels WAY more often.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (May 9, 2014)

Yay just got into the Paula's Choice as well! 
Between bzzagent and Loreal, I'm on a dang roll this week!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (May 9, 2014)

I didn't get in the epilator campaign and I really wanted that one!  I had a few surveys about it and thought I would get it.  Oh well.  I'm pretty pleased with the campaigns I have been in, though.


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2014)

If anyone wants a Freschetta Gluten Free Pizza coupon ($2 off) PM me your address and I will mail it to you.  I have one left.  

Coupon Claimed!  Thank you!


----------



## Kelli (May 12, 2014)

I got my Coppertone Sunscreen today! The weather has been horribly overcast and tons of rain, so I haven't tried it out but it seems like we got quite a bit! One bottle of the main kind, two mini's of the spray kind and 3 small sharing samples of the main kind.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 13, 2014)

I'm so excited for the Paula's Choice! I was getting frustrated because I haven't seen ANY activity on loreal, I DQ'd in Influenster (first survey offered since I joined in OCTOBER), and I get a survey within a week at bzzagent! Definitely made up for those other two lol


----------



## meganbernadette (May 15, 2014)

I'm in the starbucks campaign, special k campaign, sunscreen campaign, and i just got picked for the dr scholls campaign. UM, WHAT? I'm 26 why do I need Dr. Scholls? LOL I clearly accepted the invitation though.


----------



## caseybean025 (May 15, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> I'm in the starbucks campaign, special k campaign, sunscreen campaign, and i just got picked for the dr scholls campaign. UM, WHAT? I'm 26 why do I need Dr. Scholls? LOL I clearly accepted the invitation though.


I'm also 26 and accepted this campaign. It's insoles for your heels. Can't wait to try them!!!


----------



## bellastarr (May 15, 2014)

I'm in the Starbucks campaign, Frescetta gluten free pizza, and Paula's Choice.  I was invited to the Dr. Scholls one but turned it down because I don't wear heels.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 15, 2014)

So I'm in Bic Soleils, Starbucks, &amp; Paula's Choice. Keep it up Bzz Agent!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (May 16, 2014)

I got accepted into my first ever campaign!!! It's the Dr Scholls one! I'm actually excited because I need insoles for my shoes. xD


----------



## Krystan (May 16, 2014)

That Paula's Choice stuff needs to come like now because my skin has been ANGRY this week.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 17, 2014)

I got the Go Daddy Webpage &amp; the Dr. Scholl's inserts.

I was invited to a snack one this week but it was closed by the time I clicked my link.

I just signed up a couple weeks ago. Great site!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 17, 2014)

Krystan said:


> That Paula's Choice stuff needs to come like now because my skin has been ANGRY this week.


I'm so so so excited for this. I am 24 and I have worse acne right now than I ever did as a teen. I eat way healthier now but I'm super stressed so that might be what's causing it. Either way, I'm excited as heck to try those.


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2014)

paula's choice exfoliator made me break out something horrible.   I had to stop using it - I know about the "purging" and all of that, but I could not go to work looking like I was!! 

it works for many people - but for me, it made my skin worse.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

Just got my Paula's Choice stuff. Holy crap! That's a lot of stuff. 5 trial kits with 3 deluxe samples in each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got my Paula's Choice stuff. Holy crap! That's a lot of stuff. 5 trial kits with 3 deluxe samples in each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! I wish I would've gotten into that!


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I got invited to a Dr. Scholl's campaign also, for the DreamWalks... the ones for high heels.
> 
> Super happy because I've actually been wanting them. I have some MEAN heels y'all.
> 
> This will be my first campaign! *happy dance*


Congrats on your first campaign, I got into that one too.


----------



## JC327 (May 19, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I didn't get in the epilator campaign and I really wanted that one!  I had a few surveys about it and thought I would get it.  Oh well.  I'm pretty pleased with the campaigns I have been in, though.


I wanted that one too.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 19, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Wow! I wish I would've gotten into that!


Edit: Upon further inspection, the coupon is actually the same for everyone. PRCLEAR20 gets everyone 20% off their first order and free shipping. 

But I would be more than happy to give up a set or two!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

Ohhhh boyfriend just got into one with a The Art of Shaving® Full Size Ocean Kelp Kit. It looks AWESOME. And honestly kind of fancy/expensive. He's going to be so pumped!


----------



## Krystan (May 20, 2014)

I am in loooove with my Paula's choice. I've been using some of her natural wash for a few months and loved it but this acne kit is uhh-mazing. I had horrible acne as a teenager and I WISH I had this stuff then. Now I just have the occasional breakout but I think I will use this stuff regularly just because I love it! 

This is just from using it once, I don't know how I'll feel later.. but so far I'm extremely impressed.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhhh boyfriend just got into one with a The Art of Shaving® Full Size Ocean Kelp Kit. It looks AWESOME. And honestly kind of fancy/expensive. He's going to be so pumped!


I wish you could succeed at BzzAgent without needing FB/twitter/stuff. My bf is a teacher and he undoubtedly would love to try that and get his coworkers to purchase a lot of products like that...but he would never be on board with the social media stuff.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 20, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I wish you could succeed at BzzAgent without needing FB/twitter/stuff. My bf is a teacher and he undoubtedly would love to try that and get his coworkers to purchase a lot of products like that...but he would never be on board with the social media stuff.


I just set his up this month &amp; have nothing connected! All I did were the surveys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (May 20, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I wish you could succeed at BzzAgent without needing FB/twitter/stuff. My bf is a teacher and he undoubtedly would love to try that and get his coworkers to purchase a lot of products like that...but he would never be on board with the social media stuff.


You can!  I don't post anyyyything to social media, my score isn't amazing but it's in the green. I write a review and do bzzreports and that's it.  Usually I give out coupons to people who I think would be interested and explain what it's for.  I'm not comfortable schilling on FB--I block friends for so much as mentioning a Jamberry party.  I'm a curmudgeon like that


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 20, 2014)

Oooh thanks for the heads-up!  I honestly thought you had to spam fb/twitter to get invites, haha.  I have done 2 campaigns and my score is between 6-7 and I've done minimal participating, but I did share one on fb and one on twitter so I thought they cared a lot about that. I also did a pinterest board, which was fine.   I'll definitely have him sign up now!!


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhhh boyfriend just got into one with a The Art of Shaving® Full Size Ocean Kelp Kit. It looks AWESOME. And honestly kind of fancy/expensive. He's going to be so pumped!


The hubby just got in the same campaign he is getting the Sandalwood. I bought him the unscented version for Christmas and he loves it.


----------



## Kelli (May 20, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Edit: Upon further inspection, the coupon is actually the same for everyone. PRCLEAR20 gets everyone 20% off their first order and free shipping.
> 
> But I would be more than happy to give up a set or two!


Thanks for sharing the code.

I will PM you about a set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

I have a twitter &amp; instagram account that is just for spamming...I do not spam on facebook and I didn't bother to create another account on FB just to spam the crap out of people.

I don't mind doing the pinterest board, as I can create a board just for that purpose and delete it once they have approved it.


----------



## JaneSays (May 21, 2014)

I only post to facebook when I have a coupon to share.  There are always plenty of tasks to choose from, it seems.


----------



## JaneSays (May 22, 2014)

Got an invitation to the Kroger secret culinary celebration.  I was one of the many that were burned during the Kroger inspired gathering campaign.  Very surprised to get an invitation to this one.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Got my first package from them! So exciting even though it's just insoles.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Got my first package from them! So exciting even though it's just insoles.


I'm so antsy to get mine! I got the email saying the campaign has officially started, but I didn't get my insoles yet. 

I have a pair of shoes I could really use them in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm so antsy to get mine! I got the email saying the campaign has officially started, but I didn't get my insoles yet.
> 
> I have a pair of shoes I could really use them in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really don't have any occasion where I might wear heels coming up (my job is suuuuper casual and I literally wear flip flops every day) so I'll probably at least test them out around the house for now!


----------



## kirstenholly (May 28, 2014)

Hmm.. I noticed the laser hair removal device campaigns are gone. Darn it, was hoping to get in one! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 29, 2014)

I got Dr Scholl's custom fit orthotic inserts from Bzz Agent yesterday, my arches are loving the extra support.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I got Dr Scholl's custom fit orthotic inserts from Bzz Agent yesterday, my arches are loving the extra support.


they had sent me the wrong 'size' - they did that with hundreds of their bzzagents and I am waiting for a replacement....


----------



## JaneSays (May 29, 2014)

I just got in the Kroger Fuel Rewards campaign.  It's just extra points towards the fuel discount.  I already do it, so I figured it won't be a big deal.  They seem to be at least a couple of days behind on reviewing activities.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 29, 2014)

@@biancardi That sucks, I hope you get the replacements soon. I guess I was lucky to get the right ones.


----------



## JamieHarris (May 29, 2014)

Very interesting thread. thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Smith (May 29, 2014)

meggpi said:


> You can!  I don't post anyyyything to social media, my score isn't amazing but it's in the green. I write a review and do bzzreports and that's it.  Usually I give out coupons to people who I think would be interested and explain what it's for.  I'm not comfortable schilling on FB--I block friends for so much as mentioning a Jamberry party.  I'm a curmudgeon like that


OMG Jamberry! LOL I am glad to know that I don't need to all of that...I am doing the Special K campaign and I was very underwhelmed with the four little 3 bite bars I received, yet they want just as much done for that (including the Pinterest board which drives me nuts).


----------



## Heather Smith (May 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they had sent me the wrong 'size' - they did that with hundreds of their bzzagents and I am waiting for a replacement....


I guess I better go check mine!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2014)

I know these coupons are from older campaigns and potentially less popular ones but I have the following coupons if anyone is interested:

1) Neutrogena $3 off when you buy an 2 Neutrogena Triple repair products (3 coupons)

2) Special K $1.50 off the Kellog's Special K Protein Breakfast shakes (5 coupons)

3) Freshetta Gluten Free Pizza $2 off (1 coupon)

PM me your address and I will put in mail to you!  If not I am leaving them at Target for any lucky takers/finders!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2014)

So it's been awhile since I got a campaign.... I just thought it was just a dry season and/or they hated me til I got an email reminder that I had forgotten to fill out a post-campaign survey!  And had about 20 informational surveys to do!  Oooops... lol

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wacko:   :blush:   :laughno:   :scared:


----------



## disconik (Jun 4, 2014)

So I FINALLY got in those Dr. Scholl's custom fit orthotic inserts and they seriously fit in ZERO of my shoes so I can't even evaluate them.


----------



## disconik (Jun 6, 2014)

I just got in on a natural cat food campaign.


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 6, 2014)

If you are in the Coppertone campaign... There is a Target Cartwheel coupon for 25% off.  If you use that with a $2 pass along coupon makes it about $3.25 a bottle!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 6, 2014)

So.. an update on Paula's Choice campaign.. 

The stuff has seriously ruined my skin and self-esteem. I just emailed Paula's Choice CS to explain because I would hate to go on bzzagent and report negatively without talking to them about it first. I'm sad because I love the brand, I have several of her products that I just love, but so far this one has been evil!!  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 6, 2014)

Krystan said:


> So.. an update on Paula's Choice campaign..
> 
> The stuff has seriously ruined my skin and self-esteem. I just emailed Paula's Choice CS to explain because I would hate to go on bzzagent and report negatively without talking to them about it first. I'm sad because I love the brand, I have several of her products that I just love, but so far this one has been evil!!  Has anyone else had this problem?


Which products have you been testing?


----------



## Kelli (Jun 6, 2014)

Krystan said:


> So.. an update on Paula's Choice campaign..
> 
> The stuff has seriously ruined my skin and self-esteem. I just emailed Paula's Choice CS to explain because I would hate to go on bzzagent and report negatively without talking to them about it first. I'm sad because I love the brand, I have several of her products that I just love, but so far this one has been evil!!  Has anyone else had this problem?


I had been using it for about four days in a row (and then I got lazy lol) and I didn't have any problems with it. I thought my skin was looking better than it was before (not a huge difference or anything, but I didn't have any bad reaction).


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

Krystan said:


> So.. an update on Paula's Choice campaign..
> 
> The stuff has seriously ruined my skin and self-esteem. I just emailed Paula's Choice CS to explain because I would hate to go on bzzagent and report negatively without talking to them about it first. I'm sad because I love the brand, I have several of her products that I just love, but so far this one has been evil!!  Has anyone else had this problem?


I was in a Paula's Choice campaign (Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid)  earlier this year and it made my face break out horribly.  I don't buy into this purge stuff one bit - a couple of days, sure.  But not a couple of weeks.  No other product did this to me.

It really is about skin type - some people just loved this product, but for me, it just ruined my skin.  I did write negative reviews about it - that is what bzzagent is for - they want your honest opinion.  I explained my skin type and what the product did to my face and a few choice closeups of my zits.

There was no way in bloody hades I was going to wait the 6 weeks for my skin to "get used to it".  Nope, sorry.  I am a professional and need to look my best, and having more zits than normal (and they WERE HORRIBLE pimples, not just little ones or ones that I could cover easily) was a blow to my self-esteem too.  I was so conscience about my skin in meetings where I had to do presentations.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was in a Paula's Choice campaign (Paula’s Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA Liquid)  earlier this year and it made my face break out horribly.  I don't buy into this purge stuff one bit - a couple of days, sure.  But not a couple of weeks.  No other product did this to me.
> 
> It really is about skin type - some people just loved this product, but for me, it just ruined my skin.  I did write negative reviews about it - that is what bzzagent is for - they want your honest opinion.  I explained my skin type and what the product did to my face and a few choice closeups of my zits.
> 
> There was no way in bloody hades I was going to wait the 6 weeks for my skin to "get used to it".  Nope, sorry.  I am a professional and need to look my best, and having more zits than normal (and they WERE HORRIBLE pimples, not just little ones or ones that I could cover easily) was a blow to my self-esteem too.  I was so conscience about my skin in meetings where I had to do presentations.


Oh wow, I've never heard anything like that. That makes it especially important to post a review I think. Almost all the reviews on the PC website are positive, so it's helpful for people to have that information. I never has the slightest reaction to the BHA liquid, by the way, so I definitely don't agree with people who say you _have _to have a "purging" phase in order for you to know it's working.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly I'm not having a great experience with my current Paula's Choice campaign.  I'm almost done with the "normal strength" deluxe samples and I'll use the "extra strength" ones next.  I have combo/oily skin and I was hoping PC would be my HG skincare.  I have more breakouts and blackheads now than I have since I was a teenager. I really hope its hormonal/stress related (which would definitely make sense right now) so I'm going to keep using PC for a few more weeks to see.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Honestly I'm not having a great experience with my current Paula's Choice campaign.  I'm almost done with the "normal strength" deluxe samples and I'll use the "extra strength" ones next.  I have combo/oily skin and I was hoping PC would be my HG skincare.  I have more breakouts and blackheads now than I have since I was a teenager. I really hope its hormonal/stress related (which would definitely make sense right now) so I'm going to keep using PC for a few more weeks to see.


Ditto. I had to stop using it. 

I went back to using my Origins Zero Oil stuff last week &amp; my face already looks a billion times better.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear all you ladies are having trouble with that campaign.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

@@kaitlin1209 @allistra44  that is what happened to me.  I stopped using it quickly.

I am still waiting for my replacement size on my dr scholls - I hope they come soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ditto. I had to stop using it.
> 
> I went back to using my Origins Zero Oil stuff last week &amp; my face already looks a billion times better.


Made my skin bad as well. The BP lotion essentially gave me chemical burns.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know if I'm using the same thing, I thought everyone had the same campaign.. Mine is the Paula's Choice Clear line.. 3 steps face wash, exfoliant and treatment. I am also in a professional environment and it was killing me. I didn't have many pimples to begin with, (MAYBE 3 or 4 at a time, small and easy to cover type) and now after using it my skin looks worse than it did when I was a teenager. And it makes me sick to see I'm not the only one with this problem! I have other PC products I love but this problem combined with the fact their CS has not returned my email several days later has really made me dislike them


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL, just got an IAM's cat food campaign!  Well, my kitties will be happy campers! :wacko:


----------



## kgus22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I don't know if I'm using the same thing, I thought everyone had the same campaign.. Mine is the Paula's Choice Clear line.. 3 steps face wash, exfoliant and treatment. I am also in a professional environment and it was killing me. I didn't have many pimples to begin with, (MAYBE 3 or 4 at a time, small and easy to cover type) and now after using it my skin looks worse than it did when I was a teenager. And it makes me sick to see I'm not the only one with this problem! I have other PC products I love but this problem combined with the fact their CS has not returned my email several days later has really made me dislike them


That is the same thing. Mine is also 3 steps. it was the treatment lotion that really hurt my skin. to make it worse i tried a new foundation to cover up the redness caused by the PC treatment and the new foundation gave me a severe breakout.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> LOL, just got an IAM's cat food campaign!  Well, my kitties will be happy campers! :wacko:


I'm totally jealous of this campaign, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm totally jealous of this campaign, lol.


Me too!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

My husband thinks I'm insane! I tried getting him pumped up about free stuff to try through these programs. He looked at me like I was crazy! Guys don't get it.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My husband thinks I'm insane! I tried getting him pumped up about free stuff to try through these programs. He looked at me like I was crazy! Guys don't get it.


The hubby wasnt too excited until he got the Braun razor a few months back and now he is in the Art of Shaving. Now he is constantly looking to see what else he will get lol.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh I should sign my husband up!  Maybe he'd cut me some slack with all the stuff I have delivered almost daily!  :w00t:


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 11, 2014)

I just got into a Luvsome cat food campaign. I would have preferred Iams, since that's what my cat already eats! I've never heard of this brand, but we'll see if the cat likes it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 11, 2014)

I got into one of the cat food campaigns but declined because I don't feel like going through the transition to another food.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 11, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I got into one of the cat food campaigns but declined because I don't feel like going through the transition to another food.


That can be hard on kitties, not mine, but most.  For some reason my cats will eat ANYTHING!  Watch them not like this, oh well, that's what the dog is for.  :laughno:



lyncaf said:


> I just got into a Luvsome cat food campaign. I would have preferred Iams, since that's what my cat already eats! I've never heard of this brand, but we'll see if the cat likes it.


I'm hoping my cats will like it, I switch their food a lot, they don't seem to mind.  But see above concerning my disposal of a dog.  He's not discerning, so gross, but I have to keep the dumb mutt out of the litter box.  Yuck!  :scared:


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Oh I should sign my husband up!  Maybe he'd cut me some slack with all the stuff I have delivered almost daily!  :w00t:


Yes, you should. The hubby has gotten some really good campaigns.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> That can be hard on kitties, not mine, but most.  For some reason my cats will eat ANYTHING!  Watch them not like this, oh well, that's what the dog is for.  :laughno:
> 
> I'm hoping my cats will like it, I switch their food a lot, they don't seem to mind.  But see above concerning my disposal of a dog.  He's not discerning, so gross, but I have to keep the dumb mutt out of the litter box.  Yuck!  :scared:


My cat will devour just about any dry food, but she's picky about canned food, so we'll see. It will be nice to eliminate about a month's worth of cat food from my budget, though.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 12, 2014)

My husband got into one of the head and shoulders campaigns... the itchy scalp care one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sounds like a good one! On their facebook BzzAgent said these are on the "small(ish)" side, I wonder what that means. A while back I got into the Special K Moments one and while I know it is free and all, I was still kind of disappointed they only gave us 4 little bars to try. They could have at least split the two flavors up and sent everyone a box of either one of the flavors...

update: hubby just got into the Schick Hydro 5 campaign, too! woot woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 12, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> My husband got into one of the head and shoulders campaigns... the itchy scalp care one  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sounds like a good one! On their facebook BzzAgent said these are on the "small(ish)" side, I wonder what that means. A while back I got into the Special K Moments one and while I know it is free and all, I was still kind of disappointed they only gave us 4 little bars to try. They could have at least split the two flavors up and sent everyone a box of either one of the flavors...


I agree about the Special K bars.  It just didn't seem like much of a compensation.  The coupons were ok.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 16, 2014)

My husband got a Schick one, he is in the Sensitive skin one and hates it but I wonder if the regular one works better.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

My husband was iffy about joining BzzAgent, until he received his Art of Shaving kit. He was already a huge fan of this company, so it was an awesome first BzzKit for the hubs! The full sized badger brush was enough to make him happy.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 17, 2014)

Allison H said:


> My husband was iffy about joining BzzAgent, until he received his Art of Shaving kit. He was already a huge fan of this company, so it was an awesome first BzzKit for the hubs! The full sized badger brush was enough to make him happy.


That sounds awesome! I hope my husband will have a positive experience, as well... maybe it'll make him more understanding when it comes to my panel and freebie addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, my fiance is really skeptical of all the free stuff I've been getting/signing up for. I don't think I could get him to sign up for anything. Perhaps our roommate will feel differently...


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 17, 2014)

My husband doesn't have twitter or facebook and doesn't want to sign up, but he sure does like the freebies I get.  He didn't believe they were really free for a long time either.  About 6 months in, he really saw what it was about.  Now he'll take pictures at the grocery store for me or use my coupons for the freebies.  Hey - he should get his own account!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My husband doesn't have twitter or facebook and doesn't want to sign up, but he sure does like the freebies I get. He didn't believe they were really free for a long time either. About 6 months in, he really saw what it was about. Now he'll take pictures at the grocery store for me or use my coupons for the freebies. Hey - he should get his own account!


Haha! My husband couldn't believe I was receiving multiple items for free either! Especially when he received The Art of Shaving kit, because he knew how much they retail for. I should've made it a Father's Day gift and he would've thought I splurged on him!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Jun 17, 2014)

Is anyone else in the Coppertone Clearly Sheer bzzcampaign?

I've been using it on my body with no issue. It says it won't cause breakouts and is great under makeup. I tried it under my make up today (we were going to the zoo, so I thought I could use the extra protection) and OMG!!! My skin is soooo bad! I started counting all the new zits and red bumps and I lost count at 33! Yes, 33 bumps all around my chin, below and beside my nose! I had pretty awful acne as a teen and into my 20's, but I don't think I have ever had such a massive breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Part of me wonders if there is maybe a bit of an allergic reaction...since a lot of it is just red bumps, and only like 13 are full on large pimples...but I don't have any issues on my body when I use it. Ahh! It's just SO BAD. Atleast it doesn't hurt or anything.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Is anyone else in the Coppertone Clearly Sheer bzzcampaign?
> 
> I've been using it on my body with no issue. It says it won't cause breakouts and is great under makeup. I tried it under my make up today (we were going to the zoo, so I thought I could use the extra protection) and OMG!!! My skin is soooo bad! I started counting all the new zits and red bumps and I lost count at 33! Yes, 33 bumps all around my chin, below and beside my nose! I had pretty awful acne as a teen and into my 20's, but I don't think I have ever had such a massive breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Part of me wonders if there is maybe a bit of an allergic reaction...since a lot of it is just red bumps, and only like 13 are full on large pimples...but I don't have any issues on my body when I use it. Ahh! It's just SO BAD. Atleast it doesn't hurt or anything.


Yes, I'm in that one. I used the lotion a couple of times on my face without any problems, except some slight burning at first (which happens to me with all chemical sunscreens). That sounds like an allergic reaction to me. Could be the sunscreen, or the massive amount of fragrance they put in that stuff (seriously, they consider that a benefit? smells gross). Or something else entirely! That sucks. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Is anyone else in the Coppertone Clearly Sheer bzzcampaign?
> 
> I've been using it on my body with no issue. It says it won't cause breakouts and is great under makeup. I tried it under my make up today (we were going to the zoo, so I thought I could use the extra protection) and OMG!!! My skin is soooo bad! I started counting all the new zits and red bumps and I lost count at 33! Yes, 33 bumps all around my chin, below and beside my nose! I had pretty awful acne as a teen and into my 20's, but I don't think I have ever had such a massive breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Part of me wonders if there is maybe a bit of an allergic reaction...since a lot of it is just red bumps, and only like 13 are full on large pimples...but I don't have any issues on my body when I use it. Ahh! It's just SO BAD. Atleast it doesn't hurt or anything.


Oh no! Yikes, that doesn't sound fun and I agree with allergic reaction. I would definitely "bzz" about that because they want to hear the positive and the negative, and allergic reaction is important. I have been using it without problem but people with sensitive skin may want to be careful.


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 18, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Is anyone else in the Coppertone Clearly Sheer bzzcampaign?
> 
> I've been using it on my body with no issue. It says it won't cause breakouts and is great under makeup. I tried it under my make up today (we were going to the zoo, so I thought I could use the extra protection) and OMG!!! My skin is soooo bad! I started counting all the new zits and red bumps and I lost count at 33! Yes, 33 bumps all around my chin, below and beside my nose! I had pretty awful acne as a teen and into my 20's, but I don't think I have ever had such a massive breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Part of me wonders if there is maybe a bit of an allergic reaction...since a lot of it is just red bumps, and only like 13 are full on large pimples...but I don't have any issues on my body when I use it. Ahh! It's just SO BAD. Atleast it doesn't hurt or anything.


Oooh I'd get it checked out.  I've been using it under my makeup since we received them and have only had 4 pimples, but I think those were just hormonal.  I also handed some out to my friends and they haven't had any issues.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 18, 2014)

It's so weird I had an issue, since I don't think I've ever had any skincare or cosmetic item cause a reaction before or even noticed any kind of sensitivity to anything.

The overall reactions is down, the bumps are not so bright red anymore, so I'm hoping it is calming down quickly.

Glad no one else is having an issue!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 18, 2014)

I just got in a Crest flavoured toothpaste campaign. 

Uhh, Chocolate toothpaste?? I might just get my 5 year old to brush his teeth without threat!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 18, 2014)

I didn't get an invite for a Crest campaign- but I did try (and liked) those 3 Crest flavors recently.  My Target had them in travel-sized tubes in the lime, vanilla and chocolate flavors.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 18, 2014)

Those are what they are sending me. .7 oz of each so probably exactly what you had


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just got into the wet cat food campaign. My kitty will love it!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 19, 2014)

I am so ready to be done with the Special K Moments and Scholl's DreamWalk campaigns


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 19, 2014)

Got into the Crest campaign. My first one! I usually don't care for non-minty toothpaste, but those flavors sound interesting.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 19, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I didn't get an invite for a Crest campaign- but I did try (and liked) those 3 Crest flavors recently. My Target had them in travel-sized tubes in the lime, vanilla and chocolate flavors.


Wait...what is this awesomeness!?! I wish I'd get on this campaign, but I have 4 currently, so I'm sure I won't be picked. Thanks for the tip on Target to purchase these!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 19, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I am so ready to be done with the Special K Moments and Scholl's DreamWalk campaigns


Agreed!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 19, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Is anyone else in the Coppertone Clearly Sheer bzzcampaign?
> 
> I've been using it on my body with no issue. It says it won't cause breakouts and is great under makeup. I tried it under my make up today (we were going to the zoo, so I thought I could use the extra protection) and OMG!!! My skin is soooo bad! I started counting all the new zits and red bumps and I lost count at 33! Yes, 33 bumps all around my chin, below and beside my nose! I had pretty awful acne as a teen and into my 20's, but I don't think I have ever had such a massive breakout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Part of me wonders if there is maybe a bit of an allergic reaction...since a lot of it is just red bumps, and only like 13 are full on large pimples...but I don't have any issues on my body when I use it. Ahh! It's just SO BAD. Atleast it doesn't hurt or anything.


I'm sorry to hear about your reaction! I have had some burning on my face from the sunscreen, but it goes away very quickly. My husband and daughter have also used this product showing no signs of a reaction.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Ooooh according to their facebook they're launching what I think is gonna be a Play-Doh campaign... that would be so fun! My son would love it... HECK, I would love it and I'm 26!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (Jun 20, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> Ooooh according to their facebook they're launching what I think is gonna be a Play-Doh campaign... that would be so fun! My son would love it... HECK, I would love it and I'm 26!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope they invite me to that one!! We love Play-Doh at my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the toothpaste invite! The lime spearmint sounds interesting.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 20, 2014)

Just received a big bag of Iams cat food for the kitties, got into the Crest campaign and my husband got into the Schlick razor and Crest campaigns. Woot for free stuff!


----------



## amorgb (Jun 20, 2014)

Yay I just got the invite for the toothpaste campaign!!  My first invite- cue the fireworks :wizard:


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 20, 2014)

Right now I'm in the Bic Soleil, Castello, Wonka, and Crest campaigns.  My husband is in the Schick Hydro 5 and Crest campaigns.  I'm going to love not having to share the toothepaste with him.  He's a "middle of the tube squeezer" and it drives me crazy.

I really want the Play-Doh one for my youngest daughter.  She loves making Play-Doh cupcakes.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 21, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> Right now I'm in the Bic Soleil, Castello, Wonka, and Crest campaigns.  My husband is in the Schick Hydro 5 and Crest campaigns.  I'm going to love not having to share the toothepaste with him.  He's a "middle of the tube squeezer" and it drives me crazy.
> 
> I really want the Play-Doh one for my youngest daughter.  She loves making Play-Doh cupcakes.


wow! congrats on getting into all these campaigns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never been in more than two at the same time. And I totally get where you're coming from with the toothpaste... my husband leaves the tube OPEN after he uses it and it drives me banana sandwich!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think this is on-topic because I only used the product for a campaign. 

The Paula's Choice products that we got...I used the regular-strength for 3 weeks, until the exfoliator (aka the toner step) ran out-- I had some of the other two products left but didn't bother using them up.  Now, not only is my skin in the absolute worst shape it's been since I was about 14 (10 years ago) I also just noticed that I have what looks like a chemical burn on one of my cheeks.  Its on the right side of my face, on my cheekbone back toward my ear.  The skin just looks like I have a slight sunburn but I haven't been out in the sun (thank you, desk job and grad school) so I know this change in my skin has to be from this product.  Did anyone else have a similar reaction?  I don't know if it will go away since I've stopped using the product or if I need to go to a dermatologist. I understand that we assume a degree of risk when testing products but I've never had sensitive skin or anything like this before.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 21, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I think this is on-topic because I only used the product for a campaign.
> 
> The Paula's Choice products that we got...I used the regular-strength for 3 weeks, until the exfoliator (aka the toner step) ran out-- I had some of the other two products left but didn't bother using them up. Now, not only is my skin in the absolute worst shape it's been since I was about 14 (10 years ago) I also just noticed that I have what looks like a chemical burn on one of my cheeks. Its on the right side of my face, on my cheekbone back toward my ear. The skin just looks like I have a slight sunburn but I haven't been out in the sun (thank you, desk job and grad school) so I know this change in my skin has to be from this product. Did anyone else have a similar reaction? I don't know if it will go away since I've stopped using the product or if I need to go to a dermatologist. I understand that we assume a degree of risk when testing products but I've never had sensitive skin or anything like this before.


I've never used this product, but I'm really sorry this happened to you. If it was me, I'd take the ingredients list to my derm and have them look at your face and the products. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Krystan (Jun 23, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I think this is on-topic because I only used the product for a campaign.
> 
> The Paula's Choice products that we got...I used the regular-strength for 3 weeks, until the exfoliator (aka the toner step) ran out-- I had some of the other two products left but didn't bother using them up.  Now, not only is my skin in the absolute worst shape it's been since I was about 14 (10 years ago) I also just noticed that I have what looks like a chemical burn on one of my cheeks.  Its on the right side of my face, on my cheekbone back toward my ear.  The skin just looks like I have a slight sunburn but I haven't been out in the sun (thank you, desk job and grad school) so I know this change in my skin has to be from this product.  Did anyone else have a similar reaction?  I don't know if it will go away since I've stopped using the product or if I need to go to a dermatologist. I understand that we assume a degree of risk when testing products but I've never had sensitive skin or anything like this before.


I didn't think it was related to the product but my family has been constantly saying I look sunburned on my forehead and I haven't been in the sun either. So glad you posted! it definitely put my skin in bad shape. I have made an appointment with a dermatologist because it's been a good 2 weeks or more since I discontinued the product and my skin STILL has not returned to normal. The part that kills me is when I look on the bzzagent campaign everyone is absolutely raving about how amazing the product is..


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently received the 3-pound bag of Purina Grain Free dog food! This was actually a perfect campaign and perfect timing -- I am fostering a dog for a rescue group that relies on donations, so they eat whatever is available. My foster recently switched from a high quality grain free formula to a lower quality formula with grain. He has black fur and after a few days on the cheaper stuff I noticed his fur was less pretty and a little dandruff-y. This is the perfect time to switch him back to Grain Free and see if his fur clears up again. I will certainly be able to give informative Buzz!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

Krystan said:


> I didn't think it was related to the product but my family has been constantly saying I look sunburned on my forehead and I haven't been in the sun either. So glad you posted! it definitely put my skin in bad shape. I have made an appointment with a dermatologist because it's been a good 2 weeks or more since I discontinued the product and my skin STILL has not returned to normal. The part that kills me is when I look on the bzzagent campaign everyone is absolutely raving about how amazing the product is..


I know - when I was doing the PC's exfoliating campaign, I was the negative nelly.  Others were raving about it.  And I don't have sensitive skin.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm new to buzz agent, but good god how many things do they want me to do for 4 microscopic snack bars!!! Also I hated the foot insoles, took them with me to vegas and had to ditch them in under an hour. 

*so sorry to hear about everyone's bad reactions to PC, but I would have been one of the ones raving about it, if I'd gotten it. It's the only thing that's worked on my acne (21 years of it!) other then antibiotics. It works for some of us....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

I want the Vidal Sasoon campaign so bad!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 23, 2014)

I got into the Vidal Sassoon campaign.

I also hated the Paula's Choice exfoliator. It made my skin have a scaly texture. A few days after I stopped using it I went into Sephora and the sales person asked if I knew what exfoliators were. I had been using an exfoliator and moisturizing mask every night trying to get my skin back to normal but it was still scaly.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 25, 2014)

My husband just got into the Crest campaign... that makes 3 for him and 2 for me at the moment. My score is way higher though lol hope they're saving the "really good" invites for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you need to utilize social media in order to stay active with the campaign invites?  I am not a big user of that kind of thing.   I got the eye cream offered yesterday but, am wondering if I will be one and done if I don't blitz facebook with product info.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Do you need to utilize social media in order to stay active with the campaign invites?  I am not a big user of that kind of thing.   I got the eye cream offered yesterday but, am wondering if I will be one and done if I don't blitz facebook with product info.


Nope! It probably helps, but you don't HAVE to. I basically run my boyfriend's account and I never do any of the social media stuff on his. He still gets plenty!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 25, 2014)

@@Kookymama My husband has NO social media connected whatsoever either and he is in 3 campaigns at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 25, 2014)

Got in to the Dohvinci campaign today.  Yay!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 25, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Do you need to utilize social media in order to stay active with the campaign invites? I am not a big user of that kind of thing. I got the eye cream offered yesterday but, am wondering if I will be one and done if I don't blitz facebook with product info.


Nope. Like the other ladies, I run my husbands campaigns, and use no social media whatsoever. For myself I use Instagram and Twitter, but leave Facebook out of it. I don't mind flaunting (or spamming) my campaigns on Instagram and Twitter , since I don't follow anyone that I know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 25, 2014)

Got a Dohvinci invite, but got booted on age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 25, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> Got a Dohvinci invite, but got booted on age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That looks like a fun campaign! Sorry you got booted due to age.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the dohvinci campaign, my kiddos are going to love it!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2014)

sarap said:


> I got the dohvinci campaign, my kiddos are going to love it!


Is that the play dough one?  I was reading the earlier posts and was like "what is this brand I have never heard of?"  It was only when reading your post I put Play Doh and Da Vinci together!  D'oh!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 26, 2014)

My kids would love that Dohvinci one!


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got into a hillshire farms sausage campaign. Comes with some other things too like a cutting board and apron...


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the CrestBe BzzCampaign.

The Dr. Scholl’s Custom Fit Orthotic I'm currently ends in 20 days.

I've done all he bzz girl that already though.

I hope to get more beauty ones.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 7, 2014)

Two campaigns just ended for me, and my other two will end within a week. I wonder what will come next (and hopefully soon!) I won't qualify for the DohVinci, since my daughter is too young, and nothing from the Crest campaign as of yet. I'm excited for what's to come, I did just take around 15 more surveys on their site...they were hoarding them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what we use the points for??


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Does anyone know what we use the points for??


My points can be redeemed for gift cards!  I used mine to get a Target giftcard.

ETA: you have to create an account on my points to be able to accept the points and use  them for stuff.  Also my points is kind of like ebates in your can "shop" through it and certain stores get you like 4 points for every dollar but all you can do with the points is buy gift cards so it is not as cool as ebates.  

Hope some of this made sense.  I need to go to bed!


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My points can be redeemed for gift cards!  I used mine to get a Target giftcard.
> 
> ETA: you have to create an account on my points to be able to accept the points and use  them for stuff.  Also my points is kind of like ebates in your can "shop" through it and certain stores get you like 4 points for every dollar but all you can do with the points is buy gift cards so it is not as cool as ebates.
> 
> Hope some of this made sense.  I need to go to bed!


That, and it takes ages to accumulate enough points to redeem them for anything worthwhile. You're basically getting a couple of cents per activity, if that, and you have to at least 1600 points in most cases to redeem them for a $10 gift card.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 7, 2014)

According to their facebook it looks like a new campaign will be coming up sometime today... I have no clue what it could be. It's in some way "egg"-related?  :blink:

edit: Ok, it's literally EGGS. That's cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 7, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> That, and it takes ages to accumulate enough points to redeem them for anything worthwhile. You're basically getting a couple of cents per activity, if that, and you have to at least 1600 points in most cases to redeem them for a $10 gift card.


If you sign up for mypoints, you will get emails that you can "read" and get points for each one. I usually click on the link they want you to read and immediately close it. Or you can search like with swagbucks and receive points. I've redeemed over 130,000 points to date.


----------



## feemia (Jul 8, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> According to their facebook it looks like a new campaign will be coming up sometime today... I have no clue what it could be. It's in some way "egg"-related?  :blink:
> 
> edit: Ok, it's literally EGGS. That's cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got invite to the Happy Egg Co campaign, but I'm not sure if I'm going to do it.  I did a google search and came up with a lot of entries about the hens being neglected/abused.  I know from past experience with Bzzagent that if I mention something like that in a review I'll be penalized.  In the Coppertone campaign I said that I wouldn't purchase the product because of their animal testing policy, and my review was given a rating of "fair", even though it met all the qualifications for at least a "good".


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 8, 2014)

feemia said:


> I got invite to the Happy Egg Co campaign, but I'm not sure if I'm going to do it.  I did a google search and came up with a lot of entries about the hens being neglected/abused.  I know from past experience with Bzzagent that if I mention something like that in a review I'll be penalized.  In the Coppertone campaign I said that I wouldn't purchase the product because of their animal testing policy, and my review was given a rating of "fair", even though it met all the qualifications for at least a "good".


Ugh, that's a tough one! On the one hand, you want to be rewarded for your efforts, and that's terrible if they penalize you for your ethical stance. On the other hand, if everyone just gives these products glowing reviews because they don't want to be penalized, it's that much more skewed information being put out there. 

After I gave a couple of negative reviews of things, I started getting lower ratings and fewer campaigns, even though they say they want honesty. It's frustrating. I guess we can't expect much more from something that is meant to be marketing, though - that's almost never 100% honest.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 8, 2014)

I've never really done any negative reviews, so that's good to know. It shouldn't be that way, since they want honest feedback...

On a positive note I saw a new campaign for wine (FishEye Wine). I'd love to do that campaign!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 8, 2014)

I also had my score drop by over a point after I posted a negative review, complete with pictures, of the havoc the Paula's Choice did to my skin.  It was a very respectful, honest review.  I even said, just because it didn't work on my skin doesn't mean it wouldn't work for others.  Like I tried to be as fair as possible.  It broke me out in cysts and gave me a chemical burn...like wtf I was way nicer than I could have been. 

Not fair to penalize honesty.  I don't know if I would accept an invite for the eggs campaign if I get it!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 8, 2014)

If you don't think you will like it, just skip it. It's one thing to be honest, but might as well only choose things you think you will enjoy the most. I would rather not be penalized.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 8, 2014)

When I gave an honest review of the Fiber One cereal I tried, which I thought tasted like cardboard, my score went down considerably and I haven't been offered a campaign since. I didn't say cardboard in my review. It was a very respectful, fair review, but apparently BzzAgent is fueled by fake, positive publicity for the companies that they work with.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 8, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> If you don't think you will like it, just skip it. It's one thing to be honest, but might as well only choose things you think you will enjoy the most. I would rather not be penalized.


The problem is when you accept something that you are interested in or think you will like, and it has major problems or is a disappointment. Like I love skincare and I love Paula's Choice, so what if I had accepted one of their campaigns and had a bad reaction or poor results? Any skin care product is not going to work for at least some people. My choice would be either to lie or to be penalized? That's terrible.

Fortunately the last thing they sent me was cat food, and my cat surprisingly likes it. If she didn't I would be honest about it. I'd prefer to give honest, negative reviews and be penalized, but I know that's not for everyone, and I don't think it's a good choice to have to make.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

I finally received the box with the crest Be stuff, how does everyone like it? I am a little nervous about the chocolate toothpaste, just doesn't seem okay to use choco flavored toothpaste. lol


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 8, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I finally received the box with the crest Be stuff, how does everyone like it? I am a little nervous about the chocolate toothpaste, just doesn't seem okay to use choco flavored toothpaste. lol


I looove it!  Granted, I tried all of the flavors before the Bzz Campaign (for which I just got my samples today, too.)  It isn't like....brushing your teeth with Nutella, haha.  It reminds me more of like Thin Mint or something and still is toothpaste-y to me.   I was surprised that I liked it but we were at Target and my bf literally begged me to get one of each of the trial sizes for our house a month or so ago.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I looove it!  Granted, I tried all of the flavors before the Bzz Campaign (for which I just got my samples today, too.)  It isn't like....brushing your teeth with Nutella, haha.  It reminds me more of like Thin Mint or something and still is toothpaste-y to me.   I was surprised that I liked it but we were at Target and my bf literally begged me to get one of each of the trial sizes for our house a month or so ago.


What a relief! Hahaha, I was so nervous to try it! Glad to hear that you like it.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 8, 2014)

I just received the Doh Vinci campaign and my daughter is over the moon! It's perfect for a crafty 10 year old =)

I left a poor review on the shoe inserts, they hurt my feet and didn't help at all. Oh well if I stop getting campaigns I'll just sign up under a different email, lol.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 8, 2014)

I just received the Doh Vinci campaign and my daughter is over the moon! It's perfect for a crafty 10 year old =)

I left a poor review on the shoe inserts, they hurt my feet and didn't help at all. Oh well if I stop getting campaigns I'll just sign up under a different email, lol.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 8, 2014)

To be fair, I do still get into campaigns. There was just a really long dry spell there. It could have been a coincidence.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 8, 2014)

I just my Crest toothpaste today. I just tried the lime spearmint flavor.

Considering I'm not big on lime at all, the spearmint was just what it needed. I was really surprised I liked it. I can't wait to try the other flavors.

Anyone get more than two campaigns at the same time?


----------



## meganbernadette (Jul 8, 2014)

I just got invited to a boxed wine campaign- FishEye. They can't send free alcohol or vouchers for totally free product but they're sending a $15 mail in rebate and the product retails for $16 so in essence I'm getting it for a dollar.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

Ohhh yeah, just got into the wine campaign! It'll be perfect for sangria or to take for a day at the lake, or both!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmmm...maybe that explains my lowered score. I gave the PC campaign a negative review too.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

I won't get into any of the food campaigns because none of those grocery stores are in the Boston area.   It is ironic, because bzzagent is located in Boston!!  I've asked to add some Boston/NE grocery stores, so that I could do foodie campaigns....

I've given one campaign a very negative review with pics (paula's choice!) .  Another campaign I gave meh reviews(Claroil Hair Color - it dulled my hair so badly, but the color did last - lol)

That hasn't lowered my score.  That said, make sure you check your surveys every other day - they will sneak some in on you and that will lower your score if you don't do them.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I just my Crest toothpaste today. I just tried the lime spearmint flavor.
> 
> Considering I'm not big on lime at all, the spearmint was just what it needed. I was really surprised I liked it. I can't wait to try the other flavors.
> 
> Anyone get more than two campaigns at the same time?


It's possible I got into 4 campaigns within a week.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I won't get into any of the food campaigns because none of those grocery stores are in the Boston area. It is ironic, because bzzagent is located in Boston!! I've asked to add some Boston/NE grocery stores, so that I could do foodie campaigns....
> 
> I've given one campaign a very negative review with pics (paula's choice!) . Another campaign I gave meh reviews(Claroil Hair Color - it dulled my hair so badly, but the color did last - lol)
> 
> That hasn't lowered my score. That said, make sure you check your surveys every other day - they will sneak some in on you and that will lower your score if you don't do them.


I hope they add some Boston/NE stores for you! It is a bummer to miss out on the food campaigns.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't able to do any of the food campaigns while living in SC either, they didn't use any of the grocery stores in my area. I think I might have better luck now that I'm in CA though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't believe how many of you hated the PC! It works so well for me...Lot's of people with chemical burns, yikes!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> I can't believe how many of you hated the PC! It works so well for me...Lot's of people with chemical burns, yikes!


Because of this thread I am incredibly weary about trying the PC products.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Because of this thread I am incredibly weary about trying the PC products.


Me too!  I have some PC Skin Perfecting 2% BHA liquid  I got from a fellow MUTer who was in a Bzz Agent campaign for this and got samples to give away but I am scared to try it!  Chemical burns do not sound like fun!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Me too!  I have some PC Skin Perfecting 2% BHA liquid  I got from a fellow MUTer who was in a Bzz Agent campaign for this and got samples to give away but I am scared to try it!  Chemical burns do not sound like fun!


I've had the BHA in my cart on beauty.com and birchbox for a good month or so, I don't know if a chemical burn is worth the risk.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I've had the BHA in my cart on beauty.com and birchbox for a good month or so, I don't know if a chemical burn is worth the risk.


If you want to give it a whirl, PM me and I would be happy to send it to you!  I am drowning in skincare currently so I will not miss it.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Because of this thread I am incredibly weary about trying the PC products.


I've tried probably half of the things Paula's Choice makes and never once had a bad reaction. And there are several of them that I use on a daily basis with really good results, including the 2% BHA. My skin is so much clearer when I use that on a regular basis. Some of the PC stuff (like their cleansers) I think are just blah and not worth the cost, but most things I've tried have been good. If you're worried, I'd just get a sample and apply it to a small area for a couple of days.  I'm surprised the BzzAgent campaign didn't instruct people to start slowly or something. I've always just slathered them on and never had problems, and I am sensitive to some things, though. If you are allergic to aspirin definitely don't use BHA. I don't think there's anything wrong with the brand; I think it's just that some people's skin will always disagree with some ingredients.

Sorry, that was long, but it's just the skin care brand I've personally had the most luck with so I thought I would give another perspective.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I've tried probably half of the things Paula's Choice makes and never once had a bad reaction. And there are several of them that I use on a daily basis with really good results, including the 2% BHA. My skin is so much clearer when I use that on a regular basis. Some of the PC stuff (like their cleansers) I think are just blah and not worth the cost, but most things I've tried have been good. If you're worried, I'd just get a sample and apply it to a small area for a couple of days.  I'm surprised the BzzAgent campaign didn't instruct people to start slowly or something. I've always just slathered them on and never had problems, and I am sensitive to some things, though. If you are allergic to aspirin definitely don't use BHA. I don't think there's anything wrong with the brand; I think it's just that some people's skin will always disagree with some ingredients.
> 
> Sorry, that was long, but it's just the skin care brand I've personally had the most luck with so I thought I would give another perspective.


It's nice to hear something good about the BHA, I have really wanted to try her products for awhile. I got a sample kit and it just wasn't enough to tell if it worked, but at this point I'll try anything to get clear skin. I was lucky as a teen because I never had acne, once I turned 22 things seriously changed. I deal with breakouts on a daily basis and I am sick of it.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 9, 2014)

Her clear line is the only thing to "cure" my acne and I'm 36! I'm always in full foundation and the last week I've just done spot concealing, my skin looks so good... I have the 2% BHA and I've never had a problem. I also have a 4% BHA foam and that mixed with another brand's vitamin c caused a burn/heavy peeling on my neck, but in their defense you're not suppose to do that... 

*Please no one call CPS, but I use the 2% on my oldest's (10 year old) nose when she has clogged pores or small white heads and the next day they are gone.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> Her clear line is the only thing to "cure" my acne and I'm 36! I'm always in full foundation and the last week I've just done spot concealing, my skin looks so good... I have the 2% BHA and I've never had a problem. I also have a 4% BHA foam and that mixed with another brand's vitamin c caused a burn/heavy peeling on my neck, but in their defense you're not suppose to do that...
> 
> *Please no one call CPS, but I use the 2% on my oldest's (10 year old) nose when she has clogged pores or small white heads and the next day they are gone.


Looks like I will be investing in her line.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope it works as well for you!! Also they have a good return policy if something you purchase isn't good for you. I used it no problem for the Aha gel, wasn't really for my kind of skin.

*Be sure to sign up and before you make your first purchase send a referral to another email you use. You'll save $10 off your first purchase and then your main account will also get $10 =)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

sarap said:


> I hope it works as well for you!! Also they have a good return policy if something you purchase isn't good for you. I used it no problem for the Aha gel, wasn't really for my kind of skin.
> 
> *Be sure to sign up and before you make your first purchase send a referral to another email you use. You'll save $10 off your first purchase and then your main account will also get $10 =)


That sounds like an absolute win-win! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jocedun (Jul 12, 2014)

Yesterday I got invited (and joined) some boxed wine campaign. I am definitely not turning up my nose to free boxed alcohol! Wooooo! BzzAgent has unleashed the Kathy Lee Gifford in me.  

But seriously, I was surprised that I was actually eligible for the campaign. I almost never get invited to other food/drink campaigns since I don't have any chain grocery stores near me (besides Trader Joes - where I shop)... without Kroger, I almost never get invited to food stuff. 

P.S. I'm late to the Paula's Choice conversation, but I'd totally recommend anyone to sample her products. I never thought I would be a PC believer, but after using the 2% BHA liquid for just a few days, I was hooked since it makes my skin texture so smooth and keeps me mostly breakout free - I've been using it for 6-ish months with no burning issues... and I believe you can still order inexpensive foil samples on her website. Worth the try.


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 13, 2014)

So my hubby has a Bzz Campaign starting on monday...but he hasn't received the item yet. Is this a normal thing or should I be emailing them about it?


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 13, 2014)

L4dynem said:


> So my hubby has a Bzz Campaign starting on monday...but he hasn't received the item yet. Is this a normal thing or should I be emailing them about it?


That happens to us all the time. The Crest campaign started before my husband got his samples (they came in the mail like 2 days later) but you have so much time to complete your activities, you will be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On their website it says "If it's been more than 21 days since your BzzKit shipped and you still have not received it, or you don't see a BzzKit you were expecting, contact us."


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 13, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> That happens to us all the time. The Crest campaign started before my husband got his samples (they came in the mail like 2 days later) but you have so much time to complete your activities, you will be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On their website it says "If it's been more than 21 days since your BzzKit shipped and you still have not received it, or you don't see a BzzKit you were expecting, contact us."


Thank you! I just signed up recently so this is the first time we have actually gotten anything to test out. It's pretty exciting for being something so simple.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't have any campaigns currently. I'm so jealous everyone is getting theirs. I have a good score, but maybe I'm just not a match right now. I can't imagine why I didn't get matched up for the wine, after all, I'm good at drinking wine.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 20, 2014)

Me too! I got the mac and cheese...wine and mac and cheese would be a awesome night  :lol:


----------



## slinka (Jul 20, 2014)

Oy, I just got into the littlest pet shop campaign- my kids are gonna love it, I know!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 20, 2014)

OMG littlest pet shop!!! My kiddos would die!! They had a blast with the playdoh one, my oldest thought they should make ninja turtles/starwars/hotwheels sets for the boys. She said they could really re-market this and boys would love it, hahaha.


----------



## slinka (Jul 20, 2014)

@@SaraP I think my oldest has a few things from the line, but she's not even sure (Maybe that's a hint to clean out her hoard of toys, eh?) but I know she'll love it. Haha, they definitely could remarket for boys imo, your kiddo is clever!


----------



## acostakk (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got into a Baby Alive campaign. My kiddo was so thrilled when I showed her the picture. Declared it the "coolest thing ever". She's always playing momma to something, so she's an excellent subject!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 21, 2014)

I really hope I get into the new toy campaigns, my daughter would be so excited!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 21, 2014)

I got invited to a Kroger lunchbox hero's program.

I don't think I'm going to do that one. Hope it fills up soon.

So I can feel like I missed it instead if letting it go by.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 22, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I don't have any campaigns currently. I'm so jealous everyone is getting theirs. I have a good score, but maybe I'm just not a match right now. I can't imagine why I didn't get matched up for the wine, after all, I'm good at drinking wine.


Haha! I'm with you on the wine! I'm also just watching from the sidelines waiting for a campaign. I'm glad I'm not the only one! Maybe it just means they're holding out the best campaigns for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't think I'm able to get alcohol ones- I live in Utah, where the only thing you can get outside of the state liquor agencies are watered down beer (I think the highest I've spotted out in markets was 4%). Laaame. My husband would be stoked to get some wine!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 22, 2014)

I was hoping for Littlest Pet Shop for my older daughter, but I am almost just as excited that we got in to Baby Alive!  My younger daughter who is obsessed with dolls will turn 3 on August 14, so I am being sneaky sneaky and giving it to her with her birthday presents.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 22, 2014)

I would really love the Wine.  But, I am in two others right now, so I am assuming it won't be offered to me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone else get the invitation to the "cheese-free cheese" campaign? I'm not sure about this one. I'm not a vegan, and I'm skeptical. But maybe it could turn out to be good? I love cheese - does that mean I will love or hate fake cheese? I guess it's a chance to find out for free.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 23, 2014)

Vegan cheese isn't bad...My brother-in-law is vegan so I use it often. It's close to the real thing in taste, but it's a b!tch to melt!!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 23, 2014)

Also just received the mac and cheese,it was 2 boxes. 1 shells and white cheese, one regular.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2014)

I got invited to Monopoly but declined.  I can't see us printing pictures of the two of us and the two cats to make a personalized family Monopoly game.  I think people with kids will get a lot more out of this one.


----------



## JaneSays (Jul 25, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I got invited to Monopoly but declined.  I can't see us printing pictures of the two of us and the two cats to make a personalized family Monopoly game.  I think people with kids will get a lot more out of this one.


I bet that would be such a cute game with pictures of the cats!  I was really hoping for this one.  We are a big game night family.  It sounds like it would make fun Christmas gifts too - yep, already working on gifts.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 25, 2014)

You know, most of the recent reviews I've posted on BzzAgent have been mixed (fairly critical because I didn't love the things I was testing) but very detailed and thorough. I've given most of those things 3 stars. I always get a "good" score and 25 points. For the cat food one, I wrote an almost entirely positive review (because my cat really liked it), but it was much shorter and less detailed. I got "exceptional" and 50 points. I mean it's only one time, but it kind of annoys me. I shouldn't be surprised, since it is a marketing program, but I still don't like it if they give higher scores for more positive reviews despite saying they want honesty. Anyone else notice a pattern like that? Maybe it was just a fluke and depended on who was scoring my entries.


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 25, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> You know, most of the recent reviews I've posted on BzzAgent have been mixed (fairly critical because I didn't love the things I was testing) but very detailed and thorough. I've given most of those things 3 stars. I always get a "good" score and 25 points. For the cat food one, I wrote an almost entirely positive review (because my cat really liked it), but it was much shorter and less detailed. I got "exceptional" and 50 points. I mean it's only one time, but it kind of annoys me. I shouldn't be surprised, since it is a marketing program, but I still don't like it if they give higher scores for more positive reviews despite saying they want honesty. Anyone else notice a pattern like that? Maybe it was just a fluke and depended on who was scoring my entries.


Exact same situation for me. I'm not a fan of BzzAgent.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 26, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Exact same situation for me. I'm not a fan of BzzAgent.


I've run into that as well...

I'm in a "dry spell" with BzzAgent right now, and I think it's due to my not so positive reviews.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 26, 2014)

Got an invite to the weird online (digital version?) of customized monopoly? Who the hell has time for that? I'm gonna be passin on that one!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 26, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Got an invite to the weird online (digital version?) of customized monopoly? Who the hell has time for that? I'm gonna be passin on that one!


It's not an online Monopoly game. You use the MyMonopoly website to customize your own Monopoly board game.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> You know, most of the recent reviews I've posted on BzzAgent have been mixed (fairly critical because I didn't love the things I was testing) but very detailed and thorough. I've given most of those things 3 stars. I always get a "good" score and 25 points. For the cat food one, I wrote an almost entirely positive review (because my cat really liked it), but it was much shorter and less detailed. I got "exceptional" and 50 points. I mean it's only one time, but it kind of annoys me. I shouldn't be surprised, since it is a marketing program, but I still don't like it if they give higher scores for more positive reviews despite saying they want honesty. Anyone else notice a pattern like that? Maybe it was just a fluke and depended on who was scoring my entries.


I've noticed that a few times, but the last not so positive review I got 50 pts for.

I know last year they had open applications to "hire" a bunch of users to be the ones who review the submissions and assign points. I think it might have more to do with who is reviewing the submissions than what you submitted. I can do a long well thought out positive review and get 25 pts and then do a "OMG i forgot my review is due today" positive review that takes a couple minutes and get 50 pts.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 28, 2014)

I got into the MyMonopoly campaign as well. Sounds like fun actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep checking for that Monopoly game.  I probably won't get it because I am exactly the demographic that is going to buy it!


----------



## JaneSays (Jul 30, 2014)

I received my BzzKit for the Kroger Lunchbox Heroes campaign.  I wish I had passed on it.  I think I was so excited to get a campaign that I didn't really read what I was getting.  1 snack packet of peanut butter crackers, 1 snack packet of mini cookies, 1 snack packet of trail mix, and a coupon for 1 free cup of yogurt.  And some coupons for 50 cents off the full size boxes.  I don't see myself buzzing my buns off for $2.50 worth of generic snacks.  Sorry for the whiny moment - give me something fancy, BzzAgent!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

Got in the Monopoly one as well. in the survey you take when you accept I did however state that i do not want he company to use any of the pictures I will use for their own purposes. This means they can alter them, use them for advertising and so on. Curious if I will still receive it, would love to set it up for a family member.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get into the epilator campaign.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 31, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get into the epilator campaign.


You and me both!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

I got the Monopoly one too, I am kinda more excited about the Shutterfly coupon though  :lol:


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

sunflowercake said:


> Got in the Monopoly one as well. in the survey you take when you accept I did however state that i do not want he company to use any of the pictures I will use for their own purposes. This means they can alter them, use them for advertising and so on. Curious if I will still receive it, would love to set it up for a family member.


I wanted to get this campaign, still hoping.


----------



## L4dynem (Aug 2, 2014)

Can you still get invited to campaigns after they seem to be established? I'm drooling for that epilator campaign since I have one of the earlier but very similar models that I love.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 2, 2014)

I never have, but my husband was accepted into the Braun big fancy man electric razor campaign at least a week after it was announced. Before campaign activity started, though.


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok, so I _finally _got around to picking up a "lg box" from the post office- the whole time on the way there I was racking my brain as to what it could be, since it was addressed to me, and I haven't ordered anything (damn you, no-buy!) lately. The postman was like, "Oh, it's got bees all over it!" So, then I remembered- I had the littlest pet shop thing coming my way. I didn't expect so much...good lord, my kids are set! A huge freakin playset (looks like a doll hourse or something) with like, 6 animal things, 2 extra pets and another set (Ice cream shop? idk.) with another animal. Kids loving it so far. That's a freaking generous campaign, man.


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

@@JaneSays I could be wrong here, but I'm under the impression that once a campaign is all public and established, that it's closed for new invites. It seems like they get all of their participants first and then get it established.

But that's just a guess from my observations/let downs from not being invited to campaigns I wanted that I saw were already going on. =p


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 2, 2014)

I passed on the Monopoly campaign, but got in on a Kroger cat food campaign and a Kroger free range egg campaign. The former came with coupons for a 3.5 lb bag of kibble and 10 cans of wet food and a paw-shaped bag clip. I didn't want to change up my cat's kibble, so I dropped it off at Petco in the donations bin. They are enjoying the wet food as treats. The egg campaign came with a coupon for a free carton of eggs, a spatula, and a ball point pen. My mom has stolen the spatula. I haven't redeemed my egg coupon yet. Overall, the campaigns seem very generous to me.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know exactly how they do it, but most of my invites have been within a day or two of the announcement. That is, after the announcement on Facebook. I've seen people ask on Facebook about getting in on campaigns and they've responded whether they are still sending invitations or if it is full.


----------



## slinka (Aug 2, 2014)

Ah, I see. I'm rarely on facebook (and when I am, it's just posting whatever I want and then only returning to answer to comments, lol) so I miss all of the FB happenings. I'm not sure how they do it either!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone else get an invite to this one? It's not a hugely exciting campaign, but I'll take it to up my bzzscore. I'm a bit skeptical about Dial being a brand that can help my acne, but I'll always try free stuff!

Only, I'm a bit confused on one thing. Can you do more than one campaign at a time, or if you accept one is that the only one you can have for awhile? I'd hate to close the window of opportunity for something more shiny.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 7, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Anyone else get an invite to this one? It's not a hugely exciting campaign, but I'll take it to up my bzzscore. I'm a bit skeptical about Dial being a brand that can help my acne, but I'll always try free stuff!
> 
> Only, I'm a bit confused on one thing. Can you do more than one campaign at a time, or if you accept one is that the only one you can have for awhile? I'd hate to close the window of opportunity for something more shiny.


I just got into this one too and I'm in 2 other campaigns at the moment, so that makes 3 total. But I'm bummed out after reading what the bzzkit contains... 3 foil packets of body wash and 3 packets of face wash? Are you kidding, as if I can really know whether a product is effective with three uses.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

I also got this one, but when I went to accept it was full. Less than 1 hour after I received the email...but if it's just foils I guess I dodged a bad one.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone else get into the Kroger Pet Essentials campaign? The only perk is a $5 coupon to use on food/treats at their store (and coupons to share, I'm assuming a lower value). Kind of terrible when the emphasis is on the new natural and organic pet stuff Kroger is going to be carrying. My dogs have allergies and that $5 won't even buy one pouch of treats; the natural/organic stuff is expensive. I am excited that Kroger is going to be offering more pet food options, but I feel like they should have sent something of a little higher value. Maybe I'll just pick up something for the stray cat I feed. She doesn't care if it's organic or natural.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 7, 2014)

@ Thanks for letting me know. I've only been in one, and wasn't offered any others while it was going on.

@@SaraP Huh. I just signed up for it 20 minutes ago and it was still open. I mean, it may just be three foil packs, but if it doesn't limit me from other campaigns then what have I got to lose? Maybe it actually will help me with my acne? Idk, I'm kind of skeptical. :/

Oh man, I would LOVE to be in that epilator campaign. Keeping my fingers crossed for that one!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

That's weird! I wonder if they opened up more spaces...I've finally gotten my acne under control, so I wouldn't be the best candidate for the reviews. Although I do still have occasional bacne (yuck I know).


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 7, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Anyone else get into the Kroger Pet Essentials campaign? The only perk is a $5 coupon to use on food/treats at their store (and coupons to share, I'm assuming a lower value). Kind of terrible when the emphasis is on the new natural and organic pet stuff Kroger is going to be carrying. My dogs have allergies and that $5 won't even buy one pouch of treats; the natural/organic stuff is expensive. I am excited that Kroger is going to be offering more pet food options, but I feel like they should have sent something of a little higher value. Maybe I'll just pick up something for the stray cat I feed. She doesn't care if it's organic or natural.


I got this campaign, too.  Is your bzzkit for dogs? Mine is for cats.  I'm supposed to be getting: free cat treats, free cat food samples, coupons for cat food and flea and tick products, and the $5 off coupon you mentioned.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 7, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @ Thanks for letting me know. I've only been in one, and wasn't offered any others while it was going on.
> 
> @@SaraP Huh. I just signed up for it 20 minutes ago and it was still open. I mean, it may just be three foil packs, but if it doesn't limit me from other campaigns then what have I got to lose? Maybe it actually will help me with my acne? Idk, I'm kind of skeptical. :/
> 
> Oh man, I would LOVE to be in that epilator campaign. Keeping my fingers crossed for that one!


I would also love the epilator campaign. I haven't heard of anyone being on it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope I get on a campaign soon...no invites since May...maybe they give you a break if you did 4 campaigns at once? Eh, who knows.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 8, 2014)

lastnite629 said:


> I got this campaign, too.  Is your bzzkit for dogs? Mine is for cats.  I'm supposed to be getting: free cat treats, free cat food samples, coupons for cat food and flea and tick products, and the $5 off coupon you mentioned.


It might be cats, but I don't remember the e-mail saying anything about treats or food samples. I'll have to dig it back out of my e-mail trash. I should really pay more attention.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

I am in a campaign for natural pet food- it ends on the 14th I think- I got the one for cats and was sent a bag of dry food, coupons, and a tin of wet food. But idk if it the same one you guys have? It does involve Kroger, so...


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 8, 2014)

If you go to your campaign page and scroll down, there is usually a list of what is in your bzzkit.

In the past, you could be in as many campaigns as you qualify for. I've been in 7 at once. Just make sure you are prepared to buzz a lot when the campaigns stack up!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah, I got into the  Crest® Sensi-Stop Strips campaign!  I do have sensitive teeth, so I am pleased with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone was interested in the Baby Alive campaign and didn't get in, I'd be happy to send you one of the coupons. $10 off. Not as good as free, but it's something. PM your address if you want one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm starting to think there is no limit as to how many campaigns you can be in... my husband is currently doing 4 and I am in 2. We both got into the Dial one yesterday and while it might not seem to be that generous or exciting, at least it'll help us build our scores for (hopefully) better opportunities  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RucheChic (Aug 9, 2014)

I go into the * Rubbermaid Shaker Bottle* campaign. Excited about this one I make water mellon and lemon smoothies alot and it always separates overnight.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

RucheChic said:


> I go into the * Rubbermaid Shaker Bottle* campaign. Excited about this one I make water mellon and lemon smoothies alot and it always separates overnight.


that's a nice one - I would have liked that one too!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

RucheChic said:


> I go into the * Rubbermaid Shaker Bottle* campaign. Excited about this one I make water mellon and lemon smoothies alot and it always separates overnight.


So I skipped this post because I thought it was one of the crappy ads that look like posts....


----------



## JC327 (Aug 11, 2014)

RucheChic said:


> I go into the * Rubbermaid Shaker Bottle* campaign. Excited about this one I make water mellon and lemon smoothies alot and it always separates overnight.


That looks like a great campaign.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 11, 2014)

RucheChic said:


> I go into the * Rubbermaid Shaker Bottle* campaign. Excited about this one I make water mellon and lemon smoothies alot and it always separates overnight.


My husband would love this campaign!


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't gotten a campaign in AGES, but I had to come here and squeeeee about the House Party I got!

REDBOOK + L’Oréal Paris Happy Hour House Party


1 Copy of the all-new REDBOOK (September Issue)
1 Full Size Revitalift® Miracle Blur™ Instant Eye Smoother
1 Sheet (for you to cut out and distribute) of 16 $2 Revitalift® Miracle Blur Instant Eye Smoother coupons
6 Total Repair Advanced Haircare Packettes
10 Triple Resist Advanced Haircare Packettes
11 Free 1-year subscription cards to REDBOOK for guests (black bar)
11 Free 1-year subscription cards to REDBOOK for friends (pink bar)
13 Revitalift® Miracle Blur Instant Eye Smoother Samples
15 Colour Riche® Extroardinaire Lipcolour
30 Revitalift® Miracle Blur Original Beautiseals (2 per guest)
45 Revitalift® Miracle Blur Instant Eye Smoother Beautiseals (3 per guest)

This is going to be so much fun!  I have so much better luck with House Party, this is my third.  The first was a SodaStream where I got a free SodaStream machine and tons of other stuff, then a Nerf Rebelle party with a ton of Nerf guns and bows, my daughter and her buddies looooved it.

Also....part of House Party's thing is that you have to upload a pic of the party or you'll supposedly be disqualified from hosting again...for the Nerf one, I never got around to it uploading a pic but I still got into this Loreal party...


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

I got into the claritan d campaign... all the sudden I've gotten all these invites (currently doing fisheye wine, going to start dial and claritan d). I would love to do a makeup trial!


----------



## MrsShaw (Aug 18, 2014)

I got into the Charmin one today... which is pretty cool I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TP is one thing we all are sure to use lol


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

MrsShaw said:


> I got into the Charmin one today... which is pretty cool I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TP is one thing we all are sure to use lol


I just got that one, not the funnest thing but it will be used.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2014)

My husband got an invite to Head and Shoulders Men Full &amp; Thick today and a Claritin D one last week.  He is more popular than me!  I have had nothing since the gluten free pizza one.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

lovepink said:


> My husband got an invite to Head and Shoulders Men Full &amp; Thick today and a Claritin D one last week.  He is more popular than me!  I have had nothing since the gluten free pizza one.


My hubby got those same two.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 19, 2014)

My stuff for the Kroger pet campaign came and I'm very disappointed. The items they sent are not high-quality, as the campaign information indicated. One brand that sent treats is linked to the chicken from China that has been killing dogs for 7+ years. These are not things I would feed my dog. Has anyone ever left negative feedback for a bzz campaign? I feel like it's very disingenuous to promote the inclusion of more natural and organic dog foods and treats, then send Milk Bones.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been stuck staring at the crest toothpaste and Venus shaver for days!  These samples aren't something one can talk about for 45 days.  The products are long gone.  Can't wait to move on to something else.  I would even take toilet paper.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 20, 2014)

Just got invited into an Excedrin campaign. I was hoping they were coming out with a new product, but it's just the extra strength stuff. Not exciting, but I'll take a free bottle.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 20, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Just got invited into an Excedrin campaign. I was hoping they were coming out with a new product, but it's just the extra strength stuff. Not exciting, but I'll take a free bottle.


Me too! Glad to get it. We use it regularly.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 20, 2014)

My husband joined the head and shoulders campaign. Hopefully since he got an invite I'll get one soon too!


----------



## lsunelly (Aug 22, 2014)

My husband got the head and shoulders and Claritin campaign too. I just got into the Zoomer robot dog campaign. My son is going to completely flip out!


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 22, 2014)

For some reason I never get any invites. I've been on it awhile and take all the surveys... I dunno what's up...


----------



## Allison H (Aug 22, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> For some reason I never get any invites. I've been on it awhile and take all the surveys... I dunno what's up...


I was receiving invites for everything a while ago, but since May I've got nothing. I fit for some of the campaigns, but not all of them (like the toy campaigns, my daughter is too young). Hopefully we'll get picked for something soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> For some reason I never get any invites. I've been on it awhile and take all the surveys... I dunno what's up...


Dont worry about it its fairly common for them to take a while to send you campaigns. I have gone for over 6 months with nothing then I get 1 or 2 back to back.


----------



## ScoutSays (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the Monopoly one, and we had so much fun designing our own board. My boys are 21,19 and 14, and we put their pictures all over it and our vacation photos became the properties. We played with our youngest son, and our middle son(via Skype as he is in New York at school) and it was too much fun!! We couldn't stop laughing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 27, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 27, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I got the Monopoly one, and we had so much fun designing our own board. My boys are 21,19 and 14, and we put their pictures all over it and our vacation photos became the properties. We played with our youngest son, and our middle son(via Skype as he is in New York at school) and it was too much fun!! We couldn't stop laughing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got this one too! So fun!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 27, 2014)

I was in the Happy Eggs Campaign and I never got my kit. I emailed them about it and it was sent over a month ago so they removed me from the campaign so it won't lower my score. I think it already damaged it some because it went down. 

Having said that yesterday and today I got invites for the Excedrin and Fred Meyer Select campaigns so things are looking up. Now hopefully I get these kits!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah! Cider campaign!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm on three campaings at the moment from BzzAgent!

The latest is for a new Dial Acne Control face cleanser. It's not bad, but I wish I received full sized products and not just three little sample packets.

A couple weeks before I was invited to the face cleanser campaign, I got invited to the Littlest Pet Shop one. This has been my favorite so far. They were REALLY generous! I got two huge playsets and an extra set of pet figures not to mention a ton of $10 off other playsets and free pet pack with purchase. My nieces love playing with them. They are not like the LPS toys I remember playing with though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And before that one I was invited to the FishEye wine campaign and got a $15 rebate to buy the wine and a few window decals promoting the brand.

I hope I get invited to more campaings soon when these start to expire...my score is at 7.7 currently.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 3, 2014)

I got invited to a roomba campaign, but as it was going to cost 300 some dollars so I said no thanks.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got invited to a roomba campaign, but as it was going to cost 300 some dollars so I said no thanks.


I'm curious to see how many people actually do this campaign.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 4, 2014)

I got the Excedrin today. No time to try yet. It will be hard to come up with something new and different to talk about, but I wasn't getting offered anything else.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 4, 2014)

I got the Roomba invite. It said $380.  It looks really cool... but nope.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 4, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I got the Roomba invite. It said $380.  It looks really cool... but nope.


What do you actually get, then, if you have to buy the machine yourself (I assume?). I'm curious what the incentive is. The 150 My Points or whatever doesn't really seem like enough, so I'm guessing there's something else? I didn't get that one. I don't sign up for any of the ones where I have to spend money, though, anyway.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 5, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> What do you actually get, then, if you have to buy the machine yourself (I assume?). I'm curious what the incentive is. The 150 My Points or whatever doesn't really seem like enough, so I'm guessing there's something else? I didn't get that one. I don't sign up for any of the ones where I have to spend money, though, anyway.


The Roomba is $599, so you get a discount.  I did this when they had the Foreo Luna (face wash thingy) but the discount was bigger and the overall price tag smaller.  I think it's regular $100 and I paid $35.


----------



## lsunelly (Sep 5, 2014)

My husband and I both got invited into the Roomba, I promptly denied. Almost 400$ is just too much for me


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 5, 2014)

How do you deny the invitation?  All I see is a button that says "I want in".   I definitely want out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 5, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> How do you deny the invitation?  All I see is a button that says "I want in".   I definitely want out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think you can opt out from the email, but if you are logged in there will be a little link under the "I want in" button that says "No Thanks"


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 5, 2014)

@@JaneSays ~ Thanks.  I didn't click beyond the front screen because hitting I "I want in" felt wrong.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But, I went for it and the "no thanks" was on the next page.  thank you!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 5, 2014)

Yea, I just got an email.  I actually remember the 'how much would you pay for a vacuum' survey and I was under $200, so they must be reaching  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 100 year old hardwood floors and a grand total of 1 area rug and 1 bathmat in the entire house.  Definitely not for me!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

I also just denied the Roomba campaign. I recently purchased a Dyson, so I think I've spent enough on that type of cleaning tool. It does sound neat, but the price point isn't quite where I'd be comfortable spending.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 5, 2014)

I got a Cover girl + Olay invite today. That's more my speed. Samples of foundation and concealer. I look forward to this one.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 5, 2014)

I got the Cover Girl/Olay invite too. I'm pretty excited as this is my first makeup one.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

This might be a silly question...

The Cover Girl/Olay campaign, do they inquire about your skin tone?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2014)

Allison H said:


> This might be a silly question...
> 
> The Cover Girl/Olay campaign, do they inquire about your skin tone?


Yes...you could choose your shade. Only went as dark as medium though.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish I would get a makeup invite,

but I did get a Kroger body wash &amp; loition invite that I accepted.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 8, 2014)

I had 2 invitations this morning! Paula's Choice and Kroger bath &amp; body.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 8, 2014)

I got PAULA'S CHOICE RESIST C15 SUPER BOOSTER, yay! I'm excited to try this! I wonder how big the sample size is. I've never tried any PC products, so this is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 8, 2014)

Birchbox sampled them back in January.  I don't remember the size of the sample though.  It was a tiny bottle, but I don't think you use much at a time.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I got PAULA'S CHOICE RESIST C15 SUPER BOOSTER, yay! I'm excited to try this! I wonder how big the sample size is. I've never tried any PC products, so this is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The sample size is pretty generous. It looks small, but since you just use a few drops, the one I had lasted at least 2 months.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 8, 2014)

I got the Paula's choice as well.  I currently use a serum - my first product from PC.   I have been thinking about trying something else from the brand.  So, this was a good invite for me.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 8, 2014)

Got in on the Paula's Choice, I'm excited.  I've been stuck in Kroger limbo with my campaigns.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2014)

Darn, I wanted to Paula's Choice campaign too. Oh well. I too seem to get stuck on the Kroger campaigns a lot. 

Looking forward to my Cover Girl/Olay kit though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Got in on the Paula's Choice, I'm excited.  I've been stuck in Kroger limbo with my campaigns.





ButterflyGrl said:


> Darn, I wanted to Paula's Choice campaign too. Oh well. I too seem to get stuck on the Kroger campaigns a lot.
> 
> Looking forward to my Cover Girl/Olay kit though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kookymama said:


> I got the Paula's choice as well.  I currently use a serum - my first product from PC.   I have been thinking about trying something else from the brand.  So, this was a good invite for me.





Allison H said:


> I got PAULA'S CHOICE RESIST C15 SUPER BOOSTER, yay! I'm excited to try this! I wonder how big the sample size is. I've never tried any PC products, so this is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats on the nice campaigns.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice to see everyone getting some new campaigns!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 9, 2014)

I just got invited to a cheese campaign.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a Kroger brand body wash/lotion campaign. Not particularly exciting, but I can always use those things, at least.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> I just got invited to a cheese campaign.


I'm getting cheese too! We like cheese, so ok with me.


----------



## splash79 (Sep 10, 2014)

It bums me out that my coffee drinking, makeup wearing, cheese loving self hasn't received an invite in about 4 months.  I realize it's the luck of the draw, but I'm beginning to think I'm not the demographic they are looking for and I'm starting to get tired of giving them a complete profile of my spending habits without getting anything in return.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> It bums me out that my coffee drinking, makeup wearing, cheese loving self hasn't received an invite in about 4 months. I realize it's the luck of the draw, but I'm beginning to think I'm not the demographic they are looking for and I'm starting to get tired of giving them a complete profile of my spending habits without getting anything in return.


Hopefully you'll get one soon. I had a dry spell as well...nothing since May, and I just received a campaign earlier this week.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 11, 2014)

splash79 said:


> It bums me out that my coffee drinking, makeup wearing, cheese loving self hasn't received an invite in about 4 months.  I realize it's the luck of the draw, but I'm beginning to think I'm not the demographic they are looking for and I'm starting to get tired of giving them a complete profile of my spending habits without getting anything in return.


Hang in there!  I think it would be nice to get something better than 3 mypoints for all of the surveys, though - especially when you haven't had a campaign in a while!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

splash79 said:


> It bums me out that my coffee drinking, makeup wearing, cheese loving self hasn't received an invite in about 4 months.  I realize it's the luck of the draw, but I'm beginning to think I'm not the demographic they are looking for and I'm starting to get tired of giving them a complete profile of my spending habits without getting anything in return.


Sorry to hear that, I had a dry spell of  like 6 months or more then Ive had 3 campaigns back to back.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 11, 2014)

I was invited to the Paula's Choice campaign, super excited because I use 4 of her products daily!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> I was invited to the Paula's Choice campaign, super excited because I use 4 of her products daily!


Congrats!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 11, 2014)

International Delights coffee creamer! I love the fall flavors! Yeah!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 11, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> International Delights coffee creamer! I love the fall flavors! Yeah!


Awww I'd love that! I love pumpkin anything and anything fall themed!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

I got into the new hair care line by Pantene Pro V Ultimate 10 campaign  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 12, 2014)

Up until a couple of days ago, I think all this year I was only invited to kid-related stuff or laxatives. then I got the Coverl Girl one and qualified!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 14, 2014)

I got in the Kroger bath &amp; body.

I went ahead and accepted that one, we can always use body washes.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

Got into the Littlest Petshop campaign today. So excited my daughter has been really into them lately and even wanted to use her own money to buy one of those doll house shaped book cases to play with them/ store them in. Her principal just happened to be selling one and gave it to her. Now she can store other things besides just the pets in it since she will have play sets. Right now she has the whole book case set up just for them.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 17, 2014)

The Paula's Choice campaign starts tomorrow.  I haven't received anything yet.   I am looking forward to this one.  So, I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 17, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> The Paula's Choice campaign starts tomorrow. I haven't received anything yet. I am looking forward to this one. So, I hope it comes soon.


I received mine today, so yours should be coming soon. I'm very happy with the sample sizes, they should last for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I received mine today, so yours should be coming soon. I'm very happy with the sample sizes, they should last for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they the little orange bottles with the dropper? I had ones from Ipsy that lasted 2-3 weeks. Looks like BzzAgent sent 5? Awesome, I'm psyched for this!

I got the box of Kroger food and coupons today. Chips, salsa, nuts, bacon, a pie and frozen fruit. I still have my coupon for eggs and pizza. Gonna go get a bag of free food tomorrow! Lol. I'm juggling 4 or 5 campaigns right now I think. Love it!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Are they the little orange bottles with the dropper? I had ones from Ipsy that lasted 2-3 weeks. Looks like BzzAgent sent 5? Awesome, I'm psyched for this!


Yes they are, that's fantastic that one bottle lasted so long! 2-3 weeks x 5 bottles = awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 17, 2014)

Yay I can't wait to get mine!! Any coupons thrown in????


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Ughhhh they only invite me to the coffee and cheese campaigns!! I specified how much I love makeup, skincare and all that jazz... Grrrrr... haha so jelly


----------



## Allison H (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yay I can't wait to get mine!! Any coupons thrown in????


There's a few 20% off coupons for your first purchase with PC in the Bzzkits.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Just received my Paula's Choice box! On my way out of the house I noticed it sitting on my porch, I grabbed the box and stopped to grab a drink. The girl at the window said "Oh a bzz agent box! I signed up but never get anything",  we both cracked up =)

On my "husbands" account we just got a Eukanuba dog food campaign, I won't feed my dog that, but I'll add it to our Christmas donation to our animal shelter.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2014)

I got an invite to the Eukanuba campaign.   I accepted but then it had this weird waiver stating that they wanted to give P&amp;G my name, address, phone number, likeness, social media accounts, first born, dna and blood sample so I said no and it said I was ineligible.

Better luck next time.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Most of my info is ....totally real.


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 20, 2014)

So are they now not giving out MyPoints for every activity they accept? I just got a "Good" rating for a tweet, but no points. I've always got some in the past unless what I did was rejected, but I see that it says in the email, "If your activity was accepted, you *may* have gotten MyPoints for completing it!" Ugh, I like getting free stuff to try out, but this company annoys me. Now I am promoting this stuff in return for a few bucks worth of store brand body wash etc., not even the precious 20 cents in MyPoints or whatever I used to get too? That was too much?

I know it's not important, but I feel like they have been very inconsistent over the last couple of years. Or at least consistently offering less incentive over time. I now only get "Good" ratings for detailed reviews that are identical to ones that would have got "Excellent" (or whatever the highest rating is) after I first signed up, etc.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 21, 2014)

My BzzKits are showing up later and later.  I received the Paula's Choice yesterday.  The Kroger stuff says it shipped the same day, but isn't here.  I really don't like it when they send emails to buzz about the products and I haven't received anything.


----------



## saku (Sep 21, 2014)

i stopped participating in bzzagent altogether. i've gotten regular campaigns but was just not satisfied with the products i get vs the effort to continue participating in their program. not worth it to me.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 22, 2014)

My Kroger kit showed up on Saturday, I'll be getting my body wash &amp; lotion sometime this week. I like it had a couple sponges, a body wash puff and makeup wipes in the box, along with the coupons.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 22, 2014)

saku said:


> i stopped participating in bzzagent altogether. i've gotten regular campaigns but was just not satisfied with the products i get vs the effort to continue participating in their program. not worth it to me.


I'm sticking with them.  It really varies from one campaign to the next.  The Littlest Pet Shop campaign was very generous and a lot of the tasks were writing reviews, which I prefer to using my social media.  But I also got a Special K bar campaign where they gave me 4 tiny bars - not even a whole box of them.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 22, 2014)

Just for the Paula's Choice campaign I'm a joyful girl. I've just been using it for a few days and like it.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 24, 2014)

My husband got invited to the Kansas City steaks campaign. It's a 40% off coupon. He says he's going to decline it.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

I have been busy with my Paula's Choice.  Not sure how I feel yet.  I actually have a Paula's Choice serum that I have been using with it.  I think its increasing its effects but, not in a way that I like.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2014)

I got my Cover Girl + Olay stuff in the mail yesterday. My Bzz Kit info said I'd be getting samples, but both products were full sized! Woohoo...I think I really like the product too.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 24, 2014)

I like the PC, I am noticing a tiny difference. I'm not a big fan of the smell though...even mixing it with something it still stinks to me. Beauty is worth a little stink though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 24, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I like the PC, I am noticing a tiny difference. I'm not a big fan of the smell though...even mixing it with something it still stinks to me. Beauty is worth a little stink though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the vitamin C stuff smells like ham. Haha


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

@@lyncaf ~ Funny!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got my Cover Girl + Olay stuff in the mail yesterday. My Bzz Kit info said I'd be getting samples, but both products were full sized! Woohoo...I think I really like the product too.


So happy to hear this! I haven't got mine yet....maybe today?!?!?!  I was selfishly disappointed that it would be a sample, but still happy to be in a cosmetics campaign finally....now I'm over the moon!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 25, 2014)

My Covergirl+Olay kit arrived today!

Back in the old days BzzAgent never asked an Agent to shell out a dime. You would get free full sized products ( heck for the Atkins meal bars I got 3 free **cases**, of products, candy campaigns would also include free cases) across many prices ranges and points to redeem for prizes. I can't believe anyone would pay to get a product to advertise for them. I rarely get campaigns any more because I refuse to pay for the test products.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 27, 2014)

The Paula's Choice campaign i was in we got a full size product for ourselves and a bunch of minus to give away plus great coupons. Since then things had not been worth it until Littlest Petshop.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 27, 2014)

@@wadedl What was the product? I really have liked almost everything I've tired from them and I like her review section for other lines products.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@wadedl What was the product? I really have liked almost everything I've tired from them and I like her review section for other lines products.


The BHA Liquid. I was so excited because I read great reviews on it but my skin hated it. I was asked if I had ever exfoliated my skin at Sephora because my skin looked scaly while I used it. That was the day after I stopped and used a different exfoliator. It worked well on my husband though. His pores looked smaller...


----------



## sunimunni (Sep 27, 2014)

I haven't gotten anything since those Crest toothpastes! Haha.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 27, 2014)

I already had a Paula' Choice serum.  Its anti-aging.  It made me feel a bit dry which a retinol product will do.  I think this campaign product is increasing those effects.  I have that tight skin feel and look going on.  Not pretty.  But, maybe its erasing some years off my face.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 28, 2014)

I got invited to both the coffee creamer one and the Paula's choice. I'm happy to finally be getting a campaign because it seems to have been awhile. I turned down the Roomba one, and now I wish I had just done it, because I'm actually interested.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 30, 2014)

I just received my "husbands" Eukanuba dog food campaign...Holy Cow that bag is 16lbs! Why on earth wouldn't they just send a voucher for a free bag??? Very generous, it's valued at $30.  



Spoiler



Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Salt, Flax Meal, Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Fructooligosaccharides, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Brewers Dried Yeast, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract

(WHICH MEANS CORN MEAL IS LIKELY THE FIRST INGREDIENT)


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> I just received my "husbands" Eukanuba dog food campaign...Holy Cow that bag is 16lbs! Why on earth wouldn't they just send a voucher for a free bag??? Very generous, it's valued at $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shelter people are going to love you!  That will do a great job of feeding some dogs!  Now the question is who has to lug it to the shelter?


----------



## SaraP (Oct 3, 2014)

Aaaaaaah I just got a Ever After High campaign!! Baby girl is going to freakout!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed the approval ratings are more stringent? I keep getting GOOD and can't seem to get anything higher no matter how hard I try! Also it seems like they take longer and longer lately.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 4, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Has anyone else noticed the approval ratings are more stringent? I keep getting GOOD and can't seem to get anything higher no matter how hard I try! Also it seems like they take longer and longer lately.


I've been getting things approved really quickly, but yeah, I used to get excellent all the time but only get good these days. Then again, once I started getting "Good" for reviews and things that I put a lot of time and effort into, I stopped trying so hard, so I guess it's a bit of a vicious circle.

ETA: Actually, I remember the first time I got a "Good" rating for an extremely detailed blog post that I had worked hard on, I emailed them to ask what the problem was. I felt like they were being inconsistent. I was polite, but I got a really unfriendly response basically telling me I should be grateful that they're sending me free things.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 4, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Has anyone else noticed the approval ratings are more stringent? I keep getting GOOD and can't seem to get anything higher no matter how hard I try! Also it seems like they take longer and longer lately.


I've noticed this!  I actually responded to a less than GOOD rating(Fair).  They have a list of criteria and rating scale on the site.  They raised it to Good, but my score has mysteriously dropped from a 9.7 to a 9.5.  I know it's not a big drop, but since I'm not getting any Excellents I don't see it going back up any time soon. I probably shouldn't have complained.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 4, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Has anyone else noticed the approval ratings are more stringent? I keep getting GOOD and can't seem to get anything higher no matter how hard I try! Also it seems like they take longer and longer lately.


I agree! No matter how well I do and how detailed I am, the most I get lately is GOOD. I want the EXCELLENT ratings to make a comeback.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't remember the last EXCELLENT I got. Then again, I haven't gotten any FAIR! So I guess I should just be happy. It just seems odd that no matter how detailed I get and hit all the points, it is just good. SMH. I have several activities still pending after four days. Used to be much faster than this.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 5, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Oops, meant to edit a typo, not quote myself. Ignore this!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't think it really matters.  My score has been at 8.8 forever, and I do most of the tasks and the only time it changes is when I have outstanding surveys (it goes down).  Once I do the surveys, it goes back to 8.8


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 5, 2014)

My score has been around 6.7 for almost a year now, and I still get into campaigns regularly. I suppose if I completed every single task, it would go up, but I don't really think that much of my time is worth a little bit of free product. I usually do 3-4 tasks per campaign, and I still get stuff, so I think that's striking a good balance for me for the time being.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 5, 2014)

@@lyncaf ~ Same here.  I don't post to twitter or facebook .  I am not a regular user of social media and I don't want to create an account just for this purpose.  I stay around 6.5 - 6.9 and have gotten campaign offers.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 12, 2014)

My husband is at 7.5 and he doesn't have social media connected at all.  My score was 9.7 for almost a year.  It dropped to 9.5 in September and now it's at 9.1.  I haven't missed any surveys.  I check daily.  Quite a few of my activities haven't been approved yet.  I think 6.  Some of my activities have been approved within an hour, some are taking days.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 18, 2014)

Dunno if any of you guys got the KansasCitySteak.com campaign, but if you want, the coupon seems like a generic code: BZZGC1 for 40% off, and BZZCPN for $20 off any order.....though the products are pricey and shipping is $9.95. Codes are not stackable. From the reviews on the campaign page, lots of people seem pretty miffed at the price point. 

Personally, with 40%, I went with a 3-month delivery plan (subscriptions come with free shipping), and just chose a version of the plan to max out the value of the subscription. At 40% off, it'll come out to be about $10/lb for porterhouses and USDA Prime top sirloins. It's kind of a gamble as the price is just barely cheaper than Costco, but I can't see the thickness of the cut. And I guess each piece is cryovac'ed and the whole thing is delivered on dry ice and in a styrofoam box? So...free dry ice and styrofoam coolers?

I really don't see why anyone would order at full price though....Anyone else in this campaign?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

I forgot to post  I got in the Secret campaign.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought the Paula's Choice C15 that I have been testing.  I got 20% off, free shipping and ebates.  I have had a bit of a love/hate with this product.  At first it was a bit drying for me..  I don't know if I used enough initially.  I am glad we got a good amount of product to try because after sticking with it, I am quite happy with it.  I may be crazy but, fine lines seem lessened, skin is smooth and pores are looking better than they have in awhile.  So, I didn't want to be without and bought the full size.

*This campaign reminded me that one use foil packets are just useless when it comes to skin care.  When I placed my order with PC, I opted out of the foil packets as I hate wrestling with those and its not enough product t know if anything is worth it.


----------



## lyncaf (Oct 27, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I bought the Paula's Choice C15 that I have been testing.  I got 20% off, free shipping and ebates.  I have had a bit of a love/hate with this product.  At first it was a bit drying for me..  I don't know if I used enough initially.  I am glad we got a good amount of product to try because after sticking with it, I am quite happy with it.  I may be crazy but, fine lines seem lessened, skin is smooth and pores are looking better than they have in awhile.  So, I didn't want to be without and bought the full size.
> 
> *This campaign reminded me that one use foil packets are just useless when it comes to skin care.  When I placed my order with PC, I opted out of the foil packets as I hate wrestling with those and its not enough product t know if anything is worth it.


I usually just get a couple of regular moisturizer or face wash packets to take with me when I travel, but I agree that for the more fancy stuff, a packet doesn't really tell you much.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone got into the Barbie campaign and has a coupon they'd be wiling to share? Designing and printing outfits for Barbie would send my girl to the moon (she keeps cutting things up to make outfits for her dolls. We've had to lay down the law about what is appropriate to cut up! She has a bag of scraps that she is free to do whatever with, but since she's five she can't use a needle, just tape. She's very creative given her limitations. I need to find a better way to channel it)


----------



## SaraP (Oct 27, 2014)

acostakk said:


> I don't suppose anyone got into the Barbie campaign and has a coupon they'd be wiling to share? Designing and printing outfits for Barbie would send my girl to the moon (she keeps cutting things up to make outfits for her dolls. We've had to lay down the law about what is appropriate to cut up! She has a bag of scraps that she is free to do whatever with, but since she's five she can't use a needle, just tape. She's very creative given her limitations. I need to find a better way to channel it)


@@acostakk they make needles for crochet that have a blunt end. They don't work with stiffer fabric, but this is what I let my daughter use for her creations.


----------



## acostakk (Oct 27, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@acostakk they make needles for crochet that have a blunt end. They don't work with stiffer fabric, but this is what I let my daughter use for her creations.


I will have to go find one! We tried a few kits with plastic needles - I could barely use them without bending them, she couldn't pierce fabric with them at all. Any excuse to head to the craft store is good with me!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> My husband is at 7.5 and he doesn't have social media connected at all.  My score was 9.7 for almost a year.  It dropped to 9.5 in September and now it's at 9.1.  I haven't missed any surveys.  I check daily.  Quite a few of my activities haven't been approved yet.  I think 6.  Some of my activities have been approved within an hour, some are taking days.


I still have 5 activities not yet approved. I had 6 this morning, but they approved one, but not the rest.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 28, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I still have 5 activities not yet approved. I had 6 this morning, but they approved one, but not the rest.


They are taking a long time to approve them lately. Mine take a few days, even a week or more and they are always GOOD.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 28, 2014)

I had 2 rejected, which was weird because they were the same as I always do...Just received the Matchbox Wrecky the Wrecking Buddy on my hubbys account, man he gets all the toys even though our profiles are very similar.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 28, 2014)

I got three back today. "Good" on all 3.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

Did anyone get the Braun Face Beauty Edition campaigns? I didn't get picked for that one. I just really want something to Bzz about other than deodorant and coffee creamer.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 22, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> Did anyone get the Braun Face Beauty Edition campaigns? I didn't get picked for that one. I just really want something to Bzz about other than deodorant and coffee creamer.


I didn't. It's been pretty slow for me lately. My husband has the Charmin campaign and that's it for us.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, I was computerless for a few months and completely forgot about Bzzagent...just got caught up with about 8 billion surveys! Hopefully I'll get a campaign soon, it's been a while!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

I've done a bunch of surveys for bzzagent -- most recently received dog food (who doesn't love free pupper food?), but my favorite campaign as of late was for SleepNumber -- got a free pillow!!  I should have it in a few weeks.  I also had an Influenster box for acne by Mary Kay. That stuff was too strong for my skin.  For the past 20 years I've sworn I have acne, when in reality I just have a few breakouts.  This realization has totally changed how I treat my skin. 

My only complaint with bzzagent is that their website hates Chrome.  My buttons never show up!!  I've had to use IE.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I've done a bunch of surveys for bzzagent -- most recently received dog food (who doesn't love free pupper food?), but my favorite campaign as of late was for SleepNumber -- got a free pillow!!  I should have it in a few weeks.  I also had an Influenster box for acne by Mary Kay. That stuff was too strong for my skin.  For the past 20 years I've sworn I have acne, when in reality I just have a few breakouts.  This realization has totally changed how I treat my skin.
> 
> My only complaint with bzzagent is that their website hates Chrome.  My buttons never show up!!  I've had to use IE.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have been in so many great campaigns in the past...at one point, I was in 9 at once! But, I've neglected Bzzagent so long, I'm afraid they don't love me anymore, haha. (My bzz score went from a 9.4 to a 5.7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have been in so many great campaigns in the past...at one point, I was in 9 at once! But, I've neglected Bzzagent so long, I'm afraid they don't love me anymore, haha. (My bzz score went from a 9.4 to a 5.7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm a 6.8 - highest I've been so far, but I've only been doing this since August'ish.  

I looked back and I've had three campaigns -- Innova, Secret and Claritin-D.


----------



## LillyT (Nov 23, 2014)

BzzAgent is really starting to annoy  me. They seem to drop my score if I go more than 5 days without submitting an activity for any campaigns I'm in. WTH? Some of us have jobs which keep us from living on the internet. I always submit several activities, with lots of detail and pictures, before the campaign ends. That used to be good enough, But these days if I don't start right away my score drops and if I take just a few days off from submitting my score drops. It makes no sense to me.

I'm beginning to think it's their way of keeping people from getting to a score of 10.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 12, 2014)

Did anyone else get the BzzAgent Kroger mango invite? So now BzzAgent is on the "hey advertise this thing for us for free just because it's like totally cool!" They're not going to send anything. I should just spend my time writing about how awesome Kroger mangoes are for funsies? "Influence thousands of shoppers if your mango know-how is selected to be part of Kroger’s spring marketing materials." No thanks. Kroger can afford to pay for advertising.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 12, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Did anyone else get the BzzAgent Kroger mango invite? So now BzzAgent is on the "hey advertise this thing for us for free just because it's like totally cool!" They're not going to send anything. I should just spend my time writing about how awesome Kroger mangoes are for funsies? "Influence thousands of shoppers if your mango know-how is selected to be part of Kroger’s spring marketing materials." No thanks. Kroger can afford to pay for advertising.


That sounds lame. I didn't receive that one. I hope this isn't the direction they're going.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 12, 2014)

i joined bzzagent year and years ago, before they had scores. I got tons of awesome campaigns when I first started. Now I get nothing and my score keeps dropping.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 12, 2014)

@@kgus22 Maybe cancel your account and start a new one...I started one for the hubbs and "he" gets way better campaigns.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 17, 2015)

I am in the spray deodorant campaign this month. Two free full-size bottles of deodorant. Not bad!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 17, 2015)

The hubby is in the razor campaign and I just signed up for the Pop chips one. He has a sub to Dollar Shave Club so I will be stealing the razors =)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a pack of toilet paper today. I don't know why, I don't recall signing up for a TP campaign.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 18, 2015)

@@Kristine Walker hahaha what a funny thing to be surprised with! There was one offered a while back, Charmin I think.


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 20, 2015)

I was accepted into a Crest Pro Health HD trial - and I'm really really excited about it, LOL. It looks like a really unique product.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 20, 2015)

valentinenicole said:


> I was accepted into a Crest Pro Health HD trial - and I'm really really excited about it, LOL. It looks like a really unique product.


Me too!  It was the first product I have got in a long time that I was excited enough about to be willing to accept the terms and conditions!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey Ladies! Yay for getting into campaigns!

I am finishing up the Barilla pasta campaign, and just got invited to the Crest Pro Health one. My score isn't high, but for some reason (maybe demographics?) I've gotten a lot of campaign invitations in the year that I've been a member.

I was a little hesitant to accept the Crest invitation, because it mentioned that they would have access to all our personal info (including address/phone number).  I wouldn't mind getting info or coupons in the mail, but I hope I don't get unwanted phone calls because of this! Have any of you seen this requriement on other campaigns?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2015)

MinnieMuffin said:


> Hey Ladies! Yay for getting into campaigns!
> 
> I am finishing up the Barilla pasta campaign, and just got invited to the Crest Pro Health one. My score isn't high, but for some reason (maybe demographics?) I've gotten a lot of campaign invitations in the year that I've been a member.
> 
> I was a little hesitant to accept the Crest invitation, because it mentioned that they would have access to all our personal info (including address/phone number).  I wouldn't mind getting info or coupons in the mail, but I hope I don't get unwanted phone calls because of this! Have any of you seen this requriement on other campaigns?


Yes, this is pretty much the requirement in any campagin that involves Protor and Gamble (and has been every campagin I have been offered lately Eukenuba, Charmin etc).  This is the first time I have agreed to the terms so maybe someone that has done a campaign and agreed to those terms can share more about it.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 22, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Yes, this is pretty much the requirement in any campagin that involves Protor and Gamble (and has been every campagin I have been offered lately Eukenuba, Charmin etc).  This is the first time I have agreed to the terms so maybe someone that has done a campaign and agreed to those terms can share more about it.


Ah, okay, I guess I have just never received an invite on a Proctor and Gamble campaign before! Thanks!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jan 25, 2015)

I haven't had a campaign in quite awhile and I keep up on the surveys. I'm hoping something will come up soon.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

I had declined the toilet paper campaign, because how I am going to blog about TP? I just couldn't - haha

But I just got the invite to Mrs. Smith’s Original Flaky Crust Pies, and yeah, I am in! My first foodie one!! I will be getting


A coupon for a FREE Mrs. Smith’s® Original Flaky Crust pie
Pass-along coupons to share with friends and family
A Mrs. Smith’s oven mitt
A sheet of Mrs. Smith’s Tips and Tricks

Pretty happy to be in a pie campaign - I love pie!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 30, 2015)

I was offered that one too.  I am surprised because of the survey answers I provide regarding food/diet.  I declined but happy to see some activity.  Its been awhile.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 7, 2015)

I'm so excited, I am in the upcoming Paula's Choice Resist Hyaluronic Acid Booster campaign!! I've been wanting to try a few products from Paula's Choice, but have so much stuff from sub boxes that I needed to use up first.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I'm so excited, I am in the upcoming Paula's Choice Resist Hyaluronic Acid Booster campaign!! I've been wanting to try a few products from Paula's Choice, but have so much stuff from sub boxes that I needed to use up first.


I am getting that as well, I also have a butter campaign too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope that the hyaluronic acid campaign goes better than the last PC campaign I did!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 25, 2015)

Keep your eyes open for an SK-II campaign. It contains:


One trial-size bottle of SK-II Facial Treatment Essence
One SK-II Facial Treatment Mask
One trial-size jar of SK-II Essential Power Cream
I'm really excited about this one. I haven't gotten anything in ages and this looks great!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

I just got into two campaigns. The first is a clear Secret deodorant and the other is for a new Crest 3D white two step toothpaste kit. Both are full size and I'm pretty excited. They're the first they've offered me since I signed up a few months ago.


----------



## EricaD (Jul 4, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I just got into two campaigns. The first is a clear Secret deodorant and the other is for a new Crest 3D white two step toothpaste kit. Both are full size and I'm pretty excited. They're the first they've offered me since I signed up a few months ago.


I got both of these campaigns as well, plus a third for International Delights Iced Coffee/Chai Tea Latte.

This is the first time I've had more than one campaign at a time, and all three are things I'm really happy to try and will definitely use.


----------



## notcreative (Aug 16, 2015)

I am finishing the Crest and Secret campaigns and wish I could have done the PC one. The comment about the tp one has me rolling.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 22, 2015)

notcreative said:


> I am finishing the Crest and Secret campaigns and wish I could have done the PC one. The comment about the tp one has me rolling.


I couldn't get through the Crest campaign. Something about the kit does not agree with my gums. I'm hoping I can at least use it once a week, but I've been hesitant to try it again. Did you have any issues with it?


----------



## Fancy Nancy (Jan 8, 2016)

Cool that bzzagent has its own spot! I used to be a bzzagent when they first started out. Technically, I still am, but I stopped because I just didn't have time for it.


----------



## Emily Thompson (May 11, 2016)

I just got into a new campaign for Paula's Choice Clinical 1% Retinol treatment.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Kookymama (May 11, 2016)

There are a ton of survey's up.


----------



## Saiza (May 11, 2016)

I just got into a campaign for an electric toothbrush lol. My first one in a little over 8 months.


----------



## franday (Sep 11, 2017)

I got some CK perfume to try out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> exciting x


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 25, 2017)

Buzzagent is so good to me and I so don't deserve it.  I never update my account or answer surveys anymore, and I didn't post about my last campaign, and I still just got into a toy campaign that my girls are going to be SO EXCITED about.  I gotta make sure I actually Bzz about this one.


----------

